# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  David Icke: Piramida e Sundimtarëve

## baaroar

*PIRAMIDA E SUNDIMTARËVE* 

*A e sundojnë botën JASHTËTOKËSORËT?*

Kushtim

Botimi i këtij libri në shekullin XXI i dedikohet Linda Athertonit, ish-Linda Icke, një mikeje të tillë, të cilën gjithkush do të dëshironte ta kishte pranë, gjithë sa hera. 

Nëse ajo nuk do të kishte ekzistuar, unë do ta kisha sajuar një të tillë.

Fuqia jonë është e gjithsecilit;
Ne jemi valsi i hënës dhe diellit;
Ne, shpresa që s’rri dot skutës;
Ne jemi kthimi i baticës.

Njiheni të vërtetën dhe e vërteta do t’ju bëjë të lirë

Sa pak që e njohim hierarkinë e gjithësisë! Sa guxim duhet që të sfidojmë madhështinë dhe epërsinë e diturisë dhe të një krijimi të tillë?! Një milion botë mund të ekzistojnë ndër qiej… përtej vendqëndrimit tonë. Secila prej tyre me qenie të gjalla, me sytë ndër qiej, e habitur mbi universin që s’mbaron kurrë. Ata mund të mendojnë gjithashtu se asnjë qenie tjetër inteligjente nuk ekziston… përveç të tyres. Por ata mbase nuk ndajnë mes veti arrogancën e racës njerëzore. Ndoshta ata zotërojnë inteligjencë për të kuptuar se të gjitha gjërat janë të mundshme në këtë paanësi të përhershme.
Është e konceptueshme se kjo toka jonë, e cila është vetëm një pikë pluhuri kundrejt shkallës së realitetit, është jo vetëm një krijesë e vizituar nga forma të tjera jete inteligjente, por po kontrollohet prej tyre. Le të mos jemi të verbuar nga arroganca jonë sa të dimë se çfarë është e mundur dhe çfarë nuk është e tillë. Sepse ne jemi fëmijë të parritur të krijuesit tonë, me universin si klasën e shkollës dhe me inteligjencën tej imagjinatës, duke pritur të njihemi me të… kur të jemi të gatshëm për ta merituar.
Përpiquni dhe mrekullitë që do të shihni, do t’ju zbulojnë cilesite e vërteta të universit tonë. Zemrat tuaja janë të përzhitura për të vërtetën e zanafillave tuaja. Bukuria e fillesave tuaja do të tejkalojë besimin dhe të kuptuarit. Dhe thellesia e pafund e realitetit tuaj kozmik do të mbetet pjesë nga trashëgimia juaj në mjegullat e përhershme.
Paqja me diturinë është bukuria e krijimit. Fjala e thënë dhe  shpirti juaj i brendaqenësishëm e di se shtëpia është përjetësia dhe ekzistenca është e pavdekshme…

Tony Dodd



Përmbajtja

Hyrje për botimin e shekullit XXI…………………………. XIII

Hyrje Ne jemi ajo që mendojmë………………………………… XV

Pjesa e parë.     Burgu …………………………………………. 

Kapitulli 1 Velloja e lotëve ………………………………. 
Kapitulli 2 Lindja e vëllazërisë ………………………… 
Kapitulli 3 Fuqia e letrës …………………………………
Kapitulli 4 Nga Rodosi te rrënimi ………………………
Kapitulli 5 Frontet e bashkuara ……………………………
Kapitulli 6 Planet e padronit ………………………………
Kapitulli 7 Racat e padronit ……………………………….
Kapitulli 8 Qeverisja sekrete ………………………………
Kapitulli 9 Fuqia e piramidës …………………………….
Kapitulli 10 Superelita, magjistarët e zinj ………………..
Kapitulli 11 Mashtrim mbi  borxhin ……………………………….
Kapitulli 12 Dora e fshehtë ………………………………..
Kapitulli 13 Shtetet njëpartiake …………………………
Kapitulli 14 Fashizëm psikologjik ………………………...
Kapitulli 15 Kult apo mashtrim? …………………………...
Kapitulli 16 “Fshati global” ………………………………..

Pjesa e dytë Liria ………………………………………….

Kapitulli 17 Ne jemi gardianët e burgut …………….
Kapitulli 18 Liria e ka emrin dashuri ………………….
Kapitulli 19 Më së fundi të lirë …………………………
Kapitulli 20 Ju dua, Dr. Kisinger …………………..

Passhkrim Mirëmbrëma, z. President ……………………

Bibliografi ………………………….
Indeks ………………………….

Hyrje

Për botimin e shekullit XXI

Sot bëhen 10 vjet që kur është botuar për herë të parë ky libër, i krijuar kundër të gjitha mundësive për botim. Botuesit e librave të mi të mëparshëm ma refuzuan botimin, duke menduar për emrat që kam përmendur këtu dhe për axhendën e diktaturës botërore që zbulohet në të, çka është tepër larg gëlltitjes ose besueshmërisë tek pragu i aftësisë së tyre mendore për “Epokën e Re”.
Horizonti ishte mbushur me zhdukjen e anës së prapme dhe reve të pluhurit, si dhe për gjithçka që unë dija, ata dukej se ende ishin në vrapim e sipër. Por duke e parë suksesin e këtij libri dhe atë pasuesin, ata kanë marrë një mësim të madh, të madh. Largimi nga gjërat me të cilat nuk duam të ballafaqohemi, nuk është kurrë një përgjigje. Ai vetëm vonon, shpesh për një kohë të shkurtër, duke e rilëvizur kontrollin e asaj që ne kishim frikë.
Për ta botuar me çfarëdolloj mënyre këtë libër, unë mora hua në fillim 15 000 paundë nga një mik në Liverpul, David Solomoni, me të cilin ngrita një kompani të quajtur botimet Ura e dashurisë, për të botuar ato që të tjerët nuk do të mundnin. Gjithashtu, thirra për ndihmë edhe të tjerë, të cilët erdhën “rastësisht” në jetën time në javët para fillimit të kësaj aventure: Alice Fergusonin, artistin Neil Hague dhe projektuesin e librit, Sem Masters, i cili skicoi të gjithë librat e mëpasshëm.
T’i bëje të gjitha menjëherë ishte një sfidë, ngase kjo ishte një kënaqësi e kërkuar ndër vite. Në termat e nivelit të “kësaj bote”, të konspiracionit global, ky është ende libri më i rëndësishëm që kam shkruar dhe ndoshta do të vazhdojë të jetë i tillë derisa një ditë të largohem nga kjo mbretëri e iluzionit të manipuluar.
Në dekadën e mëpasme*, temat dhe predikimet e librit “ Dhe e Vërteta Do Ju  Bëjë Të Lirë” kanë provuar si në pasqyrë ngjarjet e shpalosura kryq e tërthor botës. Këtu përfshihet përdorimi i zhurmshëm i “Hegelianizmit të Modifikuar” apo “problem-reagim-zgjidhje”, siç e kam quajtur unë atë, i cili synon që me fshehtësi të krijohet një problem, për të cilin autoritetet mundet ta ofrojnë haptazi një “zgjidhje - ndryshime në shoqëri për të ecur te Vëllai i Madh i përbotshëm, shteti fashist, i cili, pa “problemin”, do të ishte refuzuar prej publikut. Goditjet e tmerrshme të 11 shtatorit ishin një shembull klasik i saj, me goditjet (problemi) që çonin te një përgjigje se “diçka duhej bërë” (reagimi), çka kishte lejuar shkatërrimin e lirive bazë, të të drejtave dhe privacisë, dhe nisjen e një “lufte kundër terrorizmit” fals (zgjidhja). Për prapaskenën e detajuar shih Liza në botën e çudirave dhe Fatkeqësia e Qendrës Botërore Të Tregëtisë.
Teksa lexoni këtë libër, ju do të vini re se, në mes të viteve 1990, forca përtej ngjarjeve të shekullit XXI jepet në detaje të hollësishme, ashtu siç ishte edhe axhenda që erdhi më pas. Në këtë mënyrë, të parashikoje atëherë atë që ndodhi sot, nuk kërkonte ndonjë “profet”, thjesht studimet e fushës dhe ekspozenë e linjës që kontrollon qeveritarët, sistemin e bankingut, korporatat e përbotshme, vendimmarrjen ushtarake dhe pronësinë e medias.
Sot, falë punës së përkushtuar të studiuesve, një pjesë gjithnjë e më e madhe njerëzish janë duke u ndërgjegjësuar për konspiracionin botëror, në krahasim me ata vetmitarë të atyre ditëve kur Piramida e sundimtarëve u botua për herë të parë; dhe nëse unë shquhem për sukses në jetën time, gjë për të cilën jam tepër krenar, ky libër do të jetë me shumë gjasa pranë më të suksesshmëve.. 

David Icke
Ryde, 
Ishulli Uajt 


Korrik 2004



Hyrje

                                                Ne jemi çka mendojmë të jemi

Ne jetojmë në një univers të pamatë, i cili është pjesë e një vetëdijeje të pafund shumëpërmasore, që ne e quajmë Zot dhe Krijues. Ne jemi qenie shumëpërmasore. Prandaj, ky libër ka për të qenë shumëpërmasor, nëse do të arrijë të japë një kontribut të çmuar për lirinë njerëzore.
Ky libër shfaq në mënyrë të dyfishtë manipulimin e përditshëm të jetëve tona prej një klike sekrete dhe paraqet shkaqet shpirtërore e zgjidhjet, të cilat do tu sillnin lirinë e vërtetë të gjitha qenieve që jetojnë mbi të, në planetin Tokë. Lidhjet e mëvonshme, të cilat ne i mendonim dhe i ndjenim në vetvete qysh përpara se unë të shpleksja këtu manipulimin botëror dhe emërtimin e disa njerëzve e organizatave të përfshira në të, kanë rëndësi ngaqë mbi to skicova kontekstin, në të cilin i pata paraqitur këto çështje. Gjëja e fundit që do të dëshiroja, është leximi i këtij libri prej njerëzve plot me zemëratë, urrejtje dhe dënim për manipulatorët botërorë, për atë që ata janë duke bërë, pasi unë nuk e shkrova këtë libër për të gjetur fajin, por thjesht që të tregoj se çfarë ndodh kur raca njerëzore e dorëzon mendjen e saj gjetiu dhe sa shpejt do të ndryshojnë gjërat – madje ato janë duke ndryshuar - nëse do të ktheheshim sërish prapa.  

Unë i kam përcaktuar emrat, sepse ne kemi nevojë të dimë se kush është përtej manipulimeve, nëse duam të shpalosim se çfarë po ndodh. Kjo shpalosje do t’u jepte njerëzve mundësitë e ballafaqimit me veprimet e tyre dhe do të arrinin ta shinin këtë si pikësynim të tyre për kontroll dhe mbizotërim ndaj të tjerëve, si një shprehje të çekuilibrit të tyre të thellë e të fshehtë dhe të një antipatie ndaj vetvetes. Ngritja e perdes së sekretit do ta shpejtonte momentin kur ditët e një sundimi dhe manipulimi të tillë do të merrnin fund. Por klika e elitës që kontrollon botën, të cilën unë e kam quajtur Elita Botërore, është krijesa jonë. Nuk është mirë të hedhësh urrejtje dhe dënim në drejtim të tyre për sëmundjet e botës. Po, ashtu siç ju do ta shihni, i njëjti grup manipuloi dy luftërat botërore dhe të gjitha ngjarjet negative me rëndësi botërore në këtë shekull, por edhe më përpara. Por pa mbështetjen e racës njerëzore, ata nuk do të mund t’i bënin këto. Një elitë e vogël nuk mund të krijonte luftëra pa bekimin e mijëra ose miliona njerëzve të përdorur si karburant për përplasjen. Nëse njerëzit lexojnë këtë libër dhe bëhen të përgjegjshëm për atë që ka ndodhur vetëm nga Elita Botërore, ata nuk do të përsëritin gabimin për të cilin unë flas. Ajo që po ndodh në botë është një pasqyrim, këtu dhe tani, për atë që ndodh brenda nesh, racës njerëzore. Ne e krijuam këtë realitet. Po si?

Në kundërshtim me drojën që po tregon shkenca mjekësore, trupi ynë fizik nuk është e gjithë qenia e njeriut. Është guaska fantastike fizike, përmes së cilës përjetësia sjell te ne përvojën fizike të botës. Ka shumë më tepër te ne, se sa një trup. Krijimi është shprehja e një mendjeje të pacak dhe të gjitha format e jetës janë aspekte të kësaj mendjeje; ajo që disa njerëz e quajnë Zot. Ne jemi njëri-tjetri. Ne jemi të gjithë Zot, nëse dëshironi të përdorim këtë emërtim. Në zemër të kësaj mendjeje është një ndërgjegje, të cilën e shoh si një dritë të vakët - Burimi i vetëdijes, nga e cila të gjithë mendojnë se kanë ekzistencën. Krijuesi qëndron në një numër të pafund përmasash, gjatësish vale e frekuencash të realitetit. Kjo botë fizike është vetëm njëra prej tyre. Këto frekuenca ndajnë të njëjtën hapësirë, të cilën e pushton edhe bota jonë fizike, në të njëjtën mënyrë siç bëjnë të gjitha radiot, televizioni dhe frekuencat e valëve të telekomunikimit në zonën tuaj, të cilat ndajnë të njëjtën hapësirë që pushton edhe trupin tuaj tashmë. Ato nuk interferojnë me njëra-tjetrën, për shkak se janë në frekuenca ose përmasa të ndryshme; ato vibrojnë me shpejtësi të ndryshme. Në momentin e vdekjes, shpirti, emocionet, mendja jonë, gjithçka që është mendim, ndjenja jonë, tërhiqet nga trupi, nga “kostumi gjenetik hapësinor”, siç e kam quajtur unë. Ky shpirt i përjetshëm lëviz në një gjatësi tjetër vale të realitetit, në një tjetër “botë”, për të vazhduar evolucionin e vet. Kjo është gjithçka që ndodh gjatë një “përvoje vdekjeje të afërt” ose një “përvoje jashtë trupit”, kur njerëzit largohen nga trupat e tyre fizikë për njëfarë kohe, përpara rikthimit, për të treguar historitë e mrekullueshme të ngjashme për atë që ka ndodhur me ta. Jeta është e përjetshme, për cilindo.

Në vetvete, aftësitë tona mendore, emocionale dhe shpirtërore janë një seri  fushash me energji magnetike që bashkëveprojnë me njëra-tjetrën nëpërmjet shtjellave të energjisë, të njohura gjerësisht prej botës së hinduve dhe sanskritëve si çakras, e cila do të thotë mekanizëm i dritës. Këto shtjella janë spirale të energjisë, të cilat priten në të gjitha nivelet e qenies sonë dhe i kalojnë energjitë midis tyre. Është ky sistem nëpërmjet të cilit, një çekuilibrim i nivelit të emocioneve, i shkaktuar ndoshta prej streseve, është hedhur në anën tjetër, mbi nivelet e tjera të qenies sonë, duke përfshirë së fundi trupin fizik. Kjo është mënyra nëpërmjet të cilës stresi shkakton sëmundje. Ajo që ne e quajmë sëmundje “fizike”, realisht është një disharmoni shumëpërmasore ose mungesë qetësie.* Ne jemi vazhdimisht duke përthithur energji magnetike nga kozmosi, kryesisht nëpërmjet “bazës” së çakrasit në fund të shpinës. Pas kësaj force jetësore, të kaluar përmes niveleve të qenies sonë, e cila merr ato që i nevojiten prej saj, ne e shpërndajmë energjinë jashtë, nëpërmjet çakrasit, mbrapa në drejtim të kozmosit dhe të botës përreth nesh (figura 1). Këto janë energjitë që ndiejnë njerëzit kur thonë se dikush u dhuron atyre një “atmosferë” të keqe apo të mirë. Është njëlloj edhe kur themi se një shtëpi ose një vend na bën të ndihemi “të lumtur”, “të mirëpritur” ose të “trembur”. Ajo që ne e quajmë “atmosferë”, është e realizuar nga vibrimet (fushave të energjisë) e krijuara prej njerëzve ose tani për tani, ose në të shkuarën. Njerëzit shpesh ndiejnë parehati në skenat e betejave, për shkak se përjetojnë largimin e energjive nga vetja prej dhimbjes, agresionit dhe vuajtjeve që i përfshijnë.
Ka një ndryshim jetësor mes energjisë që hyn ndërmjet bazës së çakrasit dhe asaj të cilën e transmetojmë ne. Kjo energji ndryshon në natyrën dhe formën e saj kur kalon përmes nesh. Ajo merr vulën me modelin tonë unik dhe ky model pasqyron saktësisht se çfarë është duke ndodhur brenda nesh, nga ana mendore, emocionale dhe shpirtërore. Sekondë pas sekonde, ne transmetojmë një fushë energjie, e cila reflekton atë çka jemi duke menduar ne vetë. Kjo duket sikur nuk ushtron ndonjë ndikim për manipulimin e botës, por, në fakt, është palca e asaj që ka ndodhur dhe vazhdon të ndodhë.

Ju mund ta imagjinoni këtë proces si një ndarje të roleve nën një kapsulë magnetike ose një atmosferë rreth e rrotull vetes. Nën ligjin e një tërheqjeje të tillë, kjo fushë energjie magnetike, së jashtmi, pasqyron te brendësia e personit për ta mbajtur atë të tërhequr në fusha energjie të harmonishme. Gjithçka është energji, ashtu si një rrymë e qendërzuar, edhe shkenca, me mendjen e saj të mbyllur, është në fillimet e veta për ta vlerësuar këtë. Një person është një seri fushash magnetike, kështu që është një hierarki, një përvojë, një situatë, gjithçka. Jeta është një ndërveprim i këtyre fushave të energjisë, ku secila prej tyre ka aftësinë për të menduar dhe për të mbajtur informacion. Energjia është vetëdije, vetëdija është energji. Ato janë e njëjta gjë. Kjo tingëllon e rëndë për ta besuar, se si ka mundësi që muri, uji apo shkëmbi mund të mendojnë dhe të mbajnë informacion, ndërkohë që përmbajnë fusha të energjisë magnetike. Çfarë është brenda kompjuterit me të cilin unë po punoj tani dhe që mban informacionin që jam duke shkruar? Një disk magnetik. Është i njëjti parim. Arsyeja se përse na tërheqin njerëz të veçantë, vende, përvoja dhe mënyra jetese është për shkak se jemi magnetikisht të tërhequr prej tyre. Dhe kjo tërheqje vjen nga magnetizimi i “kapsulave” tona. Këto kapsula, në trajtë, janë një pasqyrim i asaj që mendojmë dhe ndiejmë rreth vetes sonë. Jetët tona janë një përgjigje fizike ekzakte e nënndërgjegjes së vetë mendjes sonë. Ashtu si e mendon dhe e percepton vetveten dhe botën ajo, ashtu pushon me njerëz, vende dhe përvoja që na tërheqin. Ashtu siç ndodhte me mua kur isha fëmijë dhe e kishim zakon të thoshim: “Mendo për shansin dhe fati do të të ndjekë”. Kjo përmban një të vërtetë të përhershme, ndonëse nuk ka të bëjë me fatin. Ne na tërheqin njerëz, vende dhe përvoja, të cilat lidhen magnetikisht me kapsulën tonë. Kështu, nëse mbajmë përbrenda mendimin se do të jemi gjithmonë të varfër dhe të shtypur, ky model do të mbetet nën kapsulë. Ju do të thoni se kjo kapsulë do të bëhej në këtë mënyrë kapsula e mungesës së shpresës. Ky model magnetik do t’ju tërheqë drejt përvojave, të cilat ju sigurojnë, se do të ngeleni të varfër dhe të shtypur. Pra, ne krijojmë realitetin tonë vetjak. Kjo është aq jetësore për ta kuptuar, jo vetëm në lidhje me këtë libër, por për vetë rrethanat e jetës: 

Ne krijojmë realitetin tonë vetjak

Fetë dhe tekstet e lashta shkojnë mjaft mbrapa duke pasur një temë të përbashkët: “Ç’do të mbjellësh, do të korrësh”, “Sy për sy e dhëmb për dhëmb” dhe “Çfarë doni t’u bëni të tjerëve, do t’ju bëhet edhe juve”. Fjala, e cila e shpreh të gjithë këtë proces, është tashmë e mirënjohur si “karma”. Shumë shpesh kjo karma ngjan vetëm në terma negative. Diçka e pakëndshme ndodh me disa njerëz dhe ata thonë se kjo duhet të jetë “karma” e tyre. Kjo është paraqitur veçanërisht si një formë e dënimit. Në këtë nivel, ky është dënim, vetëdënim. Ne e krijuam atë, jo me shumë irritim, me logjikë, me tundjen e gishtit të Zotit. Ajo që ne e quajmë karma, sipas pikëpamjes sime, është vetëm një tjetër botë për të përshkruar mënyrën me të cilën krijojmë vetë realitetin tonë. Nëse kemi çekuilibrime që na çojnë drejt veprimeve të këqija kundrejt të tjerëve, këto çekuilibrime gjithashtu do na tërheqin kundrejt një përvoje fizike, tamam sikur ndodhemi përballë një “pasqyre” të asaj që mendojmë në vetvete. Në këtë mënyrë, ajo çfarë duam t’u bëjmë të tjerëve, do të rikthehet mbrapa kundrejt nesh, sepse ne ende do të jemi duke mbajtur çekuilibrimin, mungesën e vetë dashurisë, e cila do të tërheqë këto përvoja. Nëse ndihemi mirë në raport me vetveten dhe japim një panoramë pozitive për jetët tona, ne do t’i krijojmë këto botë rreth e rrotull nesh. Kjo është “karma” pozitive. Unë ndryshoj nga panorama e Gjeneratës së Re për karmën, e cila duket se beson se, nëse ne dikur do të kishim bërë diçka, kjo duhet të sillte një reagim karmik, pavarësisht se cili do të ishte ky reagim i mëvonshëm. Unë ndiej se, nëse veprojmë negativisht kundrejt të tjerëve, njohim arsyen se përse vepruam kështu dhe nëse më pas do të ndryshonim shkakun e brendshëm të këtij veprimi, ne, në fakt, do të ndryshonim natyrën e transmetimit magnetik, vetë kapsulën, por pastaj nuk do të tërhiqeshim në “karma”. Kjo nuk është e nevojshme, pasi e kemi pranuar çekuilibrimin brenda nesh. Për këtë është e gjithë karma. Krijimi është kryer mbi bazën e dashurisë. Dashuri për vetveten dhe dashuri për gjithë të tjerët. Karma është pjesë e kësaj dashurie. Kjo është një mënyrë që na lejon të ballafaqohemi me vetveten, pa i ngarkuar bagazhet negativisht dhe të vazhdojmë përpara. Kjo është një ndihmë për evolucionin, një dhuratë, jo një dënim, pavarësisht se vendosnim ne vetë të veprojmë kështu. Nuk ka rëndësi se çfarë përvoje keni pasur në jetën tuaj ose çfarë përvoje jeni duke kaluar tani, sepse ju dhe jo dikush tjetër e krijoi këtë përvojë.

Dy gjëra të vlefshme mbani mend pasi ta përfundoni këtë libër, si dhe nga vetë jeta juaj: mendimi ngordhalaq krijon viktimën reale. Dhe, nëse e besoni këtë, ju do ta pranoni më tutje këtë viktimë.
Ky krijim i realitetit ndodh në disa shkallë. Shuma totale e bashkëpunimit të individëve grumbullohet në mendjen kolektive të njerëzimit. Çdo specie ka lidhje me një mendje kolektive, me të cilën të gjithë anëtarët “individë” të kësaj specieje janë të lidhura. Ne shtojmë rastet e mendimit tonë në mënyrë të pandërprerë te niveli i kolektivit dhe kemi mundësi të shfrytëzojmë shembujt e mbajtur në nivelin kolektiv. Ky është një proces dydrejtimësh. Ne japim e marrim. Shkencëtarët kanë ngritur diçka të quajtur sindroma e majmunit të njëqindtë, për të cilën kam shkruar edhe në libra të tjerë. Ata kanë zbuluar se, nëse ndonjëherë një numër i caktuar individësh brenda species mëson diçka të re, befas pjesa tjetër e kësaj specieje mund ta bëjë këtë gjë pa u shfaqur. Ata e bëjnë këtë thjesht me instinkt. Ndonëse institucioni shkencor nuk mund ta shpjegojë këtë nëpërmjet pamjes pabesueshmërisht të kufizuar të jetës, procesi është mjaft i thjeshtë. Ky numër i caktuar përçon në një kohë të caktuar brenda species njohurinë e re brenda nivelit kolektiv, ku është arritur një pikë e "masës kritike”. Njohuria krijon mjaft fuqi në mendjen kolektive ndaj asaj që është zotëruar prej çdo anëtari tjetër të species. Kur harmonizohen me njëra-tjetrën kundrejt vibrimit (shembulli i mendimit), që përmban këtë njohuri, ato dinë se si ta bëjnë diçka pa e parë të shfaqur, pasi ky model të menduari është duke i udhëzuar ato. Ne e quajmë këtë instinkt ose frymëzim, kur, në fakt, është një akordim ndaj një vibrimi (një frekuence), i cili e mban këtë informacion. Gjithçka që u tha rreth këtij krijimi individual të realiteteve, është i aplikueshëm edhe nga mendja njerëzore kolektive. Ajo pasqyron shumën totale të mendimit njerëzor, një shumë të cilën njerëzimi e zotëron në vetvete si një të tërë. Nëse njerëzimi nuk e pëlqen diçka me dëshirë, nuk e dashuron me dëshirë dhe nuk e respekton diçka me dëshirë, ai do të krijojë të njëjtin realitet të mrrolur në planet. Kjo do ta tërhiqte kundrejt manifestimeve fizike, ashtu si kjo e shfaq kuptimin e vet të vlerës dhe të fuqisë. Vetëm se në këtë rast, kapsula magnetike nuk është një kallëp vetëm për një person, por për të tërë planetin.

Shihni pasojat e këtij procesi në të gjitha ditët tona të sotme. Njerëzimi si një i tërë dëshiron të qëndrojë larg përgjegjësive të tij në lidhje më atë që ndodh në botë. Kur diçka shkon keq, ne dëgjojmë qaravitjen: “Çfarë po bëjnë ata për këtë?” Ne rrallë kërkojmë përgjegjësi nga vetja. Mund të jemi të pakënaqur me politikanët dhe bankierët, por shumica e njerëzve ende e kanë më kollaj të kërkojnë ndaj të tjerëve, se sa të pranojnë përgjegjësinë për të luajtur rolin e tyre. Këta janë shembujt e mendimit, të cilët mbizotërojnë mendjen kolektive dhe kjo ka krijuar kështu këtë realitet mbi një kolektiv, planet, nivel. Mendja kolektive ka krijuar një përgjigje kundrejt kësaj dëshire që “atë ta bëjë” dikush tjetër, nëpërmjet tërheqjes së bashku në fushat e energjisë - së njerëzimit - për të ndërtuar linjën sekrete, e cila tani kontrollon drejtimin e jetëve të gjithsecilit. Ne kemi dhënë për këtë çfarë na është kërkuar ose jemi “kujdesur” për këtë realitet. Është njëlloj si me besimet fetare. Ato gjithashtu janë krijuar prej modeleve të mendimit të mendjes njerëzore, siç është media dhe institucione të tjera, të cilat përdorin frikën dhe veprimin e fajshëm për qëllimet e manipulimit dhe kontrollit. Ato pasqyrojnë kolektivisht atë që miliarda njerëz bëjnë në jetën e tyre të përditshme; manipulojnë frikën dhe rrugët e dënueshme për të arritur pikësynimin. Vëzhgoni veten tuaj për pak ditë dhe shikoni se sa herë ju (dhe të tjerët) përdorni frikën dhe fajësimin për të kontrolluar një situatë. Ju e bëni këtë pa e kuptuar dhe ne ua u lëmë fëmijëve tanë këtë model zgjidhjeje si trashëgim. Çfarë është kjo që u themi atyre?

“Djalë i keq. Nëse do ta bësh këtë përsëri, do të të jap një dackë të fortë. Prit sa të vijë babai në shtëpi dhe ai do të të bëjë të pendohesh për çfarë po bën”. (Frikësim)

“Ti, vajzë e keqe. Si e zhgënjeve mamin dhe babin? Pse na trishtove dhe na hidhërove kaq shumë? Ja si na e shpërbleve!” (Fajësim)

Këta janë disa shembuj të vegjël të mënyrës së frikësimit dhe fajësimit që përdoren mbi fëmijët. Që nga mosha e hershme, ata mësojnë të bëjnë të njëjtën gjë me të tjerët. Me kalimin e kohës, ne hyjmë në botën e të rriturve dhe ndër marrëdhëniet që vazhdojnë, përdorimi i frikës dhe i fajësimit për kontroll dhe manipulim janë bërë një art më vete. Dhe atyre duhet t’u jepen medalje për këtë. Ky model mendimi ka mbizotëruar vazhdimisht mendjen kolektive dhe ka krijuar një pasqyrim fizik kolektiv - fetë dhe institucionet e tjera, të cilat na tregojnë çfarë të mendojmë nëpërmjet përdorimit të frikës dhe fajësimit për kontroll. Përsëri, ne i krijuam ato. Më së paku, ato janë një reflektim kolektiv i yni. Ky është një lajm i mirë, pasi ne kemi fuqi ta zhvendosim këtë manipulim global duke lëvizur prej manipulimit tonë vetjak.
Një transformim i tillë i ndjeshmërisë njerëzore është kaq jetik për të ardhmen e këtij planeti dhe të botës ku jetojnë fëmijët tanë. Dëshira njerëzore për ta çuar mendjen larg problemeve, ka lejuar një strukturë që të ecë përpara për më shumë se mijëra vjet dhe tashmë ndodhet në prag të krijimit të një diktature fashiste botërore. Fashizmi përfundoi me Adolf Hitlerin? Sa mirë nëse do të ishte kështu. Këto mendje të ngjashme, të cilat kontrollojnë qeverisjen sekrete botërore, e cila minutë pas minute është duke manipuluar mendjen njerëzore për të pranuar një përqendrim botëror të tiranisë. Kjo tirani është quajtur Rendi i Ri Botëror dhe, po qe se nuk e shkundim veten nga dremitja jonë shpirtërore, do të manifestohet si një qeverisje botërore; një bankë qendrore dhe një monedhë e vetme; një ushtri botërore dhe një popullsi me mikroçip (mikropërgjues) të lidhur me një kompjuter botëror. Nëse ndonjëri mendon se kjo është qesharake, 100 faqet në vijim vlejnë për ta bërë esëll. Ne çuditemi me gjithë këto gjëra. Është koha të rritemi dhe të zgjohemi. 

Ashtu siç do të lexoni historinë se si jeta jonë dhe jeta e këtij planeti ka qenë kaq e kontrolluar dhe e manipuluar, po ashtu ju kërkoj që të kujtoni se ne vetë e kemi krijuar këtë realitet. Njerëzit që kam përmendur dhe ngjarjet që kam përshkruar, janë vetëm pasqyra që ia pasqyrojnë mbrapsht racës njerëzore dhe Tokës modelet e mendimit brenda nesh. Kjo botë është tërësisht mendim njerëzor, i shndërruar në realitet fizik. Kur ne njohim se çfarë janë këto modele negative dhe i ndryshojmë ato, realiteti ynë do të ndryshojë, madje edhe bota do të ndryshojë, gjithashtu. Por deri tani kjo gjë nuk ka ndodhur. 

Kjo fillon dhe mbaron me ne.

----------


## baaroar

*Pjesa e parë*

Burgu

Unë besoj në… diçka tjetër

Ne jemi energjikisht të shkurajuar nga mendimi krijues dhe kureshtar dhe, ndonjëherë, aksh individ e ka pranuar mpirjen në heshtje kaq i shkurajuar, i nxitur në mënyrë të suksesshme prej një rrethi vicioz tinëzar. Një tjetër rezultat goxha i volitshëm për një situatë të tillë krijohet nga fakti se njerëzit që nuk mendojnë në mënyrë krijuese dhe pyetëse, rregullisht nuk e kuptojnë atë.

Michael Timothy, Etika antiintelektuale

*Kapitulli 1*

 Velloja e lotëve

Të gjithë kemi parë, në të njëjtën kohë, botën rreth nesh dhe kemi bërë të njëjtat pyetje. Përse jeta duhet të jetë një luftë e tillë?  Përse dimë kaq pak se çfarë jemi dhe për qëllimin e jetës sonë? Përse ekziston gjithë ky konflikt dhe kjo vuajtje e madhe në një botë kaq të pasur dhe kaq të bukur?
Në kërkim të këtyre përgjigjeve dhe të tjerave të ngjashme me to, unë do t’ju kërkoja që t’i linit mënjanë përgjigjet tuaja të programuara “këtu dhe tani”, dhe ta hapni mendjen tuaj të pafund drejt mundësive tepër më të mëdha. Unë nuk e përdor fjalën “të programuar” në një mënyrë pohuese, sepse ne jemi që të gjithë të programuar prej mesazheve dhe besimeve që i dëgjojmë pa mbarim qysh në fëmijërinë tonë, përmes medias dhe sistemit të edukimit. Kjo është një mundësi për të shkuar jashtë këtij programimi, çka do të hapte mendjen tuaj dhe zemrat tona drejt mrekullisë, fuqisë dhe të kuptuarit përtej ëndrrave tona. Unë e kam peshuar natyrën e kësaj bote fizike për një kohë të gjatë duke u rrekur të hartoj kuptimin e saj. Qysh nga 1990-a kam qenë në një udhëtim shpirtëror të vetëdijshëm për zbulim. Kjo më ka hapur kaq shumë, saqë kurrë nuk e kisha menduar ose ndjerë më përpara në këtë jetë, dhe anipse të dhimbshme, siç kanë qenë disa nga këto çaste, ato, gjithashtu, më kanë drejtuar drejt një kuptimi më të mrekullueshëm. Fitova përvojën për të harmonizuar, mendjet tona, vetëdijet tona, drejt niveleve të tjera të realitetit dhe shpërthimit drejt një informacioni të mundshëm që këtu te ne nuk është i njohur ose, më së paku, nuk është i ditur gjerësisht. E kuptova se mendjet tona - mendimi, ndjenjat tona - janë një seri fushash energjie, të cilat përdorin trupin tonë fizik si një makinë prove.
Në këtë moment, vetëdija jonë është e harmonizuar me këtë botë fizike të dendur, siç është vetë realiteti ynë. Kur ne “vdesim”, mendja-shpirt e jona (vetëdija jonë) largohet nga ky trup fizik i përkohshëm dhe lëviz në një gjatësi vale tjetër, në një stad tjetër të përvojës dhe evolucionit.

Kjo është një pikë shumë e rëndësishme, se në të njëjtin trup fizik, mbi të njëjtin planet, mendja e një personi mund të harmonizohet me disa gjatësi valësh të ndryshme të njohurive dhe të të kuptuarit. Kjo shpjegon faktin se përse ka një larmi të tillë në perspektivën e ndërgjegjes dhe ndijimit brenda racës njerëzore. Ne madje bisedojmë në jetët tona të përditshme për njerëzit me “gjatësi të ndryshme valësh”, sepse ata mendojnë në mënyrë krejt ndryshe dhe kanë shumë pak gjëra të përbashkëta me ne. Pozicioni ynë kundrejt jetës e nivelit të njohurisë dhe diturisë që mund të arrijmë për ndonjë pikë, varet nga nivelet e vibratorit, i cili mund t’u sigurojë mundësi hyrjeje mendjeve tona. I gjithë ky është mjedisi thelbësor, të cilin unë besoj se është përtej historisë së racës njerëzore mbi disa milionë vjet dhe deri në ditët e sotme. Mua, raca njerëzore shpesh më duket si një turmë e hutuar dhe si dele e humbur. Në fakt, shikoni se sa herë në historinë që njohim, simboli i “deleve të humbura” është përdorur për të përshkruar gjendjen tonë të vështirë. Ne kemi qenë disi të ndarë nga mundësia jonë më e madhe, nga burimi i fuqisë sonë; përsëri e shohim simbolikisht këtë portretizim gjatë historisë dhe kulturave në fraza të tilla si “fëmijë të humbur”, të cilët janë shkëputur nga lidhja me “babanë”. Një shembull kuptimplotë është Historia e djalit plangprishës në Testamentin e Ri. Unë besoj se simbolikisht është saktësisht ajo që ka ndodhur dhe si pasojë e kësaj, shpjegohet kaq mirë bota në të cilën jetojmë ne sot.
E ndiej se është e pamundur të vlerësosh se çfarë ka ndodhur, nëse nuk do t’i hapnim mendjet tona kundrejt ekzistencës së asaj që e quajmë jetë jashtëtokësore. Kjo mund të përfshijë një pafundësi të larmishme formash. I gjithë kuptimi im për jashtëtokësorët “nuk është ky i kësaj toke” - të tjera qytetërime, vetëdije dhe forma jete në gjatësi të tjera valësh, të cilat arsyet tona nuk mund t’i shohin ose ndiejnë në mënyrë të zakonshme. Për shembull, ndërsa mund të shohim disa nga planetët e tjerë në këtë sistem diellor dhe të shohim dukshëm shterpësinë, mungesën e jetës, tokave, ne shohim në këtë planet mbi bazën e frekuencës sonë ose përmasës së përvojës, sipas realitetit tonë hapësinor-kohor. Shpjegimi mbi përmasën tjetër lidhet me tejmbushjen me një shumicë ekzistence të planetit tonë, me kuptimin që të gjitha radiot dhe stacionet televizive që transmetojnë në zonën tuaj tashmë ndajnë të njëjtën hapësirë, të cilën e pushton edhe trupi juaj. 

Ju nuk mund t’i shihni ato dhe ato nuk mund të “shohin” njëra-tjetrën, sepse veprojnë në gjatësi të ndryshme valësh. Merreni këtë stad më së tepërmi për të rrethuar faktin se qytetërimet e tjera, në gjatësi të tjera valësh janë më të përparuara në njohuritë e tyre dhe dinë se si jemi ne në krahasim me ne në këtë moment. Kështu, një pamje fillon të formohet disi, për mua dhe disa të tjerë. Këto qytetërime nuk janë të gjitha pozitive ose negative. Ashtu si edhe ne, ato janë pak nga të dyja. Jeta e jashtëtokësorëve nuk është një marrëveshje e madhe. Është e njëjta rrymë jete, të cilën ne e quajmë Krijues ose Zot, në një fazë të ndryshme evolucioni dhe/ose në një gjatësi vale të ndryshme të përvojës. Por disa nga këta popuj janë vite, ndonjëherë me miliona vite (sipas variantit të kohës sonë) përpara, në krahasim me gjendjen tonë teknologjike dhe në perceptimin e ligjeve universale. Nëse ne gjykojmë besueshmërinë ose marrëzinë e diçkaje vetëm nga pamja e arritjeve të shkencës sonë mbi këtë gjatësi vale të planetit Tokë, nuk do të kuptojmë kurrë se çfarë ka ndodhur me ne. Për këtë shkak, unë u kërkoj mosbesuesve që të hapin veten kundrejt mundësive të tjera. Nëse jeni një fermer-fshatar ndër male në një shoqëri të vetëmbajtur në thellësitë më të mëdha të Azisë, do ta keni të pamundur të besoni një përshkrim të Nju Jorkut. Por Nju Jorku do të vazhdojë të ekzistojë, pavarësisht nga kjo. Kujtoni se vetëm një kohë e shkurtër ka kaluar nga koha e fluturimit në hapësirë, kur pak më parë kjo dukej qesharake.

Me kalimin e një numri vitesh, gjatë të cilave kërkova të kap natyrën e gjendjes njerëzore, një fabul filloi të formohej në mendjen time. Kur lexova librin e titulluar Sjellësit e agimit, ai miratonte kryq e tërthor disa nga temat që unë i pata shkruar te Rebelimi i robotëve dhe ide të tjera që i kisha zhvilluar në muajt që vijuan. Ky është një libër i “kanalizuar”, në kuptimin që shkrimtarja Barbara Marciniak harmonizonte vetëdijen e saj me atë të një gjatësie tjetër vale të realitetit dhe vepronte si një kanal për të sjellë informacion për vibrimin e Tokës. Unë jam gjithmonë syçelur për librat e kanalizuar, sepse si për çdo gjë tjetër, ky proces mund të krijojë kuptimin e frymëzuar ose një ngarkesë absolutisht me gjepura. Kjo varet nga zotësia e kanalit dhe nga niveli i gjatësisë së valës, me të cilën ata janë duke u lidhur. Ashtu siç pati thënë një herë dikush, në kontakt me valë jo më të gjata se të kësaj toke: “Vdekja nuk është kurë (ilaç) për injorancën”. Nëse lidheni me gjatësi vale të afërta, seriozisht mund të çorientoheni. 
Sjellësit e agimit pretendon të sjellë fjalët e një vetëdijeje që komunikohen nga sistemi yjor, që ne e quajmë Pleiades. E di që, nëse jeni i ri në këto çështje, të gjitha këto pëshpërima do t’ju duken sa fantastike, aq edhe të vështira për t’u pranuar. Por gjithçka që mund të bëj unë - gjithçka që mund të bëjë dikush nga ne - është që të thotë ato që ai beson dhe ndien. Unë besoj se ky sistem yjor që quhet Pleiades ose, më së paku, shumë grupe që përfshihen këtu, janë pjesë e një kombinimi universal për të çliruar njeriun dhe botën e tij të lirë prej burgut që e kemi përjetuar në të kaluarën nga injoranca në përjetësi, siç e quajmë ne kohën. Ne jemi brezi që do ta shohë se kur do të ndodhë kjo.

Planeti Tokë është marrë peng si një avion, do të thoshit ju, dhe është marrë nga një qytetërim ose qytetërime të tjera që janë teknologjikisht më lart se ne, por shumë më të ulët në dashuri dhe urtësi. Kjo është, si ngaherë, një fabul dhe kombinim thellësisht i çekuilibruar. Unë e quajta këtë “zgjuarsi pa urtësi”. Ne jetojmë në një univers ku të qenët i lirë është një urdhër dhe ku brenda kufijve të sigurt ne jemi të lejuar të provojmë të gjitha emocionet, si dhe të mësojmë nga pasojat e veprimeve tona. Kështu, marrja e pushtetit të planetit nuk na çon te “babai”, Burimi i të Gjithë Ekzistencës, por drejt rrëmbyesit të beftë, të kontrolluar nga rrëmbyesit e avionit. Kjo është përdorur si një periudhë përvoje, nga e cila të gjithë do të mësojmë dhe do të zhvillohemi. Ne jetojmë në një realitet hapësinoro-kohor - “botë”, të quajtur tredimensionale dhe te kjo kanë interferuar “fqinjët” nga dimensioni i katërt. Sa herë që flas për ndërgjegje jashtëtokësore ose për ndërgjegjen e Gardianit të Burgut, kam parasysh manipulimin nga dimensioni i katërt ose nëpërmjet kontrollit të mendimit, ose nëpërmjet ndërhyrjes së drejtpërdrejtë. Të dyja llojet e rrëmbimit të jashtëtokësorëve dhe të atyre që janë në zemër të interesave njerëzore, kanë qenë rregullisht vizitore të Tokës mijëra vjet më parë. Ato janë quajtur “zot” në tekstet dhe legjendat e lashta, që formuan, në shumicën e tyre, ndoshta të gjitha, besimet fetare kryesore të ditëve të sotme. Nëse një jashtëtokësor zbriti në Tokë në kohët e lashta nga një anije kozmike antigravitacionale e çuditshme ose nëse ju keni parë një vizion psikik të dikujt që është në tjetër frekuencë, ju, për dred, do të mendoni se ai apo ajo, është një zot. Edhe ata kështu kanë bërë. Ky është vendi ku “zotat” - thellësisht të inatosur, gjyqtarë, zota të zjarrtë e të squfurt - kanë origjinën: jashtëtokësorë të këqij. Kishte lindur “frika nga Zoti” dhe kjo frikë e rezistencë për të ndryshuar (nga mosbindja ndaj zotave) ekziston ende në psikikën tonë kolektive. Me kalimin e kohës, ashtu siç e shpjegoj edhe te Rebelimi i robotëve, këto mite zoti të ndryshme u shkrinë së bashku drejt formës “zotat e përzierë”, të bazuara nga temat e disa prej qytetërimeve më të hershme. Kështu ndodhi me Judaizmin, Biblën kristiane, Islamin dhe shumicën e të tjerave. Varianti i tyre i Zotit lidhet me tipin e jashtëtokësorëve, prej të cilit e ka fillesën besimi i tyre ose mënyra e ndryshme e historive të jashtëtokësorëve, të shkrira në një përzierje për Zotin me kalimin e shekujve. Me dashuri të shtrenjtë, ne grumbullohemi sot për të adhuruar një shkrirje të Zotit të shpikur nga jashtëtokësorët. Amen.

Nëse shihni origjinat e besimeve kryesore, historitë janë dukshëm të ngjashme, me ato që kemi dëgjuar sot nga njerëz që pretendojnë se kanë takuar apo janë rrëmbyer prej jashtëtokësorëve. Muhamedi, themeluesi i Islamit në shekullin e shtatë, tha se ai ishte vizituar nga engjëlli Gabriel, i cili ishte “me pamje njeriu, duke qëndruar në qiell mbi horizont”. Kjo figurë i tha atij se ai do të bëhej profet dhe iu dhanë mesazhe, të cilat formuan librin e shenjtë islamik, Kuranin. Këto mesazhe mund t’i jenë diktuar ndërsa Muhamedi ishte në një ekstazë, ashtu si në disa raste të tjera në vitet e mëvonshme. Ai shkroi gjithashtu vazhdimin mbi një “udhëtim yjor”. Shumë njerëz në botën moderne, të cilët pretendojnë se kanë provuar kontaktin me jashtëtokësorët, kanë thënë të njëjtat gjëra si Muhamedi. Sauli i Tarsusit, i mirënjohur si Shën Pali, ishte njeriu i cili ndryshoi imazhin e Y’shua (Xhoshua-Jezusit) në Mesi, zot-shpëtimtar, nga i cili e kishte farën besimi kristian. Kjo ndodhi pasi ai pati një “vizion” për Y’shua në rrugën që shkonte për në Damask. Ai gjithashtu foli për qenien që e “mori lart” në qiell ose në një numër të ndryshëm qiejsh (dimensionesh). Duke folur për vetveten ai shkroi:

“Unë njoha një burrë në Krisht, i cili 14 vjet më parë ishte ngritur sipër qiellit të tretë. Unë nuk e di nëse ai ishte në trup ose jashtë tij - këtë e di Zoti. Unë e di që ky njeri - nuk e di nëse ishte apo jo lëndor në trupin e tij, këtë e di Zoti - ishte vendosur lart në Parajsë. Ai dëgjonte gjëra që s’mund të shprehen, por edhe gjëra, të cilat njeriu nuk lejohet t’i tregojë”
2 Korintasit 12: 2-4

Përsëri, kjo paralelizohet me thëniet e shumicës së atyre që janë rrëmbyer prej jashtëtokësorëve, të cilët kanë folur për ekzistencë tjetër përmasash prej JT-ve (jashtëtokësorëve), ndonjëherë në trupin e tyre, ndonjëherë jashtë tij. Shën Pali dhe profeti Enok thonë se kanë parë disa qiej kur ishin “rrëmbyer”; kjo ka lidhje me historitë në Vedat, librat e lashtë të shenjtë të Indisë, të cilët janë shkruar në gjuhën sanskrite. Ato përshkruajnë shtatë plane më të larta dhe shtatë plane më të ulëta rreth këtij planeti. Disa njerëz ende flasin për “qiellin e shtatë”, kur me ta ndodh diçka e mrekullueshme. Një nga këto “plane” është përmasa jonë e tretë dhe, në mënyrë vibruese, tamam mbi ne, është niveli i cili na ka manipuluar. Në librin e Enokut, Vrojtuesit, tingëllojnë dukshëm si jashtëtokësorë. Skrollet (pergamene të mbështjella në formë tubi) e Detit të Vdekur thonë se babai i Noes (Noah) ishte një “vrojtues”, dhe Nebukadnezari, mbreti i Babilonisë nga viti 651-604 para Krishtit, e ka arkivuar vizitën e një qenieje të shenjtë, prej një vrojtuesi të rënë nga qielli. Dakasët (Dakas) në Budizmin e Majahanave (Mayahana) ishin “qenie që udhëtonin në qiell” dhe Padma Smbhava, themeluesi i Budizmit tibetian, thuhet se ishte larguar nga Tibeti me një koçi hyjnore. Diçka e ngjashme ishte pretenduar prej profetit biblik Elia, kur ai la Izraelin si dhe për zotin e Amerikës Qendrore, Quetzalcoatl. Përshkrimet e disqeve fluturues, anijeve fluturuese dhe koçive yjore gëlojnë në të gjitha kontinentet dhe në të gjitha kulturat. Ende edhe sot ne e lidhim “perëndinë” me qiellin, sepse këtu ishin “zotat” e kohës së lashtë, të zbritur nga anijet e tyre hapësinore. Aborigjenët e Australisë flasin për tri qenie paraardhëse të tyre, të quajtura Dxhangaulët (Djanggaëul), të cilët ishin të lidhur me planetin Afërditë, ashtu siç ishte edhe Quetzalcoatli dhe zoti polinezian, Kahuna. Shtoju të gjitha këtyre mjaft shembuj të përmendur te Rebelimi i robotëve dhe ato të librave të tjerë të pafund, të cilët flasin për krijimin e lidhur me JT-të, që janë edhe mbikëqyrësit e racës së Tokës dhe vetëm një mendje e mbyllur nuk do të mund të pranonte së fundmi mundësinë - unë do të thosha gjasën - që JT-të janë në zemër të historisë së racës njerëzore dhe në ngjarjet që e kanë formësuar këtë histori.

Ka kaq shumë tema, të cilat lidhin tekstet e lashta me përshkrimet e pamjeve të UFO-ve dhe JT-ve të sotëm. Hetuesit e UFO-ve ranë në gjurmë të një autori të pretenduar nga një raport i njohur si Memorandumi. Bill English ishte një ish-kapiten në shërbim sekret me beretat jeshile në Vietnam, i përfshirë në ndryshimin e lëvizjes së një bombarduesi B-52, i detyruar të zbriste poshtë në xhungël prej një UFO-je. Ai pretendon të ketë kaluar tre muaj përvojë në një njësi psikiatrie, përpara se të nënshkruante për një regjistrim në shërbim të postës RAF të Anglisë, për Inteligjencën e Ushtrisë së ShBA-së. Ai thotë se gjeti në zyrën e tij një valixhe diplomatike të vulosur që ishte për të dhe përmbante 624 faqe raport mbi UFO-t, të njohur si The Grudge 13 Report. Memorandumi i tij përmbante analizat vetjake të këtij dokumenti. Kjo përfshinte të gjithë aktivitetin tepër sekret për UFO-t, nga viti 1942-1951 dhe përfshinte zbarkimet në tokë, shenjat, përplasjet e UFO-ve, rrëmbimet e njerëzve dhe kapjet e JT-ve nga ana e qeverisë. E gjitha kjo mund të merret fare lehtë si një dizinformacion, pasi është folur kaq shumë për këtë temë. Por raporti përmbante mjaft pika interesante. Në të thuhej se gjuha e JT-ve të kapur ishte e ngjashme me sanskrishten, gjuha e lashtë e teksteve të shenjta indiane, Vedat, të cilat përmbajnë shumë referenca për ato që duken se janë anije kozmike dhe makina fluturuese, të njohura si Vimanas, si dhe për “zotat” JT.

The Grudge Report thotë se nga këqyrja e ushqimit të absorbuar prej JT-ve doli se ai kishte klorofilin, që (ashtu siç e njohim ne) ndodhet në të gjithë hapësirën dhe jo vetëm mbi Tokë. Në Vedat, ka një rëndësi të madhe raportimi i një fushe të madhe të njohur si Soma. Kjo ishte përdorur si një narkotik halucino-gjenik në ceremonitë që ndihmonin komunikimin me “zotin” Indira dhe “zota” të tjerë dhe kjo ishte pija më e favorshme e Indiras dhe e kolegëve të saj. Vazhdimi i spekulimit se “zotat” e lashtë ishin në të vërtetë JT, nuk është një rastësi, pasi pija Soma besohet që të ketë qenë bazuar mbi një lëng klorofili. Mjaft njerëz, të cilët kanë pretenduar se kanë pasur kontakt me JT-të, kanë raportuar se ushqimi i tyre është i “lëngshëm”. Megjithatë, ka me dhjetëra-mijëra qytetërime që e kanë vizituar këtë planet, besoj unë, të cilët do të kenë qenë të ndryshëm në pamje, gjenetikë dhe, kuptohet, edhe në përdorimin e ushqimeve. Disa duken pa dyshim si ne dhe mund të ecin mbrapsht në rrugë pa e kthyer kokën mbrapa. Të tjerë shfaqen shumë të ndryshëm nga ne.
Unë ndiej, më së paku, se shumë nga “mrekullitë” e regjistruara nëpër legjendat fetare kanë një fillesë nga JT-të (Dimensioni i katërt). Pamja e dëshmuar prej 70 000 katolikëve te Fatima në Portugali më 1917, tingëllon si shumë nga historitë e përshkruara edhe në tekstet e lashta, edhe në botën moderne. “Mrekullia” Fatima ndoqi një seri takimesh midis tre fëmijëve dhe disa qenieve të çuditshme, të cilat, thanë ata, ndonjëherë shfaqeshin si virgjëresha Mari. Qenia premtoi të krijonte një mrekulli që të hapte sytë e njerëzimit dhe, kështu, dhjetëra-mijëra njerëz u bënë dëshmitarë, të cilët, në fakt, panë një pamje fantastike. Por çfarë ishte kjo? Studiuesi i UFO-ve, Jacque Vallee, besonte se e dinte përgjigjen kur shkroi në librin e tij më 1976-n, Kolegu i padukshëm, se:

“Jo vetëm që ishte një disk fluturues ose një sferë me përfshirje në një pozicion të qëndrueshëm, por hera-herës lëvizja e tij, trajektorja e rënies së tij në formë gjetheje, efektet e dritës së tij, gjëmimi, tingulli i gumëzhimshëm, aroma e çuditshme, rënia e “flokëve të engjëllit” të shpupurisura mbi shesh, dallga e të nxehtit, e shoqëruar nga qasja më afër e diskut, të gjitha këto janë parametra të shenjave të UFO-ve kudo. Dhe kështu janë paraliza, amnezia, bashkëbisedimet dhe shënimet”.

Fëmijëve iu përcoll një mesazh i vulosur nga komunikuesit e tyre në drejtim të Papës, me udhëzimin se kjo duhej të hapej dhe të bëhej publike vetëm në vitin 1960. Papa e hapi atë më 1960-n, por të gjithë jemi ende duke pritur që ai të publikohet. Një gjë është e sigurt: nëse ai do të ishte një konfirmim i bazave të besimit katolik roman, ky konfirmim do të kishte goditur valët brenda minutës. Pra, çfarë përmbante ky mesazh? 
Jam i bindur se “Zoti” i Testamentit të Vjetër, i njohur si Yhëh (Yahëeh) është gjithashtu i bazuar mbi një jashtëtokësor ose njëlloj, në një seri prej tyre. Është interesant fakti se ndërsa besimi çifut është i ndjeshëm si një besim në “një Zot”, tekstet origjinale hebraike, nga ana tjetër, nuk e mbështesin këtë ide. Ndërsa përkthimi anglisht i referohet një “Zoti”, hebrenjtë flasin për Elohim, kuptimi shumës i “Zotave”. Në mënyrë të ngjashme, ndërsa ne lexojmë fjalën “Lord” në anglisht, hebrenjtë i referohen Adonai apo fjalës shumës “Lordë”. Jehoëah, i cili shpesh këmbehet me Yahëeh, duket se nuk ka të njëjtën origjinë. Një JT tjetër, me shumë gjasa.
Nëse lexoni Testamentin e Vjetër dhe tekste të tjera të lashta dhe zëvendësoni çdo referencë në drejtim të “Zotit” ose “zotave” me “jashtëtokësorë”, gjithë çështja fillon të marrë drejtim dhe të bëhet shumë e kuptueshme. Është e rëndësishme se në termat e evolucionit, koha e matur midis periudhës kur janë shkruar këto llogaritje dhe kohës së sotme nuk është hiç asgjë, diçka më tepër se mbyllja e njërit sy. Dukuria moderne e UFO-ve, siç raportohet nga mijëra njerëz - ku përfshihen imazhe holografike të çuditshme, qeniesh dhe anijesh kozmike që shfaqen dhe zhduken (dimensione të ndryshueshme) dhe një mik me vizione e marifete të ndryshme, që i vendos si sfonde Ëalt Disney - janë qenie të kapura prej JT-ve në periudhat gjatë të cilave fetë kryesore kanë origjinën. Këta manipulatorë të Dimensionit të Katërt i krijuan fetë për të kontrolluar mendjen njerëzore, ashtu siç ata kërkojnë të kontrollojnë dimensionin tonë.

Mundësia për manipulimin njerëzor nëpërmjet një teknologjie të tillë është thjeshtësisht e pakufizuar. Cila është mënyra më e mirë për të kontrolluar njerëzit, për të kyçur mendjet e tyre, për t’i përçarë dhe qeverisur ata, në krahasim me krijimin e një sërë besimesh dogmatike, të bazuara mbi përshtypjet e veçanta të JT-ve? Shiko dhimbjet, mjerimin dhe injorancën midis brezave që kanë vizituar këtë planet prej Kristianizmit, Islamit, Judaizmit dhe të gjithë të tjerëve. Nëse doni të shuani ndërgjegjen e dikujt, ndalojini mendimin mbi vetveten dhe zgjidhini mendjet e tyre nga mundësia e pafund, duke porositur për ta një fe dogmatike ose diçka tjetër në formë dogme të ngurtë. Kështu, ata do të bëhen stuko në dorën tuaj.

Mendoj se gllabërimi i planetit Tokë është realizuar prej atij që unë e quaj Ndërgjegjja Luciferike. Unë e përdor këtë si një emër të përgjithshëm për të përshkruar forcën, e cila synon të punojë përmes të gjitha formave jetësore, njerëzore dhe jashtëtokësore për të kontrolluar planetin. Ka një energji skajshmërisht negative në veprim prej Dimensionit të Katërt. Ndërgjegjja Luciferike merr dy forma kryesore. Kulturat e ndryshme u japin këtyre forma të ndryshme emrash simbolikë. Njëra kërkon të na burgosë në botën materiale për të na bindur që ta flakim gjithë idenë e mbretërisë shpirtërore dhe të natyrës së përjetshme të jetës. Tjetra punon mbi njerëzit që mendojnë shpirtërisht për t’i bindur ata që të injorojnë realitetet e botës fizike dhe të fluturojnë rreth një habie shpirtërore. Secila mënyrë do të thotë se njerëzit e përfshirë mund të kontrollohen dhe mundësia e tyre për të sjellë ndryshim pozitiv kundrejt botës fizike është ulur seriozisht.

Gllabërimi i Tokës prej JT-ve, sipas meje, është një pasqyrim i kësaj Ndërgjegjeje Luciferike që ka marrë formë në krijimin e një burgu dridhërues. Ne jemi qenie të ndërlikuara që punojmë përmes shumë frekuencave në të njëjtën kohë. Unë e di se këto mund të jenë koncepte të çuditshme për ata, të cilët janë duke i dëgjuar këto gjëra ftohtë, por mundësia jonë reale dhe mundësia për të kuptuar këtë do të jetë e zbehtë ndër vitet që do të vijnë. Në këtë mënyrë, nëse një frekuencë “neto” është hedhur rreth këtij planeti, ndodh një bllokim, një burgosje drithëruese, e cila na ndalon për t’u ndërlidhur me nivele më të larta se ndërgjegjet dhe mundësitë tona, atëherë ne do të reshtnim së qeni një e “tërë”. Do të shkëputeshim nga “babai”. Nëse njohuritë do të ishin mbajtur në Dimensionin e Katërt, kjo nuk do të ishte një mrekulli dhe sakaq mund të dukej. Frekuencat janë të bllokuara mbi Tokë, nuk ka rëndësi se nëpërmjet cilave qytetërime më të përparuara teknologjikisht po realizohet kjo. Gjatë periudhës së Bashkimit Sovjetik, u krijua një informacion i burgosur nëpërmjet dërgimit të frekuencave bllokuese jashtë për të ndaluar disa stacione radioje të huaja, me qëllim që të mos kapeshin nga popullata. Ky informacion i penguar sfidonte linjën zyrtare duke u përçuar në popull. U krijua një burg vibrues, një burg i informacionit. Duke e shtrirë këtë pikëpamje në drejtim të planetit si një i tërë, ju do të keni një tablo të vërtetë të asaj që po ju prezantoj këtu. (shih fig. 2) I vetmi ndryshim është përmasa dhe kjo është e gjitha.

Në librin e tij, Projekti Montauk, inxhinieri elektrik, Preston Nikols, tregon historinë se si zbuloi një frekuencë bllokuese, e cila shtrëngonte psikologjinë e mendjeve kur ai ishte duke punuar me një grup studiuesish mbi telepatinë. Bazat e telepatisë, siç i konfirmonte Preston Nikolsi, ishin shumë të thjeshta. Kur ne mendojmë, dërgojmë jashtë nesh një mendim-valë, të ngjashëm me një valë radioje ose televizioni, të shpërndarë nga një transmetues. Një radio ose televizion vendos dekodet e këtyre valëve dhe po kështu, në një mënyrë shumë të sofistikuar, mendja njerëzore, në një mënyrë akoma edhe më të sofistikuar, vendos dekodet e valëve të saj. Kështu është telepatia. Nikolsi gjeti se mendjet e tyre bllokoheshin çdo ditë në të njëjtën kohë. Duke përdorur gjurmimin me aparaturë, ai ndoqi dhe gjeti bllokimin e frekuencës nga një qendër famëkeqe e kontrollit të mendjes dhe studimit të udhëtimit në kohë të quajtur Montauk, në lindje të Long Ajlëndit, Nju Jork. Bllokimi i frekuencave mbi Tokë tashmë është një fakt. 

Unë po e përdor termin bllokim dhe shtrëngim të frekuencës për lehtësi, por kjo ka më tepër ngjashmëri me formën e mbylljes së portaleve dhe hyrjeve, të cilat lidhin dimensionin fizik që shohim përreth, me të tjera përmasa të kohë-hapësirës. Shumë nga këto hyrje mendohet të jenë në vendet e mëdha të shenjta të lashtësisë si Stonehenge, Machu Picchu në Peru, Ayers Rock dhe në ish-tokat e Babilonisë e Mesopotamisë, në Irakun e sotëm. Trekëndëshi i Bermudeve mendohet të jetë një tjetër i tillë, çka do të shpjegonte shumë zhdukje të çuditshme të anijeve dhe avionëve nga hapjet e rrugëve. Për këtë shkak mundet që këto hyrje të jenë gjerësisht të mbyllura për arsye pozitive, për të ndaluar më me siguri JT-të e këqij për të hyrë në këtë realitet-kohë. Janë të shumta mundësitë dhe kështu akoma më shumë do të jenë mundësitë për të njohur e kuptuar. Bllokimi i frekuencës, mbyllja e portave përmasore - ndoshta që të dyja, - pra, shkaqet e sakta të burgosjes, nuk janë shqetësime për ato që do të them më pas në këtë libër. Gjithçka që na duhet të kuptojmë është se një forcë JT-je nga Dimensioni i Katërt krijoi një informacion të burgosur prej bllokimit të niveleve të larta të ndërgjegjes njerëzore. Velloja ra. Velloja e lotëve. Për pasojë, ne jemi të vendosur në një karantinë mendore.
Nëse një bllokim i tillë i lëkundjes është hedhur rreth planetit tonë ose mbase edhe mbi sistemin tonë diellor e më tutje, mundësia jonë do të jetë e kufizuar në nivelet e ndërgjegjes, pasi ato janë të ndryra brenda frekuencave të burgosjes. Ndonjë ndërgjegje apo njohuri e mbajtur në frekuenca më të larta, jashtë burgut të vibratorit nuk do të pranohet prej nesh. Ne nuk do të mund të kontaktojmë me nivele më të larta të ndërgjegjes sonë. Ne do të jemi, po të përdorim fjalët e librave të shenjtë, “shpirtra të humbur” të palidhur me “babanë”. Unë e kam përdorur analogjinë e mëposhtme shumë herë, por mendoj se përmbledhja më e mirë e kësaj është: t’i je një njeri i hapësirës në Hënë. T’i po merr informacion përmes syve dhe veshëve për botën që të rrethon papritur. T’i je duke marrë gjithashtu informacion nëpërmjet një pamjeje më të gjerë dhe një kuptimi më të madh për detyrën tënde nga ajo që ne e quajmë “Kontroll misioni”. Kur ti si astronaut do të marrësh një informacion të balancuar nëpërmjet syve e veshëve dhe nga një horizont më i madh i krijuar prej Kontrollit të misionit, çdo gjë është në rregull dhe t’i po vepron sipas një mundësie të plotë. Por mendoni se çfarë do të ndodhte nëse lidhja me Kontrollin e misionit do të ndërpritej. Befas, të kuptuarit e gjerë dhe udhëheqja do të zhdukeshin. Vetëm informacioni nga “sytë dhe veshët” për botën që na ka rrethuar, befas nuk e udhëheq dot mendimin dhe sjelljen tuaj. Shumë shpejt, sjellja dhe ndjeshmëria juaj do të jenë shumë të ndryshme në krahasim me atë që do të kishin qenë nëse Kontrolli i Misionit do të kishte qëndruar në një kontakt të fuqishëm e të pandërprerë me ju.

Kur ky bllokim, frekuenca e burgosjes hidhet mbi këtë planet, sistemin diellor dhe me gjasa edhe më tej, ai prodhon të njëjtën pasojë. Ne kemi humbur kontaktin me Kontrollin tonë të misionit dhe, në mënyrë vendimtare, me kujtesën tonë të përjetshme. Ne harruam kush jemi dhe nga vijmë. Ose, më së paku, kjo ndodh me shumicën dërrmuese. Ata që mundin të vazhdojnë ta mbajnë kursin e tyre të vibratorit, frekuencën e tyre, do të mundnin ende të qëndronin në kontakt me nivelet e tyre më të larta, me Unin e tyre më të lartë, për shkak se lidhja me vibratorin do të ishte ende aty, ndonëse frekuenca bllokuese do ta kishte bërë këtë një lidhje pothuajse të përkryer, ashtu siç synojnë ata. Gjithnjë e më shumë njerëz janë në gjendje ta bëjnë këtë sot, ndërsa frekuenca bllokuese është shpërndarë, çka përbën bazat e asaj që është termëzuar si “zgjim shpirtëror” tani që planeti është i karfosur. Vetëm një pakicë e vogël ka qenë e aftë ta realizojë këtë, ndonëse shumë vonë. Pjesa tjetër e ka parë kursin e lëkundjes së tyre të bjerrur nën ndikimin e ngjarjeve, besimeve dhe programimit të përgjithshëm, i cili i ka inkurajuar që ta kyçin mendjen e tyre dhe në këtë mënyrë të kufizojnë kursin e lëkundjes. Kjo ka krijuar një boshllëk të lëkundjes - për shumicën, një humnerë - midis niveleve të tyre më të ulëta të vetëdijes brenda frekuencës bllokuese (uni më i ulët) dhe mundësisë së tyre të pafundme jashtë kësaj frekuence (uni më i lartë). Brenda burgut është ky nivel fizik dhe shumë nivele jofizike ndaj të cilave ne drejtohemi te personifikimet. Pjesa tjetër e Krijimit është mohuar nga shumica e njerëzve. Ju mund ta shihni atë si një racë njerëzore jashtë ekzistencës së saj, brenda një kutie me kapak të mbuluar. Ne qëndrojmë si klloçka në errësirë, duke besuar se mundësia jonë dhe Krijuesi në përgjithësi, janë të kufizuar ndaj atyre që ndodhin në këtë kuti, brenda këtij burgu lëkundës. Pafundësia në mundësi dhe hapësira është e shumtë, kështu që mbyllja në anën tjetër e kapakut të kutisë nuk na lejon që të shohim jashtë tij ndaj nuk e kemi kuptuar se ekziston edhe ambienti jashtë nesh. Për mijëra vjet ose më shumë, qysh se “rrjeta” e vibratorit është hedhur rreth e rrotull Tokës, ne kemi qenë një popull, një racë që kemi punuar me një fraksion të mundësisë sonë të plotë e të pafund. Jeta në Tokë ndryshoi dramatikisht dhe besoj se kjo pati pasoja edhe në mbretërinë e kafshëve. Ligji i xhunglës ose mizoria që shohim në natyrë nuk është rruga e duhur, unë e ndiej këtë, as rruga që ishte përpara se të binte perdja. Lajmi i mirë është - përhape nga streha e mirësisë - se kjo periudhë e shkëputjes së lidhjes është duke hyrë tashmë në fazën e fundit. Uau. Ç’të ardhme do të jetojmë!

Në periudhën pasi ishte hedhur rrjeta bllokuese e lëkundjes, unë besoj se JT-të e Dimensionit të Katërt, sipas planit të rrjedhjes së mendimit luciferik, kanë ardhur këtu dhe kanë bërë rrethimin gjenetik me tela të ADN-së, kodimin e trashëguar të trupave fizikë. Pas një periudhe kohe, ky model i ri i ADN-së ishte kaluar te gjeneratat e gjithsecilit. ADN-ja përcakton natyrën e qenieve fizike dhe përmban memorien e trashëguar te të gjitha brezat. Nëse ADN-ja do të ishte lënë e lirë, ndërsa ne do të ishim në një burgosje të lëkundësit, më së paku do ta dinim se çfarë kishte ndodhur si dhe natyrën e problemit. Prej dhunimit të ADN-së, kjo njohuri ka humbur edhe te ne. Komunikuesit e informacionit te Sjellësit e agimit (dhe në libra të tjerë të cilët pretendojnë se vijnë nga burime JT-sh) thuhet se ADN-ja njerëzore përpara kësaj kohe kishte dymbëdhjetë spirale të njohura si helikat, por mbas kallajisjes gjenetike kjo ishte katandisur me dy spirale. Mundësia dhe burimi ynë i informacionit të trashëguar ishte reduktuar me gjashtë herë, gjë që ishte synuar me këtë veprim. Madje edhe tani, unë e kuptoj, ka pjesë të ADN-së, të cilat nuk janë identifikuar nga studiuesit se për çfarë funksioni të veçantë shërbejnë. Kjo është quajtur “mbeturinë e ADN-së”. Ka mundësi që pas prishjes së lidhjes të dhjetë spiraleve të tjera të ADN-së, të jetë pranuar gjerësisht se tashmë është duke u përdorur vetëm një thërrmijë e mundësive të trurit tonë. Ka disa lajme më të gëzueshme për t’u shpallur: jetojmë në kohën kur është duke çelur një proces i cili do t’i bashkojë këto spirale të ADN-së brenda nesh. Lajm i mirë për mua! Atë që do të jemi më pas në gjendje të njohim, kujtojmë dhe bëjmë nuk do të mund ta përfytyronim dot nga pozitat e sotme.

Ka mundësi që këto përfundime gjenetike të jenë përshkruar simbolikisht në historinë e Adamit dhe Evës dhe te termi “Rënia e njeriut”. Ju mund të gjeni disa referenca në tekstet dhe legjendat e lashta për ardhjen e “zotave” nga qiejt për të kontrolluar njerëzimin dhe për të mbarsur gra. Në Bibël, te Zanafilla 6:4 thuhet: “Bijtë e Zotit erdhën te vajzat e njeriut dhe ato lindën fëmijë me ta”. Termi “bijtë e Zotit” (i cili është i zakonshëm veçanërisht te besimet e lashtësisë) jam i sigurt se i referohet JT-ve. Ne kemi dëgjuar se Zoti ose zotat krijuan njerëzimin “sipas imazhit të tyre”. Unë kam konturuar një numër të këtyre temave te vepra Rebelimi i robotëve. Pasardhësit e këtyre lidhjeve dashurore, JT-gra të njerëzve, dukeshin shumë të dallueshëm nga pjesa tjetër normale e njerëzve. Ashtu siç e thekson edhe Zanafilla 6:4 në Shpalljet e Mira të Biblës: “Në ato ditë dhe më vonë, në tokë kishte gjigantë, të cilët ishin pasardhës të rrjedhur nga çiftimi i grave të njerëzve me qeniet qiellore. Ata ishin heronjtë e mëdhenj dhe burrat e famshëm për një kohë të gjatë”. Arsyeja se përse kjo botë është në këtë gjendje, është se shkenca ka qenë e paaftë të gjejë lidhjet e munguara në evolucionin gjenetik të njerëzisë, për shkak se nuk ka pasur ndonjë të tillë. Ndryshimet e befta në formën e njerëzisë kishin ndodhur pikërisht nga ndërhyrja e JT-ve. Ka gjasa që kjo të jetë origjina e legjendave të nënave të virgjëra, të cilat vazhdimisht janë gjetur nëpër botë. Në vendin që ne e quajmë Kinë, ata kishin një “zot qiellor” të quajtur Di, i cili thuhej se kishte lënë shtatzënë, në mënyrë të “mrekullueshme”, një virgjëreshë, e cila i dha pastaj një bir me emrin Zu, i pari i linjës së re gjenetike. Në të gjithë botën e lashtë, ju gjeni se familjet mbretërore mendohej ta kishin origjinën nga zotat e qiellit, jashtëtokësorët. Provat jepen prej qytetërimeve të lashta të Mesopotamisë, për të cilat thuhet se kullat e tyre piramidale, të njohura si zigurate, ishin ndërtuar për komunikim mes një priftëreshe dhe një zoti nga qielli. Herodoti do ta përshkruante kështu ambientin brenda një zigurati, të cilin  e hulumtoi në Babiloni:

Në majë të kullës kishte një tempull të gjerë dhe brenda tempullit qëndronte një krevat i madh, i mbuluar me mbulesa të shkëlqyeshme e me një tryezë të artë në krah të saj. Nuk kishte në këtë vend ndonjë statujë të ngritur të ndonjë lloji, as ndonjë dhomë të zënë natën prej dikujt, por një grua e vetme vendëse, e cila thuhej se ishte një priftëreshë kaldease, ishte zgjedhur prej Hyjit ndërmjet të gjitha grave të tokës. Edhe priftëresha bëri shpalljen, por unë fillimisht nuk e besova se Zoti ulet poshtë në këtë dhomë si një njeri dhe fle mbi këtë shtrat.

Mbi një varr të gjetur në Romë, të datuar mes shekullit të parë dhe të katërt pas vdekjes së Krishtit, kishte një shënim ku shkruhej: “Unë jam një bir i Tokës dhe i yjeve të qiellit, por jam nga raca hyjnore. Ka mundësi që të jetë bërë e ditur”. Lindja e Y’shua (Jezusit) ashtu siç është përshkruar në Ungjijtë e njohur, ka ngjashmëri edhe me praktikat e ditëve moderne të JT-ve. Protoevangjelizmi, sipas James-it, është Ungjilli Gnostik më i vjetër, i cili ishte mënjanuar fillimisht nga kisha ortodokse me famë e Koncilit të Nikeas më 325 PV (shih Rebelimi i robotëve). Teksti Gnostik përshkruan lindjen e Y’shua dhe faktin se si njerëzit e kafshët ngrinin në gjysmë të lëvizjeve, në paraliza të përkohshme, ndërsa Jozefi dhe mamia ishin të natyrshëm. Kjo është më së shumti një temë e praktikave të kontaktit/rrëmbimit të JT-ve. Teksti vazhdon:

“Dhe mamia shkoi tutje me të. Dhe ata qëndruan në shpellë dhe panë qartazi një hije resh, e cila zymtoi shpellën. Dhe mamia tha: “Shpirti im është mrekulluar sot, sepse sytë e mi kanë parë gjëra të çuditshme - sepse shpëtimi është sjellë përpara Izraelit”. Dhe menjëherë retë u shpërndanë mbi shpellë dhe një dritë ndriçoi shpellën, aq sa sytë nuk mund ta duronin dot. Dhe ndërsa ky ndriçim sa vinte dhe zbehej, foshnja u zhduk; ai shkoi dhe mori gjoksin e nënës së tij, Marisë”.

Lidhjet e zotave dhe reve janë të pafundme në legjendat dhe tekstet e lashtësisë, por çfarë lidhjeje ka me “yllin” që është supozuar se ka qëndruar sipër në momentin e lindjes së Y’shua (Jezusit)? Përse ky nuk mund të ketë qenë një anije kozmike? Në Zbulesat Biblike kemi dëgjuar për Jerusalemin e ri me prejardhje nga qielli (Zbulesa 22:10) dhe për rikthimin e Y’shua “nga retë” (Zbulesa 1:7). Ishte Y’shuai, një anëtar i racës jashtëtokësore pozitive, i cili do të bëhej mishërimi për të ndihmuar njerëzimin për t’u çliruar nga burgu? Është e sigurt se kjo është një mundësi. Tributë vendëse të Amerikës, Irokuis, kanë një legjendë për një irokuois të martuar me udhëheqësin e popullit të qiellit. Gjeologu Christian O’Brien mendonte se tekstet e hebrenjve dhe sumerianëve u referohen qenieve të një race të njohur si të “shkëlqyer”, një term që ai e lidh me fjalën hebreje Elohim. Nuk është rastësi që Devas nga sanskritishtja dhe engjëjt e Kristianizmit janë gjithashtu të “shkëlqyerit”. Inkasit e Perusë i referohen, gjithashtu, të “shkëlqyerit”. O’Brien thotë, gjithashtu, se ishin qeniet e njohura si Elohim, të cilat krijuan njerëzimin modern nga format e hershme të njerëzimit përmes manipulimit gjenetik. Ai shton se disa prej tyre, “Vëzhguesit” në librin e Enokut, u martuan me njerëzit dhe ai beson se themeluesit e pretenduar të racës semike, Shemjaza dhe Yahëeh, ishin midis “vëzhguesve” jashtëtokësorë dhe të “shkëlqyerve”.

Një studiues izraelit, Zecharia Sitchin, përdori shkrimet e lashta sumeriane dhe babilonase, në mbështetje të besimit të tij se qeniet moderne ishin krijuar prej JT-ve të quajtur Nefilim. Të rrëmbyerit prej UFO-ve sot kanë folur edhe për komunikimet me JT-të dhe kanë përshkruar se si krijuan trupa nga raca e sotme njerëzore dhe manipuluan ADN-në tonë; ka shumë referenca prej të rrëmbyerve se ka pasur seks me JT-të, ndërsa kanë qenë në anije kozmike. Këto histori nuk janë të gjitha të vërteta, as të gjitha teoritë dhe detajet, por nëse mbani shënim temat e përbashkëta, një panoramë nis të formohet. Unë besoj se qytetërimet e ndryshme të jashtëtokësorëve farëzuan raca të ndryshme mbi Tokë dhe ndoshta kjo mund të shpjegojë ankthin që kanë disa për dëlirësinë e racës së tyre. Shumica nuk e lidhin këtë me një origjinë jashtëtokësore, por, në thellësi, në nivelin e vetëdijes, kjo mund të jetë ajo që i motivon ata.

Unë besoj se Toka është shumë më e vjetër nga sa e ka imagjinuar shkenca dhe se një rrymë qytetërimesh është vendosur dhe zhvilluar këtu, qytetërime të cilat nuk janë përmendur në librat historikë. Shumica e tyre përpara “Përmbytjes”, ishin shumë më tepër të zhvilluar, teknologjikisht dhe shpirtërisht, në krahasim me njerëzimin e sotëm. Jeta nuk zhvillohet gjithmonë progresivisht në pikëpamjen mendore, emocionale, shpirtërore dhe fizike. Nëse ndodh diçka që na shkëput nga mundësia jonë e vërtetë për t’u zhvilluar, mund të ndodhë që ne madje të shkojmë mbrapa. Kjo varet nga dija dhe potenciali ynë i mundshëm. Në periudhat e njohura si Lemuria dhe Atlantis, qindra dhe mijëra vjet më parë, sipas variantit tonë të kohës, njerëzit jetonin në atë që ne do ta quanim një botë të trilluar nga shkenca, në të cilën gjërat e çuditshme ishin të mundshme, ashtu siç ishin këto, po ashtu të vërteta edhe në qytetërimet përpara tyre. Këto nuk ishin mrekulli, por thjesht përdorimi i ligjeve natyrore të Krijuesit. Ajo që është quajtur si paranormale ose mbinatyrore, është vetëm ajo që ende nuk e ka zbuluar ose pranuar shkenca si një variant të kufizuar të saj. Gjithçka që ekziston, është rezultat i ligjeve “natyrore”. Nëse diçka nuk do t’u bindej atyre, ajo nuk do të ekzistonte. Ne filluam të shkonim mbrapa, kur u instalua bllokimi i frekuencës dhe kur nivelet e vetëdijes përmbanin njohuritë e ndaluara, përpara se historia e regjistruar e njerëzisë të ishte refuzuar prej nesh. Dera e burgut është mbyllur me përplasje dhe tani jemi duke u hallakatur për ta hapur atë përsëri.

Unë jam i bindur se qytetërimi njerëzor nuk ka filluar në planetin Tokë. Ky erdhi në këtë planet nga zona të tjera të galaktikës. Disa thonë se njerëzit e parë në Tokë kanë ardhur nga sistemi yjor i quajtur Vega, 26 vjet dritë larg nga këtu dhe me përmasa tri herë më të mëdha se Dielli. Ai është ylli më me shkëlqim në konstelacionin Lyra dhe i pesti për nga shkëlqimi në të gjithë qiellin. Ngado që të jetë, unë mendoj se raca njerëzore fillestare vjen nga një sistem tjetër yjor nga ky i yni, të cilit iu krijuan mundësitë të popullonin dhe të provonin këtë planet të ri të mrekullueshëm. Manipulimi gjenetik dyllojësh, pozitiv dhe negativ, ka vazhduar qysh atëherë të avancojë ose të kontrollojë speciet, në varësi të nivelit mendor të kohës. Unë mendoj se në këto kohë të hershme, natyra e formës fizike nuk ishte kaq robuste sa sot. Ka qenë më e lehtë, më e ndritshme dhe më pak e ngjeshur, e aftë për t’u dukur dhe për t’u zhdukur, e aftë për t’u ngritur në ajër dhe për të fluturuar pa prekur sipërfaqen. Të gjitha këto gjëra mund të bëhen të mundshme sot nëse fuqia e mendimit tonë do të ishte e përqendruar mjaftueshëm, por besoj se kjo është e mundshme për këdo, si një pjesë e përditshme e jetës. Në këto kohë nuk kishte “vdekje” fizike. Vetëdija tërhiqej nga trupi vetëm kur ai e dëshironte një gjë të tillë. Ne do të mund ta arrinim përsëri këtë gjë nëpërmjet transformimit të këtij planeti dhe zhvillimit të njerëzimit.

Një tjetër temë që lidhet me informacionin e kanalizuar nga disa burime me domethënien e qytetërimeve jashtëtokësore dhe historitë simbolike në tekstet dhe legjendat e lashtësisë nëpër mijëra vjet, është ajo e një lufte ndër qiej, me gjasa e një lufte midis qytetërimeve jashtëtokësore për kontrollin e kësaj galaktike. Unë mendoj se kjo ka lidhje me betejën midis dy rrymave të ndërgjegjes në Dimensionin e Katërt, për kontrollin e saj nga njëra prej tyre. Lemuria ishte krijimi i njërës prej këtyre rrymave, Atlantida vepra e tjetrës. Ka pasur një betejë të gjatë dhe të hidhur me njerëzimin si peng në mes tyre. Vedat indiane përmbajnë historitë që do të përshkruhen lehtësisht si një betejë me teknologji të lartë ndër qiej. Ata që kanë nivel të zhvilluar teknologjik, nuk do të thotë se janë shumë të zhvilluar nga ana shpirtërore. Zhvillimi i bombës atomike është një shembull për këtë. Krijimi i bombës ishte një teknologji e shkëlqyer. Hedhja e saj ishte shumë në kundërshtim me spiritualitetin. Kështu që ky rast është i ngjashëm me faktin se e gjithë skëterra e shkatërruar humbi në copëra në këtë galaktikë, ndërsa jashtëtokësorët luftuan për fuqi me mjetet e tyre të përparuara në një shkallë të lartë. Mendoj se filmat si Luftërat e Yjevet dhe histori të tjera shkencore “fiction”, janë rezultat i mundësive të shkrimtarëve me kujtesë të thellë ose me zotërim të drejtpërdrejtë të njohurive mbi çka ka ngjarë. Është kjo kujtesë e brendshme e njëjtë te disa nivele të thella të vetëdijes sonë, që tërheq një numër të tillë njerëzish kureshtarë drejt filmave shkencorë fiction dhe literaturës. Disa nga vendet, të cilat shfaqen shpesh në informacionin e kanalizuar që kanë lidhje me këto konflikte, janë sistemet e Orionit, Siriusit dhe Plejadet. Është interesante se të gjithë këta kanë qenë në krye të besimeve dhe adhurimit në Tokë për mijëra vjet ndër bazat e kulturave. Piramidat në Giza dhe merimanga gjigante e pikturuar në kohët e lashta mbi fushat Nazca në Peru, janë saktësisht të orientuara me Orionin. Mendoj se edhe ylli Arcturus në konstelacionin Bootes (çizmet), është gjithashtu domethënës për historinë e Tokës.

Qëllimi i JT-ve negativë në raport me Tokën ishte që ta kthenin njerëzimin në një racë më të ulët se ajo e skllavit. Ky ka qenë një synim i vjetër, i cili vazhdon edhe sot, ndonëse me një formë tjetër. Në vend që të kontrollohemi fizikisht nëpërmjet pushtimit të planetit, ndër pak mijëra vjet ata kanë kërkuar ta bëjnë këtë duke punuar në drejtim të vetëdijes sonë që nga dimensionet e tjera. Besoj se kjo ka filluar nga periudha e Babilonisë dhe Egjiptit kur, për disa arsye, ata nuk erdhën të qëndronin gjatë në njëfarë mënyre. Ndoshta ishin detyruar të largoheshin nga të tjerë JT, të cilët ishin rrekur të na ndihmonin ne. Ndoshta ishte vibratori që ndryshoi këtë vendosje. Cilido variant që të ketë ndodhur, besoj se ai filloi të punojë më së shumti përmes mendjes njerëzore nga Dimensioni i Katërt dhe kështu kjo zëvendësoi pushtimin fizik të së shkuarës së largët. Prapëseprapë, nuk kam dyshim se ata ende vijnë këtu dhe madje me një numër rastesh që po vjen duke u shtuar kohët e fundit. Te Kryezoti i unazave të J. R. Tolkien, ka tema të luftës midis Hobbits nga raca njerëzore dhe të voglit ngjyrë gri Orcs, për të cilin disa besojnë se ngjan me temat, të cilat janë përhapur sakaq, madje me përshkrime të laboratorëve nëntokësore që pasqyrojnë, siç pretendohet sot, bazat nëntokësore dhe laboratorët gjenetikë që janë nën kontrollin e Amerikës dhe të vendeve të tjera.

Beteja për Tokën ka gjasa të jetë shtrirë në shumicën e fazës së vet shkatërruese në fund të Atlantisit, në një periudhë prej dhjetëra apo mijëra vjetësh, duke çuar në mbytjen e ishullit të madh Atlantis në oqeanin Atlantik rreth 10500 - 9500 vjet p.K. Dëshmia është konfirmuar nga disa burime të këtyre kohërave kataklizmatike dhe nga përmbysjet gjeologjike rreth kësaj kohe, kur të gjitha linjat malore të ngritura nga Toka u goditën nga një valë batice e pabesueshme e shumëllojshme, e cila fshiu të gjithë sipërfaqen e planetit. Studiuesit e gjeologjisë, J. B. Delair dhe D. S. Allan, dokumentojnë shumë fakte në këtë drejtim në librin e tyre, Kur Toka gati sa s’u shua. Ata besojnë se një yll shpërtheu rreth 15 mijë vjet p.K dhe shumë copëra arritën në sistemin tonë diellor rreth 9500 vjet p.K, në fund të shuarjes së rrënimit. Puna e tyre konfirmon temat e komunikimeve të kanalizuara prej mijëra vjetësh kur ata pretendojnë se sipërfaqja e Tokës që shohim sot ishte krijuar nga një trazirë e madhe, sa hap e mbyll sytë, në termat evolucionarë dhe jo prej ndryshimit të ngadalshëm e gradual kaq të përmendur nga rryma kryesore, linja zyrtare dhe shkenca.

Veçantia e këtyre pamjeve të ndryshme është interesante, por unë zbulova temat e përgjithshme që vinin nga lashtësia, si dhe besime e informacion modern, që kanë lidhje me aspektet më imponuese ndër të gjitha këto çështje. Këto tema janë me një ndikim të konsiderueshëm të JT-ve mbi veprën njerëzore, ku ka ndodhur një betejë midis qytetërimeve jashtëtokësore për supremaci si dhe një katastrofë mbi Tokë përgjatë gjithë sistemit diellor, të shkaktuar prej një “trupi” të huaj të përbërë, që e përshkoi atë përmes. Unë e kuptoj se tema të këtilla janë të lidhura dhe kjo lidhje është Ndërgjegjja Luciferike. Kjo është një ndërgjegje kolektive, shumatorja e të gjitha mendjeve, njerëzore dhe jashtëtokësore, duke menduar sipas kësaj linje me frekuencë negative. Edhe pse nuk është e mundur për një person ose grup që të destabilizojë një sistem planetar vetëm nëpërmjet mendimit, ka një mundësi të sigurt (të paktën sipas këndvështrimit tim) për një ndërgjegje kolektive shumëpërmasore që ta bëjë një gjë të tillë.

Ashtu si gjithçka është krijuar prej mendimit dhe çdo çështje është në varësi të mendimit, të gjitha ngjarjet fizike janë rezultat i një mendimi apo mendimeve të shumëllojshme që merren me çështjen. Kështu është për gjithçka. Ajo që bëjnë shkencëtarët kur hetojnë “ligjet” e fizikës dhe problemet, është shtrimi i ekuacioneve matematikore të gatshme, të cilat përshkruajnë fuqinë dhe mundësinë e mendimit, për shumicën e të cilave ata janë kaq larg zgjidhjeve. Të gjitha këto ndodhi që sakatuan sistemin diellor, ndodhën brenda burgut të vibratorit (lëkundësit), të krijuar prej përfaqësuesve të Ndërgjegjes Luciferike. Kjo ndërgjegje manipuloi, përmes ndonjë forme jetësore, njerëzore ose JT-je, e cila operoi brenda linjës së vet të vibratorit. Ndërgjegjja Luciferike është një shembull i mendimit negativ ekstrem ose një seri modelesh mendimi dhe, dikush që ka pozicionet e veta brenda kësaj serie, mund të kapet prej saj dhe të kthehet në një mjet për dëshirat e veta. Është njëlloj me parimin e një radioje kur sintonizohet në një stacion të veçantë. Kur Ndërgjegjja Luciferike kyçet brenda ndërgjegjes së dikujt, ky, si pasojë, bëhet “Kontrolli i misionit” sipas udhëheqjes së tij. Nëse qëllimi ynë mbetet dashuria dhe pozitiviteti, ai nuk mund të na ndikojë dot direkt, sepse fushat tona të energjisë, mendja-emocionet-shpirti do të vibrojnë në një seri më të lartë se sa regjistri luciferik. Nuk krijohet rezonancë. “Emetimi” luciferik nuk kapet nga një ndërgjegje e “akorduar” drejt një frekuence të ndryshueshme, tamam si një radio marrëse, e cila vetëm kap stacionet me një gjerësi bande të përcaktuar në një moment të dhënë.

Mendoj se qytetërimi, të cilin ne e quajmë Atlantis ishte një tentativë - ajo që unë i quajta (te Rebelimi i robotit) “vullnetarët” dhe Sjellësit e agimit i quan Familja e dritës dhe Sistemet njerëzore - për të shkatërruar kështjellën e vibratorit, bllokimin e vibrimit. Këta vullnetarë ishin më së shumti nga rryma e ndërgjegjes më pozitive mbi Dimensionin e Katërt. Kishte një dergjje qeniesh të shumta në burg, në kuti, që synonin të ndryshonin vibrimin e Tokës dhe të shkatërronin frekuencën e kontrollit. Pati, për një periudhë kohe, një sukses të pjesshëm, por Atlantis u bë një vend shumë negativ nën ndikimin e rrymës luciferike dhe vuajti një përfundim të dhunshëm. Ne, brezat e sotëm, tashmë e kemi mundësinë ta bëjmë atë që s’mundën ta bënin dot atlantisët - të shkatërrojmë vibrimin bllokues dhe t’i lejojmë njerëzit të kthehen në mënyrë të përgjithshme dhe të veçantë, t’i rilidhim ata me mundësitë e plota që kemi. Kjo është një mundësi, të cilën jemi duke e kapur dhe jemi duke e bërë në paqe. Jo me forcë fizike, por me dashuri. Unë dua ta tregoj këtë histori sa më thjesht që të mundem, pa hyrë në imtësi të stërholluara. Prandaj do të përdor disa terma të thjeshtë për dy rryma të përgjithshme mendimi, të cilat duan ardhmëri të ndryshme të planetit Tokë. Gardianët e Burgut, siç i kam quajtur unë, është një emër simbolik për ndërgjegjen e Dimensionit të Katërt, i cili udhëheq planetin dhe prish kontaktin e njerëzimit, nëpërmjet vibrimit dhe gjenetikës, nga mundësia jonë e plotë dhe dituria e lartë. Unë nuk dua ta paraqes këtë në realitet si një gjë të thjeshtë, p.sh. “drita kundër errësirës”, “zoti kundër djallit”, sepse ne jemi të gjithë pjesë e së njëjtës tërësi, gjithsesi, të gjithë jemi aspekte të së njëjtës ndërgjegjeje të vetme, të cilën e quajmë Zot ose Krijues. Ne të gjithë kemi një polaritet pozitiv-negativ, të cilin kërkojmë ta balancojmë. Por në pika të veçanta, në evolucionin tonë, të gjithë kemi një pozicion të ndryshëm dhe janë modelet e këtij ndërveprimi mendimesh të ndryshme, pozitive dhe negative, që ngrenë praktikat të cilat shtyjnë evolucionin. Rryma tjetër e mendimit është përfaqësuar nga këto rryma entitetesh, si dhe nga ndërgjegjja, e cila kërkon të shkatërrojë kufizimet dhe mungesat e komunikimit, të imponuara mbi njerëzimin dhe Tokën, me qëllim që të ndryjnë lirinë e mendimit dhe aftësinë e tij. Unë do ta quaj këtë rrymë të ndërgjegjes vibrim të “dritës” ose “dashurisë”.

Një tjetër pikë që shfajëson përpjekjet për rrëmbimin e vibratorit është natyra e “ushqimit” dhe e ushqyerjes. Në këtë nivel fizik, trupat tanë kanë nevojë për ushqim fizik që të ekzistojnë më tutje. Por në të gjitha frekuencat e realitetit në mbretërinë jofizike të ndërgjegjes, ushqimi është energji e pastër. Një energji më e madhe mund të krijohet nëpërmjet një vibrimi të tillë, madje një energji më e madhe se sa ushqimi, nëse ju duket i gjetur krahasimi. Energjia që përthith dhe jep ndërgjegjja e Gardianit të Burgut-Luciferit, është një ndërgjegje negative. Po u përthith më tepër nga kjo, pasi ajo mund të jetë e krijuar, më tepër fuqi të tillë mund të japë. Dhe më shumë çekuilibrim, natyrisht. Emocionet si frika, faji dhe uria mundet, nëse nuk janë të balancuara prej emocioneve pozitive, të sjellin oferta të mëdha të energjisë negative. Një luftë sajon një banket. Ne prodhojmë gjithë kohës energji dhe fiziku i ndjeshëm mund ta ndiejë dhe shohë atë. Në fakt, ne të gjithë e kemi këtë mundësi, ndonëse shumica e njerëzve nuk mund ta kuptojnë këtë cilësi. Nëse njerëzit mund të jenë manipuluar për të qenë të mbushur gjithë frikë, faj dhe uri “kutia” e vibratorit në të cilën jetojmë, bëhet një linjë prodhimi e energjisë negative. Për Gardianët e Burgut, dreka është shërbyer! Është interesante se historitë e sotme rreth JT-ve negativë, të pranishëm më së shumti mbi Tokë, përfliten për gjallërinë e veçantë të tyre negative mbi emocionet njerëzore dhe kërkimin për të stimuluar ngjarjet dhe rrethanat, në të cilat do të krijohet më shumë energji ekstreme negative. Besoj se kjo është e saktë dhe është një shkak kyç se përse kjo ndërgjegje e JT-ve, Gardianëve të Burgut, ka punuar ndër mendjet njerëzore për të stimuluar tmerret e historisë së derisotme. Këto ngjarje nuk janë rezultat i një natyre “djallëzore” njerëzore. Ato janë krijuar nëpërmjet manipulimit të natyrës njerëzore dhe sensit të saj të realitetit. Gjithashtu, ka shumë gjasa që sakrificat e kafshëve dhe njerëzve për “zotat” (të cilat gëlojnë ndër histori dhe në kulturat e të gjithë botës), të jenë interpretuar për t’i shërbyer nevojës së JT-ve për një energji të tillë dhe ndoshta për disa pjesë të trupit të tyre fizik. Actekët e Amerikës Qendrore, të cilët sakrifikonin një numër të pallogaritshëm njerëzish për “zotat”, nuk janë i vetmi shembull për këtë. Fatmirësisht, shumë JT nuk janë të këtij mendimi ekstremisht negativ; një mori e qytetërimeve të JT-ve janë tek arritja e derisotme mbi bazën e një gjatësie të ndryshme vale rreth këtij planeti për të lehtësuar transformimin e shpirtit drejt lirisë që tani ka filluar. Ata janë këtu për të na ndihmuar.

Pas paraqitjes së frekuencës bllokuese, kur njerëzit “vdisnin” dhe ndërgjegjja e tyre e braktiste trupin fizik, shumica nuk shpëtonte më tepër se sa frekuencat e tyre fizike, të cilat janë të ndryra brenda burgut vibrator. Madje, kur nuk janë brenda trupave fizikë, ato vazhdojnë të mos jenë të lidhura me ndërgjegjen e tyre më të lartë, me unin e tyre më të lartë, siç e quajmë atë - ato thjesht ngelen të burgosura në Dimensionin e Tretë. Kështu filloi mishërimi dhe rimishërimi në trupat e Tokës, aq sa qeniet kërkonin të vazhdonin evolucionin e tyre brenda një burgu, të cilin as që mund ta kuptonin se ishte një burg. “Zoti”, i cili mbikëqyrte burgun, merrej me mend se ishte Zoti i vërtetë. Shumë njerëz u çekuilibruan dhe u kyçën në shembujt e mendimit e të pozicionit të sigurt, pasi ata ishin zgjedhur për t’u rimishëruar në të njëjtat situata, vende dhe raca. E ndërsa përsëritën arritjet e vjetra, jetë pas jete të Tokës, ata u bënë gjithnjë e më tepër të çekuilibruar. Të tjerët, të cilët kuptonin më shumë, përdorën mishërimin e tyre si një mjet për grumbullimin e përvojës dhe evoluimin. 
Ndërgjegjja jonë është një seri e ndërlidhjes së fushave të energjisë magnetike dhe një hapje apo kuptim më i madh i mendjes, një vibrim më i shpejtë i këtyre fushave të energjisë. Pasi u mbyll dera e burgut, të kapurit peng brenda tij ishin shkurajuar dhe manipuluar për t’i kyçur mendjet e tyre dhe natyrisht që kështu vazhdon edhe sot. Gjithçka që mund të bëjnë JT-të pozitivë është që të na japin mundësinë për të hapur mendjet tona dhe për të ngritur vibrimin e vetvetes, gjë e cila lidhet me vetë pafundësinë tonë. Kjo është ajo çka ata po kërkojnë të bëjnë me dukurinë e shembullit të të korrave.
Kjo është tepër e thjeshtë. Pjesa pozitive e Dimensionit të Katërt (dhe më lart) të JT-ve është rrekur që të hapë mendjet dhe zemrat tona, ndërsa ajo negative po djersin t’i mbajë të mbyllura. Mendjet tona nuk mund të hapen prej JT-ve, sapo ata të preknin lëndinën e Shtëpisë së Bardhë. Kjo nuk mund të siguronte hapjen e mendjes njerëzore kolektive; kjo do ta godiste atë! Vështroni panikun masiv më 1938-n, kur Orson Ëelles paraqiti shfaqjen e tij në radion Lufta e botëve, e cila synonte të ishte një transmetim i gjallë rreth një zbarkimi të JT-ve. Mendja është si një muskul; nëse e përdorni atë pak më shumë, ajo punon më mirë dhe nxë më tepër. Kështu, duhet të marrim të dhënat, të cilat zgjerojnë ndërgjegjen tonë për të kuptuar dhe zgjeruar kujtesën, me qëllim që ta mbajmë atë në një nivel më të thellë të ndërgjegjes sonë. Jashtëtokësorët negativë, në të kundërt, dëshirojnë ta mbajnë larg nesh ndonjë informacion, i cili do të na nxiste shpirtërisht dhe mendërisht.

Një pakicë njerëzish gjatë historisë kanë qenë në gjendje ta hapin dhe ta përdorin ndërgjegjen e tyre drejt ndonjë çështjeje, kur e kanë ngritur normën e vibratorit përtej vibrimit të burgut dhe më pas janë grupuar plotësisht, duke u prehur në vetvete dhe me gjithësinë. Ky proces është quajtur “ngritje” - dalje jashtë burgut - dhe tregon në vetvete me fjalë atribuimin tek Y’shua dhe figura të ngjashme gjatë historisë; “Unë dhe ati im jemi një”. Në librat e historisë gjejmë disa nga këta njerëz. Ata ishin në gjendje të ngrinin ndërgjegjen e tyre kur mishëroheshin, për t’u lidhur me frekuenca jashtë burgut dhe kështu të kuptonin natyrën e gjendjes së vështirë, në të cilën ndodhej njerëzimi. Ata qeshnin edhe pse ishin të dënuar, sepse ishin duke folur me njohurinë që vinte nga nivele jashtë lëkundjes bllokuese, ndërsa shumica e njerëzve, të cilëve u drejtoheshin, kuptonin vetëm botën që njihnin dhe shikonin rreth e rrotull tyre. Ata nuk mund të kuptonin ndonjë gjë tjetër.
Po i kthehemi temës qendrore të këtij libri: krijimi i realitetit vetjak. Ndërgjegjja e Gardianit të Burgut di gjithçka rreth këtij procesi. Realiteti ynë fizik është krijesë e mendimeve që zotërojmë ne mbi to, në të shkuarën dhe sot. Këto krijojnë një model përbrenda nesh, i cili pastaj merr formën e një kapsule, atmosfere. Kjo ndjell te ne një realitet fizik sipas termave njerëzorë, vendeve dhe ngjarjeve, të cilat saktësisht pasqyrojnë qëllimin tonë të brendshëm, ashtu si e shohim atë në vetvete. Çelësi i këtij realiteti është mendimi. Nëse keni mundësi të manipuloni mendimet e dikujt dhe vetë pamjen, ju po krijoni realitetin e këtij personi dhe si rezultat, përvojën e tij fizike. Për më tepër, njerëzit do të kalonin mbi fëmijët e tyre hartën e pikëpamjeve të tyre dhe besimet, kaq të manipuluara - shpesh nisur nga qëllimet më të mira - në mënyrë që fëmijët të shohin veten dhe mundësitë e tyre. Kjo ndikon arsyetimin e vetë fëmijës dhe krijon realitetin fizik korrespondues.

Me pak fjalë, në një moment ju manipuloni mendimet e një brezi, çka e bën më të lehtë mashtrimin tuaj të dëshiruar për brezat e ardhshëm, sepse ju programoni prindërit dhe “udhëheqësit”, të cilët nuk e dinë se po punojnë sipas dëshirave tuaja. Ju do të shihni gjatë historisë së zbuluar në këtë libër, se si krijimi i manipulimit botëror është manipulimi i mendjes individuale njerëzore dhe i këndvështrimit të saj në vetvete dhe të botës. Konspiracioni botëror (me vetëdijen e Gardianit të Burgut në majë të piramidës) është një konspiracion për të manipuluar kuptimin e vetë racës njerëzore dhe, duke vepruar kështu, krijimin e realitetit të saj fizik. Siç thashë, viktimizimi i mendimit krijon viktimizimin e realitetit. Sot kemi një realitet që pluskon, me njerëz të shkurajuar e që mendojnë në vetvete si viktima, sepse tashmë ata ashtu janë.
Çka ka ndodhur gjatë kësaj kohe të burgut botëror, është një pasqyrim i asaj që ka ndodhur me mendjen kolektive njerëzore. Ne e kemi përthithur këtë përvojë në mënyrë kolektive drejt vetes. Ne e krijuam këtë realitet ashtu si gruaja krijon brumin, pa arsyetimin për t’u tërhequr drejt vetëdashurisë dhe vetëvlerësimit të nënvetëdijshëm, që tërheq tek ajo dënimin, të cilin ajo është e bindur se e meriton. Gruaja në këtë nivel mendor do të manifestojë kuptimin e saj të vetvetes prej tërheqjes magnetike të fushës së energjisë së një mashkulli, i cili dëshiron të ndëshkojë një më shumë. Në të njëjtën mënyrë, mungesa e brendshme e mendjes njerëzore për vetëdashurinë dhe vetëvlerësimin tërhoqi Gardianin e Burgut, Ndërgjegjen Luciferike, të bëjë të njëjtën gjë. Nëse këtu kishte një çekuilibrim brenda mendjes njerëzore kolektive, e cila lidhte këtë përvojë përmes së cilës kishim ecur, ne nuk do ta kishim krijuar këtë përvojë. Problemi dhe zgjidhja fillojnë dhe mbarojnë me veten. Nëse të gjithë ne e gjejmë dashurinë për veten, e cila do të jetë rezultati që ne e krijojmë veç e veç, ky do të ishte edhe realiteti që do të krijonte mendja jonë kolektive. Kur të arrijmë ta bëjmë këtë, Ndërgjegjja Luciferike nuk do të na ndikojë dot gjatë, sepse nuk do të na tërheqin praktikat që do të ofrojë.
Kur e shohim pamjen nga nivele më të larta të të kuptuarit, Ndërgjegjja Luciferike, e tmerruar, ashtu siç gjendet fizikisht “këtu dhe tani”, do të shohë një përvojë që e krijojmë si pasqyrë për t’u përballur me çekuilibrimin brenda mendjes njerëzore dhe, duke e bërë këtë, ndryshojmë pozicionin tonë. Nëse e shohim në këtë mënyrë, kjo do krijonte një përvojë pozitive, të paktën në rezultat.

----------


## baaroar

*Kapitulli 2

Lindja e Vëllazërisë*

Mënyra më efikase për ta kyçur mendjen njerëzore dhe për t’i manipuluar arsyetimin është programimi i disa dogmave. Një dogmë do ta mbrojë me furi veten nga një informim tjetër dhe do të prapësojë ndonjë informacion tjetër, i cili kundërshton këndvështrimin e saj të ngushtë dhe të shtangët. Dogmat e bëjnë arsyetimin e personit të sigurt dhe janë mënyra të mbajtjes së fuqisë. Njerëzimi synon të kacavirret ndaj të dyjave këtyre, derisa fyejt e këmbëve t’i bëhen si gëlqere nga shtrëngimi.
Dogmat janë në forma të pafundme dhe kur ju, nga ana tjetër, mund të bindni njerëz të tjerë për t’i shtyrë drejt kundërshtimit të dogmave, manipulimi i konfliktit përmes “përça dhe sundo”, bëhet i lehtë. Kjo që po ndodh sot në mënyrë të ngjashme, në fakt, është edhe më shumë se kaq, ka ndodhur gjatë periudhës së burgut të lëkundësit (vibratorit). Për manipulatorin, Judaizmi është njëlloj i vlefshëm si Kristianizmi dhe Islami; “e majta” në politikë është njëlloj e rëndësishme si “e djathta” politike. Keni nevojë për dy dogma që t’i kundërvini ato ndaj njëra-tjetrës. Dogmat më me rezultat gjatë mijëra vjetëve kanë qenë besimet. Një brez kapet pas një këndvështrimi të ngushtë të jetës (një feje) dhe e imponon atë ndaj fëmijëve të tij, të cilët pastaj bëjnë po të njëjtën gjë me fëmijët e tyre dhe kjo vazhdon kështu dora-dorës drejt botës moderne. Dogmat politike dhe fetare, që të gjitha, janë frymëzuar prej elementëve negativë nga Dimensioni i Katërt.

Armët udhëheqëse të përdorura prej besimeve janë ato të emocioneve kanceroze: frika dhe të qenit fajtor. Këto janë përdorur për të shtypur mendjen njerëzore dhe për të shkatërruar sensin e saj të vetëvlerësimit, duke krijuar kështu një realitet fizik për t’u përplasur. Besimet fetare janë manifestimi i të njëjtit model mendimi, por nën emra të ndryshëm, model mendimi i quajtur kontroll. Madje origjinat e miteve, historive dhe ceremonive të tyre janë të njëjta, sepse të gjitha e kanë fillesën nga i njëjti burim.

Në fund të Atlantidës, grupe njerëzish filluan të shpëtojnë nga toka e tyre që po përmbytej gjithnjë e më tepër. Disa i shpëtuan burgut, ndërsa për të tjerë fuqia e vibratorit ishte ende e lartë dhe ata nuk mund të shpëtonin prej saj; të tjerë u kapën në kurth rastësisht ose me plan. Ndërsa Atlantisi u shkërmoq, disa u vendosën në zonat që i njohim sot si Egjipt dhe Lindja e Mesme, Amerika Qendrore apo Shtetet e Bashkuara. Ata që i shpëtuan kataklizmës që i ndoqi, ua trashëguan fëmijëve historitë e tyre, në mite dhe tregime. Kjo është një përgjigje e pranueshme për misterin e konstatuar kur u “zbulua” Amerika prej evropianëve në shekujt e pesëmbëdhjetë dhe të gjashtëmbëdhjetë, kur këta të fundit gjetën shumë kultura dhe besime te banorët vendës, që dukshëm ishin të ngjashme (ndonjëherë të njëjta) me ato të “Botës së Vjetër” të Evropës dhe Lindjes së Mesme. Të dyja ishin të ndikuara nga njohuritë e marra prej atlantidasve të shpëtuar, ndonëse mendoj se një arsye tjetër lidhet me aktivitetin jashtëtokësor në të gjithë botën. Në periudhën pas Atlantidës, unë besoj se shfaqjet e JT-ve si ndërgjegje e Gardianit të Burgut vazhduan nëpërmjet zbarkimit në Tokë, duke vepruar ndaj njerëzve e duke iu sajuar grupeve të ndryshme të tyre të njëjtat histori bazë të manipuluara.
Disa atlantidas shpëtuan duke lundruar në Perëndim, në drejtim të Amerikave, disa shkuan në Lindje në drejtim të Evropës dhe Afrikës së Veriut. Ka mundësi që historia biblike e Noes dhe e arkës së tij të lidhet me këtë periudhë, ndonëse kjo mund të përfshinte një tjetër përmbytje disa mijëra vjet më vonë. Pas disa mijëvjeçarëve, njohuritë e atlantistëve dhe JT-ve transmetoheshin gjithnjë e më vakët nëpërmjet brezave pasardhës dhe ndërkohë kishte humbur qartësia fillestare në përsëritjen e komunikimit. Njohja bëhej edhe një mjet për kontroll, gjë që, sipas rastit, bëhej e ndryshueshme në përshtatje me sundimtarët e ndryshëm në një kohë të caktuar. Për këtë arsye mund të gjenden ende elemente me bazë nga kjo njohje në të gjitha fetë. Bërthama fillestare e njohjes është dobësuar dhe devijuar në drejtime të panumërta, duke u manifestuar, gjithsesi, në besime të tilla si kristianizmi, islami, judaizmi, paganizmi, hinduizmi etj. Të gjitha këto i kanë ruajtur temat e njohjes së trashëguar te disa zgjatime, ndërsa shkatërrimi i kuptimit të vërtetë të saj është stisur me dogmë, besim të ndërtuar nga fakti i të qenit i manipuluar. Për ironi, paganizmi ka mbetur më gjatë si njohje fillestare në krahasim me besimet (siç është kristianizmi), të cilat e kanë shpallur atë si “djall”. Gardiani i Burgut të Dimensionit të Katërt dëshiron të na parandalojë njohjen e vetvetes dhe zgjidhjen e çështjeve: kush jemi ne, si jemi burgosur dhe si mund të dalim jashtë këtij burgu? Mbajtja në pështjellim, përçarja në fraksione, fe dhe gjuhë kombëtare, kjo ka qenë pjesë e strategjisë së Gardianit të Burgut. Nëse lexoni historinë e Kullës së Babelit, ju mund ta shihni këtë të përshkruar simbolikisht:

“Në fillim, të gjithë popujt e botës kishin vetëm një gjuhë dhe përdornin të njëjtat fjalë. Ndërsa u endën rreth Lindjes, ata arritën në një fushë në Babiloni dhe u vendosën aty. Ata i thanë njëri-tjetrit:“Ec! Të bëjmë tulla dhe t’i pjekim mirë ato”. Kështu ata i siguruan tullat, - për të ndërtuar me to, si dhe llaçin për t’i mbajtur ato të lidhura. Ata thanë:“Tani le të ndërtojmë një qytet me një kullë që të zgjatet në qiell, kështu që të mund ta ngremë me të lavdinë e emrit tonë dhe të mos jemi të hapërdarë në të gjithë Tokën”.

“Pastaj Zoti (JT-të) erdhi poshtë të shihte qytetin dhe kullën, të cilën e patën ndërtuar njerëzit dhe ai tha: ‘Tani këta janë një popull dhe flasin një gjuhë: ky është vetëm fillimi i asaj që duan të bëjnë. Së shpejti ata do të jenë në gjendje të bëjnë gjithçka që do të duan! Le të zbresim te ta dhe ta bëjmë gjuhën e tyre të përzierë, kështu që ata s’do të mund të kuptohen me njëri-tjetrin” Kështu, Lordi i shpërndau ata mbi të gjithë globin dhe ata u ndalën së ndërtuari qytetin. Qyteti ishte quajtur Babilon, sepse këtu Lordi përzjeu gjuhën e të gjithë njerëzve dhe që këtu ai i shpërndau ata mbi të gjithë Tokën”.

Zanafilla, 11:1-9

Unë besoj se Kristianizmi i shikon këta njerëz nën një dritë të fortë negative, kur në të vërtetë kishte një tjetër mënyrë për ta kryer këtë. Ata ishin rebeluar kundër kontrollit. Pas Atlantidës, të tjera qytetërime filluan të lindin nga rimishërimi i vetëdijes së atlantistëve. Dija që ata kaluan ndër breza dhe ndërhyrja e JT-ve ishin edhe pozitive, edhe negative. Ishte qytetërimi sumer në Mesopotami (Iraku i sotëm), i cili u zhvillua përgjatë lumenjve Tigër dhe Eufrat. Besohet se sumerët e kanë origjinën rreth 6 000 vjet para Krishtit, ndonëse shifra të tilla mund të shihen thjesht si një llogaritje e përafërt. Këta më vonë do të bëheshin pjesë e Perandorisë Babilonase, e cila ndikoi mjaft në besimet e judaizmit dhe përmes kësaj, Kristianizmit, ashtu siç bëri dhe me qytetërimin egjiptian. Historinë e detajuar të të gjitha këtyre mund ta lexoni te Rebelimi i robotit. 
Gjatë një takimi me dikë që punonte “brenda” qeverisë dhe agjencive të sigurisë në MB (Mbretërinë e Bashkuar), ai më tregoi një histori që lidhej njëkohësisht edhe me sumerët, edhe me temat e një pushtimi jashtëtokësor. Ai më tha se më 1960-n, agjencitë e inteligjencës britanike formuluan një raport sekret të detajuar, i cili pretendonte për shenja të JT-ve. Kjo përfshinte intervistimin e 1 800 njerëzve në Evropë dhe Skandinavi, të cilët pretendonin të kishin parë një UFO, një jashtëtokësor ose kishin pasur kontakt me qenie të një bote tjetër. Në të njëjtën kohë, ai theksoi se vëzhgime të ngjashme ishin përpiluar në ShBA, BS, Australi dhe Japoni. Përfundimisht, ata i bashkuan arritjet e tyre dhe kjo bëri të mundur që numri i të intervistuarve nga e gjithë bota të arrinte në mbi 62 000 njerëz. Së pari, një pjesë e madhe e historive të treguara ishin pozitive, komunikime me dashamirësi me raca të ndryshme të JT-ve. Kjo ka shumë ndryshim nga historitë me “të huajt-djaj” që shohim në media. Së dyti, rreth 75% e këtyre të intervistuarve nga e gjithë bota, thanë qartësisht të njëjtën histori bazë. Ata treguan se jashtëtokësorët u kishin thënë atyre se si një planet i quajtur Melçedek, kishte ekzistuar në sistemin tonë diellor, por melçedekasve u ishte mrrolur shpirti për zotërim të botës materiale, ndaj ata e shkatërruan ambientin e planetit. Në fund, ai shpërtheu nga prodhimet e shumta të mjeteve nukleare gjatë testeve dhe konflikteve të ndodhura në të, duke dhënë kështu vetë ata një ndihmesë për një shkatërrim copë e çikë. Dëshmitarëve u ishte thënë se brezi i asteroidit nuk ishte gjë tjetër veçse copëzat e Melçedekut.

Sipas historive të të kontaktuarve që po shqyrtojmë, rreth 5 000 nga “elita” e melçedekasve shpëtuan dhe zbritën në Tokë, në vendin që ne e njohim si Sumeri, tani Irak. Raca e melçedekasve ishte përshkruar si… mos u çudisni… me flokë të verdha dhe sy bojëqielli, të përshkruar nga Hitleri si “arianë”, “racë padroni”. Këta ishin zotat e përshkruar në pllakat sumere, vazhdon kjo histori dhe me kalimin e kohës ata i përdorën njohuritë e përparuara të gjenetikës për të krijuar një racë të re të njerëzimit mbi Tokë, racën e bardhë që ne shohim sot. Kjo ishte simbolizuar prej historisë së Adamit dhe Evës dhe ndalesa e tyre për të mos ngrënë nga pema e dijes, simbolikisht ishte plani për ta mbajtur racën e Tokës injorante, në lidhje me çka ata ishin në të vërtetë. Si pasojë, një racë skllevërish ishte krijuar dhe kjo ka vazhduar deri në ditët e sotme. Të kontaktuarit thanë se ishin melçedekasit ata që më pas u bënë të njohur si Elohim në tekstet biblike. Unë mendoj se kjo forcë e Dimensionit të Katërt është e njohur me disa emra. Njerëzit e parë të Tokës ishin të zinj, të kuq dhe popullsi vendëse të botës në Afrikë, Amerika, Azi dhe Australi - nuk kishte racë të bardhë, kishin thënë të kontaktuarit.

Kishte pasur dy rryma të “pushtuesve” melçedekas. Ata që ishin kryqëzuar me njëri-tjetrin, duke i mbajtur kështu flokët biondë, sytë blu e “gjenetikisht të pastër”. Këta, kishin thënë bashkëbiseduesit JT, ende jetonin mbi Tokë, ndonëse jashtë sfondit të vështrimit. Të tjerët ishin kryqëzuar me racat e tyre të reja të krijuara në Tokë, por përsëri ata kërkonin dhe, ende e synojnë këtë, që ta mbajnë nivelin e tyre gjenetik të pastër, sa më shumë që të jetë e mundur, prej ndërkëmbimit brenda racës ose brenda një rrethi të ngushtë, rreth një mjedisi të ngjashëm gjenetikisht. U ishte thënë se ishte kjo rrymë gjenetike, e cila përgatiti trullosjen në familjet e “Iluminatit”, të cilat manipuluan kursin e historisë njerëzore qysh nga koha e Sumerisë. Manipulimi e drejtoi këtë planet gjatë asaj rruge shkatërruese, të cilën e eksperimentoi Melçedeku. Përsëri, sipas shumicës së tronditur të të 62 000 të intervistuarve, u theksua se janë, gjithashtu, pesë raca të tjera jashtëtokësore, të cilat po punojnë sot me Tokën për t’i ndihmuar njerëzit ta shkatërrojnë burgun mendor dhe ta largojnë manipulimin melçedekan. Një nga këto raca, që është përshkruar si rreth njëmbëdhjetë këmbë e gjatë, ndoshta janë “gjigantët” e legjendave të vjetra? Ata kanë nyje legeni të dyfishtë, ballë shumë të gjerë, sy blu, një boshllëk të vogël në faqe, çka mund ta quanim më tepër si gojë, dhe një hap shumë të madh. Supozoni gjithçka që doni, por kjo mund... mund... të jetë një shprehje tjetër e qenieve të Dimensionit të Katërt, të cilat po veprojnë në frekuencën tonë.

Është qartësisht e vërtetë se Sumeria ishte origjina e shumë gjërave, të cilat formësuan kulturën njerëzore dhe ekzistencën. Besimi kristian në Birin e Perëndisë dhe në Qengjin e Zotit që flijohet për faljen e mëkateve tona, mund të gjendet në Sumeri, Babiloni dhe Egjipt. Ideja e një qengji të flijuar për të falur mëkatet e njerëzimit e ka fillesën nga besimi sumer se, nëse, në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës, ju sakrifikoni një qengj në altar, kjo do t’i largonte mëkatet e njerëzve të përfshirë në ritual. Ndërsa po shkruaja këtë libër, pashë një tablo në një revistë të ditëve tona të një çifuti ortodoks, me një pulë të valëzuar rreth kokës së një vajze të re, me besimin se pula do të përthithë “mëkatet” e saj. Nënat virgjëresha të siluetave të “shpëtimtarit” gëlojnë me bollëk gjatë botës së lashtë dhe, në fakt, mund të gjenden në besimet e popujve vendës të Amerikës Qendrore, Jugore dhe Veriore. Historia e Biblës së kopshtit të Edenit është pasqyruar nga historitë shumë më të hershme sumere, të kopshtit Edinnu dhe, madje, ideja e Sabbath-it (shabatit - të shtunës), mund të gjendet në ditën e pushimit të sumerëve, Sabattu. Popullsitë çifute (jeëish-xhuish) ishin mbajtur robër në Babiloni dhe kur u liruan prej persianëve, morën me vete në Palestinë disa nga historitë dhe besimet e babilonasve. Kështu shpjegohet gjetja e këtyre fabulave në Testamentin e Vjetër të Biblës dhe në Testamentin e Ri. Besimet e sotme janë një riciklim i besimeve të lashta dhe historive simbolike, të cilat janë përforcuar në këtë drejtim dhe janë gërshetuar nën drejtimin e ndërgjegjes së Gardianit të Burgut, ndërsa kuptimi fillestar ka humbur nën lumin e mitit dhe sajimit. Kështu që, sa herë shqyrtoni zanafillën e historive bazë të feve, do të gjeni të njëjtat tema bazë me emra të ndryshëm mbi heronjtë e pretenduar dhe shejtanët. Për variantin e krishterë të Jezusit shiko gjithashtu Bel-in (Sumeri), Dionisin (Greqi), Mithran (Persi dhe Romë), Osirisin (Egjipt), Quetzalcoatl-in (Amerika Qendrore dhe Jugore), Krishna (Indi) dhe kështu me radhë. Në këtë mënyrë, dija shpirtërore prej së cilës rrjedhin fillesat e feve ka një shtrirje të gjatë dhe është shkatërruar në arenën e publikut. Ky proces ka qenë thelbësor për kontrollin e racës njerëzore. Ju e merrni informacionin jashtë arenës së publikut dhe e kaloni atë në mënyrë të fshehtë vetëm me ata që ndajnë me ju të njëjtat ambicie.
Themeli i manipulimit të botës ka qenë gjithmonë kontrolli i njohurive. Ndërsa fetë u përdorën për frikë, fajësim dhe për të shitur me imponim te njeriu një mënyrë dëshpërimisht të pashpresë të jetës së tyre, një rrjet i fshehtë u përsos për të pasuar më shumë dijen e përparuar në drejtim të një pakice të privilegjuar. Madje, brenda këtij burgu lëkundës, është dija që vazhdon të mbetet e fshehtë ndaj shumicës së njerëzve.

Brenda kornizës, nga lart poshtë, janë këto dicitura:

Piramida e vëllazërisë

Ndërgjegjja e Gardianit të Burgut (Dimensioni i Katërt)

Djathtas: Shoqëritë sekrete si Frimasonët, Kalorësit e Maltës etj., duken si organizata të ndryshme. Por të gjitha janë të lidhura me Elitën Botërore, çka i bën ato shoqëri sekrete në shumë organizata, të cilat punojnë për një qëllim të përbashkët. Më së paku, 95% e anëtarëve të këtyre shoqërive nuk e kuptojnë se ku bëjnë pjesë.

(Djathtas piramidës)Nivelet e njohjes dhe të dijes

Shoqëritë sekrete.


Kjo nuk mund të krahasohet me dijen e mundshme jashtë burgut, por kjo dije ka përparuar këtu, krahasuar me atë çka njerëzimi në përgjithësi është lejuar të njohë. Nëse doni të manipuloni njerëzit, është thelbësore që të zotëroni njohuri, të cilat ata nuk i kanë. Një nga rregullat e para të kontrollit dhe manipulimit është “Mos i lërë viktimat e tua të dinë ato që di ti”. Unë do ta quaj këtë njohje të “fshehtë” ndrydhëse, “njohja ezoterike”. Përcaktimi me fjalor i fjalës ezoterik është: “të kuptuarit e një doktrine filozofike vetëm prej nismëtarëve, i pakuptueshëm në përgjithësi; private, e fshehtë”. Përmbledhja është më se e përsosur. Kjo dije është ruajtur nga masa e njerëzve për arsyet e manipulimit dhe kontrollit. Në këtë mënyrë dija është bërë, në fakt, “private dhe e fshehtë”.

Megjithatë, ekziston një dalje nga gjumi, çka do t’i bëjë këto dituri të mundshme që të zotërohen nga të gjithë ata që dëshirojnë të dëgjojnë dhe fshehtësia për ta mbajtur njerëzimin në një errësirë shpirtërore do të shkërmoqet dhe do të dështojë. Madje, tashmë kjo është duke ndodhur. Çelësi i këtij procesi është zbulimi i natyrës së mashtrimit dhe i arsyes se përse është kryer krimi. Mjeti me anë të të cilit është ruajtur dija prej arenës së publikut ka qenë sistemi i dijeve të përdorura prej shkollave të mistereve të lashta dhe rrjetit të tanishëm të shoqërisë së shkëlqyer sekrete në të gjithë botën, të cilin unë e quaj Vëllazëria. Çdo niveli më të lartë të njohurisë i është dhënë më tepër dije se atyre më poshtë. Kjo ndërton një strukturë piramidale, me një numër të vogël që arrijnë në majë të niveleve të njohurive të përtejme, shumë më përtej shumicës që qëndrojnë në shkallët e mëposhtme (shih figurën 3). Kjo e bën të lehtë manipulimin e tyre prej kësaj pakice. Përmbajtja e kësaj njohjeje ezoterike lidhet me një kuptim të ligjeve dhe mundësisë së krijimit, të cilat janë larg përparimit të shkencës sonë, gjë të cilën ne jemi lejuar ta shohim në arenën e publikut dhe në njohjen e psikikës njerëzore, natyrës së saj, gjë që lidhet me faktin e programimit dhe kontrollimit ndaj nesh.
Hermetizimi i një njohjeje të tillë nuk është bërë gjithmonë për arsye negative. Kur kristianizmi imponoi keqqeverisjen e vet dhe dogmën manipuluese për shumicën e botës së njohur atëherë, ishte vetëvrasje të flisje në publik për këto alternativa të besimeve shpirtërore. Nuk është çudi, pra, që ata të vepronin në fshehtësi ose të fshehur brenda legjendave dhe historive simbolike. Të falënderojmë mirësinë që ata ishin! Por dija është neutrale. Kjo varet nëse e përdorni në mënyrë negative apo pozitive. Njohja shpirtërore mund të përdoret ose abuzohet dhe kështu mundet që trashëgimia e fshehtë në shkollat e shoqërive dhe mistereve, të cilat janë pjesërisht në nivelet e tyre më të larta, të njohë realitetet shpirtërore të refuzuara te shumica e njerëzve. Me të njëjtën mënyrë, sipas së cilës niveli më i lartë i njohjes brenda shoqërive sekrete sigurohet të dijë më shumë se sa ata që janë poshtë tyre, kështu edhe Gardianët e Burgut të Dimensionit të Katërt sigurohen se ata dinë shumë më tepër se sa mjetet e tyre të njëtrajtshme njerëzore në majë të piramidës botërore të manipulimit. Sot, në nivelet më të larta, ky rrjet i shoqërive të fshehta si dhe dija që ata kanë trashëguar, besoj se është përdorur thuajse për qëllime tërësisht negative, nën drejtimin e bërthamës së vet kontrolluese më të lartë: Elitës Botërore ose thjesht Elitës. Anëtarët e kësaj elite janë ose personifikime të urdhëruara nga Gardianët e Burgut të Dimensionit të Katërt, ose mendjet e tyre janë të kontrolluara prej tyre. Synimi i Vëllazërisë dhe kontrollorëve të saj ndërpërmasorë ka qenë përqendrimi i fuqisë në duart e një pakice. Ky proces ka përparuar shumë dhe po ndodh në shkallë botërore falë teknologjisë moderne. Plani i lojës është i njohur si Vepra e mrekullueshme e epokave ose si Rendi i Ri Botëror që kërkon të paraqesë një qeveri botërore, ndaj së cilës të gjitha kombet duhet të jenë koloni; një bankë qendrore botërore dhe një monedhë; një ushtri botërore; një popullsi me mikroçipe të lidhur me një kompjuter botëror. Ajo që po ndodh sot, është kulmi i manipulimit, i cili kishte lindur prej mijëra vjetësh.

Ideja e kalimit të dijes përmes një sërë njohurish të fshehta shkon mbrapa, më së paku, tek Atlantida, ndoshta edhe shumë më larg tyre. Një temë e zakonshme e informacionit të kanalizuar është dëshmia se ka pasur një lloj tempulli në Atlantis, anëtarësimi në të cilin konsiderohej të ishte i besueshëm për shkak se jepeshin njohuri, të cilat për shumicën e popullsisë ishin të pamundura. Kur filluan të lindin qytetërimet pasatlantis, këto pjesë të shoqërisë vazhduan të zotëronin njohuri në nivele të ndryshme të dijes. Midis këtyre organizatave ishin Shkollat e Mistereve të Babilonisë, Egjiptit dhe Greqisë, të cilat e mbrojtën dijen e tyre me mjaft fshehtësi; dhunimi më i vogël i përbetimit të fshehtësisë ishte i dënueshëm me vdekje. Nga kjo bazë vjen rrjeti i sotëm i shoqërisë masive sekrete. Këto shkolla misterioze të njohjes ishin frymëzuar prej elementëve negativë të Dimensionit të Katërt dhe kanë qenë të mbikëqyrura prej tyre përmes vetëdijes së njohurive dhe kompetencës më të lartë, qysh atëherë. Në studimin e tij Fragmente të një besimi të harruar, profesori G. R. S. Mead thekson:

“Një traditë e vazhdueshme në lidhje me të gjitha institucionet e Mistereve të Mëdha ishte se disa nga themeluesit e tyre ishin prezantuesit e të gjitha arteve të qytetërimit; ata ose ishin vetë Zoti, ose ishin të udhëzuar prej zotave - përmbledhtas, ata ishin burra me dije tepër të gjera në krahasim me ata që do të vinin pas tyre; ata ishin mësuesit e racave foshnjore…
Është thënë se këta mësues të hershëm të njerëzimit, të cilët themeluan institucionet e misterit si mënyrat më të përsosura të dhënies së udhëzimeve ndaj njerëzimit foshnje në gjërat më të larta, ishin shpirtra që i përkisnin një njerëzimi më sipëror nga zhvillimi se sa ky i yni… Në kohët më të hershme, sipas kësaj pikëpamjeje, të fshehtat ishin drejtuar nga ata që kishin pasur një dije të natyrës së të fuqishmëve, e cila ishte përvetësuar nga njerëzimi i mëparshëm më i përsosur, jo me domosdo i lindur në Tokë dhe, me mrekullitë që tregohen për ta, askush nga njerëzit tanë nuk do të mund ta riprodhonte në vetvete”.

Kjo strukturë dijeje ishte ose negative, nga fillimi i ambicioneve të veta për njerëzimin, ose kishte marrë pushtetin prej kësaj ndërgjegjeje. Mendoj se Vëllazëria e lartë me influencë e Egjiptit ka qenë e mbizotëruar prej manipulimit negativ, më së paku qysh nga mbretërimi i faraonit Akhenaten, i cili vdiq rreth vitit 1362 përpara Krishtit. Ai e lëvizi oborrin mbretëror drejt një qyteti të ri në Egjiptin e Mesëm, të quajtur El-Amarna dhe këtu ndërtoi një tempull vëllazërie për dijet ezoterike. Kur ai vdiq, pasardhësi i tij e lëvizi oborrin mbretëror mbrapa, në drejtim të Tebës, në veri, por Vëllazëria qëndroi në El-Amarna dhe u nda nga shteti. Gjatë shekujve pasardhës, lindën të tjera mjete për komunikimin e njohurive. Disa, si katharët, në shekujt e dymbëdhjetë dhe të trembëdhjetë, u shkatërruan nga Kisha Katolike në mënyrën më të tmerrshme pas shtrirjes së ndikimit të tyre rreth e rrotull një zone të gjerë që fillonte nga baza e tyre në Francën Jugore. Ndaj Kalorësve të Tempullit (Kalorësit Templarë), të cilët u shquan në të njëjtën periudhë me katharët, ishte lëshuar, njëlloj për nga ashpërsia, “drejtësia” papale. Por templarët kaluan në një organizatë të fshehtë dhe ndikimi i tyre ka vazhduar deri në ditët e sotme, edhe në zotërimet e tyre, edhe brenda shoqërive të tjera të fshehta, të cilat janë, para së gjithash, pjesë e së njëjtës organizate të përgjithshme. Kjo periudhë e katharëve dhe kryqtarëve hodhi farën e shumë degëzimeve të Vëllazërisë, e cila vazhdoi të influenconte ngjarjet e rëndësishme - shoqëritë e fshehta si Kalorësit e Urdhrit të Spitalorëve të Shën Xhonit, e njohur sot si Kalorësit e Maltës. Asnjë nga këto nuk ishte thjesht një dukuri e botës kristiane dhe çifute. Shoqëri të fshehta, të ngjashme, ishin krijuar brenda të gjitha kulturave dhe Lozha e Madhe e Vëllazërisë Arabe në Kajro do të bëhej një manipulatore e madhe e ngjarjeve.

Synimi i kësaj strukture negative të Vëllazërisë ishte të bindnin masat e njerëzve që të besonin ndonjë gjepur të vjetër, ndërsa manipulatorët ta mbanin për vete dijen e natyrës së jetës e krijimit dhe ta shfrytëzonin fuqinë e mendjes, fushat e energjisë së Tokës, rrjetin botëror të energjisë (rrjetin e linjave të energjisë të njohura prej kulturave të ndryshme si linjat ley, meridianët dhe linjat e dragoit). Madje dijet e privilegjuara nuk mbetën thjesht si informacion gjatë shekujve. Gjatë ditëve të sotme ato funksionojnë në një variant të ndërthurur të njohurive, megjithëse në pararojë, në kuptimin e ligjeve universale në krahasim me çka do ta gjeni në besimet fetare dhe në strukturën e shkencave, të cilat shtrati i ynë ka dashur t’i pranojë. Keqkuptimi më i madh i Vëllazërisë negative lidhet me fuqinë e dashurisë. Ndërgjegjja e Gardianit të Burgut, e cila kontrollon mendjet e atyre të cilët manipulojnë Vëllazërinë, nuk e kupton dot dashurinë. Ajo gjeneron dhe furnizon energji negative, madje ajo mund të ndikojë që të prodhohet akoma më shumë prej nxitjes së njerëzimit për shtimin e kësaj energjie negative, gjë e cila e forcon akoma më shumë këtë të fundit. Për këtë ndërgjegje, dashuria është si hudhra për një vampir, ndërsa pa dashuri - energjia mbi të cilën ekziston i gjithë krijimi - dija gjithmonë do të mungojë. Dija pa dashuri është një gjendje e qenies, e cila ende kontrollon nivelet më të larta të rrjetit të Vëllazërisë, nëpërmjet Elitës së vet Botërore. Ky është intelekti pa zemër, do të thoshit ju, dhe pa balancimin e feminilitetit.

Simbolet e Vëllazërisë në kohët e lashta mbeten ato të Vëllazërisë së sotme - piramida dhe syri gjithëvështrues, svastika,* qengji, përparësja, obelisku dhe shumë të tjera. Obelisku është simbol i penisit të Osirisit, zotit egjiptian. Legjenda thotë se ai ishte shqyer në copëra prej “djallit” Set (Luciferi, Satanai, Djalli etj.) dhe kur Isisi, gruaja e Osirisit u përpoq t’i ribashkonte ato, ajo gjeti të gjitha pjesët, përveç njërës, të cilën ju e kuptoni se cila është. Unë mendoj se legjenda të tilla janë shumë më tepër simbolike se sa të vërtetat e thjeshta.
Obelisku dhe penisi i Osirisit në këtë histori simbolizojnë energjinë mashkullore, e cila ka mbizotëruar botën gjatë historisë së regjistruar. Të gjithë ne, si dhe Krijuesi si një i tërë, jemi në kërkim të ekuilibrit e harmonisë mes të kundërtave, negatives dhe pozitives, mashkullit dhe femrës. Këto janë Yin dhe Yang - tipe forcash të kulturës kineze. Kur sundon një nga këto forca, ka një çekuilibrim, i cili manifestohet si një sjellje e çekuilibruar. Transformimi i planetit, që tashmë është duke ndodhur, është planifikuar të sjellë forca të tilla në harmoni dhe ekuilibër, kështu që ato të gjitha janë të dobishme, me kusht që asnjë prej tyre të mos mbizotërojë. Shtypja e energjisë femërore prej mashkullit ka krijuar një mashkull dominues të botës dhe “mashkulli viril” është njëri prej pasardhësve të tij. Kjo nuk ka ndodhur rastësisht, por nga projekti: projekti i Gardianëve të Burgut. Harmonia dhe ekuilibri në të gjitha gjërat = plotësi. Plotësi = fuqi e pafundme. Kjo është gjëja e fundit që do të dëshironin Gardianët e Burgut, pasi njerëz të tillë është e pamundur të kontrollohen. Në vend të kësaj ata kanë kërkuar që të na çekuilibrojnë. Disharmonia dhe çekuilibrimi = ndarje të unit. Ndarja e unit = mundësi të kufizuara.
Dy çekuilibrimet kryesore brenda vetes dhe burgut në përgjithësi, kanë qenë ato të mbizotërimit të negatives ndaj pozitives dhe mashkullores ndaj femërores. Nuk ka mosbalancim më të madh të çekuilibrimit mashkullor se sa ajo që është vënë re në disa fe kryesore dhe në rrjetin e shoqërisë sekrete. Rilindja e energjisë femërore është vendimtare për harmonizimin e Tokës dhe prej kësaj, unë do të përcaktoja jo vetëm rilindjen e grave në nivelet e vendimmarrjes. Unë e destinoj rizgjimin e energjisë femërore brenda formës së mashkullit dhe si zbutje të dëshirës së indoktrinuar te kaq shumë meshkujve për të mbizotëruar e për të ndjekur programimin e mashkullit viril. Kjo rilindje e energjisë femërore është simbolizuar si “kthim i perëndeshave”.

Është shumë e qartë se obelisku (simboli i energjisë mashkullore) do të ishte kaq i rëndësishëm te Vëllazëria ndër shekuj, sepse kjo është, në fund të fundit, një vëllazëri, jo një lidhje e afërt me motra.** Shoqëritë e fshehta janë veçanërisht, tërësisht të mbizotëruara nga meshkujt, ndërsa gratë janë të përjashtuara nga dituria dhe vendimmarrja. Si shembull shikoni frimasonët. Burrat krijojnë një mburojë, kur udhëtojnë me gratë e tyre për një darkë të përvitshme si një pjesë e dekorit. Këto organizata të mbizotëruara nga burri, duhet të jenë të përcaktuara për të qenë të zhbalancuara dhe kjo është më se e sigurt. Frimasonët kanë qenë një nga shoqëritë sekrete më të rëndësishme, që është dukur qysh në kohët e lashta dhe janë vetëpërcaktuar mbi strukturën dhe besimet e Shkollave të Fshehta të Vëllazërisë, siç kanë qenë edhe të tjerat. Unë do t’i referohesha këtij rrjeti si kulti i Syrit Gjithëpamës, kulti që adhuron “zotat” e Dimensionit të Katërt ose “padronët”. Ky shkon mbrapa në histori, në antikitet dhe e njëjta rrymë e manipulimit qëndron pas Rendit të Ri Botëror të ditëve të sotme. Këta janë një përzierje e besimeve ezoterike të lashtësisë, të cilat kanë lindur nga Babilonia, Egjipti dhe nga shkolla hebreje e Kabalas. Nivelet më të larta të frimasonëve ende adhurojnë një “Zot” të quajtur Jahbulon - Jah (Jehovah, hebraik), Bul (Baal, babilonas) dhe On (Osiris, egjiptian).

Ndoshta arritja më e rëndësishme e kësaj elite botërore vëllazërie gjatë udhëtimit drejt mbizotërimit botëror ka qenë kolonizimi i Amerikës, një tokë e njohur që ekzistonte shumë më parë se të “zbulohej” zyrtarisht. Gjatë historisë së njohur njerëzore, kanë qenë dy nivele njohjeje që vepronin mbi këtë planet. Njëra ishte bërë publike për ta parë masat, shumica e së cilës është ciflosur dhe manipuluar për të kontrolluar mendimin tonë dhe realitetin që ne krijuam, ndërsa tjetra ishte e njohur vetëm për pakicën; por dija më e lartë ishte vetëm për nivelet e elitës së Vëllazërisë. Historia konvencionale pas “zbulimit” të Amerikës, është një shembull i kësaj që thamë. Librat e historisë na tregojnë se Kristofor Kolombi bëri një supozim më 1492 se Toka ishte e rrumbullakët ose në formën e dardhës dhe nëse ai do të udhëtonte nga perëndimi, besonte se ai, në fakt, do të shkonte në Indi dhe në Lindjen e Largët, e cila tashmë ishte identifikuar prej Marko Polos. Është thënë se ai “aksidentalisht” e zbuloi atë që e quajmë India Perëndimore dhe se atëbotë, ai pati besuar se kishte gjetur Indinë deri në ditën që vdiq. Ne na është thënë, për më tepër, se Xhon Kaboti (John Cabot) dhe djali i tij, Sebastiani, të dy venecianë, u dërguan nga Bristoli katër vjet pasi Kolombi kishte udhëtuar që nga Spanja; Kaboti e “zbuloi” Amerikën Veriore më 1497. Nuk ka asnjë lidhje prej historisë konvencionale mes këtyre dy ngjarjeve. Por nëse do të shikoni më thellë, ka një lidhje të fuqishme: dija e mbajtur prej rrjetit të Vëllazërisë, e cila është kaluar në fshehtësi qysh nga koha e Atlantisit.

Frimasoni i gradës 33, Manly P. Hall, përmend në librin e tij Funksioni i përcaktuar i Amerikës, se emri i vërtetë i Xhon Kabotit ishte Xhovani Kaboto. Ai ishte lindur në Xhenova, qyteti ku thuhet se kishte lindur Kolombi, ndërsa më vonë, Kaboti do të natyralizohej si venecian. Mendohet se këtu ai është përfshirë me një shoqëri të fshehtë, sektin Vëllazëria Kristiane, i njohur si Joanitët, që ishte shumë i ndikuar prej doktrinave ezoterike të templarëve. Legjendat tregojnë se ai vizitoi të ashtuquajturin “Njeriu i zgjuar i Lindjes së Afërme”, siç pati vepruar edhe Kolombi. Ky i fundit kishte lidhjet e veta me Vëllazërinë. Babai i tij ishte anëtar i një dege të vëllazërisë, Urdhri i Krishtit. Vetë Kolombi ishte përfshirë me një grup, i cili ndiqte mësimet e poetit Dante, që ishte një anëtar i Kishës Kathare dhe nismëtar i Kalorësve Templarë. Kolombi ishte parë shpesh i veshur në pamje të jashtme si ata që besoheshin se ishin të Urdhrit Françeskan. Djali i Kolombit tha se babai i tij kishte vdekur me një veshje të tillë. Priftërinjtë e Tempullit të Vëllazërisë Egjiptiane të lashtë në El-Amarna visheshin me petka të ngjashme, siç bënin edhe një grup vëllazërie i quajtur Fraternites, në kohën e Kolombit. Këto janë vetëm disa nga lidhjet e kësaj vëllazërie. Vjehrri i Kolombit ishte anëtar i Kalorësve të Krishtit, emri i maskuar i Kalorësve Templarë. Kur templarët ishin spastruar kryq e tërthor Evropës, ata mbijetuan në Portugali nëpërmjet ndryshimit të emrit të tyre në Kalorësit e Krishtit. Ata iu kushtuan aktivitetit bregdetar. Zbuluesi Vasko de Gama ishte Kalorës i Krishtit, siç ishte timonieri Princ Henri, një mjeshtër i Madh i Urdhrit. Vjehrri i Kolombit ishte njëri prej kapitenëve të Princ Henrit dhe trashëgoi harta dhe letra nga ai, të cilat Kolombi i shfrytëzoi për të “gjetur” Amerikën. Kryqi i kuq mbi një sfond të bardhë ishte simboli i templarëve. Ai ishte nxjerrë jashtë ligjit prej papës në kohën e spastrimit. Anijet e Kolombit lundruan me kryqin e kuq mbi sfond të bardhë. Udhëtimi i tij historik ishte administruar prej mbretit Ferdinand të Aragonës së Spanjës dhe mbretëreshës Izabela të Kastiljes, Spanjë, martesa mes të cilëve ndihmoi në bashkimin e Spanjës. Këta ishin monarkë “katolikë”, të cilët mundësuan një udhëtim të një burri që ishte duke lundruar me flamurin e Kalorësve Templarë. Për më tepër, pati edhe një mbështetje shtesë nga Leonardo da Vinçi dhe Lorenco de Mediçi, të dy themelues të shoqërive të fshehta të Vëllazërisë. Dhënia e një prapavije të tillë për Kolombin dhe Kabotin, tregon shtrirjen e kufijve të besueshmërisë për hipotezën se “zbulimi” i pjesëve të ndryshme të Amerikave prej tyre, brenda katër ose pesë viteve nga njëri-tjetri, nuk ishte një rastësi. Shumë nga eksploruesit e hershëm dhe kolonizatorët njiheshin si anëtarë të shoqërive të Vëllazërisë. Ata e dinin se çfarë po kërkonin sepse i kishin hartat dhe skicat e botës të trashëguara prej mijëra vjetësh prej Vëllazërisë, ndoshta që nga Atlantida.

Më 1513, Piri Reiz, një admiral në flotën otomane turke, përpiloi një hartë që tregonte relievin e tokave të Antarktidës, e cila, siç u mësua pas zbulimit, ishte e mbuluar me një mijë këmbë thellësi me akull. Antarktida madje nuk do të ishte “zbuluar” zyrtarisht edhe 300 vjet pasi ishte përpiluar harta. Forcat Ajrore të Shteteve të Bashkuara kanë konfirmuar se harta ka harmoni “tërësisht të mrekullueshme” me rezultatet e profilit sizmik të krijuar prej ekspeditës suedezo-britanike për Antarktidën më 1949. Forcat Ajrore theksojnë se kjo dëshmonte që “vija bregdetare është hedhur në hartë përpara se ajo të ishte mbuluar nga pelerina e akullit”. Ata theksuan, gjithashtu, se ata nuk kishin ndonjë ide se si paraqitja mbi hartën e Piri Reiz-it mund të kuadrohej me gjendjen e njohurive gjeografike që ekzistonin më 1513-n. Por ata mund t’i ndihmoj unë për këtë. Piri Reiz e përpiloi hartën e tij nga hartat dhe skicat e kaluara përmes niveleve më të larta të Vëllazërisë. Dëshmi është mbivendosja, nga të qenët këtu për miliona vjet, e pelerinës së akullit që ishte sendërtuar dora-dorës për 6 000 vjet. Bota ishte hedhur në hartë më përpara kësaj date përtej qytetërimeve që ishin më të përparuara nga ato që na është thënë prej konvencioneve të të doktoruarve në histori, të cilët ishin projektuar për të thënë gomarllëqe e jo për të na informuar saktësisht. Kolombi dhe Kaboti e gjetën Amerikën për një arsye të thjeshtë. Ata e dinin se ku ishte ajo!

Kolonizimi i Amerikës dhe veçanërisht i Amerikës së Veriut duket se ka qenë një synim afatgjatë i punës së mrekullueshme të epokave ose i Rendit të Ri Botëror. Sër Frensis Bejkëni, kancelari i madh i Anglisë, ishte një anëtar i Vëllazërisë së një niveli të lartë në kohën e Elisabetës së Parë dhe Xhejmsit të Parë. Ai ishte komandant i madh i Urdhrit të Vëllazërisë, të quajtur Rozikrucianët dhe ishte, gjithashtu, shumë i përfshirë në veprimet e fshehta tradicionale të Kalorësve Templarë. Bejkëni i kaloi njohuritë e fshehta në kode të përfshira në punime, si dramat e Shekspirit, të cilat, në fakt, i ka shkruar ai vetë. Dëshmia e kësaj është një e vërtetë shumë thelbësore dhe historia e Shekspirit është një mit. Na falni, Stratford! Bejkëni e përdori rrjetin për të inkurajuar kolonizimin e Amerikës së Veriut dhe shumë pak për të ndaluar marrjen e kontrollit të saj nga spanjollët. Megjithatë, për më tepër, ai ishte duke punuar sipas programit të Vëllazërisë. Njerëz si Sër Valter Ralei  ishin gjithashtu në rrethin e Bejkënit, së bashku me emra të tjerë të shquar të shoqërisë elisabetiane.
Unë vë theksin te fakti se jo gjithkush brenda Vëllazërisë është me qëllim negativ. Shumë janë të kandisur nga ajo, madje maja e hierarkisë në Punën e Mrekullueshme është për të mirën e të gjithë njerëzve. Shumica e anëtarëve të Vëllazërisë nuk e kanë idenë e despotizmit që përmbahet në axhendën reale, që njihet vetëm prej një tokice të pakët. Në fakt, axhenda e vërtetë është e njohur vetëm prej Gardianëve të Burgut të Dimensionit të Katërt, të cilët kanë qenë në lidhje të përhershme në fshehtësinë e më tepër se mijëra vjetëve.

Në punimin e tij, Atlantida e re, Bejkëni ekspozon vizionin e tij të një bote të re në të cilën fuqia do të ushtrohet nga një shoqëri sekrete, Tempulli i Solomonit. Në këndvështrimin e Bejkënit, elita e privilegjuar studion shkencat në fshehtësi dhe vepron si një qeveri e padukshme, duke vendosur se çfarë duhet dhe çfarë nuk duhet të thonë njerëzit. E gjitha kjo duket si e zbatuar në manipulimin e fshehtë të ngjarjeve dhe informacionit të sotëm. Por qysh atëherë nuk është vërtet kaq i mrekullueshëm, sepse plani Bejkën ishte duke funksionuar qysh nga shekujt XVI-XVII dhe është njëlloj me atë që Vëllazëria po ndjek edhe sot. Disa nga Vëllazëria mendojnë në mënyrë të pavarur se kjo është rruga më e mirë për të qeverisur botën, por unë do t’u theksoja me forcë se ata janë të keqpërdorur rrënjësisht, ngaqë nuk vlerësojnë se si mundet që një botë e tillë të manipulohet kaq lehtësisht prej një pakice duke i dëmtuar të gjithë. Më e rëndësishmja është se ata nuk e kuptojnë që Gardianët e Burgut janë duke i manipuluar të gjithë, përfshirë edhe ata vetë.
Një tjetër emër me peshë në këtë periudhë ishte Dr. Xhon Di , një ekspert (me dije të larta) dhe astrologu zyrtar i mbretëreshës Elizabeta e Parë. Ai ishte gjithashtu një agjent jozyrtar i fshehtë i saj dhe i shënonte raportet e tij me shenjën 007. Në një fillim ditari të shkruar në Pragë më 1586, Di përshkruan një takim të papritur me “një burrë të vogël”, hapat e të cilit “dukej sikur nuk preknin tokën prej një hapi të gjatë, i cili lëvizte në një re të vogël përvëluese” dhe që shkoi lart në qiell “brenda një shtylle zjarri”. Në Pragë, Di i dha perandorit Rudolf një dorëshkrim të ilustruar, të shkruar me kod, për të cilin pretendohej se ishte vepra e Roxher Bejkënit, një prift françeskan i shekullit XVIII, i cili kishte brengosur autoritetet e kishës me pikëpamjet dhe idetë e tij. Këto përfshinin profecitë rreth mikroskopit, teleskopit, makinës, nëndetëses, aeroplanit dhe shfaqnin besimin se Toka ishte një sferë. Të gjitha këto fakte mund të ishin transmetuar nga Dimensioni i Katërt. Në vitin 1912, i njëjti dorëshkrim ishte blerë nga një agjent libri amerikan i quajtur Vilfrid Voiniç  dhe u bë i njohur si Dorëshkrimi i Voiniçit. Kur ai dërgoi kopjet tek “ekspertët” e kohës së tij, ata thanë se shumica e qindra bimëve të ilustruara nuk ishin nga ato që rriteshin në Tokë. Disa ilustrime të para me mikroskop dukeshin si një ind dhe të tjerat ishin sisteme diellore dhe konstelacione. Zbërthyesit më të mirë të mundshëm të kodeve në inteligjencën e Shteteve të Bashkuara gjatë të dyja luftërave botërore provuan të deshifronin atë që ata e quajtën “dorëshkrimi më misterioz në botë”, por askush nuk e arriti këtë. Një profesor në Universitetin e Pensilvanisë, i quajtur Uilliam Romein Njubolld  pretendonte se kishte dekoduar diçka prej tyre më 1921. Ai citoi pjesë të tekstit të lexuar:

Në një pasqyrë konkave, unë pashë një yll në formën e një kërmilli midis qendrës së Pegasusit, brezit të Andromedës dhe kokës së Kasiopesë.”

Ajo që Roxher Bejkëni përshkruan në dorëshkrim dhe që ishte marrë prej Xhoni Disë është tani e njohur si e saktë dhe përfshin ilustrimin korrekt të mjegullnajës së Andromedës, por kjo është vizatuar nga një kënd, i cili nuk mund të shihet nga Toka! Di ishte një ekspert dhe komunikues me famë të madhe dhe pretendonte se komunikonte me një “engjëll me një shkop magjik”, me një JT. Dija e mbajtur brenda rrjetit të shoqërisë së fshehtë gjithmonë ka qenë larg, shpesh me shekuj përpara se të lejohej ta mësonin masat e popullit. Njohja e ekzistencës së Amerikës dhe plani afatgjatë i saj ishte i ditur për këtë ekspert elisabetian, ashtu siç ishte e ditur për ata që drejtuan Kolombin dhe Kabotin, falë manipulatorëve të Dimensionit të Katërt.
Ngulimi i parë anglez i përhershëm në Amerikën e Veriut ishte vendosur në Xhejmstaun, Virxhinia (i quajtur pas Elisabetës “mbretëresha e virgjër”) më 1607. Shumë anëtarë të familjes së Frensis Bejkënit ishin midis themeluesve të parë. Nga kjo pikë, kultura vendëse e Amerikës së Veriut do të ishte e dënuar, ashtu siç kishte qenë edhe ajo e Amerikës Qendrore dhe Jugore kur kishin arritur spanjollët dhe portugezët. Rruga e mbetur për banorët vendës ishte therja e pamëshirshme dhe shkatërrimi i kulturës së tyre pa asnjë respekt ose dhembshuri, çka ishte një nga episodet e tmerrshme në të gjithë historinë e njerëzimit. Mijëra nga të ardhurit kishin lundruar në perëndim prej Evropës për t’i shpëtuar persekutimit të tyre fetar pasi Vëllazëria sajoi Reformacionin që ndau Kishën Kristiane në protestantë dhe katolikë. Kjo krijoi ndarje dhe konflikt dhe e dobësoi fuqinë e papës. Por kur njerëzit e persekutuar arritën në Amerikë, ata rëndom vazhduan të persekutonin popullsinë vendëse dhe emigrantët e besimeve të tjera fetare me të njëjtën rrugë të mungesës së mëshirës, të cilën e kishin provuar edhe vetë.

Toka që ata pushtuan, që tani quhet Shtetet e Bashkuara, ishte dhe është një armë kyçe në planin afatgjatë të Vëllazërisë për mbizotërim botëror. Shoqëritë masonike shkuan përgjatë një ndryshimi dhe hapësire masive pas Luftës Civile Angleze dhe veçanërisht në fillim të 1700-s. Mbi këtë pikë, vetëm njerëzit, të cilët punuan si muratorë në profesion ose zanatçinj ndërtimi, do të bëheshin anëtarë masonë. Tash e tutje, Vëllazëria do të hapej për të gjithë dhe kështu lindi Frimasoneria ose Masoneria Spekulative. Sipas të gjitha gjasave, ishte Frensis Bejkëni që qëndronte si forcë përtej këtij ndryshimi thelbësor. Qendra e rrjetit frimasonik që sakaq u rrit shpejt, do të ishte një Lozhë e Madhe (hapur në Londër më 1717), e cila do të bëhej e njohur si Lozha e Madhe Nënë e Botës. Kjo ishte një qendër e manipulimit masonik, e cila nxiste themelimin e lozhave të tjera nëpër Evropë, Perandorinë Britanike dhe ndër Amerikat. Shumë variante të tjera të masonerisë ishin përfshirë në këtë zallamahi, ku përfshiheshin Riti Jorkez dhe Riti Skocez i Majkëll Ramsesit, i cili është i bazuar në sistemin e Kalorësve Templarë. Riti Skocez ka 33 gradët më të hershme dhe sot ka ndikim të fuqishëm në politikë, ekonomi, ushtri dhe shërbimet e sigurisë së Britanisë, Evropës, Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe shumë vendeve të tjera. Nju Jorku ishte pagëzuar me këtë emër sipas Ritit të Jorkut të Frimasonerisë.

Plani i Vëllazërisë ishte të themeloheshin Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, të pavarura nga qeveria britanike, por në varësi të Vëllazërisë. E inkurajuar nga Lozha e Madhe Nënë e Londrës, lozhat frimasonike në kolonitë e Amerikës filluan të komplotonin dhe të bënin propagandë kundër sundimit britanik. Ishte projektuar një krizë ekonomike, më së paku përmes një lufte midis Britanisë dhe Francës. Si pjesë e këtij plani erdhi dëshpërimi dhe nevoja për arkëtime në buxhet, ndaj qeveria britanike imponoi taksa të larta dhe tatime mbi kolonitë amerikane. Ky ishte një operacion i krijuar dhe i koordinuar prej Elitës Botërore, operacion i cili është përsëritur herë pas here. Rrjeti në Britani, ashtu si edhe në çdo vend tjetër, përfshinte bankierët kryesorë, disa politikanë dhe më të rëndësishmit, këshilltarët e tyre politikë. Ata në fshehtësi projektuan ngjarje, të cilat shkaktuan një krizë ekonomike në Britani. Pastaj ata këshilluan qeverinë britanike se e vetmja mënyrë për të dalë nga kjo situatë ishte vendosja e taksave më të larta mbi kolonitë amerikane. Në të njëjtën kohë, ushtria amerikane e Vëllazërisë ishte e orientuar të kritikonte dhe rriste kundërshtimin kundër këtij veprimi dhe ta kthente këtë zemëratë në kërkesa për pavarësi nga Britania. Tregohej mbi sipërfaqe, si dhe në librat e historisë, sikur Britania ishte kundër kolonive amerikane. Në fakt, i njëjti rrjet ishte duke i manipuluar të dyja krahët. Ky e kishte hallin se si të krijonte luftërat dhe revolucionet kryesore, të cilat ne do të mund t’i shihnim më vonë. Kjo strategji ishte përshkruar shumë mirë prej P. Sedirit në veprën e vet Histoire et doctrine des Rose-Croix, të botuar në Paris më 1910:

“E pazonja për të kontrolluar fatet mbi Tokë në mënyrë të hapur, ngaqë qeveritë do të rezistonin, kjo aleancë mistike mund të veprojë vetëm përmes shoqërive të fshehta… Kështu, këto u krijuan dora-dorës nga nevoja që lindi, u ndanë në grupe të dallueshme, grupe të ngjashme në opozitë, ndonjëherë duke iu bërë avokatinë shumicës së politikave kontradiktore, në fe, politikë, ekonomiks dhe literaturë; por ato janë që të gjitha të lidhura, të gjitha të drejtuara nga një qendër e padukshme që e fsheh fuqinë e saj, aq sa kërkon që me këtë mënyrë t’i ndryshojë të gjithë skeptrat mbi Tokë”.

Kundërshtimi i kolonive amerikane e çoi qeverinë britanike t’i tërhiqte taksat e reja, përveç asaj të çajit, por Vëllazëria nuk do t’ia lejonte vetes qetësimin e zemëratës. Anëtarët e Lozhës Frimasone Shën Endrju në Boston, të drejtuar nga Xhunior Varden, Pol Rever , të maskuar si amerikanë vendas “indianë”, flakën kutitë e çajit në liman për të protestuar kundër taksës mbi çajin. Partia e Çajit të Bostonit, siç u bë e njohur, ishte klloçitur ndërkohë gjatë një darke në shtëpinë e vëllezërve Bredli, të cilët ishin që të dy anëtarë të Lozhës së Shën Endrjusë. Çasti i luftës për pavarësi grumbulloi forcë derisa këto do të bëheshin të pandalshme.
Revolucionarët kryesorë dhe ata që nënshkruan Deklaratën e Pavarësisë më 1776, ishin pothuajse të gjithë frimasonë. Xhorxh Uashington triumfuesi, shef-komandanti i ushtrive amerikane dhe presidenti i parë i Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës ishte frimason i një rangu të lartë dhe të gjithë, por veçanërisht dy nga gjeneral brigadierët e tij në luftë ishin masonë. Frimasoni i mirënjohur dhe historiani frimasonik, Manly P. Hall, thotë se nga pesëdhjetë e gjashtë burrat që nënshkruan Deklaratën e Pavarësisë, afërsisht pesëdhjetë ishin të njohur që ishin frimasonë dhe vetëm një dihej që nuk ishte i tillë”. Një studiues tjetër, Enrike de Vinsente, thotë se pesëdhjetë e tre nga nënshkruesit ishin frimasonë dhe se shtatëmbëdhjetë presidentë, duke filluar me Uashingtonin, kanë qenë anëtarë të Urdhrit. Presidenti i dytë, John Adams, i përkiste një shoqërie sekrete të njohur si Dragonjtë, e quajtur sipas linjave të energjisë magnetike në rrjetën e energjisë së Tokës. Ai studioi përfshirjen e gjeometrisë së shenjtëruar në rrjetën e energjisë dhe mësoi se si të shfrytëzonte përmbajtjen që ajo zotëronte.

Një nga udhëheqësit e revolucionarëve dhe etërit themelues të Shteteve të Bashkuara ishte Benjamin Franklin, i pari Mjeshtër i Madh i frimasonëve të Pensilvanisë. Ai do të bëhej një mik i Sër Frensis Dashvud, kancelar i Thesarit Britanik dhe themelues i shoqërisë sekrete të quajtur Klubi i zjarrit të ferrit. Franklini do të bëhej anëtar së bashku me kryebashkiakun e Londrës, djalin e kryepeshkopit të Kentërberit dhe Princin e Uellsit. Ai udhëtoi në Francë për të arritur sukses nëpërmjet mbështetjes së frimasonëve francezë për Revolucionin Amerikan dhe siguroi shërbimet e frimasonit gjerman, baronit Von Streube, i cili shërbente në ushtrinë e Frederikut të Madh të Prusisë. Baroni do të luante një pjesë të rëndësishme në fitoren e kolonistëve mbi Britaninë. Lidhjet e Franklinit me Vëllazërinë franceze ishin shumë të afërta dhe ai do të bëhej një anëtar me sërë të lartë në Lozhat e Shën Janit dhe Nëntë Motrat, të cilat në ligë me Lozhën e Madhe të Orientit në Paris, do të kenë tërhequr këmbëzën e Revolucionit Francez më 1789. Franklini u bë Mjeshtër i Madh te Nëntë Motrat. Një nga revolucionarët kryesorë në Francë, Markez de Lafajet, ishte një mik i Franklinit dhe e mbështeti atë dhe kolonistët gjatë Revolucionit Amerikan.

Figura 4: Kartëmonedha e dollarit të ShBA-së me simbolin e saj klasik të Vëllazërisë me origjinë nga antikiteti.
Frimasonët manipuluan dhe fituan Luftën për Pavarësi dhe më pas morën kontrollin e ShBA-së. Ata dhe grupe të tjera të Vëllazërisë kurrë nuk e kanë pranuar këtë kontroll deri në ditët e sotme. Më vonë do të bëhej e qartë se, kur etërit themelues porositën një projekt për Vulën e Madhe të Shteteve të Bashkuara, ajo do të përfshinte simbolet klasike të Vëllazërisë (Gardiani i Burgut), që shkonte mbrapa në histori tek Egjipti i lashtë e përtej, duke përfshirë piramidën dhe syrin gjithëvështrues. Sipër dhe poshtë këtij simboli janë dy fraza latine: Annuit Coeptis dhe Novus Ordo Seclorum. Këto përkthehen: “Njoftojmë krijimin” e “Një Rendi të Ri të Epokës”. Me fjalë të tjera, shpallim krijimin e Rendit të Ri Botëror. Themelimi i Shteteve të Bashkuara ishte një hap i madh përpara në planin për fuqinë botërore të përqendruar. Sot, kjo pjesë e vulës mund të gjendet mbi çdo kartëmonedhë dollari (shih figurën 4) dhe kjo në mënyrë të qartë tregon faktin se Elita kontrollon ekonominë amerikane dhe gjithçka tjetër. Vendimi për të përcaktuar simbolin e piramidës/Rendit të Ri Botëror te dollari, ishte marrë prej frimasonit të gradës së 33-të, Franklin D. Ruzveltit, më 1935, me mbështetjen e plotë dhe inkurajimin e zëvendëspresidentit të tij, Henry Ëallace, një tjetër mason i gradës së 33-të. Zotin Ruzvelt do ta hasim shumë herë në tekst në kapitujt e tjerë. Flamuri amerikan, yjet dhe shiritat, ishin projektuar gjithashtu si pasqyrim i simbolizmave të Vëllazërisë ashtu si edhe Statuja e Lirisë, dhuruar frimasonëve amerikanë prej Urdhrit Masonik të Orientit të Madh Francez (Iluminati). Ndërsa lidhjet “zyrtare” dukeshin se çalonin midis Britanisë dhe Shteteve të Bashkuara pas luftës, ato midis shoqërive të Vëllazërisë amerikane dhe familjeve në pushtet, nga njëra anë, dhe atyre të vëllezërve në Britani e Evropë, nga ana tjetër, u bënë edhe më të fuqishme, përmes rrjetit të fshehtë. E përsëris, unë nuk po them se të gjithë ata që u përfshinë në luftën për Pavarësinë e Amerikës ishin të motivuar negativisht, as që të gjithë pjesëtarët e lozhave të Vëllazërisë janë të ngjashëm në mendim. Shumica atëbotë u bindën se ishin duke bërë veprimin e duhur, sipas mënyrës së tyre. Shpesh nuk është veprimi, por motivimi mbrapa veprimit, çka rrekemi të shohim. Që një vend të pronësojë dhe kontrollojë një vend tjetër, kjo është tepër e gabuar, sipas pikëpamjes sime. Por ne kemi nevojë të shohim në drejtim të një motivimi dhe axhende më të madhe, përtej një kursi veprimi dhe të shohim shumë me kujdes se çfarë do të jetë alternativa e propozuar. 

Kontrolli i Amerikës nga monarku dhe qeveria britanike ishte zëvendësuar me kontrollin e saj prej një vëllazërie të fshehtë me një përparim të madh të lirive njerëzore, por këtu është me vend të kujtojmë një pikë - se një transferim i fuqisë dhe kontrollit mund të jetë (si një gjendje e pandryshueshme) e justifikuar nën flamurin e zgjerimit të lirive njerëzore. Lufta amerikane për pavarësi ishte e para në serinë e “revolucioneve popullore”, të krijuara dhe financuara prej Vëllazërisë. Plani ishte të shteronte fuqinë e monarkëve. Unë nuk do të isha kundër këtij plani, nëse kjo do të ishte bërë me paqe dhe me një mbështetje popullore të vërtetë. Por në vend të “pushtetit për popullin”, monarkët ishin zëvendësuar me një tjetër diktaturë, të quajtur komitetet revolucionare, komunistët, fashistët ose më delikatja e quajtura “demokraci”, që në të vërtetë ishte dhe është sundim prej Elitës. Le ta përmbledhim se kush jemi ne. Një strukturë piramidale e qenieve njerëzore ka qenë krijuar nën ndikimin dhe projektimin e manipulatorëve negativë të Dimensionit të Katërt, Gardianët e Burgut. Ata kontrollojnë klikën njerëzore në majë të piramidës, të cilën unë e kam pagëzuar si Elita Botërore. Këta, nga ana e tyre, manipulojnë nivelet më të ulëta të rrjetit, brenda të cilave ju do të gjeni shumicën e vendimmarrësve kryesorë kombëtarë dhe botërorë në politikë, bankë, industri, tregti, media, ushtri etj. Gardianët e Burgut manipulojnë Elitën, Elita manipulon rrjetin e Vëllazërisë dhe rrjeti i Vëllazërisë manipulon botën. Çdo nivel më i ulët nuk ka dijeni për çka di niveli më lart tij dhe asnjëri prej tyre nuk e di se çfarë njohurish zotërojnë Gardianët e Burgut. Është një parajsë e manipulatorëve, me shumicën e popullit brenda rrjetës, që nuk e dinë se pjesë e kujt janë ose cili do të jetë qëllimi final.  

Ju mund ta përshkruani atë simbolikisht si një pamje të qartë (JT-sh), që po manipulon me pamje pjesërisht të qartë (Elitën botërore/Vëllazërinë), që pastaj manipulon të verbrit (masa njerëzore). Tashmë me Shtetet e Bashkuara të krijuara dhe në duart e Vëllazërisë, kontrolli i botës do të përparonte, madje më shpejt se sa më parë.

----------


## baaroar

*Kapitulli 3
Fuqia e letrës*

Plani për Rendin e Ri botëror dhe kontrollin global lëvizi në një stad të ri me lindjen e “parasë së çuditshme”. Ky është një proces, sipas të cilit, bankat huajnë para që nuk ekzistojnë (kreditimi) dhe ju ngarkojnë ju me interes për të. Nëse jepni diçka që nuk ekziston dhe kërkoni që unë t’ju paguaj për të, ju do të merrni parasysh ndërhyrjen e policisë. Nëse unë ju jap diçka që nuk ekziston dhe ju them se, nëse ju nuk më paguani për këtë, atëherë do t’ju thërras në gjykatë dhe do t’ju sekuestroj pronën, ju mund të thoni se jetojmë në një shtet fashist. Në fakt, kjo që ju përshkrova është sistemi i bankingut botëror dhe mënyrat përmes të cilave edhe popujt, edhe qeveritë janë duke u zvarritur në borxhe. Po me çfarë barazohet borxhi? Me kontrollin.

Ndër bankierët e parë të botës moderne ishin Kalorësit Templarë. Ata ishin bërë shumë të pasur prej mbështetjes së kryqëzatave prej të krishterëve dhe prej trashëgimive nga njerëzit, të cilët shumë shpesh shpresonin të zinin një vend në parajsë. Ata kishin organizatat më të fuqishme në çdo vend, në të cilin u themeluan, kurse tempujt e tyre në Paris dhe në Londër do të bëheshin qendra financiare. Përfundimisht, mbreti Filip IV i Francës, në bashkëpunim me papa Klementin V, shkatërruan templarët dhe vodhën pasurinë e tyre për të paguar borxhet dhe, ashtu siç e kam skicuar te vepra ime tjetër, Rebelimi i robotit, ka edhe gjasa të tjera të arsyetuara për këtë veprim. Mjeshtri i Madh i Templarëve, Zhak de Molei, u dogj në turrën e druve dhe Urdhri më pas kaloi në ilegalitet për të punuar dhe për të komplotuar në fshehtësi brenda organizatave të tjera. Bota e krishterë e kishte mallkim fajdenë (ngarkesën e borxhit me interes), por me kalimin e shekujve, kjo u harrua dhe sistemi i bankingut, i cili sot kontrollon njerëzimin, filloi të zhvillohet.
Monedha e këtyre kohëve ishte një metal i çmuar (siç është ari dhe argjendi) dhe për arsye sigurie, zotëruesit filluan ta depozitojnë pasurinë e tyre monetare te arpunuesit, të cilët kishin dhoma me ndërtime të përshtatshme për të siguruar depozitat në kasaforta të sigurta. Argjendarët duhej të lëshonin fatura në letër për arin dhe argjendin që u ishte lënë si depozitë në ruajtje dhe pronarëve të vërtetë do t’u paguhej borxhi i marrë nëpërmjet tërheqjeve të porcioneve të “depozitave”, sipas nevojave. Duket qartë se ky ishte një proces kaba për të lëvizur gjithë këto metale tutje e tëhu, ndërsa faturat e letrës do të bëheshin lehtësisht të pranueshme si monedha. Ari dhe argjendi kishin filluar të qarkullonin gjithnjë e më pak, por zotëruesit e tyre i këmbyen ato me lëshimin e faturave (“para”) për të paguar borxhet. Po në këtë mënyrë sot bëhen pasuri të mëdha prej lëvizjes së thjeshtë të numrave midis një skedari kompjuteri dhe një tjetri.

Arpunuesit dhe pronarët e tjerë të dhomave të sigurta filluan ta kuptojnë se, ndonjëherë, vetëm një pjesë e vogël e arit dhe argjendit tërhiqej prej depozituesve. “Kështu”, menduan ata, “përse të mos lëshojmë dëftesa (para) për njerëzit e tjerë, të cilëve nuk do t’ua japim arin dhe argjendin dhe t’i ngarkojmë me interes për këto fatura?” E vetmja mënyrë që hileja të dështonte, ishte që ata të lëshonin shumë dëftesa dhe secili do të paraqitej në të njëjtën kohë për të tërhequr depozitat në ar dhe argjend. Ata filluan të lëshonin më tepër fatura për zotëruesit e arit dhe argjendit, se sa shuma e arit dhe argjendit që kishin depozituar në kamaret e tyre. Shumica e faturave që lëshuan (prej të cilave fituan interes) ishin të lidhura me arin dhe argjendin, të cilin “bankat” nuk e kishin. Por derisa vetëm një sasi e vogël e metaleve tërhiqej në të njëjtën kohë, ata ishin në rregull. Por ata nuk mund të lëshonin shumë njësi të vogla letre në pafundësi për arin dhe argjendin që nuk ekzistonte dhe as t’i ngarkonin ato me interes. Kështu, me një fjali, ju keni një përshkrim të sistemit të sotëm të bankingut, i cili kontrollon botën.

Njerëzit dhe qeveritë janë fundosur në borxhe dhe dëshpërimisht përpiqen të paguajnë interes mbi paratë që kurrë nuk kanë ekzistuar, nuk ekzistojnë dhe kurrë nuk do të ekzistojnë. Është llogaritur se mesatarisht, për çdo £1 000 që një bankë merr nga klientët, e jep hua (dhe e ngarkon atë me interes) më së paku për £10 000! Ajo është në gjendje ta bëjë këtë përmes një sistemi thyesor (fractional reserve system), çka do të thotë se ato duhet të mbajnë një fraksion (të themi një të dhjetën) e depozitës së tyre totale në bankë, ose “rezervën”. Ato veprojnë kështu pasi nuk mendojnë se klientët do t’i kërkonin shumat e tyre në të njëjtën kohë. Në shumicën e vendeve ku bankat mirëfunksionojnë, ka rregulla ose ligje, të cilat e lejojnë një bankë që t’ua u përplasë derën nëse shumë njerëz kërkojnë paranë e tyre në të njëjtën kohë. Banka i krijon këto para jashtë atmosferës delikate prej printimit të numrave mbi një ekran kompjuteri. Një copë e majme e taksave tuaja shkon te bankat për të paguar interes mbi paratë e krijuara në këtë mënyrë, kur këto taksa mund të përdoreshin për të lehtësuar varfërinë dhe urinë si dhe të krijonin mundësi më të gjera. Në fakt, nëse sistemi i parasë do të ishte strukturuar për t’i shërbyer popullit dhe jo bankierëve, do të ishte një rast i mirë për të thënë se të gjitha taksat do të merrnin fund.

Dredhia me të burgosurin është plotësuar me faktin se, nëse ju dështoni në pagesat e interesave mbi paranë që nuk ekziston, banka mund t’iu marrë makinën, shtëpinë si dhe prona të tjera... një pasuri e cila ekziston. Kujtoni, gjithashtu, se ndërsa ju jeni duke marrë hua një llogari të sigurt nga banka, ju do të ktheni mbrapsht më tepër se kaq, interesin. Nga rrjedh ky interes? Ai vjen nga bollëku dhe krediti botëror. Kështu, me çdo hua të ripaguar mbrapsht te banka, qysh kur filloi ky sistem, pagesat e interesave kanë qenë thithësit e pasurisë dhe parasë botërore në sistemin e bankingut. Me çdo borxh të ripaguar, kontrolli i këtij sistemi është fuqizuar. Kjo e lejon sistemin e bankingut, të kontrolluar prej Elitës Botërore, të japë hua, madje në shuma edhe më të mëdha nga paratë që nuk ekzistojnë dhe t’i plandosin gjithnjë e më shumë njerëzit në borxhe.
Shekulli XVIII bëri një hop thelbësor përpara për ambiciet e Elitës Botërore, Vëllazërisë, ndërsa ky sistem bankingu u zgjerua, veçanërisht me lindjen dhe ngritjen e shpejtë të mbizotërimit të Shtëpisë Rothsçajlld. Pak organizata në kohët moderne i kanë shërbyer ambicieve të Vëllazërisë më tepër se sa kjo shtëpi. Këtë emër do ta hasni në sa e sa raste në gjysmën e parë të librit (pasi aty shpjegoj se si Gardianët e Burgut manifestojnë kontrollin e tyre mbi nivelin fizik), por unë duhet ta përmbush këtë përkushtim me një tregim të shkurtër të historisë Rothsçajlld.

Mayer Amschel Bauer, më vonë Rothsçajlld, lindi më 1743 në Frankfurt, Gjermani. Ai u martua me Gutle Schnaper më 1770 dhe ata patën një familje të madhe me pesë djem dhe pesë vajza. Ai u shkollua për rabin, por më pas punoi për bankën Openheimer në Hanover dhe më vonë u bë fajdexhi, i cili veproi si agjent për Uilliamin IX, Lendgreiv i Hesse-Cassel. Më 1785, Uilliami trashëgoi pasuri të madhe familjare në Evropë, të llogaritur në afro 40 milionë dollarë. Një pjesë e saj ishte akumuluar prej trupave me qira për Britaninë për të luftuar në Luftën për pavarësinë amerikane të projektuar nga Vëllazëria.
Perandoria Rothsçajlld ishte ngritur nga paraja e përvetësuar prej Majer Amshelit nga Uilliami, që ua pat vjedhur ushtarëve, të cilat ua dha me qira jashtë shtetit Britanisë. Paraja, e cila ndoshta llogaritej te tre milionë dollarë, ishte dhënë prej qeverisë britanike për Uilliamin që të paguante ushtarët, por ai i mbajti ato për vete. Uilliami ia dha paratë e tij për t’i fshehur nga ushtria e Napoleonit, Rotsçajlldit, por ky i dërgoi ato në Angli me djalin e tij, Nathanin, për të themeluar në Londër degën e perandorisë së familjes. Nathani e përdori paranë për të blerë një sasi të madhe ari nga Kompania e Indive Lindore dhe më pas e përdori këtë ar për të financuar veprimin heroik të ushtrisë së Dukës së Uellingtonit. Nathani e manipuloi situatën në këtë mënyrë, nëpërmjet së cilës do të fillonte pasurimi i pafund i Rothsçajdëllve. Ne duhet t’ju kujtojmë se paraja, si gjithçka tjetër, është energji. Ajo mund të përdoret për qëllime pozitive ose negative dhe mban energjinë e “qëllimit” përtej saj. Ndërtimi i Shtëpisë së Rothsçajdëllve mbi paratë e përvetësuara prej një përvetësuesi, do të thotë se perandoria ishte ndërtuar qysh nga fillimi bazuar mbi një energji negative.

Si përgjigje e krimit të mirorganizuar financiar të Nathanit, degë të Shtëpisë Rothsçajlld ishin ngritur në Berlin, Paris, Vjenë dhe Napoli. Fëmijët e Majerit ishin vendosur me detyra në secilën prej tyre. Sot, holdingjet e Rothsçajdëllve thuhet se janë Fondi i pesë shigjetave i Kuraçaos dhe Korporata e pesë shigjetave të Torontos, Kanada. Emri vjen nga një simbol i Rothsçajlldëve, një shqiponjë me pesë shigjeta në kthetrat e saj, çka simbolizon pesë djemtë. Pasuria u shtua prej hopit kolosal nga manipulimi që Rothsçajlldët iu bënë qeverive dhe nga të vepruarit përmes rrjetit të Vëllazërisë për të sajuar luftëra dhe revolucione, shpesh duke iu huajtur para të dyja krahëve të konfliktit të ardhshëm. Ju do ta shihni se kjo do të bëhej një praktikë e pandryshueshme për elitën e bankingut. Është e lehtë të krijosh konflikt dhe luftë; ju keni nevojë të kontrolloni vetëm diktatorin ose qeverinë, të siguroheni se ata zotërojnë mënyrat për të ndërtuar një ushtri të fortë dhe pastaj inkurajojini ose i udhëzoni ata të pushtojnë vende të tjera. Është e kuptueshme se këto vende do ta mbrojnë veten dhe menjëherë ju do të keni një luftë!

Kam dëgjuar të thuhet se asnjë nuk fiton nga luftërat, por kjo nuk është tërësisht e saktë. Bankierët fitojnë në çdo rast... me pak fjalë. Ata u japin hua para që nuk ekzistojnë, të dyja krahëve dhe arrijnë fitime të mëdha mbi interesat. Ata kontrollojnë edhe krahët e fabrikantëve, me të cilët të dyja anët shpenzojnë paranë e çuditshme, që ua kanë dhënë hua bankierët. Në këtë mënyrë, ata rimarrin paratë e tyre përmes kompanive të armatimit, ndërkohë që vazhdon ngarkimi me interes mbi huanë fillestare të qeverive. Pastaj, kur dy ose më shumë vende shkretojnë njëri-tjetrin me ndihmën e parave të ofruara nga bankat, të njëjtat banka u huajnë atyre akoma edhe më shumë para që nuk ekziston për të rindërtuar vendin e tyre të shkatërruar dhe infrastrukturën. Kjo sjell akoma edhe më shumë fitime për bankat dhe përmes huasë, atyre iu dhurohet kontrolli i këtyre vendeve dhe i popujve të tyre. Perandoria Rothsçajlld do të bëhej shumë e zonja për manipulime të tilla, ashtu siç bëri në Amerikë me J. P. Morganin, perandorinë Rokfeler dhe shumë të tjerë, të cilët, nëse ju shikoni përtej fasadës së organizatave dhe tymit të ekraneve, ato janë të kontrolluara prej shumë pak familjeve dhe individëve. Ka prova për të pretenduar se, në fakt, Shtëpia e Rothsçajlldëve ishte mbrapa të dyja këtyre bizneseve dhe perandorive të bankingut, një tregues ky i madhështisë së Rothsçajlldëve që synonin të fshihnin zgjerimin e fuqisë së tyre dhe përpiqeshin të kontrollonin mbrapa pushtetarëve në fasadë dhe organizim.

Por bankierët nuk mund t’i bëjnë të gjitha këto vetë. Ata kanë nevojë për rrjetin e Vëllazërisë për të manipuluar rrethanat në të cilat do të shpërthejnë konfliktet. Rothsçajlldët kanë qenë për mjaft kohë tifozë të Frimasonerisë dhe Napoleon Bonaparti ka qenë rrethuar prej frimasonëve, të cilët e këshillonin për politikat dhe ekspanzionizmin e tij. Ata e bindën që të pushtonte Egjiptin dhe të grabiste qytetet e lashta për njohjet dhe artifaktet që ato zotëronin, të cilat ishin të shenjta për ritualet frimasonike dhe legjendat. Napoleoni solli me vete në Paris një obelisk egjiptian, si pjesë e kësaj grabitjeje. Frimasonët britanikë e bindën qeverinë e tyre të bënte të njëjtën gjë dhe, si rezultat, ky obelisk, i njohur si Shigjeta e Kleopatrës, u vodh, madje, ende sot qëndron në Londër. Aventurat e Napoleonit ishin shfrytëzuar mirë prej Vëllazërisë dhe bankierëve të tyre. Në librin e tij, Rothsçajlldët, historiani Xhon Rives tregon se si Nathan Rothsçajlldi përjetoi rezultatin e betejës së Vaterlosë më 1815 dhe e pa se si Uellingtoni i mundi ushtritë e Napoleonit. Nathani pastaj vrapoi me kuaj për në kanalin anglez dhe bursën e Londrës. Këtu, duke parë me ligësi panikun goditës dhe hidhërimin, shpalli njoftimin se Uellingtoni ishte mundur. Ai u bë bindës për këtë, pasi vetë shiti disa stoqe aksionesh me çmime të ulëta, qesharake. Kjo solli si rezultat një panik në bursë ku gjithkush, në mënyrë dëshpëruese, përpiqej të shiste të vetat me çfarëdo çmimi që të mundej. Në fshehtësi, Nathani dhe shtëpia e Rothsçajdëllve i blenë këto stoqe më pas për një çapë buke. Në atë kohë, pa telefon ose telegraf, duheshin disa ditë që lajmet të depërtonin në Londër, kur, në fakt, Uellingtoni kishte fituar. Bursa menjëherë u ngrit dhe u turr përpjetë. Nathani i shiti stoqet, të cilat i pati fituar me fshehtësi dhe korri kështu fitime të majme. E njëjta metodë bazë është përdorur qysh atëherë dhe ende përdoret sot për të manipuluar tregjet financiare. Paniqet e bursës nuk janë të rralla. Ato janë projektuar për të shpartalluar gjithsecilin, me përjashtim të atyre që e kanë krijuar atë. Ardhja e perandorisë Rothsçajlld ishte përmbledhur te fjalët e Majer Amshelit kur ai do të thoshte: “Më jepni kontrollin e monedhës kombëtare dhe për mua s’do të ketë rëndësi se kush i bën ligjet”.

Nathan Rothsçajlldi mori në dorë fatin Rothsçajlld dhe ndikoi në nivele të reja. Është meritë e tij që u shumëfishua kapitali i saj 2 500 herë në kursin e pesë viteve. Ai themeloi koncernin e bankingut privat N. M. Rothsçajlld dhe Bijtë në Londër me degët e veta në Paris, Berlin, Vjenë dhe Napoli. Ky veprim kishte për qëllim të operonte në bursa dhe të jepte borxhe për qeveritë dhe të tjerët. Ai do të bëhej agjent dhe menaxher për bankat, hekurudhat, prodhuesit e armëve dhe korporatat e të gjitha llojeve. Prej kësaj erdhën degët e kompanisë, të cilat morën emra të ndryshëm për të fshehur zgjerimin e ndikimit së Rothsçajlldëve, fuqisë dhe infiltrimit të tyre. Kjo është njëlloj me operimin e sistemit të sotëm financiar, me një pakicë në qendër që përdor fronte dhe emra të ndryshme në pafundësi, për të njëjtën organizatë. Thjesht shikoni emrat e dyqaneve në qendrën e një qyteti mesatar; nëse do të shihni se kush i zotëron ato, do të zbuloni se janë grupe të njëjta të vogla. Ju do të zbuloni të njëjtin fakt te paraqitja me emra të ndryshëm të pluhurave larës dhe produkteve të tjera nëpër supermarkete. Në Amerikë, perandoria Rothsçajlld ishte paraqitur prej kompanive si Kahn, Loeb dhe Co dhe kështu njëlloj ka gjasa, sipas shumë studiuesve, se kompanitë amerikane siç janë ato të J. P. Morgan, Speyer dhe Lehman, gjithashtu kanë qenë kontrolluar gjerësisht prej Rothsçajlldëve. Kryeministri Benxhamin Dizrael ishte shumë i afërt me familjen Rothsçajlld. Këta të fundit i dhanë borxh qeverisë së tij 4 milionë paundë për të blerë një zonë të rrethuar në Kanalin e Suezit më 1875. Novela e Dizraelit, Koningsbaj (Conningsby), duket qartë se është e bazuar mbi historinë e familjes. Personazhi Sidonia, në pasazhin e mëposhtëm, është në të vërtetë Nathan Rothsçajlldi:

“Ai arriti këtu [Londër] pas paqes së Parisit me një kapital të madh. Ai e siguroi gjithë këtë sasi me kreditimin e Vaterlosë, ngjarje e cila e bëri atë një nga kapitalistët më të mëdhenj në Evropë… Ai mori fitimin që i takonte mendjemprehtësisë së tij. Evropa i kërkoi para dhe Sidonia [Nathani] ishte gati për t’ia dhënë hua Evropës. Franca donte shumë, Austria akoma edhe më shumë, Prusia pak, Rusia ca miliona; Sidonia do t’i furnizonte që të gjitha ato. I vetmi vend, të cilin ai nuk e kreditoi ishte Spanja; ai ishte paraqitur tepër mirë me burimet e veta.

“…ai themeloi një vëllazëri ose me kushërinj të afërt, te të cilët do të kishte besim, për shumën e kapitaleve themelore. Ai ishte lord dhe mjeshtër i tregjeve të kapitalit botëror dhe, sigurisht, një lord virtuoz dhe mjeshtër për gjithçka tjetër. Në kuptimin e plotë të fjalës, ai mbante peng të ardhurat e Italisë Jugore dhe monarkët apo ministrat në të gjitha vendet u bënin korte këshillave të tij dhe drejtoheshin prej këshillave të tij”.

Ose siç e thekson historiani Xhon Rives në veprën e tij Rothsçajlldët:

“Pak do ta kishin parashikuar se ky djalë i Majer Amshelit, në pak vitet që do të rridhnin, do të ushtrohej për një ndikim të pacak, saqë paqja e kombeve do të varej prej një të lëkunduri të kokës së tij; se kontrolli i fuqishëm që ata ushtronin mbi tregjet monetare evropiane do t’u jepte mundësinë e pozicionimit si arbitra të paqes dhe të luftës, derisa ata, për qejf të tyre, mund të refuzonin ose të furnizonin mjetet e kërkuara për të vazhduar një fushatë.

“Por kjo që mund të duket e pabesueshme, në fakt, vinte prej ndikimit të tyre të paanë, të kombinuar me pasurinë dhe kreditin e tyre të pafund, çka u jepte mundësinë për të vepruar ndaj firmave ekzistuese jo shumë të fuqishme, për t’i kundërshtuar ato për një kohë të gjatë, me qëllim që t’i ngutnin aq sa duhej për t’ua u thithur një biznes, të cilin Rothsçajlldët ua i kishin refuzuar. Për të fituar këtë pozicion të lartësuar, Majer Amsheli dhe bijtë e tij kërkuan bashkëveprimin me shtetet, por me ndonjë prej tyre, i cili ishte ngjitur në saje të mbështetjes së tij dhe që i shtrinte tepër përmasat e ambicies së vet, ai do të sillej si i pavarur në të gjitha ndihmat e mundshme dhe do të vepronte me to me lirinë më të madhe, ndërsa shtetet mbeteshin në një pozicion lutës te këmbët e tij”.

Zgjerimi i ndikimit së Rothsçajlldëve që nga kjo kohë është rritur dukshëm. Kur vdiq Nathani, djali i tij më i madh, Lioneli, u vendos si drejtues i N. M. Rothsçajlld. Lioneli eci para në kreditimet për qeveritë britanike dhe amerikane, si dhe për të tjera qeveri si ajo e Egjiptit. Kjo përfshinte një borxh prej rreth 80 milionë dollarësh për Britaninë për të financuar luftën e Krimesë (e projektuar nga Elita), në të cilën vdiqën dhjetëra e mijëra njerëz. Lioneli veproi edhe si agjent i qeverisë ruse për 20 vjet.. Ai u zëvendësua prej djalit të tij të madh, Nathan Mayer, i cili do të bëhej i pari Lord Rothsçajlld, kur ai u ngrit në dhomën e lordëve dhe mori një karrige në Dhomën Britanike të Lordëve, më 1885. Lordi i parë Rothsçajlld do të bëhej drejtues i Bankës së Anglisë, me një fuqi të patreguar për të ndikuar në sistemin botëror financiar. “Zonja e vjetër e Thridnidël Strit” - siç është quajtur Banka e Anglisë, ka qenë dhe mbetet një armë në dorë të Elitës Botërore. Përfaqësuesit Rothsçajlld nëpër botë vazhduan të manipulonin ngjarjet duke përdorur fuqinë e tyre, për t’i shërbyer axhendës afatgjatë, e cila pasqyronte atë të Vëllazërisë: mbizotërimin botëror.

E vendos theksin këtu për të hedhur dritë mbi faktin se pjesa e luajtur prej Rothsçajlldëve nuk është një model për të sharë gjithë popullin çifut si një të tërë, shumica më e madhe e të cilit nuk e ka idenë se çfarë po ndodh dhe sigurisht nuk do ta mbështetnin nëse do ta dinin. Shumë nga anëtarët e familjeve që unë do të përmend, si Rothsçajlldët, Rokfelerët etj., nuk e dinë planin e lojës, asnjëri. Janë disa që i kontrollojnë perandoritë e tyre, të cilat unë do të synoj t’i tregoj dhe jo gjithçka që e ka emrin Rothsçajlld, Rokfeler dhe të tjerë. Unë besoj se ndër vite studiuesit, të cilët kanë fajësuar gjithë konspiracionin e popullit çifut si një i tërë, janë gabuar seriozisht; njëlloj mund të thuhet edhe për organizatat çifute, pasi nuk mund të pranohet e njëjta gjë nëse ndonjë person punon në fshehtësi për Rendin e Ri Botëror, gjë që është njëlloj naive, nëse do të lejonim, - edhe më keq, - dogmën, për të errësuar të vërtetën e tyre. Ne jemi duke vënë re, sipas një drejtimi të përbashkët, një zvarritje për fuqi dhe kultin e Syrit Gjithëvështrues, i cili po mbizotëron mbi të gjitha racat dhe, sipas pikëpamjes sime, është i lidhur, - ndonjëherë njihet, ndonjëherë jo - me një forcë kontrolluese të lartë: Gardianët e Burgut të Dimensionit të Katërt.

Një rrjet bankingu i Elitës Botërore u krijua me bankat qendrore në çdo vend, duke punuar së bashku për të manipuluar sistemin kryq e tërthor Evropës dhe Shteteve të Bashkuara. Kjo do të koordinohej më vonë nga Banka e Ujdive Ndërkombëtare në Bazel të Zvicrës dhe nga 13 njerëz elitarë në Komisionin e Bankingut Ndërkombëtar në Gjenevë të Zvicrës. Vini re faktin se Zvicra gjithmonë është e distancuar në vetmi, kur Evropa shkon drejt luftës. Ky është shpjegimi. Është qendër e financimit të Elitës Botërore. Ideja e një banke qendrore në çdo vend ka qenë një frymëzim i Elitës. E para ishte Banka e Amsterdamit më 1609, që u pasua nga Banka e Hamburgut (1619) dhe Banka e Suedisë (1661), të pajisura me statute nga pasardhësit e bankierëve në Xhenova dhe Venecie. Këto përfshinin Varburgët e Hamburgut, të cilët rridhnin nga familja e Abraham del Bankos, bankierit më të madh të Venecies. Manipulatorët që qëndronin përtej Bankës së Amsterdamit qëndronin edhe përtej holandezit Uilliami i Oranzhit, i cili mori fronin e Britanisë më 1689, një manovrim i shkathët i realizuar prej manovrimeve të shoqërisë sekrete të quajtur Urdhri Portokalli. Banka e Anglisë erdhi shpejt më pas, sipas statutit të garantuar nga Uilliami më 1694. Shumë studiues pretendojnë se të gjithë monarkët e Evropës kanë një lidhje të vjetër me Uilliamin. Rezistenca kundrejt bankës e parlamentit u kapërcye kur Uilliami futi Britaninë në një luftë të kushtueshme me Francën. Nevoja për të forcuar monedhën e bëri opozitën të dorëzohej ndaj presionit të paraqitur nga banka, e cila filloi të huante para që nuk ekzistonin për qeverinë britanike. Si përfundim realizoi fitime fantastike nga të ardhurat prej paketave popullore, përmes taksës së të ardhurave dhe shfrytëzimit, madje të njerëzve më të varfër nëpër perandorinë britanike. Ishte krijuar institucioni i njohur si Komiteti i Borxhit Kombëtar (për bankat). E drejta e posaçme mbretërore për shumat e mëdha të parasë i ishte dorëzuar komitetit, të cilit i ishte dhënë gjithashtu fuqia për të këmbyer bazat e pasurisë kombëtare të arit, që i kontrollonte Elita.

Një pjesë udhëheqëse e Elitës Botërore në majë të piramidës njerëzore është grupi i njohur si Fisnikëria e Zezë, nga rridhnin edhe familje si ajo e Varburgut të Hamburgut. Ato ishin në ballë të planit për të vendosur Uilliam Oranzhin në fronin britanik dhe krijimin e sistemit të parasë, ashtu siç e njohim ne. Ata e kishin origjinën nga Guelfët, gjithashtu të quajtur të Zinj ose Guelfët e Zinj dhe sot Fisnikëria e Zezë. Ata ishin forca mbrapa normanëve, të cilët pushtuan Anglinë në betejën e Hastingsit, të drejtuar prej Uilliam Pushtuesit më 1066. Më vonë, kur ai u vendos në Xhenova, Itali, Fisnikëria e Zezë mbështeti Robert Bruce-in në pushtimin e tij të Skocisë dhe ishte po kjo linjë gjenetike dhe shoqëri sekrete, e cila i mundësoi Uilliam Oranzhit të bëhej mbret i Anglisë, Skocisë dhe Irlandës. Përmes Uilliamit, Fisnikëria e Zezë krijoi Bankën e Anglisë dhe Kompaninë famëkeqe të Indive Lindore, e cila u ngut të kapte Azinë dhe Lindjen e Largme prej Anglisë (Elitës Botërore) dhe të bëhej drejtuesja më e madhe e veprimeve të papara të drogës në botë, që s’është parë ende të përsëritet. Bashkimi politik dhe ekonomik i Anglisë e Skocisë ishte projektuar për të detyruar Skocinë në rrjetën e merimangës së parave të huajtura dhe kontrollit. Ne kemi një Mbretëri të Bashkuar me të gjitha të drejtat - e bashkuar në mbikëqyrjen e vet për të manipuluar sistemin e kontrolluar të parasë nga ana e një pakice. Bankierët e Elitës sakaq po manipulonin nëpërmjet ndikimit gjithnjë në rritje anekënd botës. Ata u përfshinë në Luftën Civile Amerikane, në të cilën financuan në të dyja anët. Rothsçajlldët e Londrës krijuan Veriun, ndërsa Rothsçajlldët e Parisit themeluan Jugun. Presidenti Abraham Linkoln kishte shtypur edhe kartëmonedha pa interes, të quajtura “greenbacks”, për të pakësuar nivelin e borxhit, me të cilin do të përballej qeveria e tij. Kjo kishte premisa shkatërruese për bankat. Nëse kjo do të vazhdonte edhe pas luftës e do të ishte përhapur edhe në vende të tjera, bankat dhe Elitat do ta kishin humbur fuqinë e tyre. Sipas shumë studiuesve, Linkolni u vra nga John Ëilkes Booth një agjent i Shtëpisë së Rothsçajlldëve. Pas vdekjes së Linkolnit përfundoi emetimi i “greenbacks”.

Edhe përpjekjet për të formuar një sistem me banking qendror në Shtetet e Bashkuara kanë qenë të debatueshme. Kundër opozitës së dy baballarëve themelues, Tomas Xhefersonit dhe Xhejms Medisonit* ishte paraqitur Banka Qendrore e parë e Shteteve të Bashkuara, në saje të manipulimit të njërit prej kolegëve të tyre, Aleksandër Hamiltonit, i cili drejtoi Bankën e Nju Jorkut. Ai mbështetej në fshehtësi prej Bankës së Anglisë dhe prej Perandorisë Rothsçajlld, e cila ishte njëlloj e ngjashme me të. Kur Xhorxh Uashingtoni, frimason i rangut të lartë, do të bëhej president më 1879-n, ai e bëri Aleksandër Hamiltonin sekretar të Thesarit. Brenda dy vjetëve, Hamiltoni siguroi realizimin e ambicies së tij me krijimin e Bankës Qendrore të ShBA-së, Banka e Shteteve të Bashkuara. Ashtu si Banka e Anglisë, kjo ishte një bankë private, e cila tani do të kontrollonte ekonominë amerikane. Banka shkaktoi trazime dhe rrëmujë si pasojë e politikave të saj. Më 1830-n, presidenti Andreë Jackson pati guximin të merrte fuqinë e Bankës së Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe fitoi. Banka e parë Qendrore e ShBA-së nuk ekzistonte më. Megjithatë, nuk do të vononte shumë dhe një tjetër e tillë do të vinte.

Në vitet e para të këtij shekulli,** Elita po komplotonte për ta rimarrë kontrollin e ekonomisë së ShBA-së, madje në një mënyrë më të plotë se më parë. Ata dëshironin dy gjëra: një bankë qendrore me kontroll kundrejt huamarrjes së kombit dhe paraqitjen e një takse federale mbi të ardhurat, për t’u dhënë kontrollin mbi të ardhurat e qeverisë. Përsëri kishte një kundërshtar serioz për këtë, por në modën klasike “e zeza është e bardhë”, ndaj ata përdorën dinakërinë kundër Kongresit dhe popullit amerikan. Së pari, Elita mbështeti zgjedhjen e presidentit Udrou Uillson*** më 1909. Ai ishte një manekin, një kukull politike dhe një Rosikrucian. Fuqia e vërtetë e administratës së Uillsonit ishte në duart e një burri të quajtur “kolonel”, Eduard Mendel Haus****, i cili ndodhej këtu vetëm që t’i shërbente Elitës. Uillsoni pati thënë se Hausi “është personaliteti im binjak”, “alter egoja ime” dhe se “mendimet e tij me të miat janë një”. Elita e udhëzonte kolonelin Haus dhe ky më pas udhëzonte Uillsonin, i cili bënte çfarë i thoshte ai. Kjo po ndodhte e gjitha nën një pretendim të sundimit të “demokracisë”.

Bankierët e Elitës u takuan në një vend të quajtur Xhekil Ajlënd në Xhorxhia, për të vendosur së bashku projektligjin që do të paraqitej për Bankën Qendrore të re të ShBA-së, Sistemin e Rezervës Federale. Ata udhëtuan me një vagon luksoz privat hekurudhor në pronësi të senatorit Nelson Aldrixh, zëri politik i Elitës në Uashington dhe gjyshi i Nelson Aldrixh Rokfelerit (katër herë kryebashkiak i Nju Jorkut dhe zv./president i ShBA-së nën presidentin Ford). Vajza e Aldrixhit, Ebi, ishte martuar me djalin e Xh. D. Rokfelerit. Katër vjet pas takimit në Xhekil Ajlënd, “edukatorët”, komentatorët dhe “historianët” e mohonin këtë takim. Tashmë kjo është pranuar, por është thënë se nuk ka qenë ngjarje për t’u shënuar. Thjesht një vrimë në ujë. Ishte koha që Elita të kontrollonte ekonominë e ShBA-së dhe popullin e saj nëpërmjet një organizate të quajtur Sistemi i Rezervës Federale, sistem i cili nuk është as federal, por as ndonjë rezervë!

Më 1902, Rothsçajlldët dërguan në Amerikë një agjent të tyrin, Pol Varburgun, me vëllanë e vet, Feliksin, në mënyrë që të “riorganizonin” bankingun e ShBA-së në përshtatje me interesat e Rothsçajlldëve dhe Elitës. Një tjetër vëlla, Maks Varburgu, qëndroi në shtëpi në Frankfurt për të drejtuar biznesin bankar të familjes. Pas mbërritjes në ShBA, Pol Varburgu u martua me Nina Loebin (të kontrolluar nga Rothsçajlldi te Kuhn, Loeb and Co), ndërsa Feliksi u martua me Frejda Shifin, vajzën e Xhakob Shifit, kreut të Kuhn, Loeb and Co. Krejt papritur të dy vëllezërit u bënë ortakë në kompani dhe Polit iu akordua një pagë vjetore prej gjysmë milioni dollarësh (në fillim të këtij shekulli!) për të përgatitur terrenin në drejtim të imponimit të Sistemit të Rezervës Federale mbi popullin e ShBA-së. Kjo lëvizje ishte drejtuar prej Rothsçajlldëve dhe në nivele më të ulëta nga partnerët e martesës së Varburgut. Këto familje bankare dhe të Elitës duket se janë të kryqëzuara kudo ku kanë pasur mundësi. Ju e dini se nëpërmjet kësaj ata i ruajnë gjenet e tyre nga rastësia, si dhe të hollat brenda familjes. Kur Xhekob Shifi arriti në Amerikë për t’u lidhur me Kuhn, Loeb and Co, ai u martua me vajzën e Solomon Loebit. Xhekob Shifi do të bëhej një nga manipulatorët kyçë në fillim të gjysmës së parë të këtij shekulli. Familjet Shif dhe Rothsçajlld ishin si një e vetme dhe ndanin një derë të përbashkët në Frankfurt në ditët e Majer Amshelit. Projektligji i Rezervës Federale do të bëhej i njohur si “Projektligji Aldrixh” dhe ishin Varburgu e Aldrixhi që organizuan koperturën e takimit në Xhekil Ajlënd. Shumë vite më vonë, Frenk Vanderlip, në atë kohë agjent i Rokfelerëve, do të thoshte:

“Pavarësisht nga pikëpamjet e mia rreth vlerës që ka përfitimi i shoqërisë nga një publicitet sa më i gjerë në drejtim të marrëdhënies së korporatave, ka ekzistuar një rast, rreth vitit 1910, kur unë u solla si ilegal - në fakt në fshehtësi - si një konspirator… Nuk besoj se do ta teproja nëse do të flisja për ekspeditën tonë të fshehtë në Xhekil Ajlënd, sipas nocionit të sotëm, në lidhje me rrethanat se si u krijua Sistemi i Rezervës Federale.”

Sistemi i Rezervës Federale është një kartelë e bankave private, prej të cilave banka e Nju Jorkut është më e fuqishmja. Në ditët e sotme ajo kontrollon ekonominë e ShBA-së dhe në këtë mënyrë jep pasoja në jetën e gjithsecilit prej nesh. Përmes degëzimeve të saj në ShBA dhe lidhjeve si ato me J. P. Morgan dhe Kuhn, Loeb and Co, perandoria Rothsçajlld kontrollonte thelbësisht bankat e Nju Jorkut dhe midis tyre Bankën e Nju Jorkut. Kjo u jep atyre kontroll mbi Sistemin e Rezervës Federale dhe ekonominë amerikane. Ky kartel i Rezervës Federale është i kontrolluar nga i emëruari si drejtor i Bordit të Rezervës Federale, të caktuar nga qeveria, gjë që përbën një tjetër mënyrë për të thënë se Elita e kontrollon atë. Karteli i huan para që nuk ekzistojnë qeverisë së ShBA-së dhe sigurohet kështu që vendi - dhe në këtë mënyrë, populli - të mbytet në borxhe ndaj bankës. Pas 1910-s, sjellja e bankave i bëri ato thellësisht antipopullore me njerëzit. Elita duhet të mendonte një mënyrë për ta bindur publikun që ky ta pranonte një goditje të beftë ndaj kombit amerikan, ndërsa ata do të mendonin se fuqia e bankave ishte dobësuar. Kështu, kur u shkrua projektligji i bankierëve, ai u prit publikisht prej politikanëve manekinë në formë kundërshtuese e me tërbim. Kjo krijoi përshtypjen sikur ky projektligj ishte një lajm i keq për bankat dhe ishte kaluar në ligjin e 1913-s, me besimin se ky e kishte mpakur fuqinë e manipulatorëve të parasë. Kjo s’ishte e vërtetë. Kjo u dha atyre një kontroll të plotë. Thjesht, sa për të qenë të sigurt, projektligjin e Rezervës Federale e vendosën me shpejtësi përpara Krishtlindjes, më 1913-n, kur shumë kongresmenë ishin në shtëpi me familjet e tyre për ditën e shenjtë.

Tashmë Elita kontrollonte huamarrjen e qeverisë së ShBA-së dhe normat e interesit, gjë që do të krijonte bumet dhe shpërthimet sa herë të dëshironte. Mënyra me të cilën ata paraqitën taksën e të Ardhurës Federale ishte edhe më e egër, ndonëse arroganca e tyre ishte për t’u admiruar. Për të kaluar në ligj, kërkohej pranimi më së paku nga 36 shtete, sepse duhet të bëhej amendament, i gjashtëmbëdhjeti i Shteteve të Bashkuara. Vetëm dy shtete e pranuan. Ju do të mendoni se në një demokraci ky projektligj do të ishte një hendek. Nuk është kështu. Kjo nuk është demokraci. Sekretari i Shtetit, Filander Knox, e informoi Kongresin për domosdoshmërinë e realizimit të marrëveshjes, prandaj taksa e të Ardhurës Federale do të bëhej “ligj”. Ose, më saktë, ky në të vërtetë nuk është i tillë. Shërbimi i të Ardhurës së Brendshme (The Internal Revenue Service - IRS), i cili mbledh taksën e të Ardhurës Federale dhe grabit pasurinë e atyre që nuk paguajnë, ka vjedhur nga populli amerikan për dhjetëra vjet dhe vazhdon ta bëjë këtë. Grumbullimi i detyruar i Taksës së të Ardhurës Kombëtare edhe sot e gjithë ditën, është i paligjshëm. Kjo taksë s’ka kaluar në ligj asnjëherë ashtu siç duhet. Më 1985-n, një biznesmen amerikan hodhi në gjyq Shërbimin e të Ardhurës së Brendshme, bazuar në sa më sipër dhe fitoi. Po paraqes një letër, e cila u botua nga revista Nexus, një botim i shkëlqyer, që hedh dritë mbi manipulimin e konspiracionit botëror. Letra e Komisionerit të Shërbimit të të Ardhurës së Brendshme për drejtorin e tij rajonal, tregon se është një provë që IRS-ja dhe qeveria e ShBA-së e dinë shumë mirë se të detyrosh njerëzit të paguajnë taksën e të ardhurës federale është vjedhje. Disa thonë se letra është një mashtrim dhe ka gjasa të jetë edhe kështu, por nëse jetoni në Amerikë, ia vlen që të merrni një këshillë profesionale mbi detyrimin e taksave tuaja. 

Shërbimi i të Ardhurës së Brendshme 
Departamenti i Thesarit
Për të gjithë drejtorët e distrikteve 
4 prill 1985

Më 5 mars 1985 ishte regjistruar një detyrim prej evazionit në taksa në gjykatën e distriktit të Indianapolisit, Indiana të ShBA-së, prej prokurorit të ShBA-së, Xhorxh Dunkan. Detyrimi ishte shkarkuar! Avokati mbrojtës, Loëell Becraft i Huntsville, Alabama, paraqiti prova të pakundërshtueshme se Amendamenti i 16-të i Kushtetutës së ShBA-së nuk ishte ratifikuar asnjëherë në mënyrën e duhur. Ky amendament, i cili krijoi “taksën mbi të ardhurat”, ishte firmosur si ligj, pavarësisht nga defektet serioze. Në të vërtetë, vetëm dy shtete e ratifikuan amendamentin, ndërsa ratifikimi kërkonte kalimin prej 36 shtetesh. Kjo ka shkaktuar një pasojë të tillë, që çdo taksë e paguar në Thesar qysh nga 1913-a, i takon t’i kthehet çdo qytetari dhe biznesi.
Pozicioni zyrtar i shërbimit është ashtu siç ka qenë edhe më parë, të ndihmojë dhe asistojë qytetarët e Shteteve të Bashkuara. Ne nuk do ta publikojmë apo reklamojmë këtë verdikt si një kthim të menjëhershëm të parave, pasi kjo do të shkaktonte tharje të burimeve të Thesarit. Ata qytetarë, të cilët do të bëhen të ndërgjegjshëm për këtë rezultat dhe do të aplikojnë për kompensim të plotë, duhet t’i bëjnë dokumentet e tyre sa më shpejt dhe me sa më pak bujë që të jetë e mundur…
…Këshilloni secilin prej administratorëve tuaj, që të mos e diskutojnë këtë situatë me dikë tjetër. Nuk do të ketë komunikime me shkrim dhe duhet ta grisni këtë memorandum.
Sekretari i Thesarit më ka siguruar, se nuk do të ketë reduktim të forcës së punës, pasi ky aktivitet kompensimi do të dojë minimumi 5 vjet për të përfunduar. Orientime të mëtejshme do t’ju jepen sipas kërkesave të rastit.

 (nënshkruar)
 Roscoe L.Egger, Jr.
Përfaqësues i të Ardhurës së Brendshme


Figura 5: Kjo letër mund të jetë e falsifikuar, por ajo kuadron temat e një mashtrimi në fshehtësi.

Fuqia mbi ngjarjet politike dhe njerëzore në këtë planet ishte rritur prej kapërcimeve dhe kufizimeve, derisa ky sistem i parasë së çuditshme zhvilloi kontrollin e tij të botës. Kjo iu dha bankierëve të Elitës mundësinë për të manipuluar luftërat dhe revolucionet, pothuajse sa herë që ata të dëshironin, të lidhur me elementë të tjerë brenda rrjetit të Vëllazërisë, gjë që zhvilloi dhe madje i bëri më të përqendruar në qëllimet e tyre, gjatë të njëjtës periudhë kur lindi sistemi i bankingut. Një tjetër degë e Vëllazërisë ishte themeluar zyrtarisht nga profesori gjerman Adam Veishaupt, më 1 maj 1776, e cila kërkoi të depërtonte në të gjitha vendet e fuqishme në Evropë. Kjo u quajt Iluminati Bavarian. Termi “Iluminati” kishte kuptimin “i iluminuar ose i ndriçuar” dhe vinte që nga kohët e lashta. Iluminati i Veishauptit ishte projektuar sipas linjave të Vëllazërisë klasike me rrathët e njerëzve, në dukje të palidhur, të cilët qëndronin përtej skenës dhe pa e ditur as vetë, të gjithë manipuloheshin dhe drejtoheshin prej të njëjtës bërthamë kontrolluese në qendër. Një herë ai tha: “Fuqia e madhe e Urdhrit tonë shtrihet te fshehtësia e tij; le të mos shfaqet kurrë në emrin e vet, por gjithmonë të mbulohet prej një emri tjetër, një tjetri preokupim”. Kjo ishte një përmbledhje madhështore e qasjes së Iluminatit, Elitës Botërore. Disa studiues mendojnë se në të vërtetë ishte viti 1770 kur Veishaupti kërkoi të shpallte Iluminatin Bavarian me ndihmën fillestare të Rothsçajlldëve.

Shoqëritë sekrete të Vëllazërisë komplotuan të shkatërronin monarkitë evropiane ose duke i zëvendësuar ato me republika, ose, pak më shpesh, duke e zhvendosur fuqinë e tyre si dhe duke i fundosur ata si drejtues të thjeshtë të shtetit. Një monark i fuqishëm ishte në rregull nëse ai ose ajo i mbështetnin planet e Iluminatit, Elitës për Rendin e Ri Botëror, por nëse ata nuk e bënin këtë ose refuzonin të manipuloheshin, mbi ta reagohej si një bllok serioz, sipas planit të hartuar. Manipulatorët i vrisnin ata dhe shpresonin se pasardhësi do të luante lojën, por kjo nuk mund të vazhdonte të përsëritej pa fund. Një pikëpamje shumë më e mirë e Vëllazërisë ishte zëvendësimi i monarkive me përfaqësues të zgjedhur të popullit, të cilët do të ndërroheshin një herë në disa vjet. Nëse kontrolloni paranë dhe median, mund të kontrolloni gjerësisht: (a) se kush do të vijë në krye të partive politike dhe (b) cilët njerëz do të zgjidhen në qeveri. Ju jepni mbështetjen financiare dhe përdorni rrjetin e shoqërisë sekrete brenda të gjitha partive politike për të manipuluar zgjedhjen tuaj për në majë; aktivizoni median tuaj (të kontrolluar) për të rritur popullaritetin e atij që doni ju të fitojë në zgjedhjet e ardhshme dhe të minoni kundërshtarin e tij apo të saj. Iluzioni që të shkrin së qeshuri e që quhet demokraci, është një mjet i mrekullueshëm për Iluminatin, Elitën Botërore. Kjo ishte krijesa e tyre dhe gjëja e fundit që ju mund ta quani demokraci.

Revolucioni Francez i 1789-s ishte një grusht shteti i Iluminatit, metodat e të cilit janë ripërsëritur herë pas here për të zëvendësuar monarkitë jodemokratike me “parlamentet popullore” jodemokratike. I vetmi ndryshim midis këtyre dy formave të qeverisjes është se njëra ishte qartësisht një diktaturë, ndërsa tjetra është paraqitur si liri. Kur njerëzit janë qeverisur prej një diktatori, në çfarëdo lloj forme, arrin një kohë kur dëshira për të dhënë mendim në punët e vendit do të piqet brenda njerëzve dhe, si rezultat, do të kërkohen format e demokracisë. Njerëzit jetojnë nën një diktator, me fjalë të tjera, e dinë se janë duke jetuar nën një diktator dhe, si përfundim, ata rebelohen. Sistemi që zëvendësoi monarkitë, “demokracitë e gënjeshtërta”, siç i quaj unë, ishte projektuar të jepte iluzionin e “pushtetit popullor”, ndërsa po strukturonte sistemin për të siguruar që pakica të drejtonte të gjithë shfaqjen. Prej manipulimit të ngjarjeve dhe zgjedhjeve nëpërmjet ndërhyrjes së drejtpërdrejtë, korrupsionit ose fuqisë së mediave, Elita do të ishte jashtëzakonisht e sigurt se të zgjedhurit e saj do të bëheshin presidentë, kryeministra dhe emra drejtues ndër qeveri. Njerëzit pyesin se përse këta që ngjiten në majë të politikës, anekënd botës, janë më së shumti ose të korruptuar, ose të paaftë. Mirë, tashmë e mësuat. Ata janë të paracaktuar për të qenë të tillë. Për më tepër, është e vështirë të inkurajosh njerëzit për t’u rebeluar kundër tiranisë së demokracive të gënjeshtërta, sepse ata janë programuar që të besojnë se jetojnë në një demokraci të vërtetë. Me rënien e fuqisë monarkike gjatë revolucioneve të projektuara nga Iluminati, një formë e diktaturës ishte zëvendësuar me një tjetër, por vetëm pak mundën ta dallonin këtë. 
Nëse hedhim një vështrim të shkurtër te shpërthimi i Revolucionit Francez, ai do t’ju tregojë strategjinë e nëndheshme, me të cilën Elita Botërore dhe degëzimet e saj të Iluminatit përdorën gjithë kohës krijimin e konfliktit dhe verbimin e popullit. Ai filloi, si zakonisht, me një krizë të fabrikuar ekonomike. Një vend dhe, populli i vet, së pari, kërkonin të dëshpëruar shtigjet për të dalë nga varfëria dhe kolapsi ekonomik. Ashtu siç keni për ta vënë re përgjatë librit, manipulatorët krijuan rrethanat, për të cilat opinioni publik tha: “Duhet bërë diçka!” Pasi ishte realizuar ky stad (prej krizave ekonomike, luftërave apo diçkaje tjetër), manipulatorët bënë hapa para, duke paraqitur vizionin e tyre ndaj njerëzve dhe ofruan “zgjidhjet” e problemeve, të cilat ata vetë i kishin krijuar në fillim. Këto “zgjidhje” do të ishin saktësisht të gjitha masat që kërkonin të merreshin nga manipulatorët, si pjesë e udhëtimit përgjatë Rendit të Ri Botëror. Kjo është ajo që unë e kam quajtur skenari problem-kundërveprim-zgjidhje. Në këtë rast, ata kërkonin që populli i Francës të përmbyste monarkinë dhe ata të mbillnin farën e revoltës nëpërmjet metodës së tyre epokale të varfërisë dhe të borxhit. Në librin e tij Jeta e Napoleonit, McNair Ëilson thotë për kohën e tij:

“Një ndryshim cilësor ndodhi në strukturën ekonomike të Evropës, nëpërmjet të cilit, bazat e vjetra reshtën së qeni pasuri e matshme në toka, të korra, kope dhe minerale; një standard i ri po dilte në pah, domethënë, një formë e parasë për të cilën ishte dhënë titulli “kredit”.

Borxhet mateshin në ar ose argjend, asnjë prej të cilave nuk ishte e prodhuar në Francë. Në këtë mënyrë, borxhet e francezëve kishin kërcyer dhe ishin bërë më të pamundura për t’u arkëtuar. Vëllazëria i kishte njerëzit brenda, si zakonisht, duke përfshirë njërin që ishte në një pozicion kyç, siç ishte ai i ministrit të Financave të mbretit Luigj. Ai quhej Neker*, një njeri i cili pretendonte të ishte me origjinë gjermano-zvicerane. Ëilson shkruan për të: “Nekeri imponoi qëllimin e tij brenda te Thesari i mbretit, si një përfaqësues i sistemit të borxhit dhe siguroi aleancë me këtë sistem.” Nekeri pati një reputacion si spekulator i guximshëm dhe i paskrupullt përpara se të lidhej me administratën e mbretit dhe pas katër vjetësh në thesar, ai i manipuloi financat e Francës në interes të Iluminatit, Elitës duke i shtuar një tjetër borxh prej 170 milionë paundësh borxhit kombëtar. Me ekonominë e Francës si zhele dhe me popullin, të cilit po i rritej shqetësimi për varfërinë e vet, Iluminati lëvizi në stadin e dytë dhe filloi procesin e stimulimit të revolucionit. Ata e bënë këtë nëpërmjet rrjetit të Frimasonerisë.

Prej vitit 1730, Frimasoneria kishte hyrë në Francë nga Anglia dhe kishte tërhequr emra të shquar në rangjet e saj, siç ishte Filip Egalitè, Duka i Çartres dhe Duka i Orleanit, i cili u bë Mjeshtër i Madh. Vëllazëria i përdori njerëz të tillë, si dhe të tjerë si ata, për të sajuar terrenin fillestar të revolucionit, i cili ishte më i moderuar në kërkesat e veta. Egalitè e kishte bindur mbretin se ai do të bëhej mbret i një shteti demokratik, në një kohë që ata donin ta përmbysnin atë bashkë me mbretëreshën. Ai nuk kishte as idenë më të vogël për gjakderdhjen që do të vinte. Ai mendonte njëlloj me Lafajetin, një revolucionar tjetër dhe mik me Benxhamin Frenklin. Lafajeti donte të shikonte një monarki demokratike, të paraqitur nën Luigjin, mbretin e atëhershëm. Por këta njerëz u përdorën vetëm si mjete për të ndezur fillimin e etheve të revolucionit. Manipulatorët e vërtetë e dinin saktësisht llojin e revolucionit dhe qëllimin që ai kishte. Edhe pse Egalitè u shërbeu qëllimeve të tyre, ai u dërgua në gijotinë. Shumë njerëz janë mashtruar prej manipulatorëve të Iluminatit, duke qenë të sigurt se po luanin pjesën e tyre të lojës në planin e përgjithshëm, axhenda e vërtetë e të cilit është mbajtur e fshehtë për ta. Edhe pse ata e kanë bërë punën e tyre, janë hedhur si të pavlerë. Ata që e lexojnë këtë libër dhe janë në nivele të ulëta të shkallës së Vëllazërisë, duhet të mendohen gjatë në interes të tyre, pse jo edhe të të tjerëve.

Një tjetër folës i Vëllazërisë ishte Marquis de Mirbeau. Dihet tashmë se ai financohej prej gjermanit Moses Mendelson*, një anëtar i Iluminatit. Rabini Marvin S. Antelman e quajti Mendelsonin manipulator kyç të një klike “çifute” të fshehtë dhe besohet se ai vetë kërkonte ta shkatërronte Judaizmin, si dhe të gjitha fetë e tjera. Ai theksonte se kjo klikë, së bashku me joçifutët që bënin pjesë në të, janë adhurues të atij që ai e quante kulti i Syrit Gjithëvështrues. Ai e lidhi këtë grup me Shtëpinë e Rothsçajlldëve dhe theksoi se kulti ishte forca mbrapa Revolucionit Francez. Mendelsoni e filloi frontin e Iluminatit me lëvizjen Haskala më 1776, vit kur ishte shpallur Iluminati Bavarian. Një tjetër figurë e afërt me Mendelsonin ishte anëtari i Iluminatit Fridrih Nikolai.** Rabini Antelman e përshkruante Mendelsonin si një “njeri mashtrues”, i cili komplotoi për të shkurorëzuar Judaizmin, ndërsa pretendonte se ishte një nxitës i fesë dhe i “racës”. Kjo është pikërisht ajo që ka ndodhur qysh atëherë dhe vazhdon deri më sot. Ka një klikë botërore çifute, e cila në të vërtetë nuk është adhuruese e Judaizmit apo mbështetëse e popullit çifut. Lozhat e Frimasonerisë në Francë, veçanërisht ato që kanë qenë nën kontrollin e formës së Urdhrit të Grand Orientit, kishin infiltrime prej manipulatorëve të Iluminatit dhe ishin përdorur për të ndezur revolucionin. Më 1786, Mirabo formoi një lozhë të Iluminatit në një takim në Kolegjin Jakobin në Paris. Ata do të bëheshin të njohur si Jakobinë. Në të njëjtin vit, një tjetër grup i Syrit Gjithëvështrues të Iluminatit, i quajtur Frankistët nga Jacob Franks ishte krijuar në Frankfurt. Një nga drejtuesit që shkëlqente këtu ishte Majkëll Hes,*** një i punësuar i Majer Amshel Rothsçajlldit. Këto dy grupe, jakobinët dhe frankistët, ishin në zemër të Revolucionit Francez. 

Plani i Vëllazërisë ishte zbuluar haptazi, kur një anëtar i Iluminatit Bavarian të Adam Veishauptit ishte goditur nga rrufeja dhe ishte vrarë në Ratisbonë ndërsa ishte duke shpërndarë letra sekrete. Kjo i zbuloi planet për revolucion botëror dhe Rendin e Ri Botëror, që kishin një ngjashmëri të dukshme me Protokollet e Pleqve të Sionit, të cilat do t’i shohim shumë shkurt. Qeveria bavareze ishte në kërkim të qendrës së Iluminatit. U arrit të gjendeshin më shumë informata dhe plani u ishte bërë i ditur edhe autoriteteve franceze. Por ngjarjet në Francë tashmë kishin arritur pranë një pike, saqë askush nuk mund t’i ndalte dot më. Prej 1789-s, më shumë se 2 000 llozha frimasone u anëtarësuan tek organizata e Grand Orientit, e cila, nga ana e saj, ishte kontrolluar prej Iluminatit. Ata në vetvete ishin të kontrolluar nga Elita Botërore.
Organizata qendrore e revolucionit, shtypi dhe përhapja e propagandës ishte bazuar te Pallati Mbretëror, shtëpia e Egalitèsë. Ai ishte kaq në borxh ndaj huadhënësve, saqë u kishte lënë si garanci pallatin e tij. Pjesë e zgjuarsisë së manipulimit në ndonjë veprim të Elitës, Vëllazërisë është karakteri vrasës i opozitës. Një shembull i tillë në Revolucionin Francez ishte gjerdani i famshëm prej diamanti, i “blerë” nga mbretëresha Maria Antuaneta. Ajo ishte paralajmëruar rreth Frimasonerisë prej së motrës që jetonte në Austri shumë vjet më parë, por këshillave të saj ajo nuk iu vuri rëndësinë e duhur. Ajo e informoi të motrën, se në Francë Frimasoneria ishte e hapur dhe “gjithsecili i di të gjitha”. Frimasonët e “hapur” ishin tashmë duke planifikuar një banjë gjaku në guillotine, siç e shkruante ajo vetë këtë fjalë. Zemërimi me monarkinë në Francë ishte ushqyer me benzinë, kur makina propagandistike shpalli se mbretëresha kishte blerë një varëse diamanti për një çerek milion paundi, kur në të vërtetë ajo ishte urdhëruar pa dijeninë e saj prej një agjenti të Vëllazërisë, një shoqëruesi të afërt të Adam Veishauptit. Në një kohë të tillë varfërie në Francë, kjo gjë shërbeu si një dinamit politik. Skema ishte organizuar prej Jozef Balsamos (emri i vërtetë Kaliostro*), një italian nga Palermo, i cili ishte futur në Iluminat prej Vaishauptit. 

Ky “revolucion popullor” vazhdoi të hedhë lolot e tij dhe prezantuesit e programit të faqes së re të dhunës së shpalosur. Të tjerë ishin paraqitur, si Dantoni, Marati dhe Robespieri, të cilët gjithashtu do të zëvendësoheshin pasi t’i kishin përdorur të gjitha mundësitë e tyre të plota. Mobi (turma) ishte organizuar të dilte nëpër rrugë, në mënyrë që të nxitej më tepër dhunë dhe makth. Në shtator të 1792-shit ndodhi “masakra e shtatorit”, ku 8 000 njerëz u vranë vetëm në burgjet e Parisit, në emër të një revolucioni, i cili supozohej të ishte për “lirinë” nga tirania mbretërore. Madje, në thelbin e vet, revolucioni nuk ishte organizuar nga populli francez. Sër Valter Skoti,** në veprën e tij Jeta e Napolonit, thotë: “Liderët kryesorë të… [revolucionit]… duket se kanë qenë të huaj.” Robespieri u tha se ishte drejtuesi i shquar i revolucionit, ndërsa ky e uli ritmin, por kjo ishte një tjetër perde tymi. Në librin e tij Jeta e Robespierit, G. Renier thotë:

“Më 28 korrik 1794, Robespieri mbajti një fjalim të gjatë kundër ultraterroristëve… duke shprehur akuza të përgjithshme të mekura. “Unë sfidoj duke mos i përmendur ata në këtë moment dhe në këtë vend. Unë nuk mundem të gris copa-copa plotësisht vellon që mbulon këtë mister të pafund qysh prej antikitetit. Por mund të pohoj me bindje se midis autorëve të këtij komploti janë agjentët e këtij sistemi të korruptuar dhe të shkapërdarë, më të fuqishmit të shpikur nga të gjitha shpikjet djallëzore prej të huajve për asgjësimin e Republikës; këtu kam ndërmend apostujt e ndyrë të ateizmit dhe të përjetësisë që është në bazën e tij”.

Në orën 2 pas mesnate, Robespieri u qëllua dhe të nesërmen u çua në gijotinë. Ai ishte shumë afër të vërtetës duke folur rreth Revolucionit të “lavdishëm” Francez dhe, në botën e çuditshme të Iluminatit, Elitës, do të thoshte se ai duhej rrëzuar. Mendoni këtë shembull ju që jeni në Vëllazëri dhe që besoni se jeni në kontroll të ngjarjeve. Ndaluni tani, më jepni informacionin që keni rreth asaj që po ndodh dhe vaftë në djall Vëllazëria, përpara se ju të bëheni një tjetër Robespier ose Egalitè! Nga Revolucioni Francez ju mund të shikoni elementet e luftërave dhe revolucioneve të manipuluara, që janë të zakonshme për të gjithë “popujt e rebeluar” në Evropë, të cilët dëbuan monarkitë dhe janë konfliktuar nëpër botë deri në ditët e sotme. Këto janë: krizat financiare, të cilat krijojnë vuajtje dhe sjellin zvarritjen për ndryshim (“Diçka duhet bërë”); mashtrimi i njerëzve me ndikim, të cilët mbështesin “kauzën” pa e kuptuar axhendën e vërtetë; shkarkimi i këtyre njerëzve, kur ata u kanë shërbyer qëllimeve të tyre me propagandën ndaj masave, për të shkatërruar sensin e natyrshëm të publikut për padrejtësinë, ta dezinformojnë dhe drejtojnë opinionin në drejtimin e dëshiruar; gënjeshtrat e thëna rreth kundërshtarëve të planit të tyre dhe vrasja politike e personazheve të tyre në pikën ku njerëzit kanë për të grumbulluar urrejtje të madhe për ta; organizimi i “marrjes me qira të turmave”, duke e bombarduar atë me agjitacion dhe inkurajim për të shkelmuar rendin e themeluar; dhe përfundimisht, vendosja e një demokracie kallpe ose e një varianti tjetër diktature.

Vëreni sfondin e ndonjë revolucioni ose lufte dhe do të shikoni shumë, zakonisht të gjitha këto metoda pune. Këtë sistem unë e kam përshkruar si një mënyrë përmes së cilës Gardianët e Burgut jashtëtokësor dhe Ndërgjegjja Luciferike me frekuencat jofizike rreth këtij planeti projektojnë kontrollin e tyre në botën fizike, duke qenë se kanë rrjetën e Elitës Botërore, Iluminatit, Vëllazërisë. Përça dhe sundo, kontrollo rrjedhjen e informacionit, manipulo sekrete dhe hap konflikt. Për mbi 300 mijë vjet ose më tepër, të gjitha këto metoda të kontrollit prej Gardianëve të Burgut mund të jenë parë në rrjetin e Elitës mbi tokë. Njëra shërben tërësisht si nivel për tjetrën. Revolucioni dhe lufta e vazhdueshme nëpër Evropë gjatë shekullit të nëntëmbëdhjetë është e koordinuar prej lordit Palmerston, kryeministri i Anglisë, i cili drejtoi politikat e vendit të tij për të zbatuar projektet e Iluminatit. Lordi Palmerston ishte Patriarku i Madh ose Mjeshtri i Madh i Frimasonerisë së Orientit të Madh, një emër tjetër i Iluminatit.
Palmerstoni ishte kryeministër gjatë “luftërave të opiumit”, kur Britania i detyroi kinezët të importonin opium, një politikë që e bëri të ndërvarur popullsinë e saj dhe i bëri ata lehtësisht të kontrollueshëm. Një arritje ishte zotërimi britanik i Hong Kongut, nëpërmjet së cilës Britania vazhdonte tregtinë e saj të drogës me amerikanët dhe kinezët.

Kishte një ambicie tjetër në axhendën e Gardianëve të Burgut/Elitës Botërore gjatë kësaj periudhe: fundi i Zotit në mendimin njerëzor. Zoti i Elitës është Ndërgjegjja Luciferike, por ata donin të ndalonin në mendimin njerëzor të gjitha besimet në jetën e përhershme, të ngulitnin besimin në vdekjen, mbarimin, si edhe në shkencën “materialiste”. Kjo do ta kthente ndërgjegjen njerëzore në një skllavëri të errët ndaj këtij niveli material. Në fillimet e hershme të 1800-s, një dokument i debatueshëm arriti të hedhë dritë, i emërtuar Protokollet e Pleqve të Sionit, të quajtura edhe Protokollet e Iluminatit, prej të cilave do të citoj shumë pjesë të shkëputura nga to te Rebelimi i robotit. Shumë thonë se ato ishin një mashtrim publik vetëm për të diskretituar çifutët dhe unë e përdor termin “Protokollet e Iluminatit” për t’iu larguar thekseve ndaj çifutëve. Nëse ato do të ishin një falsifikim, diçka që është shumë e mundur, cilët ishin ata që i falsifikuan dhe çfarë i shtyu që ta bënin këtë? Autorët e librit më të shitur Gjaku i shenjtë, Graali i shenjtë, nxjerrin përfundimin se protokollet origjinale ishin, në fakt, autentike. Madje mendojnë se ato ishin puna e një grupi elitar të quajtur Të Parët e Sionit, bërthama e fshehtë e kontrollit të Kalorësve Templarë. Ata besojnë se ky dokument ishte ndryshuar nga burimi i parë, për ta bërë si një komplot çifut. Sigurisht, unë nuk do ta heq nga mendja një përfundim të tillë. Ky është manipulimi që ata përshkruajnë dhe që më intereson, jo fakti se kush ka qenë fajësuar për këtë. Besoj se burimi i parë i saj lidhet me Iluminatin, sipas Rabinit Antelman. Cilat do që të jenë argumentet, nuk mund të mohohet fakti i dhënies së një mendimi pas 100 vjetësh. Protokollet, pavarësisht se nga i kemi peshqesh, ishin një profeci krejtësisht trullosëse, sipas asaj që ka ndodhur në shekullin XX në lidhje me luftërat dhe manipulimin, që unë jam duke paraqitur këtu. Kushdo që i ka shkruar ato, ka qenë i sigurt si dreqi se si ka qenë plani i lojës. Një protokoll flet për mënyrën se si manipulatorët synonin të shkatërronin idenë e Zotit në sa më shumë mendje njerëzore që të ishte e mundur:

“Ky është synimi ynë i pandryshueshëm, me mjetet e shtypit, për të ngjallur një besim të verbër në këto teori [shkencore]. Intelektualët e Gojimëve (Xhentileve) do të ngrefosen me njohuritë e marra dhe pa ndonjë verifikim logjik të tyre do të vendosen nën pasojën e gjithë informacionit të mundshëm nga shkenca, të cilin specialistët tanë agjentë e kanë ndarë me dhelpëri së bashku me qëllimin e edukimit të mendjeve të tyre në drejtimin që duam ne. Për një moment, mos mendoni se këto deklarata janë fjalë boshe; mendoni për sukseset që ujdisëm me Darvinizmin”

Protokoll 2

“…Është e domosdoshme t’i minojmë të gjitha besimet, për ta larguar me detyrim nga mendjet e Gojimëve parimin e vërtetë të Hyjnisë dhe të shpirtit dhe të vendosim në vend të tyre llogaritjet matematikore dhe nevojat materiale.”

Protokoll 4

Darvinizmi, sigurisht, i referohet Çarl Darvinit, njeriut më efektiv në realizimin e besimit të gjerë vetëm në një jetë dhe kaq. Ai sugjeronte në mes të 1800-s, se potenciali i mendjes është zhvilluar prej trashëgimisë gjenetike. Kjo është një shpikje marrëzie, por që provoi justifikimin për lëvizjen eugjenike (pastërtia raciale) që do të adhurohej e udhëhiqej nga Adolf Hitleri dhe nga politikat e kontrollit të popullsisë së sotme. Vepra e tij Origjina e specieve, me titull të shkurtuar, do të krijonte bazat për mendimin “shkencor” dhe mendimi i saj mbizotëron tek ajo që ne guxojmë ta quajmë shkencë në ditët e sotme. Madje, teoria e tij më e famshme, ajo e mbijetesës sipas përshtatjes, nuk do të paraqitej fare në katër botimet e para. Ai e formuloi atë i ndikuar nga shkrimet e një bashkëkohësi, Herbert Spencer, i cili e pati ngritur këtë ide, nga ana e tij, prej dikujt tjetër. Fjala “evolucion” nuk u paraqit deri në botimin e gjashtë, më 1872. Madje, unë mendoj se as Darvini nuk e besonte teorinë e vet nga fundi i jetës së tij. Ai mendonte se Zoti i kishte krijuar qeniet njerëzore. Gjithsesi, Origjina e specieve, e sundoi me shpejtësi mendimin “shkencor”. Ajo ishte projektuar nga Elita për të arritur pikërisht këtë. Darvini ishte një tjetër lakè.

Ai ishte një spiker për të dhënë një goditje mbi mendjen njerëzore, e cila ishte koordinuar prej shumë vitesh. Një grup i vogël njerëzish, i njohur si Shoqëria e Hënës në Birmingam, Angli, ishte shprehës i kësaj. Grupi do ta vazhdonte ndikimin e tij nën emrin e Shoqërisë Mbretërore me bazë në Londër dhe është ende një nga grupet më me ndikim në botën me vështrim drejt shkencës. Shoqëria Mbretërore ishte themeluar prej Urdhrit të Kryqit Rozë nën mbretërimin e Çarlit II. Një tjetër njeri i shquar me ndikim “shkencor”, Sër Isak Njutoni, ishte Risikrucian dhe Mjeshtër i Madh i të Parëve të Sionit, bërthama e fshehtë e Kalorësve Templarë. Ai ishte një frymëzues në sfond të themelimit të Shoqërisë Mbretërore. Studiuesit e mbrapaskenës së Shoqërisë të Hënës kanë vëzhguar se kjo pasqyronte (me saktësi të dukshme) një grup të quajtur Kolegji i Padukshëm, i përshkruar në punën e Francis Becon, Atlantisi i Ri. Ky grup ishte i njohur si Shoqëria e Hënës, sepse ai e kryente takimin një herë në muaj, kur ishte hëna e plotë. Midis anëtarëve të tij ishte Benjamin Franklini, një nga themeluesit e Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës dhe mik i afërt i revolucionarëve francezë dhe… Erazmus Darvini, gjyshi i Çarl Darvinit, njeriut që më vonë do të bëhej spiker për këtë botë që është si mos më keq. Çfarë rastësie! Një anëtar tjetër i Shoqërisë së Hënës ishte Unitariani Josiah Vedgvud,* themeluesi i të famshmes fabrikë qeramike dhe vajza e tij do të bëhej mamaja e Çarl Darvinit, pas martesës së saj me Robert Darvinin, djalin e Erasmus Darvinit. Askush nuk ka qenë aq i sigurt si ai nga kjo familje!

Gjashtë nga anëtarët e Shoqërisë së Hënës ishin edukuar në Universitetin e Edinburgut, siç ishte edhe Çarl Darvini. Shoqëria ishte një organizatë revolucionare, e cila mbështeste rrëzimin e monarkive dhe minimin e Zotit në sistemin e besimit njerëzor. Benjamin Franklin do të bëhej një lloj “diplomati” shëtitës për kauzën, njëlloj si Henri Kisinger do të bëhej në gjysmën e dytë të këtij shekulli.** Unë nuk mund ta rekomandoj së tepërmi librin e shkencëtarit dhe studiuesit kanadez, Ian T. Taylor, të titulluar Në mendjen e njerëzve: Darvini dhe Rendi i Ri Botëror. Kjo zbulon historinë se si teoria “shkencore” moderne ishte ambalazhuar dhe shitur si e vërtetë për të trullosur mendjen njerëzore. Me provë të detajuar dhe të dokumentuar, Tejlori zhvesh ngrehinën e këtij institucioni shkencor, besimet e tij, pretendimet dhe manipulimin. Çdo student i shkencës do të përfitonte shumë nga leximi i kësaj vepre.

Por natyrisht që shumë njerëz nuk lexojnë të tilla prova. Ata shkojnë në sistemin e shkollave dhe universiteteve dhe përthithin të gjitha gjepurat e pranuara, të cilat e kanë fillesën nga koha e Darvinit. Kjo dëmton rrugën e disave prej tyre, për të parë vetveten dhe jetën në përgjithësi dhe, ashtu siç e kemi diskutuar, ata krijojnë këtë realitet për botën rrotull tyre. Kjo është një botë që nuk dihet se “Ku e ka fillin? Ne jemi mbi të gjitha, vetëm aksidente kozmike dhe jeta është pothuajse një mbijetesë e më të përshtatshmit. Nuk ka ambient për ndjenjën; gjithkush për vete”. Një lëvizje, e cila ka lindur nga këndvështrimi i jetës prej Darvinit është quajtur Humanizëm, një tjetër mjet për manipulimin, madje shumica dërrmuese e avokatëve të saj, nuk e kuptojnë atë. Ende edhe sot, organizata si Komiteti për Shqyrtimin Shkencor të Pretendimeve për Paranormalët (KShShPP) bëjnë gjithçka që mundin për të diskretituar ndonjë shpjegim apo dukuri, e cila e denoncon institucionin shkencor si një mashtrim. Një militante e vrullshme britanike në krah të alternativës së shpjegimit shkencor është Suzan Bllekmor,*** e cila i ka ardhur rrotull rrotës së torturës me bollëkun e programeve televizive për të mbrojtur linjën institucionale kundër të gjitha sfidave. Këta mendjembyllur e sfidojnë imagjinatën time.




* Në origjinal: Josiah Ëedgëood [Shën. Përkth.]
** Të shekullit XX [Shën. Përkth.] 
** * Në origjinal: Susan Blackmore [Shën. Përkth.] 

Në historinë tonë të shkurtër të konspiracionit, ne jemi tashmë pranë viteve të shekullit XX. Manipulatorët kanë krijuar sistemin financiar dhe atë të bankingut, e kanë paraqitur këtë botë sikur është e gjitha shkencë dhe kanë vendosur, nëpërmjet revolucioneve të projektuara, një seri të demokracive të gënjeshtërta, me të cilat ata kontrollojnë dhe drejtojnë, ndërsa popujt mendojnë se janë të lirë. Në mendjet e tyre pa drejtim (të kontrolluara prej Gardianëve të Burgut mbi Dimensionin e Katërt), është koha për të shpallur stadin tjetër të rrugës së Rendit të Ri Botëror. Kjo është koha për t’u bërë globale.

----------


## baaroar

*Kapitulli 4
Nga Rodesi në gërmadhë*

Së pari, disa njerëz e kanë të vështirë ta kuptojnë se si ky manipulim mund të ketë vazhduar përmes gjeneratave, por kjo, në fakt, është shumë e thjeshtë, bashkëpunimi dhe frymëzimi nga Dimensioni i Katërt. Dhe kështu, ata që kanë arritur në majë të piramidës njerëzore janë gjithmonë nën vëzhgim për të qenë njerëzit me kalibër dhe me pozicion të drejtë, të cilët mund të sundohen prej tyre, si përfaqësuesit tokësorë të Dimensionit të Katërt. Njohja e programit të Rendit të Ri Botëror dhe e metodave të manipulimit ka ardhur, gjithashtu, përmes brezave të familjeve të besuara, të cilat e bëjnë këtë proces më të lehtë.
Kam besimin se të njëjtat rryma të ndërgjegjes kanë qenë të mishëruara pandryshueshmërisht, “duke vdekur” dhe u rimishëruar për mijëra vjet me radhë për të mbajtur planin në lëvizje. 
Njëlloj siç janë të mbështetura këto dëshira për ta izoluar njerëzimin nga frekuenca të tjera të realitetit, ashtu janë përcjellë ato në linjën e Elitës, Iluminatit, Vëllazërisë. Një temë e përbashkët midis shumë njerëzve të përfshirë është interesi në magjinë e “zezë” dhe dëshira për të komunikuar me “supermenë” jashtëtokësorë, Gardianët e Dimensionit të Katërt. Metodat e komunikimit janë shumë të ngjashme, si për ata që duan lirinë, edhe për ata që duan kontroll. Ekziston një qëllim përtej komunikimeve të tilla, të cilat janë të ndryshme. Elita ka mendimet dhe ushqen informacionin brenda ndërgjegjes së tyre, në mënyrë që t’i drejtojë duke bërë kështu sfidimin e kësaj strukture. Ne mbi tokë jemi mjete për një përleshje shpirtërore, që po ndodh në një nivel tjetër të këtij planeti e jo vetëm në këtë nivel.


Tryeza e rrumbullakët

Sesil Rodesi* ishte një anglez legjendar i pasur, i cili shfrytëzoi kontinentin dhe popujt e Afrikës dhe veçanërisht rezervat e diamantit të Afrikës së Jugut. Emri Rodesia, tani Zimbabve, është një tregues i ndikimit së tij në këtë pjesë të botës. Si student i Universitetit të Oksfordit, Rodesi ishte frymëzuar prej profesorit të arteve të stërholluara, të quajtur Xhon Raskin,** i cili ende konsiderohet si një figurë legjendare e Oksfordit. Raskini kishte lindur në Londër më 1819, djalë i një tregtari të pasur verërash dhe trashëgimtar i një pasurie të madhe. Heroi i tij ishte filozofi i lashtë grek, Platoni, veprat e të cilit ai i lexonte thuajse çdo ditë. Platoni kishte pasur një mendje të përsosur dhe kishte dhënë një kontribut të madh në debatin dhe njohuritë njerëzore, por që shumë nga pikëpamjet e tij, se si lipset të imponohet strukturimi i shoqërisë nga maja në fund, do të ndryshonin shumë me pikëpamjet e mia. Raskini ishte një besimtar i programit të Rendit të Ri Botëror për fuqinë e përqendruar dhe ai parandjeu se shteti duhet të kontrollonte mënyrat e prodhimit dhe të shpërndarjes. Kjo ishte e njëjta filozofi e ndjekur prej Partisë Laburiste Britanike përpara se ajo të bëhej ashtu siç është sot, një alternativë e Partisë Konservatore. Megjithatë, Raskini shkoi më tutje dhe besonte se kontrolli i shtetit duhej të ishte në duart e një diktatori me inteligjencë superiore kundrejt pjesës tjetër të shoqërisë. Disa studiues thonë se ai ishte një mbështetës i Iluminatit. Ka gjasa që Raskini, në të vërtetë të dëshironte kushte më të mira për të varfrit, por unë do të thosha se ai ishte seriozisht i paorientuar në mënyrat e tij se si mund ta realizonte këtë. Idetë e tij do të pasoheshin nga Karl Marksi dhe Fridrih Engelsi (një student tjetër i Platonit) dhe do të bëheshin themelet e formës marksiste të komunizmit, i cili shpejt do të mbërthente kombet e Evropës Lindore.

Rabini Marvin S. Antelman e identifikon, gjithashtu, temën e Platonit dhe bën lidhjen e saj me rrjetin e shoqërisë sekrete të Syrit Gjithëvështrues. Ai tregon se Moses Mendelsoni, një arkitekt i Revolucionit Francez, ishte një studiues i veprave të Platonit, ndaj edhe mori emrin “Platoni gjerman”. Ai përktheu në gjermanisht tri vepra të Republikës së Platonit, por puna e tij nuk u botua kurrë. Megjithatë, kjo ishte kaluar më pas poshtë, përmes familjes bankiere Varburg, vartësit e Rothsçajlldëve dhe krijuesit e Rezervës Federale. Varburgët, ashtu si edhe Rothsçajlldët, më vonë do të ndihmonin ngritjen e Adolf Hitlerit. Adam Veishaupti, themeluesi i Iluminatit, ishte një tjetër nga grupi i Platonit dhe një sipërmarrës i madh i rrymës së mendimit “okult” të Syrit Gjithëvështrues.

Pikëpamjet e Xhon Raskinit dhe nxitja e artikuluar e tyre sollën pothuajse një revolucion në mendimin e studentëve të privilegjuar të Oksfordit dhe, gjithashtu, edhe të shumë prej atyre të Kembrixhit. Rodesi kopjoi leksionet e Raskinit në shkrim dore dhe i mbajti ato me vete gjatë gjithë pjesës së tij të mbetur të jetës. Krijimi i një qeverie botërore të përqendruar në Britani, do të bëhej një mani e Rodesit dhe do të zinte vendin në thelbin e pothuajse gjithçkaje që ai kreu. Kur pasuria e tij u rrit nga shfrytëzimi i diamanteve dhe mineraleve të Afrikës së Jugut, ai ngriti kompanitë si DeBeers Consolidated Mines dhe Consolidated Gold Fields. Ai do të bëhej edhe kryeministër i Cape Colony dhe e përdori kamjen dhe ndikimin e tij për të kontrolluar parlamentin në Britani dhe në Afrikën e Jugut. Prej 1890-s ai siguroi një të ardhur prej më së paku një milion paund në vit, (mbi njëqind vjet përpara!) por, gjithashtu, ai ishte një shpenzues të ardhurash që përputhej me maninë për të prishur të holla. Një pjesë e madhe e pasurisë së tij shkoi në drejtim të pretendimit për një qeveri botërore. Mendohet se Rodesi ka qenë anëtar i një grupi elitar të njohur si Komiteti i të 300-ve, gjithashtu të njohur si Olimpikët. Kjo organizatë ishte subjekt i një libri të Dr. Xhon Kolemanit,* të titulluar Hierarkia e konspiratorëve: Historia e Komitetit të të 300-ve. Kolemani pretendon të ketë qenë një oficer inteligjence në MI6-n britanike. Nga ky moment unë do t’i referohem emërtimit të Dr. Kolemanit me shkurtimin Kom. 300. Kjo organizatë ka të bëjë me udhëheqjen e njerëzve në politikë, tregti, banking, media, ushtri etj., të cilët po punojnë së bashku drejt synimit të përqendrimit të të gjithë fuqisë botërore.

Ideja e Rodesit ishte të ngrinte një shoqëri të fshehtë, e cila do të manipulonte ngjarjet në një mënyrë të tillë, sa të çonte në paraqitjen e një kontrolli botëror të përqendruar. Kjo shoqëri është e njohur me disa emra, por për thjeshtësi unë do ta quaj me një emër prej tyre: Tryeza e Rrumbullakët. Ajo u strukturua mbi linjat e Iluminatit dhe të Frimasonerisë. Ekziston një rreth i mbyllur, Shoqëria e të Zgjedhurve (ose Nismëtarëve), e cila e di me saktësi se cila do të jetë loja dhe synimi dhe dikush jashtë Rrethit të Miqve, i fabrikuar me ndikim ndaj njerëzve që ndihmojnë kauzën, por që asnjëherë nuk i kanë ditur përfshirjet dhe ambiciet e plota të Tryezës së Rrumbullakët. Manipulatorët e Tryezës ishin shumica me pushtet të vërtetë në krahasim me ata që e kishin në dukje fuqinë. Anëtarët e saj, në përgjithësi, nuk janë të regjistruar në histori si politikanë të shquar dhe liderë ushtarakë, por ata kontrollonin ngjarjet më tepër nga ata që janë të dokumentuar në librat e historisë.

Lordi Astor (Kom. 300) ishte anëtar i elitës së brendshme të Tryezës së Rrumbullakët dhe ishte një shembull i një kyçi tjetër të zonës së kontrollit të Elitës: media. Ai më vonë do të zotëronte gazetën The Times. Ende edhe sot, fuqia shtrihet jo mbi politikanët, por mbi figurat hije, të cilët i “këshillojnë” dhe i kontrollojnë dhe mbi ata që manipulojnë rrjedhjen e informacionit në arenën publike. Tryeza e Rrumbullakët, një tjetër krijim i Rothsçajlldëve, komplotoi Luftën Boere në Afrikën e Jugut më 1899-1902, në të cilën u vranë dhjetëra e mijëra burra, gra dhe fëmijë, disa prej të cilëve në kampet e përqendrimit, të ngritura nga Lordi Kitçener.** Kryeministër dhe ministër i Jashtëm i Britanisë në atë kohë ishte Lordi Salisbëri*** i elitës së familjes Sesil, një mik i ngushtë i Uinston Çërçillit (Kom. 300). Lordi Salisbëri dhe familja Sesil ishin lojtarët kyçë në veprimtarinë e Tryezës së Rrumbullakët, Rodes. Manipulimi prej Tryezës së Rrumbullakët i siguroi Britanisë kontrollin e bollëkut të mineraleve dhe futi nën sundim shtetet e Afrikës së Jugut. Natan (Baron) Rothsçajlldi ishte anëtar i Tryezës së Rrumbullakët, i cili përfaqësonte interesat e Shtëpisë Rothsçajlld dhe të bankierëve nën kontrollin e tyre si Varburgët, Shroderët dhe Lazardët. J. P. Morgani (Kom. 300) do të bëhej anëtar më 1899.

Kur Rodesi vdiq më 1902, ia la trashëgim fondet e tij kauzës. Ato vazhduan të mbështetnin një zgjerim të Tryezës së Rrumbullakët, ndonëse shumë nga fondet vinin prej Shtëpisë Rothsçajlld. Gjithashtu, nga kjo trashëgimi, Rodesi krijoi një sistem ndihme me bursë për studentët, që vazhdon edhe në ditët e sotme. Ky ishte, pjesërisht, një front për të fshehur shoqërinë sekrete. Studentët e huaj të zgjedhur janë marrë në Universitetin e Oksfordit për t’u mësuar me këndvështrimin britanik të jetës dhe për të shitur idenë e qeverisjes botërore. Kjo bie në sy nga fakti se “Studentët Rodes”, siç quhen ata, vazhdojnë të bëhen liderë të vendeve të tyre ose drejtues të agjencive të inteligjencës, arsimimit dhe zonave të subjekteve të tjera të rëndësishme për Elitën apo “këshilltarë” të liderëve. Nga këta, studenti më i famshëm në botë sot është Bill Klintoni, i cili u inaugurua si president i Shteteve të Bashkuara më 1993. Universiteti i Oksfordit, veçanërisht kolegët e Gjithë Shpirtrat, Balliol dhe Kolegjit të Ri do të mbizotëroheshin prej Tryezës së Rrumbullakët dhe kjo do të vazhdonte edhe pas vdekjes së Rodesit, kur Alfred Milner (Kom. 300), një agjent i Rothsçajlldit, rrëmbeu lidershipin. Gjithashtu, ai ishte një ithtar i zjarrtë i Raskinit, ashtu siç ishte i gjithë grupi i ish-studentëve të Oksfordit dhe Kembrixhit, të cilët Milneri i rekrutoi për Tryezën e Rrumbullakët dhe më vonë për Institutin Mbretëror të Marrëdhënieve me Jashtë. Nën shërbimin e Milnerit, ndikimi i Tryezës së Rrumbullakët u rrit dhe i shkoi për shtat fuqisë së tmerrshme që ajo siguroi në zemër të qeverisë. Midis anëtarëve të saj të fshehtë ishte Artur Balfour (Kom. 300), sekretar i Jashtëm dhe kryeministër, “Deklarata Balfur” do të sillte si pasojë krijimin e shtetit të Izraelit.

Në vitet që pasuan, Tryeza e Rrumbullakët kontrollonte gazetën Times të Londrës, si dhe botime të tjera. Ajo solli termin “Një Komonuelth i Kombeve” dhe siguronte se ideja do të bëhej realitet. Nëpërmjet Milnerit sigurohej ndikimi udhëheqës në kabinetin britanik të luftës së Llojd Xhorxhit (Kom. 300) në Luftën e Parë Botërore. Ky grup do të sundonte delegacionin britanik të Konferencës së “Paqes” së 1919-s, kur u vendosën forma e botës së pasluftës dhe reparacionet e pagesave të Gjermanisë. Gjithashtu, ky grup ishte fuqia kryesore mbrapa krijimit të Ligës së Kombeve, përpjekja e parë për një qeveri botërore, nëpërmjet marifeteve të ulëta. Tryeza e Rrumbullakët vendosi politikën britanike në Irlandë, Palestinë dhe Indi, nga 1917-1945 dhe kontrolloi (sipas fjalëve të studiuesit Karol Kuigli,* “burimet dhe shkrimin e historisë së Perandorisë Britanike dhe politikës së jashtme qysh me Luftën Boere”, drejt një zgjerimi dërrmues. Rishkrimi i historisë është një pjesë vitale e strategjisë së Elitës, sepse mënyra se si i përjetojmë ne pasojat fundamentale të historisë, është mënyra se si e shohim ne botën dhe njëri-tjetrin sot. Xhorxh Oruelli shënon një pikë në librin e tij 1984, se kush kontrollon historinë, kontrollon të tashmen dhe kush kontrollon të tashmen, kontrollon historinë.
Të tjera degë të Tryezës së Rrumbullakët ishin ngritur në vende të ndryshme. Prej 1915-s kishte grupe të Tryezës së Rrumbullakët në Britani, në Afrikën e Jugut, Kanada, Australi, Zelandën e Re, Indi dhe në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Bashkërendimi midis tyre ishte vendosur prej botimit të revistës së shoqërisë Tryeza e Rrumbullakët, e cila filloi në nëntor 1910. Unë e kam përmendur tashmë se “arritjet”, të cilat kanë pasur pasoja mbi jetët tona deri në ditët e sotme, nuk ishin rrjedhojë e marrjes së vendimeve demokratike, por e manovrimeve të një shoqërie sekrete, të quajtur Tryeza e Rrumbullakët, e cila ka punuar sipas programit të vet. Karol Kuigli, një profesor në Georgetoën University, ishte një “i brendshëm”, të cilit i ishte dhënë mundësia për dokumentet sekrete mbi konspiracionin e Rendit të Ri Botëror. Ai i flaku postet dhe zbuloi në detaje të imëta se çfarë kishte ndodhur përtej skenave në pesëdhjetë vitet e para të këtij shekulli:* 

“Panorama është e llahtarshme, sepse një fuqi e tillë, sido që t’i ketë qëllimet, ka nevojë të drejtohet dhe është e tepërt që kjo t’i besohet me siguri ndonjë grupi… Ajo që arriti grupi Milner ishte fakti se ata nuk do të lejonin vendet që e vlerësonin sigurinë e tyre - siç po ndodh, ku një numër i vogël njerëzish do të jenë në gjendje ta përdornin një fuqi të tillë në administratë dhe politikë, të cilëve duhej t’u jepej pothuajse një kontroll i plotë mbi botimin e dokumenteve, të lidhura me veprimet e tyre dhe ata duhej të ishin të aftë të ushtronin një ndikim të tillë mbi bulevardet e informacionit që të krijonte opinionin publik dhe të monopolizonte tepër në thellësi shkrimin dhe mësimin e historisë të periudhës së tyre.”

Është një lloj kthjellimi të mendosh se ndërsa rrjeti i Tryezës së Rrumbullakët po drejtonte në atë kohë politikat e vendit dhe perandorisë më të fuqishme në botë, njerëzit nuk e dinin se ekzistonte një organizatë e tillë, ndaj ata nuk mund të mërziteshin nga veprimet e saj. Pyet dikë sot, duke përfshirë shumë historianë, rreth Tryezës së Rrumbullakët të Rodesit dhe Milnerit, dhe ata do të përgjigjen: “E rrumbullakëta e kujt?” Dora e fshehtë që kontrollon drejtimin e botës është e fshehur, në të vërtetë, shumë mirë nga sytë e publikut. Tryeza e Rrumbullakët e shtriu ndikimin e saj përmes Atlantikut në drejtim të Shteteve të Bashkuara. Këtu ishte blloku i fuqisë së saj që do të kontrollonte linjën e veprimit politik dhe ekonomik, si edhe industrinë e komunikacionit - deri në ditët tona - të cilat po grumbulloheshin në fillim të viteve të këtij shekulli. Këto ishin organizatat dhe bizneset e ashtuquajtura “Sipërmarrja lindore”, të cilat punonin si koncert me anëtarët e Tryezës së Rrumbullakët Britanike dhe Evropiane sipas një politike botërore të përbashkët. Mes lojtarëve qendrorë dhe mbështetësve financiarë të Tryezës së Rrumbullakët në Shtetet e Bashkuara ishte trusti i Mbretërisë së Bashkuar Karnixhi, kompanitë dhe trustet në vargjet rreth Rokfelerit, J. P. Morganit dhe familjet Uitni, përveç të tjerëve, të lidhur me financierët ndërkombëtarë në Londër, si Rothsçajlldët dhe vëllezërit Lazardë. Të gjithë këta njerëz ishin mbështetës të idealeve të qeverisë botërore të Rendit të Ri Botëror. Tryeza e Rrumbullakët ishte ndërkombëtarisht e lidhur ngushtë me degët e tjera të Elitës, duke përfshirë Frimasonerinë dhe, në Shtetet e Bashkuara, me shoqëritë e fshehta sekrete të bazuara në Universitetin e Jejlit, të njohur si shoqëria Kafka dhe Kocka. Unë do ta shpjegoj mjaft mirë këtë më pas. Tani për tani është e nevojshme të them se shumë nga emrat amerikanë me ndikim pas Luftës së Parë Botërore dhe Revolucionit Bolshevik ishin anëtarë ose patën lidhje me shoqërinë Kafka dhe Kocka.

Dy emra, të cilët mbizotëruan rrjetin e Elitës, Tryezës së Rrumbullakët në Amerikë, ishin Rokfeleri dhe Morgani, të cilët që të dy ishin ngushtësisht të lidhur apo me gjasa edhe të kontrolluar me Rothsçajlldët (Kom. 300). Rokfelerët (Rockefellers, emri i vërtetë Rockenfelders) janë në zemër të hilesë së Rendit të Ri Botëror prej shumë kohësh. J. D. Rokfeler ngriti kompaninë Standard Oil më 1853 për të prodhuar karburant për llambat me naftë, por, sapo ishte kuptuar fuqia e naftës, ajo do të bëhej një kompani botërore me një fuqi të jashtëzakonshme. Në vitet e para të këtij shekulli, perandoria e Rokfelerit rrethoi bërthamat e industrive dhe interesave të tjera, duke përfshirë hekurudhat dhe bankat. Ata zotëronin apo kontrollonin National City Bank, Hanover National Bank, United States Trust Company dhe drejtuan kompanitë e sigurimeve si Equitable Life dhe Mutual of Neë York. Perandoria Morgan ishte themeluar mbi çelikun, lundrimin dhe industrinë elektrike, duke përfshirë General Electric. Në sektorin financiar, National Bank of Comerce, Neë York Life Insurance dhe Guaranty Trust Company, kompania trust më e madhe në Amerikë, siç ishin të gjitha kompanitë e Morganit në këtë kohë. Morgan-Rokfeler ishin një çift plotësues dhe nuk do të kishte ndonjë qeveri ose politikan në ShBA që do të mund të qeveriste pa miratimin e tyre. Ata ishin në lidhje me familje të tjera amerikane të politikës anglo-amerikane, bankingut dhe karteleve të biznesit në Sipërmarjen lindore, duke përfshirë familjen Dallas: Xhon Foster Dallas dhe vëllanë e tij Allen, të cilët do të ishin një fill tjetër i përbashkët me ndikim në histori që nga Lufta e Parë Botërore, te vrasja e Kenedit. Xhon Foster Dallasi do të bëhej sekretari i Shtetit të ShBA-së dhe Alleni, drejtuesi i CIA-s.

 Një emër tjetër, të cilin nuk mund të mos e përmendja këtu, është emri i një familjeje, e cila do të na shfaqet shumë herë, Harriman. Eduard Harrimani filloi punë në moshën 14-vjeçare, me një arsim të pakët, por fati i tij ndryshoi pas martesës me Meri Averellin, vajzën e një bankieri të Nju Jorkut dhe president i hekurudhës. Harrimani e ndërtoi pasurinë e tij me Union Pacifik Railroad, ndërkohë që ai ishte një korruptues famëkeq dhe një biznesmen i pamëshirshëm. Më 1904 ai ishte shpallur fajtor për një mashtrim, prej të cilit kishte fituar 60 milionë dollarë, në një aktivitet që kishte përfshirë gjithashtu edhe kompaninë e Rothsçajlldit, Kuhn Loeb & Co. Harrimani nuk u burgos për shkak të ndikimit së miqve të brendshëm politikanë dhe partive të tyre. Me këtë rast, ai ndihmoi fuqimisht Komitetin Kombëtar Republikan të presidentit Teodor Ruzvelt, me një donacion prej 250 mijë dollarësh. Shoqëria Kafka dhe Kocka po punonte, gjithashtu, në fshehtësi. Ruzvelti e pati përshkruar qysh herët Harrimanin si një njeri “të zhytur thellë në korrupsion”, por çerek milion dollarët e ndihmuan presidentin ta shikonte atë nën një dritë të re. Të hollat e Harrimanit u përfshinë në krijimin e bolshevikëve dhe të të dyja anëve në konfliktin e Luftës së Parë Botërore. Ai dhe Rokfelerët ofruan kapitalin themeltar për Morgan Guaranty Trust, i cili do të bëhej mjet për manipulimin e fuqishëm të ngjarjeve botërore. Eduard Harrimani pati dy fëmijë: Averellin dhe Rolandin, që të dy shtylla të shoqërisë Kafka dhe Kocka. Averelli (Kom. 300) do të bëhej një nga manipulatorët më aktivë të shekullit XX.

Por kush ishte realisht përtej këtyre gjigantëve të bizneseve dhe të bankingut? Perandoria J. P. Morgan filloi më 1838 me George Peabody and Company, në Angli. Ai pati lidhje me firmën e Broën Brothers (më vonë Broën Brothers, Harriman). Xhorxh Pibadi* po punonte në mënyrë të fshehtë si agjent i hershëm i Rothsçajlldëve, aq sa më 1835 ai do të bëhej i njohur si “amerikani favorit” i Mbretëreshës Viktoria. Një statujë e Xhorxh Pibadit mund të shihet edhe sot përballë Bankës së Anglisë dhe në kabinën e drekës i është dhënë deri sot një vend i shquar në zyrën e Morgan Stenley Bank të Londrës. Pibadi, një ciceron i Rothsçajlldit, do të bëhej tregtari më i madh në Amerikë i fondeve në botë; me partnerin e vet John Peirpont Morgan (Kom. 300), ai vendosi një trysni të madhe mbi administratën e Abraham Linkolnit për ta manipuluar ekonominë amerikane për përfitime vetjake. Pibadi nuk pati djem dhe kur vdiq, biznesin e tij e kaloi te djali i Morganit, Xhon Pierpont Morgan i Riu (Kom. 300), i cili lindi në Nju Jork më 1867. Morgani i dytë, ashtu si edhe i ati, dukej si një bankier i gjithëpushtetshëm në drejtim të perandorisë së tij, por ai ishte pothuajse me siguri një vegël për Shtëpinë Rothsçajlld. Morgani ishte pasardhës i drejtpërdrejtë i Aleksandër Hamiltonit, njeriu i cili projektoi të parën Bankë Qendrore të ShBA-së, Bankën e Shteteve të Bashkuara, në mbështetje të interesave të Rothsçajlldit. Kur Xh. P. Morgani i Parë vdiq më 1913, ai la mbrapa 11 milionë dollarë, një shumë mjaft modeste, duke marrë parasysh reputacionin e tij dhe pasurinë e lënë prej të tjerëve. 

Kjo ka shumë mundësi të ketë ndodhur për shkak se ai ishte një paraqitës i programit për Rothsçajlldët dhe se fuqia që ai dukej se zotëronte, nuk ishte vërtet e tija. Gazetari i Uoll Stritit, Linkoln Stefens, i intervistoi që të dy, J. P. Morganin dhe J. D. Rokfelerin, dhe ai e kuptoi se ata nuk ishin zotëruesit e vërtetë të fuqisë së pafund të perandorive të tyre. “Askush nuk duket se i përgjigjet pyetjes se “kush është pas Morganëve dhe Rokfelerëve?”, shkroi ai atëbotë. Është e rëndësishme të thuhet, gjithashtu, se Morgani pati një reputacion si antiçifut, ndërsa, në fakt, ai po punonte ngushtësisht me Rothsçajlldët. Ky manovrim me “antisemitizmin”, shpesh është përdorur për të fshehur interesat e Rothsçajlldit te Morgani. Rothsçajlldët ishin tepër të përfaqësuar në Shtetet e Bashkuara prej kompanisë së bankingut të njohur si Kuhn, Loeb and Co. Ajo ishte themeluar më 1867 nga Abraham Kuhni dhe Solomon Loebi, dy tregtarë nga Cincinati, por kjo kompani do të bëhej një front i hapur Rothsçajlld pas 1875-s, kur Xhakob Shif* do të vinte nga Frankfurti. Shifi kishte lindur në shtëpinë Shif-Rothsçajlld në Frankfurt, të cilën e ndanin së bashku të dyja familjet. Marrëveshjet e biznesit midis Shifit dhe Kuhn, Loeb & Co ishin konsumuar (ashtu siç ndodh shpesh në raste të tilla) prej martesës së Shifit me vajzën e Solomon Loebit, Terezën. Shifi mori kapitalin e Rothsçajlldit në firmë dhe e drejtoi atë si një front të Rothsçajlldit. Xhorxh R. Conroy do të shkruante në dhjetor të 1912-s për këtë çështje në revistën E vërteta:

Zoti Shif është drejtuesi i shtëpisë së madhe të bankingut të Kuhn, Loeb and Co, të cilët përfaqësojnë interesat e Rothsçajlldit në këtë anë të Atlantikut. Ai është përshkruar si një strateg financiar dhe ka qenë për vite ministri financiar i të madhes me fuqi të pacak, të njohur si Standard Oil. Ai ka qenë dora e fshehur e Harrimanëve, Gouldëve dhe Rokfelerëve në të gjitha sipërmarrjet hekurudhore dhe është bërë fuqia sunduese në hovin e hekurudhave si dhe në hovin financiar të Amerikës.”

Shifi ishte përfaqësuesi i Rothsçajlldëve në Shtetet e Bashkuara, një familje e cila është supozuar se ka pasur pak ndikim ose interes në Amerikë. Ia vlen të theksohet se ka qenë një bankë e Rothsçajlldëve, National City of Cleveland, e cila financoi zgjerimin e hershëm të Rokfelerëve dhe Harrimanëve. Rokfelerët dhe Rothsçajlldët (nëpërmjet Kuhn dhe Loeb), përfundimisht do t’i shkrinin disa nga interesat e tyre bankare për të formuar Chase Manhattan Bank, një nga ngjarjet e bankingut më me ndikim deri në ditët e sotme në botë.

* Në origjinal: Jacob Schiff [Shën. Përkth.] 

Në vitet e para të këtij shekulli, kontrolli i Elitës ishte forcuar edhe më tepër dhe madje struktura ishte bërë më e përqendruar dhe e saktë. Nga koha e Sesil Rodesit, shoqëria e fshehtë e Tryezës së Rrumbullakët hodhi farën e një rrjeti të grupeve të ndërlidhura në shumë vende, duke punuar për një qëllim të përbashkët. Por dy fortesat më të rëndësishme të Tryezës së Rrumbullakët ishin Britania dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara. Në nivelin e Elitës ishin familjet dhe individët e njëjtë, në të dy anët e Atlantikut, të cilët punonin së bashku të maskuar në kërkim të qëllimit të qeverisë botërore, një banke qendrore botërore, një monedhe botërore dhe një ushtrie botërore. Teknologjia për monedhën elektronike dhe një popullsi me mikroçip (të mbikëqyrur me satelit, nëpërmjet një çipi elektronik të vendosur në trup), ishte një plan që do të shtohej më vonë. Qysh në këtë moment, emra të besueshëm dolën në pah, të cilët do të përfshiheshin pothuajse kudo në ngjarjet e rëndësishme botërore në dekadat që do të vinin: emra të tillë si Rokfeler, Rothsçajlld, Morgan, Harriman, Milner, Dalls, Varburg, Ruzvelt, Haus dhe Barush. Këta emra do të bëheshin të njohur për ne, sapo të përmbysej panorama konvencionale e historisë.

Emra dhe organizata të tilla në rrjetin e Elitës, Iluminatit, Vëllazërisë, kanë qenë mbrapa dy luftërave botërore, Revolucionit Rus, ngritjes së Adolf Hitlerit dhe manipulimit të përhershëm të sistemit financiar. Këto ndodhi e kanë mbajtur njerëzimin në frikë dhe përçarje, pikërisht ashtu siç synohej. Por me të drejtë mund të bëhet një pyetje se përse ata mbështetën fashizmin dhe komunizmin në të njëjtën kohë? Dhe si mundet që ata kështu të zhvillonin planet e tyre për Rendin e Ri Botëror? Kjo mund të shihet në shumë nivele. Financiarisht, luftërat dhe revolucionet janë shumë me leverdi për bankierët dhe ofertuesit financiarë. Por ka arsye edhe më të gjera, përveç kësaj. Nëse dëshironi që kombet ta dorëzojnë sovranitetin, vendimet dhe forcën e tyre te një autoritet botëror, kjo nuk mund të ndodhë në paqe. Ju mund ta arrini këtë nëpërmjet nxitjes së konfliktit midis kombeve mbi parimin problem-kundërveprim-zgjidhje. Elita, duke punuar e fragmentuar në pjesë, përmes rrjetit të Tryezës së Rrumbullakët, synonte të shkaktonte kaq shumë dhimbje dhe luftë midis shteteve kombëtare, saqë publiku të thoshte “diçka duhet bërë”. Kjo diçka synohej që të ishte zgjidhja nëpërmjet një autoriteti botëror për të gjithë.

Ata, së pari, synuan ta paraqisnin këtë si një Lidhje të Kombeve pas Luftës së Parë Botërore dhe kur kjo nuk funksionoi mirë, një tjetër Luftë Botërore çoi te Kombet e Bashkuara. Të dyja këto organizata ishin nxitur si një destinim për të mbajtur paqen midis kombeve nëpërmjet – për të përdorur frazën e famshme të Uinston Çërçillit – “përqafimit, përqafimit, jo luftës, luftës”. Por ato qenë që të dyja kuaj trojanë për një qeverisje botërore, bankë botërore, monedhë dhe ushtri. Shikoni se çfarë po ndodh me Kombet e Bashkuara sot dhe do të dalloni se sa larg këtij drejtimi kanë lëvizur Kombet e Bashkuara. Strategjia e Elitës, Tryezës së Rrumbullakët e përdorur në dy luftërat botërore, Revolucionin Rus dhe konfliktet e tjera të pafundme gjatë këtij shekulli janë tipare të një njeriu të quajtur Hegel, edhe pse, në fakt, kjo strategji nuk ishte zhvilluar prej Hegelit me këto synime. Puna e tij ishte vetëm një ndjellje për të tjerët, të cilët e zhvilluan dhe e ndryshuan mendimin e tij për të krijuar një fenomen ogurzi. Hegeli, në vetvete, duket se ka qenë një njeri shumë origjinal. E vendosur thjesht, në rastin e ndryshuar të mendimit të tij, ideja mund të vizatohet si “administrim krize”, e cila duket si e pakontrolluar, por që në fakt është shumë e llogaritur. “Konflikti i administruar” dhe “zgjidhja e kontrolluar” do të ishin madje skicime të llogaritura më me saktësi. Ideja është për të krijuar luftën dhe pastaj fitimin e paqes në një mënyrë të riskicuar për hartën e ardhshme të botës së shkretuar të pasluftës.

Xhorxh Vilhelm Fridrih Hegel ishte një filozof gjerman, i lindur në Shtutgart më 1770. Gjatë jetës së vet, ai kurrë nuk e kishte ditur se çfarë pasoje ka një variant materialistik i ndryshuar i fenomenit, të cilin ai e kishte identifikuar, qysh atëherë e deri më sot. Vëzhgimet e tij rreth ngritjes shpirtërore të mendimit, ishin zhvilluar dhe ndryshuar prej të tjerëve, duke përfshirë Karl Marksin dhe, kjo ndryshoi variantin e paraqitur nga vetë hegelianizmi, në këtë mënyrë: nëse ju krijoni dy anë të kundërta dhe i sillni ato te një konflikt, ju do të krijoni një forcë të tretë, një sinkronizim të atyre të dyjave, gjë që është e njohur si tezë kundër antitezës = sintezë; një rregull i ri. Marksi, një gjerman, frymëzues i revolucionarëve bolshevikë, ishte një student i mprehtë i punës së Hegelit. Ndryshimi midis tyre ishte se Hegeli fliste për shpirtin dhe mendjen, ndërsa Marksi e bllokoi idenë e Zotit dhe të jetës pas vdekjes. Ai ishte materialist. Për të, kjo botë ishte e gjitha ashtu siç dukej (ose ashtu shprehej ai publikisht). Ashtu siç tha ai njëherë: “Unë e vendosa Hegelin me kokë lart”. Duke vepruar kështu, ai identifikoi edhe një mjet efikas të pabesueshëm në manipulimin e botës drejt kontrollit të përqendruar.

Marksi dhe miku i tij industrialist gjerman, Fridrih Engelsi, krijuan Manifestin komunist. Engelsi, nxitësi i lirisë së masave nga zgjedha e kapitalizmit, ngriti një goxha pasuri nga shfrytëzimi i punës së fëmijëve në Lankashajr, Angli. Manifesti komunist nuk ishte ndonjë gjë e re dhe natyrisht që nuk ishte një frymëzim i Karl Marksit. Ai i mori “idetë” e tij nga puna e të tjerëve, të cilët i lexoi gjatë punëve të tij të orëve të pafund në muzeumin britanik. Besimi i tij në një luftë klase erdhi nga Veishaupti dhe Iluminati Bavarian. Ashtu siç shkruan një studiues amerikan, Geri Allen, në librin e tij të vitit 1972, Mos guxo ta quash atë konspiracion:

“Është një fakt i vërtetë, “Manifesti komunist” ishte në qarkullim shumë vjet përpara se emri i Marksit të ishte pranuar mjaft gjerësisht si autori fillestar, në lidhje me këtë libër xhepi revolucionar. E gjithë e vërteta e Karl Marksit ishte një freskim dhe kodifikim i shumë planeve revolucionare dhe parimeve të vëna mënjanë disa vjet më përpara prej Adam Veishauptit, themeluesit të Urdhrit të Iluminatit në Bavari”.

Marksi ishte anëtar i një shoqërie sekrete në rrjetin e Elitës, Iluminatit, Vëllazërisë, të quajtur Liga e Drejtë, e cila më vonë do të bëhej Liga Komuniste. Liga e Drejtë ishte një degëzim i Shoqërisë së Stinëve, e cila luajti një rol drejtues në Revolucionin Francez. Edhe njëherë sytë tanë kthehen drejt Gjermanisë, vendlindjes së Iluminatit Bavarian. Liga e Drejtë ishte quajtur Bund Der Gerechtan ose thjesht, Band. Kjo ishte forca përtej ngritjes së marksizmit dhe ai ishte një paraqitës tjetër i programit. Është interesante, 1 Maji (“Dita e Punëtorëve”), ishte zgjedhur si një festim vjetor për marksistë-leninistët, vendet socialiste dhe grupet e tyre anembanë botës. Iluminati Bavarian, krijuesi i Bandit, ishte themeluar në datën 1 maj 1776. Marksi kishte lidhje të ngushta me aristokracinë britanike përmes martesës së tij me Xheni von Vestfalen, e cila ishte e lidhur me Dukët e Skocisë të Argillit dhe Kempellsit. Një nga stërgjyshet e saj, Ana Kempell, kontesha e Balkarrasit dhe Argillit, ishte guvernante e princit të Oranzhit, më vonë mbreti Uilliam, i cili ofroi statutin për Bankën e Anglisë dhe shkaktoi një mjerim të paparë në Irlandë. Arçibald Kempell, Duka i parë i Argillit udhëtoi me Uilliamin në inkursionin e tij mbi Angli për të marrë fronin më 1688. Konti i tanishëm i Balkarrasit është i lidhur me viskontin Koudrei* (Ëeetman John Churchill Pearson), nëna e të cilit ishte vajza e Lordit Spenser Çurçill. Këto janë disa nga lidhjet që ka “revolucionari i popujve”, Karl Marksi.

Një elitë e vogël po koordinon të gjitha këto ngjarje, që në pamje të parë duken si pa lidhje. Kështu, kur shikoni se si të njëjtët njerëz mbështesin dhe financojnë “kundërshtarë” të tillë si marksizëm-leninizmin, fashizmin dhe kapitalizmin, kjo nuk ndodh për shkak se ata janë të çorientuar ose të çmendur. Ata janë krijuesit e “anëve” opozitare, të cilat pastaj mund të thirren në konflikt për të luajtur një rol dytësor kundër tjetrit dhe për të krijuar një tjetër forcë, Renditjen e Botës së Re. Teza kundër antitezës = sintezë. Kjo u shpreh mjaft dukshëm dhe në mënyrë shfarosëse te fakti se si e krijoi, financoi dhe e solli Elita në konflikt kapitalizmin dhe komunizmin, nga njëra anë, kundër fashizmit, nga ana tjetër, në Luftën e Dytë Botërore. (figura 6) 

Kjo krijoi sintezën e dëshiruar: Kombet e Bashkuara dhe Komunitetin Evropian. “Lufta e ftohtë” midis kapitalizmit dhe komunizmit ishte drejtuar te një sintezë tjetër e ndjekur prej frymëzimit të Elitës, “revolucionet popullore” nëpër ish-Bashkimin Sovjetik. Njerëzit e braktisën linjën se besimet politike mund të shprehen sipas një ekstremi prej komunizmit (e majta ekstreme) dhe prej anës tjetër, nga fashizmi (e djathta ekstreme). Kjo është pjesë e iluzionit për të na fshehur atë që po ndodh realisht. Fashizmi dhe komunizmi nuk janë të kundërt: ata janë tërësisht të yshtur si të tillë. Që të dy kanë në program kontrollin nga një pakicë elitare. Spektri politik është realisht i lirë për pasqyrimin e mendimit dhe stilit të jetës te një skaji dhe autoritarizmi (fashizmi/ marksizëm-leninizmi), nga ana tjetër. Ende kemi njerëz, të cilët janë marksistë, që godasin fashistët për politikat e tyre autoritariste dhe e kundërta. Këto “opozita” janë të krijuara nga Elita, për të dhënë iluzionin e të kundërtave, të cilat ata mund t’i përdorin më pas për të krijuar konflikt, që të çon te sinteza, centralizimi i institucioneve botërore që ata duan. Dhe “radikalët” politikë, të cilët unë i quaj “Radikalët robotë”, kanë qenë të mashtruar në luajtjen e rolit të tyre të rëndësishëm në këtë histori. Ata ende ekzistojnë.
Prej përdorimit të filozofisë së ndryshuar të Hegelit, Elita dhe të gjitha këto familje e organizata kanë qenë të përfshira në kaq shumë manipulime të racës njerëzore, saqë do të duhej të krijonim një bibliotekë me libra për ta treguar këtë histori të plotë. Madje, përveç kësaj, ndërlidhjet dhe kryqëzimet e referencës së emrave dhe organizatave do të ishin tepër të ndërlikuara nga vështirësia për t’u bërë të kuptueshme. Unë nuk synoj t’ju vdes prej mërzisë. Në të njëjtën kohë, do të dëshiroja të përfshija mjaft detaje për të treguar se ideja që një elitë e pakët mundet dhe po e bën kontrollin e botës dhe jetës suaj nuk është “teori”, por një fakt i provueshëm. Në këtë mënyrë, në pjesën e mbetur të kapitullit, unë do të përqendrohem në tri ngjarje madhore në vitet e para të këtij shekulli, të cilat tregojnë se varianti i historisë që ne kemi marrë në shkolla dhe nga media, është në mënyrë të konsiderueshme më pak se i vërtetë. Këto ngjarje janë, Lufta e Parë Botërore, Revolucioni Rus dhe krijimi i shtetit të Izraelit. Një pakicë njerëzish i manipuluan të gjitha këto.

Lufta e Parë Botërore

Kajzer Vilhelmi II ishte sundimtari i Gjermanisë në fillim të viteve të këtij shekulli, por njerëzit e vendosur nga Elita në administratën e tij po manipulonin politikën, njëlloj siç po vepronin në Britaninë e Madhe (Milner) dhe në Shtetet e Bashkuara (Kolonel Haus). Vrasja e Arqidukës Ferdinand, trashëgimtar i fronit të Austro-Hungarisë, ishte përdorur si pretekst për luftë, por konflikti ishte paravendosur shumë kohë më parë. Austriakët akuzuan Serbinë për vrasjen dhe shpallën luftë. Vrasja ishte kryer më 28 qershor 1914 prej Shoqërisë së Fshehtë Serbe, të kontrolluar prej Elitës, e quajtur Dora e Zezë. Ferdinandi shkoi në Sarajevë të Bosnjës së bashku me bashkëshorten e vet. Gjashtë vrasës po e prisnin, kur makina e tij po drejtohej te vendi i pikëtakimit. Për shkak se makina kaloi matanë tyre, të gjashtë dështuan për ta vrarë dhe u duk sikur Arqiduka i shpëtoi goditjes. Por shoferi i tij u bë “konfuz”, mori një “kthesë të gabuar” dhe përfundimisht e ndaloi makinën përballë me njërin nga ata që do të bëhej vrasësi, Gavrillo Principi, i cili përfitoi nga të gjitha përparësitë e rastit të tij të dytë. Ferdinandi kishte thirrur mikun e tij, kontin Czerin, sepse ai e dinte që ekzistonte një kërcënim ndaj jetës së tij dhe kjo u duk si e pashmangshme; ai pati deklaruar një vit më parë që frimasonët kishin vendosur ta vrisnin. Në të njëjtën kohë, pikërisht në të njëjtën kohë, në Rusi ishte goditur me thikë, në një përpjekje vrastare të pasuksesshme, në Pokrovskoje, Grigori Jefimoviç Rasputin, këshilltari më influencues i carit (i cili e kundërshtonte luftën). Sipas autorit Kolin Uillson, në librin e tij Rasputin, ai nënvizon:

“Ka pesë gradë gjatësi midis Sarajevës dhe Pokrovskoes, çka do të thotë se ora 11 në Sarajevë është rreth 2.15 në Pokrovskoe. Është një rastësi e çuditshme që dy vrasësit goditën thuajse pikërisht në të njëjtin moment - një rastësi që na bën të priremi të dyshojmë në “verbërinë e historisë”. Vdekja e Ferdinandit krijoi mundësinë e luftës; plagosja e Rasputinit e bëri atë të sigurt, për shkak se ai ishte i vetmi burrë i aftë për ta shmangur atë.”

Kajzer Vilhelmi, i shtytur prej këshilltarëve të vet nga Vëllazëria, mbështeti Austrinë dhe deklaroi luftë mbi Rusinë dhe Francën. “Lufta e madhe” ishte në prag. Një nga arkitektët e saj ishte kancelari i Kajzerit, Bethmen-Hollueg,* anëtar i familjes bankare Bethmen në Frankfurt dhe kushëri i Rothsçajlldëve. Britania u vendos kundër Gjermanisë dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara e ndoqën procesin më 1917-n. Amerika po hynte në luftë për shkak se opinioni publik ishte fshikulluar fort nga media. Kent Kuperi, presidenti i Associated Press, shkruante më 13 nëntor 1944 për këtë çështje te Life, se:

Përpara dhe gjatë Luftës së Parë Botërore, agjencia gjermane më e madhe e lajmeve, Ëolf, zotërohej nga shtëpia bankare e Rothsçajlldëve, e cila i kishte zyrat e saj qendrore në Berlin. Një anëtar udhëheqës i firmës ishte, gjithashtu, një bankier personal i Kajzer Vilhelmit (Max Varburg). Në fakt, ajo që ndodhi në Perandorinë Gjermane ishte se Kajzeri e përdori Ëolf-in që të angazhohej dhe të ngacmonte ndjeshmërinë e popullit të tij në një gradë të tillë, në të cilën ata të ishin të etur për Luftën e Parë Botërore. Njëzet vjet më vonë, në rastin e Hitlerit, u përsërit e njëjta situatë në mënyrë të mrekullueshme prej pasardhëses së Ëolf-it, DNB-së.
Në autobiografinë e tij Barriera të rrëzuara, Kuperi shtonte se Shtëpia e Rothsçajlldëve paraqiti interes në tri agjencitë drejtuese udhëheqëse të lajmeve: Ëolf në Gjermani, Havas në Francë dhe Reuters në Angli. Për ata që nuk e dinë se si funksionon media, mund të shpjegojmë se agjencitë e lajmeve ofrojnë histori lajmesh për të gjitha gazetat dhe tregjet e mediave, kështu që çfarë thonë ato, shpesh ripërsëriten nga e gjithë media. “Kjo është e vërtetë, pasi unë e kam dëgjuar këtë nga të gjitha mediat”, është ajo që unë dëgjoj të thuhet shpesh nga njerëzit. Ato thonë të gjitha të njëjtën gjë, sepse publikojnë të njëjtin informacion nga i njëjti burim: agjencia e lajmeve. Ia vlen të theksojmë se më 28 prill 1915, baroni Herbert de Rojter,* drejtuesi i agjencisë Reuters kreu “vetëvrasje”. Kjo solli kolapsin e Reuters Bank. Baroni ishte zëvendësuar prej Sër Roderik Xhons**, i cili tregon në autobiografinë e vet se “…Shkurtimisht, pasi zëvendësova baronin Herbert de Rojter më 1915, menjëherë pas kësaj unë mora një ftesë nga z. Alfred Rothsçajlld, më pas drejtuesi i Shtëpisë së Rothsçajlldëve të Britanisë, për të drekuar me të në historiken Neë Court, në City”. Çfarë diskutuan ata, ai nuk pranon ta zbulojë. Çfarë mendoni ju?

Së pari, me sa duket, çudia është se lidhjet midis Shtëpisë çifute të Rothsçajlldëve dhe krijimit të Luftërave Botërore (në të cilën kaq shumë çifutë u tmerruan me vuajtje) janë fillimi i ngjitjes. 
Kjo ishte pjesë e strategjisë së Elitës për të përfshirë Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe për të rritur kërkesat për një autoritet botëror, i cili do të ndalonte luftërat e mëtejshme. Kjo gjë nuk ishte ndonjë problem i vështirë, pasi presidenti U. Uillson bëri çdo gjë që i kishte thënë të bënte “këshilltari” i tij udhëheqës, kolonel Hausi (Kom. 300). Më 1915, gjermanët mbytën anijen e “pasagjerëve”, Lusitania, duke kërkuar falje ndaj ShBA-së, e cila shpalli luftë, njëlloj siç ndodhi me vrasjen e Ferdinandit për gjermanët dhe siç do të ishte goditja e Perl Harborit për amerikanët në Luftën II Botërore. Lusitania po lundronte pa eskortë në një zonë gjermane të njohur me aktivitet të anijes U, dhe njerëzit në bord ishin sakrifikuar për të kënaqur ambiciet e frikshme të Elitës. Në arkivat e Departamentit të Thesarit, presidenti Uillson fshehu provën se Lusitania ishte duke mbartur pajisje ushtarake për Britaninë. Nga amerikanët ishte pretenduar se kjo ishte një anije “vetëm për pasagjerë”, si një skenar propagandistik për të dhunuar opinionin amerikan. Alfred Gyni Vanderbilt i familjes Eastern Esatblishment, ishte një nga të mbyturit në Lusitania. Në anije ishte dërguar një telegram përpara se ajo të linte Nju Jorkun, që paralajmëronte Vanderbiltin të mos lundronte, por ky telegram nuk mbërriti në kohë tek ai, duke i kushtuar jetën. Dikush e kishte ditur me saktësi se çfarë do të ndodhte.

Manipulimi i Amerikës për të hyrë në luftë, ishte përgatitur nga tri organizata kryesore: Këshilli i Mbrojtjes Kombëtare, Liga Detare dhe Liga e Zbatimit të Paqes. Midis anëtarëve të Këshillit të Mbrojtjes Kombëtare ishte agjenti i Rothsçajlldit, Bernard Barush. Si kreu i Bordit të Industrisë së Luftës gjatë kohës së luftës, Barush pati, sipas fjalëve të tij, “…ndoshta më tepër fuqi se sa mund të ketë pasur ndonjë njeri tjetër në luftë…”
Liga Detare ishte mbizotëruar prej J. P. Morganit. Midis drejtorëve të Ligës së Zbatimit të Paqes ishte Elihu Rut, avokati i J. P. Morganit; Perri Belmont, agjenti amerikan i Rothsçajlldit; dhe Xhakob Shif i Kuhn, Loeb and Co i Rothsçajlldëve. Sekretar ndihmës në Ligën Detare atëbotë, ishte njëfarë Franklin Delano Ruzvelt, i cili ishte shpërblyer mirë me kontrata të mëdha detare përpara se të pëshpëritej diçka që kishte lidhje me luftën për Amerikën, - njëlloj siç do të ndodhte pak vjet më vonë, kur ai do të ishte president, përpara dhe gjatë Luftës II Botërore.

Ka një konfirmim tjetër që Lufta e Parë Botërore ishte projektuar për arsye afatgjata që vinin deri në vitet 50, sipas zbulimeve investiguese të kongresit të ShBA-së, prej Komitetit Ris, brenda fondacionit Karnixhi për paqen ndërkombëtare. Ky ishte themeluar për të qenë një organizatë kushtuar krijimit të luftës! Kjo organizatë ishte një prej rrjetit të ashtuquajtur fondacione të përjashtuara nga taksat, duke filluar prej Karnixhit, Rokfelerit dhe familjeve Ford, të cilat ndihmojnë për të ngritur planin e Rendit të Ri Botëror. Norman Dod, drejtor i kërkimit të Komitetit Ris, raportonte zbulimet e hetueses së tij, Kethrin Kesei. Dodi theksonte se në një mbledhje të administratorëve të Karnixhit, ishte hedhur pyetja: “Ekziston ndonjë mënyrë e njohur për njerëzit që të jetë më efektive se sa lufta, nëse dëshironi të shndërroni jetët e një popullsie të tërë?” Ishte thënë përgjigjja se nuk kishte dhe, kështu, kishte ardhur pyetja tjetër për administratorët: “Si mund ta përfshijmë ShBA-në në luftë?” Dodi do të vazhdonte:
“Dhe pastaj ata ngritën pyetjen: ‘Si mund të kontrollojmë ne makinerinë diplomatike të ShBA-së? Dhe përgjigjja erdhi: “Ne mund të kontrollojmë Departamentin e Shtetit. Në këtë pikë ne u kapëm pas faktit që patëm gjetur… se përmes një agjencie të ngritur prej Fondacionit Karnixhi ishte rregulluar çdo takim i nivelit të lartë. Përfundimisht ne ishim në luftë. Këta administratorë, në një mbledhje rreth 1917-s, patën paturpësinë të uronin vetveten mbi mençurinë e vendimeve të tyre nismëtare, pasi tashmë rrjedhoja e luftës e pati dëshmuar se ajo do ta ndryshonte jetën dhe mund ta ndryshonte jetën në këtë vend. Kjo ishte data e hyrjes sonë në luftë; ne ishim përfshirë në të. Ata madje kishin pasur paturpësinë që të formulonin dhe të dërgonin edhe një telegram te z. Uillson, duke e paralajmëruar atë që të merrte parasysh faktin se lufta nuk do të përfundonte kaq shpejt.”

Dodi theksonte më pas se Kethrin Kesei gjeti protokollime të tjera, që trajtonin punën e fondacionit Karnixhi për të parandaluar rikthimin e gjendjes së jetës të paraluftës. Ndryshimi i mënyrës së jetesës dhe i mënyrës së të menduarit, dukej se ishte pikësynimi kryesor i luftës. Dodi njoftonte:

“… ata arritën në përfundimin se, për të parandaluar një rikthim të tyre, ata duhet të kontrollonin edukimin. Pastaj ata iu qasën fondacionit Rokfeler dhe thanë: “Ju do të mbuloni kontrollin e edukimit që përfshin subjektet e brendshme për shkak të rëndësisë që ato kanë”. Dhe kështu ranë dakord. Pastaj, së bashku, ata vendosën se çelësi i kësaj ishte mësimi i historisë së Amerikës dhe ata mund ta ndryshonin. Kështu që pas këtij vendimi, ata afruan më të spikaturit e atyre që ne mund t’i kemi quajtur atëherë historianë amerikanë, me idenë e thirrjes së tyre për të ndryshuar mënyrën e deriatëhershme, sipas së cilës, ata paraqitën subjektin”.

Kjo është arsyeja se përse shumica e informacionit të këtij libri rreth sfondit të vërtetë të ngjarjeve botërore nuk është mësuar kurrë nëpër shkolla ose universitete. Nëse ju nuk jeni lejuar që të mësoni historinë e plotë rreth diçkaje, kjo ndodh nga se (sipas pikëpamjes së manipulatorëve) ajo është e rrezikshme për ju që ta dini. Ky është motivimi im për të shkruar këtë libër. Ju keni të drejtë të jeni të rrezikshëm!

Revolucioni Rus

Me zhvillimet e Luftës së Parë Botërore, një tjetër goditje e befasishme e Elitës ishte vrulli për realizimin e Revolucionit Rus të 1917-s. Ky mori të njëjtën formë si Revolucioni Francez. Elita shkaktoi kaos ekonomik dhe diktatori sundues, cari, ra në duart e tyre, ngaqë refuzoi të fuste demokracinë dhe të jepte mundësi të tjera për popullin. Më 1905-n, cari ishte manipuluar prej Rothsçajlldëve në një luftë me Japoninë, në mënyrë që të minohej ekonomia ruse dhe kështu u mbollën farat e shqetësimit mes popullatës. Rothsçajlldët i thanë carit se do ta financonin luftën, ndërsa në ShBA, kompania e Rothsçajlldëve, Kuhn, Loeb and Co, ishte duke financuar fshehurazi japonezët. Më pas erdhi lufta me Gjermaninë më 1914, gjatë së cilës ushtria ruse ishte vazhdimisht e leqendisur prej influencave të jashtme. Një mënyrë, nëpërmjet të cilave Elita kontrollonte luftërat, ishte duke dërguar armë me nivel teknologjik më të ulët nga krahu që ata dëshironin të humbiste ose duke anuluar tërësisht dërgimin e armatimeve ndaj këtij krahu. Më 1915-n, kancelari britanik i Thesarit dhe kryeministri që do të vinte shumë shpejt në detyrë, Llojd Xhorxhi (Kom. 300), vuri re se porositë e armatimeve për ushtrinë ruse ishin pesë muaj me vonesë nga afati. Pikë së pari, kishte vetëm një karabinë për çdo gjashtë ushtarë. Kjo i hodhi benzinë zjarrit të revolucionit, ashtu siç ishte parashikuar. Elita dëshironte t’i shkurajonte ushtarët rusë, kështu që ata do të ngrinin krye. Kompania përgjegjëse për anulimet ishte Vickers Maxim, e cila ishte e kontrolluar prej Sër Ernes Kasel, një kompani biznesi e Kuhn, Loeb and Co të Rothsçajlldëve. Mbajtësi i disponibiliteteve (aksioneve) të Vickersit, në sfond, ishte shtëpia Rothsçajlld. Kabineti britanik dërgoi lordin Kitçener në Rusi, për të riorganizuar ushtrinë e saj, por ai u mbyt rrugës, kur HMS Hampshire, në mënyrë “të habitshme”, u fundos natën e 5 qershorit të vitit 1916. Ma merr mendja se edhe kjo ishte një tjetër rastësi.

Në Rusi ishin trazuar mosmarrëveshjet. Së pari, (dhe si më i moderuar) revolucioni kishte filluar nga një frimason, Aleksandër Kerenski. Unë them “së pari”, se, në fakt, kishte edhe para tij një revolucion tjetër, të drejtuar nga princi Lvov. Ai planifikoi të krijonte një republikë të stilit amerikan dhe prej këtij momenti do të abdikonte car Nikolla II. Por, ashtu si në Francë kur erdhi koha fillestare e revolucionit, përgjatë tij ishte fshehur ardhja e vrundullit tjetër më të tmerrshëm. Trocki dhe Lenini arritën të merrnin kontrollin dhe të paraqitnin sundimin despotik të njohur si marksizëm-leninizëm. Ky nuk ishte një Revolucion Rus. Kjo ishte një goditje e beftë mbi Rusi nga ana e armës financiare të Shteteve të Bashkuara prej Elitës Botërore, të kontrolluar gjerësisht prej Rothsçajlldëve. Leon Trocki, i cili kishte banuar në Nju Jork pasi ishte dëbuar nga Gjermania, u nis për në Petrograd, Rusi, me SS Kristianofjord më 26 marrs 1917, me 10 mijë dollarë që ia kishin dhënë Rokfelerët. Ai mbante në dorë një pasaportë amerikane, të përshtatur për të nga presidenti Udrou Uillson. Xhenings C. Uajs thotë në studimin e tij, Udrou Uillson, dishepulli i revolucionit se “Historianët nuk duhet të harrojnë kurrë se Udrou Uillson, përveç përpjekjeve për të mbajtur nën kontroll Britaninë, realizoi hyrjen e Leon Trockit në Rusi me një pasaportë amerikane.” Kjo ndodhi në një kohë kur autoritetet e ShBA-së ishin bllokuese me kontrollet e tyre për të mos i dhënë mundësi hyrjes së revolucionarëve në Rusi me pasaportat e Shteteve të Bashkuara! Por kush e kontrollonte Uillsonin? Përfaqësuesi i Elitës, koloneli Eduard Haus (Kom. 300). Kur anija, sipas itinerarit, hyri në dok në Kanada, Trocki u kontrollua prej autoriteteve kanadeze, por ai u la i lirë dhe u lejua të vazhdonte udhëtimin e tij për në Rusi. Nënkoloneli Xhon Bajn Meklini, themeluesi dhe presidenti i Maclean Publishing, ishte i njohur për lidhjet e tij të afërta me Shërbimin Inteligjent Kanadez. Më 1918-n ai shkroi një artikull, i cili u botua në revistën e tij të njohur MacLean, e titulluar “Përse e lamë Trockin të kalonte? Si e humbi Kanadaja rastin për të mbaruar më shpejt luftën”. Meklini bënte disa deklarata rreth Trockit, shumë prej të cilave ishin konfirmuar ose mbështetur prej dëshmisë mbi të cilën është hedhur dritë qysh atëherë. Ai tha se Trocki nuk ishte rus, por gjerman dhe informacione të tjera inteligjente sugjeruan se ai fliste më mirë gjermanisht se sa rusisht. Burimet e MacLean thoshin se Trocki ishte “dëbuar” në mënyrë krejtësisht publike nga Gjermania në gusht të 1914-s, për t’i dhënë atij besueshmëri te njerëzit e vet në ngjarjet e mëvonshme. Meklini thoshte se revolucionarë të tjerë rusë u organizuan prej Trockit në Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Kanadanë Perëndimore, të cilët më së shumti ishin “gjermanë dhe austriakë që udhëtonin si rusë”. Meklini vazhdon më tej:

“Fillimisht, Britania mbështeti lidhjen që Kerenski, Lenini dhe disa liderë më të vegjël e kishin ushtruar në Gjermani, me shpenzime të mbuluara që në fillim të 1915-s dhe ata zbuluan më 1916-n lidhjet me Trockin, i cili pastaj do të jetonte në Nju Jork. Nga ai moment, ai ishte parë afër Bomb Squad. Në fillim të 1916-s, një zyrtar gjerman lundroi në Nju Jork. Zyrtarët e Inteligjencës Britanike e shoqëronin. Ai [Trocki], ishte çuar në Halifaks, por bazuar tek instruksionet e dhëna [nga Inteligjenca Britanike], ai ishte kaluar pas ndjesës së tepruar për vonesën e panevojshme. Pas shumë manovrimeve, zyrtari gjerman arriti në një zyrë gazete të vogël e të ndyrë të një lagjeje të varfër dhe këtu ai gjeti Trockin, për të cilin dha instruksione të rëndomta për nga rëndësia. Nga qershori 1916 deri sa ata e kaluan në Britani, Bomb Squad e Nju Jorkut nuk i humbi kurrë lidhjet me Trockin. Ata zbuluan se emri i tij i vërtetë ishte Braunstein dhe se ai ishte gjerman dhe jo rus”.

Është interesante, nëse do të ishte e vërtetë, që të dy, si komunizmi, ashtu edhe fashizmi (që u përplasën në Luftën e Dytë Botërore) ishin krijuar për qëllime të largëta në të njëjtin vend: Gjermaninë, vendin e kaq shumë shoqërive sekrete të Elitës dhe vendlindjen e Iluminatit Bavarian të Adam Veishauptit. Pasi Trocki arriti në Rusi, u bashkua me Leninin, të cilit iu dha një kompartiment i sigurt, në një tren të mbyllur gjerman, nga Zvicra për në Rusi, nëpërmjet Suedisë, në prill të 1917-s, i shoqëruar nga 32 “revolucionarë” të tjerë. Udhëtimi ishte miratuar dhe paguar prej Stafit të Përgjithshëm Gjerman nën urdhrat e Komandës së Përgjithshme Gjermane. Gjermanët po shpenzonin, gjithashtu, shuma të mëdha për të ngritur propagandën bolshevike në Rusi. Von Kuhman, ministri i Punëve të Jashtme, i tha Kajzerit më 1917:

“Bolshevikët nuk kanë marrë ende nga ne ndonjë fond të rregullt nëpërmjet kanaleve të ndryshme dhe nën etiketa të ndryshme, për të qenë në një pozicion të volitshëm, duke ngritur organin e tyre, Pravda, për të drejtuar një propagandë energjike dhe për të zgjeruar shtegun fillestar bazë të partisë së tyre, në mënyrë të frytshme”. 

Plani ishte se përsëritja e revolucionit do ta tërhiqte Rusinë nga Lufta e Parë Botërore dhe do të sigurohej një “paqe” me Gjermaninë. Kjo ishte pikërisht ajo që ndodhi. Edhe njëherë këto ngjarje janë shumëpërmasore. “Revolucionarët” rusë, siç ishte Lenini dhe Trocki, ishin përdorur për të larguar Rusinë nga lufta në përfitim të Gjermanisë. Por te niveli i Elitës, lugati i quajtur komunizëm, ishte krijuar për të stimuluar përhapjen e frikës dhe mosbesimit të përgjithshëm, të paraqitur si komunizëm kundër kapitalizmit, kundër fashizmit. Në një kohë që keni shkaktuar frikë prej dy ose më shumë “krahëve” të spikatura, ju keni përçarë dhe qeverisur: pra, keni kontrolluar. Frika është, gjithashtu, prodhuesja më e madhe e energjisë negative. Ndërsa Trocki, Lenini dhe turmat e tyre denonconin kapitalistët, ata financoheshin nga bankierët e Londrës dhe Nju Jorkut. Trocki ishte cituar në gazetën ruse, Russkoe, që kishte thënë se “Sovjetët nuk mund ta radhisin veten… me kapitalistët amerikanë, pasi kjo do të quhej tradhti”. Oh, vërtet, Leon? Në fakt, Trocki dhe bolshevikët ishin mbështetur financiarisht dhe politikisht prej të njëjtit grup njerëzish që do të mbështesnin Hitlerin dhe fashistët, sepse Elita nuk ka linjë politike. Në autobiografinë e tij, Trocki jep për referim disa borxhe nga financierët britanikë. Shumë nga këto ishin orkestruar nga Lordi Milner (Kom. 300) i Tryezës së Rrumbullakët dhe “Aleksandër” Gruzenberg (emri i vërtetë Michael), agjenti bolshevik përgjegjës në Skandinavi, i cili ishte një këshilltar i besueshëm për pronarin e Chase National Bank në Nju Jork, J. P. Morgan. Ky ishte një revolucion Londër - Nju Jork, me popullin rus, për herë të dytë, viktimë.

Një zotëri i përhershëm mes Londrës, Uoll Stritit dhe bolshevikëve ishte Olof Ashberg, i cili do të bëhej i njohur si bankieri bolshevik. Ai zotëronte Nya Banken, të themeluar në Stokholm, më 1912. Agjenti i Ashbergut në Londër ishte North Commerce Bank, e drejtuar prej Earl Grey, një mik i Sesil Rodesit dhe anëtar i Tryezës së Rrumbullakët. Një tjetër mik i afërt i Ashbergut ishte Maks Mei, zv.presidenti i Guaranty Trust të J. P. Morganit dhe drejtuesi i veprimeve të saj të përtejdetit. Duket qartë se Ashbergu ishte një njeri mesatarisht i përsosur, për të kanalizuar fondet nga Londra dhe Nju Jorku te bolshevikët. Më 1915-n ishte themeluar American International Corporation, për të financuar Revolucionin Rus. Drejtuesit e saj përfaqësonin interesat e Rokfelerëve, Rothsçajlldëve, Du Pontëve, Kuhn, Loeb, Harriman dhe Rezervës Federale. Ata përfshinë Frenk Vanderlipin (një nga të Jekyl Island Group, të cilët krijuan Rezervën Federale) dhe Xhorxh Herbert Ualkerin, gjyshin e presidentit Xhorxh Bush.

Rothsçajlldët ishin, gjithashtu, të përfshirë në financimin e revolucionit nëpërmjet Xhakob Shifit, te Kuhn, Loeb and Co, në Nju Jork. Bankierët ndërkombëtarë nga Britania, Shtetet e Bashkuara, Rusia, Gjermania dhe Franca, u takuan në Suedi në verë të vitit 1917. Ata ranë në një mendje që Kuhn dhe Loeb të depozitonin 50 milionë dollarë në një bankë suedeze, një llogari për ta përdorur Lenini dhe Trocki. Në një artikull në The Neë York American Journal, më 3 shkurt 1949, nipi i Xhakob Shifit tha se gjyshi i tij pati paguar dy “revolucionarët” me një bonus. Pagesa e 20 milionë dollarëve për bolshevikët prej Elihu Rutit (avokati i Kuhn, Loeb dhe ish-sekretar i Shtetit), nëpërmjet një fondi të posaçëm, është faktuar në Relacionin e Kongresit të 2 shtatorit 1919. Ky ishte një investim me leverdi, nëse sipas mendimit të disa studiuesve, Lenini ripagoi Kuhn, Loeb and Co në rubla, ekuivalentin e 450 milionë dollarëve mes viteve 1918-1922. Dhe kjo nuk ishte ndonjë gjë në krahasim me përfitimet e bankierëve, të realizuara nga shfrytëzimi i tokës ruse, ekonomisë dhe njerëzve, pa llogaritur vjedhjen e arit të carit dhe zotërimeve financiare, të cilat ishin ruajtur jashtë, pikërisht në bankat që e financuan revolucionin.

Më 1917-n, Elita përdori si mbulesë misionin e Kryqit të Kuq në Rusi për të organizuar detajet përfundimtare të gllabërimit bolshevik. Kryqi i Kuq në Uashington shpalli një fushatë për të mbledhur 2 milionë dollarë. Kjo doli me sukses falë dhuratës bujare të financierëve nga Nju Jorku, duke përfshirë vetë J. P. Morganin, i cili dha 100 mijë dollarë. Bankierët dhe industrialistët ecën në drejtim të marrjes së kontrollit të Kryqit të Kuq të Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe, sapo Xhon Foster Dallasi i Elitës e shtiu atë në dorë, ata “e patën Kryqin e Kuq Amerikan si një armë virtuale të qeverisë…” Personeli i këtij misioni në Rusi në gusht të 1917-s i tregoi këto të gjitha. Nga grupi prej 24 vetash, vetëm shtatë ishin doktorë. Të tjerët, shumica ishin financierë të Nju Jorkut dhe asistentë të tyre, të drejtuar prej Uilliam Bojs Tompson (Kom. 300), i pari drejtues me kohë të plotë i Bankës së Nju Jorkut të Rezervës Federale. Doktorët u rikthyen vetëm pas një muaji dhe doktor Frenk Billings, profesor i mjekësisë në Universitetin e Çikagos dhe drejtues zyrtar i misionit, raportoi se nuk i kishte shijuar aktivitetet e dukshme politike të anëtarëve të tij, që nuk ishin të stafit mjekësor. Në ekip ishin edhe tre përkthyes të rusishtes, të gjithë të njohur si bolshevikë. Një prej tyre, Boris Reinstein, do të bëhej sekretar i Leninit dhe drejtuesi i Propagandës Revolucionare të Byrosë Ndërkombëtare. Kryqi i Kuq ishte përdorur në shumë raste prej Elitës, pa dijeninë e stafit të vërtetë. Kjo nuk ishte vetëm një fyerje për punën që kërkonte të bënte Kryqi i Kuq, por ishte, gjithashtu, edhe pakufishmërisht e rrezikshme për 99% të tjerët, prej atyre që ishin duke punuar në të vërtetë për këtë organizatë që nuk kishte lidhje me dhembshurinë ndaj popujve të botës. Është fakt intrigues se simboli i Kryqit të Kuq është gjithashtu ai i Kalorësve Templarë, flamuri i Anglisë dhe simboli të cilin ngriti Kolombi mbi anijet e tij ndërsa ishte “duke zbuluar” “Botën e Re” në interes të templarëve. Kryqi i Kuq ishte themeluar gjatë Luftës Franko-Prusiane, të projektuar nga Elita, më 1870, nëpërmjet korrespondencës së mikut tonë të vjetër, Times të Londrës.

Në të njëjtën kohë që elita e bankierëve po krijonte organizata në mbështetje të bolshevikëve, ata, gjithashtu, po themelonin dhe po ngrinin organizata antibolshevike. Oto Kahni dhe anëtarët e Morgan Guaranty Trust, formuan një grup të quajtur Amerikanët e Bashkuar, të cilët u qendërzuan te propaganda antikomuniste dhe antiçifute. Kjo bëri që kundërshtarët e vërtetë të revolucionit të pushoheshin nga puna si “antisemitikë”. Kjo ka vazhduar të ndodhë deri në ditët e sotme, me Radikalët Robotë të variantit “Unë jam i ngopur me pastërtinë e politikës” - me ecjen sipas ritmit që vallëzon me fijet e vendosura prej Elitës Botërore, për të denoncuar si një “antisemit” këdo që i afrohet të vërtetës. Ashtu siç po më akuzojnë edhe mua sot. Kjo është e gjitha shumë e parashikueshme. Radikalët Robotë dhe “kundërshtarët” e tyre të Robotit të Vërtetë, kanë të njëjtat fije, të vendosura prej të njëjtës dorë. Kjo është vërtet për të qeshur.

Duke u kthyer nga Rusia, V. B. Tomsoni qëndroi në Londër për të takuar kryeministrin britanik, Llojd Xhorxhin. Ata ishin ndërmjetësuar prej Tomas Ë. Lamont të J. P. Morganit, i cili kishte udhëtuar nga Parisi (ku kishte qenë në diskutime me kolonel Eduard Hausin se si ta organizonin botën pas lufte). Hausi i dërgoi telegram presidentit Uillson më 28 nëntor 1917, me anë të të cilit e nxiste atë të ndalte të gjitha mediat kritike ndaj bolshevikëve: “Është tepër e rëndësishme që kritikave të tilla t’u jepet fund”, thoshte telegrami. Ky telegram ishte vendosur në një dosje sekrete dhe doli në dritë vetëm gjashtë vjet më pas. Studiuesi Karoll Kuigli tha se Shtëpia e Morganëve kishte infiltruar grupe në krahun e majtë në Shtetet e Bashkuara qysh nga 1915-a. Kjo ishte një strategji për të rrëmbyer si brenda ashtu dhe ndërkombëtarisht, të “majtën” dhe të “djathtën”.
Revolucioni Rus ishte i gjithi pjesë e Planit të Madh, i cili tregon se përse drejtimi zyrtar i Bankës së Rezervës Federale të Nju Jorkut, i kontrolluar prej Rothsçajlldit, duke përfshirë Tompsonin, mbështeti bolshevikët. Në këtë periudhë, ne po shohim Elitën Botërore duke vendosur mbi politikat e pasluftës dhe për marrjen e garancisë së nevojshme që dhanë politikanët-kukulla. Tompsoni dhe Lamonti e takuan Llojd Xhorxhin për ta bindur se pozicioni antibolshevik i qeverisë britanike ishte keqdrejtuar dhe duhej ta fiksonte se Lenini dhe Trocki lipsej të qëndronin. Llojd Xhorxhi dhe kabineti i tij, duke përfshirë edhe Lordin Milner të Tryezës së Rrumbullakët, natyrisht, pranuan pikëpamjen Tompson-Lamont. Në këtë mënyrë, nëse keni agjentë të Elitës në pozicione jetike në të gjitha anët, ju mund të arrini shumë mirë atë që dëshironi. Vendimi britanik për të mbështetur bolshevikët ishte pak surprizë, po të merret parasysh fakti se Llojd Xhorxhi nuk kishte mundësi të zgjidhte. Jeta e tij private e çoi atë të merrte në konsideratë një lidhje të errët, pasi ai ishte nën zotimet për një marrëveshje me një tregtar armatimesh ndërkombëtar të quajtur Basil Zaharof (i cili bëri një goxha pasuri duke u shitur armë të dy anëve nëpër ndonjë luftë, ku ai mund të depërtonte). 

Zaharofi pati një pikëmbështetje te Llojd Xhorxhi, pasi ai organizoi për kryeministrin një aferë me gruan e tij, më parë Emili An Burous e Knightsbridge. Zaharofi shiti, gjithashtu, titujt e perit, të krijuar nga Llojd Xhorxhi. Në librin e tij të vitit 1960, Maska e Merlinit, shkrimtari Donald Mekormik theksonte se Zaharofi ishte kaq shumë i fuqishëm, sa “burrat e shtetit dhe aleatët ishin zotuar të këshilloheshin me të përpara se të planifikonin ndonjë goditje të madhe”. Udrou Uillson, Llojd Xhorxhi dhe kryeministri francez, Zhorzh Klemanso, u takuan disa herë në shtëpinë e Zaharofit në Paris. Kjo ishte e lidhur me politikat e Aleatëve mbi Rusinë, pasi Zaharofi kishte mbështetur bolshevikët dhe kishte shmangur me kujdes armatimin për kundërshtarët e tyre. Gjithashtu, ai ndërhyri në interes të bolshevikëve edhe në Londër, edhe në Paris.

Në prill të 1919-s, Ministria e Jashtme Britanike hodhi një nëntëpensëshe me letër të bardhë mbi Rusi, që tregonte se revolucioni ishte organizuar dhe financuar prej bankierëve ndërkombëtarë. Kjo shpjegonte se si “kriminelët kinezë’ ishin importuar për t’iu shërbyer nën urdhra oficerëve bolshevikë në një fushatë terrori kundër popullit të Rusisë. Ky dokument ishte tërhequr shpejt dhe ishte zëvendësuar me një variant gjashtëpensësh,  pa këtë informacion. Disa pretendojnë se Revolucioni Bolshevik ishte një revolucion çifut, por unë mendoj se rabini Marvin S. Antelman e lexon saktësisht situatën kur shkruan:

“E vërteta e çështjes ishte… se kishte një konspiracion, por nuk ishte as çifut, as katolik e as masonik. Kjo përfshiu njerëz nga të gjitha llojet e besimeve dhe sfondeve kombëtare. Krah për krah me Shifët, Varburgët dhe Rothsçajlldët ishin Morganët dhe Rokfelerët. Me Trockin ishte Lenini dhe Stalini.”

Cila ishte kauza e përbashkët mes tyre? Kulti i Syrit që Sheh Gjithçka. Me ngritjen e revolucionit, Elita orkestroi personelin e saj të inteligjencës për t’u dërguar në Rusi. Alfred Milneri zgjodhi një agjent, Brus Lokartin (Kom. 300), për të shkuar në Rusi dhe për të bërë ekip me amerikanin Rajmond Robins, i cili u çua më pas prej V. B. Tompsonit për të drejtuar misionin e “Kryqit të Kuq”, - tashmë me më pak doktorë, gjatë vitit 1918. Francezët zgjodhën të dërgonin mbështetësin bolshevik, Zhak Sadoul, një mik të vjetër të Trockit. Fshehtësia sundoi më pas raportet diplomatike dhe inteligjente që dilnin nga Rusia për qeveritë e tyre. Me këtë, goditja e beftë e Elitës ndaj popullit rus ishte plotësuar. Lenini dhe Trocki ecën drejt çmontimit të institucioneve dhe grupeve të punonjësve, të cilët patën lindur ditët e para të revolucionit. Okhrana e urryer, “shërbimi sekret” i carit, ishte risajuar në atë që do të bëhej në fakt KGB-ja. “Revolucioni popullor” do t’i kthente qindra-milionë njerëz në pak më shumë se të burgosur në tokën e tyre dhe do të shkaktonte vdekjen dhe vuajtjen e kaq shumë prej tyre në kampet e përqendrimit, duke përparuar kaq shumë në synimet e Rendit të Ri Botëror. Karta sovjetike do të luhej me një rezultat të madh në dekadat që do të vinin.

Krijimi i shtetit të Izraelit

Një tjetër ambicie e Elitës gjatë Luftës së Parë Botërore ishte sigurimi i pranimit prej Britanisë, i atdheut të çifutëve, në atë që më pas do të quhej Palestina Arabe. Lëvizja politike e njohur si sionizëm, është paraqitur si fushatë për një atdhe çifut, por që kjo shpesh është keqkuptuar: i gjithë populli çifut nuk është sionist dhe të gjithë sionistët nuk janë çifutë. Sionizmi nuk është besim fetar ose racë; ai është një lëvizje politike që përbëhet nga njerëz, çifutë ose joçifutë, të cilët mbështesin pretendimin për një atdhe çifut. Gjithashtu, nëse e mbështesni këtë pretendim, jeni sionist, nuk ka rëndësi se cilës race ose besimi fetar i përkisni. Të thuash se sionizmi është raca çifute, është njëlloj sikur të thuash se Partia e Punëtorëve Britanikë është raca angleze. Sionizmi u themelua në fund të shekullit të kaluar* nga një ateist, Teodor Herzlit dhe u përdor si front për Elitën Botërore dhe si mjet për të mashtruar popullin çifut si një të tërë. Oferta për të pranuar një atdhe në Palestinë ishte projektuar edhe për të bindur Shtetet e Bashkuara që të hynin në luftë dhe më vonë për të krijuar “konfliktin e administruar” dhe një situatë “përça dhe sundo” në Lindjen e Mesme të pasur me naftë. Më tepër se 20 vjet pas Luftës së Parë Botërore, më 25 prill 1939, senatori i ShBA-së, Xherald P. Nye i Dakotës së Veriut, zbuloi për Senatin disa prapaskena të pranimit britanik të një atdheu të çifutëve dhe për Luftën e Parë Botërore në përgjithësi. Ai tha se i kishin dhënë disa dokumente, të quajtura “Lufta tjetër”. Titulli kishte lidhje me Luftën e Dytë Botërore, të cilën autorët e dokumenteve tashmë e dinin se do të ndodhte. Një vëllim titullohej “Propaganda në luftën tjetër”, ku diskutohej kalimthi se si populli amerikan ishte mashtruar për të luftuar në Luftën e Parë Botërore. Aty thuhej:

“Për disa kohë çështja shtrohej se në cilin krah do të vareshin në balancë Shtetet e Bashkuara, që rezultati përfundimtar të ishte një kreditim për propagandën tonë britanike. Këtu duhen marrë parasysh çifutët. Është llogaritur se popullsia çifute në botë shkon afërsisht 15 milionë, jo më pak se pesë milionë janë në Shtetet e Bashkuara; 25% të banorëve të Nju Jorkut janë çifutë.

Gjatë Luftës së Madhe ne e gjalluam këtë popullatë të madhe çifuto-amerikane me premtimin e atdheut kombëtar të çifutëve në Palestinë, të goditur prej Lunderdorfit, që ishte mjeshtër për të shpartalluar propagandën e aleatëve, por kjo na mundësoi të apelonim jo vetëm te çifutët e Amerikës, por edhe te çifutët e Gjermanisë.”

Amerikanët hynë në luftë më 1917. Deklarata e Balfurit erdhi më 6 nëntor të këtij viti, kur Artur (Lord) Balfuri (Kom. 300), sekretari i Jashtëm Britanik dhe anëtar i fshehtë i Elitës së Tryezës të Rrumbullakët, zyrtarisht pranonte Palestinën si atdheun e popullit çifut. Sërish lind nevoja ta shohim këtë në disa nivele. Propagandistët duhet ta kenë kuptuar mirë se kjo ishte një “goditje mjeshtri” për të sjellë Amerikën në luftë, por ajo që ata nuk dinin, ishte fakti se ishin manipuluar që të manipulonin të tjerët. Gjithsesi, Amerika po hynte në luftë. Një atdhe çifut në Palestinë kishte qenë për një kohë të gjatë një strategji e Elitës dhe një maskë e sjelljes së Amerikës në luftë ishte përdorur për të inkurajuar politikanët britanikë për ta pranuar atë. Deklarata Balfur ishte një goditje e tmerrshme për arabët, të cilët patën sakrifikuar nën premtimet dhe udhëheqjen e një burri anglez, T. E. Lorenc (Lorenci i Arabisë) dhe luftuan në interes të Britanisë kundër turqve, duke luajtur një rol të rëndësishëm në fitimin e luftës. Arabëve u ishte premtuar një mbështetje për pavarësi dhe liri të plotë pas luftës tyre dhe kjo ishte pranuar në korrespondencën zyrtare. Lorenci, shok i ngushtë i Uinston Çurçillit (Kom. 300), e dinte shumë mirë se ai po i gënjente arabët gjatë kohës që po i udhëhiqte. Disa vjet më vonë, Lorenci do të theksonte se

“Unë rrezikova me dredhi me bindjen time, ngaqë ndihma arabe ishte e domosdoshme për fitoren tonë të lirë dhe të shpejtë në Lindje dhe se më mirë do të ishte që ne të fitonim dhe t’i hanim fjalët tona, se sa të humbnim… Frymëzimi arab ishte mjeti ynë kryesor për të fituar luftën e Lindjes. Kështu që unë i sigurova ata se Anglia do ta mbante fjalën e saj në letër dhe në shpirt. Me këtë ngushëllim ata përmbushën premtimet e tyre në mënyrë të shkëlqyer; por, natyrisht, në vend që të isha krenar për atë që bëmë së bashku, kam qenë vazhdimisht i hidhëruar dhe i turpëruar.”

Ndërsa Lorenci dhe britanikët po u premtonin arabëve pavarësinë, ata ishin në procesin e realizimit të premtimit për t’ia dhuruar Palestinën si atdhe çifutëve. Lorenci, Milneri dhe Rothsçajlldi e njihnin të gjithë njëri-tjetrin. Deklarata Balfur nuk ishte një shpallje prej sekretarit të Shtetit të Dhomës së Komunave. Ajo mori një formë, në mënyrë të përshtatshme, prej një letre midis Artur Balfurit (Kom. 300) të Tryezës së Rrumbullakët të themeluar nga Rothsçajlldi dhe lordit Lionel Valter Rothsçajlldit (Kom. 300), përfaqësuesit të Federatës Angleze të Sionistëve, e cila ishte ngritur me të hollat e Rothsçajlldit. Kjo ishte shkruar prej zërit drejtues në kabinetin e kohës së luftës së Llojd Xhorxhit, figurës më me ndikim në Tryezën e Rrumbullakët, Lordit Milner (i cili ishte bërë drejtues i Rio Tinto Zinc prej Lordit Rothsçajlld). Deklarata Balfur ishte një dekret prej Rothsçajlld, Elita Botërore dhe jo pjesë e ndonjë procesi demokratik. Letra e Balfurit për Lordin Rothsçajlld, e cila prej shumë njerëzve besohet të jetë shkruar nga Lordi Rothsçajlld, në bashkëpunim me Alfred Milner, thoshte:

“Jam shumë i kënaqur t’ju njoftoj, në interes të qeverisë së Shkëlqesisë së Tij, deklaratën e mëposhtme të simpatisë për aspiratat e sionistëve çifutë, e cila ka qenë e parashtruar dhe e miratuar prej kabinetit: Qeveria e Madhërisë së Tij paraqet miratimin për themelimin në Palestinë të një shtëpie kombëtare për popullin çifut dhe ajo do të përdorë përpjekjet e saj më të mira për realizimin e këtij qëllimi, duke e kuptuar qartë se kjo nuk do të arrihet duke paragjykuar të drejtat civile dhe fetare të ekzistencës së komuniteteve joçifute në Palestinë [çfarë shakaje!], ose të drejta dhe një status politik të kënaqshëm për çifutët edhe në ndonjë vend tjetër. Unë do t’ju isha mirënjohës nëse ju do ta dërgoni këtë deklaratë për ta njohur Federata Sioniste.”

Në këtë kohë, popullsia çifute në Palestinë ishte më pak se 1% dhe ende kjo letër ishte për të formuar bazat, mbi të cilat do të ndahej bota e pasluftës, ku do të dorëzohej edhe kontrolli arab i Palestinës. Asesi nuk kishte gjë më të mirë për çifutët, madje edhe për arkitektët e saj, Rothsçajlldët që janë çifutë, ndonëse vetëm me emër. Kjo arritje kishte lidhje me strategjinë e gjerë të naftës dhe mundësitë e Rendit të Ri Botëror që të vendoste një këmbë në këtë pjesë të Lindjes së Mesme. Unë besoj se rabini Marvin Antelmani ka të drejtë kur e lidh Shtëpinë e Rothsçajlldëve me klikën e Syrit që Sheh Gjithçka, e cila kërkon të shkatërrojë Judaizmin. Gjërat mund të jenë bërë në emër të popullit çifut si një i tërë, por ata nuk i bëjnë këto në përfitim të tij. Populli çifut po përdoret si haje prej Elitës dhe prej disave nga hierarkia e çifutëve. Nuk është e vërtetë se shumica e popullit çifut sot ka një linjë gjenetike të lidhur mbrapa me Izraelin e lashtë, një pretendim i përdorur për të justifikuar pushtimin e Palestinës. Për shumë arsye, termi “antisemitik” është keqpërdorur në mënyrë të pandërprerë.

Personalisht, nuk besoj rreth linjës së ngjyrës dhe asaj gjenetike të një trupi fizik të një personi. Trupi është një mjet për praktikë, kjo është e gjitha. Ne jemi pamje të njëri-tjetrit. Por qyshse shumë njerëz përdorën anën gjenetike të trupave të tyre fizikë për të justifikuar veprimet e tyre, do të ishte mirë të merrnim një informacion të drejtë për këtë çështje. Fjala semitik vjen nga raca e njerëzve në Sumerinë e lashtë, nga e cila pretendonin se kishin lindur çifutët biblikë. Semi ose Shemi, njëri nga djemtë e Noes në historitë e Biblës, thuhet se ka qenë linja e kësaj dege dhe fillimi duket se ka qenë legjenda “Shemjaza”, “biri qiellor dhe engjëlli gardian i Zotit”. Pothuajse një tjetër jashtëtokësor i sigurt. Por sipas disa autorëve çifutë, duke përfshirë Artur Këstlerin, në librin e tij, Fisi i trembëdhjetë, shumë pak çifutë sot mund t’i gjurmojnë paraardhësit e tyre gjenetikë mbrapa te linja semite e kësaj periudhe dhe/ose te linja në Palestinë dhe Izrael në kohën e Y’shuasë (Jezusit). Në ndryshim nga kjo, ata janë pasardhës gjenetikë të paraardhësve të një populli turko-mongolian-verior, të quajtur khazarë, të cilët u shndërruan në fenë çifute në vitin 740 pas Krishtit.

Khazarët jetuan në ultësirën ruse midis Detit të Zi dhe detit Kaspik. Ata ishin midis botëve kristiane e islamike dhe udhëheqësi i tyre zgjodhi pranimin e besimit çifut për të shmangur të qenit i përmbytur nga perandoritë me alternativat që mund të merren me mend. Shumë çifutë sot, thotë Këstler, e kanë origjinën nga këta popuj, jo nga linja semitike. Në fakt, të quash dikë si “antisemit”, është më e saktë ta quash “antiarab”, sepse më shumë anëtarë të racës semitike janë arabë, se sa janë çifutë.

Pas prishjes së perandorisë khazare në shekullin XIII, njerëzit, të cilët u përshtatën në besimin çifut ose qëndruan në Rusi, ose, në rastet më të shumta, lëvizën në atë që do të bëhej Ballkan, Lituani, Poloni dhe Gjermani. Nga këto ngjarje lindi gjuha e quajtur Jidish. Ajo është një përzierje e hebraishtes, polonishtes dhe gjermanishtes. Emri Rothsçajlld vjen nga Red Shield, simbol i “çifutëve” khazarë në Evropën Lindore (gjermanisht: rotes shchild = red shield). Familja Rothsçajlld nuk ka ndonjë lidhje më të madhe me Palestinën nga ç’mund të ketë me të një eskimez. Hunda me samar e “çifutëve” nuk e ka origjinën nga Izraeli biblik. Kjo e ka origjinën e vet gjenetike në Kaukazet. Çehrja e fytyrës klasike çifute të Y’shuasë (Jezusit) është një mit. Ai nuk do të ketë pasur këtë pamje, pasi ai nuk kishte lindur në Rusinë e Ulët. Ashtu siç shkruan Këstleri: “Antropologjia është dakord me historinë që të hedhë poshtë besimin popullor në një racë çifute me prejardhje nga fisi biblik”. Bishopi kristian, i lindur çifut, Hjuxh Montefiore, do të thoshte te Kohët e Kishës, më 24 janar 1992, se “Antisemitizmi është ndërtuar mbi një mit racial të fuqishëm, të pranuar prej çifutëve dhe njëlloj edhe prej antisemitëve”. Ende anëtarët e rrymës gjenetike, të cilët nuk kanë asnjë lidhje me Palestinën, që ishin mbrapa krijimit të Izraelit, vazhdojnë edhe sot shtypjen e të drejtave palestineze. 

Autori çifut, Alfred M. Lilienthal, shkon më tej. Ai thotë se nuk ekziston ndonjë gjë e tillë si “raca” çifute. Të jesh “çifut”, do të thotë të ndjekësh besimin në fenë çifute dhe kjo nuk ka të bëjë me racën, sepse, thotë ai, njerëz të racave të shumta u kthyen në besimin çifut ndër mijëra vjet, kështu që krijuan një koktej të paanë të rrymave të ndryshme gjenetike, të cilat e quajtën veten çifutë. Në librin e tij të guximshëm, Çfarë çmimi ka Izraeli? Lilienthali vëren se

“Shumica e argumentit bindës për nacionalistin çifut që mund të rreket për sionizmin, është bazuar mbi hipotezat e një “race hebrejo-semitike”. Por shumica e anëtarëve të një “race” të tillë mund të gjenden mes popujve arabikë të Lindjes së Mesme, shumica dërrmuese e të cilëve nuk ushtrojnë besimin çifut. Arabët, armiqtë e hidhur të Izraelit, të cilët u janë rikthtyer raporteve të tyre me “vendësit racialë”, kanë një ngjashmëri të afërt me çifutët, të cilët janë vendës në Palestinë dhe në Lindjen e Mesme; ata konsiderohen gjaku më i dobët hebrejo-izraelit në krahasim me shumicën e atyre që janë të “grumbulluar” nga jashtë… Pretendimi se arabët janë antisemitikë, është diçka qesharake
“…ky është, në fakt, një përfundim unanim i të gjithë antropologjistëve që nga Ëeissenberg, Hertz dhe Fishberg (midis çifutëve), te Boas, Ripley, Mead, Pittard dhe të tjerët, se kudo që janë gjetur çifutë, ata ngjasin shumë me njerëzit midis të cilëve kanë jetuar. Madje edhe ato familje të përbashkëta emrash të supozuara në gjurmët e fiseve të lashta të Izraelit, siç janë Levites (Levi) dhe Kohanim (Kohn, Cehn, Cohn) kanë pak ngjashmëri fizike me njëri-tjetrin. Nuk ka një karakteristikë të përbashkët raciale për të gjithë ata që deklarojnë se janë çifutë”.
Hollësive të tilla iu shmang Llojd Xhorxhi (Kom. 300), i cili ishte avokat i përkushtuar i atdheut të çifutëve në Izrael. Nëse shihni se çfarë shkruan ai për subjektin më 1920, do të vëreni se ose kërkon të çorientojë vegjëlinë, ose ai vetë ishte seriozisht i çorientuar. Në librin e tij Paqe është kjo?, ai pranon pa asnjë diskutim se populli çifut kishte të drejtë historike mbi Palestinën. Ai thotë se vetëm me madhështi dhe angazhim ajo do të bëhej përsëri një “tokë e qumështit dhe mjaltit”, sepse, në parim, nëse vendosni fjalët e tij në terma të thjeshta, arabët ishin budallenj për ta bërë një gjë të tillë. Por kjo ndodh në një kohë që ai konturon synimet sioniste për Palestinën, kështu që pretendimet e tyre mund të duken papritmas si mendjelehta ose të llogaritura për çorientim. Madje, sipas të gjitha gjasave, mënyrat e pafundme përmes të cilave ai do të kishte qenë i kërcënuar në jetën e tij private dhe korrupsioni privat vepruan për të “pozicionuar” mendjen e tij. Ashtu siç thotë ai: “Nëse zini dikë prej bolesh, mendja dhe zemra e tij do t’ju pasojë”. Llojd Xhorxhi dënon kundërshtarët e Deklaratës Balfur me sugjerimin se udhëheqësit sionistë po kërkonin të themelonin “një oligarki çifute në Palestinë, që do të reduktonte banorët arabë prej orientimit drejt një gjendje robërie për të favorizuar pakicën hebreje”. Përgjigjja më e mirë për këtë akuzë, thoshte ai, ishte të hartohej një memorandum prej Shoqatës Sioniste për Ligën e Kombeve. Duke e parë këtë problem prej më shumë se 70 vitesh më pas, unë dyshoj nëse Llojd Xhorxhi do ta citonte sot këtë memorandum si konfirmim, se kundërshtarët e tij kishin gabuar. Atëbotë, ai thoshte se

“Çifutët nuk kërkojnë lehtësira, nëse është lehtësi rindërtimi me përpjekjet dhe sakrificat e tyre i një toke, e cila dikur ishte vend i lulëzimit dhe qytetërimit prodhues, ka kohë që vuan e dënuar si e braktisur. Ata nuk presin një trajtim të favorizuar në çështjen e tyre politike ose të drejtat e tyre fetare. Ata pretendojnë, si një problem, natyrisht, se të gjithë banorët e Palestinës, që janë ose jo çifutë, duhet të gëzojnë që të gjithë një respekt të bazuar mbi një miqësi apo barazi të përsosur. Ata nuk kërkojnë aksione në qeveri përveçse të mund të trajtohen sipas Kushtetutës si qytetarë të vendit. Ata nuk kërkojnë favore. Shkurtimisht, ata nuk kërkojnë asgjë më tepër se sa një mundësi të sigurt të ndërtimit të paqtë të Atdheut të tyre kombëtar, nëpërmjet përpjekjeve të tyre dhe, për të korrur ato fryte që ata i meritojnë.”

Popullatat çifute dhe arabe të Izraelit do të gëzojnë çdo respekt mbi bazën e marrëdhënieve miqësore të një barazie të përsosur? Ata nuk presin trajtim të favorizuar në çështjet e politikës ose të drejtave fetare? Vërtet?
Çeim Herzog, presidenti i Izraelit, pati një këndvështrim më të saktë disa vjet më vonë, kur tha se arabët nuk mund të “merrnin pjesë në asnjë mënyrë në një tokë që ka qenë e shenjtëruar për popullin tonë për mijëra vjet. Për çifutët e kësaj toke nuk mund të ketë ndonjë partner”. Nuk ka tregues më të mirë se sa kjo që cituam. Popullatat çifute si një e tërë (në besim) kanë qenë viktima të sionizmit (si lëvizje politike), e cila është e kontrolluar prej Elitës Botërore. Është koha që popullata çifute (e cila është e pafajshme dhe e pandërgjegjshme për prapaskenën) ta kuptojë se si ata, mendjet dhe emocionet e tyre janë përdorur në mënyrat që i shërbejnë një plani afatgjatë për kontrollin e përqendruar, plan i cili nuk u shërben atyre apo fëmijëve të tyre.

Kjo është sigurisht e vërtetë edhe për Ligën Kundër Shpifjes (LKSh) të B’nai B’rith, e cila u krijua në Shtetet e Bashkuara më 1913-n. Nga kjo kohë, Liga Kundër Shpifjes ka vepruar si një inteligjencë e bashkuar, e cila damkos si “antisemitik” dikë që sfidon ose trazon çështjet e Elitës Botërore. Por a është krijuar kjo në përfitim të popullit çifut? Jo, jo. Kjo është krijuar që të mbrojë gangsterët e Nju Jorkut. Në fillimvitet e shekullit XX, Tomas Binghem, komisionari i policisë së Nju Jork Sitit, filloi një sfidë të paracaktuar për skedimin e mobsterave (gangsterëve). Mes tyre ishte edhe Arnold Rothshtein, udhëheqësi i Majer Lanskit, i cili më vonë do të bëhej nuni i sindikatës së krimit të organizuar, që ndihmoi ngritjen dhe armatosjen e prapaskenës së terroristëve çifutë në Palestinë dhe më pas bënë të njëjtën gjë për vetë shtetin e Izraelit në rajon. Lanski ishte edhe një lojtar kyç në vrasjen e presidentit Kenedi. Gangsterët e Nju Jorkut iu përgjigjën hetimit Binghem, duke e etiketuar atë si antisemit. Ky tipar shkatërrues ishte kaq i suksesshëm, saqë e detyroi atë ta braktiste zyrën e vet dhe kështu të merrte fund hetimi i gangsterit Rothshtein.

Këto goditje ishin të koordinuara nëpërmjet një komiteti të ngritur nga ana e një avokati të quajtur Sigmund Livingston. Më 1913-n, ky komitet kishte marrë një titull formal të quajtur: Liga Kundër Shpifjes. Sot kjo është një armë e agjencisë së inteligjencës të Izraelit, Elitës Botërore, Mosadit, dhe ka qenë në zemër të disa ngjarjeve të tmerrshme, duke përfshirë vrasjen e Kenedit. LKSh-ja është këtu për të ndihmuar Elitën Botërore dhe terroristët, të cilët kanë kontrolluar Izraelin, jo për të mbrojtur popullin çifut nga paragjykimi. Kjo është e vërteta.

Arritja e paqes

Lufta e Parë Botërore përfundoi më 1918-n, me dhjetëra milionë të vrarë dhe të plagosur nga të gjitha krahët, pas konfliktit më të përgjakshëm të njohur në histori. Kjo ishte një luftë, e cila ishte planifikuar dhe krijuar prej Elitës duke përdorur fuqinë e parasë së bankingut dhe rrjetin e shoqërisë sekrete. Në asnjë rast tjetër, kjo nuk mund të ndodhte. Ajo nuk ishte një punë e natyrës njerëzore, por e natyrës njerëzore të manipuluar. Në të njëjtën kohë, Elita hodhi farërat për Luftën Botërore (të Dytë) kapitalizëm/komunizëm kundër fashizmit dhe Luftën e Ftohtë kapitalizëm kundër komunizmit, rrjedhojë e organizimit dhe financimit të Revolucionit Rus. Elita e pati fituar edhe revolucionin, edhe luftën. Tani ata të Elitës po përgatiteshin për ambicien e tyre më të rëndësishme: fitimin e paqes. Ata i krijuan shtetet-kombe të Evropës, pikërisht atëherë kur patën nevojë për to. Lufta e la Evropën të shkretuar dhe të zhytur në borxh te bankierët e Elitës, të cilët patën dhënë borxhe në të dyja krahët. Emri i J. P. Morganit (Kom. 300) ishte në zemër të kësaj veprimtarie. Morgan Guaranty Trust dhe American International Corporation të Elitës dhanë hua për të financuar spiunazhin gjerman dhe për të mbuluar veprimet në Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Amerikën e Jugut gjatë luftës. Kjo u zbulua prej Komitetit Overman të Senatit të ShBA-së më 1919-n. Midis emrave të tjerë të përfshirë ishin Kuhn, Loeb and Co, të Rothsçajlldit dhe Chase National Bank e Morganit. Komiteti gjithashtu provoi se Guaranty Trust, i cili po jepte borxhe tek Aleatët gjatë luftës, njëherazi po organizonte fshehtas borxhe të tjera edhe për Gjermaninë në tregjet e parasë së Londrës! Këto para ishin kanalizuar për Gjermaninë nëpërmjet Amerikës së Jugut.Më 1915-n, ndërsa ishte duke ndodhur e gjitha kjo, i njëjti J. P. Morgan ishte emëruar nga qeveria britanike si agjenti i saj i vetëm për të blerë pajisjet e luftës së Britanisë nga Shtetet e Bashkuara “neutrale” dhe për trajtimin e të gjitha borxheve te bankat private në ShBA. Britania do të bëhej edhe garantuese për të gjitha borxhet dhe mallrat nga Amerika me Francën, Italinë dhe Rusinë. Nga fundi i luftës, Britania, dikur vendi më i fuqishëm i botës, kishte rënë më gjunjë. Përsëri kjo nuk ishte një rastësi, por e projektuar. 

Në kohën e Konferencës së Paqes së Versajës, më 1919-n, Britania u detyrohej Shteteve të Bashkuara 4,7 bilionë dollarë (miliard) borxhe lufte. Borxhi kombëtar britanik u rrit me 924% midis viteve 1913-1918, ndërsa fitimet e kompanive të Elitës Botërore fluturuan lart. Sipas autores austriake, Gertrud Elias, vetëm kapitali i Du Pontit (Kom. 300) u rrit nga 83 milionë dollarë, në 308 milionë dollarë gjatë viteve të Luftës së Parë Botërore. Udhëheqësit “fitimtarë” të Aleatëve në Versajë ishin Udrou Uillson, Llojd Xhorxh dhe Xhorxh Klemanso. Ata u takuan me “këshilltarët” e tyre për të vendosur reparacionet që Gjermania do të paguante për fitimtarët dhe termat e vendosjes së paqes. Versaja dhe degëzimet e saj do të sillnin, gjithashtu, lindjen e Lidhjes së Kombeve, përpjekja e parë e Elitës për një qeveri të fshehtë botërore, si dhe Gjykatën Botërore të Hagës, Holandë. Kjo do të jepte, gjithashtu, konfirmimin e Izraelit si një atdhe i çifutëve, duke iu dhënë në të njëjtën kohë britanikëve kontrollin e Palestinës dhe duke e kthyer ekonominë botërore drejt standardit të arit, proces prej të cilit monedhat janë të lidhura me arin në zotërim. Kush e kontrollonte arin? Rothsçajlldët dhe disa financierë të tjerë të Elitës.

Elita gjithashtu kontrollonte ngjarjet dhe vendimet e Versajës. Udrou Uillson ishte këshilluar prej kolonel Hausit (Kom. 300) dhe Bernard Barushit, që të dy përfaqësues të Rothsçajlld-Elitës; Llojd Xhorxhi (Kom. 300) ishte këshilluar prej Lord Milnerit (Kom. 300) të Tryezës së Rrumbullakët dhe sër Filip Sesun, një pasardhës i drejtpërdrejtë i Majer Amshel Rothsçajlldit; Klemansoja pati Xhorxh Mendelin, ministrin e tij të Brendshëm, emri i vërtetë i të cilit ishte Jeroboam Rothsçajlld. Gjithashtu, në Komisionin Amerikan të Negocimit të Paqes ishin vëllezërit Dallas: Varburgët (Maksi nga Gjermania dhe Pauli nga ShBA); Tomas Ë. Lamont i J. P. Morgan; sekretari i Shtetit, Robert Lansing një xhaxha i Dallasve; si dhe Valter Lipmani (Kom. 300), i cili (së bashku me Hausin dhe të tjerët), ishte njëri ndër arkitektët kryesorë të Lidhjes së Kombeve dhe themelues i degës amerikane të Shoqërisë Fabian. Miqtë e tyre në Francë ishin baroni Edmond de Rothsçajlld, një udhëheqës dhe manipulator që ka bërë fushata në favor të një shteti çifut të Izraelit.

Tre udhëheqësit (kukulla) e Versajës vendosën që dy komitete të punonin në detaje për politikat e pasluftës. Njëri u quajt Seksioni Ekonomik dhe tjetri ishte Komiteti Financiar. Udrou Uillson caktoi Bernard Barushin që të përfaqësonte Seksionin Ekonomik të ShBA-së dhe Tomas Lamont i J. P. Morganit artikuloi interesat e ShBA-së (Elitës) te Komiteti Financiar. Grupi i Barushit vendosi që Gjermania duhej të paguante 12 bilionë dollarë reparacione dhe së bashku me kufizimet e tjera të ekonomisë gjermane, ky ishte një dënim me vdekje për Republikën e Re Gjermane, e njohur si Republika e Vejmarit. Kjo do të shërbente për të siguruar kushtet për ngritjen në pushtet të Adolf Hitlerit. Komiteti Financiar u takua më vonë në Bruksel për të vendosur për rikthimin e standardit të arit. Si pasojë e kësaj, monedhat e bënë të pamundur për Gjermaninë që t’i paguante reparacionet e saj. Pasojat financiare, të shkaktuara nga rikthimi te standardi i arit për çdo komb, ishin paralajmëruar për komitetin nga profesor Gustav Kasel i Suedisë, paralajmërime të cilat nuk u morën parasysh. Të gjitha këto vendime ishin koordinuar për të krijuar rrethanat në Evropë, të cilat do të çonin më pas drejt luftës tjetër dhe drejt përparimit në drejtim të Rendit të Ri Botëror. Përfundimisht, vendosja e standardit të arit shkaktoi një pështjellim dhe kaos të këtillë, i cili do të riparohej më vonë, por deri në këtë moment do të ishte shkaktuar një goxha dëm.

Koloneli Haus hartoi draftin e parë, mbi të cilën do të bëhej kontrata e re e Lidhjes së Kombeve dhe katërmbëdhjetë pikat e famshme të presidentit Uillson për Konferencën e Versajës ishin përcaktuar gjerësisht prej një grupi të angazhuar nga kolonel Hausi. Ky grup ishte i njohur si “Hetimi”. Këta ishin që të gjithë manipulatorë të Rendit të Ri Botëror, me njerëz si Xhon Foster Dallasi, sekretari i ardhshëm i Shtetit dhe vëllai i tij Alen, drejtori i ardhshëm i CIA-s. Hausi kishte shkruar një roman më përpara të quajtur Filip Dru: Administrator, për të cilin më pas ai pranoi se ishte një fakt i paraqitur si trillim. Në libër ai kornizonte filozofinë e Rendit të Ri Botëror. 

Biografi i presidentit Uillson, Xhorxh Sylvester Viereck, thoshte se “Administrata e Uillsonit transferoi idetë e kolonelit nga faqet e trillimit artistik, në faqet e historisë” Në romanin e tij të botuar në anonimat dy vjet përpara se të fillonte Lufta e Parë Botërore, ai propozonte “…një Lidhje të Kombeve”. Shtatë vjet më vonë se kjo, i njëjti emër ishte përdorur për një organizatë të projektuar për të imponuar këtë dëshirë mbi shtetet kombëtare, nën pretekstin e përfundimit të luftërave, si arkitektë të plotë të të cilave ata patën qenë kryekëput! Krijoni problemet, pastaj ofroni zgjidhjet. Rokfelerët dhuruan të holla për të ndërtuar zyrat qendrore të Lidhjes së Kombeve në Gjenevë, Zvicër dhe ata më vonë do të dhuronin tokën ku ndodhen tashmë zyrat qendrore të Kombeve të Bashkuara në Nju Jork.

Lidhja e Kombeve dështoi, pavarësisht përpjekjeve maksimale të Njëshit Botëror, sepse ata nuk do të bindnin mjaftueshmërisht përfaqësuesit e Kongresit të ShBA-së për ta mbështetur atë. Nëse ShBA-ja nuk do ta mbështeste idenë, fati i saj do të ishte dështimi. Do të ishte Lufta e Dytë Botërore, e cila ishte planifikuar për të rritur fuqinë e Lidhjes së Kombeve që do ta kthente atë në një qeverisje botërore që mund të fluturonte. Nëpërmjet kësaj pengese, u bë më mirë për Elitën, së cilës do t’i duhej të përdorte një luftë tjetër për të njohur suksesin e lidhjes. Madje, ndërsa Lidhja e Kombeve ishte e mbyllur, ndërkohë Kombet e Bashkuara më tej do të ishin nën vështrimet e tyre.

----------


## baaroar

*Kapitulli 5
Frontet e bashkuara
*
Ngjarjet e historisë janë rezultat i betejave midis dy gjendjeve të mendjes: njëra dëshiron të burgoset dhe tjetra dëshiron të kthehet në liri. Skena e këtij ngërthimi është mendja njerëzore kolektive.
Në këto vitet e fundit të shekullit XX dhe kryq këtij mijëvjeçari, racës njerëzore i është dhënë një mundësi që nuk e kishim pasur që me Atlantidën, që të hidhnim hapin jashtë burgut te liria mendore, emocionale dhe shpirtërore. Ngjarjet janë duke ndodhur, ngjarje të cilat unë do t’i përshkruaj me hollësi më vonë, të cilat po tresin vibrimin e burgosjes dhe po rilidhin në mënyrë vibruese Tokën me pjesën tjetër të krijimit. Ne dhe “babai” ynë do të jemi përsëri Një. Kjo nuk do të “ndodhë” për çdo individ; nevojitet dëshira për t’u bërë. Por mundësia është për të gjithë dhe shumë janë duke u kacavjerrë rreth kësaj mundësie, nga sa kam mësuar nga mijëra letra që kam marrë dhe nga njerëzit që takoj. Ne jemi në një periudhë të ndërmjetme nga vibrimi i frikshëm i vjetër, te rilindja e vibrimit të ri të dashurisë. 

Ne e zotërojmë këtë te një nivel i nëndërgjegjes, për një numër që po rritet me shpejtësi, por edhe nga një nivel i ndërgjegjes gjithashtu. Shumica e njerëzve në këtë kohë harrojnë se përse janë këtu, por ata mbase do të kujtohen. Edhe Gardianët e Burgut në Dimensionin e Katërt e dinë se çfarë po ndodh dhe gjëja e fundit që dëshiron ndërgjegjja e tyre është burgu i ofruar prej tyre dhe bashkimi i prodhimit të energjive negative, asgjë më tepër. Çelësi për të shkërmoqur këtë burg shpirtëror është zgjimi dhe shpërthimi i ndërgjegjes sonë në pikën ku kursi i vibratorit të jetë mundësisht aq i lartë dhe i fuqishëm, saqë kolektivisht do të çmontonte frekuencën bllokuese. Gardianët e Burgut, nëpërmjet Elitës Botërore, po bëjnë ç’është e mundur për t’i kyçur mendjet tona dhe për të na përçarë, me qëllim që ne të mos punojmë së bashku si një trup. Ashtu si e përshkrova unë përshpejtimin e paqes prej manipulimit botëror pas Luftës së Parë Botërore, ajo kuptohej se pasqyronte trysninë që vinte nga ndërgjegjja e Gardianit të Burgut për shpejtimin e punës drejt kontrollit të përqendruar të mendjes njerëzore, përpara sfidës së kësaj të fundit drejt mundësisë planetare që po shtrihet në pikun e vet, në vitet e fundit të kësaj dekade dhe në mijëvjeçarin tjetër. Ky përshpejtim i kontrollit të përqendruar është përsëri një pasqyrim i mendjes njerëzore kolektive. Kjo ka për të qenë një spirale zbritëse. Ashtu siç i kemi kullotur mendjet tona tutje-tëhu dhe kemi përqafuar shembujt e mendimit nga të tjerët rreth pamjaftueshmërisë të vetëvlerësimit dhe mundësisë për të kontrolluar vetë jetët tona, po ashtu kemi krijuar këtë realitet fizik. Por në vend të përvetësimit të mësimit nën dritën e ngjarjeve të shkaktuara, siç janë luftërat, ne i kemi lejuar këto ngjarje që të na demoralizojnë më tepër, të na frikësojnë dhe të na shkaktojnë ndjenjën e fajit dhe të dëshpërimit. Kjo e ka mpakur më tepër vetëvlerësimin, kështu që po forcohen vetëngurrimi dhe dëshpërimi që na çon për të parë te të tjerët për përgjigjet, për shkak të grumbullimit të zymtësisë. Mendja kolektive, pastaj, ka manifestuar këtë orientim negativ të realitetit duke shtuar një fuqi dhe kontroll më të përqendruar, të cilat, në një nivel të nënndërgjegjes, mendja njerëzore po i kërkon jashtë frikës së vet dhe vetëngurrimit. Gardianët e Burgut kanë marrë përparësinë e kësaj dhe i kanë hedhur benzinë zjarrit të orientimit të mendjes kolektive. Por ata nuk mund ta krijojnë realitetin; vetëm ne mundemi ta krijojmë atë. Dhe mund ta bëjmë këtë vetëm me mënyrën që do të mendojmë rreth vetes sonë dhe sipas mënyrës që do të lejojmë veten tonë që të përthithë shembujt e mendimit të të tjerëve, duke përfshirë Gardianët e Burgut dhe Elitën Botërore, të cilët, nga ana e tyre, po punojnë që të gërryejnë drejtimin tonë të vetëdashurisë dhe të vetëvlerësimit.

Në çdo vit të shekullit XX, mund të jetë identifikuar shpejtimi i paqes së axhendës së Rendit të Ri Botëror. Një rrjet i organizatave të saj u zhvillua me shpejtësi pas Konferencës së Paqes të Versajës më 1919-n dhe sot ky rrjet është më ndikuesi i të gjitha strukturave të Elitës Botërore në kontrollimin e ngjarjeve planetare. Organizatat brenda këtij rrjeti janë paraqitur si “cisterna mendimi” dhe forume, por në të vërtetë, ato janë pjesë e rrjetës botërore të mashtrimit dhe manipulimit. Ato u përhapën për t’u ndërkallur në të gjitha zonat e politikës, bankingut, bizneseve, medias, edukimit, shkencës dhe ushtrisë. Roli i tyre është të rekrutojnë anëtarë, të cilët mbështesin filozofinë e Rendit të Ri Botëror dhe të sigurohen se ata janë caktuar në pozicionet e fuqisë dhe ndikimit në zonat e gjallimit kombëtar dhe ndërkombëtar. Ato janë organizata brenda organizatave, duke ushqyer më tej te struktura e institucionalizuar dhe duke e drejtuar botën drejt rrugës së një tiranie planetare. Të gjitha janë degë të mëmës Tryezë e Rrumbullakët, e cila filloi ta lindë këtë rrjet pas Versajës, me krijimin e Institutit të Marrëdhënieve Ndërkombëtare (IMN), të bazuar te Chatham House në Londër. Ky do të bëhej Instituti “Mbretëror” (IM) kur me përulësi, monarku do të bëhej kryetari i saj më 1926-n. Kjo ishte krijuar prej anëtarëve të Britanisë dhe delegatëve të Amerikës në Versajë, kur ata u grumbulluan në hotel Majestik në Paris, më 30 maj 1919. Grupet përbëheshin nga anëtarët e Tryezës së Rrumbullakët të Lordit Milner nga pala britanike dhe grupi “Hetim” i kolonelit Eduard Haus nga Shtetet e Bashkuara. Shkurt, ata i ishin përkushtuar krijimit të Rendit të Ri Botëror. 

Tryeza e Rrumbullakët kishte lidhje të afërta me Rothsçajlldët, Morganët, Rokfelerët e Perandoritë Karnixhi dhe këto lidhje ishin zgjeruar prej Institutit Mbretëror të Marrëdhënieve me Jashtë (IMMJ). Në Britani, Astorët, duke përfshirë major Xhon (Xhakob) Astorin (Kom. 300), drejtor i Bankës Hambros dhe pronar i gazetës The Times (pas 1922-shit), po vepronin në zemër të të dyjave, Tryezës së Rrumbullakët dhe Institutit, ku ishin përfshirë shumë nga ish-shoqëruesit e Sesil Rodesit. Sër Abe Bailei, pronari i minierave Transvale, i cili punoi me lordin Milner për fillimin e Luftës Boere, ishte ndërmjet themeluesve të IMMY-së, ashtu siç ishte Xhon V.Vhiler-Benet, i cili do të bëhej këshilltar politik i gjeneralit Ajzenhauer në Londër në dy vjetët e fundit të rëndësishëm të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, ashtu siç do të rritej natyrshëm në pozicion në vitet e pas luftës. Chatham House te 10 St James’s Square në Londër, ishte quajtur pas Uilliam Pitit, kontit të Chatham, një nga tre kryeministrat që ka banuar këtu. Gjithashtu, Zoti i madh e di se sa herë kryeministrat dhe ministrat i kanë vendosur politikat e tyre këtu.

Instituti i Marrëdhënieve Ndërkombëtare filloi menjëherë të infiltrojë sistemin e edukimit dhe të zgjerojë ndikimin e vet përmes botës. Në Britani kjo ka pasur një ndikim të rëndësishëm tek Oksfordi dhe universitetet e tjera, por edhe brenda Shkollës Londineze të Ekonomisë (ShLE). Ngritja e këtij infiltrimi si dhe botimet e propaganda nuk kanë qenë kurrë problem. Kurdoherë që nevojiteshin të holla, disa nga rrjeti i Vëllazërisë do t’i ofronin ato. Prej 1926-s, të hollat ishin duke rrjedhur për libra dhe punë të tjera nga Carnegie United Kingdom Trustees, Banka e Anglisë, si dhe J. D. Rokfeler. Rothsçajlldët kanë qenë dhe janë fuqia mbrapa skenës. Brenda shtatë vjetësh prej ndihmës së fillimit, ngrehina e Institutit, me ndihmën e bankave më kryesore dhe ndërkombëtare, tashmë ishte krijuar; kjo vazhdon edhe sot me kompanitë botërore, të cilat japin dhurata për kauzën. Më 1926-n, midis të tjerave, fondet erdhën nga: The Bank of England; Barklays Bank; Lloyds and Lloyds Bank; Ëestminster Bank; Midland Bank; Hambros Bank; Rothsçajllds and Sons; Ford Motor Company; Anglo-Iranian Oil (sot BP); Baring Brothers; Imperial Chemical Industries (ICI); The British South Africa Company; Mercantile and General Insurance Company; Erlangers Ltd; Lever Brothers; Stern Brothers; Vickers-Armstrong; Central Mining and Industrial Investment Ltd; British American Tobacco Company; Ëhitehall Securities Corporation; dhe Reuters, agjencia e lajmeve që shpërndan lajmet për gazetat dhe valët e mediave anekënd botës. 

Në vitet që do të vinin, degë të Institutit ishin ngritur në Australi, Kanada, Namibi, në Zelandën e Re, Nigeri, Trinidad e Tobago dhe Indi, ku u njoh si Këshilli i Marrëdhënieve Botërore. Me gjithë këto, nga më të rëndësishmet e krijimeve të Institutit ishte Këshilli për Marrëdhëniet e Jashtme (KMJ) në Shtetet e Bashkuara, i cili do të depërtonte në të gjitha zonat e jetës amerikane. Ai ishte themeluar më 1921 në Harold Pratt House, te 58 East 68 Street në Nju Jork, ish-shtëpia e familjes Pret, disa nga miqtë e ngushtë të Rokfelerëve. Më vonë, shpejt e shpejt, nga dita në ditë, administrata u mor nën kontroll nga koloneli Haus dhe kolegët e tij, duke përfshirë Rokfelerët dhe veçanërisht J. P. Morganin. Presidenti themelues ishte Xhon U. Devis, avokati personal i J. P. Morganit; Zv. Presidenti themelues ishte Paul Gravathi, i cili vinte prej një firme juridike që përfaqësonte Morganin; dhe kryetari i parë i këshillit ishte partneri i Morganit, Rasell Lefinguell. Edhe këtu shihet një tjetër organizatë e “pavarur”. Këshilli për Marrëdhëniet e Jashtme dhe Instituti Mbretëror i Marrëdhënieve Ndërkombëtare janë e njëjta organizatë, që punojnë në anë të ndryshme të Atlantikut për t’u kujdesur për qëllime dhe axhendë të njëjtë. Anëtarët e tij janë në poste drejtuese në qeveri, duke përfshirë presidencën, bankingun, biznesin, edukimin, ushtrinë dhe median.

Fuqia e Këshillit të Marrëdhënieve me Jashtë u ngrit me shpejtësi dhe sot ai kontrollon administratën e ShBA-së, veçanërisht atë të politikës së jashtme të saj. Qëllimi i tij është të futë qeverinë botërore dhe ta formësojë në Shtetet e Bashkuara me grupe mbështetëse. Secila nga këto fronte organizatash, ashtu si edhe KMJ-ja, kanë një strukturë të ngjashme të bazuar tek ajo e Tryezës së Rrumbullakët. Janë rrethe anëtarësh, të cilët përgjigjen tek elita qendrore. Vetëm rrethi i ngushtë e di axhendën dhe funksionon me kohë të plotë drejt këtij objektivi. Rrethi i tjetër i di të gjitha ose shumicën e axhendës dhe kërkon të përdorë sferën e vet të ndikimit, politikës, bankingut, medias dhe gjithçka që e çon botën në drejtimin e dëshiruar. Rrathët e tjerë të njerëzve dinë ca ose pak nga historia reale dhe janë të bindur të mbështesin organizatën me pranimin e idesë se një qeveri botërore është e vetmja përgjigje kundrejt sëmundjeve të njerëzimit. Ajo që nuk kupton ky grup është se këto sëmundje janë krijuar prej shumë organizatave ku ata janë anëtarë!
Shumë nga njerëzit e përmendur në këtë libër nuk janë vetëpërfshirë nën ndikimin dhe nxitjen e ligësisë, por prej besimit të çiltër se axhenda e Rendit të Ri Botëror është opsioni më i mirë për paqen dhe stabilitetin. Një tokicë anëtarësh të këtij front-grupi të Elitës kanë pasur guximin të shprehen kur e kanë kuptuar planin e lojës. Admiral Çester Uardi, një avokat vlerësues i përgjithshëm i ShBA-së për marinën, ishte anëtar i Këshillit për Marrëdhëniet me Jashtë për 16 vjet. Ai tha se qëllimi i organizatës ishte “…kredhja e pavarësisë dhe lirisë kombëtare të ShBA-së në një të gjithëfuqishme, në një-qeveri-botërore”. Në librin e tij Kisingeri mbi divan, shkruar nga Fillis Shefli, Uardi citohen:

“…etja për të nënshtruar pavarësinë dhe lirinë e Shteteve të Bashkuara është dominuese në shumicën e anëtarëve dhe veçanërisht te lidershipi i disa klikave në dukje si kundërshtare, por që e makiazhojnë atë që tashmë është një organizatë e vetme policentrike… [klika kryesore] është e përbërë nga ideologë të një-qeverie-botërore, që me shumë respekt na drejtohen si internacionalistë të organizuar. Ata janë të vetmit të cilët kujdesen mbi traditën e nismëtarëve.”

Autori Xhejms Perlof ka lexuar çdo çështje të revistës së KMJ-së, Marrëdhënie të jashtme, qysh me botimin e vet më 1922. Verdikti i tij është se: “…akuzat kundër Këshillit për Marrëdhëniet me Jashtë - kërkimi i qeverisë botërore dhe pranimi i komunizmit janë të vërteta”. Ai tha se mbizotërimi i administratave të Uashingtonit prej anëtarësisë së KMJ-së ka ndikuar “fuqishëm mbi kursin e politikës së jashtme të Amerikës në këtë shekull… [e cila ka] parë Shtetet e Bashkuara të gërryhen fuqimisht dhe aleatët e saj, dora-dorës, të nënshtruar tërësisht.”  Ajo që ishte e vërtetë me KMJ-në ishte e vërtetë për të gjitha “cisternat e mendimit” të tjera që do të pasonin.

Seritë e kontrollit, të cilat filluan në Britani dhe Amerikë, po përhapeshin kryq e tërthor botës nga vitet 1920-1930. Instituti i Marrëdhënieve Paqësore ishte themeluar më 1924 dhe kryesohej prej Zherom D. Grin, një bankier nga Bostoni, i afërt me Morganin dhe Rokfelerët. Kjo ishte projektuar për të shtrirë rrjetin brenda qeverive dhe bizneseve të Lindjes së Largët. Pranë Grinit, për qeverisjen e këshillit, ishte Lionel Kurtis, një udhëheqës nismëtar i Institutit Mbretëror të Marrëdhënieve me Jashtë. Ju do të shihni përgjatë librit se si rrjeti i emrave familjarë dhe i organizatave menaxhon parashikimin e të gjitha ngjarjeve që do të orkestrohen. Një Vëllazëri e Mafies së organizatave dhe njerëzve, e kontrolluar prej të njëjtës elitë, hedh një rrjetë të manipulimit dhe mashtrimit përgjatë Atlantikut nga Londra në Nju Jork dhe Uashington dhe më pas edhe më tutje.
Shumë nga organizatat për këtë rrjet të Rendit të Ri Botëror vijnë nga fondacionet e përjashtuara nga taksat. Këto janë fondacione të krijuara prej emrave të mëdhenj të bankingut, industrisë dhe financës, për të bërë dhurata për çështje të ndryshme. Njerëz si Rokfeleri, Fordi dhe familjet Karnixhi; të gjithë kanë krijuar fondacione dhe i kanë paraqitur ato si mjete të filantropisë. Në fakt, ato janë përdorur si limane takse në emër të bamirësisë, ndërsa shumica e të hollave tashmë po kanalizohet në organizata dhe subjekte zonash, të cilat mbështesin dhe nxisin kontrollin e centralizuar. Ky realitet pothuajse u bë publik më 1950-n, por Elita që kontrollonte median menjëherë i vendosi kapak të vërtetës. Kongresi i ShBA-së ngriti më 1953-shin një komitet nën drejtimin e B. Karoll Risit të Tenesit për të hetuar fondacionet e përjashtuara nga taksat. Studiuesi dhe i “brendshmi” Karrol Kuigli thekson në librin e tij, Tragjedi dhe shpresë:

“Shpejt u bë e qartë se njerëz me pushtet të madh do të ishin të pafat nëse hetimi do të shkonte tepër larg dhe kështu “‘gazetat më të respektuara në vend”, në aleancë të ngushtë me këta njerëz me pushtet, nuk do të ishin mjaft të ngacmuara rreth ndonjë zbulimi për ta bërë atë publikisht të vlefshëm, megjithëse ato ndikonin në termat e kontributeve të votave ose të fushatës”. (f. 995)

Gazetat nuk ishin të interesuara për këto zbulime të Komisionit Ris: familjet e pasura bankiere që jepnin të holla për fondacionet duke i kontrolluar se si i shpenzonin këto të holla; fondacionet kryesore që janë të lidhura dhe punojnë si një trup në politika të përbashkëta, duke zotëruar shkencën sociale në ShBA dhe duke shtypur shkencëtarë të fushës sociale, të cilët nuk janë në një mendje me planet e tyre; studiuesin e ndihmuar prej fondacioneve, që shpesh është i prirur të mbështesë përfundimet që kërkojnë pronarët e fondacioneve; ato institucione edukimi në Amerikë, të cilat refuzojnë të japin mbështetje, refuzohen për donacione; studiuesit Rodes ushqejnë shërbimin ndaj qeverisë, nëpërmjet fondacioneve; librat e historisë janë krijuar për të fshehur të vërtetën nga publiku. Komiteti Ris, zbuloi se Carnegie Endoëment for International Peace, po nxiste luftë dhe fondacionet po i zbulonin Shtetet e Bashkuara si një mbështetje për një koalicion socialisto-komunist. Të gjitha këto zbulime u kryen nga një komitet kongresional zyrtar.
Kjo po ndodh ende edhe sot dhe përtej emrave të të gjitha këtyre fondacioneve themelore, duke përfshirë Fordin dhe Karnixhin, fshihet kontrolli prej familjes Rokfeler. Fondacioni Ford vjen te ne me një kriticizëm të fortë të veçantë. Ai jep një miliard (billion) dollarë për kauzën e “edukimit” dhe një milion dollarë për Këshillin e Marrëdhënieve me Jashtë. Fondacionet janë një tjetër armë e manipulimit botëror. Norman Dod ishte drejtor i studiuesve të Komitetit Ris dhe ai intervistoi më pas presidentin e fondacionit Ford, H. Rouan Geither, si i përfshirë në këtë raport. Geitheri i tha atij se fondacioni Ford vepronte me direktiva nga Shtëpia e Bardhë dhe këto udhëzime ishin për t’u bërë çdo përpjekje për të ndryshuar jetën në Shtetet e Bashkuara, për të siguruar një shkrirje të patrazuar me Bashkimin Sovjetik. Fondacionet janë përdorur veçanërisht për të hartuar projekte, të cilat synojnë të masazhojnë opinionin publik.

Në vitet pas Luftës së Parë Botërore, rrjetet e ndërlidhura të serbatorëve dhe fondacioneve të mendimit zhvilluan efektivitetin e konspiracionit. Në këto vite, gjithashtu, manovrimi do të shkonte drejt faktit të shpërthimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Ky ishte një konflikt tjetër bankierësh. Pa këtë bashkëpunim të heshtur, ajo nuk do të shpërthente. Lufta e Dytë Botërore ishte planifikuar përpara Versajës. Në Versajë ishin lidhjet Rothsçajlld-Uoll Strit-Kolonel Haus-Bernard Barush-Tryezë e Rrumbullakët, të cilat imponuan reparacionet ndaj Gjermanisë, gjë e cila ishte e sigurt që do të shkatërronte Republikën e Re Gjermane dhe do të përgatiste rrugën për ngjitjen e diktatorit Adolf Hitler. Duke i shtuar këtij borxhi kolosal vendimet e tjera të Versajës, i kushtuan Gjermanisë 75% të xeherorit të hekurit të saj, 68% të zinkut dhe 26% të qymyrit. Shpejt Franca do të shpallte se Gjermania po dështonte në pagesat e reparacioneve të saj dhe trupat franceze pushtuan Ruhrin. Ky “mospagim” doli se ishte një mungesë e vogël në shpërndarjen e qymyrit dhe të shtyllave të telegrafit. Lëvizja e Francës e dërgoi markën gjermane në rënie të lirë dhe e zhyti në 7 592 marka për një dollar. Kjo ishte një e papritur e rëndë, nisur nga e fakti se Ruhri prodhonte 80% të qymyrit gjerman, hekurit dhe çelikut. Prej nëntorit të vitit 1923, marka arriti 4 200 bilionë për dollar!

Ajo që erdhi më pas ishte një goditje e dyfishtë nga Uoll Striti dhe karteli i bankingut britanik, i cili, së pari, financoi riarmatimin e Gjermanisë dhe mundësoi përgatitjen e Gjermanisë për luftën tjetër dhe pastaj bllokoi ekonominë gjermane përsëri për të sjellë në fuqi Adolf Hitlerin. Këto goditje ishin quajtur Plani Daues dhe Plani Jung. Gjenerali C. Daues ishte caktuar prej qeverisë së ShBA-së për të propozuar një zgjidhje për dështimin e reparacioneve gjermane. Ai paraqiti një seri me borxhe afatshkurtra nga bankat e Uoll Stritit për të nxjerrë nga belaja gjermanët. Natyrisht që të gjitha këto u bënë për të shtuar borxhin dhe për të caktuar kohën kur ekonomia gjermane do të hynte në rënie, një kolaps që do të sillte Adolf Hitlerin në fuqi. Llojd Xhorxhi i tha Neë York Journal American më 24 qershor 1924:

Bankierët ndërkombëtarë diktuan vendosjen e reparacioneve Daues. Protokolli, i cili ishte firmosur midis Aleatëve dhe Fuqive të Bashkuara, nga njëra anë, dhe Gjermanisë, nga ana tjetër, ishte triumf i financierëve ndërkombëtarë. Marrëveshja nuk do të zbatohej kurrë pa ndërhyrjen e ashpër dhe brutale të bankierëve ndërkombëtarë. Ata ranë në ujdi me shtetarët, politikanët dhe gazetarët në një anë dhe lëshuan porositë e tyre me arrogancë ndër monarkët absolutë, të cilët e dinin se nuk kishte asnjë vlerë ndonjë lutje ndaj vendimit të tyre, për mëshirë. Ngrehina është bashkimi i Mbretit Dollar dhe Mbretit Stërlinë. Raporti Daues ishte pjellë e tyre. Ata e frymëzuan dhe e modernizuan atë. Raporti Daues ishte modernizuar nga Mbretërit e Parasë. Urdhrat e financierëve gjermanë [të drejtuar nga banka Uarburg] ndaj përfaqësuesve të tyre politikë ishin të prera, tamam si ato të bankierëve aleatë ndaj përfaqësuesve të tyre politikë.”

Kjo ndodhi ngaqë bankierët aleatë dhe gjermanë ishin në të njëjtin krah. Ata ishin të lidhur nga i njëjti kult i Syrit që Sheh Gjithçka; një forcë e cila shkon mbrapa në antikitet. Borxhet afatshkurtra të lëshuara nën Planin Daues shkuan në kompani të caktuara jetike gjermane për riarmatim. Ishin këto të holla, të cilat u investuan për kartelin farmaceutik të njohur si I. G. Farben, që në të vërtetë ishte makina e luftës së Hitlerit. Farbeni prodhoi gaz helmues në Luftën e Parë, në saje të fanatikut gjerman, Fitc Haber. Pjesa tjetër e të hollave shkoi për kartelet e tjera gjermane ose shtojcat e kompanive amerikane. Kjo përfshinte A. E. G (Elektriku i Përgjithshëm Gjerman), United Stiëorks dhe American I.G, të gjitha të zotëruara nga vartësit e I. G. Farben. Këto borxhe, të cilat përfshinë disa nga kompanitë Rothsçajlld e Morgan dhe teknologjia, u transferuan nga Amerika drejt karteleve gjermane, të cilat bënë të mundur Luftën e Dytë Botërore. Pa këtë ndihmë, nuk do të kishim parë luftë. Ambasadori i ShBA-së në Gjermani, Uiliam Dod, theksonte në një komunikim për presidentin Frenklin D. Ruzvelt, më 19 tetor 1936:

“Tani për tani, më shumë se njëqind korporata amerikane kanë vartëset e tyre këtu, në kuptimin e bashkëpunimit. DuPontët kanë tre aleatë në Gjermani, të cilët po i ndihmon në bizneset e armatimit. Kryesuese e këtij bashkimi është I. G. Farben Company, një pjesë e qeverisë, e cila jep 200 000 marka në vit për një organizatë propagandistike që po vepron mbi opinionin amerikan. Standard Oil Company (nënkompani njujorkeze) dërgoi në dhjetor 1933, këtu, 2 000 000 dollarë dhe ka trajtuar 500 000 dollarë në vit, duke ndihmuar gjermanët të prodhojnë gazin Ersatz për qëllime lufte; …Presidenti i International Harvester Company, më ka thënë se bizneset e tij po ngrihen me 33% në vit (prodhim armësh, besoj), por ata nuk është se do të nxirrnin gjëkafshë. Madje njerëzit tanë të aeroplanëve kanë marrëveshje sekrete me Krupët. General Motors Kompany (Morgan) dhe Fordi po bëjnë këtu biznes të fuqishëm, përmes vartësve të tyre dhe po e marrin fitimin vetë. I përmenda këto fakte, sepse ato i komplikojnë gjërat dhe shtojnë rreziqet e luftës.”

Kjo ishte një histori shokuese e përfshirjes së kompanive kryesore të ShBA-së në riarmatimin e nazistëve gjermanë dhe për më tepër të bind nga fakti se vinte nga ambasadori i ShBA-së në Gjermani. Por çfarë bëri Ruzvelti? Asgjë. Frenklin D. Ruzvelt, një kushëri i largët i një presidenti më të hershëm, Teodor Ruzveltit, ishte sjellë në fuqi nëpërmjet një depresioni të krijuar në ShBA, me ndihmën e Uoll Stritit dhe u sigurua se do të zgjidhej kur Uoll Striti vendosi fuqinë e vet financiare dhe mediat mbrapa tij. Një tjetër mbështetës ishte Mejër Lenski, shefi i sindikatës së krimit të organizuar, e cila përfshinte brenda saj mafien. Termi “mafia”, shpesh është përdorur për të përshkruar rrjetin e krimit të organizuar. Në fakt, mafia italiane është vetëm një pjesë e tablosë, megjithëse një pjesë e rëndësishme e kësaj tabloje. Lenski ishte tashmë njeriu në krye të sindikatës dhe ishin të hollat dhe ryshfetet e tij, të cilat ndihmuan për ardhjen e Ruzveltit në fuqi. Edhe njëherë tjetër, populli amerikan ishte mashtruar. Disa prej mbështetësve të tij më të shquar themeluan një organizatë për ta kundërshtuar atë - një strategji e përsëritur përngahera e Elitës Botërore. Kjo u quajt Lidhja e Lirisë dhe deklaratat e saj jepnin siguri se ajo do të ishte një markë e “krahut të djathtë ekstrem” dhe “antisemitike”. Kjo u paraqit për gjithçka si kundërshtarja kryesore e Ruzveltit, madje edhe njerëz të tjerë të sinqertë po paraqiteshin si krahu i djathtë dhe antisemitë. Lidhja e Lirisë ishte themeluar prej Pier dhe Irena DuPontit (325 000 dollarë), J. P. Morganit, Rokfelerëve, J. Hauard Peu dhe Uilliam J. Knudsen, të cilit i ishte ngarkuar më pas një punë e rëndësishme prej presidentit të “kundërshtuar” nga Lidhja e Lirisë. Në të njëjtën mënyrë, Radikalët Robotë të politikës së majtë si dhe e Djathta Robote kudo në botë, përdoren sot për të diskretituar opozitën e ndershme.

Përgatitja e Gjermanisë dhe e Amerikës për luftë dhe ngritja e të dyve, si e Hitlerit dhe e Ruzveltit, kishin të njëjtat tipare. Kemi parë se si e çoi në kolaps Elita ekonominë gjermane. Ata po bënin të njëjtën gjë me Amerikën. Më 1920-n, ata inkurajuan bursën për ta zgjeruar vetveten dhe pastaj Rezerva Federale nxori një sërë ligjesh strikte bankingu të reja, të cilat i vendosën bankat e vogla nën një presion të tmerrshëm. Kjo ishte koha e të ashtuquajturës “goditje turke”, kur bankat botërore i qëruan dhe i hoqën qafe të voglat duke rritur në mënyrë masive fuqinë e tyre. Kur mbaroi ky proces, Rezerva Federale i tërhoqi ligjet e reja të bankingut. Uoll Striti u plandos më 1929-n dhe e zhyti vendin në një depresion ekonomik.

Në ShBA dhe në Gjermani ishte ofruar e njëjta zgjidhje. U tërhoqën më shumë para nga bankat. National Recovery Act i Ruzveltit ose “Kursi i ri i qeverisë”, ishte ofruar për popullin amerikan si një rrugë që do ta nxirrte nga depresioni. Mijëra milje larg nga Atlantiku, i njëjti plan, nën një emër tjetër, u ofrua për gjermanët nga Hitleri. Kursi i ri i Ruzveltit ishte puna e Xherard Suopit, një anëtar i disa organizatave të Ruzveltit. Ai ishte drejtor i International General Electric, të kontrolluar nga Morgani, si dhe drejtor i German General Electric (AEG). Ruzvelti ishte një variant tjetër i Udrou Uillsonit. Ashtu si Uillsoni, ai do të zgjidhej pas premtimit ndaj popullit në fushatë se Amerika nuk do të shkonte në luftë, ndërsa ishte i përgjegjshëm se e kundërta ishte pikërisht dëshira që ai uronte të ndodhte. Përsëri, koloneli Eduard Haus ishte mbrapa skenës, pasi ai e ka vizituar Ruzveltin në shtëpinë e tij në East 65 Street, Nju Jork, pothuajse çdo ditë gjatë vitit 1932.

Çfarë “rastësie” që Ruzvelti dhe Hitleri erdhën në pushtet në zgjim të depresionit ekonomik me të njëjtin tip zgjidhjesh nga “Kursi i ri” dhe të dy të këshilluar prej njerëzve të lidhur me kartelet amerikano-gjermane dhe Elitën, e kontrolluar nga Banka e Marrëveshjeve Ndërkombëtare. Për më tepër, ata që të dy morën detyrën në të njëjtin vit, 1933! Botë e vogël, apo jo? Në fakt, kjo është e njëjta botë e vogël e pushtuar nga Margaret Theçeri dhe Ronald Regani, kur këta ishin në pushtet në të dyja anët e Atlantikut gjatë 1980-s, ndërsa po ndiqnin pikërisht të njëjtat politika ekonomike, theçerizmin dhe reganizmin.
Ngritja e Hitlerit në pushtet po bëhej e sigurt mbas vitit 1929, kur Planit Daues të kredive afatshkurtra po iu vinte fundi, me Gjermaninë tashmë të zhytur në një borxh prej 16 bilionë dollarësh. Një nga mbështetësit financiarë kryesorë të Frenklin D. Ruzveltit, Ouen D. Jung, ishte caktuar të propozonte zgjidhjet për paaftësinë paguese të Gjermanisë. Jungu ishte administrator i Morganit dhe drejtuesi i General Electric të kontrolluar po prej Morganit. Plani Jung i rregullimit të pagesave në cash, jo me barter,* e kishte shkatërruar ekonominë gjermane, e cila ishte pothuajse në errësirë. Kjo ishte edhe arsyeja se përse ai e kishte projektuar këtë ide. Një mbështetës financiar kryesor i Hitlerit, Dr. Fric Thysen, do të thoshte nën betim më 1945:

“Pranimi i Planit Jung dhe i parimeve të tij financiare e rriti gjithnjë e më shumë papunësinë derisa shifra arriti në një milion. Njerëzit ishin të dëshpëruar. Hitleri tha se do ta zhdukte papunësinë. Qeveria në pushtet, në këtë kohë, ishte shumë e dobët dhe situata e njerëzve ishte duke u përkeqësuar. Kjo ishte arsyeja e vërtetë për suksesin e paanë të Hitlerit në zgjedhje. Në zgjedhjet e fundit ai mori rreth 40%”.

Rrjeti i lidhi të dy palët, nazistët dhe aleatët, dhe kjo shihej qartë në nivelet më të larta. Ndërsa miliona luftonin dhe vdisnin për faktin se ata besonin se po luftonin për liri, e njëjta forcë ishte duke manipuluar gjithçka nga të dyja krahët. Pa këtë fakt, situata e Luftës së Dytë Botërore nuk do të kishte ndodhur.
Shkrimtarja dhe studiuesja austriake, Gertrud Elias, e identifikon Hjalmar Shashtin si një ndërmjetës të rëndësishëm, që lidhte nazistët dhe Uoll Strit-Sitin e Elitës së Londrës. Shashti do të bëhej këshilltar financiar i Hitlerit dhe president i Reichsbank. Dy firmat mbi dokumentin, që tregojnë emërimin e Shashtit më 17 mars 1933, ishin të Adolf Hitlerit dhe spikerit të Rothsçajlldit, Maks Varburgut. Më 1930, Shashti, gjithashtu, themeloi Bankën e Elitës Botërore të Marrëveshjeve Ndërkombëtare në Bazel të Zvicrës. Në Angli, një figurë kyçe, ishte Montagu Norman (Kom. 300), administrator i Bankës së Anglisë, të kontrolluar nga Rothsçajlldi dhe një mik i ngushtë i Shashtit. Në fakt, ata ishin kaq të afërt me njëri-tjetrin, saqë Shashti la pasardhës të vet nipin e mikut të tij. Ky ishte Normani, i cili shtypi dhe mbështeti ngritjen e normës së interesit të ShBA-së, te Rezerva Federale, e cila ishte shtytja finale që çoi në krisjen e Uoll Stritit, Kursin e ri dhe Frenklin D. Ruzveltin. Normani ishte bankieri qendror më me ndikim në botë në këtë kohë dhe veprimet e tij, në lidhje me Uoll Stritin, ishin kritike.

Në një kohë që Hitleri ishte i zgjedhuri i sigurt, pozicioni i Bankës së Anglisë dhe i Rezervës Federale për Gjermaninë kishte ndryshuar rrënjësisht. Regjimit nazist i ishte ofruar kredi dhe mbas pushtimit të Çekosllovakisë, Normani çliroi 6 milionë paundë të arit çekosllovak për Hitlerin, që ishte depozituar në Londër. Kjo ishte kryer me mirëkuptimin e kryeministrit Nevil Çambërlen. Më 11 qershor 1934 dhe përsëri në dhjetor, Normani dhe Shashti u takuan në fshehtësi në Badeëeiler në Black Forest për të organizuar huatë ndaj Hitlerit dhe nazistëve. Por kush ishte mbrapa Normanit? Familja e tij pothuajse u kthye në një administratore të Bankës së Anglisë si të ishte prona e tij personale. Një gjysh i tij, Zhorzh Uard Norman, kishte qenë administratori i saj nga 1821-1872 dhe gjyshi tjetër, Lordi Kollet, kishte qenë edhe ai administrator nga 1887-1889. Montag Normani kaloi një periudhë në ShBA në zyrat e Broën Brothers, të themeluar nga Rothsçajlldët (më vonë Broën Brothers, Harriman) dhe ishte miqësuar me familjen e Ë. A. Delano (Kom. 300), kushërinj të Frenklin Delano Ruzveltit, presidentit të ShBA-së, në të njëjtën kohë që edhe Normani ishte drejtor i Bankës së Anglisë. Ky bankier i gjithëpushtetshëm ishte tashmë një jesmen* i Rothsçajlldëve dhe këtu përsëri shohim dredhinë e zanatit. Ai ishte i portretizuar si antisemit.

Ende edhe sot, Banka e Anglisë lëngon ndër këmbët e Elitës Botërore. Gertrudë Elias thotë se Banka bashkëpunoi me udhëheqësin sionist, lordin Birsted, për të organizuar transferimin e aseteve të pasurive të sionistëve gjermanë në drejtim të Palestinës. Ajo thotë se do të ishte ky transferim që ndihmoi për të ndërtuar ekonominë embrionale të shtetit sionist. “Ata ishin klasa e emigrantëve të privilegjuar ndërsa çifutëve pa pronë u ishte refuzuar azili dhe u asnjanësuan në holokaust”, shton Elias. Unë besoj se e gjitha kjo ishte llogaritur me gjakftohtësi prej elitës së “çifutëve”, për arsyet që unë do t’i sjell më pas, sipas një kursi të nevojshëm.
Nuk dua t’ju dërgoj për të fjetur me një masë të detajuar në kokë, por dua që të ngulit te ju qartazi, se është i provueshëm fakti që Lufta e Dytë Botërore dhe ngritja e Hitlerit ishte krijuar nga Elita në Britani dhe Amerikë. Ne kemi nevojë të shkojmë larg teorive të fshehta, por të shikojmë se ky është një fakt i fshehtë. Vetëm atëherë do të merremi me të. Në ngritjen e ushtrisë naziste, thelbësore ishte sjellja e disa prej kompanive më të famshme në Shtetet e Bashkuara, të cilat e mbështetën Hitlerin nëpërmjet vartëseve ose partnereve të tyre gjermane. Këtu po rendisim një tokicë nga ata shembuj, që thuajse ishin të panumërt, për të parë se sa në fshehtësi realizohej ky plan…

I.	G. Farben/Standard Oil
II.	

Prodhimi gjerman i çelikut dhe i prodhimeve të tjera për luftë kishte nevojë për afrimin e reve të periudhës që në fund do të çonte në shpërthimin e konfliktit më 1939-n. Në qendër të këtij riarmatimi ishte gjiganti kimik, I. G. Farben. Aq sa senatori Homer T. Bon do të thoshte në një Komitet të Senatit më 1943: “Farbeni ishte Hitleri dhe Hitleri ishte Farbeni”. Kjo masë karteli ishte krijuar në kohën e luftës nga huadhënësit amerikanë! Më 1939-n, me investimin e Uoll Stritit, ajo do të bëhej prodhuesja më e madhe e produkteve kimike në botë. Po kush e kontrollonte I. G. Farbenin, një kompani që do të përdorte çifutët dhe të tjerët si skllavë pune? Rothsçajlldët, nëpërmjet një rryme lexuesish të programit dhe kompanive që ata kontrollonin. Mes bankierëve gjermanë që mbikëqyrnin bordin e Farbenit në fillim të 1920-s ishte Maks Uarburgu, vëllai i Pol Uarburgut të Manhatan Bank, i cili ishte dërguar në Shtetet e Bashkuara prej Rothsçajlldëve për të instaluar Sistemin e Rezervës Federale, me pikësynimin që të zaptonin ekonominë e ShBA-së. Ky ishte një çift i plotë, i cili po vepronte në të dy krahët në ShBA dhe në Gjermani. Raporti i Shërbimit Sekret të Marinës së ShBA-së më 2 dhjetor 1918 do të theksonte për të: “Pol Uarburg, gjerman, i natyralizuar si qytetar amerikan më 1911, i dekoruar prej Kajzerit, ka ndihmuar me shuma të mëdha të furnizuara prej bankierëve gjermanë, Leninin dhe Trockin. Vëllai i tij, Maksi, është drejtor i sistemit të spiunazhit të Gjermanisë”. Pol Uarburgu ishte anëtar bordi i degës amerikane të Farbenit, American I. G. Sitting dhe nëpërmjet tij ishin anëtarësuar edhe Edsel Ford (djali i Henrit) të Ford Motor Company, Çarls E. Miçëll nga Banka e Rezervës Federale të Nju Jorkut dhe Valter Tigël, shoku i ngushtë i Frenklin D. Ruzveltit nga Standard Oil. Të gjithë këta amerikanë të elitës ndikonin dhe jepnin mbështetje ndaj një kompanie për të cilën, në një raport të Departamentit Amerikan të Luftës thuhej:

“Pa lehtësitë e frytshme e të pafund të I. G.-së, hulumtimit të saj të fortë dhe bashkëpunimit të saj të gjerë ndërkombëtar, akuza e luftës ndaj gjermanëve do të kishte qenë e paimagjinueshme dhe e pamundur. Farbeni jo vetëm që i drejtoi energjitë e saj drejt armatosjes së Gjermanisë, por u përqendrua te keqtrajtimi i viktimave të synuara prej saj dhe kjo përpjekje me dy gryka për të zhvilluar fuqinë industriale të Gjermanisë për luftë, duke e penguar realisht atë në pjesën tjetër të botës, nuk mund të shprehej dhe zbatohej “në një kurs normal të biznesit”. Të trondit fakti që zyrtarët e I. G. Farbenit kishin njohuri të plota paraprake të planit të Gjermanisë për pushtimin botëror dhe për çdo veprim agresiv të ndërmarrë më vonë…”

Perandoria Farben do të bëhej një shtet brenda shtetit dhe si pasojë do të ishte lokomotiva e ekonomisë së Gjermanisë. Raportet dhe hulumtimet, gjatë dhe pas luftës, tregojnë se roli i Farbenit, me mbështetjen e Uoll Stritit dhe Britanisë, ishte që ta bënte Gjermaninë të vetëmjaftueshme në të gjitha ato mallra që Hitleri kishte nevojë për luftë: produkte si: gomë, karburant, vajra dhe eksplozivë. Një problem i rëndësishëm që kishte Gjermania, ishte furnizimi me karburant. Furnizimet e tyre vinin nga jashtë Gjermanisë dhe më 1934, rreth 85% e produkteve të naftës së Gjermanisë, ishin të importuara. Dukej se rezerva do të thahej shpejt gjatë luftës. Por një marrëveshje mes Farbenit dhe Rokfelerëve siguroi një furnizim të vazhdueshëm me naftë të Gjermanisë. Farbeni filloi të investonte shuma të mëdha nga huatë e Uoll Stritit në kërkimet, me synim proceset e zhvillimit për të shndërruar në karburant rezervat e qymyrit gjerman. Atë që ata nuk mundën ta zbulonin dot vetë ua dha Standard Oili i Rokfelerit! Në janar 1933, pikërisht në prag të ardhjes së Hitlerit në pushtet, një raport nga Atasheu Tregtar në Ambasadën e ShBA-së në Berlin thoshte:

“Në dy vjet Gjermania do të prodhonte naftë dhe gaz në sasi të mjaftueshme, të nxjerrë nga qymyri i butë, për një luftë të gjatë. Standard Oil i Nju Jorkut po investon miliona dollarë për të ndihmuar projektin.”

Rokfelerët ndihmuan, gjithashtu, I. G. Farbenin me bazë kimike për karburante avioni. Përfaqësuesit amerikanë të American I. G., provuan ta fshihnin përfshirjen e kompanisë së tyre me makinerinë e luftës gjermane prej shkrirjes së American I. G. brenda një kompanie tjetër dhe ndryshimit të emrit të saj në General Aniline dhe Film Corporation. Në fakt, përbërja dhe lidhja e bordit të American I. G. me Farbenin deri më 1930, kishte kontribuar tashmë për pesë vjet me radhë në përgatitjen e luftës, duke treguar historinë e vërtetë të rrjetit të Vëllazërisë ShBA-Gjermani, rrjet i cili po e çonte botën në konfliktin më të tmerrshëm në histori. Në bordin e anëtarëve të American I. G. ishin Karl Bosh (gjerman); nga Fordi, Edsel B. Ford (amerikan), djali i Henri Fordit; Maks Ilner (gjerman), drejtor i zyrës së inteligjencës së Farbenit nazist në Berlin; H. A. Mets (amerikan), drejtor i I. G. Farbenit dhe i bankës së Rothsçajlld, Varburgut në Manhatan; C.E. Miçëll (amerikan), drejtor i Bankës së Nju Jorkut të Rezervës Federale dhe Morgan National City Bank; Herman Shmits (gjerman), president i American I. G. Farben dhe anëtar bordi në të dyja bankat, si në German Central Bank dhe në Bank of International Settlements; Valter Tigël (amerikan), drjejtor i Bankës së Nju Jorkut të Rezervës Federale, Standard Oil të Rokfelerëve në Nju Xhersi, në trustin e Fondacionit Ruzvelt dhe mik i ngushtë i presidentit; U. H. von Reth (i natyralizuar si amerikan), drejtor i German General Electric (AEG); dhe Pol M. Uarburg i Bank of Manhattan.

Kur mbaroi lufta dhe filluan hetimet ndaj prapaskenës, tre anëtarët gjermanë të bordit të American I. G. u gjetën fajtorë në Gjykatën e Krimeve të Luftës në Nyremberg. Përfaqësuesit amerikanë, si Pol Uarburgu ishin larguar të paprekur, ashtu si edhe vëllai i tij, Maks Uarburgu, i cili, ndonëse judaist, ishte lejuar të jetonte në Gjermaninë naziste më 1939, pa asnjë shtrëngim. Madje Elita kontrollonte arrestimet dhe përfundimin e gjykimeve për luftën dhe tmerret, që ata vetë i kishin projektuar. Ngjarje të tilla nuk ishin vetëm mes dy kompanive, pasi ato përfshinë edhe elemente të tjerë të Elitës Botërore ndërmjet kompanive dhe qeverive të tjera. President i Standard Oil të Nju Xhersit (tani Exxon) në këtë kohë ishte Uiliam Stemps Ferish. Gjatë luftës ishte gjetur një dokument zyrtar nga Departamenti i Drejtësisë së ShBA-së, për Frenk A. Houard, zv. president i Ferishit të Standard Oil. Ai datonte më 12 tetor 1939 dhe thoshte:

“… Në Angli pata një takim të parashikuar me zotërinë e Royal Dutch (Shell Oil) nga Holanda dhe… një marrëveshje e përgjithshme ishte shtrirë në ndryshimet e nevojshme për marrëdhëniet tona me I. G. (Farbenin), në këndvështrimin e gjendjes së luftës… Royal Dutch Shell Group në thelb është britanike… unë gjithashtu pata disa takime në Ministrinë e Aviacionit (Britanik)…

“Unë kërkova ndihmë për një leje të nevojshme për të shkuar në Holandë… Pas diskutimeve me ambasadorin (amerikan Jozef Kenedin)… situata ishte sqaruar plotësisht… Një zotëri në Ministrinë e Aviacionit… me shumë përzemërsi, më ofroi ndihmë për rihyrjen time në Angli.
“Në vijim të këtyre marrëveshjeve, unë isha në gjendje të zhvilloja takimet në Holandë (duke fluturuar me një bombardues të British Air Force), ku diskutova tri ditë me përfaqësuesit e I. G. Ata më dorëzuan funksionet e rreth 2 000 patentave të huaja dhe ne bëmë ç’ishte e mundur për të zgjedhur planet e sakta për një modus vivendi, i cili do të funksiononte përgjatë kohës së luftës, pavarësisht nëse do të hynte apo jo ShBA-ja në të.” (nënvizimet janë të miat).

Uiliam S. Ferish furnizoi me karburant anijet dhe nëndetëset e nazistëve në Spanjë dhe në Amerikën Latine gjatë luftës. Ishte sipërmarrja Standard Oil-I. G. Farben, e cila hapi kampin e përqendrimit të Aushvicit më 14 qershor 1940 dhe përdori aty skllavin çifut të punës si dhe kundërshtarët politikë për të prodhuar kauçuk artificial dhe gazolinë nga qymyri. Ferishi ishte shumë i afërt me Herman Shmitsin, drejtorin e I. G. Farbenit. Standard Oil pajtoi në punë publicistin e ndyrë Ivi Li, për të promovuar Farbenin dhe nazistët në ShBA. Uilliam Ferishi pati një nipin e vet, Uilliam Ferishin III, i cili do të ishte mik i ngushtë i Xhorxh Bushit (Kom. 300) dhe ka pasur nderin të presë në shtëpinë e tij mbretëreshën Elisabeta II (Kom. 300). Duket se kuajt e tyre mbajnë njëri-tjetrin. Kur Xhorxh Bushi do të bëhej zv. president, ai duhej të punësonte dikë për bizneset dhe investimet e tij me një “besim të verbër”, për t’u siguruar se ai (në teori) nuk do të merrte vendim për të shkuar në Shtëpinë e Bardhë, duke lënë pas dore investimet e tij. Kush u vendos në përgjegjësi sipas këtij “besimi të verbër”? Uilliam Ferish III!

General Electric (G.E.C.)
I. G. Farben punoi në disa drejtime përpara dhe gjatë luftës, me kartele të tjera si General Electric, i kontrolluar nga J. P. Morgan, një kompani me të cilën presidenti Frenklin D. Ruzvelt pati lidhje shumë të ngushta. Më 1939-n, senatori Xhejms A. Rid i Misurit, një mbështetës i gjithanshëm i Ruzveltit, do t’i thoshte Senatit se presidenti ishte “njeri i punësuar për mbretëritë ekonomike” të Uoll Stritit. Ai kishte shtuar se familja Ruzvelt ishte një nga aksioneret më të mëdha në General Electric. Pastaj vjen më interesantja, se General Electric ishte një mbështetëse e madhe e Hitlerit dhe kishte regjistrime fotografike dhe të dokumentuara, se ashtu si I. G. Farben, të dyja, kompanitë e General Electric në Gjermani, A.E.G dhe Osram, kanë financuar drejtpërdrejt Hitlerin. Farbeni kontribuoi më së shumti (45% të fondit të marrë nga Hitleri për të ardhur në pushtet më 1933), por edhe kompanitë e lidhura me General Electric dhanë gjithashtu dhurata të mëdha - në këtë rrjet intrige - dhe një numër drejtorësh të German General Electric ishin edhe në bord të I. G. Farben. Ashtu si me kompanitë e tjera amerikane të përfshira, General Electric (në ShBA), kanalizoi ndihmat e saj për Hitlerin nëpërmjet nëndegëve gjermane dhe karteleve të partnerëve. Përsëri, vetëm drejtorët gjermanë të kartelit të General Electric u akuzuan dhe u gjykuan në Nyremberg, jo amerikanët. Ky veprim e tregon qartë se ç’maskaradë ka ndodhur.

International Telephone and Telegraph (I.T.T.)

Një tjetër kompani e ShBA-së e rëndësishme për Hitlerin dhe makinerinë e tij të luftës ishte International Telephone and Telegraph, e njohur më shumë si I. T. T. Ajo ishte një krijesë e themeluesit të saj, Sosthenes Behn, një sipërmarrës i lindur në Virgin Islands. Prej 1924-s, I. T. T ishte e lidhur ngushtësisht me J. P. Morganin dhe bordin, i cili pasqyronte kontrollin e Morganit. Ishte provuar se I. T. T. bëri dhurata për Hitlerin përmes degëve gjermane dhe ishte një mbështetës i rëndësishëm i regjimit nazist. I. T. T tregoi një interes të madh ndaj kompanive të armatimit në Gjermani, veçanërisht në fabrikimin e avionëve Focke-Ëolfe. Fitimet nga këto investime nuk ishin kthyer në ShBA; ato ishin riinvestuar për një riarmatim akoma edhe më të madh në Gjermani. Sosthenes Behn u takua me Hitlerin në gusht 1933. Bankieri vetjak i Hitlerit, baroni Kurt von Shroder, një nazist dhe SS Senior Group Leader, do të bëhej mbikëqyrësi i interesave të I. T. T-së në Gjermani dhe drejtor i të gjitha kompanive bija të I. T. T-së. Baroni fon Shroder ka kanalizuar fonde nga I.T.T.-ja për SS-të e Hitlerit, më së paku deri më 1944! Familja bankare Shroder, nga Hamburgu, kishte degë në Londër dhe Nju Jork nën emrin e J. Henri Shroder (Kom. 300). Në Angli, menaxheri i përgjithshëm i Schroder Bank ishte F. C. Tajërks, një drejtor i Bankës së Anglisë, të mbikëqyrur nga Montagu Norman dhe të kontrolluar nga Rothsçajlldi. Gordon Riçardson ishte drejtor i Schroder Bank deri më 1973, kur ai do të bëhej guvernator i Bankës së Anglisë. Nga 1938-a, Schroder Bank e Londrës ishte caktuar të përfaqësonte interesat e nazistëve në Britani. Në Amerikë, Shroderi dhe Rokfelerët do të shkrinin disa nga interesat e bizneseve të tyre.

Ford Motor Company
Shumë është shkruar rreth aleancës së fshehtë të Henri Fordit me nazistët. Ai ishte i vrullshëm në furinë e tij kundër çifutëve. Fordi kishte dalë hapur me kritikën e tij kundër financierëve të Uoll Stritit, të cilët i fajësonte për fillimin e luftërave dhe kontrollimin e tregjeve të parasë botërore për interesat e tyre vetjake. Në të njëjtën kohë, ai thoshte se J. P. Morgani ishte për t’u besuar dhe unë nuk mund të mos ndihmoj në perceptimin se Z. Ford bëri çka mundi për të përhapur një informacion të pasaktë rreth vetes. Ai e portretizoi veten e tij si mik i njerëzve kundër manipulatorëve, ndërsa, në fakt, ai ishte një tjetër manipulator. Ai siguroi fitime të mëdha gjatë luftës nga furnizimi i të dyja krahëve. Qysh në fillim të 1922-shit, Neë York Times raportonte se Fordi po financonte nacionalistët e Hitlerit dhe lëvizjet antiçifute në Gjermani dhe gazetën e Berlinit, Berliner Tageblatt dhe ishte thirrur nga ambasadori amerikan që ta ndalte Fordin me ndërhyrjet e biznesit në punët e Gjermanisë. Hitleri i ishte kaq mirënjohës mbështetjes së Fordit, saqë më 1938-n ai e paraqiti Fordin me nderimin më të lartë të akorduar nga nazistët për një jogjerman: Kryqin e Madh të Shqiponjës Gjermane; portreti i Fordit varej mbrapa tryezës së Hitlerit në zyrën e tij private. Dy prodhuesit më të mëdhenj të tankeve për ushtritë e Hitlerit edhe gjatë luftës, ishin degët gjermane të Ford Motor Company dhe General Motors (Opel), të kontrolluara nga Morgani. Më 1928-n, Ford Motor Company në Gjermani, u shkri me I. G. Farben. Karl Bosh i Farbenit do të bëhej drejtuesi i veprimtarisë së Fordit në Gjermani.

Ë. A. Harriman
Frits Tisen ishte një sipërmarrës çeliku dhe bankier, i cili financoi nazistët qysh nga fillimi i viteve 1920. Veprimi i tij bankar ishte kryer - përmes një ndihmëseje - me Ë. A. Harriman Company në Nju Jork (Broën Brothers, Harriman pas 1933), e cila në të vërtetë ishte themeluar (të paktën në ditët e saj të para) prej Rothsçajlldëve. Familja Harriman ishte e shquar si në mbështetjen e Revolucionit Rus, ashtu edhe të Adolf Hitlerit. Kompania A Tisen kontrollonte Union Banking Corporation (UBC) në ShBA, që pati E. Roland Harrimanin në bordin e saj me vetëdijen e nazistëve dhe mbështetjen financiare të tyre. Preskot Bush, babai i presidentit të ardhshëm, Xhorxh Bush, ishte gjithashtu në bordin e UBC-së dhe ia detyronte pasurinë e tij Harrimanëve. Rolandi ishte vëllai i Ë. Averell Harriman (Kom. 300), i cili ishte drejtor i Guaranty Trust të Morganit, kur ai financonte Leninin dhe Trockin. Averell Harrimani më vonë do të realizonte fitime të mëdha nga sipërmarrja ruse dhe do të caktohej si ambasador në Bashkimin Sovjetik. Ai ishte gjithashtu një rregullator opinioni në Partinë Demokratike dhe mik i afërt i presidentit Frenklin D. Ruzvelt.

Vëllezërit Dalles
Emri Dalles është një tjetër emër, i cili përfshin manipulimin e të dyjave, si të Luftës së Parë, ashtu edhe asaj të Dytë. Dallesët rridhnin nga një familje e vjetër skllavopronare dhe ishin kushërinj të Rokfelerëve. Ata ishin të lidhur me bankingun ndërkombëtar në Amerikë dhe Gjermani. Deklaratat e bëra nga Xhon Foster Dallas në fillim të 1911-s, zbuluan mbështetjen e tij për krijimin e një “mbi race”, prej “eliminimit të anëtarëve të ulët…” Firma ligjore Dalles, Sullivan and Cromëell, ndihmoi në punët e I. G. Farbenit në ShBA dhe mbështetësi financiar kryesor i Hitlerit, Fritz Tisen, e paraqiti Allen Dallesin te Hitleri, për në këtë pozicion. Xhon Foster Dallesi shkruante “Heil Hitler” në letrat e tij për klientët gjermanë. Pas ardhjes në pushtet të Hitlerit, Xhon Foster Dalles shkoi në Gjermani për hesap të grupit të Rothsçajlldit, Tryezës së Rrumbullakët, për të negociuar borxhe të reja për nazistët. Vëllezërit Dalles ishin caktuar në Departamentin e Shtetit të ShBA-së gjatë Luftës së Parë Botërore prej xhaxhait të tyre, sekretarit të Shtetit, Robert Lensing, njëri nga klika e kolonel Haus, Bernard Barush, e cila kontrollonte Udrou Uillsonin. Vëllezërit Dalles ishin në Konferencën e Paqes në Versajë, ku ata u takuan me delegacionin e Tryezës së Rrumbullakët dhe do të bëheshin pjesë e rrjetit Tryeza e Rrumbullakët-Instituti Mbretëror i Marrëdhënieve me Jashtë-Këshilli i Marrëdhënieve me Jashtë. Allen Dallesi ishte parë i përshtatshëm për t’u caktuar si sekretar i Parë i Ambasadës së ShBA-së në Berlin më 1920, ashtu si edhe vëllai i tij, i cili ishte në Gjermani duke përfaqësuar bankierët e Elitës përmes lidhjeve të tij me Bankën e Anglisë dhe perandorinë J. P. Morgan. Të dy Dallesët ishin miq të magjistarit të financave të Hitlerit, Hjalmar Shasht. Xhon Foster Dallesi do të bëhej sekretar Shteti dhe Allen Dallesi do të bëhej i pari drejtor i CIA-s. Më vonë ata do të shërbenin edhe në Komisionin Uerrën, i cili u ngarkua me hetimin e vrasjes së presidentit Kenedi.

Unë kam hedhur dritën e prozhektorëve në disa prej emrave të mëdhenj në financimin dhe manipulimin e Gjermanisë dhe programit të riarmatimit të saj. Por, këtu është edhe mbështetja e drejtpërdrejtë për Partinë Naziste prej bankave dhe industrialistëve të njëjtë. Midis dokumenteve nga Gjykata e Nurembergut janë lëvizjet e fshehta të transfertave nga I. G. Farben, German General Electric, Osram dhe disa të tjera, që autorizojnë transfertën e fondeve të tyre në llogarinë National Trusteeship të nazistëve, të financuara për zgjedhjen e Hitlerit. Përfaqësuesit e kompanive ose të influencuarit nga Rokfelerët, American I. G., I. T. T., General Electric dhe Ford, mund të shihen se janë në zemër të Partisë Naziste. Është magjepsëse të shikosh se sa bie në sy lirshmëria për të mos pasur frikë prej bombardimeve, aty ku ishin fabrikat gjermane dhe komplekset e ndërtesave të karteleve amerikano-gjermane. Kur ushtritë e Aleatëve arritën në Kolonjë, p.sh., shumë njerëz vunë re kontrastin e zymtë midis qyteteve të rrafshuara dhe komplekseve të padëmtuara të fabrikave (në pronësi të I. G. Farben, të Ford Motor Company dhe United Rayon Ëorks), në anën tjetër. Arsyeja se përse komplekset e ndërtesave të I. G. Farben i mbijetuan skenës së bombardimit, shpjegohet me faktin se Aleatët e dinin se kjo kompani ishte makineria luftarake gjermane. Ka fakte se ndërtesat e Fordit në Gjermani dhe Francë nuk ishin bombarduar prej Aviacionit të ShBA-së. Kur njëra prej tyre u godit në Poisi prej britanikëve, qeveria e Vishisë i pagoi Fordit 38 milionë franga si kompensim. Një shënim lehtësues i Edsel Fordit u dërgua me këtë rast, për menaxherin e tij të përgjithshëm në Evropë: “Fotografitë e fabrikës nën zjarr u botuan në gazetat amerikane, por fatmirësisht nuk ishte përmendur askund Ford Motor Company”. Regjimi i Vishisë bashkëpunoi me nazistët dhe midis tyre ishte edhe Fransua Miterani (Kom. 300), Mjeshtri i Madh i Frimasonerisë së Orientit të Madh dhe më vonë, për një kohë të gjatë, president i Francës.
Në pesë vitet e luftës dhe kasaphanës botërore, unë kam hedhur dritë jo vetëm në trustet e ShBA-së, por edhe te të tjerat, të cilat realizuan së bashku një fitim prej 175 000 000 000 dollarësh, sipas studimit të shkrimtares dhe studiueses Gertrud Elia.

Për të plotësuar këtë tmerr të tregimit të mashtrimit të popujve në botë, i njëjti Uoll Strit që ka namin se krijoi dhe financoi luftën, ishte caktuar edhe prej Frenklin Ruzveltit për të mbikëqyrur fatin e industrisë gjermane kur përfundoi konflikti. Ajka e zbatuesve të caktuar për këtë rol përfshinte Luis Dagllasin, drejtorin e General Motors, të mbizotëruar nga Morgani dhe presidentin e Morgan Mutual Life Insurance dhe gjeneral brigade Uilliam H. Drejpër i biri, të Dillon, Read and Co, një tjetër firmë, e cila dha ndihmesë kryesisht në krijimin e karteleve dhe financimin e Gjermanisë së Hitlerit. Të dy, Drejpëri dhe Dagllasi, ishin anëtarë të Këshillit për Marrëdhënie me Jashtë dhe Drejpëri, një fanatik eugjenik (racë mjeshtri), më vonë do të bëhej një prijës i shquar në krijimin e “kontrollit të popullsisë”.
Historia e Uilliam H. Drejpër djali, zbulon shkallën e skemës dhe maskimit. Ai lidhi rrethin e Preskot Bushit më 1927-n, kur ishte punësuar prej Dillon Read për të ndihmuar llogarinë e… Fric Tisenit, një nga mbështetësit më të mëdhenj financiarë të Adolf Hitlerit. Drejpëri do të bëhej drejtor dhe më vonë zv. president dhe asistent i thesareve të Dillon Read’s German Credit dhe Investment Corporation, duke mbikëqyrur disa nga borxhet afatshkurtra të German Steel Trust të Tisenit nën Planin Daues. Këto borxhe u miratuan nga Drejpëri, duke ndihmuar në ngjitjen e Hitlerit në pushtet dhe financuan riarmatimin e tij. Partnerët e tij në këtë operacion ishin edhe nazistët: Aleksandër Kreuter në Berlin ishte president dhe Frederik Brandi (i cili lëvizi në ShBA më 1926) bashkëdrejtor me Drejpërin te German Credit Investment Corporation në Njuark, Nju Xhersi. Babai i Brandit ishte një drejtues ekzekutiv i qymyrgurit me German Steel Trust. Drejpëri ishte listuar si drejtor i German Credit nga 1942-shi derisa ajo u likuidua më 1943, kohë kur kishte përfunduar edhe detyra e tij.
Drejpëri pastaj u largua për t’u bërë gjeneral në Paqësor, duke luftuar për ShBA-në! Ky ishte një njeri i caktuar prej Ruzveltit pas kapitullimit të Gjermanisë, që të vendoste se çfarë do të ndodhte me kartelet naziste, të cilat ai vetë i kishte ndihmuar të krijoheshin. Ai do të kishte pushtet për të vendosur se kush do të kalohej në sitë, kush do të humbte ose do të ruante bizneset e veta dhe kush do të ngarkohej me krime lufte. Shkalla e masakrës ishte e pabesueshme. Drejpëri luajti djalë i mirë-djalë i keq me sekretarin e Thesarit, Henri Morgenthau, për të plotësuar një tjetër grusht shteti mendor. Morgenthau kërkoi që industria gjermane të shkatërrohej dhe Gjermania ta ulte krejtësisht popullsinë rurale. Roli i Drejpërit ishte ta parandalonte këtë, por vetëm nëse gjermanët do të ishin dakord ta pranonin që të gjithë fajësinë për nazizmin. Autorët e një libri madhështor, Xhorxh Bush, biografi e paautorizuar, thonë: 

“Drejpëri dhe kolegët e tij kërkuan që Gjermania dhe bota ta pranonin fajin kolektiv të popullit gjerman si një shpjegim të ngritjes së Rendit të Ri të Hitlerit dhe të krimeve të luftës naziste. Kjo, natyrisht, ishte më e përshtatshme për vetë gjeneral Drejpërin, ashtu siç ishte edhe për familjen Bush. Kjo është e favorshme akoma edhe sot, dekada më vonë, duke e lejuar djalin e Preskotit, presidentin Xhorxh, të mbajë një leksion në Gjermani mbi rrezikun e hitlerizmit. Gjermanët janë tepër të ngadaltë, me sa duket, për të pranuar Rendin e Ri Botëror të tij.”(f. 55)

Fijet kanë vazhduar, qysh atëherë, përmes dekadave, me presidentin Bush, i cili emëroi djalin e Drejpërit, Uilliam Drejpër III, në punën e Kombeve të Bashkuara, që të përfshihej në kontrollin e popullsisë. Në Dillon Read, sekretari i Thesarit të Bushit, Nicolas Bredi, ishte për një kohë të gjatë partner i Frederik Brandit, kohorta e gjeneral Drejpërit në financimin e kartelit të çelikut të Hitlerit. I njëjti grup i vogël i bankierëve, kompanive dhe manipulatorëve politikë ishin përtej Luftës së Parë Botërore, Revolucionit Rus dhe Luftës II Botërore. Pa këto para dhe manovrime, dy konfliktet më të mëdha të regjistruar në historinë e njerëzimit, nuk do të kishin ndodhur kurrë.

Përse është e rëndësishme ta dimë këtë? Ka shumë arsye, por unë do të theksoja dy. Kam dëgjuar të jetë thënë shpesh, se problemi në botë është natyra njerëzore. Kam dëgjuar njerëzit të thonë se kjo natyrë është djallëzore dhe çfarë s’tregojnë për ta justifikuar këtë! Dy Luftërat Botërore dhe konfliktet e tjera përpara dhe më pas. Dëshira jonë për liri shumëpërmasore do të bëhet realitet vetëm kur të kuptojmë se natyra njerëzore nuk është djallëzore. Ajo ka një dëshirë të pavetëdijshme për dashuri, jo për urrejtje, për harmoni, jo për konflikt. Këto luftëra nuk ishin rezultat i natyrës njerëzore prej të qenit të saj djallëzore. Ato ishin rezultat i tjetërsimit të aftësisë së njerëzimit për të menduar dhe vepruar drejt prej dikujt. Këto janë mësime, të cilat edhe sot duhet të dihen, sepse ne ende do të vazhdojmë të mohojmë mundësinë tonë të vërtetë dhe të pafund. Por ne mund ta ndezim çelësin e dritës në një moment, nëse do ta zgjidhnim këtë rrugë.

Ne kemi pasur një variant të ngjarjeve, të projektuar përmes shkollave, universiteteve dhe mediave gjatë gjithë kohës. Ky variant i ngjarjeve nuk ka të bëjë pothuajse fare me të vërtetën. Ai është krijuar për të na keqformuar dhe për të na bindur që të mendojmë dhe veprojmë në një mënyrë të veçantë, e cila fsheh synimet e manipulatorëve njerëzorë dhe kontrolluesve të tyre, Gardianëve të Burgut. Kështu, nëse doni të shkoni në luftë dhe keni nevojë për mbështetje të njerëzve, thjesht, krijoni një goditje mbi një nga anijet tuaja ose vrisni një nga njerëzit tuaj të rëndësishëm dhe më pas fshikulloni indinjatën e publikut me propagandë kundër keqbërësit të pretenduar. Sa herë që njerëzit e marrin diçka ashtu siç duket në ballinë, pa pyetje dhe pa e studiuar botën me sy dhe me mendje të hapur, ne do të jemi tufa të trullosura, të verbuara, duke ndjekur delen që na prin. Por a është kjo dele apo përbindësh? Dhe cili është plani i saj? Nëse ndalim së qeni një letër thithëse, që thith gjithë këtë valë batice me informacion të njëanshëm dhe fillojmë të filtrojmë çfarë na thuhet, do të bëhemi shumë më të vështirë për t’u keqorientuar. Këto ngjarje të tmerrshme, të cilat i kanë shtënë flamën botës në këtë shekull, mund të ndodhnin vetëm ngaqë e kemi parë jetën në termat e udhëheqësve dhe të vijës së tyre. Nëse ende do të veprojmë kështu, vetëm një pakicë e vogël mund ta kontrollojë botën. Dhe ata po e bëjnë këtë. Të paktën deri tani.

----------


## dardajan

Ne  librin  e tij  ka  disa  gjera  te  verteta, disa  me  pak  te  verteta  dhe  disa  te  pa verteta fare. Qe  nje  njeri  te  mos  manipulohet  menderisht, e psikollogjikisht  nga  David Icke,  duhet te  kete  njohuri  te  gjithanshme  dhe  te thelluara,  per  nje  lexues  te  thjeshte  ato  shkrime  mund  te  jene  shum  interesante,  por  nuk  arrin  dot  te  ndaje  te  verteten  nga  e  pa  verteta.
Kohet  e  fundit shum  te  ashtuquajtur  shkrimtar  po  bejne  buje  me  libra  te  tille, qe  po  ti  lexosh  te  gjith  kopjojne  njeri-tjetrin  duke  ndryshuar  dicka,  dhe  mundohen  te  fitojne  para.

Une  kam  lexuar  kete  dhe  te tjer  si  ky,  dhe  mund  te  them  qe  shum  gjera  jane  siperfaqesore,  dhe  pa  asnje  thellim. Ka  shum  koncepte  abstrakte,  qe  lihen  pergjysem  edhe  nga  vete  autori,  pasi  nuk  nxjerr  dot  thelbin. Ka  shum  koncepte  te  vjedhura  ne  libra  te  ndryshem dhe  nuk sqarohen  me  shembuj  konkret kuptimi  i tyre   ngaqe  ai  vet  nuk  din  thelbin.

Shembull:

Ky krijim i realitetit ndodh në disa shkallë. Shuma totale e bashkëpunimit të individëve grumbullohet në mendjen kolektive të njerëzimit. Çdo specie ka lidhje me një mendje kolektive, me të cilën të gjithë anëtarët “individë” të kësaj specieje janë të lidhura. Ne shtojmë rastet e mendimit tonë në mënyrë të pandërprerë te niveli i kolektivit dhe kemi mundësi të shfrytëzojmë shembujt e mbajtur në nivelin kolektiv. Ky është një proces dydrejtimësh. Ne japim e marrim. *Shkencëtarët kanë ngritur diçka të quajtur sindroma e majmunit të njëqindtë, për të cilën kam shkruar edhe në libra të tjerë. Ata kanë zbuluar se, nëse ndonjëherë një numër i caktuar individësh brenda species mëson diçka të re, befas pjesa tjetër e kësaj specieje mund ta bëjë këtë gjë pa u shfaqur. Ata e bëjnë këtë thjesht me instinkt. Ndonëse institucioni shkencor nuk mund ta shpjegojë këtë nëpërmjet pamjes pabesueshmërisht të kufizuar të jetës, procesi është mjaft i thjeshtë. Ky numër i caktuar përçon në një kohë të caktuar brenda species njohurinë e re brenda nivelit kolektiv, ku është arritur një pikë e "masës kritike”. Njohuria krijon mjaft fuqi në mendjen kolektive ndaj asaj që është zotëruar prej çdo anëtari tjetër të species. Kur harmonizohen me njëra-tjetrën kundrejt vibrimit (shembulli i mendimit), që përmban këtë njohuri, ato dinë se si ta bëjnë diçka pa e parë të shfaqur, pasi ky model të menduari është duke i udhëzuar ato.* Ne e quajmë këtë instinkt ose frymëzim, kur, në fakt, është një akordim ndaj një vibrimi (një frekuence), i cili e mban këtë informacion. Gjithçka që u tha rreth këtij krijimi individual të realiteteve, është i aplikueshëm edhe nga mendja njerëzore kolektive. Ajo pasqyron shumën totale të mendimit njerëzor, një shumë të cilën njerëzimi e zotëron në vetvete si një të tërë. Nëse njerëzimi nuk e pëlqen diçka me dëshirë, nuk e dashuron me dëshirë dhe nuk e respekton diçka me dëshirë, ai do të krijojë të njëjtin realitet të mrrolur në planet. Kjo do ta tërhiqte kundrejt manifestimeve fizike, ashtu si kjo e shfaq kuptimin e vet të vlerës dhe të fuqisë. Vetëm se në këtë rast, kapsula magnetike nuk është një kallëp vetëm për një person, por për të tërë planetin.

Me  konkretisht ketu  flitet  per  sindromen  e  majmunit  te  100  ashtu  sic  eshte  shpjeguar  edhe  me  lart,  por  e  verteta eshte  ndryshe,  sepse  nuk  eshte  formuluar  apo  zbuluar nga  disa  shkencetare,  por  eshte  thene  e  shkruar  nga  Lyall Watson  ne  vitin  1979,  pastaj  eshte pergenjeshtruar  po  nga  vete Lyall Watson  ne  vitin  1985  si  nje  trillim  i  bere  prej  mendjes  se  tij.
Ketu  ke linkun,  por  po  te  kerkosh  me  shum  do  gjesh  edhe deklaraten  e tij  origjinale  mbi  kete  genjeshter.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fenomen...tesima_scimmia

Megjithate  kjo  nuk  do  te  thote  qe  masa  kritike e  mendimit  apo  e  nje  energjie  nuk  con  ne  dicka  tjeter  te  ndryshme nga cishte  me  pare  qofke  ky  mendim  apo  materie. Pra  autori  nuk  eshte  thelluar  aspak  ne  materialet qe  lexon  dhe  pastaj  i  fut ne  librin  e tij.
Si  ky  shembull  ka  edhe  te  tjere,  por  qe  sja  vlen  te  merrem  me  kete  pune.
Megjithate  ne  liber  ka  shum  te verteta  por  sic  e thash  ne fillim  qe  te  kuptosh  librin, dhe  skartosh  ato  qe jane koncepte  koti  duhet  te  kesh  lexuar  dhe  te  kesh  nje  ide  tenden  mbi  boten,shoqerine, shkencen,financen etj,  perndryshe  libri  eshte  i  pakuptueshem.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Ne  librin  e tij  ka  disa  gjera  te  verteta, disa  me  pak  te  verteta  dhe  disa  te  pa verteta fare. Qe  nje  njeri  te  mos  manipulohet  menderisht, e psikollogjikisht  nga  David Icke,  duhet te  kete  njohuri  te  gjithanshme  dhe  te thelluara,  per  nje  lexues  te  thjeshte  ato  shkrime  mund  te  jene  shum  interesante,  por  nuk  arrin  dot  te  ndaje  te  verteten  nga  e  pa  verteta.


Per mua, D. Icke, eshte nje psikopat i neveritshem, dhe ato pak gjera qe ai i di, thjesht i ka nga ca kontakte te tija, por nese e sheh qe ne fillim kur flet per njeriun si qenie kozmike, si shume te ngritur shpirterisht, flet per lidhjen me Burimin etj etj, keto te dhena i gjen mrekullisht tek libri : Lufta e Dulces.

Po ashtu ato mashtrimet tjera, Kontroll nga Elita, po te njejtat emra e familje, etj etj jane te permendura ne shume libra te tjere konspirativ, qe po na  e bejne trurin dhalle.
Eshte interesante, kur flasin me aq kompetence sikur te kene te gjithe celesat e sekreteve dhe po na i japin ne me ane te librit, sikur po na i hapin syte.

Psh nese keto qe shkruan Icke me shume kompetence, i bej nje krahasim punes madheshtore qe kane bere autoret e "Gjaku i Shejte, Grali i Shenjte", Icke as qe iu krahasohet ne punen e tyre, jo vetem kaq, por ata per gjithe ate pune qe kane bere, dhe qe qendron shume deri ne nje fare pike, e trajtojne ne nje menyre qe te ben te mendosh qete e qete, dhe jo te luash nga mendja sic te ben Icke.
I mora si reference keta autore, vetem sa per te thene se kush mund te quhet vertete serioz ne punen qe ben, dhe qe po mundohet te te tregoje nje version tjeter nga ajo qe na eshte thene duke na genjyer me shekuj, ne krahasim me menyren perverse te D. Icke.

----------


## Darius

Cdo gje qe eshte postuar ne kete teme e keni te postuar prej kohesh neper disa tema te nenforumit paranormal. I kam lexuar te gjitha librat e ickes por per fat te keq spo e kujtoj dot titullin origjinal me kete hapje. Pyeta dhe Dalanin po as ai nuk kishte dijeni. Perkthimi me hapi barkun sidomos shqiperimi i emrave ndersa sa per icken e kam bere komentin tim me shume se njehere. Dalani se ka mbaruar akoma hedhjen e materialit keshtuqe do ju kerkoja te mos komentoni deri sa te mbaroje i gjithi.

Faleminderit

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> Cdo gje qe eshte postuar ne kete teme e keni te postuar prej kohesh neper disa tema te nenforumit paranormal.


Jo vetem kaq, por edhe* vete anetaret* qe kane postuar ne tema me nje objekt te tille trajtimi, i kane thene e sterthene disa gjera edhe pa e lexuar Icke-n, qe te perzien stomaku kur e lexon kete person, mgjs  sipas teje ka ate elekuencen e famshme qe trondit nje auditor.... 

Sorry, por nuk po rrihej pa e thene.
Ika tani, u zhduka.

----------


## baaroar

*KAPITULLI 6
PLANE MJESHTRI*

Lufta e Parë dhe ajo e Dytë Botërore u bënë të mundura nga një grusht shteti në mendjet e qindra-miliona njerëzve. Ashtu si Kujdestarët e Burgut programojnë mendjen e Elitës Botërore, po kështu edhe Elita bën të njëjtën gjë me njerëzit në Tokë. Nuk do të kishte vendimtar fakti i mbështetjes së të dyja anëve që bankierët dhe industrialistët globalë synonin, nëse (dhe është një nëse skëterrë) njerëzit në përgjithësi do të kishin parë çfarë po përgatitej dhe nëse nuk do të kishin dashur të merrnin pjesë. Kujtoj fjalët e një kënge madhështore të Donovanit në vitin 1960, Ushtari i Përbotshëm (The Universal Soldier):

Ai është nga 5,2 këmbë deri 6,4 këmbë (Shënim përkth.: këmbë-  masë gjatësie baraz me afro 30,48 cm)Ai lufton me raketa dhe shtiza. Ai është plot 31 vjeç dhe duket si 17 vjeç. Ai ka qenë ushtar për mijëra vjet Ai është ushtari i përbotshëm dhe fajtori i vërtetë. Pa të si mund të ishte ngjizur Hitleri? Ai është i vetmi që e jep trupin e tij si armë për luftën dhe pa të, të gjitha këto vrasje nuk mund të vazhdonin.

        Hitleri nuk ishte një kërcënim për botën, deri sa shumica e popullit gjerman ia dorëzoi atij jetën e vet. Fatkeqësisht, kjo është ajo çfarë ndodhi dhe e njëjta gjë është e vërtetë edhe për popullin e Britanisë dhe kudo tjetër, ku hoqën dorë nga të menduarit dhe lejuan liderët të vepronin për ta. Në Gjermani ekzistonte një propagandë që nxiste opinionin publik kundër një armiku imagjinar dhe egoizmi i tyre ishte masazhuar nga fjala e një mjeshtri race gjerman.

Jashtë Gjermanisë, e njëjta forcë po përpunonte opinionin publik kundër gjermanëve, pikërisht atëherë kur programi i Hitlerit për riarmatosje po binte në sy. Kur të dyja popullsitë depërtuan në propagandat e projektuara, ata panë se ishin duke iu kundërvënë njëri-tjetrit. Shumë prej njerëzve që morën pjesë në luftë nuk dëshironin të ishin aty. Ata donin të ishin pranë familjeve bashkë me fëmijët e tyre e duke i parë ata të rriten. Por për shkak se ata vetë kishin hequr dorë nga e drejta e tyre për të menduar, i braktisën familjet për shkak të nismës për të vrarë dhe për tu vrarë në luftë.

Mendja e tyre ishte pushtuar aq shumë nga hipnoza e shumicës, sa dhe ata të cilët u ngritën krye dhe sfiduan apo kundërshtuan linjën zyrtare u burgosën pa gjyq dhe madje, disa ngritën edhe një rënkim kundër saj. Por qysh me ngjarjet e Luftës së Parë Botërore dhe Depresionin e Madh, të cilat ende në mënyrë të fuqishme kishin efekt mbi sjelljen njerëzore, mendja kolektive ishte e mbushur me frikë. Ajo humbi besimin në vetvete. Kjo mendje ishte konfuze, e hutuar dhe duke parë të tek të tjerët për ndryshimin e natyrës së gjendjes njerëzore. Mendja njerëzore kishte qenë gjithashtu e programuar, nga përvojat e fundit, për të besuar se jeta është midis konfliktit dhe luftës; bota është një vend i tmerrshëm. Këto ishin modelet e mendjeve që mbizotëronin dhe si rrjedhim, realiteti fizik i krijuar.

Të bashkosh një popull kundër një armiku të përbashkët dhe të bindësh njerëzit për epërsinë dhe fuqinë e tyre racore është një tjetër armë e fuqishme për ti kontrolluar ata. Nazistët e përdorën këtë armë me një efekt të madh së bashku me propagandën e Raca Sunduese Gjermane/ antihebraike. Ironikisht dhe ndoshta më shumë se kaq, ata u ndihmuan në këtë nismë nga një burrë i quajtur Alfred Rozenberg, një njeri i mistershëm me prejardhje hebreje, estoniane dhe franceze. Ishte pikërisht Rozenbergu, i cili bëri një kopje të Protokollit të Pleqve të Mençur të Sionit dhe e vuri në dispozicion për Hitlerin. Përse e bëri këtë gjëmë të pallogaritshme ai, në një kohë që e dinte shumë mirë se Hitleri do ti përdorte ato të gjitha si propagandë kundër hebrenjve? Hitleri me të vërtetë i mbajti në shënim me hollësi Protokollet për të justifikuar fushatën e tij antiçifute. Kjo ishte mizore, duke ditur që shumica e popullit hebre nuk ishte në dijeni të asaj që po ndodhte dhe se nuk do ta kishin mbështetur edhe nëse do ta kishin ditur.

Rozenbergu tha se kishte ardhur një i panjohur misterioz, i cili i dha atij një kopje të dokumentit. Burri, të cilin unë nuk e kisha parë ndonjëherë, hyri në studion time pa trokitur, vendosi librin mbi tavolinë dhe u zhduk menjëherë pa thënë asnjë fjalë.
Rozenbergu e paraqiti vetveten si një antihebre pasionant dhe shumë shpejt u ngrit për tu bërë ideologu zyrtar i Partisë Naziste, me detyrën për të siguruar fakte me qëllim justifikimin e  fushatës kundër hebrenjve. Ernest Hanfstaengl, mik i ngushtë më Frenklin Ruzveltin, ishte një tjetër koleg i afërt i Hitlerit përpara luftës. Ai tregon se ishte paralajmëruar nga një shkrimtar australian, Rudolf Kommer, se nëse çdo parti politike shfaqet me një program antisemit të drejtuar nga një hebre ose gjysmëhebre fanatik, ne duhet të hapim sytë mirë e të ruhemi. Hanfstaengli shkroi për këtë më vonë, pasi eksperimentoi ndikimin që Alfred Rozenbergu kishte mbi Hitlerin, kur ai filloi të kuptonte se çfarë do të thoshte në të vërtetë kjo vërejtje: 

Mendova përsëri për hulumtimin e Rudolf Komerit mbi programin antisemit të drejtuar nga një hebre ose gjysmëhebre fanatik; Rozenbergu ishte pa dyshim hebre në pamjen e jashtme, në paraqitjen e tij, ndonëse ai kishte qenë ndër të parët që protestoi furishëm si i tërbuar nëse ndokush e kishte pyetur për origjinën e tij. Më është dashur ta shoh atë shumicën e mëngjeseve në një kafene të errët e të dyshimtë në qoshe të Brienerstrase dhe Agustenstras, me një hebre hungarez, të quajtur Holoski, i cili ishte ndër asistentët e tij të parë. Burri e quante veten holandez në Gjermani dhe ishte një tjetër nga hebrenjtë antisemitë Kam dyshuar shpesh për prejardhjen Arjane të shumë të tjerëve si, Straser (Strasser) dhe Streiçër (Streicher) që më dukeshin si hebrenj, ashtu si edhe figura të tilla si, Lei (Ley), Frank dhe madje edhe Goebels (Goebbels), të cilët kanë pasur vështirësi në dhënien e origjinës së tyre.

A nuk është disi e çuditshme kjo? Bankierë hebrenj dhe përfaqësuesit e tyre politikë ishin në mënyrë të vërtetuar, të përfshirë në financimin e nazistëve dhe riarmatosjen e tyre. Dhe ja ku vjen me vonë Alfred Rozenberg me një prejardhje hebraike, që i dorëzon Hitlerit një kopje të Protokollit dhe bëhet kryetar kërkimor i materialeve antihebraike, e cila të çon në trajtime groteske të hebrenjve nën regjimin nazist. Atëherë, ky trajtim është përdorur për të justifikuar fundin e Palestinës për atdheun e hebrenjve. 

Asnjë nuk e ka përdorur këtë metodë në mënyrë kaq të dukshme sa Lord Viktor Rothsçajlldi në Shtëpinë e Lordëve, duke nxitur mbështetjen për një shtet hebre në Palestinë. Çfarë po ndodh këtu? Mendoj se e gjithë kjo është ngritur nga Elita. Libri i famshëm i Hitlerit, Mein Kampf (Lufta ime), është një shkrim fantazmë nga major gjenerali Karl Haushofer, i cili vërtetoi se burimet kryesore për idetë që shpreh, vijnë nga Halford J. Mekinderi, drejtor i Shkollës Ekonomike të Londrës (London School of Economics -LSE), e drejtuar nga Elita. Në vitin 1996, dokumente zyrtare gjermane, të zbuluara nga një student amerikan, tregonin gjithashtu se disa prej zyrtarëve udhëheqës të Hitlerit dhe me mijëra prej trupave të tij ishin hebrenj të përshtatur.

Në Britani, sipas mendimit tim, opinioni publik ishte stimuluar ta injoronte Hitlerin deri në kohën kur programi i tij i riarmatimit të vendosej plotësisht. Edhe atëherë, kur gjermanët ishin gati për betejë, të njëjtat opinione publike u ndryshuan dramatikisht, duke e parë Hitlerin si një përbindësh që duhej ndaluar menjëherë. Fryma kolektive britanike ishte si një fëmijë në duart e zgjuarsisë së doktorëve. Kjo politikë, sipas besimit tim, është organizuar nga Lord Milner dhe shoqëria sekrete e Tryezës së Rrumbullakët së bashku me Institutin Mbretëror të Çështjeve Ndërkombëtare të Chatham House. Dy burrat kryesorë të këtyre dy etapave të ndryshme ishin kryeministri Nevil Çemberlein (Nevil Çamberlein) dhe pasardhësi i tij Uinston Çurçill (Ëinston Churchill) (Kom. 300).

Çemberleini dhe ndihmësi i tij i ngushtë, Lord Halifaksi (anëtar i Tryezës së Rrumbullakët që prej themelimit të saj dhe pjesëtar i Komitetit të të Treqindëve), mbështeti qetësimin e politikës së Hitlerit. Milneri dhe shokët e tij manipulatorë e pranuan këtë politikë. Fjalime të mbajtura nga Tryeza e Rrumbullakët-Instituti Mbretëror, komanda e lartë si, për shembull, Lionel Kurtis (L.Courtis-Kom 300), Leopold Ameri (L.Amery) dhe Lord Lothajën (Lothian) ishin fuqimisht në favor që të linin Hitlerin krejt të vetëm gjatë viteve 1930. Në maj të vitit 1933, përfaqësuesi i Hitlerit (Alfred Rozenbergu) vizitoi Anglinë për tu takuar me Sër Henri Deterding (Kom 300), kryetar i Royal Dutch Shell: Geofrey Dauson-in, redaktor i gazetës The Times (zotëruar nga Astor - Tryeza e Rrumbullakët-Instituti Mbretëror), Ualter Eliot-in, MP; Viskontin e parë Hailsham, sekretar për Luftën; dhe Dukën e Kentit, vëllai i mbretit Eduard VIII dhe mbreti Xhorxh VI. Eduardi, i cili mendohet të ketë patur simpati për Hitlerin, më vonë ra në dashuri me një vajzë amerikane, zonjushën Simpson. Ai hoqi dorë nga e drejta e fronit dhe shkoi në kështjellën Rothsçajlld në Austri, pas mbretërimit për vetëm 325 ditë. Por ka disa dyshime se ai u largua nga Britania, sepse nuk mund ta përballonte dot luftën që kishte me Gjermaninë, të cilën manipulatorët e dinin që ishte e planifikuar.

Kur Hitleri shpalli rimilitarizimin e Rhinelandit në vitin 1936, Kabineti Britanik e pranoi atë. Astor-ët e përdorën gazetën e tyre, The Times, që të promovonin këtë pikëpamje tjetër të Hitlerit. Biografi i autorizuar i Lord Halifaksit tregon se si grupi i Milnerit dhe Kabineti Britanik kishin filluar të negocionin mbrapa skene me Gjermaninë, duke ngritur disa propozime që mund ti jepnin Hitlerit kontrollin mbi kontinentin evropian. Kjo ishte pjesë e marrëveshjes Britani-Gjermani-Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, propozuar nga kolegu i Milnerit, Lord Lothian, në një takim me Hitlerin në janar të vitit 1935. Lord Halifaksi, gjithashtu e takoi Hitlerin në Berçtesgaden (Berchtesgaden), më 19 nëntor 1937. Studimi i Karroll Kuiglei-t (Carroll Quigley) për establishmentin anglo-sakson zbulon se Halifaksi (Kom 300) e bindi Hitlerin në tri çështje: a) se Britania e shihte Gjermaninë si një mbrojtje kryesore kundër komunizmit në Evropë; b) se Britania ishte përgatitur për tu bërë pjesë e marrëveshjes katërpalëshe me Francën, Gjermaninë dhe Italinë; c) se Britania do ta lejonte Gjermaninë të likuidonte Austrinë, Çekosllovakinë dhe Poloninë, veçse kjo do të arrihej pa opinionin e publikut britanik që kërkonte luftë me Gjermaninë. Të gjitha elementet e Tryezës së Rrumbullakët, Institutit Mbretëror për Çështjet Ndërkombëtare dhe organizatat e tyre shoqëruese, si dhe anëtarët e tyre u vendosën për të punuar dhe për të reklamuar politikën e pajtimit. 

I vetmi që mund ta ketë nisur luftën me Gjermaninë përpara planifikimit, ishte opinioni i publikut britanik, kështu që propaganda e pajtimit u shtua. Disa muaj pas takimit të Halifaksit me Hitlerin, nazistët pushtuan Austrinë në mars të vitit 1938. Kryeministri i Francës, Daladier, shkoi në Londër për tu kërkuar mbështetje britanikëve për mbrojtjen e Çekosllovakisë kundër agresionit hitlerian. Çemberleini refuzoi. Më shumë se kaq, dukej se Francës i duhej ti bënte presion çekëve për tu harmonizuar me Hitlerin. Lord Lothian-i mbajti disa fjalime në Dhomën e Lordëve dhe në Chatham House, duke i dënuar çekët që nuk kishin bërë koncesion me Gjermaninë. Në një takim me gazetarë të ndryshëm të gazetave amerikane në shtëpinë e Astorëve në Londër, Çamberleini bëri një koment të qëllimshëm, por të papranueshëm, i cili tregonte se çekët duhej tu dorëzonin disa prej tokave të tyre gjermanëve. Ledi Astor e mohoi zhvillimin e takimit, atëherë kur lajmi u bë publik, por më vonë do ti duhej ta pranonte se takimi ishte bërë.

Politika e Çemberleinit që iu ishte paraqitur gazetarëve, ishte mbështetur në një artikull kryesor në gazetën The Times, të zotëruar nga Astorët. Kjo shkaktoi një thirrje të tillë proteste e cila tregoi se manipulimi i opinionit publik ishte rritur së tepërmi. Artikulli u shfaq më 7 shtator 1938, sepse ata e dinin që pushtimi gjerman i Çekosllovakisë ishte afër. Më vonë, po atë muaj, Lord Halifaksi dhe disa të tjerë vërvitën një ushtrim propagande, të njohur si frika e luftës. Qeveria qarkullonte histori të cilat e ekzagjeronin së tepërmi fuqinë e forcave gjermane. Ata kuptuan se, nëse do të shkonin në luftë me Hitlerin, gjermanët do të hidhnin shumë shpejt gaz helmues nga aeroplanët e tyre mbi Anglinë. Madje, qeveria u bë qesharake, duke gërmuar hendekë në parqet e Londrës e duke shpërndarë maska gazi! Por, sigurisht, megjithëse ishin qesharakë, përse shërbenin këta hendekë në park? Por qeveria nuk ishte e interesuar për ushtrinë e dobishme. Ajo interesohej për manipulimin e mendjes. Ata donin të frikësonin opinionin publik se të shkoje në luftë me gjermanët, në fund të fundit, nuk ishte një ide e mirë. Çemberleini në lidhje me këtë shtoi duke treguar në radion BBC, se konflikti midis Gjermanisë dhe Çekosllovakisë ishte: një përleshje në vende shumë të largëta midis njerëzve, për të cilët ne nuk dimë asgjë. Pushtimi nazist i Çekosllovakisë ishte i vërtetë, vendimtar për planin, sepse i dha Hitlerit burimet që i nevojiteshin për tu bërë një fuqi madhore ushtarake, e aftë për të luftuar në një luftë të tejzgjatur. Gertrude Elias shkruan për këtë se:

 Zbulimet më të shumta, madje edhe së fundmi, janë marrëveshjet, të cilat paraprijnë tradhtinë e Çekosllovakisë nga Çemberleini në vitin 1939, çka e ktheu Gjermaninë në një ushtri me forcë të jashtëzakonshme. Gjithsesi, ishte e vërtetë se funksioni i Skodës, fabrikës më të madhe të municioneve në Evropën Qendrore, nën kontrollin e francezit Schneider Creuzot, ashtu si edhe Uitouitz - uzina më e madhe për shkrirjen e çelikut, e zotëruar nga Rothsçajlldët, ashtu si dhe eksplozivët çek, iu dorëzuan Gjermanisë

 Fundi i garantuar [për Çekosllovakinë] u nënshkrua në zyrën qendrore të degës së Unileverit në Aussig, shtabi i përgjithshëm i grupimit pronazist.



Kur Gjermania pushtoi të gjithë Çekosllovakinë, në mars të vitit 1939, ndodhi një kthesë e menjëhershme në sjelljen e Milnerit dhe të Tryezës së Rrumbullakët. Tani ata ishin të gjithë gati për të hyrë në luftë me Gjermaninë. Kishte ardhur koha për një goditje të dytë në strategjinë para lufte të Elitës në Britani. Çemberleini ia dorëzoi propozimin e tij, duke i dhënë kohë Hitlerit të rindërtonte armatimin gjerman (me mbështetjen e Ëall Street-it) dhe zona gjermane e ndikimit ishte zgjeruar. Diktatorë të tjerë me bindje të ngjashme ishin vendosur në Itali (Musolini) dhe në Spanjë (Franko). Në rregull, djema, tani jemi gati për të shkuar. Le të fillojë lufta.

Hitleri u gabua në të menduarit dhe të besuarit se nuk do të kishte kundërshtime, por papritur kjo do të ndryshonte. Grupi i Milnerit, nëpërmjet botimit të tij, revistës Tryeza e Rrumbullakët, u shtrëngua të qetësonte politikën e Hitlerit gjatë periudhës për të cilën kemi folur. Tani ishte koha për të thirrur vendet si Polonia, Rumania, Franca dhe Britania në një Aleancë të fuqishme kundër Gjermanisë. Lord Lothiani dhe Lord Astori, këta pajtuese djallëzorë, papritur filluan të mbajnë fjalime, duke thënë saktësisht të kundërtën e asaj që kishin thënë më përpara. Luftë me Gjermaninë! - thërrisnin ata. Lothiani bënte thirrje edhe për një aleancë me Rusinë. Ata kërkonin një politikë për rekrutim në forcat e armatosura, ashtu siç bëri Astori në Times dhe Lord Amery, njeriu i cili e kishte mbështetur Hitlerin fuqishëm. Kthesa në politikë nuk ishte shumë e lehtë. Ajo ishte dukshëm me dhimbje, nëse do ta dije planin lojë të Elitës.

Shfrytëzimi i Çamberleinit për Elitën ishte në fundin e saj. Pasardhësi i tij, Uinston Çurçilli (Kom 300), kishte filluar të manovrohej në atë pozicion. Ajo që kishte mbetur ishte lëvizja e Çemberleinit dhe për këtë u mprehën thikat e shokëve të tij. Mund të gjejmë shembuj të ndryshëm të hipokrizisë në Dhomën e Përfaqësuesve të Lordëve, kur Leopold Ameri, duke imituar Kromuellin, qortoi parlamentin duke thënë: Ju keni ndenjur shumë gjatë, për aq pak sa kini kryer. Unë ju them sprapsuni së bashku me ne. Në emër të Zotit, shkoni!. Shkoni për të ndjekur politikat e mbrojtura nga Ameri, të dala në pah krejt ndryshe dhe papritur në vitin 1939. Ledy Astor, e cila e pati mbështetur politikën e Çamberlainit plotësisht, u kthye kundër tij, madje më shpejt: Do të humbë ende kohë Kryeministri ynë për ti lejuar Gjermanisë që të shohë se me sa tmerr e sheh ky vend veprimin e saj? - e pyeti ajo në vitin 1939. Çemberleini nuk iu përgjigj, por një tjetër konservator i PM-së, majori Vivian Adams, bëri një përmbledhje kur iu përgjigj Ledi Astorit: Ju po ja bëni këtë vetvetes. 

Çemberleini ishte thjesht dashi i kurbanit, me qëllim apo pa qëllim. Çurçilli u bë kryeministër. Një burrë lufte ishte tani në Doëning Street dhe në mbrëmje ai mori frerët e pushtetit të Perandorisë Britanike, më 11 maj të vitit 1940; tani filloi politika e bombardimeve civile. Familja e Çurçillit kishte lidhje me Rothsçajlldin (Kom 300). Babai i Uinstonit, Lord Randolf Çurçilli, u financua nga Dhoma e Rothsçajlldit, ndërkohë që ai ishte Lordi Britanik i Thesarit në mes të viteve 1800 dhe miku i tij më i ngushtë ishte Nathanail Rothsçajlld. Kur Randolf Çurçilli vdiq, ai i detyrohej Rothsçajlldit një shumë prej 65 000 paundë. Uinstoni gjithashtu ishte në borxh me ta dhe, nga ana tjetër, ai ishte një mik i mirë i Lordit Viktor Rothsçajlld dhe manipulatorit kryesor të Rothsçajlldit në Amerikë, Bernard Barushit. Emrat e Rothsçajlldit dhe Çurçillit vazhdojnë të shfaqen edhe sot e kësaj dite. Në vitin 1995, disa prej letrave dhe fjalimeve të Çurçillit iu shitën nga familja e tij, National Heritage Memorial Fund për 12 500 000 paundë, në saje të parave të siguruara nga Lotaria Kombëtare. Kryetari i National Heritage Memorial Fund, i cili pranoi t`i blinte këto fjalime dhe letra për një shumë kaq të madhe, është Lord Jakob Rothsçajlld. Po kaq të rëndësishme ishin edhe lidhjet e ngushta të Çurçillit me Bernard Barushin dhe me familjen-Elitë, të njohur si Cecil-ët. Në të vërtetë, ata e kontrolluan atë gjerësisht. Cecilët kishin lidhje prej shumë kohësh me rrjetin e vendosur nga një tjetër front elitar, ajo e Jezuitëve, si dhe me familje të tjera të Elitës Evropiane, si ajo e Habsburgëve dhe ajo e Fisnikërisë së Zezë të Italisë.  Çurçilli e dinte mirë se çfarë ishte duke bërë. 

Brenda dy javë shëtitjesh në 10 Douning Street, Çurçilli vuri në punë famëkeqin Urdhri 18b, për të burgosur me qindra britanikë, të cilët e kundërshtuan luftën ose që nxorën në pah se ajo ishte projektuar nga një forcë sekrete. Ky fakt mund të vërehet në ndonjë guidë të lirë. Është një anë që të përdorësh propagandën për të ushqyer opinionin publik sipas një linje të veçantë,  por nëse je manipulator, të duhet të ndalosh këdo, i cili është duke shfaqur apo shprehur informacion alternativ. Ajo çka bëri administrata britanike ishte të përdorte Urdhrin 18b për të burgosur - pa gjykim - të gjithë ata, të cilët kërkuan të zbulonin se kush po e krijonte luftën në të vërtetë dhe për ta justifikuar këtë veprim të sajin në mendimin publik si pretendime të shtypura të një grupi subversiv - Kolonë e Pestë, që ishte shkatërrues për punën e Britanisë dhe në mbështetje të Hitlerit. Urdhri 18b është bërë i njohur përpara luftës në përgjigje të bombardimeve në Londër, të cilat e kanë hedhur fajësinë mbi IRA-n. Ai, në mënyrë të volitshme, i lejonte njerëzit të burgoseshin edhe vetëm me dyshim. Këtu nuk ishte nevoja e shtetit për të provuar ndonjë gjë dhe ky rregull ishte një tjetër rast i të krijuarit një problem (për bombardimet në Londër faji bie mbi IRA-n) dhe më pas dhanë një zgjidhje, një rregull, një urdhër që të jep fuqinë për të arrestuar dhe burgosur cilindo që ti do, kurdo që ti do, gjatë luftës që tashmë e di se po afrohet. 

Një Ledi, zonja Nikolson, gruaja e një admirali të shquar, u arrestua, u hetua dhe u shfajësua në të gjitha çështjet e përfshirjes në Kolonën e Pestë. Pasi la gjykatën, e shlyer nga të gjitha detyrimet sipas një gjykatësi dhe një jurie, ajo u arrestua nën Urdhrin 18b dhe u burgos për disa vjet. Kjo po ndodhte në një vend, nën pushtetin e Çurçillit, i cili supozohej se po luftonte për lirinë! Kush ishte oficeri inteligjent i Britanisë, i ngarkuar me detyrën e zbatimit të Urdhrit 18b? Lordi Viktor Rothsçajlld, shoku, unë do të thosha manipulatori i Çurçillit. Rothsçajlldi kontrollonte inteligjencën, e cila ishte në mënyrë zyrtare në ngarkim të Maxuell Najtit (Maxëell Knight). Studiuesi i shërbimeve të inteligjencës, doktor Kiti Litëll (Kitty Little), e cili hetoi aktivitetet e Lord Rothsçajlldit për gati 50 vjet, më ka treguar:

Të paturit nën kontroll të kundërspiunazhit dhe administrim i Urdhrit 18b, i dha mundësi të mjaftueshme qëllimeve të Rothsçajlldit për aktivitetet shkatërruese. Ai siguroi se anëtarët e tri seksioneve të mbuluara nga organizata e tij ishin të mbrojtur nga hetimet, ndërkohë që ai e përdori Urdhrin 18b në dy mënyra. Nga njëra anë ai ishte i aftë që të internonte njerëz si Fuçsi [Klaus Fuchs, spiun sovjetik dhe fizikan nuklear, i cili më vonë punoi në projektin mbi bombën atomike] duke i dërguar ata në një kamp në Kanada, ku ata u trajnuan nga organizata subversive ose u kërkua për të penguar aktivitetet e anëtarëve të saj. Që nga ajo kohë, edhe njerëz të tjerë, të cilët kishin aktivitete normale patriotike ose shkencore e që ishin në kundërshtim me dëshirat e agjentëve sabotatorë, e krijuan karrierën dhe ndikimin e tyre në mënyrë të pashpjegueshme, të vështirë dhe me pengesa. Agjentët e tij arritën në skenë atëherë kur patriotizmi ishte njollosur si fashist, ose krahu i Djathtë ekstremist, ose racist, apo antisemit.

Një viktimë e famshme e Urdhrit 18b ishte edhe konservatori i MP-së, kapiteni Arkibald Maul Remsei (A.M.Ramsey), i cili më përpara i përkiste Kolegjit Mbretëror Militar, Sandhurst. Ramsei shërbeu në Batalionin e Dytë të Coldstream Guards në Luftën e Parë Botërore, përpara se ai të plagosej rëndë në vitin 1916. Ai i fajësonte hebrenjtë për manipulimin e Luftës së Dytë Botërore, fakt të cilin nuk e fshihte. Për mua, të fajësosh cilëndo racë për çfarëdolloj gjëje është jashtëzakonisht e thjeshtë dhe gabimisht mund të të japë përshtypjen se të gjithë hebrenjtë janë përgjegjës për këtë. Por kjo thellë-thellë nuk është një rast. Mendoj se hebrenjtë si një tërësi, janë viktima të Elitës Botërore dhe jo mbrapa saj. Por që disa njerëz që janë hebrenj janë të përfshirë këtu, kjo nuk do shumë pyetje. Përse është e tmerrshme të thuhet dhe cilët janë ata, kur në të vërtetë nuk ka asgjë të keqe, nëse thuhet se disa arabë dhe gjermanë janë të përfshirë? Ata janë njerëz, janë njerëz, janë njerëz. Ose ata duhet të jenë të tillë. Mua nuk më intereson se çfarë pamje kanë. Por është ajo çka ata bëjnë, që më intereson më shumë.

 	Ramsei krijoi disa pika të arsyeshme rreth manovrave të fshehta dhe ai bëri disa pyetje me vend lidhur me çështjen në Dhomën e Lordëve, ndërkohë që disa anëtarë të tjerë të MP-së (MP-antarë parlamenti, shën.përkth.) ishin, si zakonisht, një gjah i lehtë për tu manipuluar. Në një deklaratë nga burgu Brixton, drejtuar kryetarit dhe anëtarëve të Dhomës së Lordëve, Remsei deklaroi se kishte zbuluar përafërsisht tridhjetë organizata, të cilat po punonin në Britani për të sjellë atë që unë e quaj axhenda e Elitës. Emrat me të cilët lidhen dhe kontrollohen këto organizata janë, sipas Remseit, profesor Harold J.Laski (Fabian Society dhe Labour Party), Izrael Moses Sieff, Profesor Herman Levy, Viktor Gollances, D. N. Pritt,- MP, dhe G. R. Strauss -MP. Veçanërisht, duke e ditur për atë që do të vinte më vonë si Komunitet Evropian, ai tha se hetimet e tij kishin zbuluar një komplot që kish planifikuar të sillte Evropën Federale. Kjo gjë u provua më pas se ishte e saktë. Ai tregoi në shkurt të vitit 1940 se i ishte dhënë një literaturë rreth një grupi të ri që mbronte Evropën Federale nën një kontroll të centralizuar. Lista e emrave mbështetës është befasuese, tha ai. Ajo mund të ketë qenë e kopjuar nga lista, të cilën unë sapo e përfundova. Ai tha se kjo ishte një listë me emra dhe organizata të ndërlidhura, të cilat ishin duke projektuar luftën, disa prej të cilave janë listuar më sipër.

Ramsei e ngriti këtë çështje si një pyetje në Dhomën e Lordëve. Ai kërkoi konfirmimin se krijimi i Federatës së Evropës së Bashkuar nuk ishte një nga qëllimet e luftës së qeverisë, por ai mori vetëm një përgjigje të papërcaktuar. Ramsei, në fakt, kishte identifikuar një nga arsyet kyçe të luftës, por këtë do ta shohim edhe më poshtë. Kërcënimi më i fortë i tij ndaj manipulatorëve erdhi nga lidhja që ai kishte me Tyler Kent-in, një oficer kodues të punësuar në Ambasadën Amerikane në Londër, ku Jozef Kenedi (babai i JFK) ishte ambasador. Por më vonë, Kenedi e kundërshtoi luftën, sepse ajo ishte manipuluar për të ndodhur. Por më shumë për këtë do të lexoni në kapitullin e 12-të. Kent-i vendosi disa kabllo të koduar midis Uinston Çurçillit dhe Franklin D. Ruzveltit përpara se Çurçilli të bëhej kryeministër. Në mënyrë të dukshme, ata që të dy ishin pjesë e skemës. Çurçilli atë botë ishte Lordi i Parë i Admiraliatit. Përmbajtja e këtyre kabllove konfirmoi se lufta tashmë ishte e organizuar me Çurçillin dhe Ruzveltin, të cilët komplotonin së bashku për të caktuar ngjarjet e së ardhmes. Ata treguan gjithashtu se manipulimi i luftës në Evropë ishte koordinuar nga Nju Jorku.
Ramsei pa disa nga këto dokumente në apartamentin e Kent-it në pallatin 47 Gloucester. Ai dëshironte të shihte edhe pjesën tjetër dhe ti tregonte më pas përmbajtjen Çemberleinit pas një vizite në Skoci. 

Kur Ramsei ishte larg, Çemberleini u zëvendësua nga Çurçilli dhe kur Ramsei u kthye në Londër, ai u arrestua duke shkuar në shtëpinë e vet, sipas Urdhrit 18b. Ai e kaloi pjesën tjetër të jetës në burg dhe po kështu ndodhi edhe me Tyler Kent-in, i cili u fajësua për vjedhje dokumentesh në Ambasadën Amerikane. Ambasadori Jozef Kenedi e pushoi Kent-in përpara se ai të arrestohej nga autoritetet britanike dhe kjo bëri që ti merrej imuniteti diplomatik për akuzën në gjykatat Britanike. Ai u fajësua fshehtësisht nëpërmjet rrugëve, të cilat ishin ilegale nën Kushtetutën Amerikane. Kenti dhe Ramsei u burgosën në Britani gjatë kohës së luftës së bashku me një tjetër hulumtuese, Anna Ëookoffin, m.q.që ti ndalonin të tregonin të vërtetën rreth luftës dhe se përse kishte filluar ajo. Një pjesë e mbrojtjes së Ken-tit kundër akuzave që rëndonin mbi të ishte se Ruzvelti po ndihmonte të hiqte Çemberleinin dhe të emëronte Çurçillin dhe se kjo ishte pjesë e një zinxhiri ngjarjesh të programuara për ta futur Amerikën në luftë.

Në ShBA dhe në Angli, udhëheqësit e luftës, Ruzvelti dhe Çurçilli, ende dhe sot e kësaj dite nderohen si heronjtë e kohës së luftës dhe ende legjendat e realiteti janë aspekte të lëna mënjanë prej kohësh. Edhe historia tradicionale, e cila na tregon se si Çurçilli i transmetoi drejtpërdrejt kombit, vendit, popullit, në BBC që ata të gjithë të ngrenë moralin lart (me fjali si për shembull: Ne do ti luftojmë ata nëpër plazhe), është thjesht një fantazi. Por fjalimet e Çurçillit nuk u transmetuan asnjëherë drejtpërdrejt dhe as plotësisht nga BBC. Ai i mbante fjalimet në Shtëpinë e Lordëve dhe vetëm disa klipe të shkurtra të regjistruara u përdorën më vonë në buletinet e lajmeve. Pas lufte ishte një aktor ai  që regjistroi fjalimin e tij të plotë për kompaninë e regjistrimeve Decca.

Me Ruzveltin, Çurçillin dhe Hitlerin, të gjithë për të njëjtën detyrë, Elita do të fillonte luftën dhe do ta kthente atë në një konflikt në mbarë botën. Ky do të ishte një problem masiv global në kërkim të një zgjidhjeje masive botërore: Shtetet e Bashkuara, Komuniteti Evropian dhe të gjitha institucionet e tjera të centralizuara, të cilat do të shfaqeshin pas viteve 1945. Duke iu referuar djalit të Ruzveltit, kolonelit Elliot Ruzvelt, babai i tij i përdori fshehjen e qëllimit pas një ftese për udhëtim peshkimi në gusht të vitit 1941, për të takuar Çurçillin në bordin e një anijeje lufte në Gjirin e Argentias (Argentia Bay). Në takim ishte edhe Lordi Beaverbrook (pronari i Gazetës londineze Daily Express) dhe Averrell Harriman (biznesi i familjes së të cilit kishte financuar Revolucionin Bolshevik, Adolf Hitlerin, makinën e luftës naziste, si dhe organizatat eugjenike, duke përkrahur sterilizimin e detyruar të shtresës së ulët për të sjellë një racë mjeshtërore). Këta ishin njerëzit të cilët u takuan për të diskutuar kundërshtimin e Hitlerit! Çurçilli, Beaverbrook-u dhe Harrimani ishin të gjithë anëtarë të Komitetit të të treqindëve (Kom 300).

	Harrimani ishte mik i ngushtë me Ruzveltin dhe me Çurçillin, ndaj shërbeu si ndërmjetës duke i këshilluar që të dy. Nga ky pozicion, ai mund ti manipulonte këta dy liderë ashtu si dëshironte ose, më mirë, ashtu siç dëshironte Elita Botërore. Problemi i Elitës ishte të nxiste popullin amerikan që ti dërgonin djemtë dhe vajzat e tyre në një luftë tjetër në Evropë, e cila, në fasadën e saj, nuk kishte të bënte fare me ta. Populli amerikan ishte i etur për të shmangur luftën, ndaj Ruzvelti mund të rizgjidhej vetëm duke thënë se ai nuk kishte asnjë synim që të dërgonin fëmijët e tyre për të luftuar në Evropë ose kudo tjetër dhe duke përsëritur fjalët e Udrou Uillsonit, përpara se ai ta përfshinte Amerikën në Luftën e Parë Botërore. Ashtu si dhe Uillsoni, Ruzvelti po gënjente. Shihni disa prej gjërave që ai ka thënë:

 Ndërkohë që jam duke folur për mamatë dhe baballarët tuaj, po ju jap një tjetër siguri. Këtë e kam thënë edhe më përpara, por duhet ta them përsëri dhe përsëri dhe përsëri. Djemtë tuaj nuk kanë për tu dërguar në asnjë luftë të vendeve të tjera të huaja.


Si pasojë ju, duhet të fiksoni çdo bisedë rreth dërgimit të trupave në Evropë, si një të pavërtetë të paramenduar.

Gjatë gjithë kohës që ai fliste për këto gjëra, ai e dinte se Lufta e Dytë Botërore ishte projektuar nga Elita dhe se mjetet që u përdorën për ta bërë opinionin publik amerikan të pranonte përfshirjen e SHBA-së, për shumë kohë u shpalosën prapa skene. Ruzvelti po thyente ligjet ndërkombëtare mbi neutralitetin dhe po mbronte në fjalimet e veta mbështetjen e Britanisë me anë të municioneve dhe armëve, të dyja të maskuara dhe nëpërmjet Lend Lease Act. Disa anëtarë të Kongresit mundet që po shihnin se çfarë po ndodhte. Përfaqësuesi i Misurit, Filip Benet shprehet:

Por djemtë tanë nuk do të dërgohen jashtë, tha presidenti. Marrëzira, gjepura, Zoti Kryetar; dhe tani janë ndërtuar në anijet tona të transportit, shtretërit e tyre. Edhe tani etiketat e identifikimit të të vdekurve dhe të plagosurve janë printuar nga Uilliam C. Ballantyne and Co e Uashingtonit.

Edhe sot e kësaj dite, të dhënat e përhapura të historisë, e paraqesin Ruzveltin si një burrë, i cili luftoi më kot për ta shmangur luftën. Plani i Elitës, i njohur prej kohësh prej Ruzveltit, ishte të projektonte një sulm mbi Shtetet e Bashkuara, i cili do ta irritionte shumë opinionin publik e njerëzit do të pranonin të shkonin kundër agresorit dhe si pasojë e kësaj, Amerika do ti bashkohej konfliktit evropian. Si anëtar i administratës së Uodrou Uilsonit në Luftën e Parë Botërore, Ruzvelti mund të ishte mësuar më së miri me manipulimin e opinionit publik me ngjarjet e projektuara. Në vitin 1939, senatori P. Nye i Dakotës Veriore tregon se ka parë një seri dokumentesh, vëllimesh, të quajtura Lufta Tjetër (The Next Ëar), e cila përfshin edhe një vëllim të quajtur Propaganda në Luftën Tjetër (Propaganda In The Next Ëar). Ky është një dokument të cilit unë i jam referuar në kapitujt e mëparshëm. Ai tregon që amerikanëve u ishte premtuar se Britania do ta njihte vendin e hebrenjve në Palestinë, me kusht që amerikanët të merrnin pjesë në Luftën e Parë Botërore. Si senator që ishte, Nye zbuloi se materiali përfshinte edhe planin lojë për manipulimin e opinionit publik në pranimin e ndërhyrjes së Amerikës në konfliktin e dytë botëror, që këto dokumente - të shkruara midis këtyre dy luftërave - tregonin se ishte duke ardhur. Dokumentet propagandistike, të cilat ishin krijuar në Britani, tregonin:

Të bindësh ato [Shtetet e Bashkuara] të marrin anën tonë, do të jetë shumë e vështirë, kaq e vështirë sa nuk besoj të këtë sukses. Nevojitet një kërcënim i saktë ndaj Amerikës, për më tepër një kërcënim që do të mund ti ndërsejë nga shtëpia, me anë të propagandës, çdo qytetar, përpara se Republika të marrë përsëri armët në një përleshje a grindje të jashtme
Ky pozicion mund të quhej i lehtë për tu arritur, nëse do të përfshihej Japonia [theksimi im]  dhe kjo mund ose me sa duket do ta sjellë Amerikën në një situatë të vështirë. Sidoqoftë, kjo do të ishte një rrjedhojë e natyrshme dhe e dukshme e propagandës sonë për të realizuar këtë, tamam si në Luftën e Madhe kur triumfuan në ngatërrimin e Shteteve të Bashkuara me Gjermaninë

Fatmirësisht me Amerikën, propaganda jonë është vendosur e sigurt në sfond. Ne mund të jemi krejtësisht të sinqertë, që pika jonë kryesore do të jetë ajo e demokracisë së vjetër. Ne, në mënyrë të qartë, duhet të shpallim besimin tonë në formën demokratike të qeverisë dhe vendimin tonë të prerë për adhurimin drejt... zotave tona të lashta të demokracisë së zakonshme.

Manipulimi rreth Ruzveltit ishte koordinuar nga Bernard Barush dhe nga fronti i Elitës Botërore, Këshilli për Marrëdhëniet me Jashtë-KMJ( CFR-Council on Foreign Relation). Barushi ishte kryetari i Bordit Industrial të Luftës, gjatë Luftës së Parë Botërore dhe ishte në krah të këshilltarëve, të cilët u morën me negociatat e reparacioneve gjermane në Versajë. Ai ishte zëri në veshët e Ruzveltit, si kundër ka qenë edhe për presidentë të tjerë. Këshilli mbi Marrëdhëniet me Jashtë sajoi një plan për të kundërvënë Japoninë deri në atë shkallë sa ata të sulmonin Shtetet e Bashkuara. Në pjesën e përparme të kësaj qëndronte sekretari i Ruzveltit për Luftën, Henri Stimson, një prej themeluesve të Këshillit mbi Marrëdhëniet me Jashtë. 

Në ditarin e tij ai shkruante: Ne po përballemi me çështjen delikate të një rrethimi diplomatik për tu bërë, kështu, të sigurtë që Japonia është vendosur gabim dhe bëri lëvizjen e parë të keqe haptazi. Lufta e Këshillit mbi Marrëdhëniet me Jashtë dhe Projekti i Studimeve Paqësore (Peace Studies Project) i dërguan një memorandium Ruzveltit, duke i sugjeruar ndihmën që do duhej ti jepej Kinës në kohën kur ajo ishte në konflikt me Japoninë dhe të bllokoheshin pronat japoneze në Shtetet e Bashkuara, ndaj u imponua një embargo tregtare dhe Japonia u refuzua për të hyrë në Kanalin e Panamasë. Mund tju rekomandoj një libër fantastik të quajtur Pearl Harbor, The Story or The Secret Ëar (Perl Harbor, Historia e Luftës së Fshehtë), nga Xhorxh Morgenstern, i cili përcakton deri në hollësi se si japonezët ishin nxitur e shtyrë në sulmin e Perl Harborit në Hauai, më 7 dhjetor të vitit 1941. Katër vjet përpara të sulmit, administrata e Ruzveltit kishte kapur dhe deshifruar mesazhet sekrete japoneze. 

Ata e dinin se Japonia kishte ndër mend të alarmonte qendrat e tyre diplomatike rreth botës, për një vendim për të shkuar në luftë nëpërmjet një raporti të parashikimit të rremë të motit, nëpërmjet përdorimit të përditshëm gjuhësor japonez të emisionit të lajmeve me valë të shkurta. Parashikimi i shi me erë në lindje, tregonte luftën me Shtetet e Bashkuara, erë e kthjellët në perëndim do të thoshte një vendim i marrë për të shkuar në luftë me Britaninë dhe anglezët dhe kolonitë holandeze në Lindje, ndërsa kohë e vrenjtur me erë në veri, do të thoshte luftë me Rusinë. 

Ashtu siç dhe u dëgjua në një seancë hetimi kongresional të vitit 1945, mesazhet tregonin një vendim për të shkuar në luftë me Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Britaninë, megjithëse jo me Rusinë, mesazhe të cilat u kapën dhe u deshifruan më 3 dhjetor të vitit 1941, katër ditë përpara Perl Harborit. Këto mesazhe më pas humbën në dosjet e Marinës. Disa mesazhe të tjera të deshifruara i dhanë Ruzveltit njoftime paraprake të sulmit në Perl Harbor, por kjo nuk iu ishte treguar njerëzve. Më 27 janar të vitit 1941, ambasadori i Shteteve të Bashkuara në Tokio, Josef Greu (Joseph Greë), i shkroi Ruzveltit për ti thënë se në ngjarjet e luftës, Perl Harbori do të ishte shënjestra e parë. Në tërësi, Ruzvelti kishte informacion nga tetë burime që tregonin një sulm të mundshëm. Sulmi do të ndodhte thjesht për të manipuluar opinionin publik amerikan në arritjen e marrëveshjes për të shkuar në një tjetër luftë, e cila kishte kohë që ishte planifikuar. Asnjë nuk ishte në këtë mes më i mashtruar se sa Japonia.

Ata u mashtruan në sulmimin e Shteteve të Bashkuara, nga të dyja palët, nga amerikanët dhe nga gjermanët. Ministri i Jashtëm i Gjermanisë, Joakim Von Ribentrop, po u bënte presion japonezëve që ti sulmonin Shtetet e Bashkuara. Më 6 dhjetor, Hitleri e përcaktoi vendimin japonez, prej shfaqjes së faktit se forcat gjermane ishin duke hyrë në Moskë. Më 8 dhjetor, një ditë pas Perl Harborit, gjermanët duhej të zmbrapseshin nga fronti i Rusisë. Tre mijë njerëz u vranë në Perl Harbor, të cilat ishin viktimat e fundit në planin e Elitës që kontrollonte botën, por pjesa më e madhe e ajkës së Flotës së Shteteve të Bashkuara ishin jashtë portit në atë kohë. U çuditët? Një ditë pas Perl Harborit, Allen Dulles u caktua në stafin e Zyrës së Koordinatorit të Informacionit, që më vonë u kthye në Zyra e Shërbimeve Strategjike - ZSHS (OSS- Office of Strategic Services) dhe më pas në CIA. 

Plani funksionoi shkëlqyeshëm, ashtu si dhe opinioni publik reagoi saktësisht në mënyrën e kërkuar. Amerika ishte në një tjetër luftë në Evropë dhe djemtë tanë, të cilët nuk do të dërgoheshin në Evropë (duke iu referuar Ruzveltit) ishin tani në rrugën e tyre, disa prej tyre duke vdekur. Reagimi i Çurçillit për lajmet ishte: Kjo është ajo që unë kisha ëndërruar, drejtuar dhe për të cilën kisha punuar dhe tani kjo është miratuar. Ai mund të kishte shtuar: Dhe unë gjithmonë e kam ditur se kjo do të ndodhte. Tryeza e Rrumbullakët-Instituti Mbretëror i Çështjeve Ndërkombëtare u vendos në mënyrë të përsosur të koordinonte manipulimin në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Lord Lothiani, i cili kreu fushatë për paqëtimin e Hitlerit dhe më pas kërkesën për luftë, u emërua ambasador i Anglisë në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Kur ai vdiq në dhjetor të vitit 1940, u zëvendësua në Uashington nga një tjetër anëtar elitë i Tryezës së Rrumbullakët/RIIA, Lord Halifaksi (Kom 300). Ky burrë, nëse ju kujtohet, ishte po i njëjti njeri që sugjeroi një marrëveshje me Hitlerin, kur ata u takuan në vitin 1938. 

Përveç Ambasadës Angleze në Uashington, Tryeza e Rrumbullakët kishte nën kontroll anëtarët e Departamentit të Kërkimeve dhe Zbulimeve në Zyrën e Jashtme të Anglisë, Ministrinë e Informacionit dhe të gjitha agjencitë e tjera të përfshira në mobilizimin dhe riorganizimin ekonomik. E njëjta situatë ekzistonte edhe në Shtetet e Bashkuara. Ndikimi i Këshillit mbi Marrëdhëniet me Jashtë mbi Ruzveltin, e cila me anëtarësinë e saj në gjithë qeverinë, bankingun, tregtinë, median dhe ushtrinë, nuk mund të mos vlerësohej. Dhëndri i Ruzveltit, Kurtis Dall, citohet në librin e Xhim Keithit, Casebook on Alternative :

Për një kohë të gjatë mu duk se [Ruzvelti] zhvilloi disa mendime dhe ide, të cilat dukeshin të drejta për përfitimet e këtij vendi, Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës. Por ai nuk e bëri. Shumica e këtyre mendimeve, siç mund të thuhet municioni i tij politik, ishte i strukturuar paraprakisht në mënyrë të kujdesshme   nga Këshilli mbi Marrëdhëniet me Jashtë/One Ëorld Money Group (Grupi për një Monedhë Botërore).. Në mënyrë të shkëlqyer, me një shije të mrekullueshme, si një pjesë e përsosur e artilerisë, ai shpërtheu atë municion të përgatitur, në mes të një qëllimi që nuk dyshohej prej popullit amerikan - dhe kështu morrën frytet si dhe ruajtën mbështetjen e tij ndërkombëtare politike. (f. 25).

Dall gjithashtu tregoi se Ruzvelti injoroi një ofertë gjermane të një dorëzimi të nderuar në pranverë të vitit 1943. Ky propozim iu bë komandantit Xhorxh Earle, atashe ushtarak personal i Ruzveltit në Stamboll, nga admirali Ëilhem Canaris, kreu i shërbimeve sekrete të Gjermanisë dhe më vonë u përsërit nga Fritz Von Papen, ambasadori gjerman. Të gjitha mesazhet, të cilat Earli i a dërgoi Ruzveltit, ku ishte detajuar në mënyrën më të mirë propozimi i dorëzuesit, u injoruan plotësisht. Manipulatorët dëshironin që lufta të vazhdonte derisa botës ti ndryshohej imazhi i saj. 

Simbolikisht, shtëpia e madhe e Ruzveltit (në East 65 Street në Neë York) ishte fqinje me zyrat qendrore të Këshillit mbi Marrëdhëniet me Jashtë! Ndërkohë që ferri ishte vizatuar në këtë planet për herë të dytë në njëzet e pesë vjet, Elita ishte në këtë rrugë. Ashtu si dhe në Luftën e Parë, ideja ishte që të arrinin paqen njëherë e mirë kur lufta të mbaronte dhe ta linin botën në fund të luftës në një gjendje për ta kontrolluar me sa më shumë efektivitet. Hitleri nuk e pushtoi Britaninë atëherë kur ajo ishte gati për ta marrë (pas zbythjes së Dunkirk-ut në vitin 1940) sepse, jam plotësisht i bindur, ata të cilët po e kontrollonin, nuk dëshironin që kjo gjë të ndodhte. Dhe si u bë e qartë pas luftës, komandanti më i lartë përkrahës, gjenerali Eizenhauer (Eisenhoëer), u ndalua nga Ruzvelti (Elita Botërore) për të lëvizur nëpër Gjermani, kur gjermanët ishin teptisur, kështu që Perandoria e Bashkimit Sovjetik do të zgjerohej deri në Berlin, duke krijuar në këtë mënyrë Luftën e Ftohtë.

Eizenhaueri ishte mik i ngushtë me Rokfelerin dhe Bernard Barushin. Falë tyre, progresi i tij nëpër poste ishte përshpejtuar mahnitshëm. Pas luftës ai u bë president i Shteteve të Bashkuara. Më 9 prill të vitit 1951, gazeta Life raportoi se Eizenhaueri kishte radiotelegrafuar Stalinin nëpërmjet misionit ushtarak të Shteteve të Bashkuara në Moskë, në detajim të planit të tij për të ndaluar në lumin Elbë dhe lejoi kështu rusët që të merrnin Berlinin. Mesazhi u shkrua nga këshilltari i tij politik, Xhon Ëheeler Bennet i Institutit Mbretëror të Marrëdhënieve Ndërkombëtare, u morr nga Ë. Averell Harriman dhe më pas iu kalua Stalinit. Perdja e Hekurt dhe Muri i Berlinit ishin krijime të Elitës, sipas parimit klasik përça dhe sundo si dhe manipulo përmes frikës. Lufta Botërore, si një formë e kontrollit, do të zëvendësohej, më në fund, pas shumë dekadash, nga frika e konfliktit apokaliptik mes Lindjes dhe Perëndimit. Kjo frikë ishte totale nga zbulimet e armës së re shkatërruese, bomba atomike. Ajo ishte krijuar nga amerikanët nën të ashtuquajturin Projekti Manhatan, drejtuar nga Robert Openheimer me mbështetjen e Elitës, kontrolluar nga Instituti për Studime të Avancuara (Institute for Advanced Study) në Universitetin e Princetonit (ku vizitor i rregullt ishte edhe Albert Ajnshtajni).

Pas vdekjes së Ruzveltit, pasardhësi i tij Heri S. Truman, një tjetër Frimason, autorizoi përdorimin e këtyre armëve të reja, që të shkatërronin qytetet japoneze të Hiroshimës dhe të Nagasakit, më 6 dhe 9 gusht të vitit 1945. Tetëdhjetë mijë burra, gra dhe fëmijë u vranë vetëm me shpërthimin në Hiroshimë. Vetëm Zoti e di se sa kanë vdekur dhe se sa të tjerë kanë vuajtur nga pasojat radioaktive. Ky veprim mizor grotesk u justifikua nga politikanët dhe udhëheqësit ushtarakë si e vetmja rrugë për të mbrojtur jetën e amerikanëve, që, sipas të thënave, do të kishin qenë të shumtë për një pushtim të autorizuar të Japonisë. Ne tani dimë një tjetër variant. Tani dimë se japonezët pranuan të dorëzoheshin pranverën e kaluar, mbi të njëjtat kushte, të cilat ishin pranuar pasi u hodhën bombat.

Perandori Hirohito e pranoi këtë nëpërmjet negociatave të fshehta me Shtetet e Bashkuara, në saje të Vatikanit. Ish ministri i kabinetit britanik, Toni Ben, ka thënë se ai ka mësuar se ky ishte rasti kur ai hyri në qeveri. Koloneli Donn Grand Pre, i dalë në pension, shkroi në gazetën amerikane investiguese, The Spotlight, më 12 shtator të vitit 1994, se edhe ai e dinte me siguri se japonezët duhet të dorëzoheshin përpara Hiroshimës. Ai thotë se në maj të vitit 1945 ishte me një forcë ushtarake duke hequr atë çfarë kishte mbetur nga ushtria japoneze e Burmës Veriore, ndërkohë që një tjetër force ushtarake, B-29, po shkatërronte Tokion me një seri sulmesh. Dy ditë pas këtyre sulmeve, në maj, thotë koloneli, veprimi i Sekretarit të Shtetit të ShBA-së, Josef C. Greë, i rekomandoi presidentit Truman që tu shtonte kushteve të tij për dorëzimin e japonezëve fjalët dorëzim nuk do të thotë eliminimi i dinastisë aktuale (Perandori Hirohito), nëse japonezët do ta dëshironin ruajtjen e saj. Këto ishin kushtet që japonezët të dorëzoheshin pas tmerrit që përjetuan në tre muajt e mëvonshëm. Trumani në fillim e pëlqeu këtë gjë, por pasi u konsultua me këshilltarin e tij, ideja u rrëzua për arsye ushtarake. Ishte çështje kohe, thanë kundërshtarët. Vendimi i Trumanit do të kushtonte dhjetëra mijëra jetë, ndoshta qindra mijëra të tilla. Çështja e kohës lidhej me Konferencën Potsdam, kur Trumani, Çurçilli dhe Josef Staini do të lëshonin një ultimatum ndaj Japonisë - minus shtesën e sugjeruar. Ashtu si thotë dhe kolonel Don Grand Pre tani:

Rrjeta psikologjike pas shpërthimit të bombave ishte hedhur që të krijohej frika mbarëbotërore e fuqisë së një energjie bërthamore, në mënyrë që vendet të dorëzonin pavarësinë e tyre, të ulnin të gjitha armët e forcat e tyre të armatosura dhe të falnin kështu lirinë e tyre tek qeveria botërore. 

Presidenti Truman u shpreh shkurtimisht në një fjalim përpara Hiroshimës: Do të ishte tepër e  lehtë  për kombet të vendoseshin në një republikë botërore, ashtu siç është për ne gjallimi në Republikën e Shteteve të Bashkuara. Kjo qasje e njëjtë e të justifikuarit të centralizimit të qeverisë botërore dhe gjithçkaje tjetër që shkon në drejtim të saj, mund të shihet në deklaratat e Albert Ajnshtajnit, njeriut që kujtohet për gjeninë e tij shkencore deri në një nivel të tillë, saqë edhe sot mund të dëgjoni të thuhet për një njeri shumë të zgjuar, se ai është si Ajnshtajni. Por për të ka më shumë se kaq. Ajnshtajni, i cili arriti në Amerikë nga Gjermania nëpërmjet Zvicrës, ishte një mik i ngushtë i Bernard Barushit, financierit dhe lëvizësit të telave të presidentëve si dhe i Lord Viktor Rothsçajlldit, manipulatorit kryesor përbrenda Inteligjencës Britanike, të cilët do të mblidhnin informacione atomike për programin e armëve bërthamore sekrete të Izraelit. 

Ajnshtajni punoi për zhvillimin drejt krijimit të bombës atomike dhe Barushi e quajti atë arma absolute. Barushi u vetemërua në vitin 1944 si udhëheqës i një organizate të cilën ai e quajti Komisioni i Energjisë Atomike të Kombeve të Bashkuara (The United Nations Atomic Energy Commission) - gjashtëmbëdhjetë muaj përpara kabinetit të Shteteve të Bashkuara, duke përfshirë aty, për më tepër, edhe Zëvendës Presidentin Truman, të cilët e dinin që madje bomba ekzistonte edhe përpara takimit të parë zyrtar të grupit themelues të Kombeve të Bashkuara! Por në atë kohë Barushi dhe shokët e tij manipulatorë e dinin, qysh nga Lufta e Parë Botërore, se çfarë ishte planifikuar. Kur Trumani do të bëhej president dhe mësoi për bombën dhe do të zyrtarizoheshin Kombet e Bashkuara, ai caktoi Barushin në krye të  Komisionit të Energjisë Atomikë të Kombeve të Bashkuara. Që të dy, Barushi dhe Ajnshtajni kërkuan të përdornin frikën prej shkatërimit atomik për të vendosur një qeveri botërore. 

Çfarë ndihme do të ishte të përtitoje nga një shembull në Hiroshima dhe në Nagasaki për të theksuar kapacitetin e saj shkatërrues! Ajnshtajni bëri thirrje për formimin e një qeverie botërore nën Kombet e Bashkuara, Britaninë dhe Bashkimin Sovjetik, të cilave u duhej dhënë sekreti i bombës. Ai shtoi se këto tri shtete ishin tri fuqitë e vetme me fuqinë më të madhe ushtarake dhe ai i nxiti ata që tia angazhojnë këtë fuqi (ushtrinë botërore), qeverisë botërore. Gjeniu vazhdonte më tej: 

Qeveria botërore do të kishte fuqi mbi të gjitha çështjet ushtarake dhe i nevojitej vetëm një fuqi e mëtejshme: fuqia për të ndërhyrë në vendet ku pakica po shtypte shumicën që krijonte një paqëndrueshmëri që të çonte drejt luftës Duhet të kishte një fund për konceptin e mosndërhyrjes, për të përfunduar atë rol të ruajtësit të paqes.

Këto gjimnastika mendore ishin shkruajtur në faqet e manualit të personelit të Elitës dhe këto tema janë përsëritur si papagall në ditët e sotme prej atyre që kërkojnë ti kthejnë forcat paqeruajtëse të Kombeve të Bashkuara në një ushtri botërore, ashtu siç tha Ajnshtajni. Thjesht shikoni vetëm Bosnjën. Nën kriterin e Ajnshtajnit, kur pakica shtyp shumicën, ndërhyrja e parë nga qeveria botërore dhe ushtria duhet të kishte qenë në Bashkimin Sovjetik, për të cilin ai tha se do të ishte pjesë e qeverisë botërore dhe ushtrisë! Por jo, nuk ndodhi kështu. Gjeniu pati një përgjigje për këtë:

Është më se e vërtetë se në Bashkimin Sovjetik vendos pakica, por unë nuk i konsideroj në vetvehte kushtet e saj të brendshme si një kërcënim për paqen botërore. Çdokush duhet të mbajë parasysh se populli i Rusisë nuk kishte një edukim të gjatë politik dhe ndryshimet për të përmirësuar gjendjen e Rusisë duhej të arriheshin nëpërmjet pakicës, për arsyen se aty nuk kishte një shumicë të aftë për këtë.

I deshifruar, ky fjalim i Ajnshtajnit është duke thënë se ajo çka na duhet është ta përdorim frikën e shkatërrimit masiv për të vendosur një qeveri botërore (Elita), e cila do të kishte një ushtri botërore në dispozicionin e saj, për të ndërhyrë kurdoherë që do të prekeshin interesat dhe kur mund të përfitohej nga përdorimi i forcës. Në vitin 1946, një mik i Ajnshtajnit, britaniku Bertrand Russell (Kom 300), tha se kjo ishte e nevojshme për të përdorur frikën e armëve bërthamore, për të detyruar të gjitha shtetet që të dorëzonin sovranitetin e tyre dhe ti nënshtroheshin diktaturës së Kombeve të Bashkuara. Kjo ishte një qasje e vendosur në vitin 1958 në Konferencën e Pugëash, atëherë kur ishte pranuar politika e Shkatërrimit të Garantuar të Dyanshëm  (Mutual Assured Destruction-MAD). 

Këshilltarët u pritën nga Cyrus Eaton, një biznesmen ortak me Rokfelerin. Në të vërtetë, politika e MAD-it përfshinte krijimin e arsenaleve bërthamore për të dyja anët, në një pikë të tillë ku secili, të sulmonte tjetrin do të thoshte asgjësim i të dyja palëve. Frika e kësaj do të përdorej si një mjet i mrekullueshëm për të kontrolluar politikën e qeverisë, shpenzimin për forcat e armatosura dhe opinionin publik gjatë Luftës së Ftohtë, ndërkohë që në krye të shkallës së manipulimit ata ishin të gjithë në të njëjtën anë. Pavel A. Sudoplatov, kreu i Zyrës së Inteligjencës Sovjetike për problemin atomik gjatë Luftës ë Dytë Botërore, ka pranuar tashmë se Openheimeri kishte furnizuar Bashkimin Sovjetik me të dhëna rreth bombës, gjatë luftës. Klaus Fuchs, një fizikan bërthamor gjerman, punoi me Projektin Manhatan, pasi ai u zhduk nga Gjermania për në Britani në vitin 1933. Fuchs, mik i afërt me Lord Viktor Rothsçajlldin (Kom 300), u burgos më pas për 14 vjet, për shkak se i kishte dhënë Rusisë sekretet atomike të Britanisë dhe ato amerikane. Konferenca Pugëash e pasluftës, e frymëzuar nga Ajnshtajni dhe Bertrand Russell, ishte një tjetër mjet, nëpërmjet të cilit, të dhënat shkencore kaloheshin nga njëra anë në tjetrën gjatë të pretenduarës Lufta e Ftohtë. Ata gjithashtu ndihmuan edhe Viktor Rothsçajlldin për të grumbulluar informacione bërthamore për Izraelin, ashtu siç do ta shohim edhe më poshtë.

Është vështirë për ta besuar menjëherë, por nuk duhet të kërkoni shumë larg për të kuptuar se pothuajse çdo ngjarje e madhe negative e një rëndësie botërore ka qenë pjesë e të njëjtit plan afatgjatë nga kulti i Syrit që Sheh Gjithçka, për të marrë pushtetin e planetit nëpërmjet qeverisë botërore të qendërzuar, bankës qendrore, monedhës dhe ushtrisë. Dhe kjo është arritur nëpërmjet programimit të trurit, mendjes së njeriut. Nëse do ta ndalonim të gjithë këtë, do ti mundësonim njerëzimit të shpërthente jashtë të gjithë fuqinë e plotë për dashuri dhe harmoni, - kjo është ajo çka duhet të bëjmë para së gjithash. Duhet të ndalojmë së menduari bardhezi dhe të zbutim sistemet e ashpra të mendimit. Kjo botë nuk është vetëm bardhezi. 

Asgjë nuk është e tillë. Nëse ju do të keni një sistem të ashpër besimi, i cili nuk është i hapur ndaj hollësive të pafundme të jetës, ju do të mbeteni një pjesë e marifetit të manipulatorit. Në qoftë se dikush ka një biznes dhe vishet me një kostum me vija, nuk mund të themi si përfundim se ai është i keq, pa e dëgjuar se çfarë ka për të thënë ky person, pasi në këtë rast, mendja juaj nuk është më e juaja. E njëjta gjë ndodh edhe me ata, të cilët shohin të pastrehët ose udhëtarët dhe menjëherë reagojnë duke thënë përfituesit ose hotelxhinjtë  e pensioneve. Ose disa të tjerë, të cilët besojnë  se një racë është inferiore në lidhje me racën tjetër. Asnjë nuk ka të drejtë në gjithçka dhe asnjë nuk është gabim në gjithçka. 

Për shkak të mendimit të masës së popullit britanik përpara dhe gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore i cili ishte kaq i vendosur dhe i pandryshueshëm, u arrit tek ideja e të mirës kundër së keqes, ndërkohë që e njëjta forcë ishte mbrapa të dyja anëve. Kjo gjithashtu bëri të mundur që njerëzit, të cilët kishin guximin të ngriheshin dhe të flisnin kundër manipulimit, të burgoseshin pa asnjë akuzë gjatë gjithë luftës. Nëse kundërshtoni anën tonë, atëherë do të jeni mbështetës së anës tjetër, kjo mënyrë kalamani të menduari është besuar. Ky është një tip i të pamenduarit, që e lejon manipulimin të ecë përpara. Edhe sot, nëse trajtoni hilenë, mashtrimin botëror dhe ndërsa përmendni të gjitha emrat e përfshira në të mund të rastisë që të jetë ndonjë hebre, atëherë ju menjëherë do të damkoseni dhe do të quheni antisemit. Disa njerëz e bëjnë këtë me qëllimin për të zhvlerësuar studiuesit dhe për të dobësuar efektet e informacionit të tyre. Të tjerët, të cilët unë i quaj Robotët radikalë, përsëritin si papagall këto slogane, sepse mendjet e tyre janë kaq të ngurta në këtë kohë, saqë ato nuk mund të përballohen me idenë se shumë nga  e majta ekstreme, radikalët, heronjtë, kishin qenë të kontrolluar nga e njëjta forcë, ndonjëherë pjesë e të njëjtës forcë që kontrollon armiqtë e perceptuar të së Djathtës ekstreme. 

Ishte ky naivitet që lejoi të ndodhnin Luftërat Botërore. Për herë të dytë në dyzet e pesë vjet, që të dyja, E djathta dhe E majta u manipuluan për të hyrë në konflikt me pasojën më shkatërruese dhe më të llahtarshme që ishte parë ndonjëherë. Me trishtim mund të themi se të njëjtat reagime fëminore vazhdojnë edhe sot e kësaj dite.

----------


## baaroar

*KAPITULLI 7
Raca e zgjedhur
*
I njëjti qëndrim që trysnoi sfidën ndaj manipulimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, i ngërthen sot njerëzit të përgojuar dhe të burgosur për shkak të pandehmës së disa varianteve zyrtare të holokaustit në Gjermaninë naziste. Nëse vazhdoni ta bëni këtë, asnjë nuk ka për të dëgjuar të dhënat tuaja, sepse kjo është humbje në baticën e valëve të shpifjeve dhe të dënimeve. Nëse njerëzit duan të besojnë se të gjithë ata që venë në dyshim linjën zyrtare janë nazistë dhe mbrojtës të regjimit të Hitlerit ose anti judej [duhet të dimë të dallojmë ndryshimin midis fjalëve jude (nuk do tpërdorim fjalën çifut e cila është një fjalë fyese që vjen nga turqishtja) që do të thotë besim monoteist sipas Moisiut, hebre - që do thotë raca e Moisiut dhe Zionizëm  lëvizje politike në mbështetje të qëllimeve të shtetit të Izraelit; mund të jesh në një grup pa qenë tek dy grupet e tjera- shënim i përkthyesit] atëhere ata le të vazhdojnë dhe të veprojnë kështu. Por atyre dua tu them diçka. Ata po tallin vetveten, sepse kjo nuk është e vërteta. Kjo thjesht nuk është e vërteta.

Ndërsa lëkundja/vibrimi e/i vjetër e/i jetës ka filluar të shkërmoqet dhe një tjetër jetë e re po nis, ne jemi tani në periudhën kur pisllëku i së shkuarës, i cili ka mbetur i fshehur, po fillon të dalë në sipërfaqe për tu shqyrtuar dhe për tu shpërbërë. Përmbajtja e këtij libri është pjesë e saj. Nuk janë vetëm individët, të cilët kanë ndrydhur emocionet e tyre, ata të cilët e pësuan dhe përfundimisht kanë për tu marë me të, por është gjithashtu edhe Toka e mendja kolektive e njerëzimit. Procesi i spastrimit të Tokës bëhet në disa forma dhe njëra prej tyre është për gjithçka që ka qenë sekrete dhe e ndrydhur me qëllim që të vijë në qendër të vëmendjes së publikut. Nëse e pëlqejnë ose jo këtë njerëzit, varianti zyrtar i Holokaustit nuk mund ta shmangë këtë shfaqje për një debatim në mënyrën e duhur për një kohë shumë të gjatë. Procesi i spastrimit dhe i transformimit do të na sigurojë se kjo do të ndodhë.

Është e papërshkrueshme mënyra e sjelljes që përdorën nazistët mbi disa judej. Nuk mund të gjenden fjalët për ta përshkruar atë. Dhimbja, siç e shohim në përkujtimoret, shfaqet e pa mpakur për ata që e pësuan prej saj. Çfarë ofendimi do të ishte për këta njerëz, të cilët kanë vuajtur në këtë mënyrë, nëse kjo do të ishte krijuar m.q.që dhimbja dhe tmerri i tyre i paimagjinueshëm do të përdorej, gjithashtu, pa dijeninë e tyre, për të nxitur dhe mbrojtur një plan më afatgjatë. Ajo do të cilësohet, ndoshta, si një nga mënyrat e fundit çnjerëzore. A mundet që njerëzit, të cilët nuk e vuajtën sistemin nazist, të përdorin ndjenjat e atyre që manipuluan ngjarjet për përfundimet e tyre djallëzore? Vetëm nëse kjo është e vërtetë, ne mund të vendosim për të lejuar të gjithë informacionin rreth asaj periudhe, m.q.që ai të bëhet i njohur, pa mashtrime dhe dënime.

Profesor Yehuda Bauer, kryetari i Vidal Sassoon Center për Studimet e Antisemitizmit, shprehet duke thënë: Dikush po e shpërdoron frikën dhe ankthin njerëzor duke i paraqitur gjërat që ne i dimë sot sikur nuk kanë ndodhur kurë më parë. Ai po reagonte rreth historive të sapunit njerëzor që i kanë thënë ekspertët e holokaustit, të cilin nazistët e bënë me trupat e viktimave çifute në kampet e përqendrimit. Ky është bërë një fakt i pranuar, por profesor Bauer theksoi se nuk ka asnjë dokumentacion të provuar që një gjë e tillë të ketë ndodhur. Në hulumtimin e këtij libri, për herë të parë në jetën time, kam gjetur rastësisht një informacion, që merret me linjën e holokaustrit zyrtar. Të jem i sinqertë, u trondita me të vërtetë. E këqyra dhe mbajta shënime, një proces që gjithmonë më ndihmon mua të qartësoj gjërat në mendjen time. E kam peshuar atë pafundësisht, për javë me radhë. Përfundimi im është se aty ishin mizoritë më të tmerrshme kundër popullit judaik, ashtu siç ishin edhe kundër të tjerëve në Gjermani, në Bashkimin Sovjetik dhe në vendet e pushtuara nga Japonia. E gjithë lufta ishte një holokaust. Ajo që pushtuesit evropianë u bënë fiseve amerikane ishte një holokaust. Mizoria që judenjtë përjetuan nën regjimin nazist e bën dhimbjen që ne shohim tërësisht të kuptueshme. Por duke u bazuar në provat që unë gjeta rastësisht, arrita në përfundimin se linja zyrtare kishte një numër të pafund pyetjesh që kërkonin përgjigje dhe shtresa të panumërta informacionesh të dokumentuara për tu shpjeguar, përpara se ne me të vërtetë të dimë se çfarë ndodhi.

Siç e thashë, asgjë nuk është ashtu siç duket, pavarsisht nga gjithçka që na është treguar. Për shembull, kur një jude amerikan si David Kole krijoi prova dhe dokumentarë video duke hedhur poshtë pretendimet zyrtare rreth ngjarjeve të Aushvicit, ju nuk mundeni, nëse jeni të interesuar për të vërtetën, thjesht të mos i shqyrtoni zbulimet e tij dhe ta dënoni atë si një përkrahës nazist. Nuk mund të thuhet se gjithçka që thonë njerëzit janë të vërteta, por përse kemi shumë frikë për të lejuar publikun që të vendosë për vetveten? Përse ky informacion është kaq i trysnuar? 

Njerëzit mbase nuk më aprovojnë mua që trajtoj këto çështje, por unë ua kërkoj atyre këtë gjë: cila është dashuria e vërtetë për njerëzimin? A do të thotë kjo se njerëzit kanë nevojë të dinë dhe të marrin një kritikë të ashpër? Apo mund të thuhet se ajo që ju mendoni është fakti se ata duan të dinë dhe të marrin duartrokitje?

Dua ti rikthehem diçkaje, të cilën e kam parë shpesh në kërkimet e mija tek Elita Botërore: mënyra se si janë përdorur judejtë (çifutët) si një tagji e thjeshtë propogandistike nga shtresa e lartë e hierarkisë së tyre, veçanërisht nga Rothsçajlldët dhe të tjerë si Habsburgët. Judejtë nuk po kërkojnë të marrin postet më të larta të botës. E kundërta është e vërtetë. Ata thjesht duan të përparojnë paqësisht dhe të kalojnë me gëzim jetët e tyre, si të gjithë ne. Në vend të kësaj, ata janë shfrytëzuar në mënyrë të pamëshirshme nga të privilegjuarit e tyre, klikat manipulatore për të qenë ata djaloshi i qëlluar, për të mbrojtur pakicën nga hetimi i ligjshëm dhe zbulimi i tyre. Kështu, historia kryesore e tyre është ruajtur nga ata vetë për të siguruar qëndrimin e tyre nën kontrollin mendor dhe emocional të pakicës.

Majori Alojzy Dziurski, i lëvizjes ilegale polake të kohës së luftës, nuk ishte as përkrahës i nazistëve dhe as anti-jude. Ai kishte një rreth të gjerë shoqëror judejsh dhe shprehte një mirënjohje të thellë ndaj judaizmit, duke thënë se aty kishte gjetur vetvehten duke rilindur. Në librin e tij, Luftëtari i lirisë, Dziurski tregon se ai kishte dëgjuar se pikpamja gjermane kundrejt çifutëve kishte ndryshuar shumë dramatikisht, pasi ata kuptuan ndikimin sionist në Bashkimin Sovjetik të Stalinit. Kjo e shtyu majorin Dziurski të takohej me udhëheqësit judej polakë, në mars të vitit 1942, për ti paralajmëruar ata që të zhduknin çdo jude nga getoja e ti zhvendosnin ata nëpër shtëpitë afër fermerëve polakë në zona të vetmuara duke ngritur vendbanime në zonat pyjore. Ai tha se udhëheqësit e tyre e refuzuan këtë mendim, çka solli pasoja të tmerrshme. Majori u shpreh se u bë mik i ngushtë me kapitenin jude, i cili kishte qenë komisar politik në Armatën e Kuqe. Dziurski tregon në librin e tij:

Për shkak të interesit tim në çështjet e judejve, ai [Kapiteni] do të ndajë me mua një sekret të ruajtur mirë. I pranuar si një sionist i devotshëm, ai do të mbante një takim të fshehtë, të ndërmarrë vetëm nga sionistët. Ajo u zhvillua në hebraisht dhe jo në jidisht, siç ishin organizuar shumica e takimeve. Shumica e folësve ishin udhëheqës sionistë të huaj, por ai njohu vetëm njërin, Moshe Sneh, një lider jude polak, i cili ishte larguar për në Palestinë përpara luftës dhe u rikthye në vitin 1945 si lider Berihah, për të organizuar emigracionin e masës së judejve polakë. Çdo folës vendosi theksin në mundësinë e vetme që u ishte dhënë për të mbërthyer Palestinën dhe Lindjen e Mesme nga arabët dhe britanikët Gjithë botës jo-judaike duhej ti lihej të kuptonte që edhe ajo të ndihej fajtore për holokaustin së bashku me nazistët. Holokausti mund të tregohet si krimi më i madh i Krishterimit kundër popullit çifut. Ka për tu lançuar një propagandë intensive nga të gjitha shtëpitë botuese dhe shtypi nën ndikimin çifut, të cilat janë udhëzuar më së miri për të treguar historitë e vuajtjeve të judejve.


Moshe Sneh njoftoi se numri më i lartë i judejve polakë do të detyroheshin me forcë të linin Poloninë për Palestinën ose çdo vend tjetër të përcaktuar prej tyre. Disa udhëzime u përfunduan për Çifutërinë Evropiane Perëndimore, për tu përgatitur për pranimin e emigrantëve polakë për ti infiltruar ata më vonë në Shtetet e Bashkuara. ShBA-ja duhej të bëhej rezervuari pritës më i madh i judejve për të influencuar politikën amerikane, sepse ShBA-ja do të bëhej fuqia botërore vendimtare.

Ju mund ta pranoni ose jo këtë. Por ju keni të drejtë ta dëgjoni atë dhe shumë më tepër, më së shumti informacione me sfond të dokumentuar që lidhen me këtë subjekt, të cilat do të dalin në sipërfaqe në vitet në vazhdim. Askush më shumë se sa vetë çifutët nuk do të befasohej nga ajo që do të bëhej e njohur. Ata do ta shohin hierarkinë e tyre vërtet me një dritë tjetër. Majori Dziurski përpiloi një numër të madh shkrimesh dhe arshivoi rreth përvojës së tij gjatë kohës së luftës dhe informacioni i dhënë atij nga miqtë e vet judej dhe njohjet e ndryshme. Por këto u vodhën, pasi shtëpia e tij u plaçkit në maj të vitit 1965, ndërkohë që ai kishte emigruar në Australi.

Unë besoj se një klikë e vogël çifutësh, të cilët kanë përbuzur masën e madhe të çifutëve, punuan me jo-çifutët për të krijuar Luftën e Parë Botërore, Revolucionin Rus dhe Luftën e Dytë Botërore. Kjo Elitë judaike/jo-judaike e përdori Luftën e Parë Botërore për të siguruar Deklaratën e Balfurit dhe parimin e shtetit jude të Izraelit në Palestinë (për të cilin, dhënia e historisë gjenetike të shumicës së popullit jude, nuk është absolutisht një justifikim për teritoret historike apo për diçka të ngjashme). Ata më pas dominuan Konferencën e Paqes së Versajës dhe krijuan kushtet, të cilat bënë që të mos shmangej Lufta e Dytë Botërore. Ata e financuan Hitlerin për tu fuqizuar në vitin 1933 dhe u vunë në dispozicion për riarmatimin e tij. Përfaqësuesit e tyre në shtetet e tjera manipuluan qeveritë e tyre, duke lejuar Hitlerin dhe nazistët të pushtonin shtetet rrethuese dhe të rritnin fuqinë e tyre ushtarake, duke e bërë atë më të fuqishëm, pasi siguroi burime nga këto vende. Ata i dhanë përshtypjen Hitlerit se ai mund të zgjerohej nëpërmjet kontinentit të Evropës pa kundërshtime, por atëherë, në një kohë të parapërcaktuar, sjellja e Britanisë ndryshoi dramatikisht dhe Hitleri e gjeti veten në luftë, në një luftë të cilën nuk mund ta fitonte - dhe veçanërisht pasi Ruzvelti manipuloi popullin amerikan, nëpërmjet Perl Harborit dhe e futi atë në një konflikt që ai nuk e kishte menduar ndonjëherë se do të përfshihej.

Ndërkohë, ata judej në Gjermani, të cilët ishin pjesë e Elitës judaike/jo-judaike ose të dobishëm për të, u lejuan që të largoheshin nga tokat e pushtuara naziste për në SHBA ose vende të tjera të sigurta, si dhe në Palestinë për të filluar punën që do të arrinte kulmin e saj në krijimin dhe ngritjen e Izraelit të pas luftës. Ata nuk ishin të vetmit që vuajtën tmerrësisht nën Hitlerin. Kësaj ideje duhet ti qëndroj larg.  Ata ishin të vetmit që do ta përdornin dhe do ta shfrytëzonin vuajtjen e atyre që u lanë mënjanë. Atëherë kur elita e privilegjuar, siç ishte bankieri Maks Uarburg, lanë Gjermaninë, burrat, gratë dhe fëmijët judej, të konsideruar në një gjendje pë të zhvilluar ndjekjen e qëllimeve më të gjera, u lanë në fatin e tyre. Ky fat u vulos kur Alfred Rozenbergu me prejardhje judaike, bëri një kopje të Protokollit të Kryetarëve të Mençur të Sionit dhe e vuri atë në dispozicion për Hitlerin. 

Ndaj çfarë do ta shtynte këtë klikë manipulatorësh judej për ti trajtuar miqtë e tyre judej në një mënyrë kaq çnjerëzore? Është krejtësisht e thjeshtë. Manipuluesit nuk janë judej, ashtu siç ka thënë edhe rabini Marvin S. Antelman, në librin e tij të vitit 1974, To Eliminate the Opiate (Të eliminosh opiatin). Antelmani, i cili humbi 17 anëtarë të familjes së tij nga nazizmi, tregoi se ky grupim nuk do që ta përkrahë judaizmin, por do që ta shkatërrojë atë, ashtu siç do që të shkatërrojë të gjitha alternativat për të përqëndruar gjithçka tek i adhuruari i tij, kulti i Syrit Gjithëpamës i antikitetit. Kjo është ajo që ofron temat e përbashkëta të besnikërisë dhe të motivimit midis judejve, arabëve, britanikëve, gjermanëve, amerikanëve etj, të cilët janë duke punuar me ndërgjegje së bashku për të përmbysur tiraninë fashiste botërore, të njohur si Rendi i Ri Botëror. 

Judenjtë e Elitës Botërore nuk mund të japin një mallkim për judejtë, ashtu si dhe klika gjermane nuk mund të kujdeset më pak për gjermanët. Për ta, masa e çfarëdo race, ngjyre ose vendi janë kope të paqënësishme dhe egzistojnë për tu përdorur vetëm si një domosdoshmëri në shërbim të mjeshtrit të tyre  Ndërgjegjes Luciferike në Dimensionin e Katërt. Megjithatë, judejtë Gjithë 
Vështrues, dhe konspiratorët e tyre jo judej, përdorën perden e tymit të antisemitizmit dhe vuajtjet e vërteta të judejve të vërtetë për të ndaluar hetimet e aktiviteteve të tyre ogurzeza. Jam plotësisht i bindur se ishte ky grupazh, i cili shkroi dhe nxori në shesh Protokollet dhe e bëri atë që të dukej si një komplot i krijuar nga i gjithë populli judè. Kjo nuk është kështu. Jo, jo, jo!

Pas luftës, vuajtjet e paimagjinueshme të popullit judè, të dënuar nga vetë elita e tyre, përveç të tjerëve, u përdorën për të sjellë shtetin e Izarelit në qënien e një vale të një emocioni të kuptueshëm, nga historitë e dhëna të cilat i ishin treguar gjithë botës. Ky marifet ishte përdor qyshkur për të bllokuar hetimin e ligjshëm në manipulimin e racës njerëzore. Etiketa antisemit i vërtitet kujtdo që kundërshton variantin zyrtar të historisë dhe atyre të cilët përballen me njerëzit, të cilët në të vërtetë e kontrollojnë botën. Një mjet për këtë klikë judaike dhe jo judaike, - të cilët i bënë judejtë të vuanin kaq shumë, - është quajtur Sionizëm dhe kështu është edhe Shteti i Izraelit, një vend dhe një mendësi sunduese, që për mua duket se më shembëllen me një mentalitet nazist.

Hierarkia britanike është provuar se ka manipuluar, shfrytëzuar dhe dërguar drejt vdekjes së tyre me mijëra shpirtra nga popullata britanike, për ti shërbyer interesit kombëtar, - interesave të klikës qeverisëse; hierarkia gjermane ka bërë të njëjtën gjë me popullin gjerman dhe hierarkia amerikane ja ka bërë të njëjtën gjë popullit amerikan. Këto klika sunduese kanë një përbuzje të plotë për masat e palara të tyre. Ata i shohin si kafshë që duhen përdorur dhe për të abuzuar me to ashtu siç edhe është urdhëruar. Pse një gjë e tillë kaq e habitshme egziston edhe tek hierarkia çifute e cila e sheh masën e popullit judaik për të njëjtat qëllime? 

Shfrytëzimi i atyre që vuajtën nga ata që nuk vuajtën, ka lejuar elitën sunduese të Izraelit të kryejë mizoritë më të tmerrshme pa u sfiduar nga komuniteti i gjerë i botës, ndërkohë që ndonjë kërcënim imagjinar ndaj Izraelit është i dënuar në mënyrë të menjëhershme. Përse nuk ju vemë veshin prej dekadash mizorive të Izraelit për shpronësimin e palestinezëve, të cilët janë raportuar në mënyrë të përsëritur nga anëtarët e Ndihmës së Kombeve të Bashkuara dhe Agjencisë së Punëve? Ironia groteske është se, ndërsa qeveria izraelite po qahet rreth të djathtës ekstreme dhe antisemitizmit, ajo i ka mbështetur regjimet naziste nëpër botë, duke përfshirë edhe terroristin, Somosa, i cili ishte përgjegjës për masakrën e dhjetëra-mijëra njerëzve të popullit të tij në Nikaragua. Izraeli ka armatosur ose mbështetur neonazistët dhe terroristët në Tajvan, Arabinë Saudite, Amerikën Qendrore, Argjentinën dhe bazat e të tjerëve në ligë me neonazistët, të cilët kontrollojnë Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe CIA-n.

Kur Izraeli flet për racizmin dhe për të djathtën ekstreme, kjo ma pështjellon stomakun. Qeveria izraelite, ushtria dhe inteligjenca e tij e ushtrisë, Mossad-i, janë organizata neonaziste dhe terroriste. Kjo mendësi  është personifikuar tek shumë kolonë izraelite në Bregun Perëndimor dhe Rripin e Gazës. Autoritetet izraelite e fshehin kët fakt mbas popullit judè, i cili me të vërtetë vuajti nën Gjermaninë e Hitlerit. Udhëheqësit izraelitë, të cilët janë pjesë, ose të kontrolluar nga kulti i Syrit që Sheh Gjithçka, e kanë përdorur këtë mizori për më shumë se 50 vjet për të fshehur dhe justifikuar mizoritë e tyre të përditshme kundër popullsisë arabe. Fëmijët palestinezë janë goditur nga kolonët neonazistë në tokat e pushtuara, por vrasësit shpëtojnë pa u ndëshkuar. Ndërkohë, arabët në mënyrë të vazhdueshme janë goditur nga po ata ushtarë, të cilët panë se si kolonët po terrorizonin burrat, gratë dhe fëmijët palestinezë. Ashtu siç i trajtoi Hitleri këta judej, duke i lënë në mëshirë të fatit nga hierarkia e tij personale, po kështu e trajton Izraeli Palestinën sot. Shumë faleminderit, por unë nuk dua të marr leksione mbi racizmin dhe nazizmin nga mbrojtësit e terrorizmit të Izraelit.

Në të vërtetë, ata që udhëhoqën organizatat terroriste të cilat krijuan Izraelin pas luftës, më vonë u bënë liderë të tij. Të sfidosh sjelljet e Izraelit nuk është njëlloj sikur të dënosh popullin judè. Është e kundërta. Ata që kanë kontrolluar Izraelin dhe armën e tij terroriste ndërkombëtare, Mossad-in, nuk janë judej të vërtetë. Ata janë një grumbull banditësh të çekuilibruar, të cilët e kanë përdorur (abuzuar) popullin jude për qëllimet e tyre të llahtarshme. Kryeministri i Izraelit, Menachim Begin, ishte një fener udhëheqës i organizatës së fshehtë terroriste judaike Irgun, prandaj ishte përgjegjës për vrasjet dhe gjymtimet e patreguara. Ai më vonë do të fitonte çmimin Nobel për Paqen, ashtu si e fitoi edhe Henri Kisinger. 

Një tjetër kryeministër i Izraelit, Yitzhak Shamir ishte një terrorist i fshehtë jude përpara se të bëhej (zgjidhje e duhur, besoj) kreu i skuadrës së vrasjes së Mosadit në kohën e vrasjes së Xhon F. Kenedit. Në një kapitull të mëvonshëm unë i lidh që të dyja, Shamirin dhe fillimin e vrasjes së Kenedit. Kryeministri Yitzhak Rabin ishte lavdëruar si një hartues paqeje i madh pas vrasjes së tij në vitin 1995, por ai gjithashtu ishte një terrorist. Naeim Giladi, historian dhe autor izraelit shkruan: Rabini e paraqiti karrierën e tij me vrasës terroristë që derdhën si gjakun arab ashtu edhe atë judè, atëherë kur llogaritjet e ftohta politike e kërkonin këtë. 

Në vitin 1940, kur emigracioni i fshehtë judè në Palestinë u kthye në një përmbytje, qeveria tepër e militarizuar britanike filloi ti frenojë dhe ti dëbojë ata judènj, të cilët nuk ishin në rregull me dokumentacionin. Më së shumti, Sionistët, fshehtazi vendosën të sabotojnë anijet e strehuara me refugjatë, se sa ti lejonin ata të ktheheshin mbrapa. Giladi vazhdon: Në këto ditë Rabini ishte një anëtar i Palmach  emër që do të thotë skuadra e veprimit  e cila ishte një forcë e fshehtë, e dhunshme në nëntor të vitit 1940, grupi i tij shpërtheu anijen e strehuar Patria në portin Haifa. Më shumë se 250 emigrantë judej vdiqën në këtë shpërthim. 

Tre anije të tjera u trajtuan në të njëjtën mënyrë nga Palmach-u i Rabinit dhe më shumë se njëmijë judenj vdiqën si rezultat i kësaj. Por ishin arabët që u fajësuan për këtë barbarizëm dhe këta ishin, sigurisht, objekti shfajësues i gjithë kësaj masakre. Lideri zionist, David Ben-Gurion, shkroi në ditarin e tij se bombat ngacmuan më shumë simpatinë e gjerë mbarëbotërore dhe na mbështetën më shumë nga sa parashikonim. Më vonë unë gjithashtu do ta lidh Ben-Gurionin me vrasjen e Kenedit. Unë jam duke arritur gjithnjë e më shumë në përfundimin se ajo që ndodhi me judenjtë në Gjermaninë naziste (çfarëdolloj e vërtete që të dalë) ishte mbështetur, madje edhe planifikuar, nga këta njerëz të çmendur, për tu siguruar që si Izraeli të krijohej, edhe ky antisemitizmi mund të ishte përdorur si mbrojtje kundër hetimeve të ligjshme për aktivitetet e tyre të neveritshme. Ky sigurisht do të ishte përfundimi. Çdokujt që vë në dukje këto tmerre që të lënë pa frymë, i është vënë nofka e neonazistit.

Për më tepër, shumë nga paratë dhe armët e përdorura që të dyja nga këta terroristë të fshehtë dhe themeluesit e Izraelit, u siguruan nga sindikata e krimeve të organizuara e Meyer Lanskit, të vendosur në Shtetet e Bashkuara, por që vepronte në rang ndërkombëtar. Lanski, me emrin e lindjes Maier Suchoëjansky në Grodno, Rusi, i dalë nga lagjet e varfëra të Nju Jorkut, arriti në majë të pirgut të botës së krimit ndërkombëtar. Me të kuptohet gjithë Mafia. Arritja e këtyre lartësive marramendëse të tij kuptohet se u krye nëpërmjet mjeteve të zakonshme  vrasje dhe terror. Ky ishte njeriu i cili përdori rrjetet e terrorit dhe krimit  për të kanalizuar fondet dhe armët në drejtim të terroristëve judej dhe më vonë shtetit të Izraelit. Kaq i madh ishte kontributi i tij, saqë ai është përshkruar si Kumbari i Izraelit. Lanski do të vraponte drejt Izraelit sa herë që ndaj tij mbërrinte në Shtetet e Bashkuara një shpërthim inati dhe përfundimisht ai u  vendos në tokën e tij të dashur. Lanski do të jetë në zemër të vrasjes së Xhon F. Kenedit, siç do ta shohim edhe më vonë. Këto janë llojet e mendjeve që krijuan Izraelin nën mbikëqyrjen e Rothsçajlldëve. Dhe nëse ju i sfidoni dhe i ekspozoni këta njerëz, ju do të quheni një nazist! Ah, më duhet forcë.

Disa judej të guximshëm kanë folur në publik kundër sjelljes së Izraelit si dhe për gjendjen e vështirë të palestinezëve,  si Noam Çomski dhe Izrael Shahak, (një i mbijetuar nga kampi i përqendrimit në Belsen), por ku është qeveria britanike dhe qeveria e Shteteve të Bashkuara? Heshtje. Këto janë çështje të legjitimuara në demokraci (e di që janë qesharake), por njerëzit janë të frikësuar, madje edhe të tmerruar për ti kryer ato, sepse do të damkosen si antisemitë. Madje edhe disa nga judejtë që u morën me këto pika u damkosën si antisemitë! Ende në ditët e sotme, klika vazhdon të orkestrojë për ngjarjet dhe sulmet antisemite, çka e mundëson këtë manipulim të judejve dhe komuniteteve të jojudejve që të vazhdojnë të ecin përpara. Hierarkia e judenjve dëshiron ta mbajë masën e judenjve në një frikë të vazhdueshme, në një gjendje të mendjes që bën gjithkënd, si në një lojë fëminore, që të kontrollohet dhe të manipulohet. 
E djathta ekstreme është një ëndërr për këtë klikë dhe ata mbahen në duart e tyre duke u sjellë në një mënyrë, që e bën manipulimin edhe më të thjeshtë. Të gjithë ata nuk mund të sillen kështu aksidentalisht. Kush i financon aktualisht disa nga këto grupe të së djathtës ekstreme? Nëse e dini, mbase do të ma thoni edhe mua.

Më është thënë nga një burim i sigurt, i vërtetë e shumë i afërt me inteligjencën e organizatave në Britani, se grupi i të djathtës ekstreme, Combat 18 (Beteja 18), është një front ogurzi i Ligës së Anti Shpifjes (ADL- Anti Defamation League), armata amerikane e shërbimit sekret të Izrael/Rothsçajlld, - Mossadit. Liga e Anti Shpifjes ka vepruar në Britani dhe Evropë që në fund të viteve 1991 dhe roli i saj është të damkosë si antisemit cilindo që është shumë afër me të vërtetën e asaj që është duke ndodhur. A ka rrugë më të suksesshme për të diskretituar një hulumtues, se sa të kesh një grup si ai i të djathtës ekstreme, të Combat 18 për ti lavdëruar ata? A ka rrugë më të mirë për të kontrolluar popullsinë e judejve nëpërmjet frikës, sesa të kesh nga njëra anë sjelljen e Combat 18, pas së cilës ajo që mund të pritet prej kësaj popullsie, do të ishte përpjekja për një hierarki për ti mbrojtur ata?

Nëse e gjitha kjo është e vështirë për tu besuar, ka shembuj që e vërtetojnë këtë pikë. Në kohën e vrasjes së Kenedit, sekretari kombëtar i Partisë Naziste Amerikane ishte një njeri i quajtur Daniel Burros. Ai ishte mik i ngushtë i nazistit Roi Frankhouser, i cili një herë pati thënë: Hitleri kishte judejtë; ne kemi negrit. Ne duhet të vendosim theksin kryesor në çështjen e negrit sepse sigurisht, kjo është ajo çka e shqetëson masën  por ne nuk po harojmë judejtë. Në se judejtë e dinë se çfarë është duke ardhur- dhe më besoni, kjo është duke ardhur e sigurtë si agimi, - ata kanë kuptuar se ajo çka është duke ndodhur në Amerikë, do ti bënte nazistët gjermanë të dukeshin si e diela e një pikniku të shkollës. Ne do të ndërtojmë dhoma gazi më të mira dhe në një sasi më të madhe, dhe këtë herë nuk do të ketë asnjë refugjat. Magjepsëse. Por nazisti Frankhouser u ngrit për tu bërë infiltruesi federal profesionist i Ku Kluks Klanit dhe i organizatave të tjera naziste e komuniste. Shoku i tij i ngushtë, nazisti Daniel Burros, u ekspozua në tetor të vitit 1965 si çifut nga gazeta njujorkeze The Times. Një ditë më vonë, ai u gjet i vrarë nga një plumb në shtëpinë e Frankhouser, në Reading, Pensilvani. Vendimi dhe gjykimi për këtë që ndodhi, u quajt vetëvrasje. Burros-i ishte gjithashtu një figurë kyçe në Partinë naziste National Renaissance (Rilindja Kombëtare), e cila kontrollohej nga Liga e Antishpifjes (ADL). Jeta nuk është asnjëherë ajo që duket. Armiku i Combat 18 në Angli është një organizatë e quajtur Searchlight (Kërkimi i Dritës). I njëjti burim më thotë se ky është një front për Bordin e Deputetëve të Judenjve Britanikë dhe i Ligës së Antishpifjes. Mundeni ta konfirmoni këtë? Kjo është një strategji e vjetër, shumë e vjetër. Madje, edhe Mossad-i nuk është ai që shfaqet të jetë. Është tashmë agjencia inteligjente kryesore e Rothsçajlldit, karteli kryesor bankar i Elitës Botërore dhe kulti i Syrit që Sheh Gjithçka, ashtu siç është edhe Liga e Antishpifjes. Studiuesi Gary Allen e vendosi këtë situatë në librin e tij të vitit 1973 të titulluar: None Dare Call It Conspiracy (Mos guxo ta quash komplot):

Një nga arsyet kryesore të mjegullimit të historisë për rolin e bankierëve ndërkombëtarë në historinë politike është fakti se Rothsçajlldët ishin judej. [Njerëzit antijudej] kanë luajtur në duart e komplotimit, nëpërmjet përpjekjeve për ta portretizuar të gjithë komplotin si të judejve. Asgjë nuk mund të jetë më larg së vërtetës. Anglo-saksoni tradicional, J. P. Morgan dhe institucionet bankare ndërkombëtare Rokfeler kanë luajtur një rol kyç në komplot. Por këtu nuk mohoet rëndësia e Rothsçajlldëve dhe satelitëve të tyre. Megjithatë, është thjesht po aq i paarsyeshëm dhe imoral fajësimi i të gjithë judejve për krimet e Rothsçajlldëve, sa çështë mbajtja në llogarinë e baptistëve të përgjegjësisë për krimet e Rokfelerëve. 


Anëtarët judej të komplotit kanë përdorur një organizatë të quajtur Liga e Antishpifjes si një instrument që do tpërpiqet për të bindur gjithkënd se çdo përgojim i Rothsçajlldëve dhe aleatëve të tyre është një sulm mbi të gjithë judejtë. Në këtë mënyrë ata i kanë zenë frymën gati të gjithë diturisë së hapur për bankierët ndërkombëtarë dhe e kthyen temën në një tabu brenda universiteteve.

Çdo individ ose libër që zhytet në këtë temë është i sulmuar menjëherë nga qindra komunitete të Ligës së Antishpifjes në të gjithë vendin. Liga e Antishpifjes nuk e la asnjëherë të vërtetën ose logjikën që të ndërhynte me profesionalizëm të lartë në punët e nxirosura Në të vërtetë, asnjë nuk kishte të drejtë të ishte më i nevrikosur tek klika e Rothsçajlldit, se sa shokët e tyre judej. Uarburgët, pjesë e perandorisë Rothsçajlld, e ndihmuan financiarisht Adolf Hitlerin

 	Tirania ka shumë forma dhe  shumica e tyre është e padukshme. Dënimet e përhapura të judejve në Gjermani ishin rezultat i shpërndarjes të së vërtetës sipas një versioni të nazistëve (judejtë janë të frikshëm), ndërsa informacioni alternativ, flet për një tjetër histori (judejtë nuk janë të ndryshëm prej askujt tjetër). Duket qartë një tirani e mendjes së manipuluar, sepse njerëzit kishin refuzuar të gjitha faktet dhe pikëpamjet e mundshme të tyre, të cilat do të sillnin më pas zhballancim. Por nëse kjo është një tirani, ndaj së cilës ne me të drejtë angazhohemi me qënien tonë për ta kundërshtuar, përse ne luajmë një pjesë në trysnimin e një informacioni alternativ të linjës zyrtare të Luftës së Dytë Botërore? A mund të jetë kjo e drejtë, ndërkohë që ky trysnim i egër vazhdon, kopje të lira të filmit të Spielbergut, Lista e Schindlerit po u jepen shkollave për tu shtënë në mendje fëmijëve variante të padiskutueshme të ngjarjeve, të pa sfiduara nga ndonjë version tjetër? Dhe përse ne, që pretendojmë se e kundërshtojmë tiraninë dhe kërkojmë lirinë e fjalës, lejojmë njerëzit të shkojnë në burg dhe të shpifet për ta, lejojmë gazetat e revistat të mbyllen të turpëruara nga që ato shfaqin një tjetër variant të historisë? Si nuk mund të akuzohemi ne për hipokrizi dhe për kritikën e një tiranie, ndërkohë që përkrahim një tjetër të tillë? 

Ndonjëherë njerëzit mendojnë se është e drejtë të shtypësh pikëpamjet dhe të dhënat e ndryshme dhe pavarsisht nëse ne jemi dakord me këtë ose jo, ne jemi duke luajtur Zotin për fatin e një pjese tjetër të burrave dhe grave. Nëse dëshmia është e gabuar, atëherë do të tregohet se është e tillë nën dritën e projektorëve të arenës publike. Nëse kjo është e vërtetë, atëherë çfarë dreqin po bëjmë që po e shtypim atë kështu? Xhon F. Kenedi e mbështeti këtë pikëpamje në një fjalim në Universitetin e Kolumbias, në shkurt të vitit 1962, kur ai tha:

Ne po kërkojmë rrjedhën e lirë të informacionitnjë komb që është i frikësuar për të lejuar njerëzit që ta gjykojnë të vërtetën dhe falsitetin në një treg të hapur, ai është një komb i frikësuar prej vetë njerëzve të tij.

Ne jetojmë në kombe të trembur prej popullatës së tyre dhe në një botë të frikësuar prej njerëzisë. Ne kacaviremi pas dogmave, të cilat janë të veshura me frikë prej njerëzimit. Ata që dëshirojnë të shtypin me çfarëdolloj mjeti variantet alternative të historisë që sfidon linjën zyrtare, janë gjithashtu të frikësuar prej njerëzve - të frikësuar se manipulimi i tyre do të dalë në pah nga kjo lloj rrjedhjeje e lirshme e informacionit. Mënyra se si u manipulua kaq seriozisht mendja e judejve nga hierarkia e judejve përgjatë shekujve, ka pasur një tjetër pasojë. Ashtu si Kisha Katolike Romane, dhe tiranitë e tjera raciale apo fetare, 

Judaizmi, dhe së fundmi edhe Zionizmi, e kanë përdorur frikën dhe fajin për të mbajtur nën kontroll njerëzit e tyre. Kjo ka trysnuar çdo gjeneratë që të mbështesë atë që ju thonë kto dhe  ata duhet ta besojnë këtë, çka ju ka programuar mendjet e tyre që të mendojnë për vetveten se janë njerëzit që kanë qenë dhe që do të jenë gjithmonë subjekt i shtypjes dhe i paragjykimit nga pjesa tjetër e shoqërisë. Një fletëpalosje që po kërkon mbështetje financiare për Bordin e Deputetëve të Judejve Britanikë ka në ballinën e saj një figurë të armikut neonazist. Brenda fletëpalosjes thuhet se Bordi është mbrojtësi i komunitetit judaik kundër racizmit dhe mospranimit të holokaustit, në një kohë kur zërat e fashistëve po ngriheshin më lart. Kjo është vetëm frikë, frikë, frikë, kontroll, kontroll, kontroll. Shumë judej u programuan për ta parë vetveten si popull i zgjedhur i Zotit mes gjithë të tjerëve dhe kur ju lexoni disa materjale dhe ligje judaike, ato janë pabesueshmërisht raciste dhe kaq tepër trullosëse. 

Talmudi, libri i ligjeve të judaizmit, përmban veç të tjerave edhe disa perla të çmuara, si kjo që vijon: Vetëm çifutët janë njerëz, joçifutët nuk janë njerëz, por bagëti (Kerithuth 6b, faqja 78, Jebhammoth 61); Joçifutët janë krijuar që tu shërbejnë çifutëve si shërbëtorë (Midrasch Talpioth 225); Kryqëzimi seksual me jo judenjtë është i njëjtë si kryqëzimi seksual me kafshët (Kethuboth 3b); Joçifutët duhet të shmangen, edhe më shumë se derrat e sëmurë (Orach Chaiim 57, 6a); Masa e lindjeve të joçifutëve duhet të trysnohet masivisht (Zohar II, 4b); Ashtu siç mund të zëvendësoni lopët dhe hajvanët e humbur, po ashtu duhet të zëvendësoni joçifutët (Lore Dea 377,1). Dhe kështu vazhdon e vazhdon. Ndaj sa shpesh zhvillojnë protestuesit antiracistë demonstrime jashtë kategorive  talmudike? Asnjëherë. Saktësisht e vërtetë.
Ironia është se racizmi ekstrem i judejve dhe racizmi i Adolf Hitlerit janë që të dyja të bazuara në një mit kolosal. Ashtu siç tha Alfred M. Lilenthal, shkrimtari dhe studiuesi judaik: 

Këtu nuk ekziston asnjë antropolog i nderuar, i cili nuk do të pranonte se racizmi judaik është po aq i gënjeshtërt sa dhe racizmi arian. Në vitin 1938, Shoqata Antropologjike Amerikane, në konferencën e saj të përvitshme në Nju Jork, e dënoi arianizmin si një falsitet, ide të gabuar dhe theksoi se të dyja termat, edhe arian, edhe semitët janë terma linguistikë pa ndonjë kuptim racial domethënës

Shkenca e antropologjisë e ndan njerëzimin në tri raca të miratuara, të pranuara: zezakët, mongolët dhe orientalët apo kaukazianët ose të bardhët (gjithashtu disa autoritete i referohen një tjetër race të katërt - australoidët) Anëtarë të besimit judaik janë gjetur në të treja racat dhe nënndarjet.

Shembujt e mendimit të kushtëzuar në mendjen kolektive judaike, janë përsëritur  duke krijuar një realitet fizik të një shtypje, paragjykimi dhe racizmi, që lidh modelin  pritshmërinë - të programuar në psikikën e tyre kolektive. Ata e pritën atë, ata e krijuan atë. Kur populli judaik, si një i tërë, do të arratiset i çliruar nga kontrolli i mendjes prej hierarkisë së tij dhe të fillojë ti largojë këto ndjenja të frikës dhe hamendësimin e paragjykimit, ata do të ndalojnë tërheqjen e këtyre llojeve të përvojave ndaj vetes së tyre. Kur ata të refuzojnë hapur pikëpamjet e trashëguara të superioritetit racial, këto modele do të shpërndahen nga kapsula/atmosfera magnetike dhe kjo do të rreshtë së tërhequri racizmin tek ta. Gjithashtu, si ata që edukohen në versionet më ekstreme të Katolicizmit Roman, judejtë kanë nevojë ta duan vetveten dhe të lënë mënjanë fajin, që kontrollorët e tyre kërkojnë që ata ta mbajnë. Nga të gjithë njerëzit që unë takoj, ata që janë edukuar me besim në katoliçizmin roman dhe atë judaist janë midis më kokëfortëve, emocionalisht dhe mendërisht. Kjo nuk është një rastësi. Që të dyja besimet ju kanë kryer lavazh truri fëmijëve, me frikë dhe faj që nga mosha më e hershme. 

Judejtë janë thjesht të habitshëm kur i lejojnë vetvetes të jenë ata që janë në të vërtetë. Mua më pëlqen humori dhe shpirti i tyre. Ata kanë dhënë një kontribut të madh duke bërë të mira ndaj botës. Por shumë rrallë kam takuar ndonjë që ta dojë vetveten me të vërtetë ose të mos kujdeset për ngarkesën e një faji të trashëguar. Miqtë e mi, kjo është gjithçka për kontrollin. Është koha ta lëmë atë të shkojë. 
Populli judaik, (të cilët, ashtu si një pjesë tjetër e jona, po evoluojnë ndërgjegjen, që ndodh të përjetohet nga e gjithë jeta e judejve) asnjëherë nuk do të jetë i lirë derisa të dalin nga kontrolli emocional dhe mendor i kësaj klike të pakët, e cila i përdor ata në përgjithësi me mënyra të pamëshirshme me qëllim për të përparuar drejt ambicieve të tyre të sëmura dhe djallëzore, të lidhura me një klikë njëlloj të sëmurë të jo-judejve. 

Historitë zyrtare kanë qenë të ngatërruara në mënyrën më të jashtëzakonshme, saqë ne vazhdojmë ta shohim botën me thjeshtësinë fëminore të të mirit dhe të keqit, heronjve dhe batakçinjve. Ndodh shumë rrallë kështu. Pas luftës, Gjykatat e Nurembergut ujdisën gjykimet mbi gjermanët. Kur ju shihni përtej librave të historisë të painfektuar, do të shihni se këto gjyqe ishin një farsë, një ushtrim i llogaritur për hakmarrje dhe manipulim, shpesh duke dënuar ata pa influencë, për të mbuluar gjurmët e atyre që e kishin patur atë vërtet si amerikanët në bordet e kartelave të përbashkëta SHBA-nazistë dhe kompanive të tyre nëna. Këto ishin gjyqe spektakli ndaj atyre nazistëve që nuk ishin kategorizuar si mjaft të rëndësishëm ose me mjaft njohuri  politike dhe shkencore, për tu zhvendosur në Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Amerikën Jugore, ku ata do të vazhdonin punën e tyre për Elitën. Justifikimi ndaj urdhrave nÃ« vijim tÃ« njÃ« oficeri superior nuk lejoheshin nÃ« Nuremberg. 

Kjo do tÃ« thoshte se nÃ«se ata rebeloheshin ndaj njÃ« urdhri gjatÃ« luftÃ«s, ata ishin tÃ« qÃ«lluar dhe nÃ«se do tÂu bindeshin urdhrave, ata do tÃ« vareshin nÃ« Nuremberg. Modeli qÃ« duhej ndjekur pÃ«r mÃ«njanimin e justifikimit ndaj rregullave vijuese u bÃ« nga Zyra e LuftÃ«s nÃ« LondÃ«r, nÃ« prill tÃ« vitit 1944, ashtu siÃ§ u pÃ«rpilua edhe lista e kriminelÃ«ve nazistÃ« tÃ« luftÃ«s dhe u bÃ«nÃ« pÃ«rgatitjet pÃ«r ÂgjykimetÂ e pasluftÃ«s. NÃ« atÃ« kohÃ«, fjalÃ«t e paragrafit 443 tÃ« kapitullit XIV tÃ« librit Manuali britanik i ligjeve ushtarake u ndryshuan si arsyetim pÃ«r formulimin e njÃ« neni tÃ« shkruar nÃ« Libri i vitit britanik pÃ«r ligjin ndÃ«rkombÃ«tar pÃ«r vitin 1944, nga Dr. Hersch Launterpacht. Paragrafi i rishikuar 443 Ã«shtÃ« si mÃ« poshtÃ«: 

ÂNatyra qartÃ«sisht e paligjshme e urdhrit Â e ndaluar nÃ« se i  referohemi parimeve tÃ« njohurive tÃ« pÃ«rgjithshme tÃ« ligjit ndÃ«rkombÃ«tar, aq tepÃ«r tÃ« njÃ«jtÃ«suar me diktate tÃ« forta tÃ« njerÃ«zimit sa pÃ«r tÃ« qenÃ« tÃ« qarta pÃ«r Ã§do njeri me njÃ« logjikÃ« tÃ« zakonshme - e katandis si tÃ« pavend faktin e urdhrave eproreÂ.

Dr. Launterpacht ishte njÃ« ish austriak me njÃ« tÃ« kaluar interesante. Ai ishte asistent lektor midis dy luftrave nÃ« Shkolla Ekonomike e LondrÃ«s, e influencuar nga Tryeza e RrumbullakÃ«t. MÃ« pas, nÃ« vitin 1940, ai u bÃ« njÃ« profesor vizitor i Fondacionit Carnegie pÃ«r Paqe NdÃ«rkombÃ«tare tÃ« kontrolluar nga Elita, pÃ«r tÃ« cilÃ«n kemi treguar se ishte duke e nxitur luftÃ«n. Pasi fjalÃ«t e tij u pÃ«rdorÃ«n pÃ«r tÃ« shkatÃ«rruar justifikimin ndaj urdhrave eprore, Dr. Launterpacht u caktua nÃ« Ekzekutivin Britanik tÃ« Krimeve tÃ« LuftÃ«s dhe pÃ«r tÃ« kryer njÃ« rrymÃ« tÃ« botimeve tÃ« ligjit ndÃ«rkombÃ«tar dhe rangjeve, duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« edhe Komisionin e Ligjit NdÃ«rkombÃ«tar tÃ« Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara. Djali i tij, Elihu Launterpacht QC, ishte konsulent i Stafit tÃ« Rishikimit tÃ« PolitikÃ«s Qendrore tÃ« QeverisÃ« sÃ« MB (MbretÃ«risÃ« sÃ« Bashkuar) gjatÃ« periudhÃ«s sÃ« kryeministrit Eduard Heath (konservator) dhe Xhim Kallaganit (Laburist) dhe njÃ« bujtÃ«s nÃ« trupat e ligjit ndÃ«rkombÃ«tar.. Kreu i bashkimit politik tÃ« Heathit ishte lord Viktor RothsÃ§ajlldi.

Nurembergu ishte njÃ« fyerje ndaj drejtÃ«sisÃ« natyrale. Nuk kishte rÃ«ndÃ«si se Ã§farÃ« mbrojtÃ«sish ishte menduar se duhej tÃ« ishin. NÃ«se njerÃ«zit nuk e administrojnÃ« drejtÃ«sinÃ« me ndershmÃ«ri, ata nuk mund tÃ« pretendojnÃ« se janÃ« mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ« nÃ« krahasim me ata qÃ« u dÃ«nuan. Gjyqtari amerikan, Justice Uenersturm, president i njÃ«rÃ«s prej gjykatave, dha dorÃ«heqjen dhe u kthye nÃ« shtÃ«pi i pakÃ«naqur ndaj padrejtÃ«sisÃ« dhe manipulimit tÃ« gjithÃ§kaje. NjÃ« tjetÃ«r gjykatÃ«s amerikan, Eduard L. van Roden, ishte njÃ« prej tre anÃ«tarÃ«ve tÃ« Komisionit tÃ« ArmatÃ«s Simpson, i cili u caktua pÃ«r tÃ« hetuar mbi metodat e pÃ«rdorura nÃ« gjykatat e Dachaut nÃ« Nuremberg. Zbulimet e tij u raportuan nÃ« Ãashington Daily NeÃ«s dhe britanikja Sunday Pictorial, nÃ« janar tÃ« vitit 1949. Ai pÃ«rshkroi mÃ«nyrat, nÃ«pÃ«rmjet tÃ« cilave ishin siguruar Âpranimet e fajitÂ:

ÂPozicionimi si priftÃ«rinj pÃ«r tÃ« dÃ«gjuar rrÃ«fimet dhe pÃ«r tÃ« dhÃ«nÃ« faljen e kÃ«rkuar; torturimi me anÃ« tÃ« shkrepseve djegÃ«se, tÃ« futura nÃ«n thonjtÃ« e gishtÃ«rinjve tÃ« tÃ« burgosurve; thyerja e dhÃ«mbÃ«ve dhe nofullave; izolimi nÃ« vetmi dhe uria nga racionimi i varfÃ«r i ushqimit;... Shfaqjet tÃ« cilat ishin pranuar si dÃ«shmi, u siguruan nga burra, tÃ« cilÃ«t fillimisht u mbajtÃ«n nÃ« izolim tÃ« thellÃ« pÃ«r tre, katÃ«r, pesÃ« muajÂHetuesit do tÃ« vendosnin kapuÃ§Ã« tÃ« mbuluar  nÃ« kokÃ«n e tÃ« akuzuarve dhe mÃ« pas i qÃ«llonin me grushte nÃ« fytyrÃ« dhe me doreza tÃ« forta tunxhi apo duke i goditur ata me tuba gomeÂMe pÃ«rjashtim tÃ« dy gjermanÃ«ve, tÃ« gjithÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«t, nÃ« 139 rastet qÃ« hetuam, u patÃ«n goditur nÃ« testikuj. Kjo ishte njÃ« procedurÃ« e pÃ«rgjithshme standarde me hetuesit tanÃ« amerikanÃ«Â Burra tÃ« fortÃ« u thyen tÃ« rrÃ«nuar dhe kÃ«sisoj ishin tÃ« gatshÃ«m pÃ«r tÃ« murmuritur Ã§do kÃ«rkese tÃ« pohuar nga persekutorÃ«t e tyre.Â

KÃ«ta ishin njerÃ«zit, tÃ« cilÃ«t ishin ulur pÃ«r tÃ« gjykuar tÃ« tjerÃ«t pÃ«r krimet e tyre tÃ« luftÃ«s. NdonjÃ«herÃ« qÃ«llon qÃ« mashtrimi tÃ« shikohet nga njÃ« pamje me dy anÃ« si i ÂmirÃ«Â dhe Âi keqÂ, pa hijet e grisÃ« nÃ« mes tyre, njÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« qÃ« ju bÃ«n njÃ« robot. Jeta nuk Ã«shtÃ« si filmat e Xhon Uejnit. Shkurtimisht, pas LuftÃ«s sÃ« Falklands nÃ« vitin 1982, njÃ« ushtar qÃ« kishte shÃ«rbyer aty mÃ« tregoi se si kishte mbetur vuv nga qÃ« pa shokÃ«t e tij,- ushtarÃ« britanikÃ«, - duke i shpuar pÃ«r vdekje me bajonetÃ« tÃ« burgosurit argjentinas tÃ« luftÃ«s, tÃ« cilÃ«t i patÃ«n ulur armÃ«t dhe ishin dorÃ«zuar. Ai pÃ«rshkroi se si ÂheronjtÃ«Â e tjerÃ« britanikÃ« ju prisnin gishtÃ«rinjtÃ« e argjentinasve tÃ« vdekur pÃ«r tu vjedhur atyre unazat. Ai u trondit kaq shumÃ«, saqÃ« i braktisi forcat ushtarake i neveritur. Vite mÃ« vonÃ« dolÃ«n fakte tÃ« tjera nÃ« dritÃ« pÃ«r kÃ«to ngjarje, tÃ« cilat na Ã§uan drejt njÃ« hetimi policor, por zbulimet e tyre u injoruan dhe qeveria britanike refuzoi tÃ« paraqesÃ« akuzat kundÃ«r tÃ« pÃ«rfshirÃ«ve nÃ« kÃ«to ngjarje. Gazeta tha se do tÃ« kishte qenÃ« mizori sikur tÂi ngarkoje ÂdjemtÃ« tanÃ«Â me kÃ«to akuza, kur ata ishin ÂvetÃ«m duke luftuar pÃ«r vendin e tyreÂ. Koha na bÃ«ri tÃ« kuptojmÃ« se disa prej Âdjemve tanÃ«Â vepruan tmerrÃ«sisht njÃ«lloj, si ata nÃ« Gjermani dhe nÃ« Irak. Ju kujtoj se ne pandehim tÃ« pranojmÃ« se do tÃ« shpÃ«rthejÃ« marrÃ«zia, sipas sÃ« cilÃ«s Britania, Amerika dhe PerÃ«ndimi nÃ« pÃ«rgjithÃ«si janÃ« mbi kuajt e bardhÃ« tÃ« betejÃ«s, Âduke luftuar pÃ«r lirinÃ«Â, pÃ«r hir tÃ« tingullit qÃ« vjen prej korit tÃ« engjÃ«jve.

Ndoshta asnjÃ« gjÃ« nuk e shkatÃ«rron kÃ«tÃ« ide tÃ« thjeshtÃ« tÃ« ÂlirisÃ«Â sÃ« botÃ«s kundÃ«r tiranisÃ«, mÃ« shumÃ« se eksperimentet gjenetike tÃ« Hitlerit nÃ« kÃ«rkim tÃ« RacÃ«s Padrone. Po tÃ« pyesÃ«sh shumÃ« njerÃ«z pÃ«r mentalitetin e racÃ«s sÃ« zgjedhur ata do tÃ« tÃ« tregojnÃ« Adolf Hitlerin dhe nazistÃ«t. Por pÃ«rsÃ«ri nuk Ã«shtÃ« kaq e thjeshtÃ«. Plani pÃ«r njÃ« racÃ« padrone dhe eliminimin e racave mÃ« tÃ« ÂultaÂ nuk fillon dhe mbaron me GjermaninÃ« naziste. Ajo ka nisur kohÃ« mÃ« pÃ«rpara dhe vazhdon tÃ« ekzistojÃ« edhe nÃ« ditÃ«t e sotme. GjithÃ§ka qÃ« ndodhi nÃ«n Hitlerin, pasi ai pati njÃ« lloj tÃ« tillÃ« kontrolli tÃ« vendit dhe mbi mendjen gjermane, sa qÃ« ai do tÃ« mund ta nxiste atÃ« haptazi. Ky mentalitet i racÃ«s superiore Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« tjetÃ«r pjesÃ« e planit tÃ« ElitÃ«s pÃ«r Rendin e Ri BotÃ«ror. Kur ju mendoni se GardianÃ«t e Burgut janÃ« seriozisht tÃ« pÃ«rfshirÃ« nÃ« inxhinieringun gjenetik tÃ« llojit mÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rparuar, kjo Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« Ã§udi e madhe qÃ« lakenjtÃ« e tyre mbi TokÃ« do ta reflektojnÃ« atÃ« nÃ« vetÃ« pozicionimin e mendjes sÃ« tyre. NazistÃ«t ishin duke vepruar dhe duke thÃ«nÃ« publikisht, atÃ« qÃ« kishte thÃ«nÃ« dhe zbuluar shumÃ« mÃ« pÃ«rpara se tÃ« dÃ«gjohej fjala nazist, Elita nÃ« Britani dhe AmerikÃ«.

Eugjenik Ã«shtÃ«, sipas pÃ«rcaktimit nÃ« Fjalorin Konciz tÃ« Oksfordit, ÂÂprodhimi i njÃ« pasardhÃ«si tÃ« shkÃ«lqyer prej pÃ«rmirÃ«simit tÃ« cilÃ«sive tÃ« trashÃ«guaraÂ. Termi eugjenik u sajua nga anglezi Francis Galton, nÃ« vitet e mÃ«vonshme tÃ« shekullit XIX. Ai i bÃ«ri thirrje shoqÃ«risÃ« qÃ« tÃ« ndÃ«rhynte pÃ«r tÃ« mirÃ«mbajtur pastÃ«rtinÃ« racore. Galtoni dÃ«shironte shterpÃ«zimin e detyruar tÃ« tÃ« ÂgjymtÃ«veÂ. NjÃ« tjetÃ«r ÂpionierÂ i kÃ«saj mÃ«nyre tÃ« menduari ishte Thomas Robert Malthus, lindur nÃ« vitin 1766. Prej tij ishte marrÃ« teoria e ÂmbijetesÃ«s sÃ« mÃ« tÃ« shÃ«ndetshmitÂ, qÃ« mÃ« pas kaloi pÃ«rmes Herbert Spencer te Ãarls Darvini. Malthusi ishte i fiksuar pas pÃ«rzgjedhjes sÃ« popullsisÃ« dhe propozoi njÃ« sÃ«rÃ« masash kundÃ«r ÂracÃ«s sÃ« ulÃ«tÂ (tÃ« vobektit), pÃ«r ta mbajtur popullatÃ«n tÃ« ulÃ«t dhe ai e trajtonte atÃ« kÃ«shtu pÃ«r tÃ« ndaluar rrymÃ«n gjenetike njerÃ«zore qÃ« tÃ« mbizotÃ«rohej prej linjave tÃ« tilla raciale ÂinferioreÂ. NÃ« punÃ«n e tij mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ« tÃ« njohur, Ese, ai sugjeronte se rrugÃ«t duhet tÃ« bÃ«hen mÃ« tÃ« ngushta dhe shumica e njerÃ«zve tÃ« ishin tÃ« mbipopulluar nÃ«pÃ«r shtÃ«pitÃ« e tyre, pÃ«r tÃ« inkurajuar kthimin e murtajÃ«s. Fshatrat duhet tÃ« ndÃ«rtohen pranÃ« pellgjeve tÃ« ndenjtura dhe, mbi tÃ« gjitha, mjetet e shÃ«rimit pÃ«r tÃ« parandaluar dhe kuruar sÃ«mundjet, duhet tÃ« ndÃ«shkohen fuqimisht. Malthusi vazhdonte:

ÂNe jemi formalisht tÃ« kufizuar nga drejtÃ«sia dhe nderi pÃ«r tÃ« refuzuar tÃ« drejtÃ«n e tÃ« varfrit pÃ«r mbÃ«shtetje. NÃ« fund tÃ« kÃ«saj, unÃ« do tÃ« propozoja njÃ« rregullim tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« prej deklarimit se asnjÃ« fÃ«mijÃ« i lindurÂ nuk do ti jepej ndonjÃ«herÃ« asistenca e qarkut Â Foshnja [e paligjshme] Ã«shtÃ« krahasimisht i dukshÃ«m pÃ«r vlerat e tij tÃ« vogla pÃ«r shoqÃ«rinÃ«, saqÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«t menjÃ«herÃ« do tÃ« plotÃ«sojnÃ« vendin e tijÂ TÃ« gjithÃ« fÃ«mijÃ«t, pÃ«rtej atij niveli  tÃ« kÃ«rkuar [ dÃ«shiruar] nga mbajtja e popullatÃ«s lart, duhet detyrimisht tÃ« vdesin, po tÃ« mos lirohen dhomat  pÃ«r ta nga vdekjet e personave tÃ« rritur.Â 

Nga kjo llogjikÃ« u krijua ideja e lindjes sÃ« ÂmbijetesÃ«s tÃ« mÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rshtatshmitÂ, dhe kjo ka sunduar ÂshkencÃ«nÂ qyshkur! Shtojini kÃ«saj besimin se intelekti i njÃ« personi Ã«shtÃ« gjenetikisht i pÃ«rcaktuar nga intelekti i prindÃ«rve dhe ju do tÃ« keni lÃ«vizjen eugjenike, e cila del nÃ« sipÃ«rfaqe nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« kaq negative, nÃ«n sundimin e Adolf Hitlerit. Edhe pse njohuria e brendshme Ã«shtÃ« e ditur nÃ« majÃ« tÃ« ElitÃ«s, disa shtresa tÃ« tjera nÃ« pjesÃ«n e poshtme tÃ« piramidÃ«s janÃ« nxitur pÃ«r tÃ« besuar disa gjÃ«ra tÃ« pabesueshme. Superioriteti gjenetik i inteligjencÃ«s nÃ«pÃ«rmjet kryqÃ«zimit Ã«shtÃ« njÃ«ra prej tyre. Kjo, mendoj unÃ«, i drejtohet unit. Vini re, gjithashtu, se si propozimet e Malthusit pÃ«r nxitjen e sÃ«mundjes dhe shtrÃ«ngimit nÃ« kushtet e varfÃ«risÃ« ku do tÃ« jetÃ« e vÃ«shtirÃ« mbijetesa e tyre, janÃ« ende nÃ« ballÃ« tÃ« politikÃ«s sÃ« ElitÃ«s nÃ« BotÃ«n e TretÃ« dhe nÃ« vendet e industrializuara gjithashtu.

 	Emra qÃ« tashmÃ« janÃ« tÃ« njohur pÃ«r ne nga ky libÃ«r, si Harrimani dhe Rokfeleri, u morrÃ«n seriozisht me eugjenizÃ«m. Mamaja e Averell Harrimanit themeloi dhe solli nÃ« jetÃ« lÃ«vizjen e shkencÃ«s sÃ« racÃ«s nÃ« AmerikÃ« nÃ« vitin 1910 dhe ndÃ«rtoi ZyrÃ«n e tÃ« DhÃ«nave Eugjenike si njÃ« degÃ« e Laboratorit KombÃ«tar Galton nÃ« LondÃ«r. HarrimanÃ«t ishin tÃ« pÃ«rgjegjshÃ«m pÃ«r pasurinÃ« e familjes Bush dhe ata ishin afÃ«r njÃ« familjeje tjetÃ«r mbÃ«shtetÃ«se tÃ« BushÃ«ve, Xhorxh Herbert Uolker (njÃ« i afÃ«rt prej martesÃ«s sÃ« Preskot Bushit dhe gjyshit tÃ« Xhorxh Bushit, i cili do tÃ« bÃ«hej mÃ« vonÃ« president i Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara). Nga fundi i shekullit tÃ« XVIII, disa njerÃ«z dhe fÃ«mijÃ« tÃ« sÃ«murÃ« mendorÃ« u sterilizuan nga zyrat e shÃ«ndetit tÃ« Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara, si rezultat i politikÃ«s eugjenike. Shteti i IndianÃ«s e bÃ«ri sterilizimin e sÃ«mundjeve mendore, pashmangshmÃ«risht tÃ« detyrueshme dhe 475 burra u sterilizuan nÃ« QendrÃ«n e Riedukimit tÃ« Shtetit tÃ« IndianÃ«s. 

Pas mbylljes sÃ« shekullit, HarrimanÃ«t dhe RokfelerÃ«t shpenzuan mÃ« shumÃ« se 11 milionÃ« dollarÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« themeluar njÃ« laborator kÃ«rkimesh eugjenike nÃ« Cold Springs Harbor nÃ« Long Island, Nju Jork, pranÃ« pronave tÃ« vÃ«llezÃ«rve Dulles. Studimet eugjenike u pÃ«rkrahÃ«n nga universitetet qÃ« kontrollonte Elita, siÃ§ ishin, Harvard, Kolumbia dhe Kornell. NÃ« Gjermani u ndoq e njÃ«jta linjÃ« nga Ernest Haeckel, mistiku dhe nxitÃ«si i racÃ«s sÃ« zgjedhur Ariane, idetÃ« e tÃ« cilit do tÃ« ndikonin Hitlerin. Haeckel tha se ishte detyra e shtetit qÃ« tÃ« shtrÃ«ngonte mbarÃ«shtimin dhe ai bashkÃ« me pÃ«rkrahÃ«sit e tij formuan Lidhjen Moniste pÃ«r tÃ« pÃ«rhapur besimet e tyre tÃ« sÃ«mura nÃ« Gjermani. Kongresi i parÃ« NdÃ«rkombÃ«tar Eugjenik u mbajt nÃ« LondÃ«r nÃ« vitin 1912. NdÃ«rmjet drejtuesve tÃ« tij ishin edhe Uinston ÃurÃ§ill e AleksandÃ«r Graham Bell, shpikÃ«si i telefonit. QÃ« nga viti 1917, pesÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ« shtete nga Shtetet e Bashkuara patÃ«n ligje eugjenike dhe nga tÃ« gjitha kÃ«to, pak syresh e bÃ«nÃ« tÃ« ligjshÃ«m sterilizimin e detyrueshÃ«m tÃ« epilepsisÃ«, tÃ« sÃ«mundjeve mendore, tÃ« tÃ« vonuarve dhe kriminelÃ«ve tÃ« rregullt.

NÃ« vitin 1932, njÃ« vit pÃ«rpara se Hitleri dhe Ruzvelti tÃ« vinin nÃ« pushtet, HarrimanÃ«t ndihmuan nÃ« organizimin e Kongresit tÃ« III-tÃ« NdÃ«rkombÃ«tar tÃ« EugjenikÃ«ve nÃ« Muzeumin Amerikan tÃ« HistorisÃ« Natyrale nÃ« Nju Jork. Motra e Averell Harrimanit, Meri, ishte drejtoreshÃ« e sipÃ«rmarjes sÃ« kÃ«saj ngjarjeje. KÃ«to familje tÃ« pasura amerikane, ashtu si pjesa tjetÃ«r e tyre nÃ« Britani, ndjenin nÃ« vetvehte se ishin njÃ« racÃ« superiore dhe ato uronin tÃ« mbronin pastÃ«rtinÃ« e racÃ«s sÃ« tyre. Kjo Â me vetÃ« ndjekjen e fuqisÃ«, pasurisÃ« dhe influencÃ«s Â Ã«shtÃ« arsyeja se pÃ«rse kaq shumÃ« shkartisje martesash kanÃ« ndodhur midis kÃ«tyre familjeve. Amerika mund tÃ« mos ketÃ« njÃ« familje mbretÃ«rore zyrtare apo aristokraci nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«n si kjo egziston nÃ« Britani, por ata e kanÃ« njÃ« tÃ« tillÃ« jo zyrtarisht dhe Ã«shtÃ« bÃ«rÃ« Ã§do pÃ«rpjekje pÃ«r tÃ« gjurmuar prapa njÃ« linjÃ«, shpesh tÃ« gÃ«njeshtÃ«rt, tek Uilliam Oranzhi (Ãilliam Orange) dhe tek Familja MbretÃ«rore Britanike ose nÃ« drejtim tÃ« tÃ« njÃ«jtit krah tÃ« aristokracisÃ« Britanike.

QÃ«llimi i lÃ«vizjes eugjenike ishte dhe Ã«shtÃ« qÃ« tÃ« krijojÃ« njÃ« RacÃ« Superiore nga sterilizimi dhe kontrolli i lindjeve me dhunÃ« tÃ« atyre racave tÃ« konsideruara ÂinferioreÂ. Kongresi NdÃ«rkombÃ«tar i EugjenikÃ«s nÃ« Nju Jork nÃ« vitin 1932 e trajtoi ÂprobleminÂ (ashtu siÃ§ e panÃ« ata atÃ«) e afro-amerikanÃ«ve dhe tÃ« pjesÃ«s tjetÃ«r egzsistuese tÃ« ÂinferiorÃ«veÂ  dhe i rriti numrat e tyre. U vendos se rruga e trajtimit tÃ« kÃ«tij ÂrrezikuÂ pÃ«r shtresat e larta (vetÃ« atyre) ishte nÃ«pÃ«rmjet sterilizimit dhe Âprerjes sÃ« asortimentit tÃ« keqÂ. Kongresi iu pÃ«rkushtua shumÃ« detyrÃ«s sÃ« nisur nga mamaja e Averrell Harrimanit dhe Averell bÃ«ri mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«n e mundshme pÃ«r tÃ« mbÃ«shtetur diskutimet. Ai personalisht caktoi LinjÃ«n e Anijeve Hamburg-AmerikÃ« (tÃ« kontrolluar nga vetÃ« ai, Xhorxh Uolker dhe Preskot Bush) pÃ«r tÃ« transportuar nazistÃ«t nga Gjermania nÃ« Nju Jork, kÃ«shtu qÃ« ata mundÃ«n tÃ« merrnin pjesÃ« nÃ« Kongres. MÃ« i njohuri prej tyre ishte Dr. Erns Rudin, njÃ« psikiatÃ«r nÃ« Institutin e Kaiser Vilhelmit pÃ«r Gjenealogji dhe Demografi nÃ« Berlin. Ai zuri njÃ« kat tÃ« tÃ«rÃ« aty pÃ«r ÂhulumtimetÂ e tij eugjenike dhe e gjitha kjo u bÃ« e mundur nga fondet e siguruara ngaÂ RokfelerÃ«t.

Dr. Rudin u zgjodh nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« unanime president i FederatÃ«s NdÃ«rkombÃ«tare tÃ« ShoqÃ«rive Eugjenike nÃ« Kongresin e Nju Jorkut dhe kjo ishte, nÃ« veÃ§anti, mirÃ«njohje e punÃ«s sÃ« tij si themeluesi i ShoqÃ«risÃ« Gjermane pÃ«r HigjienÃ«n Racore. LÃ«vizja eugjenike qÃ« bÃ«nte thirrje pÃ«r sterilitetin e pacientÃ«ve tÃ« sÃ«murÃ« mendorÃ« (shoqÃ«ritÃ« e higjienÃ«s mendore); ekzekutimin e kriminelÃ«ve, tÃ« Ã§mendurit dhe tÃ« sÃ«murÃ«t nÃ« fazÃ« tÃ« fundit (shoqÃ«ritÃ« euthanazi); pastrimin e racÃ«s me anÃ« tÃ« sterilizimit dhe parandalimin e lindjeve tÃ« atyre tÃ« konsideruara inferiorÃ« nga raca (shoqÃ«ritÃ« e kontrollit tÃ« popullsisÃ«). E gjitha kjo ishte ngritur dhe ishte duke vazhduar shumÃ« mÃ« pÃ«rpara se ndokush tÃ« kishte dÃ«gjuar pÃ«r Adolf Hitlerin dhe nazistÃ«t. Gjermania e Hitlerit ishte vegÃ«l e njÃ« pjese tÃ« lÃ«vizjes; ajo nuk ishte e gjithÃ« lÃ«vizja. 

ShumÃ« shpejt, pasi Hitleri kishte shfuqizuar zgjedhjet duke u bÃ«rÃ« diktatori i GjermanisÃ« nÃ« vitin 1933, Dr. Rudin i cili ishte ngritur nÃ«n financimet e Rokfelerit, u autorizua tÃ« shkruante Ligjin pÃ«r parandalimin e sÃ«mundjeve tÃ« trashÃ«guara nÃ« brezat e ardhshÃ«m, qÃ« pÃ«rfshinte sterilizimin e detyruar tÃ« Ã§dokujt tÃ« konsideruar inferior gjenetikisht. NjÃ« e katÃ«rta e miliona njerÃ«zve, tÃ« cilÃ«t ishin tÃ« sÃ«murÃ« mendorÃ«, tÃ« verbÃ«r, tÃ« shurdhÃ«r ose tÃ« alkoolizuar u sterilizuan mbi njÃ« rregull dhe rend special eugjenik. Rudin e mbikÃ«qyri kÃ«tÃ« politikÃ« dhe trajnoi disa psikiatÃ«r dhe mjekÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« rregulluar dhe kryer sterilizimin. Po ku e gjeti frymÃ«zimin nazisti Rudin pÃ«r formulimin e ligjeve tÃ« veta tÃ« racÃ«s? Nga Modeli i Ligjit Sterilizues Eugjenik i vitit 1922, i paraqitur nga H.H. Laughlin, ÂekspertiÂ eugjenik i DhomÃ«s sÃ« PÃ«rfaqÃ«suesve tÃ« Komisionit tÃ« Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara mbi emigrimin dhe nacionalizimin qÃ« u pranua nga disa shtete. Eugjenizmi nuk ishte i vetÃ«m pÃ«r GjermaninÃ« naziste. NÃ« vitin 1942, ÂpsikiatriÂ amerikan, Foster Kenedi, bÃ«ri thirrje pÃ«r vrasjen e njÃ« fÃ«mije tÃ« vonuar dhe mes viteve 1941-1943 mÃ« shumÃ« se 42 000 njerÃ«z nÃ« AmerikÃ« u sterilizuan.

Dhe mentaliteti i racÃ«s superiore nuk mori fund as nÃ« vitin 1945, me shfronÃ«simin e GjermanisÃ« sÃ« Hitlerit. Dukej qartÃ« se diskutimi mbi racat e zgjedhura, pastÃ«rtinÃ« raciale dhe sterilitetin pÃ«r tÃ« pÃ«rmirÃ«suar gjindjen, ishte PR e keqe, nÃ« njÃ« kohÃ« kur disa prej pÃ«rrallave tÃ« projekteve naziste filluan tÃ« bÃ«heshin tÃ« njohura. Por gjithÃ§ka qÃ« ndodhi ishte se emrat pÃ«r politikat e racÃ«s sÃ« zgjedhur ishin ndryshuar pÃ«r tÃ« fshehur kuptimin e vÃ«rtetÃ«. Ne filluam tÃ« dÃ«gjojmÃ« rreth eutanazisÃ« (vdekje pa dhimbje) e kontrollin e popullsisÃ« nÃ« vend tÃ« eugjenikÃ«s dhe pastrimit tÃ« racÃ«s, por nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« kjo Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« gjithÃ§ka, e njÃ«jta gjÃ«. Ajo Ã§ka HarrimanÃ«t, RokfelerÃ«t dhe njerÃ«z si Preskot Bush po financonin e mbÃ«shtetnin pÃ«rpara dhe gjatÃ« luftÃ«s, pasardhÃ«sit e tyre vazhduan ta pÃ«rkrahnin nÃ«n maskimin e  njÃ« gjuhe ÂtÃ« pranueshmeÂ. PÃ«r njÃ« moment, njÃ« nga njerÃ«zit qÃ« punoi me HarrimanÃ«t dhe Preskot Bushin nÃ« financimin e tÃ« hollave tÃ« tyre ndaj Hitlerit ishte Uilliam H. DrejpÃ«ri (Ã.H.Draperi) djali, njeriu qÃ« ndihmoi nÃ« financimin e karteleve naziste dhe qÃ« pas luftÃ«s u caktua nga Ruzvelti qÃ« tÃ« vendoste se Ã§farÃ« do tÃ« bÃ«hej me to. 

Drejperi, njÃ« mik i ngushtÃ« i Averell Harrimanit, ishte njÃ« ndÃ«r themeluesit kryesorÃ« tÃ« Kongresit tÃ« EugjenistÃ«ve NdÃ«rkombÃ«tarÃ« pÃ«rpara luftÃ«s dhe ishte njÃ« nga pÃ«rgjegjÃ«sit kryesorÃ« qÃ« vendosi Dr. Ernst Rudin si kreun e lÃ«vizjes eugjenike botÃ«rore. NÃ« vitin 1958, Drejperi u caktua pÃ«r tÃ« drejtuar komitetin, i cili kÃ«shillonte presidentin D.Eizenhauer (CFR) mbi pÃ«rdorimin e ndihmÃ«s ushtarake ndaj vendeve tÃ« tjera. Ky takim u bÃ« i mundur nga Preskot Bushi, i cili nÃ« atÃ« kohÃ« ishte senator i Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara pÃ«r Konektikatin. Bushi ishte njÃ« partner i rregullt golfi i presidentit dhe i KÃ«shilltarit tÃ« SigurisÃ« KombÃ«tare, Gordon Gray (njÃ« mik i ngushtÃ« dhe pÃ«rkrahÃ«s i eugjenizmit). NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« kohÃ«, Xhon Foster Dulles (ish avokat i Bushit gjatÃ« financimit tÃ« Hitlerit) ishte Sekretar i Shtetit, dhe vÃ«llai i tij, Allen Dulles (mÃ« parÃ« me Schroderin, bankier personal i Hitlerit) ishte kreu i CIA-s. Vendosja me lehtÃ«si e eugjenikÃ«ve, entuziastÃ« si DrejpÃ«ri,  afroi shumÃ« njerÃ«z tÃ« ngjashÃ«m nÃ« mendime rrotull tij. Kjo e lejoi atÃ« tÃ« ndryshonte gjithÃ« besimin e komitetit tÃ« tij nga ajo pÃ«r kÃ«shillimin mbi ndihmÃ«n ushtarake, nÃ« drejtim tÃ« fushatÃ«s mbi kÃ«rcÃ«nimin e ÂshpÃ«rthimit tÃ« popullsisÃ«Â. Komiteti i tij formuloi plane pÃ«r tÃ« shpopulluar vendet e varfra: p.sh., njerÃ«zit qÃ« nuk kanÃ« lÃ«kura tÃ« bardha. Rritja nÃ« numur e kÃ«tyre njerÃ«zve, shprehej DrejpÃ«ri, ishte njÃ« kÃ«rcÃ«nim pÃ«r sigurinÃ« kombÃ«tare tÃ« Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara. 

Eizenhaueri nuk pranoi tÃ« shqyrtonte propozimet e DrejpÃ«rit, por me mbÃ«shtetjen e miqve tÃ« tij fanatikÃ« tÃ« pastÃ«rtisÃ« racore, ai vazhdoi tÃ« mbÃ«shteste Komitetin e Krizave tÃ« PopullatÃ«s/ÂFondi DrejpÃ«rÂ, i cili - sÃ« bashku me familjen Rokfeler dhe DuPont - vazhdoi tÃ« nxiste eugjenikÃ«t nÃ«n maskÃ«n e kontrollit tÃ« popullsisÃ«. DrejpÃ«ri ishte kÃ«shilltari i presidentit Lindon Xhonson mbi kÃ«tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje dhe kjo administratÃ« filloi tÃ« pÃ«rdorÃ« programe tÃ« ndihmÃ«s sÃ« jashtme pÃ«r tÃ« financuar kontrollin e lindjes sÃ« fÃ«mijÃ«ve nÃ« vendet jo tÃ« bardha.

NjÃ« tjetÃ«r person nÃ« njÃ« mendie me DrejpÃ«rin nÃ« politikÃ«n amerikane do tÃ« bÃ«hej djali i Preskotit, Xhorxh Bushi, njÃ« mbÃ«shtetÃ«s vokal i politikave tÃ« pÃ«rgjithshme tÃ« DrejpÃ«rit. Bushi orkestroi dÃ«gjimet nÃ« fillim tÃ« vitit 1969, nÃ« njÃ« fazÃ« tÃ« rreziqeve tÃ« krijuara nga lindja e shumÃ« fÃ«mijÃ«ve zezakÃ«. Djali i DrejpÃ«rit dhe trashÃ«gimtari, Uilliam H. Draper III, ishte drejtuesi zyrtar pÃ«r financÃ«n dhe kapoja i krijimit tÃ« fondeve pÃ«r fushatÃ«n pÃ«r president pÃ«r Xhorxh Bushin nÃ« vitin 1980. MÃ« vonÃ« nÃ« po atÃ« dekadÃ«, Bushi bindi Ronald Reganin qÃ« tÃ« caktonte tÃ« riun DrejpÃ«r si administrator i Programit tÃ« Zhvillimit nÃ« Kombet e Bashkuara, njÃ« organizatÃ« e lidhur me BankÃ«n BotÃ«rore dhe e ngarkuar me detyrÃ«n e mbikÃ«qyrjes dhe kontrollit tÃ« popullsisÃ«.

Politikat eugjenike dhe racÃ«s superiore ishin trashÃ«guar pÃ«rmes gjeneratave tÃ« kÃ«tyre familjeve sunduese tÃ« ElitÃ«s. GjatÃ« mandatit tÃ« Xhorxh Bushit nÃ« ShtÃ«pinÃ« e BardhÃ«, buxheti mbÃ«shtetÃ«s pÃ«r instrumentin e kontrollit tÃ« popullsisÃ«, u ngrit lart. Avokati i tij ligjor qÃ« nga viti 1980 ishte Boyden Gray, i cili do tÃ« bÃ«hej kÃ«shilltari ligjor pÃ«rgjegjÃ«s pÃ«r presidentin gjatÃ« administrimit tÃ« Bushit. Gray do tÃ« tregonte aftÃ«si pÃ«r ti dhÃ«nÃ« atij kÃ«shilla tÃ« shumta mbi kontrollin e popullsisÃ«. Pas luftÃ«s, kur Boyden ishte njÃ« djalosh, babai i tij, Gordon Gray (mik i ngushtÃ« i Preskot Bushit), hodhi projektin, i cili siguronte bazat e sotshme tÃ« programit tÃ« sterilizimit global. NÃ« vitin 1946, lÃ«vizja eugjenike po pÃ«rpiqej tÃ« rindÃ«rtonte vetveten nÃ« pÃ«rgjumjen e paksa publicitetit tÃ« pafat tÃ« ngritur nga njÃ« prej avokatÃ«ve tÃ« saj kryesorÃ«, Adolf Hitlerit. GjatÃ« luftÃ«s, Lidhja pÃ«r Sterilizim e AmerikÃ«s, e ndryshoi emrin e saj nÃ« Birthright Inc., dhe tashmÃ« po shihte pÃ«r mÃ«nyrat pÃ«r tÂu kthyer mbrapa tek kjo punÃ«. PÃ«rpjekjet e saj pÃ«r tÃ« ridalÃ« nÃ« skenÃ« pÃ«rfunduan nÃ« IoÃ«a kur njÃ« djalÃ« i ri vdiq gjatÃ« operacionit tÃ« sterilizimit dhe publiciteti i keq i saj solli fundin e planit. NÃ« vend tÃ« kÃ«saj, ata lÃ«vizÃ«n nÃ« territorin e familjes Gray nÃ« KarolinÃ«n Veriore (North Carolina). Gordon Gray kishte themeluar shkollÃ«n mjekÃ«sore (Memoriale) BoÃ«man Gray nÃ« Uinston-Salem. 

Ajo u quajt kÃ«shtu prej gjyshit tÃ« Bojdenit, i cili kishte qÃ«nÃ« pronar i KompanisÃ« sÃ« Duhanit tÃ« R. J. Reinolds. Shkolla do tÃ« bÃ«hej njÃ« qendÃ«r pÃ«r eugjenistÃ«t. Ajo pÃ«rpilonte tÃ« dhÃ«na tÃ« shumta tÃ« familjeve duke u kujdesur pÃ«r ÂsÃ«mundje tÃ« trashÃ«guaraÂ dhe filloi njÃ« projekt i ciliÂ mori kÃ«taÂ fÃ«mijÃ« tÃ« rinj duke i sterilizuar me forcÃ«, pasi ata nuk ishin konsideruar tÃ« ishin nÃ« lartÃ«sinÃ« e duhur. Jo, jo, nuk jam duke folur pÃ«r GjermaninÃ« naziste gjatÃ« luftÃ«s; por jam duke ju folur pÃ«r Shtetet e Bashkuara tÃ« AmerikÃ«s nÃ« vitet 1946-1947! Tezja e madhe e Bojden Gray, AliÃ§e Shelton Grey, themeloi Lidhjen e PÃ«rmirÃ«simit Human (dega e KarolinÃ«s Veriore e lÃ«vizjes sterilizuese kombÃ«tare tÃ« eugjenistÃ«ve), dhe ajo ishte mbikÃ«qyrÃ«sja zyrtare e eksperimentit tÃ« racÃ«s superiore qÃ« pati filluar tek  Âshkolla mjekÃ«soreÂ e Gray-sÃ«ve. TÃ« pÃ«rfshirÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje ishin: Dr. Claude Nash Herndon drejtori asistent i ÂgjenetistÃ«ve mjekÃ«sorÃ«Â tÃ« shkollÃ«s dhe Dr Clarence Gamble  (trashÃ«gimtari i pÃ«randorisÃ« sÃ« sapunit  Proctor&Gamble), i cili ishte shefi i Âoperacioneve nÃ« rrafsh kombÃ«tarÂ. FÃ«mijÃ«t e grumbulluar nÃ« shkollÃ«n e distriktit Uinston-Salem, u jepeshin Âteste inteligjenceÂ dhe ata qÃ« ishin poshtÃ« notÃ«s sÃ« konsideruar si e pranueshme, u sterilizuan. Rekomandimet e tyre i kaloheshin Bordit tÃ« EugjenistÃ«ve tÃ« Shtetit, qÃ« kishte autoritetin tÃ« urdhÃ«ronte sterilizimin nÃ«n ligjin e KarolinÃ«s Veriore. Dr. Klaude Nash Herndon foli pÃ«r punÃ«n e tij nÃ« njÃ« intervistÃ« nÃ« vitin 1990, e cila u raportua nÃ« librin ÂXhorxh Bush, Biografi e PaautorizuarÂ (Unauthorised Biography).

 ÂÂTesteve IQ iu nÃ«nÃ«shtruan tÃ« gjithÃ« fÃ«mijÃ«t e sistemit shkollor tÃ« Uinston-Salemit. VetÃ«m ata qÃ« morÃ«n pak pikÃ« [ishin shÃ«njestÃ«r pÃ«r tÂu sterilizuar] dhe qÃ«ndronin nÃ« fund tÃ« rezervuarit, si psh., poshtÃ« 70-s. A i kryem ne sterilizimet e fÃ«mijÃ«ve tÃ« rinj? Po! Ky ishte njÃ« zhvillim relativisht i vogÃ«lÂ Kjo gjÃ« nuk [u bÃ«] nÃ« pÃ«rgjithÃ«si tek ndonjÃ« fÃ«mijÃ« qÃ« ishte tetÃ« ose dhjetÃ« vjeÃ§. PÃ«r djemtÃ«, thjesht bÃ«hej njÃ« Ã§arje, dhe mÃ« pas lidhej tubiÂ Ne mÃ« shpesh pÃ«rmbushÃ«m operacionin me vajzat se sa me djemtÃ«. Sigurisht, duhej Ã§arÃ« barku, por pÃ«rsÃ«ri, kjo gjÃ« ndodhte relativisht pak.Â (f. 59).

AtÃ«herÃ« kÃ«shtu Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« rregull. ÃfarÃ« bÃ«nte media teksa ndodhnin tÃ« gjitha kÃ«to? Jo shumÃ« gjatÃ« kjo situatÃ« ktheu. Dr. Herndon foli pÃ«r ÂmarrÃ«dhÃ«niet e tyre tÃ« miraÂ me shtypin. Kjo Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« pak e Ã§uditshme kur tÃ« merrni vesh se Gordon Gray zotÃ«ronte gazetÃ«n Ãinston-Salem, TÃ«in City Sentinel si dhe stacionin e radios ÃSJS. Pas luftÃ«s eugjenistÃ«t, nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« fshehtÃ«, nxitÃ«n nÃ« njÃ« shkallÃ« tÃ« madhe kontrollin e popullsisÃ«, ashtu siÃ§ Ã«shtÃ« edhe sot. NÃ« fillim tÃ« viteve 50, kur Xhon Foster Dulles ishte kryetar i Fondacionit Rokfeler tÃ« frontit tÃ« Rendit tÃ« Ri BotÃ«ror,  tÃ« pÃ«rjashtuar nga taksat, ai udhÃ«toi mÃ« Xhon D. Rokfelerin e III-te nÃ« njÃ« numÃ«r turesh botÃ«rore duke bÃ«rÃ« fushatÃ« pÃ«r politikat e parandalimit tÃ« rritjes sÃ« popullsisÃ« jo tÃ« bardhÃ«. NÃ« nÃ«ntor tÃ« vitit 1952, Dulles dhe Rokfeler krijuan KÃ«shillin e PopullsisÃ« nga vÃ«nia nÃ« pÃ«rdorim e dhjetÃ«ra-miliona dollarÃ«ve tÃ« siguruara nga familja e Rokfelerit. ShoqÃ«ria e EugjenistÃ«ve AmerikanÃ« i braktisi zyrat e veta qÃ«ndrore tÃ« vjetra nÃ« Universitetin e Yale-s, vendlindja e shoqatÃ«s famÃ«keqe Skull&Bones (KafkÃ«&Kocka) dhe shkoi tek KÃ«shilli i PopullsisÃ«. TÃ« dyja kÃ«to organizata, nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, u shkrinÃ« nÃ« njÃ« tÃ« vetme. Presidenti i parÃ« i KÃ«shillit tÃ« PopullsisÃ« ishte Frederik Osborne, sekretari afatgjatÃ« i ShoqÃ«risÃ« sÃ« EugjenistÃ«ve Amerikane. Sterilizuesi i fÃ«mijÃ«ve tÃ« KarolinÃ«s Veriore, Dr. Claude Nash Herndon, ishte bÃ«rÃ« president i ShoqÃ«risÃ« sÃ« EugjenistÃ«ve nÃ« vitin 1953.
Kur Xhorxh Bushi do tÃ« bÃ«hej mÃ« 1972 ambasador nÃ« Kombet e Bashkuara, ai dhe klika e tij nÃ« AgjencinÃ« e SHBA-sÃ« pÃ«r Zhvillimin NdÃ«rkombÃ«tar, organizoi kontratÃ«n e parÃ« zyrtare ndÃ«rmjet qeverisÃ« amerikane dhe LigÃ«s sÃ« Sterilizimit tÃ« AmerikÃ«s, e cila mÃ« pas e ndryshoi sÃ«rish emrin nÃ« Shoqata pÃ«r Abortin Kirurgjikal Vullnetar. 

Me kÃ«tÃ« kontratÃ«, qeveria e Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara (taksapaguesit) filloi tÃ« financojÃ« kÃ«tÃ« organizatÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« nÃ« vendet jo tÃ« bardha tÃ« botÃ«s atÃ« Ã§farÃ« ishte duke iu bÃ«rÃ« ende fÃ«mijÃ«ve nÃ« KarolinÃ«n Veriore. NÃ« vitin 1988, ndÃ«rkohÃ« qÃ« Xhorxh Bushi ishte zgjedhur president, u arrit njÃ« tjetÃ«r kontratÃ«, e cila pÃ«rfshinte taksapaguesit amerikanÃ« nÃ« njÃ« arkÃ«tim pÃ«r tÃ« shpenzuar pastaj 80 milionÃ« dollarÃ« pÃ«r pesÃ« vjet, pÃ«r ta shtrirÃ« kÃ«tÃ« punÃ« nÃ« 58 vende nÃ« Azi, AfrikÃ« dhe nÃ« AmerikÃ«n Latine. Me miliona u sterilizuan dhe shumica e tyre u financuan nga taksapaguesit. Vendet e tjera bÃ«nÃ« tÃ« njÃ«jtÃ«n gjÃ«. Dhe me qÃ« ra fjala, Dr. Clarence Gamble, pÃ«rkrahÃ«si i sterilizimit nga familjet e sapunit Proctor&Gamble si dhe Shkolla MjekÃ«sore Bouman Gray, ishin gjithashtu tÃ« kÃ«naqura me financime nga buxheti i USAID-it. I ashtuquajturi fondi Pathfinder u pagua pÃ«r tu infiltruar nÃ« shoqÃ«ritÃ« jo tÃ« bardha dhe pÃ«r tÃ« ndaluar rezistencÃ«n e tyre ndaj sterilizimit.
 Federata e PrindÃ«rve tÃ« Planifikuar, e cila ka qenÃ« e mbÃ«shtetur nÃ« Ã§do rast nga Xhorxh Bushi dhe nga Elita manipulatore, nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« u financua nÃ« LondÃ«r, nga zyrat e ShoqÃ«risÃ« sÃ« EugjenistÃ«ve BritanikÃ«. 

Ju mund tÃ« shihni se ndÃ«rkohÃ« qÃ« emrat ndryshojnÃ« dhe retorika mund tÃ« ishte shprehur me terma tÃ« gjykuara tÃ« pranueshme prej opinionit publik tÃ« kohÃ«s, ne jemi duke parÃ« tek e njÃ«jta axhendÃ« e pandryshuar, duke thurur rrugÃ«n e saj pÃ«rmes dekadave dhe gjeneratave. Gjermania Naziste ishte shembulli mÃ« i famshÃ«m nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« drejtim: qendÃ«rzimi botÃ«ror i fuqisÃ«, kontrolli themelor i mendjeve dhe i trupave tÃ« popullsisÃ« nÃ« masÃ« dhe krijimi i njÃ« race superiore. KÃ«to janÃ« temat tÃ« ciliat megjithÃ«se kaluan shekuj, ato ende vazhdojnÃ« tÃ« mbizotÃ«rojnÃ« axhendÃ«n sekrete edhe sot e kÃ«saj dite, axhendÃ« e cila Ã«shtÃ« duke manipuluar jetÃ«t tona.

 Por sa njerÃ«z nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« botÃ« ende besojnÃ« se janÃ« racialisht superiorÃ« ndaj pjesÃ«s tjetÃ«r? Numri Ã«shtÃ« kaq i vogÃ«l, sa nuk ia vlen ta pÃ«rmendÃ«sh. Ironikisht, disa prej atyre qÃ« kanÃ« vuajtur nga kjo mendÃ«si e racÃ«s sÃ« zgjedhur ndaj ndonjÃ« race tjetÃ«r, nÃ« fakt besojnÃ« se ata vetÃ« janÃ« gjenetikisht superiorÃ« ndaj tÃ« tjerÃ«ve. Ky qÃ«ndrim, qÃ« mendohet tÃ« jetÃ« si model, Ã«shtÃ« shpÃ«rndarÃ« nÃ« mendjen kolektive, e cila krijon njÃ« variant kolektiv tÃ« atij realiteti. NÃ«se brenda psikikÃ«s sonÃ« ne mendojmÃ« se jemi superiorÃ« nga pikpamja raciale, ne ka shumÃ« gjasa tÃ« tÃ«rheqim tÃ« njÃ«jtin mentalitet drejt nesh. NjÃ« ndjenjÃ« e superioritetit racial Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« Ã§rregullim dhe subkoshienca jonÃ« tÃ«rheq zhballancimin tonÃ« drejt nesh si njÃ« pÃ«rvojÃ« fizike, kÃ«shtu qÃ« ne  mund tÃ« pÃ«rballemi me tÃ«, tÃ« mÃ«sojmÃ« nga kÃ«to pÃ«rvoja dhe tÂi braktisim ato nga vetja. KÃ«to Ã§rregullime shpesh kanÃ« lidhje me shembuj mendimi qÃ« ne i mbajmÃ« me vete nga jetÃ«t tona tÃ« mÃ«parshme fizike si dhe nga njÃ« ambjent i tillÃ«, i cili Ã«shtÃ« shkaku qÃ« dikush qÃ« nuk ka njÃ« ndjenjÃ« tÃ« vetÃ«dijshme tÃ« superioritetit racial, mundet qÃ« ende tÃ« tÃ«rheqÃ« njÃ« pÃ«rvojÃ« raciale drejt tij. ÃshtÃ« realiteti i nÃ«ndÃ«rgjegjes sonÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«n ne jemi duke e krijuar. Ne - njerÃ«zimi si njÃ« i tÃ«rÃ« - menduam mbi egzistencÃ«n e mentalitetit/realitetit tÃ« racÃ«s superiore botÃ«rore dhe tani ne mund tÃ« largojmÃ« mendimin pÃ«rsÃ«ri, me vÃ«shtrimin e tÃ« gjitha ngjyrave dhe besimeve si tÃ« njÃ«llojta, ashtu siÃ§ edhe ato janÃ«.

Elita mund tÃ« ngjajÃ« sikur rresht duke u fshehur me dinakÃ«rinÃ« e saj, sepse ajo ka disa fytyra dhe punon nÃ«pÃ«rmjet disa grupeve dhe organizatave. NÃ« tre kapitujt qÃ« vijojnÃ«, do tÂju zbuloj dhe shpjegoj disa nga kÃ«to struktura dhe do tÂa bÃ«j mÃ« tÃ« lehtÃ« e mÃ« tÃ« kuptueshme pÃ«r ata qÃ« janÃ« tÃ« rinj nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« temÃ«, pÃ«r tÃ« kuptuar se si Elita qÃ«ndron e fshehur pÃ«r pjesÃ«n mÃ« tÃ« madhe tÃ« botÃ«s, ndÃ«rkohÃ« qÃ« nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« fshehtÃ« Ã«shtÃ« duke komplotuar fatin tonÃ« kolektiv.

----------


## baaroar

*KAPITULLI 8
QEVERIA SEKRETE*

Nga fundi i luftÃ«s, bota ishte nÃ« mÃ«shirÃ« tÃ« ElitÃ«s BotÃ«rore. Evropa ishte rrÃ«nuar, shkatÃ«rruar fizikisht, emocionalisht, mendÃ«risht, shpirtÃ«risht dhe ekonomikisht, pikÃ«risht ashtu siÃ§ ishte planifikuar. 
PoshtÃ«rsia e mashtrimit mund tÃ« jetÃ« e vÃ«shtirÃ« pÃ«r t’u kuptuar kur analizon e vÃ«shtron rreshtat pa fund tÃ« gurÃ«ve tÃ« bardhÃ« tÃ« varrezave tÃ« luftÃ«s sÃ« FrancÃ«s, pasi ata burra dhe ato  gra tÃ« reja nuk vdiqÃ«n pÃ«r lirinÃ« nÃ« kuptimin e saj tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«. Ata vdiqÃ«n pÃ«r tÃ« kÃ«naqur axhendÃ«n e ElitÃ«s pÃ«r mbizotÃ«rimin botÃ«ror, dhe nÃ« njÃ« nivel mÃ« tÃ« lartÃ«, pÃ«r tÃ« thelluar kontrollin e GardianÃ«ve tÃ« Burgut tÃ« Dimensionit tÃ« KatÃ«rt mbi ne. Sigurisht, nÃ«se ushtarÃ«t e tÃ« dyja anÃ«ve do ta dinin kÃ«tÃ«, atÃ«herÃ« ata nuk do tÃ« kishin qenÃ« nÃ« luftÃ«. NÃ« vend tÃ« sÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«s, atyre iu paraqit njÃ« histori sikur nazistÃ«t ishin njÃ« krijim i vetÃ«m djallÃ«zor, qÃ« duhej ndaluar nga forcat e mirÃ«sisÃ«, lirisÃ« dhe virtytit. PÃ«rsÃ«ri, njÃ« tjetÃ«r fantazi bardh e zi. Filozofia naziste ishte e pashpjegueshme, por ajo ishte gjithashtu njÃ«lloj si filozofia e atyre, tÃ« cilÃ«t kontrolluan aleatÃ«t. TÃ« njÃ«jtat forca financuan dhe i manipuluan tÃ« dyja ato. 

NÃ« fund tÃ« LuftÃ«s sÃ« DytÃ« BotÃ«rore, Shtetet e Bashkuara ishin vendi mÃ« i fuqishÃ«m nÃ« TokÃ«. Amerika kishte financuar luftÃ«n dhe nÃ«pÃ«rmjet sistemit hua-qera tÃ« pajisjeve tÃ« armatimeve sipas parimit “merre tani, paguaje mÃ« vonÃ«”, Evropa po mbytej nÃ« borxhe ndaj bankierÃ«ve amerikanÃ«, tÃ« kontrolluar nga Elita. Ruzvelti i pati thÃ«nÃ« vite mÃ« parÃ« ÃurÃ§illit, se Perandoria Britanike duhej tÃ« ishte Ã§montuar, sikundÃ«r kishte ndodhur pa dyshim tani. Periudha e gjatÃ« e pÃ«rparÃ«sisÃ« britanike kishte pÃ«rfunduar dhe ishte shkatÃ«rruar nga tÃ« dyja LuftÃ«rat BotÃ«rore. PÃ«r mua, Britania asnjÃ«herÃ« nuk duhet tÃ« kishte pasur njÃ« “perandori” nÃ« plan  tÃ« parÃ«, por ne duhet ti fiksojmÃ« sytÃ« tanÃ« mbi pyetjen se pÃ«rse asaj i erdhi fundi nga ata qÃ« ishin duke komplotuar supremacinÃ« e tyre botÃ«rore. NÃ«se ju lexoni Protokollet e Iluminatit (tÃ« cilÃ«n e pÃ«rfshiva te Rebelimi i robotÃ«ve-), ju do tÃ« shihni se si pÃ«rdorimi i borxhit dhe luftÃ«rave, si njÃ« nga mjetet e kontrollit, ishte saktÃ«sisht ajo qÃ« gjithmonÃ« kishin planifikuar manipulatorÃ«t. 

KÃ«to protokolle dolÃ«n vonÃ« nÃ« dritÃ«, nÃ« fund tÃ« shekullit dhe, megjithÃ«se u dÃ«nuan si “tÃ« falsifikuara”, ato tregonin me njÃ« saktÃ«si tÃ« mrekullueshme historinÃ« e shekullit XX. Kushdo qÃ« i pati shkruar ato, e ka ditur se Ã§farÃ« do tÃ« vinte mÃ« pas. Borxhi pÃ«r tÃ« cilin ata flasin, sa vinte dhe rritej nÃ« vendet evropiane, tÃ« cilat merrnin hua tÃ« thellÃ« nga Amerika, pÃ«r tÃ« ndÃ«rtuar qytetet e tyre si pasojÃ« e kositjes pÃ«r herÃ« tÃ« dytÃ« pÃ«r shkak tÃ« gjithÃ« atij bombardimi qÃ« pati vazhduar aty.

Shtetet e Bashkuara (Elita BotÃ«rore) e paraqitÃ«n strategjinÃ« e tyre tÃ« ZonÃ«s sÃ« Madhe pÃ«r tÃ« kontrolluar EvropÃ«n PerÃ«ndimore, tÃ« gjithÃ« hemisferÃ«n PerÃ«ndimore, Lindjen e LargÃ«t dhe tÃ« Mesme, si dhe ish PerandorinÃ« Britanike. Bota e TretÃ« ishte thelbÃ«sore pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« politikÃ«. NÃ« fjalÃ«t e njÃ« memorandiumi tÃ« vitit 1949 nga Departamenti i Shtetit tÃ« Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara, thuhet se Bota e TretÃ« “…do tÃ« pÃ«rmbushte funksionin e saj kryesor si njÃ« burim i lÃ«ndÃ«s sÃ« parÃ« dhe si njÃ« treg pÃ«r shoqÃ«ritÃ« kapitaliste industriale”(1). E thÃ«nÃ« me njÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tjetÃ«r, ajo do tÃ« dhunohej mendÃ«risht, emocionalisht dhe fizikisht. Madje Xhorxh Kenan nÃ« Departamentin e Shtetit, sugjeroi nÃ« atÃ« kohÃ« se Evropa mund tÃ« kÃ«naqej drejt njÃ« njÃ« “ngritje psikologjike” nÃ«pÃ«rmjet shfrytÃ«zimit tÃ« AfrikÃ«s, ashtu siÃ§ Ã«shtÃ« zbuluar nga dokumentat e deklasifikuara.(2) JetÃ«sor pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« plan ishte sigurimi se asnjÃ« vend, veÃ§anÃ«risht nÃ« BotÃ«n e TretÃ«, nuk do tÃ« lejohej tÃ« shkÃ«putej nga mbizotÃ«rimi ekonomik i ElitÃ«s dhe, qÃ« ekonomia e tyre tÃ« vihej nÃ« pÃ«rfitim tÃ« popullatÃ«s. Ky i ashtuquajtur “kÃ«rcÃ«nim me anÃ« tÃ« njÃ« shembulli tÃ« mirÃ«”, qÃ« duhet ta ndjekin tÃ« tjerÃ«t, tÃ« drejton nÃ« kasapanÃ«n e vendeve tÃ« AmerikÃ«s Qendrore dhe Jugore si dhe Lindjes, duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« edhe Vietnamin. Henri Kisinger (Kom 300) do ta quante pÃ«rfshirjen e reformave sociale dhe ekonomike tÃ« vendeve tÃ« BotÃ«s sÃ« TretÃ« si njÃ« “virus”, i cili nÃ«se do tÃ« lulÃ«zojÃ«, do tÃ« “infektojÃ«” njÃ« zonÃ« mÃ« tÃ« gjerÃ«.(3) Ose siÃ§ e pÃ«rmendi edhe Sekretari i Shtetit, Dean Acheson (Kom 300) nÃ« fund tÃ« vitit 1940: “NjÃ« mollÃ« e kalbur, mund tÃ« prishÃ« gjithÃ« shportÃ«n”. ShportÃ«n e ElitÃ«s.

Sa mÃ« shumÃ« terror qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rdorej kundÃ«r liderÃ«ve dhe njerÃ«zve qÃ« pÃ«rpiqeshin tÃ« eliminonin varÃ«sinÃ« nga bankierÃ«t dhe multinacionalet e ElitÃ«s, aq mÃ« pak gjasa do tÃ« kishte qÃ« ndokush tjetÃ«r ta bÃ«nte provÃ« atÃ«. Ky ishte motivimi bazÃ« dhe fondamental pas strategjisÃ« sÃ« Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara (ElitÃ«s), nÃ« inxhinieringun e saj pÃ«r tmerrin nÃ« Vietnam, GuatemalÃ«, Nikaragua, El Salvador, Brazil, Itali, Kili, RepublikÃ«n Domenikane, Laos, Grenada, Honduras, Iran dhe Indonezi. Ju do tÃ« kishit nevojÃ« pÃ«r njÃ« hartÃ« tÃ« botÃ«s pÃ«r t’i listuar tÃ« gjitha kÃ«to. Pas kÃ«tyre ngjarjeve dhe pÃ«rmbysjes sÃ« qeverive tÃ« zgjedhura demokratike ishin disa prej nazistÃ«ve, tÃ« punÃ«suar nÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« botÃ«n nga CIA. Oficeri i SS-sÃ« dhe shefi i Gestapos, Klaus Barbie, “Kasapi i Lionit”, ishte njÃ« prej tÃ« punÃ«suarve nga amerikanÃ«t pÃ«r tÃ« spiunuar mbi FrancÃ«n. PÃ«r qindra, nÃ«se jo mijÃ«ra, nga njerÃ«zit e Hitlerit, tÃ« cilÃ«t ishin financuar nga CIA, ky ishte “biznes i zakonshÃ«m” pas humbjes sÃ« nazizmit. Manipulimi po ndodhte nÃ« disa nivele, por qÃ«llimi mÃ« i rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m ishte tÃ« shkaktonin sa mÃ« shumÃ« konflikt mes shteteve kombÃ«tare (problemi), m.q.qÃ« opinioni publik tÃ« kÃ«rkonte tÃ« bÃ«hej diÃ§ka (reagimi), dhe Elita atÃ«herÃ« do tÃ« shpallte me solemnitet planin e saj afatgjatÃ« pÃ«r institucionet botÃ«rore tÃ« centralizuara nÃ«n kontrollin e njÃ« grupimi tÃ« vogÃ«l (zgjidhja).
Si pÃ«rmbledhje, temat bazÃ« tÃ« planit tÃ« ElitÃ«s menjÃ«herÃ« pas luftÃ«s ishin si mÃ« poshtÃ«:

•	TÃ« paraqitej njÃ« autoritet botÃ«ror, i quajtur Kombet e Bashkuara (me trupat e bashkuara, si Organizata e ShÃ«ndetit BotÃ«ror), e cila do tÃ« mund tÃ« shndÃ«rrohej nÃ« njÃ« qeveri botÃ«rore me fuqitÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« kontrolluar jetÃ«t e Ã§dokujt nÃ« planÃ¨t.

•	TÃ« vazhdohej tÃ« krijoheshin konflikte nÃ«pÃ«r botÃ« dhe tÃ« pÃ«rdorej frika e Bashkimit Sovjetik, pÃ«r tÃ« rritur masivisht shpenzimet mbi armÃ«t bÃ«rthamore, si dhe armÃ«t “tradicionale”, duke shtuar kÃ«shtu terrorin e luftÃ«s bÃ«rthamore dhe kÃ«rkesat pÃ«r siguri botÃ«rore. TÃ« vendosej njÃ« aleancÃ« mbrojtÃ«se amerikano-evropiane (e cila ishte quajtur NATO - Organizata e Traktatit tÃ« Atlantikut tÃ« Veriut) dhe njÃ« forcÃ« ruajtÃ«se e ‘paqes’ sÃ« Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara, e cila nÃ«pÃ«rmjet inxhinieringut tÃ« konflikteve, pÃ«rfundimisht do tÃ« shkrihej pÃ«r tÃ« formuar njÃ« armatÃ« botÃ«rore.

•	TÃ« krijoheshin tre zona tÃ« “lira tregtare” nÃ« EvropÃ«, nÃ« AmerikÃ« dhe nÃ« Azi, qÃ« fillimisht do t’u paraqiteshin njerÃ«zve si grupime tÃ« thjeshta ekonomike. MegjithatÃ«, gradualisht, kÃ«to do tÃ« shndÃ«rroheshin nÃ« bashkime politikÃ« tÃ« centralizuara, me njÃ« bankÃ« dhe njÃ« monedhÃ« qendrore. KÃ«to do tÃ« jenÃ« gurÃ«t kilometrikÃ« pÃ«r paraqitjen e disa institucioneve nÃ« shkallÃ« botÃ«rore. Komuniteti Ekonomik Evropian, tani Bashkimi Evropian, ishte i pari ndÃ«r to, por dy tÃ« tjerat gjithashtu, tani janÃ« gjatÃ« rrugÃ«s sÃ« formimit.

•	TÃ« ecej para me kontrollin mbi opinionin publik, tÃ« gjendeshin rrugÃ«t dhe tÃ« shpenzohej pÃ«r tu kuptuar se si mund tÃ« manipulohet psikika njerÃ«zore, individualisht dhe kolektivisht. Sot, kjo axhendÃ« pÃ«rfshin mikroÃ§ipimin e njerÃ«zve dhe lidhjen e tyre tÃ« pÃ«rhershme me kompjuterin global.

•	TÃ« krijohej njÃ« shtet i mirÃ«qenies, ndÃ«rsa do t’punohej pÃ«r tÃ« shkatÃ«rruar alternativat e sistemit ekonomik dhe, kur tÃ« ishte arritur varÃ«sia e kÃ«rkuar, do tÃ« shthurrej kjo mbÃ«shtetje e shtetit tÃ« mirÃ«qenies, duke krijuar kÃ«shtu njÃ« nÃ«nklasÃ« tÃ« pafundme, pa shpresÃ« ose ndihmÃ«.

•	TÃ« bÃ«nin shuma marramendÃ«se tÃ« hollash sipas drejtimit tÃ«  kuptimit tÃ« tÃ« gjitha kÃ«tyre ambicieve, nÃ«pÃ«rmjet bankave dhe kompanive tÃ« kontrolluara nga Elita.

•	T’i shtonin vazhdimisht ngarkesat e borxhit tÃ« njerÃ«zve, bizneseve dhe shtetit, duke rritur kÃ«shtu kontrollin e shfaqur mbi ta.

Qasja qÃ« ishte ndjekur pÃ«r tÃ« mashtruar mendimin publik, ishte parashikuar me dhimbje, por me pasoja tÃ« larta: diskretitimi i shtetit kombÃ«tar. Kjo ishte sajuar gjatÃ« luftÃ«s nga ekonomisti dhe refugjati gjerman, Hans Heymann, i cili e ndÃ«rtoi Planin e tij pÃ«r Paqe tÃ« PÃ«rhershme duke pÃ«rdorur fondet e dhÃ«na nga... SipÃ«rmarrja Carnegie pÃ«r Paqe NdÃ«rkombÃ«tare. NÃ« punimin e tij ai shkruante:

“Kombet kanÃ« krijuar disharmoninÃ« ndÃ«rkombÃ«tare nga besimi i kotÃ« se harmonia nÃ« shoqÃ«rinÃ« tonÃ« mund tÃ« realizohet mbi baza kombÃ«tare… Kjo qasje mendore e kufizuar na ka hequr njÃ« shpresÃ« tÃ« fuqishme, qÃ« do tÃ« thotÃ« se ky koncept zhgÃ«njyes mund tÃ« mbahet vetÃ«m gjatÃ« njÃ« periudhe kalimtare… Pas zhgÃ«njimit [nga Lufta e DytÃ« BotÃ«rore], njÃ« organizatÃ« ndÃ«rkombÃ«tare do tÃ« jetÃ« e domosdoshme, pÃ«r mirÃ«qenien e shoqÃ«risÃ« si njÃ« e gjitha”. 

Kjo ishte klasikja problem-reagim-zgjidhje. NÃ« vitin 1945, shoqÃ«ria sekrete e hershme Tryeza e RrumbullakÃ«t, kishte dy degÃ« kryesore: Institutin MbretÃ«ror tÃ« ÃÃ«shtjeve NdÃ«rkombÃ«tare (Royal Institute of International Affairs- RIIA) nÃ« Chatham House nÃ« LondÃ«r (qÃ« kishte degÃ« nÃ« disa pjesÃ« tÃ« tjera tÃ« botÃ«s) dhe dega e Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara e RIIA-s, KÃ«shilli pÃ«r MarrÃ«dhÃ«niet me JashtÃ« (Council on Foreign Relations-CFR) nÃ« Nju Jork (qÃ« pati degÃ«t e saj nÃ« Shtetet e Bashkuara). NÃ« vitet e pasluftÃ«s, kÃ«to do tÃ« lidheshin me grupin Bilderberg (Bil), Komisioni TrepalÃ«sh (TC), si dhe Klubi i RomÃ«s (CR), pÃ«r tÃ« formuar njÃ« rrjet tÃ« fuqishÃ«m tÃ« manipulimit, i cili pÃ«rmban njÃ« element shumÃ« domethÃ«nÃ«s tÃ« qeverisÃ« sekrete tÃ« botÃ«s - njÃ« qeveri qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« shumÃ« mÃ« e fuqishme se sa ndonjÃ« autoritet i zgjedhur (figura 7 -te skanohet, fq.139).

 	Ju do tÃ« gjeni anÃ«tarÃ«t e kÃ«tyre organizatave mes elitÃ«s sÃ« politikave botÃ«rore dhe “kÃ«shilltarÃ«ve” politikÃ«, bankingut, kompanive tÃ« naftÃ«s, korporatave shumÃ«kombÃ«she, pronarÃ«ve tÃ« mediave, administratorÃ«ve dhe gazetarÃ«ve, ushtrisÃ«, ligjit dhe arsimit. Ata funksionojnÃ« si organizata brenda organizatave, duke u infiltruar nÃ« kÃ«to sfera tÃ« ndikimit dhe fshehtÃ«sisÃ«, pÃ«r ti nxitur kÃ«to sfera tÃ« influencÃ«s dhe nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« sekrete duke nxitur axhendÃ«n e ElitÃ«s BotÃ«rore. Pjesa mÃ« e madhe e kolegÃ«ve dhe punonjÃ«sve tÃ« tyre nuk kanÃ«  asnjÃ« ide se Ã§farÃ« po ndodh ose se nÃ« Ã§farÃ« shkalle ata janÃ« duke u  pÃ«rdorur. Ashtu si me TryezÃ«n e RrumbullakÃ«t, ka disa qarqe tÃ« shquara njerÃ«zish brenda kÃ«tyre grupeve tÃ« njÃ« fronti. Ka njÃ« elitÃ«-bÃ«rthamÃ«, e cila punon me kohÃ« tÃ« plotÃ« pÃ«r Ã§Ã«shtjen; njÃ« rreth i anÃ«tarÃ«ve, tÃ« cilÃ«t e njohin axhendÃ«n dhe punojnÃ« sÃ« bashku me organizatat e tyre pÃ«r ta realizuar atÃ«; si dhe njÃ« rreth i jashtÃ«m i anÃ«tarÃ«ve, tÃ« cilÃ«t nuk i dinÃ« ndÃ«rlikimet e plota dhe tÃ« vÃ«rteta tÃ« axhendÃ«s, por, e thÃ«nÃ« me pak fjalÃ«, janÃ« tÃ« dobishÃ«m pÃ«r manipuluesit. Jo tÃ« gjithÃ« ata, tÃ« cilÃ«t janÃ« anÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« kÃ«tyre organizatave, janÃ« manipulatorÃ« tÃ« vetÃ«dijshÃ«m dhe ne kemi nevojÃ« qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rdorim intuitÃ«n dhe informacionin e paraqitur nga kÃ«rkimet e bÃ«ra, pÃ«r tÃ« vendosur se cili prej tyre e di qÃ«llimin dhe cilÃ«t janÃ« pÃ«rdorur pa e kuptuar se ku ata janÃ« pÃ«rfshirÃ« realisht. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« kapitull, unÃ« do tÃ« portretizoj sfondin dhe ndikimin e kÃ«tyre grupimeve dhe blloqet e fuqishme me tÃ« cilat ato janÃ« nÃ« ndÃ«rveprim, Kombet e Bashkuara dhe Bashkimin Evropian.


*Instituti MbretÃ«ror i ÃÃ«shtjeve NdÃ«rkombÃ«tare (RIIA)*

Elita anglo-amerikane e cila u takua nÃ« KonferencÃ«n e Paqes sÃ« VersajÃ«s nÃ« Paris nÃ« vitin 1919, formoi RIIA-n si dhe KÃ«shillin pÃ«r MarrÃ«dhÃ«niet me JashtÃ« (CFR) nÃ« vitet 1920 dhe 1921, ashtu siÃ§ e trajtuam edhe mÃ« parÃ«. E ashtuquajtura “marrÃ«dhÃ«nie speciale” mes BritanisÃ« dhe AmerikÃ«s Ã«shtÃ«, nÃ« fakt, marrÃ«dhÃ«nia midis RIIA-s dhe KÃ«shillit pÃ«r MarrÃ«dhÃ«niet me JashtÃ«. Sot Instituti MbretÃ«ror, me mbretÃ«reshÃ«n si padron tÃ« tij, ka njÃ« efekt tÃ« jashtÃ«zakonshÃ«m mbi politikÃ«n britanike dhe atÃ« botÃ«rore. Ai Ã«shtÃ« Zyra e PunÃ«ve tÃ« Jashtme Britanike. AtÃ«herÃ« pÃ«rse ngrihet pyetja nÃ« se ekonomia dhe fuqia politike e BritanisÃ« Ã«shtÃ« zvogÃ«luar? PÃ«rgjigjja Ã«shtÃ« se manipuluesit britanikÃ« janÃ« mÃ« shumÃ« tÃ« interesuar nÃ« krijimin e njÃ« qeverie botÃ«rore, se sa nÃ« pÃ«rmirÃ«simin e BritanisÃ« si vend. NÃ«se zvogÃ«limi i ekonomisÃ« dhe i fuqisÃ« politike tÃ« BritanisÃ« do tÃ« ishte i nevojshÃ«m pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« plan tÃ« gjerÃ«, atÃ«herÃ« kÃ«shtu do tÃ« veprohet. Ashtu si edhe me  klikÃ«n “judaike”, angazhimi i tyre Ã«shtÃ« ndaj kauzÃ«s sÃ« kultit tÃ« Syrit qÃ« Sheh GjithÃ§ka dhe jo ndaj interesave tÃ« njerÃ«zve.

 NÃ« kohÃ«n e kÃ«tij shkrimi, tre presidentÃ«t e bashkuar tÃ« RIIA-s janÃ« Lordi Kerrington (Lord Carrington-Kom 300), ish MinistÃ«r i Kabinetit Konservator (duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« edhe Sekretar i JashtÃ«m), Sekretar i PÃ«rgjithshÃ«m i NATO-s, anÃ«tar i Komisionit TrepalÃ«sh dhe nga viti 1991 kryetari i grupit Bilderberg; Lordi Kallagen (Callaghan) i Kardifit, ish MinistÃ«r i ParÃ« i PunÃ«s, ministÃ«r kabineti (duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« edhe MinistÃ«r i JashtÃ«m), dhe frekuentues i Bilderbergut; dhe Lordi (Roy) Xhenkins i Hillhead, njÃ« anÃ«tar themelues nÃ« EvropÃ« i Komisionit TrepalÃ«sh, njÃ« Bilderbergers, si dhe ish MinistÃ«r i Kabinetit tÃ« PunÃ«s dhe Kancelar i Thesarit. Lordi Xhenkins ishte njÃ«ri prej “katÃ«r gangsterÃ«ve”, me vetÃ« Sekretarin e JashtÃ«m tÃ« PunÃ«s, Lordin (David) Ouen (TC), qÃ« ndanÃ« PartinÃ« e PunÃ«s nÃ« vitin 1981, duke shpallur PartinÃ« e tyre Social Demokratike (SDP). Ai ishte gjithashtu edhe President i Komisionit Evropian dhe sÃ« bashku me njerÃ«z tÃ« tjerÃ« si kryeministri konservator, Eduard Heath (Bil, TC), ai ishte njÃ« nga mbrojtÃ«sit pasionantÃ« tÃ« Bashkimit Evropian. Kryetari i RIIA-s Ã«shtÃ« ish konservatori MP, Kristofer (tani lord) Tugendhat, kryetari i ShoqÃ«risÃ« NdÃ«rtesa KombÃ«tare e KishÃ«s dhe guvernator i fondacionit Ditchley, i cili Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« fasadÃ« pÃ«r Rendin e Ri BotÃ«ror, sipas disa studiuesve dhe veprave tÃ« botuara. Tugendhat e pÃ«rshkruante Bashkimin Evropian si “zhvillimin politik mÃ« tÃ« dobishÃ«m, premtues dhe shpresÃ«dhÃ«nÃ«s qÃ« duhet tÃ« ndÃ«rmerret nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« pjesÃ« tÃ« botÃ«s kÃ«tÃ« shekull… Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« aventurÃ« fisnike dhe e guximshme, tÃ« cilÃ«s jam krenar qÃ« i shÃ«rbej”. Instituti emÃ«roi si “presidentÃ« nderi” “presidentÃ«t dhe kryeministrat e AnglisÃ« dhe vendeve tÃ« tjera federative”. PresidentÃ«t, kryeministrat dhe elita politike kudo nÃ«pÃ«r botÃ« flasin nÃ« institut shpesh sipas fshehtÃ«sisÃ« e “Rregullit tÃ« DhomÃ«s Chatham”. Kjo do tÃ« thotÃ« se:

“Kur njÃ« takim ose njÃ« pjesÃ« e tij Ã«shtÃ« mbajtur nÃ«n Rregullin e DhomÃ«s Chatham, pjesÃ«marrÃ«sit janÃ« tÃ« lirÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rdorin informacionin e marrÃ«, por as identiteti ose kallÃ«zimi i folÃ«sit dhe as e ndonjÃ« pjesÃ«tari tjetÃ«r nuk mund tÃ« tregohet; as tÃ« pÃ«rmendet se informacioni u mor nÃ« takimin e Institutit”. 

Sa shumÃ« pÃ«r njÃ« qeveri tÃ« hapur! Instituti Ã«shtÃ« shumÃ« i fshehtÃ« dhe nuk duhet tÃ« tregojÃ« detaje tÃ« anÃ«tarÃ«sisÃ« sÃ« tij nÃ« vende tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme. PÃ«rse jo, nÃ«se Ã«shtÃ« ai Ã«shtÃ« vetÃ«m njÃ« “think tank”? ÃfarÃ« ka aty pÃ«r tÃ« fshehur? Kur takova dikÃ« pÃ«r ta pyetur pÃ«r njÃ« listÃ« tÃ« anÃ«tarÃ«ve tÃ« tij nÃ« Kabinetin Britanik dhe nÃ« Kabinetin Hije, m’u tha nga sekretari se emrat e individÃ«ve anÃ«tarÃ« nuk bÃ«hen tÃ« ditur asnjÃ«herÃ«. PÃ«r tu antarÃ«suar nÃ« Institut, duhet tÃ« nominohesh nga dy anÃ«tarÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«t tÃ« njohin mirÃ«, madje edhe nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rast nuk mund tÃ« kalosh procedurÃ«n e zgjedhjes. Hyrja pranÃ« kÃ«saj anÃ«tarÃ«sie Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« tjetÃ«r hap, i cili tÃ« jep mundÃ«si pÃ«r tÃ« shfrytÃ«zuar bibliotekÃ«n e institutit. Kjo formÃ« e dytÃ« e anÃ«tarÃ«simit ndihmon tÃ« vendosÃ« perden e tymit, atÃ« Ã§farÃ« ndodh, tjetÃ«rkund, nÃ« qendÃ«r tÃ« organizatÃ«s. Instituti nÃ« ditÃ«t e sotme financohet, ashtu si ka qenÃ« financuar qÃ« nÃ« fillim tÃ« krijimit tÃ« tij, nga kompanitÃ« dhe bankat botÃ«rore mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dha e mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme. “Programi i tij pÃ«r EnergjinÃ« dhe mjedisin” Ã«shtÃ« paguar nga kompanitÃ« mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dha tÃ« naftÃ«s, prodhuesit e elektricitetit dhe qymyrgurit, si dhe Autoriteti i EnergjisÃ« Atomike. O Zot, tani vÃ« bast qÃ« ky nuk Ã«shtÃ« i njÃ«anshÃ«m! KorporatÃ«s mÃ« tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme antare tÃ« RIIA-s janÃ«: Morgan Guaranty Trust Company tÃ« Nju Jorkut (J. P. Morgan); S. G. Ãarburg Grup plc (pÃ«rpara gllabÃ«rimit tÃ« saj); Barings plc (pÃ«rpara dÃ«shtimit tÃ« mistershÃ«m e me profil tÃ« lartÃ«); British Foreign and CommonÃ«ealth Office; Ministria e Mbrojtjes; Ambasada e Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara; Korporata RTZ; Korporata anglo-amerikane e AfrikÃ«s Jugore; British Petroleum; Shell International; Banka e AnglisÃ«; Barclays Bank; Lloyds Bank; National Ãestminster Bank; Lazard Brothers; Grupi TSB; Abbey Nacional; Midland Montagu; Coopers & Lybrand; Unilever; British American Tobacco Industries; British Aerospace; The Economist; Gerard Atkins & Co Ltd; Xhon SÃ«ire & Sons Ltd dhe Ente Nazionale Idrocarburi (ENI).

Korporata tÃ« tjera anÃ«tare pÃ«rfshijnÃ« njÃ« listÃ« tÃ« kompanive udhÃ«heqÃ«se tÃ« botÃ«s, shteteve dhe mediave. Madje, aty pÃ«rfshihet edhe Kisha e AnglisÃ« sÃ« bashku me Kongresin KombÃ«tar Afrikan (ANC) dhe Amnesty International. PÃ«rse Amnesty International ishte duke mbÃ«shtetur njÃ« organizatÃ«, nÃ«pÃ«rmjet sÃ« cilÃ«s Ã«shtÃ« orkestruar manipulimi m.q.qÃ« tÃ« shtohet masivisht numri i tÃ« burgosurve politikÃ«? Organizata tÃ« medias, tÃ« cilat po e mbÃ«shtesi RIIA-n pÃ«rfshijnÃ« ABC NeÃ«s Intercontinental Inc; CBS NeÃ«s; NBC NeÃ«s ÃorldÃ«ide; Britain’s Channel Four TV dhe Independent Television NeÃ«s (ITN); Fuji Television; Der Spiegel; The European; The Financial Times; The Guardian; The Independnet dhe Independent On Sunday; The Observer; Daily Telegraph; the Times; The Scotsman; The Yorkshire Post; Reuters, the international  neÃ«s agency; The NeÃ« York Times; The Ãashington Post; The Ãall Street Journal; The Readers’s Digest; dhe, tepÃ«r mizore pÃ«r njÃ« organizatÃ« qÃ« pretendon tÃ« jetÃ« e pavarur, BBC Ãorld Service; BBC Monitoring Service dhe BBC Radio. 

Fondet e taksapaguesve dhe mbÃ«shtetja pÃ«r RIIA-n Ã«shtÃ« dhÃ«nÃ« jo vetÃ«m nga britanikÃ«t dhe Zyra e CommonÃ«elth-it dhe Ministria e Mbrojtjes, por gjithashtu edhe nga Zyra e Kabinetit, Thesari i Shtetit, Departamenti i Mjedisit, Departamenti i IndustrisÃ« dhe i TregtisÃ«, Taksave Indirekte dhe Doganat si dhe disa burime te tjera. Departamenti NdÃ«rkombÃ«tar i PartisÃ« Laburiste Britanike Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« anÃ«tare e korporatÃ«s, sÃ« bashku me Kongresin e Bashkimit tÃ« TregÃ«tive (TUC) dhe kÃ«shtu ka edhe emra tÃ« tjerÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rfshirÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«t i kemi parÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« libÃ«r. Kjo pÃ«rfshin edhe Chase Bank Manhatan (bashkimi i pasluftÃ«s sÃ« BankÃ«s Chase tÃ« Rokfelerit dhe tÃ« BankÃ«s RothsÃ§ajlld/Uarburg tÃ« Manhatanit), kompanitÃ« Morgan dhe Ãarburg dhe bashkimet N. M. RothsÃ§ajlld dhe Sons Ltd, J. Henri Schroder (gjithashtu vepronin si bankierÃ« pÃ«r bamirÃ«si ndaj BBC-sÃ«, FÃ«mijÃ«t ApelojnÃ« nÃ« NevojÃ«), Kompania e Motorit Ford dhe Organizata e Kontrollit tÃ« PopullsisÃ«, kaq e dashur pÃ«r Xhorxh Bushin, Federata e PrindÃ«rve tÃ« Planifikuar. NjÃ« tjetÃ«r emÃ«r qÃ« mÃ« vjen nÃ« mendje gjatÃ« hetimeve tÃ« mia Ã«shtÃ« ai i Hambros Bank Ltd, e cila Ã«shtÃ« gjithashtu njÃ« antare e korporatÃ«s sÃ« RIIA-s. Krijimi i Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara tÃ« EvropÃ«s, nÃ«n kontrollin e centralizuar, Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« tjetÃ«r gur kilometrik nÃ« planin e Rendit tÃ« Ri BotÃ«ror dhe po kÃ«shtu Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« surprizim i planifikuar qÃ« RIIA Ã«shtÃ« mbÃ«shtetur gjithashtu nga Komisioni i Unioneve Evropiane, Zyra e MbretÃ«risÃ« sÃ« Bashkuar e Parlamentit Evropian, KÃ«shilltarÃ«t e PolitikÃ«s Evropiane (UK) Ltd, Tryeza e RrumbullakÃ«t Evropiane (sa me vend!) e IndustrialistÃ«ve dhe Banka Evropiane pÃ«r Rikonstruksion dhe Zhvillim. 

Instituti Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«rdorur si njÃ« forum privat pÃ«r elitÃ«n pÃ«r tÃ« shitur idetÃ« e tyre tÃ« Rendit tÃ« Ri BotÃ«ror, pÃ«r tÃ« thÃ«rritur audienca dhe ato me ndikim nÃ« media, politikÃ«, arsim dhe tregti. Ai, nÃ« fakt, Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« organizatÃ« lobingu pÃ«r Rendin e Ri BotÃ«ror, njÃ« mjet (jashtÃ« makinÃ«s qeveritare “zyrtare”), nÃ«pÃ«rmjet tÃ« cilÃ«s, mund tÃ« kryehen marrÃ«veshjet dhe tÃ« administrohen ngjarjet, edhe pa dijeninÃ« e publikut, por edhe pa dijeninÃ« e parlamenteve tÃ« zgjedhura. MegjithatÃ«, ka edhe mÃ« shumÃ« se kaq. ÃshtÃ« njÃ« bosht qendror dhe i rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m nÃ« rrjetin sekret tÃ« qeverisÃ«, me lidhje shumÃ« tÃ« ngushta me Familjen MbretÃ«rore Britanike dhe ShÃ«rbimin Sekret Britanik. PÃ«rsÃ«ri, shumica e njerÃ«zve tÃ« pÃ«rfshirÃ« nÃ« RIIA nuk e kuptojnÃ« se si pÃ«rdoret ajo.


KÃ«shilli pÃ«r MarrÃ«dhÃ«niet me JashtÃ« (CFR) dhe Kombet e Bashkuara (UN)

CFR-ja (Council on Foreign Relations) Ã«shtÃ« dega e Institutit MbretÃ«ror nÃ« ShBA. Ndryshimi kryesor mes tyre Ã«shtÃ« se lista e anÃ«tarÃ«sisÃ« sÃ« CFR-sÃ« Ã«shtÃ« e arritshme dhe disa prej anÃ«tarÃ«ve tÃ« saj janÃ« tÃ« shqetÃ«suar kaq shumÃ« nga Ã§farÃ« kanÃ« parÃ« dhe dÃ«gjuar prej atyre qÃ« kanÃ« folur kundÃ«r saj. Jo shumÃ«, por disa. NÃ«se vetÃ«m kjo do tÃ« kishte qenÃ« njÃ« rast nÃ« Britani, ku ata lanÃ« qÃ«ndrimin e amerikanÃ«ve kur bÃ«hej fjalÃ« pÃ«r fshehtÃ«sinÃ«! Shumica e “sekreteve” qÃ« dalin nÃ« sipÃ«rfaqe nÃ« Britani, janÃ« ato qÃ« nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« qÃ«llimshme lihen tÃ« rrjedhin pÃ«r tÃ« shfryrÃ« dhe minuar njÃ« politikan, personalitet ose grup pÃ«r ndonjÃ« arritje manipulative tÃ« dÃ«shiruar. Ky rregull i pÃ«rgjithshÃ«m pÃ«rdoret gjithashtu edhe nÃ« Shtetet e Bashkuara, por ekipi britanik ka pasur njÃ« kohÃ« tÃ« gjatÃ« qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rmirÃ«sonte teknikat e saj prova pÃ«r shfryrje. QÃ« me formimin e CFR-sÃ«, Ã§do president i Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara ka qenÃ« anÃ«tar i saj pÃ«rveÃ§ Ronald Reganit. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, Regani nuk ishte president, zÃ«vendÃ«spresidenti i tij, Xhorxh Bushi, njÃ« anÃ«tar i CFR-sÃ«, po drejtonte “shfaqjen”.

Ishte KÃ«shilli pÃ«r MarrÃ«dhÃ«niet me JashtÃ«, pa dyshim me tÃ« dhÃ«nat  dhe koordinimin e RIIA-s, qÃ« bÃ«ri tÃ« mundur ekzistencÃ«n e Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara (pasardhÃ«sja e Lidhjes sÃ« Kombeve). Ky ishte diamanti i pasluftÃ«s sÃ« manipulatorÃ«ve dhe njÃ« nga arsyet kryesore qÃ« i dha formÃ« LuftÃ«s sÃ« DytÃ« BotÃ«rore. Nga viti 1945, bota ishte nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« kuptueshme e sÃ«murÃ« dhe e lodhur nga lufta dhe mendja njerÃ«zore ishte e hapur tÃ« pranonte gjithÃ§ka qÃ« mund tÃ« parandalonte masakrÃ«n njerÃ«zore. Problem-reagim-zgjidhje solli lindjen e Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara (UN). Karta e UN u pranua zyrtarisht nga pÃ«rfaqÃ«suesit e pesÃ«dhjetÃ« vendeve nÃ« njÃ« takim nÃ« San Francisko, mÃ« 26 qershor tÃ« vitit 1945. Por ky ishte vetÃ«m kulminacioni publik i viteve manovruese mbrapa skenave tÃ« KÃ«shillit pÃ«r MarrÃ«dhÃ«niet me JashtÃ«, qÃ« kontrollonte administratÃ«n e Franklin D. Ruzveltit. Shkrimtari Xheims Perlof tregoi prapaskenÃ«n e Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara nÃ« librin e tij tÃ« vitit 1988, Hijet e fuqisÃ«: KÃ«shilli pÃ«r marrÃ«dhÃ«niet me jashtÃ« dhe rÃ«nia e AmerikÃ«s:

“NÃ« janar tÃ« vitit 1943, sekretari i Shtetit, Kordell Hull, formoi njÃ« komitet drejtues tÃ« pÃ«rbÃ«rÃ« nga ai vetÃ«, Leo Pasvolsky, Isaiah BoÃ«man, Sumner Ãelles, Norman Davis dhe Morton Taylor. TÃ« gjithÃ« kÃ«ta burra - me pÃ«rjashtim tÃ« Hullit - ishin anÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« CFR-sÃ«. MÃ« vonÃ« tÃ« njohur si Grupi i AxhendÃ«s Informale, ata draftuan propozimet origjinale pÃ«r Kombet e Bashkuara. Ishte Bouman - njÃ« prej themeluesve tÃ« CFR-sÃ« dhe anÃ«tar i tÃ« vjetrÃ«s “Hetim” tÃ« Kolonelit Haus- i cili ishte i pari qÃ« shprehu e parashtroi konceptet. Ata thirrÃ«n tre noterÃ«, tÃ« gjithÃ« njerÃ«z tÃ« CFR-sÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«t vendosÃ«n se ajo ishte konstitucionale. MÃ« pas e diskutuan kÃ«tÃ« me Franlkin D. Ruzveltin, mÃ« 15 qershor tÃ« vitit 1944. Presidenti e miratoi planin dhe e bÃ«ri atÃ« tÃ« njohur nÃ« publik nÃ« po tÃ« njÃ«jtÃ«n ditÃ«”.


NÃ« librin e tij, Gjuha amerikane, H. L. Mencken sugjeroi se termi “Kombet e Bashkuara” ishte vendosur nga presidenti Ruzvelt gjatÃ« takimit me Uinston ÃurÃ§illin nÃ« ShtÃ«pinÃ« e BardhÃ«, nÃ« dhjetor tÃ« vitit 1941, pak pÃ«rpara sulmit tÃ« Perl Harborit12. Delegacioni i Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara nÃ« takimin themelues tÃ« Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara ishte si njÃ« paketim i CFR-sÃ«. Ai pÃ«rfshinte: Isaiah BoÃ«man, Hamilton Fish Armstrong, Sumner Ãelles, Norman H. Davis, Xheims T. ShotÃ«ell dhe rusin Leo Pasvolsky. Ata ishin tÃ« gjithÃ« anÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« CFR-sÃ«, qÃ« shÃ«rbyen gjatÃ« luftÃ«s nÃ« Komitetin KÃ«shillues tÃ« Ruzveltit pÃ«r PolitikÃ«n e Jashtme tÃ« PasluftÃ«s. TÃ« gjithÃ«, njÃ«zet e katÃ«r anÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« KMJ-sÃ«, ishin nÃ« delegacion. Ky ishte mjeti pÃ«rmes tÃ« cilit u manipuluan Kombet e Bashkuara pÃ«r tÃ« ekzistuar.
•	Delegacioni i Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara nÃ« KonferencÃ«n e San Franciskos pÃ«rfshinte edhe Jon J. McCloy (kryetar i CFR-sÃ« nÃ« vitet 1953-1970, anÃ«tar i Komitetit tÃ« tÃ« 300-ve, kryetar i Fondacionit Ford e Chase Manhatan Bank tÃ« RokfelerÃ«ve, mik e kÃ«shilltar i nÃ«ntÃ« presidentÃ«ve- nga Ruzvelti deri te Regani); Xhon Foster Dulles-i (mbÃ«shtetÃ«s i Hitlerit, themelues i CFR-sÃ«, qÃ« sÃ« shpejti do tÃ« bÃ«hej sekretar i Shtetit); dhe Nelson Rokfeler (njÃ« manipulator kryesor, katÃ«r herÃ« i zgjedhur guvernator i Nju Jorkut, si dhe zÃ«vendÃ«s president nÃ« administratÃ«n e presidentit Gerald Ford). QÃ«ndrimi i Jon J. McCloy-it personifikonte atÃ« tÃ« manipulatorÃ«ve, tÃ« cilÃ«t krijuan Kombet e Bashkuara. Ai ishte kÃ«shilltar financiar i qeverisÃ« fashiste italiane tÃ« Benito Musolinit dhe luajti njÃ« rol tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m nÃ« GjermaninÃ« naziste pÃ«r bankÃ«n Harriman-Bush, tÃ« cilÃ«t financonin Hitlerin. McCloy qÃ«ndroi nÃ« ndarjen private tÃ« Hitlerit nÃ« OlimpiadÃ«n e vitit 1936 nÃ« Berlin me ftesÃ«n e Rudolf Hesit dhe Herman Goringut13. McCloy ishte gjithashtu anÃ«tar i komitetit drejtues tÃ« grupit Bilderberg.

Sekretari i pÃ«rgjithshÃ«m i konferencÃ«s ishte anÃ«tari zyrtar i Departamentit tÃ« Shtetit dhe CFR-sÃ«, Alger Hiss, i cili mÃ« vonÃ« u shfaq si agjent sekret i rekrutuar nga Bashkimi Sovjetik. His ishte sekretar ekzekutiv i konferencÃ«s Dumbarton Oaks tÃ« vitit 1944, ku punoi me njeriun e Stalinit, Vyacheslav Molotovin, mbi detajet e KartÃ«s sÃ« Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara. Ai u pÃ«rshkrua si “specialisti i organizatÃ«s ndÃ«rkombÃ«tare nÃ« kulmin e saj” i presidentit Ruzvelt nÃ« KonferencÃ«n e Yalta-s nÃ« Krimea, nÃ« shkurt tÃ« vitit 1945, nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n morÃ«n pjesÃ« edhe ÃurÃ§illi e Stalini. Pas sjelljes nÃ« jetÃ« tÃ« Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara, His u bÃ« president i famÃ«keqes Carnegie EndoÃ«ment (Ndihma Karnixhi) pÃ«r Paqe NdÃ«rkombÃ«tare, njÃ« emÃ«rim i bÃ«rÃ« nga John Foster Dullesi, i cili i injoroi informacionet rreth spiunazhit tÃ« Hisit, kur iu tregua rreth tyre nÃ« vitin 1946. MÃ« pas Hisi u nxor jashtÃ« “loje” dhe kaloi 44 muaj nÃ« burg.

AnÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ« tÃ« fshehtÃ« tÃ« PartisÃ« Komuniste, anÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« CFR-sÃ«, ishin nÃ« delegacionin e Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara nÃ« San Francisko pÃ«r shpalljen e Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara, midis tÃ« cilÃ«ve edhe Dekster Uaite (Dexter Ãhite), i cili gjithashtu u zbulua tÃ« ishte njÃ« agjent sovjetik. KÃ«shilli pÃ«r MarrÃ«dhÃ«niet me JashtÃ« drejtonte politikÃ«n e Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara, Ã§farÃ«dolloj “partie” qÃ« tÃ« ishte zyrtarisht nÃ« fuqi. Ashtu si Xhon J. McCloy tha njÃ« herÃ«: “KurdoherÃ« qÃ« kishim nevojÃ« pÃ«r ndonjÃ« burrÃ« [pÃ«r pozicion qeveritar], shfletonim nÃ«pÃ«r listÃ«n e anÃ«tarÃ«ve tÃ« kÃ«shillit dhe pÃ«rfundonim duke vendosur njÃ« zgjidhje pÃ«r Nju Jorkun” (zyrat qendrore te CFR-sÃ« janÃ« nÃ« Harold Pratt House, 58 East 68th Street). Edit Kermit Ruzvelt, mbesa e ish presidentit Teodor Ruzvelt, njÃ« kolumniste gazete, e pÃ«rmblodhi kÃ«shtu kontrollin e tÃ« ashtuquajturÃ«s kantieri “Establishmenti lindor” nÃ«pÃ«rmjet CFR-sÃ«:

“Cila Ã«shtÃ« pikÃ«pamja e establishmentit? NÃ«pÃ«rmjet administratave tÃ« Ruzveltit, Trumanit, Eizenhauerit dhe Kenedit, ideologjia e saj Ã«shtÃ« e qÃ«ndrueshme: sepse rruga mÃ« e mirÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« luftuar komunizmin Ã«shtÃ« nÃ«pÃ«rmjet Shtetit Socialist BotÃ«ror tÃ« drejtuar nga “ekspertÃ«”, sikundÃ«r janÃ« ata vetÃ«. Rezultati kanÃ« qenÃ« politikat, tÃ« cilat favorizojnÃ« rritjen e supershtetit, dorÃ«zimin gradual tÃ« sovranitetit tÃ« Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara…”

 Robert Ã. Lee shkroi nÃ« edicionin e shtatorit tÃ« vitit 1992 tÃ« Amerikani i ri, ku theksonte se, mÃ« sÃ« paku, katÃ«rmbÃ«dhjetÃ« nga tetÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ« sekretarÃ« Shteti tÃ« Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara, qÃ« kur CFR-ja ishte formuar nÃ« vitin 1921, kanÃ« qenÃ« anÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« kÃ«saj organizate, duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« edhe sekretari aktual tÃ« shtetit nÃ« kohÃ«n e kÃ«tij artikulli, Lorenc IgÃ«llberger (LaÃ«rence Eagleburger). TetÃ« drejtorÃ«t e fundit tÃ« CIA-s, duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« edhe Xhorxh Bushin, kanÃ« qenÃ« anÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« CFR-sÃ« dhe, pÃ«rpara katÃ«r dekadave, kandidatÃ« tÃ« PartisÃ« Demokratike dhe Republikane pÃ«r presidentÃ« dhe zÃ«vendÃ«spresidentÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«t ishin (ose u bÃ«nÃ«) anÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« CFR-sÃ« kanÃ« qenÃ«: DÃ«ight D. EizenhoÃ«er, Adlai Stevenson, John F. Kenedy, Henry Cabot Lodge, Richard Nixon, Hurbert Humphrey, Edmund Muskie, George McGovern, Jimmy Carter, Ãalter Mondale, Gerald Ford, Nelson Rockfeller, George Bush, Michael Dukakis, Geraldine Ferraro dhe Bill Clinton.

Kjo Ã«shtÃ« organizata, e cila krijoi Kombet e Bashkuara16. UN-ja madje ndÃ«rtoi edhe zyrat e saj nÃ« Nju Jork, njÃ« tokÃ« e dhuruar nga RokfelerÃ«t, pa detyrime financiare. VeÃ§ RokfelerÃ«ve, emra tÃ« tjerÃ« si Morgan, Uarburg, Schiff dhe Marburg po manipulonin prapa skene politikanÃ« dhe kÃ«shilltarÃ«. Kombet e Bashkuara iu paraqitÃ«n publikut si njÃ« mjet pÃ«r tÃ« sjellÃ« paqen nÃ« botÃ«, pÃ«r tÃ« zgjidhur ndryshimet nÃ«pÃ«rmjet fjalÃ«ve, jo luftÃ«s. Shumica e njerÃ«zve punojnÃ« aty duke besuar nÃ« sinqeritetin e vÃ«rtetÃ«sinÃ« e kÃ«tyre qÃ«llimeve tÃ« UN-sÃ«. Kam frikÃ« se ata do tÃ« zhgÃ«njehen me kÃ«tÃ« rezultat qÃ« ne po ofrojmÃ«. UN-ja Ã«shtÃ« si “KalÃ« Troje” pÃ«r tiraninÃ« fashiste-komuniste botÃ«rore, tÃ« njohur si Rendi i Ri BotÃ«ror. UN-ja Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« mjet, nÃ«pÃ«rmjet tÃ« cilit qeveria botÃ«rore dhe ushtria botÃ«rore janÃ« tÃ« manipuluara nÃ« pozicionet e tyre dhe nÃ«pÃ«rmjet sÃ« cilÃ«s mendimi publik Ã«shtÃ« zbutur nga konfliktet dhe propaganda, pÃ«r ta pranuar kÃ«tÃ« politikÃ« si rrugÃ«n e vetme pÃ«r tÃ« sjellÃ« paqen dhe stabilitetin e Ã§Ã«shtjeve njerÃ«zore. TÃ« shtatÃ« sekretarÃ«t e pÃ«rgjithshÃ«m tÃ« UN-sÃ« e kanÃ« mbrojtur kÃ«tÃ« mendim qysh nÃ« vitin 1945. MbajtÃ«si i fundit i kÃ«tyre zyrave, dr. Boutros Boutros-Ghali, e filloi karrierÃ«n e tij nÃ«n diktatorin egjiptian, Gamal Abdel Nasser. Boutros-Gali bÃ«ri thirrje pÃ«r njÃ« Ushtri tÃ« pÃ«rhershme tÃ« UN-sÃ« (armata botÃ«rore) dhe qÃ« kjo tÃ« ketÃ« tÃ« drejtÃ« tÃ« vendosÃ« taksÃ« (qeveria botÃ«rore). PasardhÃ«si i tij, Kofi Anan, dÃ«shironte tÃ« njÃ«jtÃ«n gjÃ«.

Qysh nÃ« krye tÃ« herÃ«s Kombet e Bashkuara i hapÃ«n rrugÃ« njÃ« rryme organizatash tÃ« lidhura, tÃ« cilat koordinohen me planin e Rendit tÃ« Ri BotÃ«ror nÃ« fusha si shÃ«ndeti (Organizata BotÃ«rore e ShÃ«ndetit), kontrollin e popullsisÃ« ose - thÃ«nÃ« mÃ« mirÃ« - eugjenika, (Fondi i PopullatÃ«s sÃ« UN- UNFPA); zhvillimi ekonomik dhe mjedisor (Programi mjedisor i UN-UNEP), edukimi, shkenca dhe kultura (UNESCO) dhe lista sa vjen e zgjerohet. KÃ«to janÃ« organizata, tÃ« cilat janÃ« pÃ«rcaktuar pÃ«r kontrollin botÃ«ror tÃ« tÃ« gjitha fushave tÃ« jetÃ«ve tona, ndaj urgjentisht na nevojitet tÃ« zgjohemi nga ky gjumÃ«. UN-ja Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« front pÃ«r hierarkinÃ« Iluminati/frimasonÃ«. NÃ« njÃ« fjalim tÃ« vitit 1970, Robert Ãelch, themeluesi i shoqÃ«risÃ« Xhon Birch nÃ« AmerikÃ«, parashikoi me njÃ« saktÃ«si tÃ« Ã§uditshme atÃ« se Ã§farÃ« do tÃ« bÃ«heshin Kombet e Bashkuara:

“Kombet e Bashkuara (UN) shprsojnÃ« dhe presin - ose, thÃ«nÃ« mÃ« saktÃ«sisht, tÃ« brendshmit, bosÃ«t konspiratorÃ« qÃ« qÃ«ndrojnÃ« mbi tÃ«, shpresojnÃ« dhe planifikojnÃ« qÃ« nÃ« emÃ«r tÃ« saj – tÃ« pÃ«rdorin kontrollet e popullsisÃ«, kontrollet mbi zhvillimet teknologjike dhe shkencore, kontrollin mbi armÃ«t dhe fuqinÃ« ushtarake individuale tÃ« kombeve, kontrollin mbi edukimin, kontrollin mbi shÃ«ndetin dhe tÃ« gjitha kontrollet qÃ« ajo mund tÃ« ngrerÃ« gradualisht mbi bazÃ«n e tÃ« gjitha pÃ«rligjieve tÃ« ndryshme nÃ«pÃ«rmjet  juridiksionit ndÃ«rkombÃ«tar qÃ« ajo mund tÃ« sajojÃ«. KÃ«to kontrolle tÃ« veÃ§anta laragane do tÃ« bÃ«hen dora-dorÃ«s komponente qÃ« materializojnÃ« kontrollin e plotÃ«, i cili mendohet tÃ« arrihet me pretendime, mashtrime, bindje, gÃ«njeshtra dhe falsitet, ndÃ«rkohÃ« qÃ« kÃ«to kontrolle shtrÃ«ngohen me forcÃ« brutale Ã§ka sjell, gjithashtu, si vazhdim terrorin”. 

Kjo Ã«shtÃ« ajo Ã§ka Kombet e Bashkuara kishin ndÃ«rmend tÃ« bÃ«nin; kjo Ã«shtÃ« arsyeja pse ajo ishte krijuar; kjo Ã«shtÃ« ajo qÃ« tani po bÃ«n UN-ja.


* Komuniteti Ekonomik Evropian - tani Bashkimi Evropian ( Europian Union - EU)*

Plani pÃ«r tÃ« krijuar tri blloqe botÃ«rore tregtie, tÃ« cilat eventualisht do tÃ« shkriheshin nÃ« njÃ« tÃ« vetme, tashmÃ« nuk ishte ndonjÃ« gjÃ« e re. Ky ishte njÃ« plan afatgjatÃ«, pÃ«r tÃ« centralizuar fuqinÃ« nÃ« EvropÃ«, Amerikat dhe Azi-Australi, nÃ«pÃ«rmjet grupimeve tÃ« nxitura fillimisht si zona tÃ« lira tregtare, por mÃ« vonÃ« duke u pÃ«rfshirÃ« nÃ« Bashkimin Evropian, Bashkimin Amerikan dhe Bashkimin e PaqÃ«sorit. Komuniteti Ekonomik Evropian ishte i pari dhe kjo mÃ« pas u ndoq nga MarrÃ«veshja e TregtisÃ« sÃ« LirÃ« tÃ« AmerikÃ«s Veriore (NAFTA), qÃ« pÃ«rfshinte Shtetet e Bashkuara, KanadanÃ« dhe MeksikÃ«n. Kjo marrÃ«veshje u firmos nga presidenti Xhorxh Bush, mÃ« 12 gusht 1992. Sipas llogarive tÃ« mia tÃ« shpallura nÃ«  fjalimet publike nÃ« vitin 1994 u shpreha se kjo aleancÃ« do tÃ« zgjerohej pÃ«r tÃ« rrethuar gjithÃ« territorin e Amerikave. Kjo nuk ishte njÃ« profeci, por thjesht njÃ« njohje e planit tÃ« lojÃ«s. Nuk ka rÃ«ndÃ«si se cili emÃ«r presidenti Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« fuqi, republikan apo demokrat qoftÃ« ai, plani gjÃ«monte. ÃfarÃ« ishte ajo qÃ« tha republikani Xhorxh Bush kur u hodh nÃ« skenÃ« NAFTA? Ai dÃ«shironte tÃ« shihte njÃ« zonÃ« tregu tÃ« lirÃ«, qÃ« shtrihej nga maja e AmerikÃ«s Veriore deri nÃ« fund tÃ« AmerikÃ«s Jugore. ÃfarÃ« ishte ajo qÃ« tha demokrati Bill Klinton nÃ« mbledhjen e liderÃ«ve, tÃ« cilÃ«t vinin nga Ã§do cep i kontinentit amerikan, nÃ« 10 dhjetor tÃ« vitit 1994?

“Historia u ka dhÃ«nÃ« popujve tÃ« AmerikÃ«s mundÃ«sinÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« ndÃ«rtuar njÃ« komunitet tÃ« kombeve, tÃ« angazhuar pÃ«r lirinÃ« dhe premtimin e pÃ«rparimit…  nÃ« agimin e shekullit tjetÃ«r [doja tÃ« shihja]… njÃ« zonÃ« tÃ« madhe tÃ« lirÃ« tregu nga Alaska nÃ« ArgjentinÃ«”.

VutÃ« re ndonjÃ« ndryshim? Jo, as unÃ«. NjÃ« tjetÃ«r gjÃ« qÃ« unÃ« e parashikova qysh nÃ« vitin 1994, sÃ«rish nga njohja e axhendÃ«s, ishte krijimi i tÃ« tretÃ«s “zonÃ« tÃ« tregut tÃ« lirÃ«”, qÃ« pÃ«rfshinte AzinÃ« dhe AustralinÃ«. MÃ« 16 nÃ«ntor tÃ« vitit 1994, mora njÃ« kopje tÃ« londinezes Daily Telegraph, pÃ«r tÃ« parÃ« se pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« ishte rÃ«nÃ« dakord njÃ« ditÃ« mÃ« parÃ«. Grupimi BashkÃ«punimi Ekonomik i AzisÃ« dhe PaqÃ«sorit (Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation - APEC) u pranua nÃ« takimin e Samitit afÃ«r XhakartÃ«s, Indonezi, tÃ« mbajtur me pjesÃ«marrjen e Bill Klintonit, Paul Keating-ut (kryeministri australian), si dhe krerÃ«ve tÃ« qeverive tÃ« AzisÃ«. Edhe Keating ose Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« skemÃ«, ose Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« leshko i mashtruar. Tani procesi duhet tÃ« fillojÃ«, duke pÃ«rpunuar dy blloqet e fundit tÃ« tregut nÃ« njÃ« model qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«rdorur fillimisht nÃ« EvropÃ«, pÃ«rpara se ato t’i shkrijnÃ« tÃ« gjitha nÃ« njÃ« tÃ« vetme. 

Plani pÃ«r Shtetet e Bashkuara tÃ« EvropÃ«s nÃ«n kontrollin e centralizuar shkon mbrapa nÃ« shekuj. Ai ka qenÃ« njÃ« nga qÃ«llimet e KalorÃ«sve TemplarÃ«. Kur templarÃ«t u shkatÃ«rruan nÃ« kÃ«shtjellÃ«n e tyre nÃ« FrancÃ« nga marrÃ«veshja e mbretit tÃ« FrancÃ«s dhe PapÃ«s, disa prej atyre qÃ« i mbijetuan sulmit u rigrupuan nÃ« LondÃ«r dhe templarÃ«t u riformuan nÃ«n pseudonimin Riti Skocez i FrimasonÃ«ve. Riti ka njÃ« numÃ«r tÃ« gjerÃ« anÃ«tarÃ«sh nÃ« vende me influencÃ« dhe mjaft tÃ« fuqishme nÃ« botÃ«. Mbrapa Komunitetit Evropian, tani Bashkimi Evropian, ishin Jean Omar Marie Gabriel Monnet (Kom 300), djali i njÃ« tregtari konjaku francez; konti RiÃ§ard N. Coudenhove-Kalergi (Kom 300) nga Austria; dhe Josef Retinger (Kom 300), njÃ« socialist polak, i cili formoi njÃ« organizatÃ« tÃ« quajtur LÃ«vizja Evropiane (European Movement) pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« presion me objektiv njÃ« kontroll qendror tÃ« EvropÃ«s. Ai ishte gjithashtu mÃ« shumÃ« i influencuar nÃ« krijimin e grupit Bilderberg, njÃ« nga pikat kyÃ§e si mjet pÃ«r manipulimin e qeverisÃ« sekrete. SidoqoftÃ«, Jean Monnet, ishte figura mÃ« e rÃ«ndÃ«sishme nÃ« Bashkimin Evropian. 

Monet shkoi nÃ« Kanada nÃ« vitin 1910, nÃ« moshÃ«n njÃ«zetvjeÃ§are, pÃ«r tÃ« kÃ«rkuar treg pÃ«r biznesin e tij tÃ« konjakut familjar. Aty ai u lidh me kompaninÃ« Hudson Bay dhe veprimet bankare tÃ« vÃ«llezÃ«rve Lazard dhe u bÃ« pjesÃ« e skenÃ«s anglo-amerikane, edhe pse ai ishte francez. Ai do tÃ« bÃ«hej njÃ« njeri i besueshÃ«m pÃ«r presidentÃ«t dhe kryeministrat dhe kjo i siguroi atij njÃ« kontratÃ« fitimprurÃ«se qÃ« e lejonte pÃ«r tÃ« transportuar, gjatÃ« LuftÃ«s sÃ« ParÃ« BotÃ«rore, me anije nga Kanadaja nÃ« FrancÃ« Kur mbaroi lufta, ai u caktua nÃ« KÃ«shillin e LartÃ« tÃ« AleatÃ«ve EkonomikÃ« dhe u bÃ« kÃ«shilltar i grupit tÃ« Lordit Milner (Kom 300) dhe i Kolonelit Haus (Kom 300), tÃ« cilÃ«t po pÃ«rgatitnin MarrÃ«veshjen e VersajÃ«s, duke krijuar Lidhjen e Kombeve. Nga viti 1919, ndikimi dhe reputacioni i tij mes manipulatorÃ«ve ishte kaq i fuqishÃ«m, saqÃ« ai u emÃ«rua zÃ«vendÃ«ssekretar i pÃ«rgjithshÃ«m i Lidhjes sÃ« Kombeve. PÃ«rsÃ«ri po shohim tÃ« njÃ«jtat emra. GjashtÃ« vjet mÃ« vonÃ« ai shkoi nÃ« AmerikÃ« dhe u bÃ« zÃ«vendÃ«spresident i kompanisÃ« tÃ« quajtur Transamerica, e zotÃ«ruar nga Banka e AmerikÃ«s. Monet tani ishte nÃ« pozicionin e pÃ«rsosur pÃ«r tÃ« koordinuar komplotin amerikano-evropian, pÃ«r tÃ« krijuar Komunitetin Evropian.

Konti RiÃ§ard N. Coudenhove-Kalergi shkroi njÃ« libÃ«r nÃ« vitin 1923, ku bÃ«nte thirrje pÃ«r Shtetet e Bashkuara tÃ« EvropÃ«s. Ai u emÃ«rua pas R.Vagnerit (RiÃ§ard Ãagnerit), pÃ«r tÃ« cilin Hitleri pati thÃ«nÃ« se, pÃ«r tÃ« kuptuar GjermaninÃ« naziste, duhet tÃ« kuptoni Vagnerin. NjÃ« mik i ngushtÃ« i babait tÃ« kontit ishte T.Hershl (Theodore Herzl), themeluesi i Zionizmit. Libri i Kontit  titullohej Pan-Evropa, dhe ai predikonte formimin e Bashkimit Pan-Evropian me degÃ« tÃ« shtrira nÃ« kontinent, tÃ« mbÃ«shtetur nga politikanÃ«t udhÃ«heqÃ«s evropianÃ«, nga establishmenti Anglo-Amerikan, duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« Kolonelin Haus dhe Herbert Hoover-in si dhe grupin e zakonshÃ«m qÃ« shfaqet kudo. Konti shkruan nÃ« autobiografinÃ« e tij:

“NÃ« fillim tÃ« viteve 1924, ai mori njÃ« thirrje nga baroni Louis de RothsÃ§ajlld; njÃ« nga shokÃ«t e tij, Max Uarburgu, nga Hamburgu, e kishte lexuar librin tim dhe dÃ«shironte tÃ« na njihte. PÃ«r Ã§udinÃ« time [sigurisht!], Uarburgu spontanisht [sigurisht!], na ofroi 60 000 monedha tÃ« florinjta pÃ«r tÃ« vazhduar lÃ«vizjen pÃ«r tri vitet e para… Maks Uarburgu, i cili ishte njÃ« prej burrave mÃ« tÃ« spikatur dhe mÃ« tÃ« menÃ§ur qÃ« kisha takuar ndonjÃ«herÃ«, kishte njÃ« parim pÃ«r financimin e kÃ«tyre lÃ«vizjeve. Ai mbeti sinqerisht i interesuar nÃ« Pan-EvropÃ«n pÃ«r tÃ« gjithÃ« jetÃ«n e tij. Maks Uarburgu organizoi njÃ« udhÃ«tim nÃ« vitin 1925 nÃ« Shtetet e Bashkuara pÃ«r tÃ« mÃ« prezantuar mua me Paul Uarburgun dhe Bernard Baruch-in”.

Gjithashtu, mes mbÃ«shtetÃ«sve tÃ« lÃ«vizjes Pan-Evropiane ishte Uinston ÃurÃ§illi (Kom 300), i cili shkroi njÃ« artikull nÃ« vitin 1930 pÃ«r botuesen amerikane, The Saturday Evening Post, tÃ« titulluar Shtetet e Bashkuara tÃ« EvropÃ«s. Kjo ishte nÃ«ntÃ« vjet pÃ«rpara LuftÃ«s sÃ« DytÃ« BotÃ«rore, pÃ«r tÃ« cilÃ«n ÃurÃ§illi rigozorisht bÃ«ri fushatÃ« - njÃ« luftÃ«, e cila ishte pÃ«rgjegjÃ«se pÃ«r krijimin e Komunitetit Evropian. Kontit Coudenhove-Kalergi iu dha njÃ« mbÃ«shtetje entuziaste, nga burime tÃ« tilla “tÃ« paanshme” si Xh.F.Dalles (John Foster Dulles), N.M.Batler (Nikolas Murray Butler), presidenti i Columbia University dhe Carnegie EndoÃ«ment pÃ«r LuftÃ« NdÃ«rkombÃ«tare (mÃ« falni, Paqe) dhe dr. Stefen Duggan, themeluesi dhe presidenti i parÃ«  i Institutit tÃ« Edukimit, i cili ishte 100% i kontrolluar prej KÃ«shillit pÃ«r MarrÃ«dhÃ«nie me JashtÃ«. Ata qÃ« krijuan Revolucionin Bolshevik dhe tÃ« dyja palÃ«t pÃ«r dy luftÃ«rat botÃ«rore, duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« edhe Adolf Hitlerin, po komplotonin pÃ«r tÃ« paraqitur Komunitetin Evropian ashtu si dhe Kombet e Bashkuara. 

NdÃ«rkohÃ«, Moneti ishte gjithashtu i afÃ«rt me Franklin D. Ruzveltin, falÃ« marrÃ«dhÃ«nieve tÃ« tij me ndihmÃ«sen influente tÃ« presidentit, Heri Hopkins (Harry Hopkins), i cili ishte pÃ«r Ruzveltin siÃ§ ishte koloneli Haus pÃ«r presidentin Uillson. Hopkins ishte financuar prej RokfelerÃ«ve pÃ«r tÃ« punuar mbi MarrÃ«veshjen e Re, e cila tashmÃ« ishte duke tejzgjatur depresionin e Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara. QÃ« tÃ« dy, Moneti dhe Hopkinsi ishin pÃ«rkrahÃ«s tÃ« Bashkimit Sovjetik. Moneti ishte thellÃ«sisht i pÃ«rfshirÃ« nÃ« politikÃ«n huadhÃ«nÃ«se, nÃ«pÃ«rmjet sÃ« cilÃ«s, njÃ« shumÃ« e madhe armÃ«sh, materiale tÃ« tjera dhe njohuri teknologjike bÃ«rthamore tÃ« Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara iu transferuan botÃ«s komuniste. Organizata si LÃ«vizja e Bashkimit Federal - mÃ« vonÃ« Komiteti i Bashkimit Atlantik dhe KÃ«shilli Atlantik pÃ«r Shtetet e Bashkuara - ishin formuar pÃ«r tÃ« bÃ«rÃ« presion ndaj bashkimit tÃ« AmerikÃ«s dhe BritanisÃ«. KÃ«to grupe organizative u dominuan nga anÃ«tarÃ«t e CFR-sÃ«.
NdÃ«rmjet drejtuesve tÃ« KÃ«shillit Atlantik nÃ« vitet 1970 ishte edhe Xhorxh Bush (Kom 300) dhe njÃ« nga manipulatorÃ«t mÃ« influencues botÃ«ror e i palodhur, Henri Kisinger (Kom 300), pÃ«r tÃ« cilin do tÃ« tregohet edhe mÃ« shumÃ« nÃ« vazhdimÃ«si tÃ« kÃ«saj historie. Presioni dhe propagandat pÃ«r Bashkimin Evropian arritÃ«n majat mÃ« tÃ« larta, nÃ« maj tÃ« vitit 1948, kur LÃ«vizja e Bashkimit Evropian mbajti Kongresin e saj tÃ« EvropÃ«s. AvokatÃ«t udhÃ«heqÃ«s tÃ« LÃ«vizjes ishin Uinston ÃurÃ§illi dhe dhÃ«ndri i tij, politikani britanik, Duncan Sandys, dhe duke punuar mbrapa skenÃ«s me njÃ« efekt madhÃ«shtor ishin Xhim Monet dhe krijuesi i grupit Bilderberg, Josef Retinger. Kongresi miratoi shtatÃ« zgjidhje pÃ«r bashkimin politik tÃ« EvropÃ«s. NÃ« njÃ«rÃ«n prej tyre thuhej: “Krijimi i EvropÃ«s sÃ« Bashkuar duhet tÃ« cilÃ«sohet si njÃ« hap thelbÃ«sor drejt krijimit tÃ« botÃ«s sÃ« bashkuar” [qeverisÃ« botÃ«rore]. Moneti gjithashtu drejtoi Komitetin pÃ«r Shtetet e Bashkuara tÃ« EvropÃ«s, qÃ« kishte tÃ« njÃ«jtin qÃ«llim. 

HuatÃ« e pasluftÃ«s amerikane ndaj EvropÃ«s, tÃ« njohura si Plani Marshall ose Programi i Rigjenerimit Evropian (European Recovery Programme- ERP), u pÃ«rdorÃ«n pÃ«r tÃ« siguruar fonde pÃ«r lÃ«vizjen e Bashkimit Evropian, pÃ«r tÃ« minuar pavarÃ«sinÃ« e shteteve sovrane dhe pÃ«r tÃ« ngritur presionin e kontrollit qendror tÃ« EvropÃ«s. Ky plan supozohej tÃ« ishte puna e gjeneralit Xhorxh C. Marshall, sekretar i Shtetit tÃ« presidentit Truman, por nuk Ã«shtÃ« bÃ«rÃ« e ditur se arkitektÃ«t e vÃ«rtetÃ« ishin Zhan Monet dhe KÃ«shilli pÃ«r MarrÃ«dhÃ«niet me JashtÃ« (CFR). NÃ« vitet 1946-‘47 u formua, njÃ« grup studimi i CFR-sÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« raportuar mbi rikonstruksionin e EvropÃ«s. Grupi u kryesua nga njÃ« avokat, Charles M. Spofford, dhe sekretar ishte David Rokfeler (Kom 300), qÃ« mÃ« vonÃ« do tÃ« bÃ«hej kreu i bankÃ«s Chase Manhatan, si dhe kryetar i CFR-sÃ«, njÃ« ndikues nÃ« grupin Bilderberg, si dhe krijues i njÃ« tjetÃ«r fronti tÃ« ElitÃ«s, Komisionit TrepalÃ«sh.

NÃ« mÃ« pak se njÃ« vit, ky “grup studimor” i CFR-sÃ« ndryshoi emrin e tij nÃ« Planin Marshall dhe u paraqit si politika e qeverisÃ«. Personi qÃ« u zgjodh pÃ«r tÃ« drejtuar Planin Marshall nÃ« EvropÃ« ishte… Averell Harriman-i (Kom 300), i cili u vendos nÃ« shtÃ«pinÃ« e madhe tÃ« RothsÃ§ajldÃ«ve tÃ« Parisit nÃ« hotel Talleyrand. Propozimit nuk iu hapo rruga lehtÃ«sisht ngaqÃ« aty ishin disa kongresmenÃ«, qÃ« mund tÃ« shihnin pÃ«tej perdes sÃ« tymit. NdÃ«rkohÃ« CFR-ja hodhi njÃ« propagandÃ« mÃ«symÃ«se me organizatat e ElitÃ«s, pÃ«r tu siguruar se politika ishte pranuar. KÃ«tu pÃ«rfshiheshin bizneset e kontrolluara prej CFR-sÃ« e trupat e bashkuara tregÃ«tare dhe, sigurisht, media e kontrolluar prej CFR-sÃ«. PolitikÃ«s sÃ« Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara tÃ« EvropÃ«s iu dha njÃ« mbÃ«shtetje shumÃ« e pastÃ«r nga Nju Jork Times dhe Uashington Post tÃ« CFR-sÃ«.

“Lufta e FtohtÃ«” e komplotuar prej ElitÃ«s, do tÃ« ishte gjithashtu shumÃ« e dobishme, ashtu si nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« do tÃ« ishte ajo edhe nÃ« disa raste tÃ« tjera nÃ« dekadat qÃ« do tÃ« vijonin. Nevoja pÃ«r tÃ« Ã§uar hua  drejt EvropÃ«s - pÃ«r tÃ« mposhtur kÃ«rcÃ«nimin e komunizmit (tÃ« cilin e kishte krijuar vetÃ« Elita) - u pÃ«rdor efektivisht pÃ«r tÃ« fituar miratimin nga Kongresi pÃ«r Planin Marshall. Xhon Mekloi (Kom 300), kryetari i CFR-sÃ« pÃ«r gati njÃ«zet vjet, tha se periudha e tij si Komisioner i LartÃ« i ShBA-sÃ« ndaj GjermanisÃ« pas luftÃ«s i tregoi atij se si mund t’i zgjidhte gjÃ«rat pÃ«rdorimi i kÃ«rcÃ«nimit komunist. “NjerÃ«zit u ngritÃ«n dhe mbajtÃ«n vesh kur u pÃ«rmend kÃ«rcÃ«nimi sovjetik”, tha ai. Kur propozimet siguruan miratimin, bordit ekzekutiv i Plani Marshall pÃ«rfshiu Allen Dallesin, mÃ« pas president i CFR-sÃ«; Philip Read, kryetari i General Elektric; ish sekretarÃ«t luftÃ«s, Henri L. Stimson e Robert P. Patterson; ish zÃ«vendÃ«sministri i Shtetit, Din AÃ§eson (Kom 300), njÃ« anÃ«tar i CFR-sÃ«, i cili ishte nÃ« delegacionin e ShBA-sÃ« gjatÃ« formimit tÃ« Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara.

 Hapi i parÃ« nÃ« krijimin e Komunitetit Evropian ishte prezantimi i Komunitetit tÃ« Qymyrgurit dhe Ãelikut Evropian, qÃ« filloi nÃ« qershor tÃ« vitit 1952, duke bashkuar industrinÃ« e hekurit dhe Ã§elikut tÃ« GjermanisÃ« PerÃ«ndimore, FrancÃ«s, ItalisÃ«, BelgjikÃ«s, HolandÃ«s dhe Luksemburgut nÃ«n njÃ« kontroll qendror. Ai kishte fuqinÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« caktuar Ã§mimet, investimet dhe marrjen e vendimeve nÃ«pÃ«rmjet votimit tÃ« shumicÃ«s. U paraqit nÃ«n emrin e Planit Shuman (nga Robert Schuman ministri i JashtÃ«m socialist i FrancÃ«s, mÃ« vonÃ« kryeministÃ«r), por edhe njÃ«herÃ« prapa tij qÃ«ndronte Zhan Monet, mÃ« pas kryetar i Komisionit tÃ« Planifikimit tÃ« PÃ«rgjithshÃ«m Francez. Ideja fitoi Ã§mime shpÃ«rthyese prej emrave tÃ« CFR-sÃ«, si Xhon Foster Dalles dhe Din Acheson. Moneti u vlerÃ«sua me Ãmimin e Paqes Uateler (Ãateler Peace Prize) prej dy milionÃ« frangash, si mirÃ«njohje ndaj “shpirtit ndÃ«rkombÃ«tar, qÃ« tregoi nÃ« krijimin e Komunitetit tÃ« Qymyrgurit dhe Ãelikut …”. Kush e dha kÃ«tÃ« shpÃ«rblim? Fondacioni Karnexhi! Dy admirues tÃ« Monetit, Meri dhe Serge Bromberger, ekspozuan planin nÃ« librin e tyre, Zhan Monet dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara tÃ« EvropÃ«s:

 “Gradualisht ishte menduar qÃ«, autoritetet mbikombÃ«tare tÃ« mbikÃ«qyrura nga KÃ«shilli Evropian i Ministrave nÃ« Bruksel dhe nga Asambleja nÃ« Strasburg do tÃ« administronin tÃ« gjitha aktivitetet e kontinentit. Do tÃ« vijÃ« njÃ« ditÃ« kur qeveritÃ« do tÃ« jenÃ« forcuar pÃ«r tÃ« pranuar se njÃ« EvropÃ« e bashkuar Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« fakt i pÃ«rfunduar, pa pasur se Ã§farÃ« tÃ« thoshte, nÃ« vendosjen e parimeve tÃ« saj tÃ« nÃ«nvizuara. GjithÃ§ka qÃ« ata duhej tÃ« bÃ«nin ishte tÃ« bashkonin nÃ« njÃ« tÃ« vetme tÃ« gjitha kÃ«to institucione autonome, nÃ« njÃ« administrim federativ tÃ« vetÃ«m dhe mÃ« pas tÃ« deklaronin shpalljen e Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara tÃ« EvropÃ«s”.

Moneti dhe komplotuesit e tij u pÃ«rpoqÃ«n tÃ« paraqitnin njÃ« ushtri evropiane nÃ«n komandÃ«n e tyre qendrore. Ata bÃ«nÃ« thirrje pÃ«r Ã§armatim tÃ« kombeve dhe krijimin e njÃ« armate. E njÃ«jta gjÃ« po ndodh edhe sot nÃ« shkallÃ« botÃ«rore. GjashtÃ« anÃ«tarÃ«t e Komunitetit tÃ« Qymyrgurit dhe Ãelikut firmosÃ«n njÃ« marrÃ«veshje pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« Ã§Ã«shtje nÃ« vitin 1952, por ajo dÃ«shtoi sÃ« materializuari, pasiqÃ«  parlamenti i FrancÃ«s refuzoi ta pranonte. PÃ«rsÃ«ri, mÃ« 25 mars tÃ« vitit 1957, tÃ« gjashtÃ«t firmosÃ«n dy traktatet e RomÃ«s pÃ«r tÃ« krijuar Komunitetin Ekonomik Evropian ose Tregun e PÃ«rbashkÃ«t dhe Komunitetin e EnergjisÃ« Atomike Evropiane (Euratom). Negociatat pÃ«r traktatet e RomÃ«s ishin tÃ« kontrolluara nga Moneti, me ndihmÃ«n e vazhdueshme tÃ« rrjetit tÃ« CFR-sÃ« nÃ« Shtetet e Bashkuara. Kjo ishte konfirmuar nga lektori harvardian, Ernest H. van der Beugel, njÃ« sekretar i pÃ«rgjithshÃ«m i nderuar i grupit tÃ« elitÃ«s Bilderberg si dhe njÃ« anÃ«tar i Komisionit TrepalÃ«sh. NÃ« librin e tij, Nga ndihma Marshall nÃ« partneritetin Atlantik (parathÃ«nia nga miku i tij, Henri Kisinger), ai shprehet:

“Moneti dhe komiteti i tij veprues mbikÃ«qyrni jo zyrtarisht negociatat, dhe menjÃ«herÃ« kur shfaqen pengesa, alarmohej makineria diplomatike e Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara, mÃ« sÃ« shumti pÃ«rmes ambasadorit Bruse… i cili kishte tÃ« drejtÃ« tÃ« menjÃ«hershme tÃ« hynte nÃ« majÃ« tÃ« nivelit tÃ« komandÃ«s sÃ« Departamentit tÃ« Shtetit…”

“NÃ« atÃ« kohÃ« ishte e zakonshme se, nÃ«se Moneti mendonte se njÃ« vend i caktuar do tÃ« paraqiste vÃ«shtirÃ«si nÃ« negociata, pÃ«rfaqÃ«suesi diplomatik amerikan nÃ« atÃ« vend i drejtohej MinistrisÃ« sÃ« Jashtme, pÃ«r tÃ« komunikuar opinionin e qeverisÃ« amerikane, i cili, pothuajse nÃ« tÃ« gjitha rastet, pÃ«rputhej me pikÃ«pamjet e Monetit”.

Monet = ElitÃ« BotÃ«rore. Akti i VetÃ«m Evropian, qÃ« theu barrierat tregÃ«tare pÃ«rmes EvropÃ«s nÃ« vitin 1992 dhe MarrÃ«veshjet e Mastrihtit pÃ«r Bashkimin Evropian janÃ« vetÃ«m disa gurrÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ« tÃ« sigurt nÃ« rrugÃ«n drejt Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara tÃ« EvropÃ«s nÃ«n kontrollin e ElitÃ«s. Kjo qasje me gurÃ« kilometrikÃ« Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«rdorur Ã§do ditÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« mashtruar njerÃ«zit. ManipulatorÃ«t e dinin se, nÃ«se do tÃ« na kÃ«rkohej tÃ« lÃ«viznim nga gjendja e sovranitetit tÃ« kombit drejt qeverisÃ« botÃ«rore vetÃ«m me njÃ« kÃ«rcim, edhe njerÃ«zit mÃ« tÃ« hutuar do tÃ« pyesnin se Ã§farÃ« po ndodh dhe do ta kundÃ«rshtonin atÃ«. KÃ«shtu qÃ« na Ã«shtÃ« treguar njÃ« seri fazash, periudhash tÃ« ndÃ«rmjetme, tÃ« cilat janÃ« cilÃ«suar si tÃ« izoluara ose ngjarje tÃ« palidhura me njÃ«ra-tjetrÃ«n. NÃ«se keni pranuar vetÃ«m njÃ«rÃ«n, tjetra do tÃ« paraqitet mÃ« vonÃ«, derisa qÃ«llimi pÃ«rfundimtar tÃ« arrihet me marifete nga mÃ« tÃ« ulÃ«tat. ÃshtÃ« si tÃ« vendosÃ«sh dikÃ« nÃ« njÃ« banjÃ« me ujÃ« tÃ« ftohtÃ« dhe mÃ« pas ta nxehÃ«sh atÃ« dalÃ«ngadalÃ«, derisa tÃ« kuptohet se Ã«shtÃ« e pÃ«rvÃ«luar. VetÃ«m nÃ« stadin e fundit viktimat e kuptojnÃ« se Ã§farÃ« po ndodh dhe atÃ«herÃ« mund tÃ« jetÃ« shumÃ« vonÃ«. Josif Stalin, diktatori autoritar i Bashkimit Sovjetik, e shpjegon kÃ«tÃ« proces nÃ« librin e tij, Marksizmi dhe Ã§Ã«shtja kombÃ«tare, botuar nÃ« vitin 1942, atÃ«herÃ« kur plani i lojÃ«s anglo-amerikan-komunist ishte dukshÃ«m i mirÃ«njohur pÃ«r tÃ«. Ai shkruante:

“Ndajeni botÃ«n nÃ« grupe rajonesh, si njÃ« fazÃ« tranzicioni drejt qeverisÃ« botÃ«rore. Popujt do tÃ« jenÃ« mÃ« tÃ« gatshÃ«m tÃ« braktisin besnikÃ«rinÃ« e tyre ndaj vendit kundrejt njÃ« besimi rajonal tÃ« mjegullt, dhe pastaj ata do tÃ« duan njÃ« autoritet botÃ«ror. MÃ« vonÃ«, rajonet do tÃ« sillen rreth njÃ« bote tÃ« vetme diktatoriale”. 

 	ÃfarÃ« Ã«shtÃ« me saktÃ«si ajo qÃ« po ndodh? NÃ« vitin 1984, agjenti sovjetik i KGB-sÃ«, Anatoliy Golitsyn, paralajmÃ«roi se do tÃ« kishte njÃ« “liberalizim tÃ« rremÃ«” nÃ« Bashkimin Sovjetik dhe nÃ« EvropÃ«n Lindore. Kjo do tÃ« mirÃ«pritej nga perÃ«ndimorÃ«t, tha ai, dhe do tÃ« Ã§ojÃ« nÃ« shkrirjen e Komunitetit Evropian dhe vendeve tÃ« ish Bashkimit Sovjetik. NÃ« tÃ« njÃ«jtÃ«n javÃ«, nÃ« dhjetor tÃ« vitit 1994, kur Bill Klintoni lajmÃ«roi planet pÃ«r zonÃ«n e tregut tÃ« lirÃ« NAFTA, pÃ«r t’u zgjeruar nÃ«pÃ«r AmerikÃ« e deri nÃ« ArgjentinÃ«, krerÃ«t evropianÃ« tÃ« qeverisÃ« treguan planet pÃ«r tÃ« lejuar vendet e ish Bashkimit Sovjetik qÃ« tÃ« bashkohen me Bashkimin Evropian. Ngjarjet tani po lÃ«vizin shumÃ« mÃ« shpejt. NÃ« fillim tÃ« kÃ«tij kapitulli, unÃ« kam shkruar se plani ishte eventualisht pÃ«r tÃ« bashkuar e shkrirÃ« Bashkimin Sovjetik nÃ« Shtetet e Bashkuara tÃ« EvropÃ«s dhe, pÃ«rpara se ky libÃ«r tÃ« kishte pÃ«rfunduar, kjo u njoftua zyrtarisht.

 Shihni se sa larg ka udhÃ«tuar, qÃ« nÃ« fillim tÃ« prezantimit Komuniteti Ekonomik Evropian ( European Economic Community-EEC) ose Tregu i PÃ«rbashkÃ«t. Ne britanikÃ«ve na u kÃ«rkua tÃ« bashkoheshim me tÃ« ose ekonomia britanike do tÃ« dÃ«shtonte. Oh, me tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«? Deficiti britanik aktual nÃ« tregtinÃ« evropiane dhe kontributet e anÃ«tarÃ«sisÃ« qÃ« kur ne u bashkuam me kÃ«tÃ« komunitet, Ã«shtÃ« afÃ«rsisht 100 miliardÃ« paundÃ«! NÃ« fillim, popullatat e EvropÃ«s u mashtruan duke besuar se nÃ«se nuk do tÃ« bashkoheshin, tÃ« gjithÃ« do tÃ« pÃ«rballeshin me shkatÃ«rrimet ndaj fjala ekonomike do tÃ« hiqej nga emÃ«rtimi dhe kjo do tÃ« bÃ«hej Komuniteti Evropian (EC-gur kilometrik). MÃ« vonÃ« kjo u ndryshua nÃ« njÃ« tjetÃ«r emÃ«r, nÃ« Bashkimi Evropian (European Union-EU, gur tjetÃ«r kilometrik). Kemi edhe lÃ«vizjen drejt centralizimit tÃ« fuqisÃ« politike nÃ« komunitet dhe erozionit nÃ« vendimmarrjen kombÃ«tare. Kjo u ndoq nga presioni pÃ«r BankÃ«n Qendrore Europiane (European Central Bank-ECB) dhe njÃ« monedhÃ« evropiane (gur tjetÃ«r kilometrik). Dhe koncepti i EvropÃ«s me kontrollin e centralizuar qÃ« administrohej nga Banka Qendrore Evropiane, me njÃ« monedhÃ«, me administrim rajonal dhe punÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rbashkÃ«t, me politika industriale e transport tÃ« pÃ«rbashkÃ«t, janÃ« me saktÃ«si ato Ã§ka planifikuan pÃ«r EvropÃ«n Hitleri dhe nazistÃ«t. Ata madje e quajtÃ«n planin e tyre Komuniteti Ekonomik Evropian (EuropÃ¤ische Ãirtschaft = gemeinschaft).

 NÃ« librin e tij tÃ« vitit 1966, Tragjedi dhe shpres,  i “ brendshmi” i ElitÃ«s, KerrÃ«ll Kuajglei (Carroll Quigley) shpjegonte se si procesi i integrimit evropian nÃ« tÃ« gjitha nivelet duhej tÃ« sillej nÃ« faza; RiÃ§ard N. Gardner (Kom 300) i CFR-sÃ«, mÃ« vonÃ« do tÃ« tregonte se si plani ishte pÃ«r ta “shkatÃ«rruar atÃ« [sovranitetin] pjesÃ« pas pjese”. MÃ« 9 nÃ«ntor tÃ« vitit 1988, udhÃ«heqÃ«sit evropianÃ« u mblodhÃ«n nÃ« Pantheon nÃ« Paris, pÃ«r tÃ« festuar njÃ«qindvjetorin e lindjes sÃ« Zhan Monetit, tÃ« tÃ« ashtuquajturit “babai i EvropÃ«s”. Por Ã§farÃ« kishte pÃ«r tÃ« festuar rreth krijesÃ«s sÃ« Monetit? QÃ« kjo krijesÃ« ishte nÃ« paqe qysh nÃ« vitin 1945? Jo, jo. KÃ«tÃ« gjÃ« e kishte lejuar tÃ« ndodhte Elita, nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« qÃ« integrimi evropian tÃ« mund tÃ« zinte vend e tÃ« zhvillohej. NÃ«se nuk do tÃ« ishin manipulatorÃ«t, kÃ«tu nuk do tÃ« kishte pasur luftÃ«ra panevropiane nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« shekull. Moneti krijoi njÃ« pÃ«rbindÃ«sh, i cili ishte nÃ« procesin e gllabÃ«rimit tÃ« lirisÃ«. Integrimi i EvropÃ«s Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« tjetÃ«r mjet i rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m pÃ«r Rendin e Ri BotÃ«ror.


*Grupi Bilderberg (BIL)* 

Krijimi i Komunitetit Evropian dhe grupit Bilderberg janÃ« tÃ« lidhura me njÃ«ra-tjetrÃ«n nga njÃ« njeri i veÃ§antÃ« - prej socialistit polak, Jozef Retinger, njÃ« prej themeluesve tÃ« lÃ«vizjes evropiane dhe shok konspirator i Zhan Monetit. Ishte Retingeri dhe princi Bernhard i HolandÃ«s, i cili sugjeroi takime tÃ« rregullta tÃ« ministrave tÃ« JashtÃ«m evropianÃ«. JashtÃ« kÃ«tyre takimeve erdhi bashkimi doganor, e njohur si Vendet Beneluks (Benelux Countries - Belgjika, Holanda dhe Luksemburgu), pararendÃ«se e Komunitetit Evropian. SaktÃ«sisht, ishte njÃ« fjalim nÃ« Chatham House tÃ« Institutit MbretÃ«ror tÃ« ÃÃ«shtjeve NdÃ«rkombÃ«tare, ku Retingeri shfaqi vizionin e tij pÃ«r njÃ« EvropÃ«, nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n vendet do tÃ« “braktisnin pjesÃ« nga sovraniteti i tyre”. NÃ« LondÃ«r ai takoi A.Herrimenin (Averell Harrimanin), nÃ« atÃ« kohÃ« ambasador i SHBA-sÃ« nÃ« Angli. Herrimeni caktoi pÃ«r tÃ« njÃ« vizitÃ« nÃ« Shtetet e Bashkuara, pÃ«r tÃ« marrÃ« mbÃ«shtetje pÃ«r Lidhjen e Pavarur pÃ«r BashkÃ«punimin Ekonomik, gjithashtu e njohur si Lidhja Ekonomike pÃ«r BashkÃ«punimin Evropian, qÃ« po organizonte Retingeri. NÃ« AmerikÃ«, Retingeri (sipas fjalÃ«ve tÃ« tij) u kÃ«naq nga mbÃ«shtetja e gjerÃ« pÃ«r planet e tij nga ana e Russel C. LeffingÃ«ell, partner i vjetÃ«r nÃ« bankÃ«n J. P. Morgan dhe zyrtar i CFR-sÃ«; nga David Rokfeler, kryetar i CFR-sÃ« nÃ« vitet 1946-1953; Nelson Rokfeler (CFR); SÃ«r Ãilliam Ãiseman (Kom 300), partner i Kuhn, Loeb, kompani tÃ« Rokfelerit; Xhorxh Franklin, drejtor ekzekutiv i CFR-sÃ« nga 1953 deri mÃ« 1971, si dhe “krushk” me familjen Rokfeler; Xhon Foster Dalles dhe disa personazhe tÃ« tjera tÃ« familjarizuara. Nga ky moment, Retingeri pothuajse e kishte formuar Komitetin Amerikan mbi EvropÃ«n e Bashkuar me Allan Dallesin, kreun e parÃ« tÃ« CIA-s dhe Uilliam Donovanin, kreun e paraardhÃ«ses sÃ« CIA-s, OSS-sÃ«.

Nga kÃ«to dhe prej diskutimeve tÃ« tjera lindi ideja e njÃ« grupi udhÃ«heqsash politikanÃ«, kÃ«shilltarÃ«sh politikÃ«, pronarÃ«sh dhe administratorÃ«sh tÃ« mediave, kompanish shumÃ«kombÃ«she dhe administratorÃ«sh bankarÃ«, liderash ushtarakÃ« dhe prej atyre tÃ« fushÃ«s sÃ« edukimit, tÃ« cilÃ«t do tÃ« takoheshin pÃ«r tÃ« vendosur tÃ« ardhmen e botÃ«s. Kjo do tÃ« bÃ«hej e njohur si Grupi Bilderberg, e quajtur kÃ«shtu sipas hotel Bilderbergut nÃ« Osterbeek, HolandÃ«, ku u zhvillua takimi i parÃ«, nga 29 deri mÃ« 31 maj tÃ« vitit 1954. NÃ« zemÃ«r tÃ« formacionit tÃ« Grupit Bilderberg ishin RothsÃ§ajlldÃ«t dhe njerÃ«z si Retingeri, princi Bernhard i HolandÃ«s, Paul Rykens (kryetari i gjigantit tÃ« supÃ«s dhe ushqimit Unilever) dhe pÃ«rsÃ«ri ai, Averrell Herrimeni. Ndikimi i Herrimenit nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« shekull mund tÃ« jetÃ« shumÃ« i madh, megjithÃ«se shumÃ« njerÃ«z nuk mund tÃ« kenÃ« dÃ«gjuar ndonjÃ«herÃ« pÃ«r tÃ«. Ishte Herrimeni, i cili krijoi terrenin pÃ«r huadhÃ«nie ndaj    BritanisÃ« dhe Bashkimit Sovjetik; ishte administratori nÃ« terren i Planit Marshall nÃ« EvropÃ« (qÃ« drejtoi politikat e vendeve marrÃ«se); paraqiti buxhetin mbrojtÃ«s si dhe procedurat me Zhan Monetin dhe administratorin civil britanik, Edvin Plouden-in, pÃ«r OrganizatÃ«n Traktati i Atlantikut tÃ« Veriut (NATO), qÃ« ende janÃ« nÃ« pÃ«rdorim edhe sot e kÃ«saj dite; kryesoi Administrimin e Mbrojtjes sÃ« PÃ«rbashkÃ«t, qÃ« e riarmatosi EvropÃ«n gjatÃ« LuftÃ«s sÃ« FtohtÃ«. Ky ishte njeriu, familjet e biznesit tÃ« tÃ« cilit mbÃ«shtetÃ«n daljen e Adolf Hitlerit dhe lÃ«vizjen eugjenike.

 Princi Bernhard, ish-oficer gjerman SS, spiun gjerman nÃ«pÃ«rmjet kompanisÃ« I.G. Farben dhe mÃ« vonÃ« njÃ« pjesÃ«tar kryesor me lordin Viktor RothsÃ§ajlld nÃ« kompaninÃ« Shell Oil, shkoi nÃ« AmerikÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« pÃ«rcaktuar anÃ«tarÃ«sinÃ« e Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara nÃ« grupin Bilderberg. Princi Bernhard kishte lindur nÃ« vitin 1911 si njÃ« princ gjerman i Lupp-Biesterfeld, dhe mÃ« vonÃ« punoi pÃ«r departamentin e inteligjencÃ«s NÃ7 tÃ« I. G. Farben-it. Ai u martua me princeshÃ«n Juliana (Kom 300) tÃ« HolandÃ«s, nÃ« vitin 1937. Ata u dÃ«buan nÃ« LondÃ«r pas pushtimit nazist tÃ« HolandÃ«s dhe ky “ish” i punÃ«suar i shÃ«rbimeve operative inteligjente gjermane punoi si ndÃ«rlidhÃ«s ushtarak i rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m me forcat aleate. Njeriu qÃ« bindi Bernhardin pÃ«r t’u bÃ«rÃ« njeriu fasadÃ« pÃ«r BilderbergÃ«t ishte manipulatori kryesor… lordi Viktor RothsÃ§ajlld. Takimi i pÃ«rvitshÃ«m i elitÃ«s anglo-evropiane-amerikane, e njohur si grupi Bilderberg, do tÃ« bÃ«hej njÃ« komponent kyÃ§ nÃ« rrjetin e ElitÃ«s, qÃ« formon qeverinÃ« sekrete tÃ« botÃ«s sÃ« sotme. PÃ«rveÃ§ tÃ« tjerÃ«ve qÃ« morÃ«n pjesÃ« nÃ« takimin e parÃ« nÃ« hotelin Bilderberg, nÃ« vitin 1954 ishin David Rokfeler (CFR); Dean Rusk (CFR, TC, student i Rhodes), kreu i fondacionit Rokfeler dhe Sekretar Shteti nÃ«n Xhon F. Kenedin; Jozef E. Xhonson (CFR), drejtues  i Carnegie EndoÃ«ment pÃ«r Paqe NdÃ«rkombÃ«tare dhe sekretar i ShBA-sÃ« pÃ«r BilderbergÃ«t; Denis Healey (TC, RIIA, Kom 300), Ministri i Mbrojtjes sÃ« PartisÃ« Laburiste Britanike nga 1964 deri mÃ« 1970 dhe Kancelar i Thesarit, 1974-1979; Hugh Gaitskell, udhÃ«heqÃ«si i ardhshÃ«m i PartisÃ« Laburiste Britanike, pÃ«rpara vdekjes sÃ« tij nÃ« fillim tÃ« viteve 60; dhe Lord Boothby, i cili punoi me Uinston ÃurÃ§illin pÃ«r unifikimin e EvropÃ«s. Denis Healey ka marrÃ« pjesÃ« mÃ« shumÃ« se asnjÃ« tjetÃ«r politikan i AnglisÃ« nÃ« takimet e Bilderbergut, qÃ« nÃ« vitin 1954,. Ai, gjithashtu, u bÃ« kryetar i njÃ« krijese tjetÃ«r tÃ« ElitÃ«s, i Komitetit NdÃ«rkombÃ«tar tÃ« Fondeve Monetare tÃ« PÃ«rkohshme dhe iu dha njÃ« grant nga fondacioni Ford, pÃ«r tÃ« reklamuar Institutin e Studimeve Strategjike tÃ« ElitÃ«s (Institute of Strategic Studies), qÃ« filloi tÃ« veprojÃ« nÃ« LondÃ«r, nÃ« vitin 1958. PÃ«r 12 vjet, Healey, njÃ« anÃ«tar udhÃ«heqÃ«s i shoqÃ«risÃ« Fabian, shÃ«rbeu nÃ« kÃ«shillin e Institutit MbretÃ«ror tÃ« ÃÃ«shtjeve NdÃ«rkombÃ«tare dhe u bÃ« anÃ«tar i Komisionit TrepalÃ«sh (TC) tÃ« Rokfelerit, nÃ« vitin 1979.

Grupi Bilderberg pÃ«rbÃ«hej nga njÃ« elitÃ« e vogÃ«l thelbÃ«sore e njohur si Komiteti Drejtues. Kjo nuk zgjidhej dhe drejtohej nga princi Benhard, mik i ngushtÃ« i familjes mbretÃ«rore britanike. Ai qÃ«ndroi kryetar deri sa hoqi dorÃ« vetÃ« nÃ« vitin 1976, nÃ« kohÃ«n kur ishte i pÃ«rfshirÃ« nÃ« skandalin e mitmarrjes sÃ« Lockheed-it. Lord Home (Kom 300), kryeministri britanik i mÃ«parshÃ«m, u vendos si kryetar dhe, qysh nga viti 1991 ky vend u mbajt nga Lord Kerringtoni (Lord Carrington). Ai Ã«shtÃ« mik shumÃ« i ngushtÃ« i Henri Kisingerit. Kerringtoni Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« ish ministÃ«r i kabinetit britanik, sekretar i pÃ«rgjithshÃ«m i NATO-s, anÃ«tar i Komitetit 300 dhe president aktual i Institutit MbretÃ«ror pÃ«r ÃÃ«shtjet NdÃ«rkombÃ«tar. Peter Rupert Karington vjen nga njÃ« familje qÃ« i ka bÃ«rÃ« tÃ« hollat nga bankingu. Kerringtoni ishte nÃ« bordin e bankÃ«s Hambros (e caktuar nÃ« Kom 300), e cila ka qenÃ« e lidhur me Michel Sindona, skandalin financiar nÃ« Itali. Kjo ishte e lidhur me famÃ«keqen P2 (Pi Due), Lozha e FrimasonÃ«ve, tÃ« cilÃ«t coptuan politikÃ«n italiane. NÃ« mes tÃ« interesimeve tÃ« tjera pÃ«r biznes tÃ« Lordit Kerington, kanÃ« qenÃ« diktatorÃ«t e Rio Tinto Zinc, Barclay’s Bank, Cadbury SchÃ«eppes, Amalgamate Metal, British Metal, Christies (drejtues ankandi), si dhe kryetari i BankÃ«s Australiane – Zeland e Re. 

NÃ« librin e tij, RothsÃ§ajlldÃ«t anglezÃ«, R.Dejvis (RiÃ§ard Davis) raporton se Lionel RothsÃ§ajlldi ishte vizitor i rregullt i shtÃ«pisÃ« Kerington nÃ« Ãhitehall. KÃ«to dy familje ishin tÃ« lidhura nÃ«pÃ«rmjet martesÃ«s sÃ« Kontit tÃ« pestÃ«, Rosebery, me Hannah RothsÃ§ajlld, vajzÃ«n e Majerit, nÃ« vitin 1878. GjatÃ« ceremonisÃ«, ajo ishte paraqitur, siÃ§ thotÃ« njÃ« britanik, nga kryeministri Dizrael. Elita e Bilderbergut - si Keringtoni ashtu edhe ata tÃ« komitetit drejtues bashkÃ«renduan pjesÃ«marrÃ«sit e rregullt tÃ« takimeve tÃ« Bilderbergut (tÃ« atyre qÃ« e dinÃ« planin e vÃ«rtetÃ« tÃ« lojÃ«s) dhe tÃ« atyre tÃ« ftuarve tÃ« rrallÃ« qÃ« ftoheshin nÃ« pak raste (disa prej tyre nuk e dinin pÃ«rmbajtjen e axhendÃ«s sÃ« organizatÃ«s, por qÃ« mund tÃ« ushqeheshin me linjÃ«n e festÃ«s sipas idesÃ« qÃ« institucionet botÃ«rore janÃ« rrugÃ«t pÃ«r tÃ« arritur paqen dhe mirÃ«qenien). Elita Ã«shtÃ« gjithashtu edhe njÃ« nga manipulatoret mÃ« efikase nÃ« drejtim tÃ« egos pasi disa politikanÃ« e ndiejnÃ« edhe vetÃ« qÃ« kanÃ« “arritur” nÃ« njÃ« stad ndÃ«rkombÃ«tar nÃ«se janÃ« tÃ« ftuar pÃ«r tÃ« marrÃ« pjesÃ«. 

          Grupi Bilderberg takohej vetÃ«m njÃ« herÃ« nÃ« muaj dhe kjo ndodhte nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«n mÃ« tÃ« fshehtÃ«. Hotelet zbrazeshin nga tÃ« gjithÃ«, me pÃ«rjashtim tÃ« BilderbergÃ«rve dhe stafit tÃ« hotelit. NÃ« takime diskutohej pÃ«r strategjitÃ« e duhura pÃ«r t’u pÃ«rdorur gjatÃ« dymbÃ«dhjetÃ« muajve, nÃ« arritje tÃ« qÃ«llimeve tÃ« Rendit tÃ« Ri BotÃ«ror, nÃ« bashkÃ«punim edhe me organizata tÃ« tjera shoqÃ«ruese. AsnjÃ« fjalÃ« nga diskutimi nuk duhet tÃ« dilte dhe nuk lejohej tÃ« raportohej nÃ« rrjedhÃ«n e pÃ«rgjithshme tÃ« shtypit. Kjo ndodhte, pavarÃ«sisht pjesÃ«marrjes sÃ« figurave kryesore tÃ« medias, si Katharine Graham (Bil, CFR, TC), pronarja aktuale e Ãashington Post dhe Conrad Black (Bil, TC), pronari i Grupit Hollinger, qÃ« kontrollonte London Daily Telegraf, Jerusalem Post, Spectator, si dhe organizata tÃ« tjera tÃ« shÃ«nuara tÃ« medias anembanÃ« botÃ«s. Graham Ã«shtÃ« gjithashtu edhe bashkÃ«kryetare (sÃ« bashku me Arthur Ochs Sulzberger i gazetÃ«s NeÃ« York Times) nÃ« lidhjen pÃ«r botimin e International Herald Tribune, njÃ« tjetÃ«r gazetÃ« propagandistike e ElitÃ«s BotÃ«rore. Grahami Ã«shtÃ« gjithashtu i lidhur edhe me revistÃ«n NeÃ«sÃ«eek dhe agjencinÃ« e re, Associated Press (AP), e cila ushqen me informacion mediat e pafundme tÃ« shpÃ«rndara kudo nÃ«pÃ«r botÃ«; nuk jepeshin informacione qÃ« i pÃ«rkisnin grupit Bilderberg; as pÃ«r CFR-nÃ«, ose Komisionin TrepalÃ«sh.

Tre anÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« bordit tÃ« perandorisÃ« Hollinger tÃ« Blekut (C.Black) dhe/ose tÃ« Daily Telegraf, janÃ«: Henri Kisinger, lordi Kerrington dhe SÃ«r Evelin de RothsÃ§ajlld. Blek ka shÃ«rbyer nÃ« komitetin drejtues tÃ« Bilderbergut. Grupi i tij Hollinger ka njÃ« histori tepÃ«r interesante. Ai mÃ« parÃ« ishte i njohur si Korporata Argus, qÃ« evoluoi nga njÃ« kompani e themeluar nga Elita inteligjente britanike e bashkuar nÃ« LuftÃ«n e DytÃ« BotÃ«rore, Ekzekutivi i Veprimeve Speciale, falÃ« ekspertit drejtues tÃ« luftÃ«s ekonomike, Eduard Planket Tejlor (EdÃ«ard Plunket Taylor). Ai ishte njÃ« partner nÃ« biznes me Xhorxh Montegu Black, babanÃ« e Konradit. QÃ« tÃ« dy ata ishin tÃ« pÃ«rfshirÃ« nÃ« prodhimin e birrÃ«s nÃ« Kanada dhe u ngritÃ«n paralel me familjen Bronfman, familja e njÃ« gangsteri kanadez nÃ« periudhÃ«n e prohibicionit. Sot BronfmanÃ«t janÃ« tÃ« lidhur ngushtÃ« me atÃ« organizatÃ« famÃ«keqe tÃ« ElitÃ«s, tÃ« njohur si Lidhja e Antishpifjes (Anti-Defamation League). NÃ« vitin 1940, Eduard Planket Tejlor u caktua personalisht nga vetÃ« Uinston ÃurÃ§ill tek Ekzekutivi i Veprimeve Speciale. Maskimi i tij ishte qÃ« tÃ« drejtonte njÃ« kompani private, tÃ« quajtur Ãar Supplies Ltd, e cila ishte krijuar nga SOE. Tejlor dhe Xhorxh Montegue Blek bÃ«nÃ« njÃ« pasuri tÃ« madhe nÃ«pÃ«rmjet kÃ«saj kompanie. Ajo vazhdoi pas luftÃ«s si Korporata Argus, tani grupi Hollinger. Tejlor u largua nÃ« vitin 1970 pÃ«r tÃ« hartuar ligjet bankare tÃ« ishujve Cayman dhe Bahamas, tÃ« cilat, si rezultat, u bÃ«nÃ« parajsa e pÃ«rtejdetit pÃ«r pastrimin e parave tÃ« dyshimta. NÃ«n kujdestarinÃ« e Konrad Blekut, njÃ« rrymÃ« e bilderbergasve dhe emrave tÃ« tjerÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rmendur nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« libÃ«r u caktuan nÃ« bordin e gazetave Telegraf dhe grupit Hollinger. Sa mirÃ« tÃ« dish qÃ« kemi njÃ« shtyp tÃ« lirÃ«, apo jo?

 	NjÃ« tjetÃ«r anÃ«tar i Komitetit Drejtues tÃ« Bilderbergut Ã«shtÃ« edhe Andre Najt (AndreÃ« Knight), njÃ« ish drejtues i The Economist, Daily Telegraf-it tÃ« Blekut dhe mÃ« vonÃ« Drejtor ekzekutiv i Lajmeve NdÃ«rkombÃ«tare (NeÃ«s International) tÃ« R.Murdokut (Rupert Murdoch), qÃ« nÃ« Britani kishte nÃ« pronÃ«si The Sun, Today, Ãorld NeÃ«s, Times dhe Sunday Times. Night Ã«shtÃ« ende nÃ« bordin e asaj organizate. QÃ« nÃ« vitin 1982 ai ka qenÃ« pjesÃ« e KÃ«shillit tÃ« Menaxhimit tÃ« fondacionit Ditchley, me bazÃ« nÃ«  Ditchley Park, afÃ«r Oksfordit, nÃ« njÃ« kÃ«shtjellÃ« tÃ« ndÃ«rtuar pÃ«r DukÃ«n e Lichfield-it nÃ« shekullin XVI. Fondacionit Ditschley iu dha pronÃ«sia nga Ronald dhe Marietta Tree. Ronald ishte njÃ« ish pilot lartÃ«sish nÃ« InteligjencÃ«n Britanike. Komiteti drejtues i grupit tÃ« Bilderbergut shpesh i mbante takimet e tij mujore nÃ« kÃ«shtjellÃ«. Fondacioni Ditchley Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« front organizate e Rendit tÃ« Ri BotÃ«ror, qÃ« punon shumÃ« ngushtÃ« me Institutin Tavistock pÃ«r MarÃ«dhÃ«niet NjerÃ«zore nÃ« LondÃ«r, pÃ«r tÃ« cilÃ«n disa kÃ«rkues dhe vepra tÃ« publikuara kanÃ« nxjerrÃ« se Ã«shtÃ« qendra pÃ«r studimin e masÃ«s sÃ« manipulimit tÃ« mendjes njerÃ«zore. Emra tÃ« ndryshÃ«m tÃ« pÃ«rmendur nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« libÃ«r janÃ« tÃ« lidhur me Ditchley-n, duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« edhe Kristofer (Lord) Tugendhat, kreun e Institutit MbretÃ«ror tÃ« MarrÃ«dhÃ«nieve me JashtÃ«. Dega amerikane e fondacionit Ditchley drejtohet nga Sajrus Vens (Cyrus Vance) (CFR, TC, Bil, Kom 300) sekretar i shtetit nÃ«n udhÃ«heqjen e Karterit dhe drejtori i fondacionit Rokfeler. Numri i gazetarÃ«ve dhe drejtuesve tÃ« medias nÃ« grupin Bilderberg dhe nÃ« linja tÃ« tjera tÃ« rrjetit Ã«shtÃ« shumÃ« i rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m, por pÃ«rpiqu tÃ« gjesh qoftÃ« dhe njÃ« fjalÃ« tÃ« vetme tÃ« kÃ«tij takimi nÃ« rrjedhÃ«n e madhe tÃ« shtypit.

Pas BilderbergÃ«ve qÃ«ndrojnÃ« RothsÃ§ajlldÃ«t dhe RokfelerÃ«t. Sot Henri Kisinger Ã«shtÃ« manipulatori kryesor, megjithÃ«se si njÃ« kukull e atyre qÃ« realisht e kontrollojnÃ« atÃ«. Kisingeri Ã«shtÃ« anÃ«tar elite i Grupit Bilderberg, tÃ« Komisionit TrepalÃ«sh dhe tÃ« KÃ«shillit pÃ«r MarrÃ«dhÃ«niet me JashtÃ«, madje ai Ã«shtÃ« i lidhur me Institutin MbretÃ«ror tÃ« MarrÃ«dhÃ«nieve NdÃ«rkombÃ«tare, me Chase Manhatan Bank tÃ« Rokfeler/RothsÃ§ajlld, si dhe me Fondacionin Rokfeler. Ai drejtonte edhe organizatÃ«n e tij, Kisinger Associates dhe midis drejtorÃ«ve tÃ« saj themelues do tÃ« gjeni… lordin Kerrington! Kisingeri dhe Kerringtoni kanÃ« lidhje tÃ« ngushta me lordin Roll tÃ« Ipsdenit, njÃ« tjetÃ«r bildberger, TrepalÃ«sh, anÃ«tar i Komitetit tÃ« 300-ve dhe anÃ«tar bordi i Kisinger Associates . Lordi Roll (mÃ« parÃ« SÃ«r Erik Roll) ishte president i bankÃ«s tregtare S. G. Ãarburg. NjÃ« tjetÃ«r mik i ngushtÃ« i Kisingerit nÃ« Angli ishte spiuni dhe operativi i inteligjencÃ«s britanike, Lord Viktor RothsÃ§ajlldi.

 Gazeta Spotlajt (Spotlight) nÃ« Uashington (e cila pÃ«rpiqet tÃ« botojÃ« materiale, qÃ« mediat e tjera tÃ« shumta nuk duan ti raportojnÃ«) Ã«shtÃ« vazhdimisht nÃ« kÃ«rkim tÃ« infiltrimit tek Grupi Bilderberg. Ajo pati njÃ« vit tÃ« mbarÃ« mÃ« 1991, kur ajo siguroi listÃ«n e miqve tÃ« takimit nÃ« Baden-Baden, Gjermani. Midis emrave ishte edhe David Rokfeleri dhe njÃ« tufÃ« me administratorÃ«sh tÃ« ShBA-sÃ«, politikanÃ« dhe krerÃ« tÃ« kompanive tÃ« ndryshme. Aty ishte Bill Klintoni, atÃ« kohÃ« si guvernator i Arkansasit, por shumÃ« shpejt ai do tÃ« bÃ«hej president i Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara. Klintoni Ã«shtÃ« gjithashtu anÃ«tar i KÃ«shillit pÃ«r MarrÃ«dhÃ«niet me JashtÃ«, si dhe i Komisionit TrepalÃ«sh, dy prej disa gjÃ«rave qÃ« ndante ky demokrat me parardhÃ«sin e tij nÃ« ShtÃ«pinÃ« e BardhÃ«, republikanin Xhorxh Bush. Konrad Black ishte aty, si zakonisht, dhe po kÃ«shtu ishte njÃ« tjetÃ«r nga elita e Bilderbergut, kapoja afatgjatÃ« i Fiatit, Giovanni Agnelli (Kom 300). Ai Ã«shtÃ« figura mÃ« e fuqishme dhe mÃ« e pasur nÃ« shoqÃ«rinÃ« italiane me interesa nÃ« banking, shoqÃ«ritÃ« e sigurimeve, nÃ« industritÃ« kimike, nÃ« tekstile, armatime dhe nÃ« fushÃ«n e botimeve pÃ«r tÃ« cilin ekziston mendimi se zotÃ«ron 60 miliardÃ« dollarÃ«. Perandoria e tij e botimeve pÃ«rfshinte dy nga tri gazetat udhÃ«heqÃ«se nÃ« Itali, La Stampa dhe Corriere dela Serra. VÃ« bast se ato asnjÃ«herÃ« nuk e pÃ«rmendÃ«n se pronari i tyre ishte zÃ«ri udhÃ«heqÃ«s nÃ« Grupin Bilderberg. Henri Kisinger e pÃ«rshkruante atÃ« si “njÃ« prej njerÃ«zve qÃ« mua mÃ« pÃ«lqen mÃ« shumÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« botÃ«”.

 Pushteti mbretÃ«ror evropian prezantohej nga dy pjesÃ«marrÃ«sit e rregullt, mbretÃ«resha Beatrix e HolandÃ«s (Kom 300), vajza e princit Bernhard, dhe mbretÃ«resha Sofia e SpanjÃ«s. Delegacioni britanik pÃ«rfshinte edhe Xhon Smith-in, liderin e mÃ«vonshÃ«m tÃ« PartisÃ« Laburiste, qÃ« ishte gjithashtu njÃ« nga anÃ«tarÃ«t trepalÃ«sh; Gordon Braun-in (G.BroÃ«n), Kancelari i PunÃ«s hije; Andre Najt-i; lordi Roll i Ipsdenit; LaÃ«rence Freedman, kreu i Departamentit tÃ« Studimeve tÃ« LuftÃ«s sÃ« Kolegjit Kings; Kristofer Hogg, kryetar i Courtaulds; si dhe Patrick Ãright, ZÃ«vendÃ«s Sekretari i PÃ«rhershÃ«m i Shtetit dhe kreu i shÃ«rbimeve diplomatike. Aty ishte edhe Manfred VÃ«rner (Manfred Ãorner), sekretari i pÃ«rgjithshÃ«m i fundit i NATO-s dhe po kÃ«shtu ishte edhe Xhon R. Gelvin (J.R.Galvin), Komandanti Suprem i AleancÃ«s pÃ«r EvropÃ«n nÃ« zyrat qendrore tÃ« SHAPE. Gelvini ka qenÃ« avokat i operacioneve tÃ« NATO-s, jashtÃ« sferÃ«s sÃ« saj zyrtare tÃ« ndikimit. Sekretari i pÃ«rgjithshÃ«m i NATO-s ishte nga bilderbergÃ«t. KohÃ«t e fundit, bilderbergu Joseph Luns u zÃ«vendÃ«sua nga lordi Kerrington, qÃ« u ndoq mÃ« pas nga Manfred VÃ«rner dhe pas vdekjes sÃ« tij nÃ« vitin 1994, ai u ndoq nga njÃ« tjetÃ«r Bilderberg i rregullt, Vili Klaes (Ãilly Claes), ministri i JashtÃ«m belg (i cili, sÃ« fundmi Ã«shtÃ« marrÃ« nÃ« pyetje nga policia belge qÃ« po heton njÃ« rast korrupsioni). Kreu i fundit i NATO-s, spanjolli Javier Solana (Bil), i ka ushtruar njÃ« presion tÃ« vazhdueshÃ«m axhendÃ«s sÃ« Grupit Bilderberg pÃ«r njÃ« armatÃ« evropiane, pÃ«r zgjerimin e NATO-s nÃ« ish Bashkimin Sovjetik dhe pÃ«r veprime tÃ« NATO-s jashtÃ« zonÃ«s sÃ« caktuar tÃ« saj. Sipas The Spotlight, prezantimi i ushtrisÃ« botÃ«rore zinte njÃ« vend tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m nÃ« axhendÃ« dhe nÃ« Baden-Baden, duke cituar Henri Kisingerin, i cili shprehej nÃ« njÃ« nga forumet e Bilderbergut:

“NjÃ« armatÃ« e UN-sÃ« (Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara) duhet tÃ« jetÃ« e aftÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« vepruar menjÃ«herÃ«, kudo nÃ«pÃ«r botÃ«, pa pengesa qÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rfshihet nÃ« Ã§do vend, duke i bÃ«rÃ« vendimet e saj tÃ« pranueshme, tÃ« bazuara mbi konsiderata provinciale”.

 Dhe sigurisht, Henri, nÃ«se kÃ«tu sapo ndodhÃ«n shumÃ« konflikte, nÃ« tÃ« cilat Forcat PaqeruajtÃ«se tÃ« Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara-sÃ« u ekspozuan si tÃ« papÃ«rshtatshme dhe jo tÃ« efektshme, si nÃ« BosnjÃ«, Ruanda etj., atÃ«here protesta publike do tÃ« pÃ«rballej me pÃ«rgjigjen: “MirÃ«, nÃ«se ju bini dakord pÃ«r t’i dhÃ«nÃ« mÃ« shumÃ« fuqi forcave tÃ« UN-sÃ«, ato do tÃ« pÃ«rgjigjen mÃ« shpejt dhe do tÃ« bÃ«hen aq efektive sa tÃ« dÃ«shironi ju”. PÃ«rsÃ«ri na del modeli problem-reagim-zgjidhje. Kisingeri ishte gjithashtu i kÃ«naqur me rrugÃ«n qÃ« kishte zgjedhur Xhorxh Bushi pÃ«r tÃ« deklaruar luftÃ«n nÃ« Irak, duke shkuar direkt nÃ« Kombet e Bashkuara, kur sipas KushtetutÃ«s sÃ« Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara vetÃ«m Kongresit i lejohej tÃ« deklaronte luftÃ«. Sipas informatorÃ«ve tÃ« Spotlight-it, nÃ«se amerikanÃ«t do tÃ« ishin bindur pÃ«r t’ia dorÃ«zuar vendimet e pjesÃ«marrjes nÃ« luftÃ« UN-sÃ« dhe do t’i linin burrat e tyre tÃ« vdisnin tÃ« veshur me njÃ« uniformÃ« tÃ« UN-sÃ«, duke luftuar nÃ«n njÃ« flamur po tÃ« UN-sÃ«, atÃ«here “nacionalizmi provincial” nÃ« Britani, FrancÃ« dhe kudo gjetkÃ« do tÃ« zhduket, shprehen zÃ«rat e bilderbergÃ«ve,. Bill Klinton ka ngulmuar pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« politikÃ« nÃ« BosnjÃ« dhe ne do tÃ« shohim pÃ«rpjekje tÃ« mÃ«tejshme pÃ«r ta bÃ«rÃ« kÃ«tÃ« me operacione tÃ« tjera tÃ« KB-sÃ«.

 	TÃ« njÃ«jtÃ«t emra, tÃ« cilÃ«t vazhdojnÃ« tÃ« dalin kudo, morÃ«n pjesÃ« nÃ« takimin Bilderberg, nÃ« qershor tÃ« vitit 1994 nÃ« FinlandÃ«. Midis tÃ« ftuarve, njÃ« nga mÃ« tÃ« mÃ«dhenjtÃ« dhe mÃ« tÃ« fuqishmit ishte P.D.SathÃ«rlend [Peter D. Sutherland (KT, Kom 300)], drejtuesi i pÃ«rgjithshÃ«m i GATT-it, MarrÃ«veshja e PÃ«rgjithshme mbi Tarifat dhe TregÃ«tinÃ« , qÃ« ishte njÃ« front i ElitÃ«s pÃ«r tÃ« rrÃ«zuar barrierat tregtare dhe tÃ« vendoste tÃ« gjitha vendet nÃ« mÃ«shirÃ« tÃ« ElitÃ«s - sistemi ekonomik botÃ«ror i kontrolluar. SathÃ«rlendi ishte njÃ« zgjedhje e shkÃ«lqyer pÃ«r punÃ«n si njÃ« ish anÃ«tar themelues i Komisionit tÃ« Komunitetit Evropian. Ai ishte njÃ« bilderberg pÃ«rpara se tÃ« bÃ«hej kreu i tregtisÃ« botÃ«rore. PasardhÃ«si i tij, si njeriu nÃ« krye tÃ« OrganizatÃ«s sÃ« TregÃ«tisÃ« BotÃ«rore, italiani R.Ruxherio (Renato Ruggerio), ishte gjithashtu njÃ« bilderberg. NÃ« FinlandÃ« ishte gjithashtu njÃ« tjetÃ«r bilderberg i rregullt - kryeministri i HolandÃ«s, R.Labers (Rud Lubbers) - sÃ« bashku me bankierÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ«, si J. Martin Taylor, shefi ekzekutiv i bankÃ«s Barclays. Dy emra tÃ« tjerÃ« me rÃ«ndÃ«si pÃ«r votuesit britanikÃ« janÃ« edhe Toni Bler (Partia Laburiste) dhe Keneth Klarke (Partia Konservatore). Ata morÃ«n pjesÃ« nÃ« takimin e Bilderbergut nÃ« vitin 1993, nÃ« Vouliagment, Greqi, ku David Ouen (KT) foli pÃ«r JugosllavinÃ« dhe pÃ«r tÃ« ardhmen e EvropÃ«s. Toni Bler, nÃ« atÃ« kohÃ« spikeri i opozitÃ«s pÃ«r punÃ«t e jashtme, vazhdoi pÃ«rpara duke u bÃ«rÃ« lideri i PartisÃ« Laburiste dhe kryeministÃ«r, ndÃ«rsa Kenneth Klark do tÃ« bÃ«hej Kancelar i Thesarit. QÃ« tÃ« dy mbÃ«shtetÃ«n njÃ« EvropÃ« federale.

 	NÃ« qershor tÃ« vitit 1995, grupi Bilderberg u takua nÃ« tri hotele ekskluzive, Grandi, Parku dhe Pallati nÃ« pjesÃ«n malore tÃ« Burgenstokut nÃ« ZvicÃ«r. Ishte njÃ« rast i veÃ§antÃ« qÃ« ata takoheshin pÃ«r herÃ« tÃ« dytÃ« nÃ« tÃ« njÃ«jtin vend. NÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« rastÃ«sishme isha me pushime nÃ« ZvicÃ«r, kur u mblodhÃ«n BilderbergÃ«t dhe mÃ«sova pÃ«r takimin nga gazeta Spotlight, pak fare pÃ«rpara se tÃ« arrija unÃ«. Shkova nÃ« Burgenstok pÃ«rpara takimit tÃ« tyre dhe u ktheva pÃ«rsÃ«ri nÃ« ditÃ«n e fundit tÃ« diskutimeve tÃ« tyre. ÃfarÃ« ndryshimi vihej re pÃ«r herÃ«n e dytÃ«!
 	RrugÃ«t dhe korridoret pÃ«r nÃ« hotel ishin tÃ« bllokuara nga policia zvicerane dhe ushtria e organizuar, qÃ« shihte dhe ruante rreth e rrotull nÃ«pÃ«r mal. E gjitha kjo pÃ«r njÃ« takim privat tÃ« njÃ« organizate qÃ« vepronte jashtÃ« procesit “demokratik”.

 	Pyeta njÃ« polic nÃ« rrugÃ«n e bllokuar se Ã§farÃ« po ndodhte. Ajo Ã§ka mund tÃ« thoshte ai ishte: “ÃshtÃ« sekret, Ã«shtÃ« sekret”. Ai nuk dinte mÃ« shumÃ« se aq. Ishte njÃ« situatÃ« e Ã§uditshme. UnÃ« mund ta pyesja policin se Ã§farÃ« po mbronte, por ai nuk e dinte! Kjo ilustronte nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« shkÃ«lqyer mÃ«nyrÃ«n me tÃ« cilÃ«n vepronte piramida botÃ«rore. Polici dukej se ishte njeri i mirÃ«. Pa dyshim, ai kishte fÃ«mijÃ« dhe nipÃ«r dhe nuk kishte asnjÃ« dÃ«shirÃ« qÃ« t’i linte ata nÃ« njÃ« gjendje fashizmi botÃ«ror. Por aty ai ishte nÃ« malet zvicerane, duke luajtur rolin e tij, pa e ditur se Ã§’rol kishte nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, nÃ« mbrojtje ndaj shkÃ«lqimit publik, tÃ« njerÃ«zve tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, tÃ« cilÃ«t janÃ« duke komplotuar pÃ«r tÃ« krijuar thjesht kÃ«tÃ« diktaturÃ« botÃ«rore.

... (vazhdim)

----------


## baaroar

... (vazhdim, Kapitulli 8)

* Grupi Atlantik-Evropian (EAG) dhe KÃ«shilli Atlantik (AC)*

NÃ« vitin 1954, viti i Grupit Bilderberg, njÃ« tjetÃ«r organizatÃ« doli nÃ« dritÃ«: Grupi Atlantik-Evropian (European-Atlantic Group- EAG). Zyrat qendrore tÃ« tij ndodhen nÃ« rrugÃ«n Gertrude 6, Ãhelsea, LondÃ«r. Grupi u formua nga Lord LeitÃ«n (Lord Laiton), qÃ« nÃ« atÃ« kohÃ« ishte ZÃ«vendÃ«spresident i KÃ«shillit tÃ« EvropÃ«s dhe ky bashkon sÃ« bashku anÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« parlamentit nga tÃ« gjitha partitÃ«, industrialistÃ«, bankierÃ«, ekonomistÃ« dhe gazetarÃ« (tingÃ«llon e njohur kjo?) pÃ«r tÃ« nxitur lidhje tÃ« ngushta mes “vendeve evropiane dhe atlantike, duke sjellÃ« njÃ« forum tÃ« rregullt nÃ« Britani pÃ«r diskutime tÃ« informuara pÃ«r problemet e tyre dhe mundÃ«sive pÃ«r bashkÃ«punim sa mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ« ekonomik dhe politik me njÃ«ri-tjetrin dhe me pjesÃ«n tjetÃ«r tÃ« botÃ«s”. Kjo do tÃ« thotÃ« po tÃ« pÃ«rdornim fjalÃ«t e veta, duke u lidhur me organizatat ndÃ«rkombÃ«tare qÃ« pÃ«rfshinin KÃ«shillin e EvropÃ«s, NATO-n, OECD-nÃ«, Bashkimin Evropian PerÃ«ndimor, Bashkimin Evropian, ShoqÃ«rinÃ« Evropiane tÃ« TregtisÃ« sÃ« LirÃ«, GATT-in, organizatÃ«n botÃ«rore tÃ« tregtisÃ« sÃ« “lirÃ«”, dhe Komisionin Ekonomik pÃ«r EvropÃ«n. Dhe kÃ«saj liste mund t’i shtohej Ã§do organizate tjetÃ«r, qÃ« dÃ«shironte njÃ« qeveri botÃ«rore ose qÃ« mund tÃ« pÃ«rdorej pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« rezultat. Hierarkia e saj mbizotÃ«rohej nga ShtÃ«pia e LordÃ«ve dhe pÃ«rfshinte njÃ« pÃ«rfaqÃ«sues tÃ« frontit Amerikan pÃ«r Rendin e Ri BotÃ«ror - KÃ«shillit pÃ«r MarrÃ«dhÃ«niet me JashtÃ«. Mes zÃ«vendÃ«spresidentÃ«ve tÃ« listÃ«s qÃ« i kam prej vitit 1990 janÃ«: Lordi Kerrington, kreu i grupit Bilderberg; Lord Chalfont, kreu i ShtÃ«psÃ« sÃ« LordÃ«ve pÃ«r Komitetin e Mbrojtjes; Graham DoÃ«son, president kyÃ§ pÃ«r Lidhjen Evropiane pÃ«r BashkÃ«punim Evropian; Douglas Fairbanks, KÃ«shilli pÃ«r MarrÃ«dhÃ«niet me JashtÃ«; Lord GladÃ«yn, president i LÃ«vizjes Evropiane; Robert Maxuell (i vdekur), agjent i paguar i Mossadit dhe botues i gazetÃ«s Daily Mirror; Sir David Nicholson, kryetar i LÃ«vizjes Evropiane; Derek Prag, kryetar i ShoqÃ«risÃ« Evropiane Londineze; Lord Pym, i cili mori nÃ« ngarkim sekretarinÃ« e jashtme nga lordi Kerrington nÃ« kohÃ«n e LuftÃ«s Falkland; si dhe Lord Shaucross. 

 KÃ«shilli Atlantik (The Atlantic Council – AC - mÃ« parÃ« quhej KÃ«shilli Atlantik Britanik) Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« organizatÃ« e ngjashme me disa organika. ZÃ«vendÃ«sministrat e tij pÃ«rfshinin: Lordin Kerrington; Lordin Gladuin (GladÃ«yn); Lord Pym; Lord ShaÃ«cross; Kontin e Bessborough-ut, njÃ« nga presidentÃ«t e shkuar tÃ« Grupit Evropian-Atlantik; Lord Home, ish-kryeministrin Konservator dhe kryetar nÃ« tÃ« shkuarÃ«n i Grupit Bilderberg; EdÃ«ard Heath, i Bashkimit Evropian; Denis Healey; Uilliam Rogers, njÃ« prej bilderbergÃ«ve, ministÃ«r i PartisÃ« Laburiste dhe njÃ« nga “katÃ«r gangsterÃ«t”, tÃ« cilÃ«t krijuan ndarjen e PartisÃ« Social Demokrate, tani  DemokratÃ«t LiberalÃ«.

 	NÃ«se Instituti MbretÃ«ror i ÃÃ«shtjeve NdÃ«rkombÃ«tare nuk do tÃ« ishte kaq i fshehtÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« dhÃ«nÃ« listÃ«n e anÃ«tarÃ«ve tÃ« tij, ju do tÃ« gjenit nÃ« tÃ« njÃ«jtÃ«n kohÃ« disa emra aktivÃ« nÃ« tÃ« dy kÃ«to organizata tÃ« pÃ«rfshira gjithashtu edhe nÃ« RIIA - pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« jam i sigurt. Grupi Atlantik Evropian dhe KÃ«shilli Atlantik janÃ« qÃ« tÃ« dyja pjesÃ« e rrjetit tÃ« Rendit tÃ« Ri BotÃ«ror.


*Komisioni TrepalÃ«sh* 

Elementi tjetÃ«r i rrjetit tÃ« qeverisÃ« sekrete botÃ«rore u zbulua nÃ« vitet 1972-1973 nga David Rokfeler (Kom 300), kreu i BankÃ«s Chase Manhatan, udhÃ«heqÃ«s i BilderbergÃ«rve, si dhe manipulatori udhÃ«heqÃ«s i KÃ«shillit pÃ«r MarrÃ«dhÃ«niet me JashtÃ«, nÃ« tÃ« cilin ai ishte pÃ«r njÃ« kohÃ« tÃ« gjatÃ« kreu i saj. David Rokfeler Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« nga profilet mÃ« tÃ« larta tÃ« tij dhe njÃ« nga manipulatorÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« kuptueshÃ«m tÃ« Rendit tÃ« Ri BotÃ«ror tÃ« planetit, megjithÃ«se ai Ã«shtÃ« nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« njÃ« kukull pÃ«r ata qÃ« janÃ« sipÃ«r tij nÃ« piramidÃ«. Ai krijoi Komisionin TrepalÃ«sh, i cili nga vetÃ« emri i tij duket se Ã«shtÃ« krijuar nga tri grupime - Shtetet e Bashkuara, Evropa dhe Japonia. Rokfeleri pjesÃ«risht ishte i frymÃ«zuar pÃ«r tÃ« vepruar kÃ«shtu nga ZbignieÃ« Brzezinski (TC, CFR, Bil), njÃ« profesor nÃ« Universitetin e Kolumbias tÃ« kontrolluar nga Elita. Brzezinski ka qenÃ«, gjithashtu, duke hulumtuar mundÃ«sinÃ« pÃ«r njÃ« bashkÃ«punim SHBA-EvropÃ«-Japoni tek ‘rezervuari i mendimit’ i kontrolluar nga Elita - Brookings Institute, nÃ« Uashington. 

            Brzezinski shkroi njÃ« libÃ«r tÃ« titulluar Midis dy epokave: Roli i AmerikÃ«s nÃ« epokÃ«n teknotronike, nÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«n ai pÃ«rshkruante njÃ« shoqÃ«ri tÃ« re “… qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« formuar kulturalisht, psikologjikisht, nga ana sociale dhe ekonomike prej ndikimit tÃ« teknologjisÃ« dhe elektronikÃ«s - veÃ§anÃ«risht nga ndikimi i kompjuterÃ«ve dhe komunikimit”. Ai shkruante nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« libÃ«r se “sovraniteti kombÃ«tar nuk Ã«shtÃ« mẽ njÃ« koncept i zbatueshÃ«m” dhe propozonte lÃ«vizje nÃ« etapa “drejt njÃ« komuniteti tÃ« gjerÃ« tÃ« kombeve tÃ« zhvilluara… nÃ«pÃ«rmjet lidhjeve tÃ« ndryshme indirekte dhe tashmÃ« duke zhvilluar kufizimet mbi sovranitetin kombÃ«tar”. NÃ« vitin 1990, ai shkroi nÃ« zÃ«dhÃ«nÃ«se e ElitÃ«s, NeÃ« York Times, se Evropa duhet tÃ« ndjekÃ« njÃ« politikÃ« “tÃ« themeluar nÃ« konceptin madhÃ«shtor tÃ« njÃ« federate (komonuelthi) Trans-Evropian me Komunitetin Evropian si bÃ«rthamÃ«n e saj, por duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« edhe EvropÃ«n Qendrore si dhe duke qenÃ« e hapur, gjithashtu, ndaj rasteve tÃ« mundshme lidhur me Bashkimin Sovjetik”. Ju mund tÃ« shihni se prej nga vjen ky djalÃ«. David Rokfeleri ishte kaq i impresionuar me Brezinskin, saqÃ« e bÃ«ri atÃ« drejtor tÃ« Komisionit TrepalÃ«sh, qÃ« rekrutonte anÃ«tarÃ« nga tÃ« gjitha vendet, me influencÃ« dhe fuqi nÃ« Shtetet e Bashkuara, EvropÃ« dhe Japoni. Disa prej kÃ«tyre tÃ« rekrutuarve ishin prej kohÃ«sh pjesÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« KÃ«shillit pÃ«r MarrÃ«dhÃ«niet me JashtÃ«; disa ishin bilderbergÃ«, gjithashtu, dhe tÃ« tjerÃ« si Henri Kisinger, ishin tÃ« lidhur me tÃ« gjitha ato si dhe me Institutin MbretÃ«ror tÃ« ÃÃ«shtjeve NdÃ«rkombÃ«tare, gjithashtu. Midis shtatÃ«mbÃ«dhjetÃ« burrave qÃ« u takuan nÃ« pronÃ«n e Rokfelerit (Pocantico Hills nÃ« TarrytoÃ«n, Nju Jork) pÃ«r tÃ« planifikuar Komisionin TrepalÃ«sh mÃ« 23-24 korrik 1972, ishin: C. Fred Bergsten (CFR, Bil), njÃ« anÃ«tar i vjetÃ«r nÃ« Institutin Brookings dhe njÃ« partner i vjetÃ«r nÃ« ÃÃ«shtjet Ekonomike NdÃ«rkombÃ«tare me Henri Kisingerin; MekXhorxh Bandi (McGeorge Bundy - KMJ, Bil), presidenti i fondacionit Ford dhe kreu i KÃ«shillit tÃ« Sigurimit KombÃ«tar nÃ«n kujdesin e tÃ« dyve, Xhon Kenedit dhe Lindon Xhonsonit. Fondet e para pÃ«r Komisionin TrepalÃ«sh erdhÃ«n fillimisht nga David Rokfeleri, fondacioni Ford, fondacioni Kettering, nga Lilly EndoÃ«ment, nga Fondi i VÃ«llezÃ«rve Rokfeler si dhe nga fondacioni Thyssen, me shuma mÃ« tÃ« vogla, tÃ« dhuruara nga organizata si General Motors, Exon, Coca Cola, revista Time, CBS, si dhe Uells Fargo Bank. Komisioni i vendosi zyrat e tij qendrore nÃ« RrugÃ«n 46, 345 East, Nju Jork.

 	NjÃ« nga ambiciet e para tÃ« David Rokfelerit dhe Komisionit tÃ« tij TrepalÃ«sh ishte tÃ« vendoste njÃ« anÃ«tar komisioni nÃ« ShtÃ«pinÃ« e BardhÃ« si president tÃ« Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara, sa mÃ« shpejt qÃ« tÃ« ishte e mundur. Ai e realizoi kÃ«tÃ« nÃ« zgjedhjet e ardhshme, kur Xhimi Karter u zgjodh president nga Rokfeleri dhe Brezinski, dhe pÃ«r t’u siguruar se ai do tÃ« zgjidhej, u pÃ«rdorÃ«n i gjithÃ« rrjeti i ElitÃ«s sÃ« parave, medias dhe hileve tÃ« pista. Karteri ishte njÃ« tjetÃ«r president-kukull qÃ« kontrollohej nga Elita. Fjalimet e tij nÃ« fushatÃ«n elektorale ishin tÃ« shkruara nga Brezinski dhe asgjÃ« nuk mund tÃ« ishte mÃ« fyese ndaj sÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«s, se sa pranimi i fjalimi tÃ« tij pÃ«r nominimin demokrat. NÃ« botÃ«n e politikÃ«s mos i trego popullit se kÃ« pÃ«rfaqÃ«son; duhet t’i tregosh atij atÃ« anÃ« qÃ« ata duan qÃ« tu paraqitÃ«sh. Kur shikon tÃ« shkuarÃ«n e Karterit, Ã§farÃ« shembulli i mirÃ« do tÃ« ishte kur ai fliste pÃ«r:

“…njÃ« elitÃ« politike dhe ekonomike, e cila u ka dhÃ«nÃ« formÃ« vendimeve dhe asnjÃ«herÃ« nuk ka dhÃ«nÃ« llogari pÃ«r gabimet dhe as qÃ« shqetÃ«sohet nga padrejtÃ«sia. Kur mbizotÃ«ronte papunÃ«sia, ata nuk rrinin asnjÃ«herÃ« nÃ« radhÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« kÃ«rkuar punÃ«. Kur nga njÃ« sistem i ngatÃ«rruar i mirÃ«qenies do tÃ« vinte si pasojÃ« dÃ«shtimi, ata asnjÃ«herÃ« nuk mbetÃ«n pa ushqim dhe veshmbathje, ose pa ndonjÃ« vend pÃ«r tÃ« fjetur. Kur shkollat publike janÃ« inferiore ose shkatÃ«rrohen prej konfliktit, fÃ«mijÃ«t e tyre shkojnÃ« nÃ« shkolla private luksoze. Dhe kur burokracia  fryhet e bÃ«het konfuze, tÃ« fuqishmit gjithmonÃ« pÃ«rpiqen tÃ« zbulojnÃ« dhe interesohen tÃ« gjejnÃ« njÃ« qoshe tÃ« ngrohtÃ«, pÃ«r ndikim dhe pÃ«rfitim tÃ« veÃ§antÃ«”.

           Sigurisht, Xhimi, sigurisht. Ai mund tÃ« kishte shtuar nÃ« fund… “Dhe kjo Ã«shtÃ« plotÃ«sisht e drejtÃ«, gjithashtu”. Administrata e Karterit ishte e tejmbushur me anÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« Komisionit TrepalÃ«sh. Midis rangjeve tÃ« saj ishin: Ãalter Mondale, zÃ«vendÃ«spresident; Sajrus Vens, sekretari i shtetit; Harold BroÃ«n (CFR), sekretari i Mbrojtjes; Ã. Michael Blumenthal (CFR), sekretar i Thesarit; C. Fred Bergsten (CFR, Bil) ndihmÃ«ssekretar i thesarit pÃ«r Ã§Ã«shtjet ndÃ«rkombÃ«tare; Henri OÃ«en (CFR), ambasador dhe pÃ«rfaqÃ«sues special i presidentit pÃ«r takimet ekonomike; Paul C. Ãarnke (CFR) shef pÃ«r negociata Ã§armatimi; AndreÃ« Young (CFR), ambasador nÃ« Kombet e Bashkuara, Paul A. Volcker (CFR, Bil), kryetar i Bordit tÃ« RezervÃ«s Federale dhe … Zbignieu Brzezinski (CFR, Bil), kÃ«shilltar i mbrojtjes kombÃ«tare tÃ« Karterit. Kjo ishte administrata trepalÃ«she. Do tÃ« ishte njÃ« shaka e pÃ«rhershme midis tÃ« brendshmÃ«ve, se sa herÃ« qÃ« Karteri do pÃ«rballej me ndonjÃ« vendim ose dokument, qÃ« pÃ«rfshinte politikÃ«n e jashtme, ai do tÃ« thoshte: “Pastroje atÃ« me Brezhinskin” ose “A e ka parÃ« Brezhinski kÃ«tÃ« gjÃ«?” Pol Volkeri u bÃ« kreu i Rezervave Federale nga Karteri mbi bazÃ«n e udhÃ«zimeve tÃ« David Rokfelerit. Ky pozicion Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« nga vendet mÃ« tÃ« influencuara nÃ« rrjetin e ElitÃ«s, pÃ«r shkak tÃ« fuqisÃ« sÃ« saj pÃ«r tÃ« kontrolluar ekonominÃ« amerikane. Volkleri u bÃ« kreu i AmerikÃ«s Veriore pÃ«r Komisionin TrepalÃ«sh dhe ishte edhe Bilderberg, edhe anÃ«tar i KÃ«shillit pÃ«r MarrÃ«dhÃ«niet me JashtÃ«. Ai qÃ«ndroi shef i ‘Fed-it” derisa u zÃ«vendÃ«sua gjatÃ« qeverisjes sÃ« Reganit nga presidenti nÃ« detyrÃ«, Alen Grinspein (Alan Greenspan), i cili Ã«shtÃ« gjithashtu anÃ«tar i TC-sÃ«, CFR-sÃ« dhe grupit Bilderberg. Thjesht njÃ« rastÃ«si, natyrisht. 

          Influenca e Komisionit TrepalÃ«sh do tÃ« bÃ«hej e pÃ«rbotshme me anÃ«tarÃ«sinÃ« e saj pÃ«rtej elitave amerikane, evropiane dhe japoneze. Irlanda ishte pÃ«rfaqÃ«suar denjÃ«sisht nÃ« komitetin ekzekutiv tÃ« TC-sÃ« nÃ« EvropÃ«, nÃ«pÃ«rmjet kryeministrit Garret Fitzgerald (Bil) dhe nga mÃ« pak e njohura Mary Robinson, e cila do tÃ« ishte presidentja e parÃ« femÃ«r e IrlandÃ«s. Pasi kisha folur rreth kÃ«tyre Ã§Ã«shtjeve nÃ« njÃ« takim nÃ« Totnes nÃ« AnglinÃ« JugperÃ«ndimore, njÃ« zonjushÃ« nga audienca u ngrit dhe tha: “Kjo Ã«shtÃ« hera e parÃ« qÃ« dÃ«gjoj dikÃ« tÃ« flasÃ« pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ«, qysh se burri im (i cili punoi pÃ«r qeverinÃ« e AfrikÃ«s Jugore) mÃ« tregoi njÃ« dokument, nÃ« tÃ« cilin thuhej se Komisioni TrepalÃ«sh kishte urdhÃ«ruar BritaninÃ« tÃ« tÃ«rhiqej prej RodezisÃ«”. Zonja, sikundÃ«r dhe shumica e njerÃ«zve tÃ« tjerÃ« nÃ«pÃ«r botÃ«, asnjÃ«herÃ« nuk kishte dÃ«gjuar pÃ«r Komisionin TrepalÃ«sh deri nÃ« kohÃ«n kur pa dokumentin. Kush ishte Sekretar i JashtÃ«m Britanik nÃ« atÃ« kohÃ« - unÃ« mendoj gjatÃ« qeverisjes sÃ« Margaret TheÃ§erit (Bil) - kur Britania u largua nga Rodesia, tani Zimbabve? Nuk ishte kush tjetÃ«r veÃ§se… Lordi Kerrington, bilderberg dhe anÃ«tar i Komisionit TrepalÃ«sh. Ai po vazhdonte njÃ« politikÃ«, e cila ishte vendosur nga qeveria e PartisÃ« Laburiste tÃ« mÃ«parshme e Xhim Kallagan-it (J.Callaghan - Bil), tani president, sÃ« bashku me lordin Kerrington dhe lordin Xhenkins (Jenkins - TC, Bil) tÃ« Institutit MbretÃ«ror tÃ« ÃÃ«shtjeve NdÃ«rkombÃ«tare. Dhe kush ishte sekretari i JashtÃ«m i Kallagan-it? Dejvid Ouen (David OÃ«en), qÃ« sÃ« shpejti do tÃ« bÃ«hej anÃ«tar i Komisionit TrepalÃ«sh e qÃ« punoi ngushtÃ«sisht me AndreÃ« Young-un, ambasadorin e Xhimi Karterit nÃ« Kombet e Bashkuara dhe anÃ«tar i Komisionit TrepalÃ«sh. MÃ« kujtohet gjithashtu se kur Komuniteti Evropian dÃ«rgoi njÃ« “ambasador” pÃ«r tÃ« negociuar “paqen” nÃ« BosnjÃ«, ata zgjodhÃ«n… lordin Kerrington. Kur ai “dÃ«shtoi”, ata dÃ«rguan… Dejvid Ouenin. MÃ« vonÃ«, njÃ« negociator “i pavarur” i paqes hyri nÃ« skenÃ« nga Amerika - Xhimi Karteri. Dhe unÃ« mendova, kush ishte sekretar i JashtÃ«m kur u vendosÃ«n politikat qÃ« Ã§uan nÃ« luftÃ«n e Falklands, midis BritanisÃ« dhe ArgjentinÃ«s nÃ« vitin 1982? Lordi Kerrington. Ai dha dorÃ«heqjen pÃ«r ato qÃ« ndodhÃ«n dhe u vlerÃ«sua me pozicionin e Sekretarit tÃ« PÃ«rgjithshÃ«m tÃ« NATO-s! Gjithashtu, i pÃ«rfshirÃ« thellÃ«sisht nÃ« negociatat mbi RodezinÃ« dhe tranzicionin nga diktatura e bardhÃ« nÃ« turnturÃ«n e Robert Mugabes, ishte Lord Soames, njÃ« drejtor i N. M. RothsÃ§ajlld gjatÃ« vitit 1979. Jam i sigurt se tÃ« gjitha kÃ«to rastÃ«si duhet tÃ« kenÃ« njÃ« shpjegim tÃ« padjallÃ«zuar. Thjesht, unÃ« nuk mund ta gjej atÃ«.

*Klubi i RomÃ«s dhe LÃ«vizja Ambjentaliste*

              Klubi i RomÃ«s do tÃ« shpallej publikisht mÃ« 1968 prej frimasonit italian, Aurelio Pecei (Aurelio Peccei -Kom.300), i cili njÃ«herÃ« i pati thÃ«nÃ« mikut tÃ« tij, ish Sekretarit tÃ« Shtetit tÃ« SHBA-ve, AleksandÃ«r Haig (TC), se ai ndjehej si Adam Uejshaupt (Adam Ãeishaupt) i rimishÃ«ruar. Ueishaupt ishte njeriu mbas Iluminatit modern. Pecei ishte shefi ekzekutiv i KompanisÃ« sÃ« Motorave tÃ« Fiatit nÃ«n presidentin dhe bilderbergasin e shquar Giovanni Agnelli (Kom 300). Klubi i RomÃ«s ishte krijuar pas takimeve nÃ« pronÃ«n private tÃ« familjes Rokfeler nÃ« Bellagio, Itali. Roli i Klubit tÃ« RomÃ«s ishte dhe vazhdon tÃ« jetÃ« propaganda rreth krizÃ«s ambjentale dhe pÃ«rdorimi i saj pÃ«r tÃ« justifikuar centralizimin e fuqisÃ« (problem-reagim-zgjidhje) dhe pÃ«r tÃ« pÃ«rmbajtur zhvillimin industrial nÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« perÃ«ndimin dhe nÃ« tÃ« ashtuquajturÃ«n Bota e TretÃ«. Ky ishte gjithashtu njÃ« ‘justifikim’ tjetÃ«r pÃ«r kontrollin e popullsisÃ« (eugjenika). Pecei ishte njÃ« mbrojtÃ«s i devotshÃ«m i qeverisjes botÃ«rore dhe Klubi i tij i RomÃ«s ka krijuar plane pÃ«r ristrukturimin e botÃ«s nÃ« pesÃ« rajone nÃ«n kontrollin e njÃ« autoriteti qendror botÃ«ror. Ky ka lÃ«shuar disa ‘raporte’, pÃ«rfshirÃ« KufijtÃ« e Rritjes, mÃ« 1972, tÃ« sponsorizuar prej RokfelerÃ«ve. Kjo ishte shpÃ«rndarÃ« si njÃ« libÃ«r xhepi me 197 faqe, i publikuar 18 herÃ« dhe nÃ« 23 gjuhÃ« tÃ« ndryshme. KufijtÃ« e Rritjes ka qenÃ« cituar gjerÃ«sisht prej lÃ«vizjes sÃ« ambjentalistÃ«ve nÃ« mbÃ«shtetje tÃ« argumentave tÃ« tyre, por ata duhet ta marrin nÃ« konsideratÃ« faktin se diÃ§ka qÃ« vjen nga Klubi i RomÃ«s Ã«shtÃ« pjesÃ« e njÃ« Plani tÃ« ElitÃ«s pÃ«r ta orjentuar mendimin njerÃ«zor dhe pÃ«r tÃ« bindur njerÃ«zit qÃ« tÃ« pranojnÃ« qÃ«llimet e Rendit tÃ« Ri BotÃ«ror. KÃ«shtu Ã«shtÃ« dega ‘shpirtÃ«rore’ e Klubit tÃ« RomÃ«s, Klubit tÃ« Budapestit e drejtuar prej Ervin Laszio, njÃ« mbÃ«shtetÃ«s i Aurelio Peceit. Ata duhet tÃ« marrin nÃ« llogari, gjithashtu, faktin se Pecei mÃ« vonÃ« pranoi dhe u justifikua se kompjuteri i pÃ«rdorur pÃ«r tÃ« prodhuar tÃ« dhÃ«nat e tij ishte programuar pÃ«r tÃ« prodhuar rezultatin e dÃ«shiruar. Ai tha se kjo ishte bÃ«rÃ« sepse kombet kÃ«rkonin ‘trajtim shok’, nÃ« se ata pranonin kontrollin e popullsisÃ«. Ekonomisti me famÃ«, Gunnar Myrdal, tha pÃ«r metodat e Klubit tÃ« RomÃ«s se:

          PÃ«rdorimi i ekuacioneve matematike dhe i njÃ« kompjuteri tÃ« madh, i cili rregjistron alternativat e politikÃ«s sÃ« pÃ«rfytyruar abstrakte nga njÃ« ‘model i stimuluar botÃ«ror’, do ti bÃ«jÃ« pÃ«rshtypje publikut tÃ« pÃ«rgjithshÃ«m tÃ« pafajshÃ«m, por ka pak, nÃ« se vÃ«rtet ka njÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«, bazueshmÃ«ri shkencore. KÃ«shtu, ky ‘lloj modeli i cili tashmÃ« Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« mjet i ri pÃ«r njerÃ«zimin’, fatkeqÃ«sisht nuk Ã«shtÃ« i vÃ«rtetÃ«. Ai pÃ«rfaqÃ«son gjoja njÃ« arritje tÃ« njÃ« tipi tÃ« cilin ne e kemi, prej njÃ« kohÃ« tÃ« gjatÃ«...

     Ishte ndikimi dhe udhÃ«heqja e Klubit tÃ« RomÃ«s dhe “tÃ« dhÃ«nat” e tij qÃ« krijuan njÃ« raport tjetÃ«r i cili pati njÃ« rezultat fundamental mbi pÃ«rshpejtimin e ‘ambjentalizmit’. Ky ishte njÃ« studim i urdhÃ«ruar prej Komisionit TrepalÃ«sh tÃ« kontrolluar nga administrata Karter. MÃ« 24 korrik 1980, nÃ« muajt e fundit tÃ« presidencÃ«s Karter, sekretari i tij i shtetit, Edmund Muskie (TC, CFR) paraqiti pÃ«r Presidentin raportin Bota nÃ« 2000-Ã«n. Ky jepte njÃ« panoramÃ« botÃ«rore tÃ« mbipopulluar, burim dhe ushqim tÃ« pakÃ«t dhe rreziqe ambjentale tÃ« cilat ai i llogariste se do tÃ« shkaktonin vdekje tÃ« mÃ« sÃ« paku 170 milion njerÃ«zve deri nÃ« vitin 2000. Ky raport u ndoq gjashtÃ« muaj mÃ« vonÃ« prej njÃ« raporti tjetÃ«r, E ardhmja e botÃ«s: KohÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« vepruar, punim i KÃ«shillit tÃ« ShtÃ«pisÃ« sÃ« BardhÃ« mbi CilÃ«sinÃ« e Ambjentit. Ky raport bÃ«nte thirrje pÃ«r njÃ« seri masash nÃ« pÃ«rgjigje ndaj krizÃ«s sÃ« paraqitur nÃ« Bota nÃ« 2000-Ã«n dhe nÃ« krye tÃ« pÃ«rgjigjeve ishte ... kontrolli i popullsisÃ« nÃ«pÃ«rmjet sterilizimit dhe mÃ«nyrave tÃ« tjera. Si rezultat i kÃ«saj, tÃ« dyja raportet bÃ«nin thirrje pÃ«r kufizimin e zhvillimit shkencor dhe kufizimin e transferimit teknologjik nÃ« vendet nÃ« zhvillim dhe shumÃ« shpejt, kÃ«to politika ishin propaganduar nÃ«pÃ«r botÃ«. Sajrus Vens (TC, CFR, Bil, Kom.300), sekretar i shtetit tÃ« Karterit pÃ«rpara Muskie-sÃ« drejtoi Komitetin pÃ«r Vitin 2000 dhe tÃ« ardhmen globale me kÃ«tÃ« synim. Vens ishte personi i cili i shtyti tÃ« dyja, Bota nÃ« 2000-Ã«n dhe E ardhmja e botÃ«s, gjatÃ« mandatit tÃ« tij nÃ« Departamentin e Shtetit tÃ« Karterit. NÃ« fjalÃ«n e tij zyrtare nÃ« Kombet e Bashkuara mÃ« 1977, Vensi hodhi poshtÃ« kÃ«rkesat nga vendet nÃ« zhvillim pÃ«r ndryshime nÃ« lidhje me Fondin Monetar NdÃ«rkombÃ«tar dhe pÃ«r padrejtÃ«si tÃ« sistemit ekonomik duke sugjeruar nÃ« vend tÃ« kÃ«saj njÃ« “... rend tÃ« ri botÃ«ror tÃ« bazuar mbi ambientalizmin”.

     UnÃ« do tÃ« kisha mÃ« shumÃ« besim nÃ« problemet dhe zgjidhjet e paraqitura prej Klubit tÃ« RomÃ«s dhe kÃ«to dy raporte tÃ« SHBA-ve, nÃ« se njerÃ«zit qÃ« qÃ«ndrojnÃ« mbrapa tyre nuk do tÃ« ishin tÃ« njÃ«jtÃ«t politikanÃ«, bankierÃ«, industrialistÃ« dhe akademikÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«t mbÃ«shtetin dhe nxitin politikat e Fondit Monetar NdÃ«rkombÃ«tar (IMF) tÃ« kontrolluar prej ElitÃ«s, BankÃ«s sÃ« Shlyerjeve NdÃ«rkombÃ«tare dhe BankÃ«s BotÃ«rore, tÃ« cilat janÃ« pÃ«rgjegjÃ«se pÃ«r vdekjen, urinÃ« dhe vuajtjen e miliarda njerÃ«zve nÃ« gjithÃ« planetin. NjÃ« nga arkitektÃ«t e raportit Bota nÃ« 2000-Ã«n ishte R.Meknemara (Robert McNamara-TC, CFR, Bil), ish president i BankÃ«s BotÃ«rore, politikat e tÃ« cilit kanÃ« shkaktuar njÃ« gjenocid njerÃ«zor dhe ambjental nÃ« BotÃ«n e TretÃ«! UnÃ« do tÃ« kisha mÃ« shumÃ« besim tek kÃ«to zgjidhje ‘shpÃ«timtare ambjentaliste’ nÃ« se nuk do tÃ« ishin tÃ« njÃ«jtit njerÃ«z tÃ« cilÃ«t fshehin pÃ«rdorimin e teknologjive tashmÃ« tÃ« njohura, siÃ§ Ã«shtÃ« teknologjia e energjisÃ« sÃ« lirÃ«, e cila do tÃ« mundte nÃ« pak vjet tÃ« zÃ«vendÃ«sonte masakrÃ«n ambjentale tÃ« djegies sÃ« karburantit fosil. UnÃ« ndryshoj nga ata qÃ« thonÃ« se nuk ka krizÃ« ambjentale dhe se e gjithÃ« kjo gjÃ« Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« propagandÃ« e sajuar. UnÃ« mendoj se ne po shkaktojmÃ« dÃ«me tÃ« tmerrshme ndaj Planetit TokÃ« dhe nÃ« se ne do tÃ« ecim kÃ«shtu, do tÃ« ketÃ« pasoja serioze, madje nÃ« fakt ato janÃ« tÃ« tilla qysh tani. MegjithatÃ«, ajo qÃ« ndjej, Ã«shtÃ« se kÃ«to dÃ«me dihet se janÃ« tÃ« shkaktuara nga Elita dhe padyshim nÃ« zona tÃ« caktuara, tÃ« ekzagjeruara pÃ«r qÃ«llime propagandistike pÃ«r tÃ« krijuar edhe njÃ« tjetÃ«r skenar botÃ«ror sipas skemÃ«s problem-reagim-zgjidhje.

    NÃ« se kÃ«ta qÃ« qÃ«ndrojnÃ« pas kÃ«saj vÃ«rtet kujdesen pÃ«r ambientin dhe jetÃ«t e atyre qÃ« vuajnÃ« kaq shumÃ« nga sistemi i tanishÃ«m, ata do ti kishin lÃ«nÃ« tÃ« lira teknologjitÃ« nÃ«n presion tÃ« cilat do tÃ« reduktonin dramatikisht dÃ«min qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« shkaktuar mbi TokÃ«n. Raporte si Bota nÃ« 2000-Ã«n, Bota nÃ« tÃ« ardhmen dhe ato tÃ« krijuara nga Elita/Klubi i RomÃ«s, bazohen mbi gjetjet e tyre mbi tÃ« cilat ata synojnÃ«‘prirjet e tanishme’. Por Ã§farÃ« janÃ« ‘prirjet e tanishme’? Ato janÃ« vetÃ«m rezultati i politikave tÃ« tanishme tÃ« manipulatorÃ«ve tÃ« ElitÃ«s. Ndryshoni politikat dhe ju do tÃ« ndryshoni edhe ‘tendencat’, edhe rekomandimet se si tÃ« reagoni kundrejt kÃ«tyre ‘prirjeve’. PÃ«rdhunimi i ambientit tÃ« BotÃ«s sÃ« TretÃ« krijon varÃ«sinÃ« qÃ« lidh miliarda njerÃ«z ndaj ElitÃ«s dhe sistemit tÃ« kontrolluar ekonomik, si dhe shkatÃ«ron mundÃ«sitÃ« e tyre pÃ«r tÃ« jetuar pa nevojÃ«n e ‘mbÃ«shtetjes’ nga ndonjÃ« ndihmÃ« e jashtme. DÃ«mtimi i ambientit Ã«shtÃ«, nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ«, i tÃ«mershÃ«m pÃ«r masat e njerÃ«zimit, por njÃ« mjet i shkÃ«lqyer pÃ«r ambiciet e ElitÃ«s. Ndryshoni kÃ«to politika dhe ndryshoni ‘prirjet’ dhe ju do ti bÃ«ni pa lidhje  ‘zgjidhjet’ e kÃ«shilluara nÃ« raportet e Klubit tÃ« RomÃ«s. Por Ã«shtÃ« mjaft qesharake qÃ« tÃ« tilla raporte kurrÃ« nuk kÃ«rrkojnÃ« njÃ« dhÃ«nie fund tÃ« politikave tÃ« tilla tÃ« ElitÃ«s, pasi kÃ«to publikime janÃ« pjesÃ« e tyre.

       ShumÃ« ambjentalistÃ« janÃ« duke bÃ«rÃ« njÃ« fushatÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ« pÃ«r atÃ« qÃ« ata besojnÃ« se Ã«shtÃ« e drejtÃ«, por ka disa tÃ« cilÃ«t e njohin axhendÃ«n e vÃ«rtetÃ« tÃ« Rendit tÃ« Ri BotÃ«ror dhe unÃ« duhet tÃ« them se jam shumÃ« pak i bindur kur dÃ«gjoj njerÃ«z si Al Gore (CFR), zÃ«vendÃ«s presidenti i Bill Klintonit (TC, CFR, Bil), qÃ« tÃ« paraqitet si njÃ« ‘ambjentalist’. UnÃ« do ta merrja shqetÃ«simin e tij pÃ«r ambientin dhe pÃ«r njerÃ«zimin njÃ« Ã§ikÃ« mÃ« pak seriozisht, nÃ« se ai nuk do tÃ« kishte qenÃ« njÃ«ri prej demokratÃ«ve i cili votoi sÃ« bashku me republikanÃ«t e Xhorxh Bushit nÃ« favor tÃ« LuftÃ«s sÃ« Gjirit dhe pati politikat e tij ambjentaliste qÃ« nuk vinin ndesh me faqet e Raportit 2000 dhe Klubin e RomÃ«s. UnÃ« isha njÃ« person i fushatÃ«s ambjentaliste mÃ« 1980 dhe do tÃ« bÃ«hesha zÃ«dhÃ«nÃ«s i PartisÃ« sÃ« GjelbÃ«r Britanike, kÃ«shtu qÃ« unÃ« mund tÃ« kem parÃ« se si pÃ«rfundonin pÃ«rgjigjet e lÃ«vizjes ambjentaliste nga Klubi i RomÃ«s, Bota nÃ« 2000, qasja ndaj problemeve dhe zgjidhjeve. UnÃ« jam ende njÃ« propagandist ambientalist, por tani, nisur prej njÃ« perspektive shumÃ« shumÃ« mÃ« tÃ« gjerÃ«, unÃ« mund tÃ« vlerÃ«soj se si ‘lÃ«vizja e gjelbÃ«r’ Ã«shtÃ« e manipuluar pÃ«r tÃ« nxitur Rendin e Ri BotÃ«ror. Kur, p.sh., lÃ«vizja e gjelbÃ«r tregon fuqinÃ« e errÃ«s dhe fuqinÃ«  e dallgÃ«s si forma alternative tÃ« energjisÃ« ndaj karburanteve fosile, kjo duket shumÃ« pak e besueshme nga qÃ« indirekt tregon se nuk ka zgjidhje, ndaj tÃ« vazhdohet tÃ« shfrytÃ«zohet planeti dhe tÃ« krijohet ndotje. Kjo do tÃ« thotÃ« tÃ« ndihmosh pÃ«r tÃ« fshehur faktin se ekziston teknologjia e energjisÃ« sÃ« lirÃ«. UnÃ« mund tÃ« shoh sot se si presioni pÃ«r kontrollin e popullsisÃ« Ã«shtÃ« - dhe gjithmonÃ« ka qenÃ« i tillÃ« - i nxitur prej ElitÃ«s pÃ«r tÃ« justifikuar njÃ« politikÃ« eugjenike.

           Tema e kÃ«tyre raporteve ambjentale tÃ« ndryshme do tÃ« tregojÃ« se rritja ekonomike mund tÃ« pÃ«rfundojÃ«, diÃ§ka me tÃ« cilÃ«n shumÃ« njerÃ«z nga lÃ«vizja ambjentaliste mund tÃ« jenÃ« nÃ« nje mendje. NÃ« fakt, me kÃ«tÃ« do tÃ« isha edhe unÃ«. Ashtu si me gjithÃ§ka, unÃ« e ndjej se ne kemi nevojÃ« tÃ« shohim hijet e grisÃ«, nÃ« se ne kÃ«rkojmÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n nÃ« ndonjÃ« situatÃ«. NÃ« njÃ«rÃ«n anÃ« kemi ambjentalistÃ«t tÃ« cilÃ«t sfidojnÃ« rritjen dhe nÃ« anÃ«n tjetÃ«r kemi ata qÃ« janÃ« duke investiguar konspiracionin e Rendit tÃ« Ri BotÃ«ror, tÃ« cilÃ«t thonÃ« se tÃ« gjitha problemet ambjentaliste janÃ« njÃ« rreng. UnÃ« e shoh tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«n midis tyre. Po, ekzistojnÃ« probleme ambjentale, por Ã§Ã«shtjet tÃ« cilat ne kemi nevojÃ« tÃ« shtrojmÃ« janÃ« kÃ«to: A janÃ« krijuar problemet ambjentale me qÃ«llim, pÃ«r tÃ« krijuar njÃ« situatÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rshtatshme sipas skemÃ«s problem-reagim-zgjidhje? Dhe a janÃ« pamjet e fundit tÃ« ‘krizÃ«s ambjentale’ tÃ« theksuara me qÃ«llim dhe tÃ« ekzagjeruara pÃ«r tÃ« shpejtuar pÃ«rgjigjen sipas problem-reagim-zgjidhje prej publikut? UnÃ« besoj se pÃ«rgjigja e tÃ« dyja kÃ«tyre pyetjeve Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« po.

       Ne mund tÃ« shohim me tÃ« njÃ«jtÃ«n mÃ«nyrÃ« nÃ« drejtim tÃ« rritjes ekonomike. Disa thonÃ« se ajo duhet tÃ« ndalet, disa thonÃ« se ajo nuk njeh kufij. Por Ã§farÃ« Ã«shtÃ« rritja? ÃshtÃ« thjesht masa e shumÃ«s sÃ« parasÃ« qÃ« shpenzohet pÃ«r mallra e shpenzime pÃ«r njÃ« vit. Kjo shifÃ«r Ã«shtÃ« ajo qÃ« ne e quajmÃ« Produkti KombÃ«tar Bruto (Gross National Product-GNP) ose Produkti i BrendshÃ«m Bruto (Gross Domestic Product-GDP). NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« ‘rritja’ Ã«shtÃ« shuma totale e tÃ« gjitha ngjarjeve pozitive dhe negative nÃ« Ã§do vit nÃ« botÃ« qÃ« pÃ«rfshin shpenzimin e tÃ« hollave; kjo Ã«shtÃ« e gjitha. TÃ« hollat e shpenzuara pÃ«r zhvillimin cilÃ«sor tÃ« jetÃ«ve tÃ« njerÃ«zve, shpenzimi pÃ«r luftra, pÃ«r aksidente rrugore, pÃ«rgjigja ndaj katastrofave tÃ« tankerÃ«ve tÃ« naftÃ«s, janÃ« tÃ« gjitha saktÃ«sisht tÃ« matura njÃ«lloj prej kÃ«tij sistemi, sepse gjithÃ§ka shtohet nÃ« etiketÃ«n ekonomike – GDP. Kjo Ã«shtÃ« thjesht qesharake. Ajo qÃ« ne e quajmÃ« rritje nuk na tregon ndonjÃ« gjÃ«kafshÃ«, pÃ«rveÃ§ faktit se sa absurde janÃ« indikatorÃ«t (treguesit) tanÃ« ekonomikÃ«. Kur ne flasim pÃ«r njÃ« fund tÃ« rritjes ose themi se kjo rritje nuk ka kufij, ne jemi duke pyetur, ‘ÃfarÃ« lloj rritje? Dhe rritje pÃ«r Ã§farÃ«?’. Natyrisht qÃ« ka kufij pÃ«r rritje, nÃ« se ju jeni duke folur pÃ«r shtrirjen konstante pÃ«r atÃ« qÃ« ne marrim nga planeti dhe e flakim atÃ« si mbetje tÃ« ndotur. Por kur kuptimi i drejtÃ« i fizikÃ«s dhe teknologjisÃ« Ã«shtÃ« zbuluar dhe Ã«shtÃ« paraqitur nÃ« dobi tÃ« jetesÃ«s sonÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rditshme, ne do tÃ« shohim se kjo trysni mbi njohurinÃ« mund tÃ« na japÃ« ne ngrohje dhe fuqi pÃ«r tÃ« cilÃ«n ne kemi nevojÃ« pÃ«r njÃ« jetÃ« tÃ« rehatshme e tÃ« mundshme pÃ«r tÃ« gjithÃ« njerÃ«zit e botÃ«s, pa e rrjepur planetin. NÃ«n kÃ«tÃ« sistem, rritja sipas merr-prodho-flak dhe mino-digj-ndot mund tÃ« sjellÃ« frenim, ndÃ«rsa, nÃ« tÃ« njÃ«jtÃ«n kohÃ«, gjithkush nÃ« botÃ« mund tÃ« ketÃ« njÃ« standard jete mÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«, jo mÃ« primitiv. Fundi i rritjes nga merr-prodho-flak dhe ekspansioni pÃ«r kushte mÃ« tÃ« mira jete pÃ«r tÃ« gjithÃ« nuk janÃ« kontradiktore. Ato jÃ«n tÃ« mundura me ndalimin e trysnisÃ« ndaj njohurive shkencore tÃ« cilat do tÃ« zgjidhin ‘problemet’ ambjentale dhe njerÃ«zore tÃ« cilat janÃ« inxhinieruar  pÃ«r tÃ« na kontrolluar ne. Ajo qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« e qartÃ« Ã«shtÃ« fakti se pÃ«rdorimi i ambientalizmit pÃ«r tÃ« justifikuar kontrollin e pÃ«rqÃ«ndruar vazhdon me shpejtÃ«si.

 Klubi i RomÃ«s punon pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« rezultat pranÃ« Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara. NÃ« shkurt 1972, njÃ« reklamÃ« e sponsorizuar prej ShoqatÃ«s BotÃ«rore tÃ« FederalistÃ«ve BotÃ«rorÃ« tÃ« kontrolluar nga Rokfeler/CFR, u duk nÃ« revistÃ«n The Humanist tÃ« American Humanist Association. Vini re pÃ«rdorimin e fjalÃ«ve tÃ« tilla si problem dhe zgjidhje. Kjo reklamÃ« thotÃ«:

           “FederalistÃ«t BotÃ«rorÃ« besojnÃ« se kriza ambjentaliste me tÃ« cilin po ballafaqohet Planeti TokÃ« Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« problem dhe si i tillÃ« kÃ«rkon njÃ« zgjidhje ‘globale’  - njÃ« Agjensi Ambjentale tÃ« Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara me fuqi pÃ«r tÃ« marrÃ« vendime. ÃAÃF ka paraqitur njÃ« propozim qÃ« pikÃ«risht  njÃ« axhensi e tillÃ« tÃ« merrej nÃ« konsideratÃ« nÃ« KonferencÃ«n Ambjentaliste tÃ« Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara mÃ« 1972, tÃ« mbajtur nÃ« Stokolm”.

       NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« rast koordinimi Ã«shtÃ« interesant,. Viti 1972 ishte viti i publikimit tÃ« raportit Limitet e Rritjes sÃ« Klubit tÃ« RomÃ«s. Trupat ishin grumbulluar pÃ«r betejÃ«. Ishte njÃ« betejÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« bindur publikun se kishte njÃ« problem ambjental botÃ«ror nÃ« nevojÃ« pÃ«r njÃ« zgjidhje tÃ« centralizuar botÃ«rore. Me shumÃ« shpejtÃ«si, Konferenca Ambjentaliste e UN-sÃ« Ã§oi drejt AgjensisÃ« sÃ« Ambjentit sipas programit ambjental tÃ« UN (UNEP). Drejtori i parÃ« ishte kanadezi Maurice Strong (Kom300) njÃ« milioner nafte dhe ish i besuar i Fondacionit Rokfeler. Ai ishte sekretar i pÃ«rgjithshÃ«m i KonferencÃ«s sÃ« Stokholmit dhe njÃ« nga zÃ«rat kryesorÃ« tÃ« Klubit tÃ« RomÃ«s. Strong dhe David Rokfeleri shkruan parathÃ«nien pÃ«r njÃ« libÃ«r tÃ« Komisionit TrepalÃ«sh, PÃ«rtej NdÃ«rvarÃ«sisÃ«: ZÃ«nia nÃ« lak e ekonomisÃ« botÃ«rore dhe Ekologjia e TokÃ«s. Midis bashkautorÃ«ve ishte miku dhe shoku i Strongut, Xh. Mekneill (Jim MacNeill), i cili e kishte kÃ«shilluar atÃ« nÃ« Stokholm. Ata ishin qÃ« tÃ« dy anÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« Komisionit BotÃ«ror mbi Ambientin dhe Zhvillimin dhe Mekneill, si sekretar i pÃ«rgjithshÃ«m i kÃ«saj organizate luajti njÃ« rol udhÃ«heqÃ«s nÃ« shkrimin e raportit tÃ« quajtur E ardhmja jonÃ« e pÃ«rbashkÃ«t, njÃ« tjetÃ«r volum i pÃ«rhershÃ«m i cituar prej lÃ«vizjes ambjentaliste. Ky Ã«shtÃ« gjithashtu i njohur si Raporti Brundtland, sipas emrit tÃ« kryeministres sÃ« NorvegjisÃ« Gro Harlam Brundtland, e cila e vendosi emrin e saj nÃ« tÃ«. Ajo ishte njÃ« mbÃ«shtetÃ«se entuziaste e Bashkimit Europian si edhe e masave pÃ«r kontrollin e popullsisÃ«. BashkÃ«shorti i saj, Arne Olav Brundtland ishte njÃ« bilderberger.

      MÃ« 1992 erdhi Samiti i TokÃ«s i paralajmÃ«ruar nga Kombet e Bashkuara, nÃ« Rio de Zhaneiro, Brazil, i cili bashkoi sÃ« bashku kokat e qeverive botÃ«rore dhe ambjentalistÃ«t mÃ« tÃ« njohur  si britaniku Jonathan Porritt, ish drejtuesi i MiqtÃ« e TokÃ«s sÃ« MbretÃ«risÃ« sÃ« Bashkuar dhe tashmÃ« kÃ«shilltar i Princit Ãarls. Sekretar i PÃ«rgjithshÃ«m i Samitit tÃ« Rio de Zhaneiros ishte, ku e kam dÃ«gjuar, ... Maurice Strong, miku jeshil i David Rokfelerit. Strongu ishte kÃ«shilluar nga shoku tjetÃ«r jeshil i Rokfelerit ... Xhim Mekneill. PÃ«rtej NdÃ«rvarÃ«sisÃ« sÃ« ofertÃ«s tÃ« rrethuar nga Komisioni Trilateral, pÃ«r Rion ishte publikuar si detyrÃ« shkollore njÃ« material siÃ§ ishte Ekonomiksi dhe Ambjenti BotÃ«ror prej KÃ«shillit pÃ«r MarrÃ«dhÃ«nie me JashtÃ«. Tema ishte ... pÃ«rqÃ«ndrimi i kontrollit nÃ« mbrojtje tÃ« botÃ«s. Mauris Strong Ã«shtÃ« President i FederatÃ«s BotÃ«rore tÃ« Shoqatave tÃ« Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara, bashkÃ«kryetar i Forumit Ekonomik BotÃ«ror dhe antar i Klubit tÃ« RomÃ«s, ndÃ«rmjet organizmave tÃ« shumta tÃ« futura nÃ« Rendin e Ri BotÃ«ror. Strong ishte duke pÃ«rdorur ambientin pÃ«r tÃ« shfajÃ«suar pÃ«rqÃ«ndrimin e fuqisÃ«.

     NjÃ« tjetÃ«r i mirÃ«njohur me fasadÃ« jeshile pas Samitit tÃ« Rios, ishte Lester Braun (L.R.BroÃ«n), koka kundÃ«r ‘establishmentit’ nÃ« pÃ«rgjithÃ«si prej Institutit ÃorldÃ«atch nÃ« Ãashington. MegjithatÃ«, mospÃ«lqimi i tij pÃ«r institucionet nuk e ndalonte atÃ« tÃ« ishte njÃ« antar i CFR-sÃ«. Instituti i tij publikon raportin e detajuar tÃ« pÃ«rvitshmÃ«m Gjendja e BotÃ«s. Versioni i kÃ«saj i vitit 1989-Ã«s qÃ« ndodhet tek rafti im i bibliotekÃ«s mÃ« thotÃ« mua se: “Fondi i VÃ«llezÃ«rve Rokfeler, Trusti Ãinthrop Rokfeler dhe Fondacioni Xhorxh Gand (George Gund) japin skeletin e mbÃ«shtetjes financiare pÃ«r seritÃ« e botimit tÃ« Gjendjes sÃ« BotÃ«s”. UnÃ« nuk jam Ã§uditur. NÃ« Gjendja e BotÃ«s sÃ« tij mÃ« 1991, Braun theksonte se:

                  “... beteja pÃ«r tÃ« shpÃ«tuar planetin do tÃ« zÃ«vendÃ«sojÃ« betejÃ«n ideologjike si temÃ« e organizuar e rendit tÃ« ri botÃ«ror... [me] fundin e konfliktit ideologjik qÃ« dominoi njÃ« gjeneratÃ« tÃ« punÃ«ve ndÃ«rkombÃ«tare, me njÃ« rend botÃ«ror tÃ« formÃ«suar prej njÃ« axhende tÃ« re, qÃ« pritet tÃ« lindÃ«”

     Ka pasur njÃ« mobilizim tÃ« dukshÃ«m prej ElitÃ«s qÃ« tÃ« flasÃ« me tÃ« njÃ«jtin zÃ« dhe tÃ« pÃ«rdorÃ«, gjithashtu, kÃ«ta ambjentalistÃ« tÃ« cilÃ«t nuk e dinÃ« se janÃ« tÃ« manipuluar. David Rokfeler (Kom 300), Henri Kisinger (kom. 300), Fransua Miteran (Kom 300), Vili Brand (Kom 300), Mihail GorbaÃ§ov dhe shumÃ« tÃ« tjerÃ« tÃ« tillÃ«, janÃ« duke pÃ«rsÃ«ritur si papagallÃ« pjesÃ«n e vargut mbi ambientin, i cili vendoset pÃ«rmbledhtaz, krizÃ« botÃ«rore = zgjidhje botÃ«rore. GorbaÃ§ovi i instruktuar mirÃ« prej miqve tÃ« tij Rokfeler dhe Kisinger, befas filloi tÃ« flasÃ« me pasion mbi ambientin. Ai tha:

           “Kriza ekologjike tÃ« cilÃ«n ne po e pÃ«rjetojmÃ« sot – qÃ« nga zbrazja e ozonit tek shpyllÃ«zimi dhe ajri katastrofik – Ã«shtÃ« tragjike por na bind ne me provÃ«n se bota ku ne tÃ« gjithÃ« jetojmÃ« Ã«shtÃ« e ndÃ«rlidhur dhe e ndÃ«rvarur. Kjo do tÃ« thotÃ« se ne kemi nevojÃ« pÃ«r njÃ« politikÃ« tÃ« pÃ«rshtatshme ndÃ«rkombÃ«tare nÃ« fushÃ«n e ekologjisÃ«. VetÃ«m nÃ« se ne formulojmÃ« njÃ« politikÃ« tÃ« tillÃ« do tÃ« jemi nÃ« gjendje tÃ« shmangim katastrofÃ«n. NÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, pÃ«rpunimi i politikave tÃ« tilla parashtron probleme jo tradicionale dhe tÃ« vÃ«shtirra qÃ« do tÃ« ndikojnÃ« nÃ« sovranitetin e shteteve”.

      Gazetarja e NeÃ« York Times Flora Luis (Flora LeÃ«is  - CFR) e mirÃ«priti apelin e GorbaÃ§ovit pÃ«r tÃ« nxitur njÃ« “plan pÃ«r njÃ« kod botÃ«ror tÃ« drejtimit tÃ« ambientit ...[i cili do tÃ«] jetÃ« njÃ« pamje e qeverisÃ« botÃ«rore, pÃ«r shkak se kjo do tÃ« sjellÃ« pÃ«r gjykim shtetet tek Gjykata BotÃ«rore”. Rrjeti i qeverisÃ« sekrete ka kaq shumÃ« anÃ«tarÃ« nÃ« media, sa qÃ« nuk Ã«shtÃ« problem gjetja e mbÃ«shtetjes pÃ«r manovrimet e saj nga ky drejtim. Ka probleme ambjentale, shumica e tÃ« cilave tÃ« pÃ«rshtatshme pÃ«r politikat e ElitÃ«s, por ata janÃ« shumÃ« tÃ« kujdesshÃ«m pÃ«rpara se ju tÃ« pranoni propagandÃ«n e pÃ«rqÃ«ndruesve ambjentalistÃ«. Ata vinÃ« pasi mendja e juaj ta pranojÃ« kÃ«tÃ«. UnÃ« do tÃ« sugjeroja se Ã«shtÃ« shumÃ« e vlefshme pÃ«r dikÃ« qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« duke vÃ«shtruar themeluesit kryesorÃ« tÃ« organizatave ambjentaliste dhe tÃ« shkuarÃ«n e njerÃ«zve pararojÃ« tÃ« tyre, pÃ«r tÃ« parÃ« nÃ« se ka ndonjÃ« lidhje tÃ« tyre me rrjetin ekzistues tÃ« ElitÃ«s.

*Klubi i RomÃ«s dhe kontrolli i popullsisÃ«*

            NjÃ« tjetÃ«r pamje ogurzezÃ« e Klubit tÃ« RomÃ«s dhe i planifikimit super mashtrues tÃ« fushatÃ«s sÃ« “tÃ« blertÃ«ve” tÃ« ElitÃ«s, Ã«shtÃ« pÃ«rdorimi i mjedisit pÃ«r tÃ« nxitur kontrollin e popullsisÃ« - eugjenizmi. ÃshtÃ« qartÃ«sisht e vÃ«rtetÃ«, ashtu si shprehen edhe nxitÃ«sit e Rendit tÃ« Ri BotÃ«ror, se ekziston njÃ« limit i caktuar njerÃ«zish, tÃ« cilÃ«t mund tÃ« jetojnÃ« nÃ« kÃ«tÃ« planet. Ju nuk mund ta kundÃ«rshtoni kÃ«tÃ«, pasi, nÃ«se ka njÃ« qenie njerÃ«zore pÃ«r Ã§do metÃ«r katror nÃ« TokÃ«, atÃ«herÃ« duket qartÃ« se kjo Ã«shtÃ« shumÃ« mÃ« tepÃ«r. KÃ«shtu, pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« ka disa kufij. Dhe pÃ«rsÃ«ri na duhet tÃ« bÃ«jmÃ« disa pyetje. Sa mÃ« tepÃ«r ka tek fjalÃ«t “shumÃ« mÃ« tepÃ«r”? A do tÃ« mundet kapaciteti mbajtÃ«s i pashqetÃ«suar i TokÃ«s tÃ« jetÃ« shumÃ« mÃ« i madh nga sot, nÃ«se elita industriale dhe ajo e bankingut nuk do ta shkatÃ«rronin fuqinÃ« e rritjes ushqimore tÃ« BotÃ«s sÃ« TretÃ« dhe nÃ«se nuk do tÃ« mbaheshin nÃ«n trysni njohuritÃ« shkencore dhe teknologjike pÃ«r tÃ« qenÃ« tÃ« vlefshme pÃ«r Ã§do njeri? A ka shembuj tÃ« ardhshÃ«m tÃ« projektuara pÃ«r tu ekzagjeruar nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« qÃ«llimshme, pÃ«r tÃ« justifikuar njÃ« politikÃ« tÃ« eugjenikÃ«s botÃ«rore? PÃ«rgjigjet e kÃ«tyre pyetjeve, mendoj unÃ«, janÃ«: mÃ« shumÃ« se sa ne kemi tani; po dhe po. NÃ«se lexoni botimet e gjetura tÃ« Klubit tÃ« RomÃ«s dhe tÃ« tjera si Global 2000, dhe shihni njerÃ«zit mbrapa saj e historitÃ« e tyre nÃ« mbÃ«shtetje tÃ« eugjenikÃ«s, nuk Ã«shtÃ« shumÃ« e vÃ«shtirÃ« tÃ« vlerÃ«soni se kÃ«to raporte realisht janÃ« justifikime pÃ«r zgjedhjen e atyre zonave tÃ« popullsisÃ« botÃ«rore, tÃ« konsideruara si tÃ« njÃ« lloji inferior, qÃ« do tÃ« thotÃ« njerÃ«z jo tÃ« bardhÃ«, madje edhe tÃ« atyre tÃ« konsideruara inferiore midis tÃ« bardhÃ«ve. NÃ« gjuhÃ«n politike kjo tingÃ«llon kÃ«shtu: “… pika mÃ« thelbÃ«sore, qÃ« nÃ«nvizon gjithÃ« nevojat e politikÃ«s sÃ« jashtme amerikane Ã«shtÃ« mbipopullimi”. KÃ«to fjalÃ« dolÃ«n nga Robert Meknemara (KMJ, KT, Bil), njÃ« prej njerÃ«zve i cili qÃ«ndron mbrapa raportit Global 2000.

         NÃ« qendÃ«r tÃ« gjithÃ« kÃ«saj qÃ«ndron pÃ«rsÃ«ri emri i Rokfelerit. NÃ« vitin 1952, pas dekadash financimesh dhe mbÃ«shtetjesh tÃ« eugjenikÃ«s, Xhon D. Rokfeler III krijoi KÃ«shillin e tij tÃ« PopullatÃ«s, qÃ« ende ekziston edhe sot e kÃ«saj dite. Ky front i ElitÃ«s bÃ«n thirrje pÃ«r rritje zero tÃ« popullsisÃ« nÃ« Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe nÃ« fjalÃ«t e tij nÃ« raportin e pÃ«rvitshÃ«m tÃ« vitit 1979 thuhet: “shtrira e qeverisÃ« – programet e planifikuara tÃ« familjeve tÃ« mbÃ«shtetura nÃ« sektorin nÃ« zhvillim [i jo tÃ« bardhÃ«ve]” dhe “pÃ«rhapja e lÃ«vizjes sÃ« popullsisÃ« zero dhe malthusianizmit tÃ« Klubit tÃ« RomÃ«s nÃ« vendet e zhvilluara”. Malthusianizmi e mori emrin nga Thomas Robert Malthus, tipi tÃ« cilin e kam pÃ«rmendur nÃ« kapitullin e fundit. Ai ishte njÃ« agjent i paguar i KompanisÃ« Britanike tÃ« Indive Lindore, e cila imponoi opium mbi kinezÃ«t. TeoritÃ« e tij mbi popullsinÃ« u krijuan pÃ«r tÃ« justifikuar nevojÃ«n pÃ«r tÃ« ulur rezervÃ«n gjenetike tÃ« mÃ« tÃ« vobektÃ«ve, tÃ« cilÃ«n ai e pa si pak mÃ« lart nga ai i kafshÃ«ve. ZyrtarÃ« tÃ« KÃ«shillit tÃ« PopullsisÃ« pÃ«rfaqÃ«soheshin fuqimisht mes “kÃ«shilltarÃ«ve tÃ« jashtÃ«m”, tÃ« thirrur aty nga autorÃ«t e Global 2000 dhe e Ardhmja BotÃ«rore. 

          Kreu i forcÃ«s detyruese tÃ« Global 2000, i caktuar nga Sajrus Vens, ishte Gerald O. Barney, mbikÃ«qyrÃ«si i njÃ« tjetÃ«r studimi tÃ« kontrollit tÃ« popullsi/mjedisit tÃ« Rokfelerit - Axhenda e Pambaruar. Agjensi tÃ« tjera qÃ« mbÃ«shtetÃ«n pÃ«rgatitjen e raportit, pÃ«rfshinin edhe The Ãorld Ãildlife Fund, kryesuar nga princi Filip (Bil) dhe i pÃ«rkrahur nga princi Ãarls (Bil), princi Bernhard (Bil) dhe familja Hapsburg; Instituti pÃ«r Urdhrin BotÃ«ror, krijuar nga C. Douglas Dillon, nÃ«n drejtimin e Bertnard Rasell (Kom 300); dhe Draper Fund – Population Crisis Committee, themeluar nga promovuesi eugjenik, Uilliam Draper; dhe Instituti Aspen i kontrolluar nga Elita. NÃ« vitin 1965, u krijua njÃ« organizatÃ« e frymÃ«zuar nga KÃ«shilli pÃ«r MarrÃ«dhÃ«niet me JashtÃ« duke u quajtur grupi i Axhenda 2000. Kjo hartonte njÃ« raport me bashkautor Zbiginiev Brzezinskin (KT, KMJ, Bil) qÃ« bÃ«nte thirrje pÃ«r pÃ«rfundimin e rritjes sÃ« popullsisÃ« nÃ« BotÃ«n e TretÃ«. NÃ« tÃ« njÃ«jtin vit, Xhorxh Ball (KT, KMJ, Bil) nÃ« atÃ« kohÃ« ZÃ«vendÃ«sministÃ«r i Shtetit pÃ«r ÃÃ«shtjet Ekonomike nÃ« administratÃ«n e Xhonsonit, caktoi njÃ« task force pÃ«r tÃ« hetuar mbi “problemin” e rritjes sÃ« popullsisÃ«. I caktuar pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« task force, e cila mÃ« vonÃ« do tÃ« bÃ«hej Zyra e ÃÃ«shtjeve mbi PopullsinÃ«, ishin… Sajrus Vens (KT, KMJ, Bil, Kom 300), i cili nxiti Raportin Global 2000 pÃ«r presidentin si dhe Richard Gardner (KT, KMJ, Kom 300), qÃ« mÃ« vonÃ« do tÃ« bÃ«hej ambasador pÃ«r ItalinÃ« nÃ« kohÃ«n e Xhimi Karterit dhe kÃ«shilltar i Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara nÃ«n presidentin Bill Klinton. Shih se si kÃ«ta njerÃ«z, tÃ« cilÃ«t kÃ«rkuan njÃ« Rend tÃ« Ri BotÃ«ror pÃ«r kontrollin botÃ«ror tÃ« centralizuar ekonomik dhe politik, janÃ« gjithashtu edhe ata, tÃ« cilÃ«t dÃ«shirojnÃ« kontrollin e popullsisÃ« - eugjeniksi. Ky Ã«shtÃ« tÃ« menduarit mbrapa Klubit tÃ« RomÃ«s dhe Raportit Global 2000, qÃ« janÃ« pÃ«rmendur kaq shumÃ« nga lÃ«vizja ambientaliste!

          LuftÃ«rat u pÃ«rdorÃ«n nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« zhurmshme dhe pa mÃ«shirÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« detyruar kontrollin e popullsisÃ« nÃ« vendet e jo tÃ« bardhÃ«ve. Dy nga komandantÃ«t kryesorÃ« tÃ« forcave ushtarake tÃ« Shteteve tÃ« Bashkuara nÃ« Vietnam ishin Meksuell TejlÃ«r (MaxÃ«ell Taylor) dhe Uilliam Uestmorelend (Ãilliam Ãestmoreland), qÃ« tÃ« dy anÃ«tarÃ« tÃ« Fondit Draper - Komiteti i KrizÃ«s sÃ« PopullsisÃ« tÃ« angazhuar nÃ« kontrollin e popullsisÃ«. Gjenocidi nga Pol Pot nÃ« Kamboxhia ishte njÃ« nga shembujt mÃ« tÃ« dukshÃ«m nÃ« zgjedhjen e popullsisÃ« jo tÃ« bardhÃ«. Miliona vdiqÃ«n, gati rreth 23 pÃ«r qind e popullsisÃ« kamboxhiane u vra. PÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« ishin disa njerÃ«z pÃ«rgjegjÃ«s, duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« edhe Henri Kisingerin, fituesi i Ã§mimit Nobel pÃ«r Paqen. Kisingeri, njÃ« mbÃ«shtetÃ«s legjendar i regjimit komunist kinez, ka qenÃ« zÃ«ri kyÃ§ nÃ« marrÃ«dhÃ«niet amerikano-kineze, qÃ« nÃ« kohÃ«n e RiÃ§ard Niksonit. Tentativat e tij pÃ«r tÃ« minuar rendin e krijuar dolÃ«n nÃ« pah nÃ« vitin 1969, kur ai dhe presidenti i tij autorizuan bombardimin ilegal nÃ« Kamboxhia. Ata pÃ«rdorÃ«n justifikimin se ishin duke sulmuar trupat vietnameze veriore tÃ« stacionuara aty gjatÃ« LuftÃ«s sÃ« Vietnamit. 

Ky gjenocid ishte subjekt i njÃ« pike tÃ« akuzÃ«s kundÃ«r Niksonit, vendosur nÃ« DhomÃ«n e Komitetit tÃ« DrejtÃ«sisÃ« nÃ« vitin 1974, nÃ« gjurmÃ« tÃ« Ãatergate-it, por qÃ« ishte rrÃ«zuar. Kisingeri gjithmonÃ« deklaronte se Khmer Rouge (KmerÃ«t e Kuq) ishte agjencia e vietnamezÃ«ve veriorÃ«, kur, nÃ« fakt, mbrapa tyre ishte Kina e Kuqe e Kisingerit. Duke pÃ«rdorur justifikimin e sulmimit tÃ« Khmer Rouge pÃ«r tÃ« ndaluar agresionin e tyre nÃ« kryeqytetin e Kamboxhias, Pnom Pen (Phnom Penh), forca tÃ« SHBA-sÃ« u hodhÃ«n nÃ« njÃ« fushatÃ« terrori qÃ« e bombardoi atÃ« vend. Rreth 80 000 bombardime u mÃ«synÃ« me B-52 dhe F-111, tÃ« konfirmuara zyrtarisht dhe hodhÃ«n 539 129 tonÃ« me eksploziv. Numri i vdekjeve nÃ« Kamboxhia u llogarit midis 30 000-500 000 shpirtra. Por masakra mÃ« e madhe ende nuk kishte ardhur, sepse shkatÃ«rrimi i shkaktuar nga politika Kisinger-Nixon e bÃ«ri tÃ« pashmangshÃ«m pushtimin prej Pol Potit dhe Khemer Rouge. “Ambasadori” i SHBA-sÃ« pÃ«r KinÃ«n e Kuqe nÃ« atÃ« kohÃ«, njeriu, i cili ishte komunikuesi midis regjimit komunist dhe bosit tÃ« tij, Henri Kisingerit, ishte Xhorxh Bush. Kamboxhia ishte, mÃ« sÃ« paku nÃ« pjesÃ« sÃ« saj, duke pÃ«rzgjedhur popullsinÃ«, sipas mendimit tim.

         Kisingeri u soll nga Averrell Harrimen-i si “njÃ« diplomat shÃ«titÃ«s” i ElitÃ«s. Kisingeri gjithmonÃ« do tÃ« ishte duke fluturuar rreth e rrotull, duke manipuluar administratÃ«n amerikane dhe qeveritÃ« e huaja. NÃ« vitin 1969, ai ishte kryetar i tÃ« dyjave, Departamentit tÃ« Shtetit dhe KÃ«shillit KombÃ«tar tÃ« Sigurimit nÃ« administratÃ«n Nikson. Niksoni mund tÃ« ketÃ« qenÃ« zyrtarisht president, por Kisingeri vazhdoi qeverisjen. NÃ« propozimin e tij, Niksoni emÃ«roi Laurenc Rokfelerin (KT, KMJ, Bil), pÃ«r tÃ« drejtuar njÃ« komision special pÃ«r rritjen e popullsisÃ«. Ky rekomandoi nÃ« vitin 1972 se kontrolli mbi popullsinÃ« u paraqit nÃ« AmerikÃ« (midis rezervÃ«s sÃ« mÃ« tÃ« “vobekÃ«ve”). Pas diskutimeve me Klubin e RomÃ«s, tek i cili ai Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« anÃ«tar i spikatur, Kisingeri mÃ« vonÃ« krijoi edhe dy organizata tÃ« tjera pÃ«r kontrollin e popullsisÃ«, pÃ«rbrenda departamenteve tÃ« qeverisjes, tÃ« cilat ai i kontrolloi me grusht tÃ« hekurt. Nga vitet 1968 deri mÃ« 1977, programi USAID-it pÃ«r shpenzime pÃ«r projektet mbi shÃ«ndetin hodhi rreth 40 milionÃ« dollarÃ«, ndÃ«rsa shpenzimet e drejtuara pÃ«r kontrollin e popullsisÃ« u ngjitÃ«n deri nÃ« 100 milionÃ« dollarÃ«. NÃ« vitin 1974, Kisingeri dhe i diplomuari Rhodes, Brent Skoukroft (KT, KMJ, Bil) mbikÃ«qyrÃ«n hartimin e Memorandumit 200 nga Studimi i SigurisÃ« KombÃ«tare, tÃ« quajtur Ndikimet e Rritjes sÃ« PopullsisÃ« MbarÃ«botÃ«rore pÃ«r Sigurimin e SHBA-sÃ« dhe tÃ« Interesave tÃ« Jashtme. Ky memorandum tani Ã«shtÃ« i deklasifikuar dhe zbulon disa nga motivimet e vÃ«rteta mbrapa entuziazmit amerikan pÃ«r zvogÃ«limin e popullsisÃ« nÃ« botÃ«n nÃ« zhvillim.

                   VazhdimÃ«sia e rritjes sÃ« popullsisÃ« nÃ« kÃ«to rajone, thuhet nÃ« dokument, do tÃ« rriste fuqinÃ« e tyre ekonomike, politike dhe ushtarake nÃ« njÃ« numÃ«r shtetesh tÃ« kÃ«tyre rajoneve dhe do tÃ« Ã§ojÃ« nÃ« njÃ« rritje tÃ« kÃ«rkesave pÃ«r njÃ« kontroll sovran tÃ« burimeve dhe tÃ« lÃ«vizjeve antiimperialiste. Kjo Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« rrugÃ« e lodhshme, meqenÃ«se kÃ«to vende do tÃ« dÃ«shironin qÃ« ekonomia e tyre tÃ« ecte drejt arritjes sÃ« pÃ«rfitimeve tÃ« tyre dhe jo tÃ« AmerikÃ«s. Planet, thuhet aty, si pasojÃ«, duhet tÃ« jenÃ« hartuar pÃ«r tÃ« ndaluar kundÃ«rshtimet mbi kontrollin e popullsisÃ«. Shtetet tÃ« cilat memorandumi i Kisinger-Scoucroft theksonte se lipsej tÃ« fitonin njÃ« vÃ«mendje tÃ« veÃ§antÃ« ishin India, Bangladeshi, Pakistani, Nigeria, Meksika, Indonezia, Brazili, Filipinet, Tailanda, Egjipti, Turqia, Etiopia dhe Kolumbia. Shihni pak se Ã§farÃ« ka ndodhur nÃ« kÃ«to vende qÃ« nga viti 1974.
          NÃ« memorandum, Kisingeri shprehet se e vÃ«rteta mbrapa motivacionit pÃ«r kontrollin e popullsisÃ« duhet tÃ« mbahet sekret nga drejtuesit e kÃ«tyre shteteve:

“ÃshtÃ« jetÃ«sore qÃ« pÃ«rpjekja pÃ«r tÃ« zhvilluar dhe pÃ«rforcuar angazhimin nÃ« pjesÃ«n e vendeve mÃ« pak tÃ« zhvilluara tÃ« mos shihet nga ata si njÃ« politikÃ« e vendeve tÃ« industrializuara, pÃ«r tÃ« ulur forcÃ«n e tyre apo pÃ«r ti pÃ«rdorur si rezervÃ« pÃ«r burime nÃ« shÃ«rbim tÃ« vendeve “tÃ« pasura”. Zhvillimi i njÃ« lloj perceptimi tÃ« tillÃ« krijon njÃ« lÃ«kundje armiqÃ«sore serioze nÃ« rrjedhÃ«n e stabilitetit tÃ« popullsisÃ«”.

              NÃ« fillim tÃ« viteve 70, Kisingeri i kÃ«rkoi ZyrÃ«s sÃ« Departamentit tÃ« Shtetit pÃ«r ÃÃ«shtjet e PopullsisÃ« qÃ« tÃ« hartonte njÃ« studim me synim AmerikÃ«n Qendrore/Jugore dhe AfrikÃ«n. Kjo do tÃ« Ã§onte, nÃ« njÃ« shkallÃ« tÃ« konsiderueshme, drejt inxhinierimit tÃ« “luftrave civile” nÃ« shtetet e AmerikÃ«s Qendrore dhe tÃ« AfrikÃ«s, tÃ« cilat tashmÃ« kanÃ« shkaktuar kaq shumÃ« uri, vdekje dhe vuajtje sa nuk mund tÃ« imagjinohen. Kishte njÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« zvogÃ«luar popullsinÃ« e botÃ«s tÃ« vendosur nÃ«n shÃ«njestÃ«r, pÃ«r tÃ« cilÃ«n punonin projektuesit e sÃ«mundjeve. Politika e SHBA-Kisingerit (Elita) u artikulua nga Tomas Fergusoni oficeri i situatÃ«s latino-amerikane pÃ«r ZyrÃ«n e ÃÃ«shtjeve tÃ« PopullsisÃ«. Ai thotÃ«:

      “Ka njÃ« motiv tÃ« vetÃ«m nÃ« tÃ« gjithÃ« punÃ«n tonÃ« – ne duhet tÃ« ulim nivelet e popullsisÃ«. PÃ«r mÃ« tepÃ«r, ato [qeveritÃ«] e bÃ«jnÃ« kÃ«tÃ« me mÃ«nyrÃ«n tonÃ«, nÃ«pÃ«rmjet metodave tÃ« pastrimit ose ato do tÃ« kenÃ« bela njÃ« lloj rrÃ«muje qÃ« ekziston tashmÃ« nÃ« El Salvador, nÃ« Iran, ose nÃ« Bejrut [tÃ« gjitha tÃ« projektuara nga Kisingeri]. ÃÃ«shtja e popullsisÃ« Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« problem politik. NÃ«se popullsia do tÃ« jetÃ« ndonjÃ«herÃ« jashtÃ« kontrollit, ajo do tÃ« kÃ«rkojÃ« qeveri autoritare, madje edhe fashizÃ«m, pÃ«r ta zvogÃ«luar. [Ose mÃ« mirÃ«, ju nevojitet njÃ« “problem” pÃ«r ta justifikuar fashizmin.]”

“… ProfesionistÃ«t nuk janÃ« tÃ« interesuar nÃ« uljen e popullsisÃ« pÃ«r arsye humanitare… Ne shohim drejt burimeve dhe pÃ«rgjegjÃ«sive ambientaliste. Ne shohim drejt strategjive qÃ« na nevojiten dhe themi se kÃ«to shtete duhet ta ulin popullsinÃ« e tyre - ose ndryshe tÃ« gjithÃ« do tÃ« kemi probleme. KÃ«shtu qÃ« hapat janÃ« ndÃ«rmarrÃ«. El Salvadori Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« shembull, ku dÃ«shtimi ynÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« ulur popullsinÃ« me anÃ« tÃ« mjeteve tÃ« thjeshta ka krijuar bazat pÃ«r sigurimin e krizÃ«s kombÃ«tare. Qeveria e El Salvadorit dÃ«shtoi nÃ« pÃ«rdorimin e programeve tona pÃ«r tÃ« zvogÃ«luar popullsinÃ« e vet. Tani ata nisÃ«n njÃ« luftÃ« civile pÃ«r shkak tÃ« kÃ«saj… KÃ«shtu, aty do tÃ« ketÃ« Ã§rregullime dhe mungesa ushqimi. Ata ende kanÃ« shumÃ« tepÃ«r popullatÃ«”.


Disa perla tÃ« tjera tÃ« vogla tÃ« zotit Ferguson pÃ«rfshijnÃ«:

     “PÃ«r tÃ« zvogÃ«luar popullsinÃ« shpejt ju duhet tÃ« tÃ«rhiqni tÃ« gjithÃ« meshkujt nÃ« luftim dhe tÃ« vrisni njÃ« numÃ«r tÃ« konsiderueshÃ«m tÃ« riprodhuesve, fÃ«mijÃ« tÃ« njÃ« moshe prodhimtare, femra… [Duke folur pÃ«r luftÃ«n civile nÃ« El Salvador, ai shprehet] Ju po vrisni njÃ« numÃ«r tÃ« vogÃ«l meshkujsh dhe jo aq femra riprodhuese sa pÃ«r tÃ« kryer punÃ«n mbi popullsinÃ«… NÃ«se lufta do tÃ« vazhdonte pÃ«r 30 deri nÃ« 40 vite si kÃ«to, atÃ«herÃ« ju mund tÃ« pÃ«rmbushni diÃ§ka. FatkeqÃ«sisht, ne nuk kemi shumÃ« raste si kÃ«to pÃ«r t’i studiuar”. 

          E di qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« e tmerrshme kur mÃ«son se dikush mund ta shohÃ« jetÃ«n nÃ« kÃ«to rrethana, por zoti Ferguson po nÃ«nvizon shumÃ« mirÃ« pikpamjen e ElitÃ«s, Departamentin e Shtetit tÃ« ShBA-ve si dhe Klubin e RomÃ«s. Kur ambientalistÃ« tÃ« mirÃ«njohur qÃ«ndrojnÃ« nÃ« fillim tÃ« turmÃ«s sÃ« njerÃ«zve jo tÃ« bardhÃ« nÃ« BotÃ«n e TretÃ«, duke iu thÃ«nÃ« kamerave televizive se ne duhet tÃ« kemi kontrollin e popullsisÃ«, ata ndihmojnÃ« nÃ« fakt axhendÃ«n e ElitÃ«s. Dikush mund ta dijÃ« kÃ«tÃ«, mÃ« pak tÃ« tjerÃ« nuk mund ta dinÃ«, por efekti Ã«shtÃ« i njÃ«jtÃ«. UnÃ« jam nÃ« favor tÃ« gjithÃ« atyre njerÃ«zve, tÃ« cilÃ«t zgjedhin vetÃ« tÃ« mos krijojnÃ« fÃ«mijÃ«, nÃ«se kjo Ã«shtÃ« dÃ«shira e tyre. MegjithatÃ«, vendos, nuk Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« fjalÃ« qÃ« mund ta shqiptojnÃ« manipulatorÃ«t. PÃ«rsÃ«ri, vÃ«shtroni tek koordinimi i shpalljes pÃ«r ndonjÃ« nga iniciativat e kontrollit tÃ« popullsisÃ« prej Kisingerit dhe tÃ« tjerÃ«ve; nga fundi i viteve 60 dhe fillimi i viteve 70, tamam kur po lindÃ«te Klubi i RomÃ«s. RastÃ«sisht, me fillimet e Klubit nÃ« vitin 1968, doli edhe libri i profesor Paul R. Ehrlich, Bomba e popullsisÃ«, qÃ« ka shitur mÃ« shumÃ« se 20 milionÃ« kopje. NÃ« tÃ« ai shkruan:

     “Pozita jonÃ« kÃ«rkon qÃ« tÃ« ndÃ«rmarrim njÃ« veprim tÃ« menjÃ«hershÃ«m nÃ« shtÃ«pi dhe tÃ« promovojmÃ« veprime efektive nÃ« mbarÃ« botÃ«n. Ne duhet tÃ« kemi kontrollin e popullsisÃ« nÃ« shtÃ«pitÃ« tona, gjithÃ« shpresÃ« prej njÃ« sistemi nxitjesh dhe dÃ«nimesh, por nÃ«se metodat vullnetare dÃ«shtojnÃ« - me anÃ« tÃ« shtrÃ«ngimit … Ne nuk jemi nÃ« gjendje pÃ«r tÃ« trajtuar thjesht simptomat e kancerit tÃ« rritjes sÃ« popullsisÃ«; kanceri nÃ« vetvete duhet tÃ« hiqet”. 

       ErliÃ§ (Ehrlich) ishte njÃ« biolog nÃ« Universitetin Stanford tÃ« kontrolluar nga Elita dhe gruaja e tij, Ane, ishte anÃ«tare e Klubit tÃ« RomÃ«s. Ai tha se kontrolli i lindjes sÃ« detyrueshme mund tÃ« imponohet nga qeveritÃ« nÃ«pÃ«rmjet shtimit tÃ« “sterilizimit tÃ« pÃ«rkohshÃ«m prej furnizimit me ujÃ« ose me ushqim bazÃ«”. Shkurtimisht, kur tÃ« vimÃ« tek “Raporti nga Mali i Hekurt”, do tÃ« shihni edhe lidhjet mÃ« tÃ« gjera tÃ« kÃ«tij formulimi. Vendimet “e ashpra dhe realiste”, pÃ«r tÃ« cilat ErliÃ§ shprehet se do tÃ« na nevojiten, janÃ« evidente nÃ« banesÃ«n kaq tÃ« dashur tÃ« Kisingerit, nÃ« KinÃ«. NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« vend do tÃ« zbatohej politika e njÃ« fÃ«mijÃ« pÃ«r familje dhe do tÃ« paguhej nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« direkte ose indirekte nga Kombet e Bashkuara. VÃ«zhguesit kinezÃ« dhe perÃ«ndimorÃ« janÃ« shprehur  se kishin parÃ« me mijÃ«ra gra, tÃ« cilat “u mblodhÃ«n dhe u detyruan tÃ« bÃ«nin abort”; gra tÃ«  “mbyllura nÃ«pÃ«r qendra arrestimi tÃ« cilat u tÃ«rhoqÃ«n zvarrÃ« pÃ«rpara grumbujve tÃ« turmave dhe iu fol pÃ«r tÃ« miratuar abortin”; “vigjilentÃ« qÃ« rrÃ«mbenin gra shtatzÃ«na nÃ«pÃ«r rrugÃ«, i tÃ«rhiqnin ato nga pas, ndonjÃ«herÃ« edhe me pranga nÃ« duar duke i Ã§uar drejt klinikave tÃ« abortimit”. EkzistojnÃ« edhe histori tÃ« tjera edhe mÃ« tÃ« kÃ«qija se kÃ«to.

       Rrjeti i organizatave tÃ« Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara pluskon me politikat e ndÃ«rlidhura me kontrollin e popullsisÃ« dhe eugjenikÃ«s. Mbrapa tÃ« gjitha atyre qÃ«ndron qeveria sekrete e ElitÃ«s. Kur sekretari i pÃ«rgjithshÃ«m i Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara, U. Thant, krijoi Fondin e Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara pÃ«r Aktivitetet e PopullsisÃ«, ai u administrua nga Paul Hoffman (CFR, Bil), njÃ« shef nga SHBA-ja i ndihmÃ«s sÃ« jashtme, kujdestar i Institutit tÃ« MarrÃ«dhÃ«nieve PaqÃ«sore dhe administrator i fondeve tÃ« Fondacionit Ford. Ai ishte gjithashtu edhe anÃ«tar i klikÃ«s financiare tÃ« Ãall Street - LondÃ«r. Profesor Jacqueline Kasun, armik i deklaruar i politikave mbi popullsinÃ« i Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara, nÃ« librin e tij Lufta kundÃ«r popullsisÃ«, tregon rrjetin e agjencive tÃ« lidhura me Fondin e Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara pÃ«r PopullsinÃ«:

“Me pÃ«rfitimin e fondeve tÃ« saj nga Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe qeveritÃ« e tjera, ajo siguronte mbÃ«shtetje pÃ«r njÃ« numÃ«r “organizatash joqeveritare”, duke pÃ«rfshirÃ« edhe KÃ«shillin e PopullatÃ«s [sÃ« Rokfelerit], KÃ«shillin e Veprimit Popullor, ÃorldÃ«atch, Komitetin e Krizave tÃ« PopullsisÃ« dhe fondin Draper, si dhe QendrÃ«n pÃ«r Aktivitetet e PopullsisÃ«. KÃ«to organizata nÃ« kthim krijojnÃ« grante ndaj njÃ«ra-tjetrÃ«s si dhe ndaj organizatave tÃ« tjera”. 

     Banka BotÃ«rore e ElitÃ«s, e cila supozohej tÃ« jepte grante pÃ«r tÃ« ndihmuar zhvillimin e vendeve tÃ« varfra, ka, gjithashtu, nÃ« krye tÃ« axhendÃ«s sÃ« saj - kontrollin e popullsisÃ«. NÃ« vitin 1992, presidenti i BankÃ«s BotÃ«rore, LeÃ«is Preston (CFR), tha nÃ« Samitin e TokÃ«s nÃ« Rio, se ai do tÃ« rriste mbÃ«shtetjen bankare kryesisht pÃ«r kontrollin e popullsisÃ« - mÃ« vonÃ« duke u angazhuar me dyfishimin e parave tÃ« vendosura nÃ« dispozicion tÃ« kÃ«tij qÃ«llimi. Nisma NdÃ«rkombÃ«tare e ShpÃ«timit tÃ« NÃ«nave tÃ« bankÃ«s Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« projekt i bashkuar me FederatÃ«n NdÃ«rkombÃ«tare tÃ« Planifikimit tÃ« PrindÃ«rve, Kujdesi NdÃ«rkombÃ«tar i Familjes, KÃ«shilli i PopullsisÃ« (i themeluar nga programet e ndihmÃ«s sÃ« qeverisÃ« sÃ« SHBA-sÃ«), dhe agjenci tÃ« tjera. KÃ«tu pÃ«rfshihen disa nga Kombet e Bashkuara, si ajo e Fondit pÃ«r FÃ«mijÃ«t (UNICEF) dhe Organizata BotÃ«rore e ShÃ«ndetit (ÃHO). KÃ«to “nisma” pÃ«rfshijnÃ« kontrollin e lindjeve tÃ« detyruara me ndÃ«shkim kundrejt masave ekonomike. Ashtu siÃ§ shprehet edhe presidenti Preston, axhenda e ShpÃ«timit tÃ« NÃ«nave do tÃ« ishte “e bashkuar nÃ« dialogun e politikÃ«s bankare me shtetet nÃ« zhvillim”. Shkurtoni popullsinÃ« tuaj ose ndryshe nuk do tÃ« merrni asnjÃ« qindarkÃ«. Kjo, Z.Preston, Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« rrugÃ« e thjeshtÃ« pÃ«r tÃ« vendosur. Robert Meknamara (TC, CFR, Bil), kreu i BankÃ«s BotÃ«rore nÃ« vitet 1970, Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« pjesÃ«marrÃ«s energjik nÃ« fushatÃ«n pÃ«r kontrollin e popullsisÃ«. “KÃ«rcÃ«nimi i pamenaxhueshÃ«m i presioneve tÃ« popullsisÃ« Ã«shtÃ« pothuajse i njÃ«jtÃ« me kÃ«rcÃ«nimin e luftÃ«s bÃ«rthamore”, tha ai nÃ« Boston Globe, nÃ« vitin 1982. KÃ«shtu mendon organizata, e cila kontrollon fondin e “zhvillimit” nÃ« BotÃ«n e TretÃ«.

          KÃ«shtu qÃ« Klubi i RomÃ«s dhe lidhjet e tij tÃ« bashkÃ«punimit pÃ«rbrenda Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara, me BankÃ«n BotÃ«rore, Fondin  Monetar NdÃ«rkombÃ«tar dhe qeveritÃ« e kombeve, patÃ«n rolin e tyre nÃ« rrjet, pÃ«r tÃ« promovuar pÃ«rdorimin e mjedisit e pÃ«r tÃ« kÃ«rkuar kontrollin e centralizuar dhe eugjenik. Klubi i RomÃ«s u shpall publikisht nÃ« vitin 1968, vetÃ«m pak vite mÃ« pas nga koha kur njÃ« grup “ekspertÃ«sh” tÃ« ftuar u takuan nÃ« Shtetet e Bashkuara pÃ«r tÃ« pÃ«rgatitur njÃ« raport, nÃ« tÃ« cilin ishin sugjeruar disa lloj politikash, tÃ« cilat unÃ« sapo i shpjegova.

Raporti nga Mali i Hekurt 

Ky ishte raporti sekret i Grupit tÃ« Studimeve Speciale tÃ« katÃ«rmbÃ«dhjetÃ« njerÃ«zve tÃ« mbledhur sÃ« bashku gjatÃ« viteve tÃ« Kenedit. Propozimi pÃ«r tÃ« ngritur grupin e studimit erdhi rreth vitit 1961 dhe ai u ngrit nÃ« gusht tÃ« vitit 1963. Midis kÃ«tyre grumbullimeve sipas disa studiuesve pretendohet tÃ« ketÃ« qenÃ« edhe John Kenneth Galbraith (CFR), njÃ« ekonomist kejnesian. Takimet e para dhe tÃ« fundit u zhvilluan nÃ« Malin e Hekurt, afÃ«r qytetit Hudson, Nju Jork. Ai Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« vend ku u ruajtÃ«n dokumente tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishme dhe bazat pÃ«r zyrat e pÃ«rbashkÃ«ta tÃ« urgjencÃ«s pÃ«r korporata si Standard Oil e Nju Xhersit (RokfelerÃ«t, Exxon), Manufacturers Hanover Trust (RothsÃ§ajlld) dhe Shell. PÃ«rmbajtja e raportit u zbulua nga njÃ« anÃ«tar i grupit, i cili besonte se publiku duhet ta dinte se Ã§farÃ« pÃ«rmbante ajo. AnÃ«tarÃ«t e grupi e patÃ«n emrin e koduar “Xhon Doe” (John Doe) dhe miku i tij, Leonard C. LeÃ«in, hartoi njÃ« dokument, i cili pÃ«rmblidhte raportin e Malit tÃ« Hekurt. UnÃ« kam njÃ« kopje tÃ« tij. NÃ« tÃ« thuhet se ideja pÃ«r kÃ«tÃ« studim erdhi nga anÃ«tarÃ«t e AdministratÃ«s sÃ« Kenedit si Robert Mecnemara (TC, CFR, Bil), Mecxhorxh Bandi (TC, CFR, Bil) dhe Din Rask (TC, CFR, Bil). PÃ«rmbledhja studionte implikimet nÃ« njÃ« botÃ« pa luftÃ«, ndÃ«rsa ende mbetej kontrolli i popullsisÃ« i zotÃ«ruar prej luftÃ«s dhe frikÃ«s sÃ« luftÃ«s. NÃ« njÃ« pjesÃ« tÃ« raportit thuhet:

“Problemi nuk shtrohet[qÃ«] njÃ« nevojÃ« universale pÃ«r tÃ« krijuar tÃ« jetÃ« e kufizuar vetÃ«m pÃ«r produktet me mbjellje artificiale, Ã§ka do tÃ« ofronte njÃ« kontroll tÃ« pÃ«rshtatshÃ«m plotÃ«sisht tÃ« mjaftueshÃ«m edhe pÃ«r nivelet e popullsisÃ«. Sigurisht, njÃ« sistem riprodhues i tillÃ« ka pÃ«rparÃ«sinÃ« e shtuar tÃ« tÃ« qenit i prekshÃ«m, i drejtuar nga administrimi eugjenik. E ardhmja e saj e parashikueshme pÃ«r nÃ«j zhvillim mÃ« tÃ« madh - konceptimi dhe rritja embrionike, qÃ« ndodh plotÃ«sisht nÃ« kushtet laboratorike - do ti zgjerojÃ« kÃ«to kontrolle drejt pÃ«rfundimit tÃ« tyre logjik. Pritja ekologjike e luftÃ«s nÃ«n kÃ«to rrethana jo vetÃ«m nuk do tÃ« kishte vend, por ajo tejkalonte  efektshmÃ«rinÃ« e saj”.

“Hapi i menjÃ«hershÃ«m tregues – kontrolli i plotÃ« i konceptit me njÃ« variant tÃ« “pilulÃ«s” sÃ« kudogjendur, nÃ«pÃ«rmjet furnizimit me ujÃ« ose artikuj ushqimorÃ« tÃ« caktuar tÃ« rÃ«ndÃ«sishÃ«m, tÃ« nisura nga njÃ« “kundÃ«rhelm” i kontrolluar - Ã«shtÃ« tashmÃ« nÃ« zhvillim”.

              Kujtohuni qÃ« kjo ka ndodhur nÃ« vitet ‘60. KanÃ« kaluar mÃ« shumÃ« se tridhjetÃ« vjet qÃ« nga ajo kohÃ« dhe kjo masÃ« e “hapit tÃ« menjÃ«hershÃ«m tregues” Ã«shtÃ« “tashmÃ« nÃ« zhvillim”. AtÃ«herÃ«, Ã§’dreqin po ndodh sot me furnizimin e ujit tonÃ« dhe me ushqimet thelbÃ«sore, tÃ« dyja tÃ« kontrolluara gjerÃ«sisht nga kompanitÃ« e ElitÃ«s? Gjithashtu, shihni pÃ«rsÃ«ri se Ã§farÃ« shkruan profesor Pol ErliÃ§ nÃ« librin e tij tÃ« sipÃ«rcituar Bomba e popullsisÃ«, botuar dy vjet pas zbulimit tÃ« raportit sekret qÃ« ishte pÃ«rfunduar nÃ« vitin 1966. Ai tha se qeveritÃ« do tÃ« forcojnÃ« kontrollin e lindjeve me anÃ« tÃ« shtimit tÃ« “sterilizuesve tÃ« pÃ«rkohshÃ«m tek furnizimet e ujit dhe tÃ« ushqimit bazÃ«…”. PÃ«rsÃ«ri njÃ« tjetÃ«r rastÃ«si e habitshme. Raporti nga Mali i Hekurt nxori funksionet e luftÃ«s, tÃ« cilat duhej ti zÃ«vendÃ«sonin politikat e reja nÃ«:

1.	Ekonomi. Lufta ka siguruar si shoqÃ«ritÃ« e hershme ashtu edhe ato moderne me njÃ« sistem tÃ« besueshÃ«m pÃ«r stabilizimin dhe kontrollin e ekonomive kombÃ«tare. AsnjÃ« metodÃ« alternative e kontrollit ende nuk ka qenÃ« provuar nÃ« njÃ« ekonomi komplekse moderne, e cila ta ketÃ« treguar veten tÃ« krahasueshme nÃ« shtrirje ose efektshmÃ«ri.

2.	PolitikÃ«. MundÃ«sia e pÃ«rkohshme e luftÃ«s Ã«shtÃ« themelimi i njÃ« qeverie tÃ« qÃ«ndrueshme; ajo siguron bazat pÃ«r pranimin e pÃ«rgjithshÃ«m tÃ« autoritetit politik. Ajo u ka dhÃ«nÃ« mundÃ«si shoqÃ«rive tÃ« riparojnÃ« dallimet e pashmangshme klasore dhe kjo siguronte nÃ«nshtrimin e qytetarit ndaj shtetit, prej virtytit tÃ« fuqive tÃ« mbetura nÃ« luftÃ«, tÃ« pandara nga koncepti i ekzistencÃ«s kombÃ«tare. AsnjÃ« grup modern politik qeverisÃ«s nuk ka kontrolluar suksesshÃ«m zonÃ«n e tij elektorale pas dÃ«shtimit pÃ«r tÃ« mbÃ«shtetur vazhdimin e besimit prej njÃ« kÃ«rcÃ«nimi tÃ« jashtÃ«m me luftÃ«.

3.	Sociologji. Lufta, pÃ«rmes institucioneve gjysmÃ« ushtarake, u ka shÃ«rbyer shoqÃ«rive nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« tÃ« vetme, nÃ«pÃ«rmjet rrjedhÃ«s sÃ« historisÃ« sÃ« njohur, si njÃ« kontrollues i i domosdoshÃ«m i disidencÃ«s sociale tÃ« rrezikshme [tÃ« mendimit tÃ« lirÃ«] dhe tendencave antisociale shkatÃ«rruese.

4.	Ekologji. Lufta ka qenÃ« mÃ«nyra kryesore evolucionare pÃ«r tÃ« mbajtur njÃ« ekuilibÃ«r ekologjik tÃ« kÃ«naqshÃ«m midis popullsisÃ« njerÃ«zore tÃ« madhe dhe furnizimeve tÃ« disponueshme tÃ« saj pÃ«r tÃ« mbijetuar. Kjo Ã«shtÃ« e vetmja mÃ«nyrÃ« pÃ«r speciet njerÃ«zore.

          Jam i sigurt se kjo gjÃ« Ã«shtÃ« shumÃ« e kÃ«ndshme. AtÃ«herÃ«, Ã§farÃ« bÃ«nÃ« kÃ«ta “ekspertÃ«”, tÃ« cilÃ«t sugjerojnÃ« si alternativÃ« luftÃ«ra botÃ«rore tÃ« mÃ«tejshme? Bashkuan njerÃ«zit mbrapa kontrolluesve nÃ«n kÃ«rcÃ«nimin e luftÃ«s ose tÃ« disa formave tÃ« tjera tÃ« shkatÃ«rrimit, duke i mbajtur ata nÃ« njÃ« gjendje tÃ« pÃ«rkohshme frike, si pasojÃ«, tÃ« varur tek “shpÃ«timtarÃ«t” e tyre tÃ« perceptuar. NÃ«n dritÃ«n e kÃ«saj nevoje pÃ«r tÃ« kontrolluar pa luftÃ« botÃ«rore, Raporti nga Mali i Hekurt propozoi atÃ« qÃ« vjen mÃ« poshtÃ« e cila vlen pÃ«r t’u marrÃ« nÃ« konsideratÃ«:

“NjÃ« forcÃ« politike e gjithÃ«pranishme dhe virtualisht e plotfuqishme [njÃ« armatÃ« botÃ«rore, tani e quajtur Forcat PaqeruajtÃ«se tÃ« Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara dhe NATO]; kÃ«rcÃ«nimi i vendosur dhe i mirÃ«njohur jashtÃ«tokÃ«sor [tani qenie tÃ« projektuara me anÃ« tÃ« temave tÃ« alienÃ«ve tÃ« tmerrshÃ«m dhe tÃ« njÃ« evazioni tÃ« mundshÃ«m tÃ« TokÃ«s?]; ndotja ambientaliste masive botÃ«rore; njÃ« formÃ« moderne e sofistikuar e skllavÃ«risÃ«; besime tÃ« reja ose mitologji tÃ« tjera; njÃ« program i kuptueshÃ«m i eugjenikÃ«s sÃ« aplikuar”.

         TÃ« gjitha kÃ«to dukuri janÃ« shfaqur qÃ« nÃ« kohÃ«n kur u pÃ«rfundua raporti. KÃ«tu mund tÃ« shihni propozimin pÃ«r kÃ«rcÃ«nimin ambientalit- skenari eugjenik, qÃ« do ta ndiqte nga pas shumÃ« shpejt. Raporti bÃ«nte thirrje pÃ«r themelimin e njÃ« Agjencie KÃ«rkimesh LuftÃ«-Paqe sekrete, duke pÃ«rdorur “fonde tÃ« pallogaritshme” e cila do tÃ« studionte tÃ« dyja mundÃ«sitÃ«: tÃ« luftÃ«s dhe tÃ« paqes. Mes hulumtimit tÃ« nevojshÃ«m, thuhet nÃ« raport, ishte “… pÃ«rcaktimi i niveleve minimale dhe optimumit tÃ« shkatÃ«rrimit tÃ« jetÃ«s, pasurisÃ« dhe burimeve natyrore tÃ« domosdoshme ndaj besueshmÃ«risÃ« sÃ« kÃ«rcÃ«nimit thelbÃ«sor tÃ« jashtÃ«m pÃ«r funksionet politike dhe nxitÃ«se” dhe “frekuenca e ngjarjes, gjatÃ«sia e fazÃ«s, intensiteti i shkatÃ«rrimit fizik, shtrirja e pÃ«rfshirjes gjeografike dhe mjeti optimal i tÃ« humburit tÃ« jetÃ«s”. Kjo Ã«shtÃ« gjendja e Ã§ekuilibruar thellÃ« e mendjes, tek ata qÃ« promovonin dhe manipulonin Rendin e Ri BotÃ«ror dhe konfliktet janÃ« krijuar pÃ«r t’u pÃ«rshtatur me kÃ«tÃ« plan - lufta nÃ« ish-Jugosllavi, Ã«shtÃ« njÃ« tjetÃ«r shembull.

          NÃ« kÃ«tÃ« kapitull, unÃ« kam shpjeguar rrjetin e TryezÃ«s sÃ« RrumbullakÃ«t, Institutin MbretÃ«ror tÃ« ÃÃ«shtjeve tÃ« Jashtme, KÃ«shillit pÃ«r MarrÃ«dhÃ«niet me JashtÃ«, Grupit Bilderberg, Komisionit TrepalÃ«sh, Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara, Bashkimit Evropian, Klubit tÃ« RomÃ«s, tÃ« cilÃ«t, tÃ« gjithÃ« sÃ« bashku, formuan njÃ« qeveri sekrete tÃ« botÃ«s qÃ« vepronte jashtÃ« dhe, mbi tÃ« gjitha, tÃ« miratuar nÃ« mÃ«nyrÃ« qesharake si “proces demokratik”. MÃ« tej, kam treguar se anÃ«tarÃ«t e kÃ«tyre grupeve ndoqÃ«n njÃ« traditÃ« tÃ« gjatÃ« tÃ« formave tÃ« punÃ«s manipuluese nga e njÃ«jta axhendÃ« e qeverisÃ« botÃ«rore, bankÃ«s qendrore, monedhÃ«s, ushtrisÃ« dhe tÃ« njÃ« projektimi gjenetik, popullsisÃ« sÃ« mikroÃ§ipizuar. Por organizata mbrapa kÃ«tij grushti shteti tÃ« Rendit tÃ« Ri BotÃ«ror Ã«shtÃ« mÃ« e pÃ«rhapur dhe mÃ« komplekse se sa ky rrjet i organizatave nÃ« anÃ«n e pÃ«rparme. Ato janÃ« njÃ« pjesÃ« vitale, por  ama vetÃ«m njÃ« pjesÃ« e piramidÃ«s sÃ« mashtrimit.

PikÃ«risht mbi kÃ«tÃ« piramidÃ« duhet tÃ« bien dritat e skenÃ«s.



_BURIMET__________________________________________  ___________________

1.	Noam Chomsky, AtÃ« qÃ« xhaxha Semi kÃ«rkon nÃ« tÃ« vÃ«rtetÃ«, Odonian Press, bot. V, Berkelet, Kalifornia, 1993, f. 12.
2.	Po aty.
3.	Po aty, f. 24.
4.	Hans Heymann, Plani pÃ«r paqen e pÃ«rkohshme, Harper & Brothers: Nju Jork, 1941, f. 74.
5.	“Koha pÃ«r tÃ« gjithÃ« evropianÃ«t pÃ«r tÃ« arritur nÃ« njÃ« pÃ«rkrahje tÃ« projektit tonÃ«”, evropianÃ«t, 7-13 korrik 1995, f. 6.
6.	Raporti i pÃ«rvitshÃ«m IMÃN, 1992-‘93.
7.	Po aty.
8/9 Barings dhe S.G. Ãarburg u shfaqÃ«n disa herÃ« nÃ« kÃ«rkimet e mia nÃ« manipulimin 
 botÃ«ror dhe unÃ« nuk besoj se rrÃ«zimi i njÃ«rit e mbarimi i njÃ« tjetri nÃ« vitin 1995 
 ishte aksident. Ideja se njÃ« tregtari nÃ« Lindjen e LargÃ«t, Nick Leeson, mund t’i 
 jepej fuqia e mjaftueshme pÃ«r tÃ« shkatÃ«rruar Barings-in Ã«shtÃ« qesharake. UnÃ« besoj 
 se Banka e AnglisÃ« ishte e pÃ«rfshirÃ« nÃ« kolaps. Dhe Banka e AnglisÃ« Ã«shtÃ« 
 njÃ« vegÃ«l e ElitÃ«s BotÃ«rore.
 10. TÃ« gjitha informacionet qÃ« kanÃ« ardhur nga Raporti i PÃ«rvitshÃ«m i IMÃN-sÃ«, 
 1993-‘94.
 11. Hijet e fuqisÃ«: KÃ«shilli pÃ«r Ã§Ã«shtjet me jashtÃ« dhe rrÃ«zimi i AmerikÃ«s, f. 71.
 12. PÃ«rmendur nÃ« Rregullin botÃ«ror, sundimtarÃ«t tanÃ« sekrete, f.2.
 13. Ãalter Isaacson dhe Evan Thomas, Burri i menÃ§ur: GjashtÃ« miqtÃ« dhe bota qÃ« ata 
 krijuan , Acheson, Bohlen, Harriman, Kennan, Lovett, McCloy , Simon & Schuster: Nju 
 Jork, 1986, f. 122, 306.
 14. PÃ«rmendur nga Anthony Lukas nÃ« “KÃ«shilli pÃ«r MarrÃ«dhÃ«niet me JashtÃ«: A 
 Ã«shtÃ« ai njÃ« klub? Seminar? PresidencÃ«? Qeveri e padukshme?”. Gazeta e NeÃ« 
 York Times, 21 nÃ«ntor 1971, f. 125-126.
 15. Grupimi i ElitÃ«s mban fuqinÃ« nÃ« ShBA”, Indianapolis NeÃ«s, 23 dhjetor 1961, f. 6.
 16. UnÃ« mund t’ju rekomandoj njÃ« libÃ«r tÃ« shkÃ«lqyer nga Uilliam F. Jasper, rreth 
 Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara: Tirania botÃ«rore… Hap pas hapi. Shtetet e Bashkuara 
 dhe nevoja e Rregullit tÃ« Ri BotÃ«ror, Appelton, Ãisconsin: Ishujt PerÃ«ndimorÃ«, 1992.
 17. “Cila botÃ« do tÃ« ishte ajo?” Opinioni amerikan, SeritÃ« e rishtypura, The John Birch Society, Appleton, Ãisconsin, 1970.
 18. PÃ«rmendur nÃ« Rregullin botÃ«ror, sundimtarÃ«t tanÃ« sekretÃ«, f. 248.
 19. Gary Allen, Dosja e RokfelerÃ«ve, Â´76 Press, Seal Beach, Kaliforni, 1976. f. 156
 20. Tradhtia nÃ« Mastrikt, f. 15.
 21. Tirania botÃ«rore… Hap pas hapi, Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe nevoja e Rregullit tÃ« Ri BotÃ«ror, f. 241.
 22. Ãalter Isaacson dhe Evan Thomas, Burri i menÃ§ur, f. 289.
 23. Merry dhe Serge Bromberger, Jean Monnet dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara tÃ« EvropÃ«s, 
	f. 123.
 24. Ernest H. van der Beugel, Nga ndihma Marshall ndaj OrtakÃ«risÃ« Atlantike, Elsevier Publishing: Amsterdam, Nju Jork, 1966, f. 245.
 25. PÃ«rmendur nga Xheims J. Drummeny nÃ« Burrat e vendosur, njÃ« profil i Xhorxh Bushit: Appleton, Ãisconsin, Ishujt PerÃ«ndimorÃ«, 1991, f. 92.
 26. Tradhtia nÃ« Mastrikt, f. 52.
 27. PÃ«r mÃ« shumÃ« rreth kÃ«saj shih Tradhtia nÃ« Mastrikt, f. 118-125.
 28. RiÃ§ard N. Gardner “Rruga e vÃ«shtirÃ« pÃ«r nÃ« Rregullin BotÃ«ror”, Foreign Affairs (gazeta e KMJ-sÃ«), prill 1974, f. 558-559.
 29. Kur unÃ« pÃ«rdor termin (Bil) ky i referohet njerÃ«zve qÃ« dihet se kanÃ« marrÃ« pjesÃ« nÃ« takimet e grupit Bilderberg. Disa mund ta njohin axhendÃ«n e vÃ«rtetÃ«, por disa tÃ« tjerÃ« mund tÃ« kenÃ« qenÃ« ftuar nÃ« injorancÃ« tÃ« plotÃ«, pÃ«r t’i shitur linjÃ«s sÃ« ElitÃ«s se qeveria botÃ«rore Ã«shtÃ« e mirÃ« pÃ«r ju. Aty ku njerÃ«zit kanÃ« marrÃ« pjesÃ« nÃ« njÃ« seri takimesh tÃ« Bilderbergut ose nÃ«se ata janÃ« kryetarÃ«, ose nÃ« komitetin vÃ«zhgues, ata do tÃ« dinÃ« situatÃ«n reale.
 30. Jozef Retinger, Kontinenti evropian?, Hodge: LondÃ«r, 1946.
 31. Po aty.
 32. Tradhtia nÃ« Mastrikt, f. 17.
 33. Ãall Street dhe ngritja e Hitlerit, f. 39 dhe TrepalÃ«sia, Komisioni TrepalÃ«sh dhe plani i ElitÃ«s pÃ«r menaxhimin botÃ«ror, bot. Holly Sklar, South End Press: Boston, ShBA, 1980, f. 182.
 34. TrepalÃ«sia, f. 183.
 35. TrepalÃ«sia, f. 166-167.
 36. Ãashington Observer NeÃ«sletter, 1 korrik 1971.
 37. MÃ« vonÃ« Instituti NdÃ«rkombÃ«tar i Studimeve Strategjike. Fondacioni Ford dha 150 000 pÃ«r tre vjet, TrepalÃ«sia, f. 187.
 38. Rregulli botÃ«ror, sundimtarÃ«t tanÃ« sekretÃ«, f. 267.
 39. The Sunday Times, 17 dhjetor 1995, f. 1, pjesa e tretÃ«.
 40. Xhon Smith mori pjesÃ« nÃ« takimin e grupit Bilderberg nÃ« Gleneagles, Skoci, qÃ« udhÃ«hiqej nga lordi Roll i Ibsenit. Gjithashtu, aty ishin edhe David Steel, mÃ« pas lider i PartisÃ« Liberale Britanike; Denis Healey; Lordi Hoime; Garret Fitzgerald, kryeministri irlandez; Lordi Young, sekretar Shteti i Kombeve tÃ« Bashkuara pÃ«r Mjedisin; Malcolm Rifkind, sekretar i Shtetit pÃ«r SkocinÃ« dhe mÃ« vonÃ« i Mbrojtjes dhe sekretar i JashtÃ«m; Helmut Schmidt, ish-kancelar i GjermanisÃ« (Helmut Kohl, kancelari aktual Ã«shtÃ« gjithashtu njÃ« Bilderberg); Lord Boardman, kryetar i BankÃ«s NdÃ«rkombÃ«tare PerÃ«ndimore; Henri J. Heinz II, kryetar i Heinz dhe Co; Paul R. Jolles, kryetar i Nestle S.A.; Xhon Sainsburg, kryetar i J. Sainsburg plc; Conrad Black; AndreÃ« Knight dhe Paul A. Volcker, kryetari i Rezervave Federale tÃ« ShBA-sÃ«, gjithashtu edhe ekzekutiv i KMJ-sÃ« dhe Komisionit TrepalÃ«sh.
 41. NdriÃ§imi, raporti special mbi grupin Bilderberg dhe qeverisÃ«-hije, Ribot. shtator 1991.
 42. Materialet publicistike, grupi atlantik-evropian, Rruga 6 Gertrude, Chelsea, LondÃ«r SÃ10 0JN.
 43. Aty ku kam pÃ«rdorur termin (KT) ose (KMJ) pas emri tÃ« ndonjÃ« personi, tregohet dikush qÃ« Ã«shtÃ« anÃ«tar i kÃ«tyre organizatave, ka qenÃ« anÃ«tar ose do tÃ« bÃ«hej mÃ« vonÃ« njÃ« prej tyre. Ashtu si me grupin Bilderberg, jo domosdoshmÃ«rish do tÃ« thotÃ« se kÃ«ta njerÃ«z tÃ« gjithÃ« dinÃ« se Ã§farÃ« po ndodh. Disa prej tyre mundÃ«sisht janÃ« pÃ«rdorur pa dijeninÃ« e tyre. Ata qÃ« dinÃ« realisht planin-lojÃ«, janÃ« evidentÃ«.
 44. Zbignie Brzezinski, Midis dy periudhave: Roli i AmerikÃ«s nÃ« periudhÃ«n teknologjike, Viking Press: Nju Jork, 1970, f. 9.
 45. TrepalÃ«sia, f. 78.
 46. PÃ«rmendur nÃ« TrepalÃ«sia, f. 197. 
 47. Los Angeles Times, 23 janar 1977, f. 1.
 48. PÃ«rmendur nga Xhon Coleman nÃ« HierarkinÃ« komplotuese: Historia e Komitetit tÃ« tÃ« 300-ve, American Ãest Publishers, Bozeman, MT, ShBA, 1992, f. 15.
 49. Gary Allen, Dosja Rokfeler Â´76 Press: Seal Beach, Kaliforni, 1976, f. 152.
 50. Rishikimi i inteligjencÃ«s ekskluzive, raporti special, Global 2000, Bluprint for Genocide, f. 16.
 51. Julian L. Simon dhe Herman Kahn (botues), Pasuria e TokÃ«s: NjÃ« pÃ«rgjigje e Global 2000 , Basil BlackÃ«ell Inc.: Nju Jork, 1984, f. 34-35.
 52. Teknologjia e energjisÃ« sÃ« lirÃ« shfrytÃ«zoi fushat e energjisÃ« magnetike tÃ« TokÃ«s, duke e kthyer atÃ« nÃ« fuqi dhe ngrohtÃ«si tÃ« pÃ«rdorshme. KÃ«tu ka njÃ« numÃ«r rastesh tÃ« kÃ«tij lloji, tÃ« gjitha tÃ« habitshme. Ajo mund tÃ« jetÃ« virtualisht e lirÃ« dhe nuk kÃ«rkon asnjÃ« shtyllÃ« elektrike ose rrjet elektrik kombÃ«tar. Shih Rebelimi i robotÃ«ve.
 53. LÃ«vizja Federative BotÃ«rore u formua nÃ« vitin 1947 nga dy shtylla tÃ« KMJ-sÃ«, Xheims P. Ãarburg dhe Norman Cousins. Slogani i saj ishte “njÃ« botÃ« ose hiÃ§ asgjÃ«”. Federata BotÃ«rore e Bashkuar grumbulloi tri grupe, FederalistÃ«t e BotÃ«s, FederalistÃ«t StudentÃ« dhe AmerikanÃ«t e Bashkuar pÃ«r Qeverisjen BotÃ«rore.
 54. Xhim MacNeil, Pieter Ãinsemius dhe Taizo Yakushiji, PÃ«rtej ndÃ«rvarÃ«sisÃ«: Kurthi i ekonomisÃ« botÃ«rore dhe ekologjia e tokÃ«s, Oxford University Press: Nju Jork, 1991, f. 3.
 55. Lester R. BroÃ«n, Gjendja e BotÃ«s 1991, Instituti ÃorldÃ«atch, Raporti mbi progresin drejt njÃ« shoqÃ«rie mbÃ«shtetÃ«se (Ã.Ã. Norton, Nju Jork, 1991, f. 3.
 56. Mikhail Gorbachev, drejtuar nÃ« vitin 1990, Konferenca e Forumit BotÃ«ror e liderÃ«ve shpirtÃ«rorÃ« dhe politikÃ« nÃ« MoskÃ«, janar 1990.
 57. “Gorbachev kthehet me tÃ« blertÃ«t”, NeÃ« York Times, 1 gusht 1991.
 58. PÃ«rmendur nÃ« Rishikimi i inteligjencÃ«s ekskluzive raporti special, Global 2000, Bluprint for Genocide, f. 3.
 59. Po aty, f. 15.
 60. Tani fondet e gjera botÃ«rore pÃ«r natyrÃ«n.
 61. Russell R. Ross, Cambodia: NjÃ« studim vendi, G.P.O.: Uashington, ShBA, 1990, 
	f. 51
 62. Kamboxhia: NjÃ« studim vendi, f. 46.
 63. ShBA-ja nuk kishte marrÃ«dhÃ«nie diplomatike me KinÃ«n nÃ« atÃ« kohÃ« dhe “ambasadori” Bush, nÃ« fakt, drejtonte ZyrÃ«n Liaison tÃ« ShBA-sÃ«. Aty nuk kishte ambasadÃ« amerikane.
 64. Rishikimi i inteligjencÃ«s ekskluzive, raporti special, f. 28-30.
 65. Po aty.
 66. Dr. Paul R. Ehrlich, Bomba e popullsisÃ«, Bot. I, Ballantine Books: NeÃ« York, 1968, Prolog.
 67. Uilliam Cooper, Shih Kalin e zbehtÃ«, Light Technology Publishing: Sedona, Arizona, 1991, f. 71.
 68. Bomba e popullsisÃ«, f. 88, 135.
 69. Profesor Jacqueline Kasun, Lufta kundÃ«r popullsisÃ«, Ignatius Press, San Francisko, 1988, f. 200-201.
 70. Raporti nga Mali i Hekurt mbi mundÃ«sinÃ« dhe dÃ«shirÃ«n e paqes. Me materialet hyrÃ«se nga Leonard C. LeÃ«in, Pirate Press, Angli.
 71. Sipas parathÃ«nies sÃ« librit tÃ« njÃ« dokumenti qÃ« kam, “Xhon Doe” ishte njÃ« profesor nÃ« njÃ« universitet tÃ« mirÃ« nÃ« mesperÃ«ndimin e AmerikÃ«s. Fusha e tij ishte njÃ« nga shkencat sociale.

----------


## Darius

Ky nuk duhet te jete liber po ndonje permbledhje e shkrimeve te Ickes. Ai zakonisht shkruan shume gjate dhe materialet qe u hodhen ketu jane te vjetra te Ickes (te huazuara shumica nga Jordan Maxwell). Mbas 2004 Icke e ka zgjeruar punen e tij me spiritual healing, dimensionet dhe konceptet metafizike mbi kohen dhe hapesiren. Do ju keshilloja dicka, Icke eshte me i pasur ne te degjuar sesa ne te lexuar. Ka shume torrent te perhapura ne internet ku mund te gjeni sesionet e tij live ne Brixton Academy, ate ne Cornwall University, Vancouver University etj. Keto jane disa nga lekturat te cilat ai ka shfaqur idete e tij me radikale por dhe risi ne menyren e mendimit dhe perceptimit. Sidoqofte mbetet zgjedhje personale. Si lexim ashtu dhe degjim, Icke pavaresisht nga antipatia qe mund te kene shume njerez, ja vlen te lexohe madje me vemendje.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

> ....Icke pavaresisht nga antipatia qe mund te kene shume njerez, ja vlen te lexohe madje me vemendje.


Cdo njeri qe eshte i interesuar te dije mbi faqen tjeter te monedhes, nuk niset aspak nga simpatia apo antipatia, mbi personin qe merr persiper te te jape kete ane te fshehte te medaljes, aq me teper nuk i intereson nese duket simpatik apo antipatik, sepse nuk do bie ne dashuri me te; ajo qe i intereson eshte e thjeshte: vetem e Verteta.  
Po ja, qe thua ti shpesh ne raste te tilla: "sherben per te krijuar nje ide", por une pyes cfare ideje? *Idea e vetme qe kerkohet* nga njerez si Icke, qe dalin gjithe pompozitet te thone te "verteta", aq me teper per gjera qe trondisin nje Bote te tere, *eshte vetem e verteta*; kjo eshte idea, nuk ka gjysem te verteta, sepse nese eshte ashtu, gjysma tjeter do ishte manipulim pervers i se vertetes, dhe te lumte idea qe krijove pastaj, kur nuk e di akoma mire se cfare ideje krijon duke lexur gjithe kohes te njejtat gjera nga shume teoriciene konspirativ, dikush pervers e dikush "elegant".
Qe ta mbyll, kur krijon nje ide qe nuk e di sesa eshte e vertete baza e kesaj ideje, per cfare i sherben njerezimit, pervec sesa ta helmoje me shume? Personalisht, jam shume e dhene pas konspiracive, por menyra perverse se si jepen disa info qe perzihen paturpesisht e verteta me imagjinaten e shfrenuar, eshte shume e neveritshme dhe vetem sa e ben edhe me te c'orientuar njeriun.

----------


## Darius

Ideja krijohet duke e lexuar dhe degjuar te gjithe Icken. Ka gjera qe mua personalisht sme pelqejne tek ai por ka dhe shume gjera qe ja vlejne te merren parasysh. Ne fund te fundit reduktohet ne nivelin personal. Mbase nuk eshte menyra perverse ajo e transmetimit te ideve por vete idete jane perverse. E panjohura te corienton dhe te tremb. Prandaj jo te gjithe e lexojne dhe jo te gjithe e vrasin mendjen per te pare sa te verteta ka aty brenda. Icke nuk ka shpikur gje te re, ai thjesht ka menyren e tij te transmetimit te mesazhit.

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Qe ka disa te verteta aty, nuk eshte se e kam kundershtuar ne asnje rast, jo me kot kam thene qe ne fillim "Icke ato qe di, i ka nga kontaktet qe ka", deri ketu kuptohemi apo jo?
Por pikerisht, ajo qe e kemi diskutuar bashke edhe tek tema e Luftes se Dulces, eshte menyra e transmetimit te informacionit, nese e kujton. Ne nje kohe ku e shohim, shume qarte se njerezimi sa vjen e zhytet me shume ne honin e erresires, duhet nje menyre e duhur edhe per te thene ato qe di, perndryshe do kemi reagim ekstrem nga masa: nje pjese do thote qe keto jane perralla me mbret, ndersa pjesa tjeter e papergatitur do tmerrohet nga kjo menyre e te transmetuarit te mesazhit. Fakti se une e ti (sa per ilustrim) po e marrim qete e qete dhe po reflektojme, analizojme me modesti sesa mund te perputhen faktet me informacionet tjera analoge, nuk do thote se kjo ndodh edhe nga shumica e njerezve; e them kete sepse kam pasur rastin te diskutoj apo degjoj njerez qe jane pikerisht midis ketyre ekstremeve ne lidhje me ceshtje te tilla. Ekstrem + ektrem=0, pra jemi prap tek fillesa dhe nuk kemi ecur. Prandaj per te bere ate qe ke thene ti njehere : "njerezimi te pergatitet te ece si nje trung i perbashket", duhet te zgjidhet pak a shume teoria e Platonit, me ate shpellen e njerezve qe _kur shihnin driten kishin frike nga hija e tyre._

E di tani cfare replike do jepje ne kete rast: "mbaj mendimin tend", keshtu qe e mora; nje rruge e dy pune ;-)

----------


## Milkway

Tek Icke nje "cmenduri" me duket mbi te gjitha , kur pohon se elita boterore jane jashtetokesore , sikurse Bushi ejt . 

Dhe nje fakt qe jep mbi kete eshte edhe nga Seriali Stargate , kur pohon se kan nje larve ne trupin e tyre . 

Dhe kjo hase ne kontradikte sepse Bushi a vertetohet se ka prejardhje irlandeze-ilire ? 

Te tjerat qe thot ky deri dikun hahen , por kjo per mendimin tim eshte disi a pakapshme , nese dikush prej juve nuk e sqaron  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Ne nenforumin e Fenomeneve Paranormale asgje nuk eshte cmendur. Thjesht nuk eshte normale. E bej shpesh kete koment se mesa shoh nuk mbahet parasysh.

----------

